# What are you listening to right now? v2.0



## magneze (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't think this thread has been resurrected since the advent of YouTube embedding.

I'm listening to this:
Kai Tracid - Conscience (Energy Mix) from an old mix


What are you listening to, find it on YouTube or wherever and post it up with a video tag so everyone else can hear immediately.


----------



## Crispy (Sep 13, 2010)

Isn't this just http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330871-On-The-CD-Player-Today-(take-6) ?


----------



## Gym Beam (Sep 13, 2010)

Listening to Pride and Fall - elements of silence - at the moment: don't have a youtube link cos we're blocked from accessing youtube at work.


----------



## magneze (Sep 13, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Isn't this just http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330871-On-The-CD-Player-Today-(take-6) ?


Oh I was trying to remember what it was called. 

This one is for posting youtube links of the tracks too. Could merge them I guess.


----------



## magneze (Sep 13, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Isn't this just http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/threads/330871-On-The-CD-Player-Today-(take-6) ?


Oh I was trying to remember what it was called. 

This one is for posting youtube links of the tracks too. Could merge them I guess.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2010)

Version 6 is pretty new, only a month old or so.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Sep 13, 2010)

I'm just listening to my daughter doing her drum practice. Anyone else hear it? Half the bloody neighbourhood can.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 13, 2010)

magneze said:


> Oh I was trying to remember what it was called.
> 
> This one is for posting youtube links of the tracks too..



Yeah, the 2 threads are totally different things - I can't remember the last time I actually played a CD


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 13, 2010)

Well, half the stuff I post on the other thread isn't _actually_ on CD.

I've always just used it as a generic "now playing..." thread.


----------



## stavros (Sep 13, 2010)

Ditto.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 13, 2010)

Just for you guys...


----------



## magneze (Sep 13, 2010)

The v2.0 was really to reflect the idea about posting youtube videos in the thread so other people could easily listen. Cheers dogbot for posting that, makes the thread looks less empty.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2010)

inspired by Ska Invita's Sapphire & Steel thread...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 14, 2010)

Paul Nicholas, Reggae Like It Used To Be


----------



## magneze (Sep 14, 2010)

Sidney Samson - Riverside


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 14, 2010)

One of my all time fave bits of D&B this...


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 14, 2010)

i wish the cinema and video threads would be merged too. people just pointlessly list films they've been to on one thread. if it was merged with the other thread, maybe the discussion on it would inspire people to talk about the films they've seen more.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 14, 2010)

Worth checking out the HD version, tbh...


----------



## magneze (Sep 14, 2010)

Like that.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 15, 2010)

A not-so fond farewall, from Slug:


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 15, 2010)

the backing music on www.bid.tv


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 15, 2010)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 15, 2010)

Rough Guide to Canada Cd.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## twistedAM (Sep 16, 2010)

Dogbot...when you embed videos can you put the artists and title up please?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

They both have captions...


----------



## trevhagl (Sep 16, 2010)

i can see why i don't get on with most on here


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

trevhagl said:


> i can see why i don't get on with most on here


 
You can also see why most on here are _deeply_ upset.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Athletic Mic League - Got 'Em Sayin' (Turn It UP!)


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

De La & Redman - Ooooh


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Man, I don't listen to enough Redman. Time to rectify that.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## jusali (Sep 16, 2010)

Oakenfold Essential mix live from Buenos Aires 21-05-2000


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Inpsychlopedia Brown - Cold World


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Better rapping, no Damon, what's not to like?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 16, 2010)

Odd vid, but ace track...



Skitz - Fingerprints of the Gods


----------



## Hollis (Sep 16, 2010)

New Grinderman album - not sure what to make of it tbh..


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 16, 2010)

This SHIT HOT dnb mix
http://mr_magoo_218.podomatic.com/entry/2010-09-11T21_31_47-07_00


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 16, 2010)

Red Lorry Yellow Lorry, and they're standing up to the last 25 years surprisingly well.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 16, 2010)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 16, 2010)

The Sun Risng - D&B mix


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

The Cramps - Naked Girl Falling Down the Stairs


----------



## braindancer (Sep 17, 2010)

hipipol said:


> The Sun Risng - D&B mix




"Tom's D&B mix" no less - good work Tom


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Sep 17, 2010)

Berwald's Grand Septet in B flat major -


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Sep 17, 2010)

A selection of songs by Guillame de Machaut (1300-77) - beautiful beautiful beautiful early polyphony.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2010)

2  tracks from the film  Nil By Mouth​


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

Kyuss... 



"You're living in 'thought so'."


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

NOFX - Stickin' In My Eye



Fuck me, don't they look young...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

Rasco and Planet Asia were just sick...


----------



## kyser_soze (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

As the first comment says, RIP to Alex, the "unknown superstar"...


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 17, 2010)

Spliff rock from a band called Citay. Released in 2010 but very 69


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

Fuck Citay


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 17, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Fuck Citay



You narrow-minded cunt

Min you I hated The Presidents of The *United* States of America


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> You narrow-minded cunt



Braindead fantasist sheep.

Tbh, I haven't actually listened to the band, the joke was just too obvious to pass up. But they do _look_ shit, too.


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 17, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Braindead fantasist sheep.
> 
> Tbh, I haven't actually listened to the band, the joke was just too obvious to pass up. But they do _look_ shit, too.



I know. I saw them during the week. Disappointed their T-shirts were royal blue rather than sky.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

Clearly, the sheik hasn't got his grubby paws on them, yet. A missed business opportunity, perhaps...

Anyway. I played the clip. It's ok. They sound a bit like Fucked Up, but without the bollocks (or the screaming!). 

Something a bit different, from the Doom unit:



"I rock brass knuckles under my kid gloves,
so you wake up with broken teeth,
but know you felt real love"


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 17, 2010)

Best song ever.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 17, 2010)

ROUGH TEMPO RADIO

http://www.roughtempo.com/

​


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## twistedAM (Sep 18, 2010)

^
Never noticed Dido having a shit in that video before.


----------



## bhamgeezer (Sep 18, 2010)

Clare Maguire - Ain't Nobody (Breakage Remix)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 18, 2010)

twistedAM said:


> ^
> Never noticed Dido having a shit in that video before.


I thought it rather strange that they have edited out  the swearing but left  in Dido having a shit


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 18, 2010)

got DJ Fresh album Kryponite on atm. Loving it more and more with each listen. Anyone else got it? What'd you reckon


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 18, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> The Cramps - Naked Girl Falling Down the Stairs



Did they acknowledge the debt to Duchamps?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 19, 2010)

It's a fairly straight (well...) homage, I think.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 19, 2010)

Blo - Chant to Mother Earth


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 19, 2010)

Shambhala 2010 mix.
http://excision.drugged.me/Excision_-_Shambhala_2010_Dubstep_Mix.mp3
more filthy than  watchin yer  mum giving the dog a blowjob


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 20, 2010)

Same artist, believe it or not...


----------



## magneze (Sep 20, 2010)

Ben Fraser - Tek Stream


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 20, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## twistedAM (Sep 21, 2010)

The return of Superchunk


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## matt m (Sep 22, 2010)

P Brothers - best of Heavy Bronx experience vol II


----------



## matt m (Sep 22, 2010)

Johnny Polygon "Rebel without applause"

I'm having a hip-hop day

I'm impressed by the none-more-dumbass stoopidness of this particular line:

"I got a homeboy who's a drug-dealer.
I only talk to him cos he's a drug-dealer."


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

Catherine Wheel - Sparks Are Gonna Fly


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 23, 2010)

Catherine Wheel - Black Metallic


----------



## Lord Hugh (Sep 23, 2010)

Corporation 187 - Perfection in Pain


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 23, 2010)

Filthier than fucking a nun with a stuffed horse cock


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## oddworld (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 24, 2010)

Sims - Pay No Mind


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 24, 2010)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 25, 2010)

... and brother, I can't remember the reason why ...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 25, 2010)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 25, 2010)




----------



## A. Spies (Sep 26, 2010)

IS good especially still slightly 2cbd.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 26, 2010)

Somehow this one bypassed me when it came out... just been dropped on Rude FM right now and can't get enough of it!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 27, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 28, 2010)

never trust a man with two phones.......


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)

Aloe Blacc & The Grand Scheme - Life So Hard


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)

Aloe Blacc - Politician


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 29, 2010)

Aloe Blacc - Femme Fatale


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 30, 2010)

Check this filth..
http://soundcloud.com/scoundrel/brownstockmix2010


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2010)

Night Marchers - Scene Report & Fisting the Fanbase

Double


----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2010)

What would you do, if you were in my shoes?


----------



## lolo (Sep 30, 2010)

men at work, noisy buggars


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 1, 2010)

proper sick
Kouncilhouse mix on Annie Nightingales show.
http://soundcloud.com/kouncilhouse/kouncilhouse-guest-mix-on-annie-nightingales-radio-1?utm_source=soundcloud&utm_campaign=share&utm_medium=twitter&utm_content=http://soundcloud.com/kouncilhouse/kouncilhouse-guest-mix-on-annie-nightingales-radio-1


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 1, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> /www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGXdXcpNsv4&feature=related



Have you heard Pro Green's version?


----------



## Lea (Oct 1, 2010)

From Some Like It Hot.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 1, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Have you heard Pro Green's version?




Yeah, I posted it on Facebook. 

It's alright, but it's not a patch on hearing the Pixies do it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 1, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


> Yeah, I posted it on Facebook.
> 
> .



oh yes, so you did, I remember now!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 1, 2010)

Wasn't sure about this at first, but it's grown on me over the past few months.  Got his album on pre order and I'm looking forward to Monday when it comes out.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 3, 2010)

Charlie Mingus - Moanin'


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 4, 2010)

FUCKING LOVE IT! I've been waiting for this all weekend, and I'm not disappointed


----------



## Bomber (Oct 4, 2010)

Wingless Angels Vols. 1 & 2 ... Keith Richards Nyahbingi project .....


----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 5, 2010)

invisibleplanet said:


> Charlie Mingus - Moanin'



TUNE!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 5, 2010)

that tune got attitude


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 6, 2010)

Hospital Records podcast 125 with Chris Goss

http://www.hospitalrecords.com/broadcast/

check the remix of Wayne Smith - Under Me Sleng Teng on this - big, big tune.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 6, 2010)

The second version is the one I love best as it has the dirtiest bass


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 6, 2010)

Watermelon in Easter Hay, for the third time in a row.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 6, 2010)

.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2010)

Robert Elms played this yesterday and it's reminded me to get the 4 Hero Remix album.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 7, 2010)

stephj said:


> reminded me to get the 4 Hero Remix album.


I've got that, its very good.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 7, 2010)

Adam Freeland - Fabric Live 16


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 7, 2010)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 8, 2010)

Jaques Brel cover:


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 8, 2010)

PJ Harvey & Thom Yorke


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 8, 2010)




----------



## ringo (Oct 8, 2010)

Prince Alla - Daniel In The Lion Den


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 8, 2010)

Julian Bream playing "A Celebration of Andres Segovia" The particular track playing now is Allegretto by Toroba.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Oct 8, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/fiascoevents/podcast-phil-weeks-live-at-fiasco-3rd-september-10

courtesy of Dan U

awesoem house music


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 9, 2010)

John Coltrane "The Kiss of No Return" from "In a Soulful Mood"


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 9, 2010)

The Byrd is back!!
I have very high expections of the new album RaveDigger which is released on Monday


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 10, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/pyramid-elements-mix-vol-2


----------



## blairsh (Oct 10, 2010)

Droon - Cripplefight


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 11, 2010)

old favourite


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## weepiper (Oct 12, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 13, 2010)

http://www.breakbeat.co.uk/dnbtv/wa...yrd_hospitality_brixton_academy_24092010.aspx


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve Reich - Drumming


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 13, 2010)

Drumming Part 1

Drumming Part 2


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 13, 2010)

.


----------



## starfish (Oct 13, 2010)

Neu - Seeland
Heard it on Mark Rileys show earlier but didnt catch the name. Thanks for track listings though.


----------



## killer b (Oct 13, 2010)

you going to see hallo-gallo later this month? they sound pretty damn good...


----------



## kyser_soze (Oct 14, 2010)

invisibleplanet - top stuff! Looks amazing when it's played live.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice house mix

http://www.bmbx.org/2010/10/electrofunk/#comments


----------



## Yetman (Oct 14, 2010)

I bet that sounds good on the dancefloor


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 14, 2010)

This sounds so 'rock steady' compared to today's D&B ('cept this is junglist, innit?)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 14, 2010)

Prodigy - Live at Lowlands 2005


----------



## moody (Oct 14, 2010)

Yacht - Psychic City, Classixx rmx.



Nice melancholy dfa style punky funk.

What else that's similar out there to this as I'm really liking this and have it on repeat.


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 14, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/kaytronik/set-from-rick-wilhites-party

First thing I have ever listened to by him - no doubt he has a huge talent. Going to listen to a few more mixes as some of the tunes on this mix sound a bit RandB'ish to me (spit) The first tune and mix at about 6/7 min really got me going then it kind of lost it in the middle.

I love the way he plays with each record.


----------



## nicksonic (Oct 15, 2010)

the ferry tale track on trance around the world - 

http://www.trancearoundtheworld.com/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 15, 2010)

You don't have to be afraid, love...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 15, 2010)

If you've got beef with the COPs,
Throw a molotov at the PIGs!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 15, 2010)

Mint Royale feat Pos - Show Me


----------



## Balbi (Oct 15, 2010)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 16, 2010)

DJ Shadow - I've Been Trying (loving this atm)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 16, 2010)

Scoundrel on air now 
http://www.roughtempo.com/
playing the same set that absolutely  tore it up at the Krafty Kuts nite yesterday


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 18, 2010)

Solely responsible for "happy emo" apparently...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Oct 24, 2010)

ACR - Shack Up


----------



## strummerville (Oct 24, 2010)

Coltrane


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 25, 2010)

I thought it appropriate to dig out this today,
The last record John Peel played on air


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 27, 2010)

Dear Coaches Corner:


----------



## story (Oct 27, 2010)

I am listening to this thread today.


----------



## mack (Oct 27, 2010)

Had this tune in my head from the moment I got up this morning..



and it's not even pay day till Friday


----------



## newme (Oct 27, 2010)

Ed Solo and Skool of Thought - Random Acts of Kindness


----------



## MBV (Oct 28, 2010)

Grouper - Heavy Water/I'd Rather Be Sleeping


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)

Busta!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 28, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 29, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Oct 29, 2010)

The Reavers - Shadows


----------



## Apathy (Oct 29, 2010)

pure class


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2010)

^ loving this


----------



## Apathy (Oct 29, 2010)

its off that surgeon Fabric mix steph


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 30, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/pyr...amid-1/pyramid-live-at-waveform-festival-2010
fuck yeah..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 1, 2010)

YouTube playlist.


----------



## ouchmonkey (Nov 1, 2010)

new SWANS album

it's excellent  - sounds like something they'd been trying to do for ages but have only just managed to by coming back to it again


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 1, 2010)

Pussycat And The Dirty Johnsons - Exercise Your Demons

Album came out last week, on track 4 now.
All good so far.


----------



## tbaldwin (Nov 1, 2010)

this this this

http://www.youtube.com/my_playlists?p=8BA64AD2C0C966A5


----------



## colacubes (Nov 1, 2010)

Origin Unknown - Valley of the Shadows



Little trip down memory lane


----------



## TrippyLondoner (Nov 1, 2010)

Monster Magnet, loving them atm.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## Lorelei (Nov 3, 2010)

Noah and The Whale - The First Days of Spring


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 6, 2010)

set them free and let them fly tonight......


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 6, 2010)

Amsterdam Klezmer Band - Katakofti

[video]http://video.yandex.ru/users/anna-schroeder/view/93/[/video]


----------



## SunRarr (Nov 6, 2010)

http://14tracks.com/selections/134-14_tracks_digitalis_exclusives


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 8, 2010)




----------



## TitanSound (Nov 8, 2010)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Pussycat And The Dirty Johnsons - Exercise Your Demons
> 
> Album came out last week, on track 4 now.
> All good so far.


 
I was friends with Spoon the bass player. I think he left recently though


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 8, 2010)

welcome to Hackney a place where I think someones been playing Jumanji


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## N_igma (Nov 9, 2010)

The Cure - A Forest (acoustic)

SUBLIME!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 9, 2010)




----------



## stethoscope (Nov 9, 2010)

Distance - Falling



Really feeling this atm...


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## boing! (Nov 11, 2010)

I got played this in my lecture this afternoon. Incredible piece of music

Pita - 3


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 11, 2010)




----------



## robotmiss (Nov 12, 2010)

Went to see The Wall (Roger Waters)  last month, it was amazing.


----------



## ringo (Nov 12, 2010)

"Black Dub" in the studio - "Ring the Alarm"


----------



## kyser_soze (Nov 12, 2010)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2010)

Manic Street Preachers


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 14, 2010)

James Blake - I'll Stay (discovered via Transpontine)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 14, 2010)




----------



## albionism (Nov 15, 2010)

Right now i am listening to "For The whole World To See" by Death.
Fantastic punk rock from Detroit 1975!! I first heard them today, (thanks Ruti) and
immediately bought the album.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 15, 2010)

Excision - Shambhala 2010 Dubstep Mix

http://www.dubstepforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=159567&start=0


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 15, 2010)

Leonard Cohen - 'Sing another song boys'.

That one has grown old and bitter.


----------



## RaverDrew (Nov 15, 2010)

Das Racist - 'Fake Patois'



I just cannot get this tune out of my mind 24/7, it even haunts me in my sleep.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 16, 2010)

Latest set from the Scoundrel
http://soundcloud.com/scoundrel/colormix2010
this is even sicker than the last one!


----------



## stuff_it (Nov 16, 2010)

This:

http://soundcloud.com/liam_recoil/recoil-on-the-strength-october-2010-mix

(oldskool)


----------



## Corax (Nov 16, 2010)

I've just discovered Alexander O'Neal.  I like.


----------



## buzzworthy (Nov 16, 2010)

Right now I'm listening to Round and Round by the Cars


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 18, 2010)

having a bit of a musical revelation having just discovered detroit techno gem Drexciya yesterday, particularly loving the stuff on Grava 4, though im sure the earlier The Quest comp will be right up there too (yet to hear it) grava 4 is on spotify. loads of the earlier 12s are on youtube - tune after tune
theres only so much classic music out there from the past - always get a thrill discovering one of the greats that truly chimes with me (horses for courses etc), and this one for some reasons just reaches the spots other techno cant reach


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 18, 2010)

Shostakovich's Sixth Symp


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 19, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/netsky


----------



## albionism (Nov 19, 2010)

The Whip by The Ethiopians ..I'm having a Rock Steady and Ska fest 
at home this friday evening. "You feel good now now".


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## danski (Nov 21, 2010)

stupid dogbot said:


>





aah, such a good song
have you heard the Whiskey Daredevils version?


----------



## danski (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 21, 2010)

Been wading through the lovely grey waters of 17 seconds/Faith era Cure this morning.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 21, 2010)

Shad - Rose Garden


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 22, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## jusali (Nov 23, 2010)

Remon--Rmon_-_Mysterious_Dreams_November_2010

01. Exoplanet - Artefact
02. Dave Ferol & Arion Grey - Lost In The Far East
03. Christos Fourkis - Give Me Love
04. Marcooz & Gudowski - Medinet An Noor (Eryo Remix)
05. MSZ - Lumen (Toppy Remix)
06. LoQuai - Paregoric (Timewave Remix)
07. MSZ - Drift
08. Marcooz & Gudowski - Medinet An Noor (Blusoul Remix)
09. Michael Burns - We Will Fade
10. Christos Fourkis - Smells Like You


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 24, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/miss-vk/miss-vk-dub-n-bass


----------



## zeedoodles (Nov 25, 2010)

This preview from Recloose our fav local Auckland DJ.

http://soundcloud.com/recloose/uhf

And it is a bit special.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 25, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/modestep/modestep-2010-best-of-dubstep-mix


----------



## Ron Merlin (Nov 25, 2010)

Leningrad - Tango (Ya Tak Lyublu Tebya)

Leningrad - Narkoman:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 27, 2010)

danski said:


>




Awesome, cheers for that!


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 27, 2010)

James Blake - Limit To Your Love


----------



## stupid dogbot (Nov 27, 2010)

Privilege, Woods, Voltik... Willie Green on the beat. Ace.


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 27, 2010)

Jon Savage Presents Black Hole - Californian Punk 1977-80


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 27, 2010)

mini mix from the Scoundrel
http://soundcloud.com/scoundrel/bassfacemix2010

1) Phear Face - Don't You Know
2) Mark Instinct vs Greenlaw - Go In Peace (Dubstep Vocal Mix)
3) HavocNDeed - Bass4yaface
4) Deekline - Bring It Back (Ed Solo & JFB Mix)
5) Bong - Toxic Biohazard
6) SchoolBoy - Checkmate
7) Bashy vs Napt - Make My Day (Specimen A Dubstep Mix)
8) Hoax - Side Gammon
9) Shawn Davis - Fine Without You Feat Jaramiah (Deejay Mee Remix)
10) Hot Pink DeLorean - Party Favour (Flinch Remix)
11) Skism - Power
12) Skism - Rave Review
13) Far Too Loud - Start The Party (Specimen A Dubstep Mix)
14) Roksonix - Just jokes 

this has only been up 2 days and there's 1471 plays already


----------



## Bomber (Nov 28, 2010)

Barking ~ Underworld .... Yet another gem by The Greatest music makers of the last two decades !


----------



## blairsh (Nov 28, 2010)

Aphex this afternoon


----------



## blairsh (Nov 28, 2010)

Followed by a bit of...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 29, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1


----------



## unenlightened (Nov 29, 2010)

listening to sade- bullet proof soul.


----------



## unenlightened (Nov 29, 2010)

thats some creep shit blarish


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## dlx1 (Nov 29, 2010)

NOW 20:00 listening to richie_k http://www.nu-rave.com/radio.m3u


----------



## Addy (Nov 29, 2010)

Currently listening to Richie_k on http://www.nu-rave.com/radio.m3u

Awesome dj with a huuuuge collection of tunes.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 29, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 30, 2010)

locked into Jon James on RTR
http://www.roughtempo.com/players.html

old skool tunes all the way thru till midnight


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 1, 2010)

From my Urburn 16:

Orchester Günter Gollasch - Es Steht Ein Haus In New Orleans


James Last - U-Humbah


Alexandrov Ensemble - Echelon's Song


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 1, 2010)




----------



## tynusx (Dec 1, 2010)

Break - Son Lux

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FUSBXsd8NkQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FUSBXsd8NkQ?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 2, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/far-too-loud/the-prodigy-warriors-dance-far-too-loud-re-fix-free


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 3, 2010)




----------



## blueplume (Dec 3, 2010)

just love it!


----------



## blairsh (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Part 2 (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 4, 2010)

Gayngs - Faded High. One of my fave tunes of the year.


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Superdupastupor (Dec 4, 2010)

The cramps

"the band that loves you then leaves you".


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 4, 2010)

http://soundcloud.com/dj-subdog/subdog-vs-bratkilla-death-by-decibels


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 5, 2010)

The Love Theme - Indian Girl (Dubstep Rmx)


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 5, 2010)

So old, but so good


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 5, 2010)

Brendan Perry - This boy


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 5, 2010)




----------



## isvicthere? (Dec 5, 2010)

Today I listened to....

This land is your land - Woody Guthrie
From the morning - Nick Drake
Wild horses - Gram Parsons
Step on - Happy Mondays
The river - Bruce Springsteen
Air on the G string - Bach
Pathetique - Beethoven
Clair de lune - Debussy


----------



## big eejit (Dec 5, 2010)

Drunk with fear - those poor bastards

http://open.spotify.com/track/1fkUSzadjgVzKAhKqWiGFg


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## sam/phallocrat (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 6, 2010)




----------



## Part 2 (Dec 6, 2010)

^^^

Mint video, not seen that before, a couple of lads from our local in it too bizarrely.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Dec 8, 2010)

[video]http://soundcloud.com/djgammer/free-download-the-gammer-mix-aka-the-one-with-the-stupid-long-mame[/video]


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Moon Soundtrack...first listen, waiting for the main tune to kick in


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dj21mag (Dec 10, 2010)

*Respect*



dynamicbaddog said:


> This SHIT HOT dnb mix
> http://mr_magoo_218.podomatic.com/entry/2010-09-11T21_31_47-07_00


 
Big ups for sharing the link. Lots more coming very soon


----------



## DJ Squelch (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 11, 2010)

looking forward to seeing Specimen A at the Rough Tempo Radio Christmas party  in Chelmsford next Friday


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 11, 2010)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00wfggy/Dubstep_Takeover_The_Sound_of_Dubstep_2010/


----------



## colacubes (Dec 11, 2010)




----------



## boing! (Dec 11, 2010)

Inspired by the modern jazz thread I'm listening to Evan Parker - House Full Of Floors. Interesting stuff.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 11, 2010)

dynamicbaddog said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00wfggy/Dubstep_Takeover_The_Sound_of_Dubstep_2010/


  got bored with that - good tunes but too much of Annie Mac yaking on between them.
got my Magnetic Man album on now..


----------



## blairsh (Dec 12, 2010)




----------



## Part 2 (Dec 12, 2010)

Chip Barm said:


> Moon Soundtrack...first listen, waiting for the main tune to kick in


 
And again, I love the film, soundtrack is ace, especially this one..


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 14, 2010)

I can't stop listening to this



I don't know what it is, and the guy looks a bit like that Nathan Barley guy when you see him up close at around 3:00 but still. It sounds cool as fuck.


----------



## story (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## fractionMan (Dec 14, 2010)




----------



## Diamond (Dec 15, 2010)

This probably marks me as a really lamo but I can't stop listening to this Alexis Jordan track atm. It's bloody brilliant:


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 15, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 15, 2010)

Oldominion:


----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 15, 2010)

Viva Dead Ponies by Fatima Mansions


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 16, 2010)

I _fucking love_ Dalek at the moment... dark, industrial hip hop...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## fractionMan (Dec 16, 2010)

specifically mongoose - straight up which comes in at 3:00


----------



## audiotech (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 17, 2010)

^ I approve 

Headphones on at work, listening to:


being a cover of this:


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 17, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 18, 2010)

Massive Attack - Atlas Air. Stunning video this - I've only just seen it thanks to the Koko mailing list email which said it was their video of the year. Can't argue with that. And the song was one of the highlights when they played the Big Chill this year.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## pk (Dec 20, 2010)

"Hey you! Come alive! And ride on the rhythm, slide on the rhythm, glide on the rhythm tonight!"



Rest In Peace Bernice Watkins.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 20, 2010)

The awesome modeselektor!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Dec 20, 2010)

Somafm's Underground 80s station. Snow and synthpop = perfect combination.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 20, 2010)

Puppetmastaz - pet sound


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 20, 2010)

Well, we can dream, innit.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Part 2 (Dec 20, 2010)

Son just showed me this, it's pretty catchy.  (I thought it would be posted elsewhere on U75 but can't see it)


----------



## Corax (Dec 21, 2010)

This caught my ear on _Fringe_. Is


----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 22, 2010)

Bowery Electric Co.

Fear of flying


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## Leggsy (Dec 22, 2010)

NewForms – Roni Size/Reprazent


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 22, 2010)

Take, oh... 25, D... 



25 years ago today. RIP.


----------



## twistedAM (Dec 22, 2010)

JEFF The Brotherhood


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 22, 2010)

Slipmatt  Something Like This (Essex Boyz Remix)
http://soundcloud.com/slipmatt-1/05-something-like-this-essex-boyz-remix


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## kittyP (Dec 23, 2010)

I made a Christmas music playlist on spotify and am listening to it on my headphones on the bus going to visit a friend for a Christmas drink


----------



## audiotech (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## audiotech (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## audiotech (Dec 23, 2010)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 23, 2010)

Had a couple of hours of dub, ska & reggae surfin on YouTube. My baby girl has been skanking.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 23, 2010)

There's only one Captain Beefheart....my God. Spiritual, uplifting, amazing, one of the best artists ever


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 24, 2010)

Put on those shades wave to yesterday, the sunlight hurts my eyes........


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.ukfmusic.com/pages/podcast


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 25, 2010)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 25, 2010)

Court Yard Hounds - Court Yard Hounds


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 25, 2010)

100 Kids Karaoke Klassics. Well, I say 100, but actually what Regan likes from the selection is limited. Bad Boys, by an X-factor winner. Mamma Mia. The Fast Food Song. The three have been on a constant loop, with off-key warbling on max echo, since 05:30.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## flutterbye (Dec 26, 2010)

Christy Moore - McIlhatton


----------



## killer b (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## wtfftw (Dec 26, 2010)

Rihanna - loud.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 26, 2010)

Iron Maiden - Run to the Hills


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Red Faction (Dec 27, 2010)

TMS Special- Ashes, Melbourne, 4th Test, Day 2
England 277-3 1st innings lead by 179 runs


----------



## Riklet (Dec 27, 2010)

Pretty ace mix... gone off dubstep mostly but this is very listenable 

ScrambledED - Strawberry Fair 2008 Mix


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 27, 2010)

some filthy filth from Filth FM
http://filthfm.podomatic.com/entry/2010-12-07T13_04_02-08_00
filthier  than being locked up in a sperm bank for 2 weeks with nothing to drink


----------



## StanSmith (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Dec 28, 2010)




----------



## Riklet (Dec 28, 2010)

Crisp Biscuits - Soggy Bottomz (remix) tuneee!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 29, 2010)

http://www.dubstepcentral.com/2010/12/california-dreamin-minnesota-remix-mp3.html


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 29, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## kyser_soze (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 30, 2010)

locked into   the Scoundrel  & MISS-C , 
shizzle is live now on RTR
http://www.roughtempo.com/


----------



## chazegee (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 31, 2010)

Dam Mantle - Purple Arrow EP.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## lopsidedbunny (Dec 31, 2010)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/profile?feature=iv&user=omovies&annotation_id=annotation_339653#p/u/1/k66epna2Sss[/video]

Old I know but it has a pick me mood to it.


----------



## Riklet (Dec 31, 2010)

Ace vid.  "well peng sniff"


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 31, 2010)

Riklet said:


> Ace vid.  "well peng sniff"





 ''you know Mt Eden and shit''


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 31, 2010)

obsessed with this tune atm


----------



## tar1984 (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## golightly (Jan 1, 2011)

You are a very bad man!!  Where the hell were you today of all days??? Eh???? Eh??????


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 1, 2011)

golightly said:


> You are a very bad man!!  Where the hell were you today of all days??? Eh???? Eh??????


 
at home with Plan B


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 1, 2011)

http://www.divshare.com/download/3570845-8e9

Dylan D -Junglist Foundation (classic reggae/ragga mix)


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 2, 2011)

*So Far Away - Carole King*


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 2, 2011)

I am totally obsessed with Mushi Mushi's track Shuffle that was recorded for Dandelion Radio. So very very good.


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 2, 2011)

Hot Rats - Frank Zappa 


is gracing my turntable at this time.  Great tunes


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 2, 2011)

A Different Kind Of Tension – Buzzcocks


----------



## Leggsy (Jan 2, 2011)

Ocean Rain - Echo & The Bunnymen


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jan 2, 2011)

p r i m i t i v e 


that's how I live


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jan 3, 2011)

TDD003 - Lucas  TUNE 
On soundcloud & dubstepforum


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Having a naughty pre-release download day







before that


----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Will2403 (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## Will2403 (Jan 4, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/user/Will2403/tracks


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 4, 2011)




----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 5, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 5, 2011)

4Hero remix of Rotary Connection's I Am The Black Gold Of The Sun:


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2011)

Annie Mac Mashup  – Magnetic Man and Chase & Status 
http://core.thomaslaupstad.com/bbc-...-magnetic-man-and-chase-status-in-the-studio/


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 6, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/thecunningone/jay-cunning-old-skool-vol-3-jungle-influenced-hardcore-92-93


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 7, 2011)

From 1968: "Berkely Barb Want Ad"


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Fedayn (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 7, 2011)

]


----------



## braindancer (Jan 7, 2011)

After reading about Salem about a million times I thought I'd best give their album a crack.  I've just had my first listen.  I would have to say I have very much enjoyed it.....


----------



## big eejit (Jan 7, 2011)

http://open.spotify.com/track/1GkH4TjgV6WcDlKFL3Xg7T Bauhaus – Silent Hedges


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 7, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 9, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 9, 2011)

The gabba isn't instant (you have to wait til four an odd minutes in) but its good


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## Diamond (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## hiccup (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## danski (Jan 10, 2011)

my 808 and juno 6 in sync
will be sad to see them go


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 10, 2011)




----------



## jusali (Jan 11, 2011)

Balance 013 SOS liking!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## feyr (Jan 12, 2011)

and having a good cry at the same time  (damm hormones)


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 12, 2011)

Gorecki - symphony of sorrowful songs


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 12, 2011)

drumstep........

........FTW!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 12, 2011)

2nd track released off the new Sims record...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 12, 2011)

Bonkers 6 - Wheel Crazy - Sy's Mix - fully scratched up trancecore, 99 styles.


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 12, 2011)

With the the odd cheesy vocal stormer thrown in for good measure


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 12, 2011)

Hardcore will never die


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (Jan 13, 2011)

Lulz Italians.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## Diamond (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## PopCulture (Jan 14, 2011)

Yeah, Yeah You Would- Dirty Money feat. Grace Jones


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2011)

This recording of Dylan doing _Hurricane_...

http://www.live-e.tv/video-prilog/etv-06-06-2010/bob-dylan-hurricane


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## big eejit (Jan 15, 2011)

The Intergalactic Monkey Police – Tacos 

http://www.last.fm/music/The+Intergalactic+Monkey+Police/The+Ren+EP/Tacos


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jan 15, 2011)

get-up!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 15, 2011)

Mr. QofG's choice though I don't object


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 15, 2011)

The sound of the cars going by as i bang my head on the table in time


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jan 15, 2011)

Some Japanese thrash. 

http://radio.maximumrocknroll.com/mrrradio1225/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 15, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Belushi (Jan 16, 2011)

Must be gettig on for fifteen years since I last listened to this, still great


----------



## Kanda (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## 19sixtysix (Jan 16, 2011)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 17, 2011)

Opel, of course by Syd.


----------



## Bomber (Jan 17, 2011)

Jailbreak _ Thin Lizzy on Spotify! >> http://open.spotify.com/album/35g1RdojcIv7HKBKOMypbf


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 17, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/kouncilhouse/...ow-kouncilhouse-festival-re-fix-free-download


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## boing! (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## story (Jan 17, 2011)

.


----------



## killer b (Jan 17, 2011)

boing! said:


>




have you heard the disco version?


----------



## boing! (Jan 18, 2011)

killer b said:


> have you heard the disco version?



Not heard that, it's pretty cool. 

This is what brought me to be listening to it in the first place


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2011)

sickkk Mike Skinner mix from 2002
'rowdy stumblin 
keep it comin 
deep shit we're drummin 


lets have it



​


----------



## El Sueno (Jan 19, 2011)

I lilke it when they all jump around, fair brings a tear to my eye (haven't slept in a while, granted)


----------



## blairsh (Jan 19, 2011)

Happy Wednesday


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2011)




----------



## starfish (Jan 19, 2011)

That Radiohead thingy that was mentioned in another thread.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 20, 2011)

Because it's _ace_!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jan 20, 2011)

El Sueno said:


> I lilke it when they all jump around, fair brings a tear to my eye (haven't slept in a while, granted)



I like it.


----------



## boing! (Jan 20, 2011)

The videos a bit odd but the song is beautiful (perhaps it would make more sense if I understood the words)


----------



## Ride (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jan 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 21, 2011)

Fuck me. I'm fighting (and loosing) a one man war against dub step/hip hop/clown core here.


----------



## pk (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## pk (Jan 21, 2011)

This is probably a better example of Mount Sims output.

This is stunning in it's simplicity but trust me will leave you yearning to hear it again and again like that Moon Safari album: "Blue Day" - Mount Sims


----------



## gosub (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## yardbird (Jan 21, 2011)

Leonard Cohen


And then more Leonard Cohen.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 21, 2011)

Toots and Maytals - Night and Day


----------



## Addy (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.nu-rave.com/radio.m3u
me, live, now!


----------



## tar1984 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## tar1984 (Jan 21, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (Jan 22, 2011)

This pretty ace hip hop artist called Lotek, who's worked with Roots Manuva etc, he's from Australia I think (?) just bought an album of his online...

Lotek - The Rudest Dude


----------



## IC3D (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## noodles (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jan 22, 2011)

noodles said:


>



Fantastic, thanks for posting.


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2011)

indeed. jap noise punk is the greatest music in the world, i think.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jan 23, 2011)

Lovin' that one noodles


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 23, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jan 23, 2011)

2hr DJ set rockin some old tunes


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 24, 2011)

Serious dub assault from Channel One at 2009 NHC...


----------



## hektik (Jan 24, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/oki-ni/oki-ni-presents-moon-by-andrew-weatherall

lovely ambient mix from andy weatherall.


----------



## chazegee (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 24, 2011)




----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jan 24, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/djgammer/free-download-gammer-praise-you

hardcore


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 24, 2011)

locked into http://www.roughtempo.com/ this evening. 
Modestep are going to be  doing a set live on air in a while


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 25, 2011)

Some quality selections 'ere http://baroquedub.co.uk/audio_mixes.php


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 26, 2011)

Exodus - Two thumbs


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2011)

The Radha Krishna Temple -  - "Govinda" 

I've built a new PC and am trawling through my hard drive archive.


----------



## zeedoodles (Jan 27, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/future-sound-of-london-kiss-fm-london-26-12-1992

and it is amazing, takes me right back.

3 hours of FSOL bang on form.


----------



## Andrew Hertford (Jan 27, 2011)

Just come back from visiting my mum who's suffering from alzheimers, we listened to Kathleen Ferrier singing 'Blow the Wind Southerly' and she burst into tears as soon as it began. What an amazing piece of music, I'd never really listened to it much before but hearing it in those circumstances has given it new meaning for me. 

Kathleen Ferrier had a wonderfully warm and melancholy voice, she wasn't that much older than my mum and she came from the same part of the country, but she died when she was only 41. Hearing her sing this sad and earthy old folk song, a cappella, like a plaintive voice from the past is incredibly moving.


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> http://soundcloud.com/r_co/future-sound-of-london-kiss-fm-london-26-12-1992
> 
> and it is amazing, takes me right back.
> 
> 3 hours of FSOL bang on form.



nice one zee - onto the pod for tomorrow...


----------



## killer b (Jan 27, 2011)

i'm listening to lord shaficq btw


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## Sweet FA (Jan 28, 2011)

David Holmes Mix from 2001

David Holmes Essential Mix 1997

Both total class.


----------



## southside (Jan 28, 2011)

Is it still cheeseball? yes its still cheeseball.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2011)

"brirdsong radio", plus "drone zone", plus "France Culture"


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 29, 2011)

Grandaddy - The Sophtware Slump


----------



## audiotech (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 30, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Grandaddy - The Sophtware Slump



Good stuff.

REM here. Predictable.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 30, 2011)

audiotech said:


>


----------



## Part 2 (Jan 30, 2011)

cliche guevara said:


> Grandaddy - The Sophtware Slump


 
Had that on in the car the other day, it's a top album.


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (Jan 30, 2011)

Rena Jones - Open Me Slowly.


----------



## audiotech (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Junglist (Jan 30, 2011)

I have got on Tinie Tempah - Frisky. Awesome tune, wish it had more DnB in it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2011)

Hot Buttered Soul by Isaac Hayes, it's fucking brilliant


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2011)

you've always been such a classy burd musty...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 30, 2011)

bit of Nina Simone


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 30, 2011)

Paulie, it was to celebrate my finally cleaning the oven!  So 






Clair De Lune said:


> bit of Nina Simone



her mouth/vocal chords i presume.


----------



## cliche guevara (Jan 30, 2011)

Today I have been mostly listening to Gorillaz - Plastic Beach. It's a killer album.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 31, 2011)

- Sunscreem (the acid dance band not the pseudoshite song everyone went hysterical for


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 31, 2011)

Asere - Tengo Ganas


----------



## Riklet (Jan 31, 2011)

Gypsy Unit - You Don't Know

Mate's band that's fucking sick, love their tunes, should be seeing them live again next month


----------



## ericjarvis (Jan 31, 2011)

More Asere, now on to .


----------



## WWWeed (Jan 31, 2011)

'Chris Inperspective - The Inperspective Show - LIVE from London, UK' on http://jungletrain.net/


----------



## audiotech (Jan 31, 2011)

savoloysam said:


>



March Like an Egyptian

All the old presidents in the Middle East
They do the Tharir dance don't you know
If they move too slow (oh whey oh)
They're falling down like a domino

All the revolutionaries by the Nile
They got the army on the run

Gold crocodiles (oh whey oh)
They snap their teeth on your machine gun

The rest of us sitting on the bus say
Ay oh whey oh, ay oh whey oh
March like an Egyptian

Brave waitresses take their trays
They spin around and they cross the square
They've got the moves (oh whey oh)
You drop your stone then they bring you more

All the school kids so sick of spooks
They like the punk and the metal band
When the buzzer rings (oh whey oh)
They're marching like an Egyptian

All the kids in the central square say
Ay oh whey oh, ay oh whey oh
March like an Egyptian

Move your feet along the street straighten your back
Lift your stone then you pull it back
Life is hard you know (oh whey oh)
So strike a pose on an Army Tank

If you want to find all the cops
They're hanging out in the donut shop
They run and hide (oh whey oh)
Bring their clubs right down on their back

All the Japanese with their yen
The party boys call the Kremlin
And the Chinese know (oh whey oh)
We’ll march the line like Egyptians

All the cops hiding in the donut shop say
Ay oh whey oh, ay oh whey oh
March like an Egyptian
March like an Egyptian


----------



## audiotech (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 1, 2011)

Kirsty Maccoll - Manhattan Moon
Young Disciples - As We Come To Be

Two beautiful songs.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## boing! (Feb 1, 2011)

Looking forward to his album coming out.


----------



## audiotech (Feb 1, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 1, 2011)

Playing that earlier, audiotech, on the way to pick the lad up from school. Cracking song.

Just listening to this album, quiet, like, cos it's night.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2011)

imposs1904 said:


> Young Disciples - As We Come To Be


 TUNE! 
I really wish there had been a second YD album...


stephj said:


> luciano - bandits


 
TUNETUNE!!
dont let them get you down / run them out of town


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2011)

ska invita said:


> TUNE!
> I really wish there had been a second YD album...
> 
> TUNETUNE!!
> dont let them get you down / run them out of town


 
two more  lucianos



and a little older


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 2, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/vent/vent-summer-mix-june-2010


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## krtek a houby (Feb 2, 2011)

Me and colleague are alternating bwtn good, bad and indifferent stuff from 80s and 90s on youtube


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 2, 2011)

http://lifesupportmachine.co.uk/tracks/pearl-and-the-puppets-smile-vent-remix/


----------



## audiotech (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## mancboy (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## sam/phallocrat (Feb 3, 2011)

Next Generation Records podcast no. 22 with DJs Brisk and Fracus http://www.nextgenerationrecords.co.uk/podcast/ngpodcast22.mp3


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 3, 2011)




----------



## cliche guevara (Feb 3, 2011)

OK Computer and In Rainbows, with the tracks alternating. Yeah.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 4, 2011)

Been waiting forever for this to come out...


----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 4, 2011)




----------



## Lakina (Feb 4, 2011)

the laid back rhythm of John Patitucci, _Line by Line_.  Some musician.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 4, 2011)

http://www.coolestradio.com/radiosho...ousradio72.mp3


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Feb 5, 2011)

Some Cambodian woman just took my guitar and shat all over me. Beautiful, I'll see If I can find some similar folk on Youtube...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 5, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Some Cambodian woman just took my guitar and shat all over me. Beautiful, I'll see If I can find some similar folk on Youtube...


I think redtube is what you're after


----------



## chazegee (Feb 5, 2011)

An old friend, actually, she stole my band back in the day, but fuck it.


----------



## chazegee (Feb 5, 2011)

A little bit of my history. It's actually I've got a cunt, a fucking cunt, but the label wouldnae have it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Feb 5, 2011)

Yo, I fell of the stage!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 5, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/funkatech-records/funkatech-records-start-the-party


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 6, 2011)

Much as I love the Nu Yorican version and 4 Hero remix, sometimes it just has to be the Rotary Connection original.


----------



## machine cat (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## cointreauman (Feb 7, 2011)

Plastic Beach by The Gorillaz

C


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 7, 2011)

A wee bit of Mr Mills - this is from 1991

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/jeff-mills-kdge-fm-dallas-12

Then a bit of Mr May from 92

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/derrick-may-slam-live-n-h-s

And a bit of Mr Jefferson

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/marshall-jefferson-live-hard

But most of all this little number

http://soundcloud.com/user2758057/zeedoodles-da-ripper


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2011)

Prince Paul & Everlast - The Men in Blue


----------



## ericjarvis (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Matador Singles '08 by Jay Reatard.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Feb 7, 2011)

Moderat



Still an awesome album


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 8, 2011)

Ethnamorte


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## Will2403 (Feb 8, 2011)

Huey played it this morning on 6music.


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 8, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/mark-farina-live-shelter

Mark Farina live at the Shelter Chicago 1991............very nice it is too.


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 8, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Feb 9, 2011)

An early TV performance by 'The Clash' of 'Complete Control.' Terrible mix, but raw and good at the same time. The first single I bought  of their's from a 'Virgin' record shop.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## magneze (Feb 10, 2011)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 11, 2011)

Ok, so you'd have to be a bit mental to genuinely believe that _So Long and Thanks for All the Shoes_ is the best NOFX record*...

But it does have this on it:



Tell 'em, Jefe. 

*But someone once did tell me that. No, really.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## tar1984 (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Feb 11, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 13, 2011)

Mr Weatherall 2 hour mix from back in the day.......very nice



You can use clip converter to convert to MP3 then download............just in case you did not already know.

Enjoy


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 16, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/loshermanosdetroit/motown-snow-techno-mix

Really nice mix from Mr Mitchell.


----------



## magneze (Feb 16, 2011)

Doof - We Are Free


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 17, 2011)




----------



## ringo (Feb 17, 2011)

Bim Sherman -  My Whole World


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 19, 2011)

this evening I saw this tune performed live.
 Funkatech records threw a free party in Brick Lane to launch it's release at the end of this month


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 19, 2011)

Caitlin Rose


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 19, 2011)

Go-Betweens: the Friends of Rachel Worth


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 19, 2011)

Life may seem easy for Pearl, as she daintily totters around sunny London, front basket of her pink pretty bicycle laden with all sorts of delightful loveliness, but no, misfortune abounds her, you see, she is incapable of carrying out even the simple act of cracking a smile. A shame really


----------



## audiotech (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Feb 19, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 19, 2011)

Watching Southpark just reminded me off this tune  which i now have to listen to LOUD


----------



## savoloysam (Feb 19, 2011)

Yello - Solid Pleasure.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 20, 2011)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAfFfqiYLp0&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## blairsh (Feb 20, 2011)

...and watching.


----------



## Biddlybee (Feb 20, 2011)

101 Dalmations


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 21, 2011)

Classic hip-hop shows from the legendary Itch FM.

From the archives of Sensei (thanks to ska for the original heads up on this )


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Feb 21, 2011)

Been revisiting my youth with a lot of Alice Donut the last week.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 22, 2011)

Laibach - Slovania.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## magneze (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Gil Scott Heron's I'n New Here, remixed by Jamie xx    

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/2011/feb/14/gil-scott-heron-jamie-xx


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 22, 2011)

As it says in the blurb, best writer/rapper to ever live



Bit of a crazy silly one, but good.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 22, 2011)

Ok one that makes sense, Warcloud getting mythological. 



I love the end.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 22, 2011)

London Elektricity - Born to Synthesize Live


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 23, 2011)

That's why I keep my...
Nose to the stone,
Sharp 'til the hair's split,
Prose of a lone cub in 
A bear's pit.


----------



## mauvais (Feb 23, 2011)

The HIV Song, by Ween, over and over again. Not because it's good, although it is I guess.

But because of this.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone



edit:
Rainbow - I Surrender


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 23, 2011)

Never dates


----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Warpaint ...Elephants


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Feb 23, 2011)

Pete and the Pirates...Come to the bar


----------



## bmd (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 23, 2011)

Krafty Kuts guesting on  Rough Tempo Radio -  live 4 deck  show  

http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/event.php?eid=105292096217986


----------



## al (Feb 24, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Gil Scott Heron's I'n New Here, remixed by Jamie xx
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/2011/feb/14/gil-scott-heron-jamie-xx



yep - lovin' that album!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 24, 2011)

I've had The Paragon of Animals by Four Quartets on repeat for the last two days. I used to play keys in this guy's band and he's been threatening to make an album for years. I suppose Elliot Smith is the closest comparison you could make in terms of style - double tracked vocals, intricate arrangements, catchy melodies, introspective lyrics. Anyway, I reckon it's a superb record that improves with every listen 

http://open.spotify.com/artist/1XXgZ7mrz7SfNNFxgZf24N


----------



## _angel_ (Feb 24, 2011)

Greatest hits of Bananarama. Before that it was A-ha B sides and remixes. 
Writing up the strange stuff Swarthy sells on ebay sounds better with Bananarama


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bob Marley's Dad said:


> Donna Summer - Our Love ( Blake Baxter Remix )



Ta for that


----------



## boing! (Feb 24, 2011)

Late 50s electronic music


----------



## boing! (Feb 24, 2011)

You need part 2 as well really


----------



## killer b (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2011)




----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 26, 2011)

A little early for dnb



If you like old dnb(jungle) and hip hop you gotta check out the album by Orko the Sycotik Alien - Atoms of Eden, a rare classic.


----------



## chazegee (Feb 26, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 28, 2011)

&


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2011)

TP got me playin' Jean Grae...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 2, 2011)

cabaret voltaire - talkover


----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 2, 2011)

To be honest I have been watching this go round on the deck for the past 20 min, I just can't stop playing it after re-finding it at the back of a box.

Soft House Company, What you need.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## magneze (Mar 3, 2011)

Quench - Dreams (Tony De Vit Remix)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 5, 2011)

set your faces to stunned.....


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 6, 2011)

Tinariwen - Matadjem Yinmixan


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 6, 2011)

Roy Harper and Jimmy Page 1971 - The Same Old Rock


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 6, 2011)

.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 6, 2011)

Went for a wander earlier in the s/h shops, and picked up a mint test press copy of Peshay - You Got Me Burning Up - one of my fave d'n'b tunes of the last decade so chuffed!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## sam/phallocrat (Mar 7, 2011)

> Statistically, February has the highest suicide rates in the world. SO, beat those winter blues, put away the pills, rope or razor blades and get a load of this months SUPERB podcast. International playboy superstars, Brisk & Fracus unload their usual insults at each other over a backdrop of monstrous, upfront music. An award winning show deserves award winning guests and this month we give you, DJ Gammer (UK) representing the UK and Europes finest, DJ Neophyte (NL) completing what is definitely a star studded line up. So while the cost of living increases drastically, relax like Phil Mitchell does, safe in the knowledge that everything's going to be fine, and check out the NG Podcast in all its glory.



http://www.nextgenerationrecords.co.uk/podcast/ngpodcast23.mp3


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 7, 2011)

Yossou N'Dour - Egypt

simply beautiful music


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yossou N'Dour - Egypt
> 
> simply beautiful music



Indeed.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 8, 2011)

Surfin with the Shah by the Urinals.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 8, 2011)

Same song basically.....


----------



## Corax (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## boing! (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 9, 2011)

_"I realise this World is filled with bandits,
who brutalise the poor and those who need it_"


----------



## kittyP (Mar 9, 2011)

QOTSA Rated R


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 9, 2011)

a set from RATPACK
going out live on RTR now..

http://www.roughtempo.com/players.html


----------



## cliche guevara (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## purves grundy (Mar 10, 2011)

Nick Cave - Murder Ballads


----------



## audiotech (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Mar 12, 2011)

One of my favourite tunes currently


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Mar 12, 2011)

soz no video, but an interesting catchy song.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 12, 2011)

some 140 jungle breaks..


----------



## audiotech (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 12, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/selah-feat-donaeo-i-want-you


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## magneze (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 13, 2011)

sik 2 def by Plan B, but in my head rather.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## a_chap (Mar 13, 2011)

Elle se promene, de Robert


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## starfish (Mar 13, 2011)

The Crossing, Big Countrys first album.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Mar 17, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 17, 2011)

can't get enough of this track atm..


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 18, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/napt/brookes-brothers-beautiful-napt-remix


----------



## audiotech (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 18, 2011)

The Spirit of Memphis Quartet "Atomic telephone - class


----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 18, 2011)




----------



## Cowley (Mar 18, 2011)

Pepe Bradock's "Deep Burnt", 90's Deep House Classic, the strings on this are sampled from Freddie Hubbard's brilliant Jazz Groover entitled "Little Sunflower".


----------



## audiotech (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Mar 19, 2011)

Bit of gospel for a Saturday morning with The Sprirt of Memphis Quartet


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2011)

Deep Mix Moscow

deep tech house of the highest quality


----------



## Corax (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## kittyP (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Selassie (Mar 20, 2011)

gentlegreen said:


> Deep Mix Moscow
> 
> deep tech house of the highest quality




Really nice little mix, do you know the name of track and artist of the 2nd song being played? The song he mixes in at around 1:10 mark?


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 20, 2011)

Pi with the Different Sessions (16:00)
http://www.nu-rave.com/radio.m3u


----------



## Will2403 (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## Cowley (Mar 21, 2011)

One of the standout cuts off the brilliant & classic 24 Carat Black "Ghetto: Misfortune's Wealth" LP, really deep cut, albums is full of deep soul/jazz and killer breaks.  

Sampled by everybody who is anybody in Hip Hop.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Mar 22, 2011)

Loving this


----------



## PtolemaiosDante (Mar 22, 2011)

Rape me - Nirvana


----------



## scalyboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Loleatta Holloway (RIP)


----------



## Dillinger4 (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## fractionMan (Mar 24, 2011)

I think I've got that on vinyl somewhere ^^ 

(you have some awesome music btw)


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Fedayn (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Air Liquide Psy 9
Orbital live Brixton 2009


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2011)

Holy Ghost \ Hand of God


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2011)

The Stone Roses - I Wanna Be Adored


----------



## dlx1 (Mar 25, 2011)

The Future Sound Of London - ESSENTIAL MIX - 4th December 1993 

 can't get link to work


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

Entheogenic: Araras, Flight of the Urubus



courtesy of Psychedelik.com .....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 25, 2011)

dlx1 said:


> The Future Sound Of London - ESSENTIAL MIX - 4th December 1993



Blimey - you must have been in short trousers back then !

That was roughly the time I realised there was something going on that was right up my street.

The neighbours got to hear rather a lot of FSOL ...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2011)

An Ashra-y / Brian Eno-ey thing by someone called Carl Weingarten on "Cryosleep"


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 27, 2011)

Go-betweens, 'Surfing Magazines'.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 28, 2011)

The legend that is Slipmatt, live on RTR.

http://www.roughtempo.com/

Classic after classic


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 29, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 30, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 31, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 31, 2011)

The Jackson 5 - I'll Be There

Office radio choice though


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## wtfftw (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Pingu (Apr 1, 2011)

i Has rediscovered the pogues


----------



## Spion (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## tar1984 (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Cowley (Apr 1, 2011)

Hailu Mergia & The Walias Band, "Tche Belew" LP. Deep Ethiopian Jazz Funk produced by Hailu Mergia & The Walias Band with co-production by the legendary Mulatu Astatke. "Tche Belew" is one of the Deepest Jazz Funk albums out there, totally sick & way ahead of it's time.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## Detroit City (Apr 1, 2011)

"In Rainbows" by Radiohead


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Apr 2, 2011)

iggy pop fucking a teddy bear.


----------



## starfish (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok it might be Mike Peters singing & no one can really ever take his place but if Tony, Bruce & Mark want to keep the music alive fair fucking play to them.
Still loved & much missed.


----------



## Bakunin (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 2, 2011)

Ben Frost's new mix for FACT mag





eclectic playlist for sure

Tracklist:
Wax Cylinder Recording of Aboriginal music from Beagle Bay, Australia, 1910
Colin Stetson – Awake on Foreign Shores
Metallica – Battery (remastered version)
Chris Watson – Vultures Feeding on Zebra Carcass
Gordon, Lang, Wolfe – Lost Objects/Acoustic Asphasia
Tim Hecker – The Piano Drop
Health – Die Slow
Burial – Fostercare
Kangding Ray – Pruitt Igoe/Ben Frost Remix
Colin Stetson – Fear Of The Unknown And The Blazing Sun
The Weeknd – Wicked Games
Tim Hecker – Music For Tundra Pt II
Krzysztov Penderecki – Violin Concerto No I (II, Lento)
Talk Talk – New Grass
Ben Frost & Daníel Bjarnason – Sólaris


----------



## Boycey (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.mixcloud.com/DJVadim/radio-vah-deem-dj-vadims-electric-mini-mix/

so fuckin funky- radio vah-deem delivers yet again


----------



## Pingu (Apr 2, 2011)

Jethro Tull (various Tracks)


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 2, 2011)

Jazzinvaders


----------



## frogwoman (Apr 2, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 2, 2011)

Mozart's Bassoon Concerto in B flat RPO conducted by Sir Thomas Beecham. The soloist is Gwydion Brooke who was probably the greatest bassoonist ever to have lived.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 2, 2011)

Florence and the Machine, Lungs.  Very good.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 2, 2011)

Come  - "Rampton"


----------



## 8115 (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha ha.  Next on I-tunes.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 3, 2011)

Ramleh - "Too Many Miles" comp - including this gem:


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## big eejit (Apr 3, 2011)

Hank Williams - Rambling Man


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 3, 2011)

Keny Arkana - Entre ciment et belle étoile


----------



## killer b (Apr 3, 2011)

a mate's new tune. pretty fucking good too...

http://soundcloud.com/deepspaceorchestra/cottam-sunrise-sunset-use-of


----------



## audiotech (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## El Sueno (Apr 4, 2011)

Radcliffe & Maconey's new afternoon show on 6music.


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2011)

Autechre - Basscadet. I now feel a mix coming on


----------



## audiotech (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Apr 5, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 5, 2011)

The Meters


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 6, 2011)

^^Love love love the Meters - brilliant band.

Now how's  about some Ray Keith, peeps?:


----------



## Badgers (Apr 6, 2011)

The BBC London breakfast show presenters banging on about Black Wednesday


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 6, 2011)

AV IT !


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 6, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 7, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/krafty-kuts-lets-go-lets-ride


----------



## dlx1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Psycatron & Paul Woolford - Cloud 9


----------



## Fedayn (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 8, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 8, 2011)

Listening to old Peel recordings... how I miss him when he used to play stuff like this


----------



## blairsh (Apr 8, 2011)

Industrial Strength is fuckin ace. Excellent selection.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2011)

great track  but the people on the truck need sorting out with a heavy calibre machine gun


----------



## blairsh (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## wtfftw (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## machine cat (Apr 9, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 9, 2011)

Portishead and Kraftwerk - Electric Dimension


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 9, 2011)

Sly & The Family Stone


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 10, 2011)

Me bro Kermit, doin' his rappin' thing, lol


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 10, 2011)

Parno Graszt


----------



## danny la rouge (Apr 10, 2011)

Alice Cooper, Eighteen:


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 10, 2011)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Apr 10, 2011)

Dragged my speakers into my kitchen so I can sit in the garden with tunes 

Listening to this loud.

http://www.maxtannone.com/projects/mosdub/


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 10, 2011)

Trojan Reggae Sisters Box Set


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 10, 2011)

Clockcleaner - "Nevermind".  Channelling Albini via GG Allin and Whitehouse.  Example for y'all here:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 10, 2011)

Some live Dylan Nyoukis thingy - wacky improv racket ahoy.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 11, 2011)

Brand new Felice Brothers album, Celebration Florida on stream from here:

http://music.aol.com/new-releases-full-cds/spinner#/5


----------



## audiotech (Apr 11, 2011)

Garage!


----------



## Cowley (Apr 11, 2011)

The Diddys Feat Paige Douglas - Agony & Extasy LP, Charles Earland production, 70's Soul, very Cosmic/Psychedelic Vibe. Crate Diggers Food.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 11, 2011)

Working my way through loads of Fats Waller on Spotify. I'm not surprised Louis Armstrong cried for hours when he heard of his death (they were on the same train, on tour. Waller died of pneumonia aged only 39)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Apr 11, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2011)

Listening to WFMU listening to a live set and interview with Mike Watt (ex-Minutemen/Firehose, current Stooges)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 12, 2011)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Listening to WFMU listening to a live set and interview with Mike Watt (ex-Minutemen/Firehose, current Stooges)


 
My favourite radio station - where dead air lives


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 13, 2011)

Seba -  Silicone


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## starfish (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## Spion (Apr 14, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 14, 2011)

Blast from the past! 
My dad was in love with Joan Baez in the Sixties - he has all her records LOL
Another Dad favourite ...


----------



## Riklet (Apr 14, 2011)

Eraserhead....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 14, 2011)

first heard this on Tuesday night and I can't stop playing it, totally obsessed with this tune


----------



## kittyP (Apr 15, 2011)

I LOVE YOU KIM DEAL


----------



## Hulot (Apr 15, 2011)

Beach Boys bootlegs.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 15, 2011)

Its the weekend so lets fuckin ave it


----------



## audiotech (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Apr 15, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 15, 2011)

Ladytron - seventeen


----------



## audiotech (Apr 15, 2011)

The original and best with John Foxx on vocals. They were amazing live.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2011)

.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh, that's  brilliant, Idris. Very fitting indeed   
In my head I'm singing 'Onar the Headless ...'


----------



## chazegee (Apr 16, 2011)

Simon snoring! Also Jerome F a P H H


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2011)

Symphony for Cello and Orchestra, Benjamin Britten


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 16, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 16, 2011)

Erland and the Carnival, Trouble in Mind on 6 music, very sweet.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 16, 2011)

keep walking on my friend........


----------



## chazegee (Apr 16, 2011)

|Creedence dude!


----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 17, 2011)

a remix of Maker by fink.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## funky_sessions (Apr 17, 2011)

Marques Wyatt: for those who like to get down. (shame the youtube version skips a little  )


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 17, 2011)

Just listening to this and feeling funny because it's great but reminds me of someone I'd rather forget.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 18, 2011)




----------



## burnage (Apr 18, 2011)

this sound is international....



the motorcade sped on....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (Apr 19, 2011)

Gypsy Unit - Led Astray

Indeeeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## Cowley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Ursula Rucker - She Said LP*


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Apr 20, 2011)

Juno soundtrack


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 20, 2011)

Dylan and Baez, live at Carnegie Hall 1964 - 'Mama you've been on my mind'.


----------



## Will2403 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## Will2403 (Apr 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 21, 2011)

DJ Bennetti - Disco Caligula mix #4


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 22, 2011)

Classic disco, funk and soul on Colourful Radio.


----------



## pengaleng (Apr 22, 2011)

RJD2 - in rare form (unreleased instrumentals)


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 23, 2011)

Old skool UKG rinse out on Flex FM


----------



## blairsh (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 23, 2011)

Just heard this being dropped on Hot 96 - this one totally slipped under my radar - damn what a tune!


----------



## Jackobi (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## ivebeenhigh (Apr 23, 2011)




----------



## magic.d (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 24, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 25, 2011)

Robert Curtis Smith - Don't Drive Me Away


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## TitanSound (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## kittyP (Apr 26, 2011)

Beth Orton - Central Reservation


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Apr 26, 2011)

Crystal Method


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 26, 2011)

Sharkfin Plectrum - Again


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 27, 2011)

hey that's Sid and Johnny Moran's band in the Sal


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 27, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> hey that's Sid and Johnny Moran's band in the Sal


 
S'very good! A very catchy song


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 27, 2011)

They were on last Friday I think, I missed em....and the pub looks like it's gonna be closing


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm downloading a bunch of dan le sac mixtapes from his blog: http://lesac.wordpress.com/mixtapes/

He's deleting them next week so grab em now!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 27, 2011)

Really feeling this once again..


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 27, 2011)

And this... remember this being massive at NHC '03..


----------



## audiotech (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 27, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> hey that's Sid and Johnny Moran's band in the Sal


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 27, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Apr 27, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


>




Blimey, didnt' know they'd been at it that long!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Apr 28, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


>




totally love this. nice one...


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 28, 2011)

Elvis


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 29, 2011)

turn it up
jump about
shout with joy


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## purves grundy (Apr 30, 2011)

One of those PROD sets. Brilliant.


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Can't find a video but Pete and the Pirates...United on 6music. 

I love em, singer reminds me of Blyth Power


----------



## audiotech (Apr 30, 2011)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UiInBOVHpO8&feature=player_embedded#at=147[/video]


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## burnage (May 1, 2011)

going to see Pharoah Sanders tonight and really looking forward to it - he is a legend....

Pharoah Sanders Quartet @ Band on the Wall


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 1, 2011)

burnage said:


> going to see Pharoah Sanders tonight and really looking forward to it - he is a legend....


Nice ... lucky you!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 1, 2011)

Fairuz - "Lebanon Forever"


----------



## 8115 (May 1, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 1, 2011)




----------



## ivebeenhigh (May 2, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 2, 2011)




----------



## pianissimo (May 2, 2011)

^^^
I'd prefer The Swan.
Yo Yo Ma looks out of place in the NAPT's version.  The music only matches the dance moves.


----------



## funky_sessions (May 2, 2011)

Clutch - Mice and Gods


----------



## dlx1 (May 2, 2011)

heard from bike video


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 2, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2011)




----------



## burnage (May 2, 2011)

the best version of Bob Marley's "soul rebel"....



and even better when versioned by U Roy....


----------



## burnage (May 2, 2011)

Steel☼Icarus said:


>




wow - did we really just think of the same track at the same time?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2011)

burnage said:


> wow - did we really just think of the same track at the same time?



I think we did! Brilliant! Proper Urban synchronicity.


----------



## burnage (May 2, 2011)

that's amazing - you can see that I listened to "Soul rebel" and "Natty rebel" yesterday on my last.fm page....


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 2, 2011)

burnage said:


> that's amazing - you can see that I listened to "Soul rebel" and "Natty rebel" yesterday on my last.fm page....



I had Spotify radio set to 70s reggae and this came on.


----------



## burnage (May 2, 2011)

lol - maybe this one will come on too....


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 2, 2011)

killer b said:


> totally love this. nice one...


 
cheers! it's one of my faves, that's for sure


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 2, 2011)




----------



## killer b (May 2, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> cheers! it's one of my faves, that's for sure


 
i have a mix somewhere i did of funky bollywood tunes, if you'd like to have a listen?


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 3, 2011)

killer b said:


> i have a mix somewhere i did of funky bollywood tunes, if you'd like to have a listen?


 
I'd like that  Thanks!


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 3, 2011)

This is the actual clip from Gumnaan (which I'm watching tonight)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 3, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 3, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/funkatech-records/pyramid-infinity-96k-unmastered


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 3, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (May 4, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (May 4, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (May 4, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (May 4, 2011)

> And this again & again Phantogram "When I'm Small"


----------



## Badgers (May 4, 2011)

Starship - We Built this City


----------



## krtek a houby (May 4, 2011)

Irma Thomas - A Woman Will Do Wrong


----------



## DennisGraves (May 4, 2011)

Fall Of Efrafa - Owsla


----------



## Part 2 (May 4, 2011)

DennisGraves said:


> Fall Of Efrafa - Owsla


 
Dennis Graves from the MEN?

(the comments I mean, not suggesting you're a reporter)


----------



## Rainbow Socks (May 5, 2011)

Julian Casablancas - Tourist


----------



## stethoscope (May 5, 2011)




----------



## burnage (May 5, 2011)

can't stop listening to Deerhoof at the moment - went to see them on Tuesday night and they finished their set with this fine song from their "Friend Opportunity" album....



and they ended their encore with a cover version of this classic by the Ramones....


----------



## Dr. Furface (May 6, 2011)

WINNING!


----------



## Dragon 24 (May 6, 2011)

listening to this radio station, nice selection of shows and music

http://seeksmusic.com/


----------



## treefrog (May 6, 2011)

Nachtmystium, Every Last Drop. and yeah, I'm dressed all in black and living in a basement. What of it?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 6, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/jagga-modern-day-romance-pyramid-remix


----------



## 8115 (May 7, 2011)

chazegee said:


>




 That video freaks me out because it really looks like the little girl gets completely mangled in the race at the end.


----------



## 8115 (May 7, 2011)

Awwww.


----------



## dilute micro (May 7, 2011)




----------



## starfish (May 7, 2011)




----------



## starfish (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (May 7, 2011)

Shame it's not sunny today, this is a wonderful song and video.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 7, 2011)

The fucking MAN.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 7, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (May 7, 2011)




----------



## Cowley (May 8, 2011)

*Andre Lodemann - The Light*

I never tire of this track, it's great track to listen to at home and sounds totally dope in a club.


----------



## stethoscope (May 8, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 8, 2011)

stephj said:


>




You are giving me flashbacks Stephj!


----------



## Part 2 (May 8, 2011)

Son playing this, t'is beautiful


----------



## Blagsta (May 8, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (May 8, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 8, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (May 8, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 9, 2011)




----------



## redsquirrel (May 9, 2011)

Working my way through the Fall's 90s output

Extricate 
Shift-Work 
Code Selfish 
The Infotainment Scan


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 9, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (May 10, 2011)

NA NA NA NA ...MA BAKER


----------



## Blagsta (May 10, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (May 10, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 10, 2011)

failfailfail


----------



## tufty79 (May 10, 2011)

unfail!


----------



## tufty79 (May 10, 2011)

and this. this is fucking excellent and has been in my head for DAYS, eclipsing the bush and futureheads versions


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 10, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 11, 2011)




----------



## purves grundy (May 11, 2011)

Arcade Fire - Neon Bible


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 11, 2011)




----------



## burnage (May 13, 2011)

listening to some Steve Reich remixes after coming back from "An Evening With Steve Reich" at the Royal Northern College of Music. Great stuff....

Steve Reich - Eight Lines (Howie B remix) 



Steve Reich Megamix (Mike Kandel Tranquility Bass remix) - includes elements from Three Movements, Six Marimbas, It's Gonna Rain, Electric Counterpoint, Drumming, Proverb, City Life and Come Out....


----------



## tufty79 (May 13, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (May 13, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 13, 2011)




----------



## seeformiles (May 13, 2011)




----------



## seeformiles (May 13, 2011)

1930s filth:


----------



## big eejit (May 13, 2011)

Love that song. I've got it on this CD with other similar tracks, tho maybe nothing quite so blatantly filthy!

http://www.amazon.com/Sugar-My-Bowl-Various-Artists/dp/B00019FWEY


----------



## stethoscope (May 13, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 13, 2011)

Gretchen Parlato


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 13, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (May 13, 2011)




----------



## elevendayempire (May 14, 2011)

Underworld's score to Danny Boyle's Frankenstein. _Fucking brilliant._


----------



## stethoscope (May 14, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 14, 2011)

^ which samples...


----------



## ska invita (May 14, 2011)

Rep E15 Steph


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2011)

the boys - first time


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2011)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)

Pickman's I dunno what's worse that ^^^ or the Thundercats theme tune I've got stuck in my head.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2011)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)

That's more like it!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 14, 2011)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)




----------



## DrRingDing (May 14, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2011)

http://www.koollondon.com/main/
DJ Ron, jungle


----------



## stethoscope (May 14, 2011)

Is the Saxon special on tomorrow or have I missed it?


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2011)

tomorrow i think...


----------



## ddraig (May 14, 2011)

ai 3-5 tomorrow 



			
				kool said:
			
		

> Welcome to Kool London
> * Saxon Studio *
> This is an important announcement!
> Dj Maddness presents.... World premier showcase on
> ...


gutted i will be at an afternoon gig!  sure the set will be up soon enough


----------



## Corax (May 14, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (May 14, 2011)

THE 'ATCHET - FUCK THE ROYAL WEDDING - ACID TECHNO MIX 

xes posted some weeks back.


----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)




----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (May 14, 2011)

Not enough crooning in the world nowadays, in my view.


----------



## tufty79 (May 14, 2011)

la boume deluxe (fm4) -06/29/07
is very good for tidaying


----------



## 8115 (May 14, 2011)




----------



## magneze (May 14, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (May 14, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (May 14, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (May 14, 2011)




----------



## dirtyfruit (May 15, 2011)

Solid Steel, best on soundcloud. All I've ever needed


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 15, 2011)




----------



## WWWeed (May 15, 2011)

Misree - Marsupial Sounds - LIVE from Sydney, Australia on http://jungletrain.net/


----------



## dilute micro (May 16, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 16, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 16, 2011)

from yesterday's internal jukebox, shortly before i got CHASED AND NEARLY KILLED BY BEES in brockwell park


----------



## tufty79 (May 17, 2011)

having a little tiredcry to this. and a massive heartwarm.

*hits 3.45 and dissolves again*


----------



## tufty79 (May 17, 2011)

marching videos time


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 17, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2011)

dilute micro said:


>


ooh, not listened to him for ages!


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 17, 2011)

diddlybiddly said:


> ooh, not listened to him for ages!


 
_Welcome to the cruel world_  - it's an album that bears revisiting from time to time *sigh*


----------



## Biddlybee (May 17, 2011)

It's an album I've listened to _a lot_, but not for some time now... will dig it out when I get home 

Saw him live a few years back


----------



## tufty79 (May 17, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> marching videos time



and marching songs


----------



## tufty79 (May 17, 2011)

that's it. i'm going ALL OUT EMO. AND PROUD!


----------



## tufty79 (May 17, 2011)

actually, no. i'm going for joyful buttsecks instead.

best. video. evah.


----------



## magneze (May 17, 2011)

*bounces*


----------



## rubbershoes (May 17, 2011)

magneze said:


> *bounces*




thumbs

but dont know that mix of it



is the mix i remember from Trade


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2011)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 17, 2011)

there's a time late in the evening when Shantel hits the spot


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 17, 2011)

rubbershoes said:


> there's a time late in the evening when Shantel hits the spot




I like that...


----------



## dilute micro (May 18, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)




----------



## pianissimo (May 18, 2011)

Recently discovered *Juana Molina* who is from Argentina.
Been listening to her album Un Día.
Some great sounds there.  Loving it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 18, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 18, 2011)

New recording of Steve Reich's Drumming
http://www.wqxr.org/programs/cuedup/2011/may/15/


----------



## dilute micro (May 18, 2011)




----------



## RhymnRzn (May 19, 2011)

Space by Galt MacDermot


----------



## Riklet (May 19, 2011)

Mate of mine's remix of Aloe Blacc's "I Need a Dollar"

Groovy.


----------



## dylans (May 19, 2011)

Close To the Edge. by Yes.


----------



## zeedoodles (May 19, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (May 19, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (May 19, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 19, 2011)

this is making me very happy indeed


----------



## gully (May 19, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 19, 2011)

tufty79 said:


> this is making me very happy indeed


 
as is this


----------



## dilute micro (May 19, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Furface (May 20, 2011)

God I fucking love this song...


----------



## zeedoodles (May 20, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (May 20, 2011)

Even better.............might have to get this.


----------



## killer b (May 20, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 20, 2011)

perfect


----------



## Idris2002 (May 20, 2011)

Just listened to this. You should too:



(Just ignore Ryan Tubridy, Ireland's answer to Jonathan Ross)


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 20, 2011)

Dublin Guitar Quartet
http://soundcloud.com/dublin-guitar-quartet


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 20, 2011)




----------



## southside (May 20, 2011)

I'm listening to the sound of a hosting companies data center and is driving me slightly mental, i've managed to break it down in to its component parts.

There are four distinctive wiring noises and three mechanical hums.

The sound of electricity and air con is bleaching my brain.

I've been sent to this outpost all week and if I never have to return it will be too soon.  

I'm out of here at 6:00PM thank god.


----------



## tufty79 (May 20, 2011)




----------



## tar1984 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (May 21, 2011)

Last tune on in the car driving home this eve, feeling a bit hollow...


----------



## Cowley (May 21, 2011)

*Atjazz!!!*


----------



## dilute micro (May 21, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 21, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (May 21, 2011)

Finally on the net:


----------



## tufty79 (May 21, 2011)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## blairsh (May 21, 2011)

Stuff that goes bang interlude for me


----------



## tufty79 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## ericjarvis (May 21, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (May 21, 2011)

Krinjah


----------



## stethoscope (May 21, 2011)

Just can't get enough of this... the drop at 1.14


----------



## audiotech (May 21, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (May 21, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 21, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (May 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 21, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 21, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (May 22, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Addy (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (May 22, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (May 22, 2011)

PWOG - Nice one Mr Blagsta - had a few of their tunes out and on the decks a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Blagsta (May 22, 2011)

still sounds fresh today


----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2011)

always loved natalie merchant.  i've always thought she sounded so real - especially in this song.  And I've always liked this video.   The guitar was perfect.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 23, 2011)

[video]http://new.music.yahoo.com/Pure/videos/view/Denial--2146198[/video]


----------



## tufty79 (May 23, 2011)




----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2011)

Thea Gilmore - John Wesley Harding, couple of the tracks are pretty good but mostly missable
Black Lips - Arabian Mountain, nothing new but as overall as good as Good, Bad not Evil
Julianna Barwick - The Magic Place, excellent reminds me a bit the the Cocteau Twins
Various Artists - Delta Swamp Rock, Soul Jazz compilation of southern rock/country/blues/soul stuff all good stuff 
Eileen Jewell - Queen of the Minor Key, worthwhile but not her best.


----------



## avu9lives (May 24, 2011)

Funny as Feck


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2011)

Marissa Nadler


----------



## ska invita (May 24, 2011)

From 1967 - fresh


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 24, 2011)

(Radio 4) Blowing in the Wind: Dylan's Spirit - An exploration of the spiritual side of the music of Bob Dylan as the singer turns 70.


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 24, 2011)

Acknowledgement; Resolution; Pursuance; Psalm


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 24, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 24, 2011)

A whole lotta shambling going on at Melly Towers this evening:


----------



## a_chap (May 24, 2011)

John Cooper Clarke - Beasley Street


----------



## invisibleplanet (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2011)

i'm listening to people wittering at work


----------



## tufty79 (May 25, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 25, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 25, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 25, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2011)

Aerosmith - I Don't Wanna Close My Eyes

Courtesy of awful office FM


----------



## a_chap (May 25, 2011)

Koyaanisqatsi.

Soundtrack by Philip Glass to the film by Godfrey Reggio.

Best played LOUD.


----------



## Cowley (May 25, 2011)

*Placebo - Placebo LP*

Heavy European Fusion from Marc Moulin & the Placebo band. IMHO The best Fusion LP ever released, incredible sonics, beautiful beats & breaks, just an incredible production from start to finish.


----------



## Garek (May 25, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 26, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2011)




----------



## seeformiles (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (May 26, 2011)




----------



## marty21 (May 26, 2011)

can't log on to youtube at work - but today I have been listening to The Civil Wars - excellent modern American country stuff -


----------



## Idris2002 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (May 26, 2011)

Belle & Sebastian, but I might turn it off and listen to Joni now


----------



## Cowley (May 26, 2011)

Spatial by Spatial, the longplayer!

A collection of the material released over the past few years, really forward thinking Dubstep/Electronica, this artist is a SERIOUS beatmaker and knows how to utilise Technology, just Wow!


----------



## tufty79 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (May 26, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 27, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (May 27, 2011)




----------



## jusali (May 27, 2011)

Ronski Speed : Pure Devotion (Album)


----------



## Blagsta (May 27, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 27, 2011)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GV1bI7xLnf8[/video]


----------



## Blagsta (May 27, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (May 27, 2011)

Burnin in the Third Degree

not sure why


----------



## Blagsta (May 27, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (May 27, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 27, 2011)

This is the end of the concert at the Purcell rooms in April 2011. Soumik Datta plays the sarod and Taalis is on drums.
This was part of the performance "Circle of Sound".


----------



## Libertad (May 28, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 29, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (May 29, 2011)




----------



## MBV (May 29, 2011)

The Strokes - I'll Try Anything Once

a touching demo


----------



## tufty79 (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Hollis (May 30, 2011)

Welsh trash


----------



## Hollis (May 30, 2011)

Thank god for Australia..


----------



## tufty79 (May 30, 2011)

but


----------



## Hollis (May 30, 2011)

:You know the score..


----------



## tufty79 (May 30, 2011)

all too well


----------



## Hollis (May 30, 2011)

Anyway.. my Fairport Convention CD has finished.  So I shall look elsewhere.


----------



## tufty79 (May 30, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (May 30, 2011)

> This is Duke Ellington and Juan Tizol's song "Caravan" played live by members of the Jazz at Lincoln Center and Tomorrow's Warriors in 2010. Abram Wilson introduces the song, Alvin Atkinson and Graham Godfrey on drums, Wycliffe Gordon on trombone, Abram Wilson on trumpet. Reginald Thomas and Peter Edwards on pianos. and Yuri Galkin on double bass.
> This was performed at the Barbican in London for the school's concert "Does it Swing" which introduced young people aged 6-12 to jazz music.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 30, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 30, 2011)

Grieg's Peer Gynt suite


----------



## ericjarvis (Jun 1, 2011)

Caroline Wheeler's Birthday Present


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 1, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Caroline Wheeler's Birthday Present


 
Blast from the past! (1984!)
I have that on audiotape still!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 1, 2011)

ericjarvis said:


> Caroline Wheeler's Birthday Present


 
Blast from the past! (1984!)
I have that album on audiotape still and remember all the words


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 1, 2011)

Rev Porl with the Tea-Time Trio - Harm (Dandelion Radio Session)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 2, 2011)

Gonna repeat this baby a few times too.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 2, 2011)

London Elektricity live


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## twistedAM (Jun 4, 2011)

Newish band from Cincinnati. Catchy as fuck. Reminds me of early Killers and OK Go when they made music not videos.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 4, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 5, 2011)

More nostalgic Dad Songs ... 
Canned Heat - On The Road Again


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 5, 2011)

Cream - Tales of Brave Ulysses


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 5, 2011)

All hail Omni Trio...


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 5, 2011)

Ooh, might dig out my moving shadow cd's


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2011)

.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 5, 2011)

Old skool hip hop and soul until 5pm.

http://s10.myradiostream.com/11074.htm

Can't sit still


----------



## gavman (Jun 5, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Cream - Tales of Brave Ulysses




choon!!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 5, 2011)

Hollis said:


> Welsh trash


 
why you! 
fuckin great song  and band


----------



## chazegee (Jun 5, 2011)

Got Redman and Method man's blackout a lot in the car. Bumpin'


----------



## chazegee (Jun 5, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> More nostalgic Dad Songs ...
> Canned Heat - On The Road Again




The fucking business, they nicked their blues Panpipe idea ofa Henry Thomas...


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 5, 2011)

Lights Out Asia - All is Quiet in the Valley 





Lights Out Asia - Farewell Humphrey Bogart


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## rorymac (Jun 6, 2011)

lol @ ((John Mcgeogh)) RIP


----------



## audiotech (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 6, 2011)

RIP Andrew Gold - Never let her slip away


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## love detective (Jun 6, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 6, 2011)

cake-dime


----------



## 8115 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://www.last.fm/music/Nina+Simone/+videos/+1-AbEVyknl9iw


----------



## Mumbles274 (Jun 6, 2011)

The High Priest of Rap  

[NSFW]



the high priest website


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 6, 2011)

cake-conroy


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 7, 2011)

Papua New Guinea


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 7, 2011)

Bitcrush - fray the middle to meet the ends


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 7, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 8, 2011)

This ones a Grandad song ... 
Lazy Bones
(But the film is clearly showing Apartheid-era America with all it's prejudices)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 8, 2011)

More Grandad songs ... 

"Mercy, mercy pudding pie, you've got something that money can't buy ... "


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 8, 2011)

I kinda think he meant every word he said
Sprinklin' the oogly all under my bed

He done voodoo-doodoo-ed me
He done voodoo-doodoo-ed me
Just about as mixed up as a girl could be
He done a voo-voo-voo-voo voodoo-ed me


----------



## audiotech (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks to that Chicago link. I found this classic:


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 8, 2011)

@audiotech


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 8, 2011)

The root of all evil...


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2011)

Like Kate Bush? Like Kate Nash? Try Kate Bash


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 8, 2011)

Hahaha - Wuvvering Heights -  original rebel bad-boy seeks codependent victim-girl for manic-love


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 8, 2011)

No listening to this...among my top albums of the year so far....Fucked Up...David Comes to Life. Beautiful song.


----------



## lodza (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## billy_bob (Jun 9, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Eminem - Mockingbird


 
Christ that's depressing.

After post #1347 I had to look this up:



Years since I listened to that, still sounds pretty good.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 9, 2011)

Bought the specials album (again) - thrilling when I was 12 when it came out, and still thrilling now at 44 (though I do listen to some tracks and think "Ah, its a young mans game"


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2011)

22 years ago! FFS


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 9, 2011)

Aint it sweet on an e

I'm appalled to see on youtube there's a version of this with Craig David and Artful Dodger. Doing unspeakable things to it i should imagine


----------



## blairsh (Jun 10, 2011)

Classic Hellfish


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 11, 2011)

La roux is unavailable, apparently.  It was In for the kill, anyway.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2011)

apparently brit house producer (and occasional urbanite) kenny hawkes is dead. RIP


----------



## burnage (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm quite liking Scumbag Philosopher, who supported the Fall at Moho Live last week....


----------



## burnage (Jun 11, 2011)

and the highlight of Yo La Tengo's set at the Cockpit on Wednesday was when Georgia came to the front of the stage to sing this one....


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2011)

killer b said:


> apparently brit house producer (and occasional urbanite) kenny hawkes is dead. RIP


 
No way! Used to listen his show on Girls FM bitd. Did he sometimes post here then?


Looks like it 


In Memory of Kenny Hawkes - Kenny live on Girls FM 15th April 1995.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 11, 2011)

*da bass 2 dark*



sounds of


----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2011)

stephj said:


> No way! Used to listen his show on Girls FM bitd. Did he sometimes post here then?


 
yeah, he was keniff. banned a few years ago for trolling iirc...


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2011)




----------



## K1ck3m0n (Jun 11, 2011)

Watching The Prodigy blu ray of their Milton Keynes gig.  Fucking astonishing. They are a superb live band.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 12, 2011)

Backstabber! Hope grabber! Greedy little fit haver! God I feel for you ... FOOL 
You hate-lover! Off-brusher! Jaded, bitter joy crusher! Failure has made you so cruel ... you 
Rotten to the core Rotten to the core Rotten like a crack whore ... Begging at the


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## burnage (Jun 12, 2011)

dan le sac vs scroobius pip "Thou Shalt always Kill"


----------



## audiotech (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jun 13, 2011)

Superb and timeless.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 14, 2011)

not for the ornithophobic...


----------



## 8115 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 14, 2011)

Best Coast.

Really my favourite band in the last 12 months 

(video ain't that good, but the music is)


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 14, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 15, 2011)

edited to add the coolest video...  GOATS!


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## burnage (Jun 15, 2011)

not sure which version of this I like best....

the ruts - babylon's burning


zion train - babylon's burning


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 16, 2011)

so far apart.



as above zion train


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jun 16, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## stuff_it (Jun 17, 2011)

Karl K, Binary Code (DnB) http://drumskool215.blogspot.com/2011/03/karl-k-binary-code-1997.html


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jun 17, 2011)

This - extra loud!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 17, 2011)

Never tire of Bukem - Horizons.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 17, 2011)

#30


----------



## blairsh (Jun 17, 2011)




----------



## stuff_it (Jun 17, 2011)

More regional talent...Jungle & Breakcore mix by Dj Kuss, moar of Nottingham's finest.

http://www.mediafire.com/?55u7cee6e4apxkm


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 19, 2011)

Just come back home after seeing George Clinton in Norf london


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 19, 2011)

That's so , Mrs M


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 19, 2011)

Doc Watson, sublime finger picking.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Jun 19, 2011)

Summertime goodness.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## stuff_it (Jun 19, 2011)

Some manner of dubstep that I've had foisted on me by Mr _it....Bun Zero, or After Dark, or summat *shrugs*


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 20, 2011)

DO YOU WANNA BE MY CAT?


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 20, 2011)

grr i can't get it to post what i want..


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 21, 2011)

this. for the millionth time, cos both the video and the music are fucking superb


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 21, 2011)

Throwing Muses live at the Town & Country Club, 1991.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 21, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 22, 2011)

Beethoven's First symphony.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 22, 2011)

The traffic outside my office.

edit - blimey, didn't take long to get from 6000 to 7000.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Living Dream 20 years ago today


----------



## pianissimo (Jun 22, 2011)

Rebbecca Facey - Boat on a River



Why hadn't I discovered it earlier?
What a beautiful song/voice.


----------



## baffled (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Jun 23, 2011)

Absolutely love this one.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 24, 2011)

from the new limp bizkit alb


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 24, 2011)

baffled said:


> Absolutely love this one.
> Brooks Brothers - In Your Eyes



awesome track


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 24, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 25, 2011)

A pipe organ, playing 'Oh I Do Like To Be Beside The Seaside ... ' 
I can hear it from my house


----------



## audiotech (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 25, 2011)

Shane and the boys do Rod the Mod's Maggie May:


----------



## killer b (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Jun 25, 2011)

i don't listen to radio, so this one never got murdered for me. funny mood tonight


[video]http://youtu.be/G1f2M5G9KG8[/video]


----------



## gavman (Jun 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/EU3aXG4JMJU


----------



## gavman (Jun 25, 2011)

http://youtu.be/imB4Ny5zceo






oh ffs
why do mine only come out as text?

this one is 'the resurrection shuffle'
told you i was in a funny mood
still, the fight back begins


----------



## baffled (Jun 25, 2011)

you need the youtube long link, it's a tickable option on the youtube share bit.


----------



## gavman (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Jun 25, 2011)

click share, options (to the right of the link), tick long link.

 should look like this, then come here and insert vieo.


----------



## gavman (Jun 25, 2011)

success!!!

muchos oligados


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 25, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Jun 26, 2011)

back on track. amazing what a few tunes can do


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Jun 26, 2011)

if carlsberg did artillery bombardments....


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

Janelle Monae. Me gusta.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 26, 2011)

The New Pornographers - My Rights Versus Yours.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 26, 2011)

Glenn Gould doing Bach's Well Tempered Clavier.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 26, 2011)

tune


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2011)

Over and over again for some reason. The middle 8 is really starting to bug me.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

Chase & Status - pointless tosh.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 26, 2011)

Yep...
Stone Roses, still a bit overrated imho.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

SR is okay, no more. I'd take them over Oasis any day.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> SR is okay, no more. I'd take them over Oasis any day.



Aye aye. Mondays now, that's more like it.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

Not my cup of tea, but again if the choice was that or Oasis.... well you see where this is going.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> you see where this is going.



To Manchester with an extremely sharp knife by the sounds of it.


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

Something like that. However, I _was_ listening to the latest PJ Harvey album before herself unceremoniously put and end to it.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Something like that. However, I _was_ listening to the latest PJ Harvey album before herself unceremoniously put and end to it.



She dead?


----------



## TruXta (Jun 26, 2011)

No... oh I see, silly me. The better half wanted telly.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 26, 2011)

TruXta said:


> No... oh I see, silly me. The better half wanted telly.



Call me Misunderstanding, Major Misunderstanding.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)

you're wasting your time 'cos the boy's bad news ...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 27, 2011)

blairsh;11884233][QUOTE=invisibleplanet said:


>



 tune[/QUOTE]


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 27, 2011)

Remindes me of nights at Sabresonic.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 27, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## internetstalker (Jun 28, 2011)

Radiohead
King of Limbs


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## souljacker (Jun 28, 2011)

Booka Shade's DJ Kicks mix


----------



## Penny Black (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 29, 2011)

1981

mega


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 29, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 29, 2011)

Repeatedly.


----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jun 30, 2011)

More busking like this please


----------



## art of fact (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 30, 2011)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 30, 2011)

Enjoying your Landlord themed tunes, tufty


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2011)

invisibleplanet said:


> Enjoying your Landlord themed tunes, tufty


ta  one of my friends suggested kennedys over dylan 

right, a short burst of kingrelated themes..


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 30, 2011)

(Bobby Sands nicked the tune of this one for 'Back Home in Derry')


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2011)

i can't stop listening to this


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jun 30, 2011)




----------



## Penny Black (Jun 30, 2011)

*Aphex Twin - Kesson Dalef*


----------



## 8115 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## xes (Jul 1, 2011)

back to the planet, isn't hat Chris liberator and cos' old band?

Anyway, I've just played this absolute classic acid techno tune about a zillion times, and I'm still not bored of it. 

Have you seen any martians?.....



everywhere.....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Jul 1, 2011)

Feel that Bass. Feel John Lydon's Emotion. A Wonderful Performance of This Track - Live in Leeds.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 2, 2011)

&


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## boing! (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 2, 2011)

Wascal - mix for Trillbass Jan 09
then got Porno Thieving Gypsy's 'Summer Bashment mix' cue'd up


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2011)

tufty79 said:


>




The only "celebrity" that's seen a gig of our old band, apparently she loved it. Pretty sure she bought the record as well.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 2, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 3, 2011)

Absolutely lovin' the Skateland riddim at the mo... especially Luciano - By Jah Will


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## cogg (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm listening to an internet radio show on seeks music.
Good combination of stuff. I always enjoy this show. Oh and he's a top bloke too.

http://seeksmusic.com/2011/07/third-light-home-july-2011/


----------



## ouchmonkey (Jul 4, 2011)

morphosis - What Have We Learned

so far, pretty good too


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 4, 2011)

Baby Be Good To Me - Graham Bond Organisation


----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks to Fed.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2011)

This is ace




-this is a bit shit, but check out the we are e sample at the start


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jul 5, 2011)

ska invita said:


> This is ace




must have drawn that album cover 50 time


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Jul 6, 2011)

Lets.............play...............the....................DROP!!!!!!!!

 

Great video for a great tune.


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jul 6, 2011)

Got two new tune from MTB video


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 6, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2011)

Old skool hip hop bizniz


----------



## audiotech (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 7, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2011)

check out the drum programming on this one - lovely


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 8, 2011)

For all the free Jazz fiends out there!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 8, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jul 9, 2011)

I posted this song before but someone told me about the video the other day


----------



## audiotech (Jul 9, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## burnage (Jul 10, 2011)

a classic from King Sunny Ade 



I've got this on a 12" single, so it's nice to see that the waka (dub) version is also on youtube cos I think it's even better than the A side....


----------



## blairsh (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jul 10, 2011)

Colin Favor


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jul 10, 2011)

Death Grips....Beware

"I make the money man, I roll the nickels"


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 10, 2011)

closing number at Fridays  Pro Green gig Somerset Hse,


----------



## audiotech (Jul 10, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 11, 2011)

^ CCR through down - excellent drums too.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 11, 2011)

Massive attack, Protection.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2011)

Lamaq playing John Adams and Silver Bullet - awesome!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 12, 2011)

Listening to some old Gilles Peterson... Pleasure - Straight Ahead.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 12, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## pengaleng (Jul 13, 2011)

Wugazi - 13 chambers


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 13, 2011)

both from bike film


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 13, 2011)

More Gilles Peterson tapes... this one going out to toblerone3


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 13, 2011)

Wugazi...for the second time today.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 13, 2011)

A band that's just signed up to next years London International Ska Fest called Los Granadians. They're bloody good.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Clair De Lune said:


> Wugazi...for the second time today.



Cheers for the heads up on that, got it downloading now


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 13, 2011)

Chip Barm said:


> Cheers for the heads up on that, got it downloading now



And it's bloody great!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## feyr (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 13, 2011)




----------



## Bomber (Jul 14, 2011)

Focus III


----------



## 8115 (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jul 14, 2011)

Lucky people center Sundance


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 14, 2011)

Marley's most beautiful


----------



## baffled (Jul 15, 2011)

In the middle of an old skool tear up.......


----------



## gavman (Jul 15, 2011)

they don't make 'em like this anymore


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 15, 2011)

Johan Veldkamp (vibraphone) and Yannick Bergevoet  (marimba)


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## TruXta (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 15, 2011)

they don't make em like this any more either ...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 16, 2011)

All female Led Zeppelin tribute bands


----------



## 8115 (Jul 17, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b012klvp/The_1Xtra_Showcase_Jaguar_Skills_Pool_Party_Mix/

f.a.b.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Jul 17, 2011)

8115 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b012klvp/The_1Xtra_Showcase_Jaguar_Skills_Pool_Party_Mix/
> 
> f.a.b.



His Toolroom Knights mix is rather good too, bit harder than the above mix though.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 17, 2011)

Continuing with my 'Silly Half Hour' theme ...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 17, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (Jul 18, 2011)

Dog Shit Crew  bunnin' down di system...

even better.... stivs/dsc with demolition man!


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 18, 2011)

Topically.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## YAGETMEBLUD? (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 18, 2011)

Shackleton Fabric 55


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 19, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/funkatech-records/specimen-a-jaguar-paw-vip-free


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2011)

Spirit - Like a Rolling Stone


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 20, 2011)

Jóhann Jóhannsson -The Miners' Hymns


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 20, 2011)




----------



## pianissimo (Jul 20, 2011)

Some Esperanza Spalding.

Love her entrance on this live performance:


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 21, 2011)

http://snd.sc/oEfbvx Minimalist
Triebkraft Berlin 11 months ago


----------



## 8115 (Jul 21, 2011)

baffled said:


> His Toolroom Knights mix is rather good too, bit harder than the above mix though.


 
Harder is ok 

Is he some kind of wierd musical genius?


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Mumbles274 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gang of Four, 1st single


----------



## boing! (Jul 21, 2011)

There's a very nice article on fact mag about ambient music, including this very nice track that I've not heard before.


I've just tried playing it on 4 different windows at the same time and it sounds even better!


----------



## audiotech (Jul 21, 2011)

Sweet.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 21, 2011)

Listening to Factory Floor live after being impressed when seeing them at Dour Festival in Belgium last weekend.


----------



## pengaleng (Jul 22, 2011)

[video]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FAN6kkEonSc&feature=player_embedded#at=125[/video]

earworm wrongness.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## ericjarvis (Jul 22, 2011)

Biff Bang Pow - Love And Hate


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

Choooooooon!


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

probably my favourite Orbital tune


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

*shivers*


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

getting tempted to dip into my bag of pills


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2011)

I remember PKA for...


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

stephj said:


> I remember PKA for...


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2011)

That MANIC tune awesome too - still play that a lot


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 22, 2011)

stephj said:


> That MANIC tune awesome too - still play that a lot


 
I need to come to where you're playing!  Been looking for the UCR Colours album to download, no sign of it though. 

another tune with great memories..


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 22, 2011)

Talk Talk -Still Believe in You



Billy Mackenzie-Nocturne VII



John Martyn - Small Hours


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## pianissimo (Jul 23, 2011)

Loving this album at the moment.  

ROME by Danger Mouse & Daniele Luppi


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Fugazi vs Wu Tang vs Omar Little


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 24, 2011)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>




I'm Idris2002 and I endorsed this message.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Jul 24, 2011)

ID one of the tunes I on my list 93 94


----------



## dlx1 (Jul 24, 2011)

2nd ID tune 1993












longdog smile


----------



## Addy (Jul 24, 2011)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/p_sQe-ujMEE&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2011)

Idris2002 said:


> I'm Idris2002 and I endorsed this message.


 
Saw them live last week.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## lighterthief (Jul 25, 2011)

Loving this tune at the moment


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## boing! (Jul 26, 2011)

Manuel de Falla - Nights In The Gardens Of Spain


----------



## audiotech (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## ringo (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## big eejit (Jul 27, 2011)

Ian Dury and the Blockheads - There ain't half been some clever bastards


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 27, 2011)

On 6 music, David Shrigley....Don'ts


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 28, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 29, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shop assistants: shop assistants. Glorious


----------



## blairsh (Jul 31, 2011)

Heard this in amongst many other tunes yesterday and decided it deserved another dedicated blast


----------



## blairsh (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 31, 2011)

I never ever get sick of hearing this song and this is a great little video montage for it


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 31, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Aug 1, 2011)

stonking
can't get enough of this one atm


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## Spion (Aug 1, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 2, 2011)




----------



## boing! (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2011)

Im loving this this summer - perfect mix of oldschool rave vibes and modern house aesthetics - without getting _too_ cheesy either way

kicks in after 1min


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2011)

gavman said:


> stonking
> can't get enough of this one atm




have you heard this one gavman?


----------



## Bassism (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Balbi (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Aug 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## dlx1 (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 5, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Aug 5, 2011)

ska invita said:


> have you heard this one gavman?




i wanted to like it.....doesn't have quite the same swing to it, though. i really like the pared down and dirty feel of the danilo tomic mix


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 7, 2011)

Yello- You'd better hide


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 8, 2011)




----------



## geminisnake (Aug 8, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zi4MOA_1MYA
shortly to be followed by
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wB_WO3VPqYo


----------



## pianissimo (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 10, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Aug 10, 2011)

beautiful feelings of getting fucked in a safe place


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 12, 2011)

Friday.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2011)

James - Laid


----------



## big eejit (Aug 13, 2011)

Funhouse Du Fromage - DJ Fatass


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 13, 2011)

Gillian Welch's new album


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd like to teach the world to sing this song ...


----------



## Part 2 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh yes...


----------



## blairsh (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## MBV (Aug 14, 2011)

http://youtu.be/JvMZcFZQyzI


----------



## funky_sessions (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 16, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Different_Trains


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Luther Blissett (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Garek (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## geminisnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Frank Zappa on Sky arts


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## Boppity (Aug 18, 2011)

This thread makes me think of:







Currently listening to: Bliss by Muse.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 19, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 19, 2011)

Lots of imitators - but he's the original poet/ philosopher...


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 19, 2011)

Pearson Sound on Rinse FM, only about 5 mins left so no point putting up a link.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 19, 2011)

just remembered it was Friday


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2011)

A bit of "hair of the dog" after bombing up the Bristol to Bath path at an insane speed to other Orbital tracks ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 19, 2011)

Vol 1


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Aug 20, 2011)

super embarrassing maybe...but what a breakdown. huuuuge


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Aug 20, 2011)

someone on here just introduced me to this.
now playing for the third time


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2011)

gavman said:


> someone on here just introduced me to this.
> now playing for the third time


aye aye, its a big tune - drops on a system - nice to hear a tune without the same old drum pattern on a new dnb cut

heres the other use of the sample i always think of


can i put a related tune on? 

one more time-related oldskool tune before bed:


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Aug 20, 2011)

ska invita said:


> one more time-related oldskool tune before bed:




Ah, Bogwoppa  Fave Secret Squirrel is this:


----------



## blairsh (Aug 20, 2011)

swag swag swag...


----------



## blairsh (Aug 20, 2011)

bang


----------



## blairsh (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Aug 20, 2011)

Been hearing this getting quite a bit of play on the pirates of late, although it's originally from the early 90s.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 20, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 20, 2011)

excuse me for my excessiveness this eve, been on a tune mission all day and just canny stop


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 22, 2011)

Love this, some new Acid:


----------



## pianissimo (Aug 22, 2011)

Metronomy - The English Riviera


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 23, 2011)

today it's all about MODESTEP


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 23, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 23, 2011)

May only be four bars long, but its still got it


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 24, 2011)

fecking can't get enough of this atm


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## Superdupastupor (Aug 24, 2011)

The Gun Club---MIAMI


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 24, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2011)

some droney stuff.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## stuff_it (Aug 25, 2011)

Hip Hop mix http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FU969V76

Lethargy (Tusken Coalition)


----------



## magneze (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 25, 2011)

I think there's actually a melody in there ...


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 25, 2011)

More fun with Nancy.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2011)

I always had a soft spot for Nancy's Sugar Town

Often picture a heroin-injecting scene in my mind for this one
---
MC900 Foot Jesus < thats a blast from the past - great name


----------



## 100% masahiko (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Pingu (Aug 26, 2011)

Jefferson Airplane - takes off (this should be JCs fav album IMO)


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 26, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Aug 26, 2011)

Having A Toddla T moment


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2011)

Quo started as a psych band? Id never have guessed it


----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 27, 2011)

This is surprisingly good.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Greebo (Aug 27, 2011)

The comedy prom on BBC2


----------



## Blagsta (Aug 27, 2011)




----------



## Gmart (Aug 28, 2011)

Cracking song off the new album


----------



## Yata (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## rekil (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## MBV (Aug 29, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/i/b013lr1g/

Can't seem to embed iplayer:

Jamie XX takes to the Radio 1 Essential Mix decks, throwing down a stunning two hour mix featuring house, garage, disco, boogie and much more.
Jamie XX is a member of the award wining The XX. As a solo producer he's remixed the likes of Adele and Florence & The Machine and he released the critically acclaimed 'We're New Here', a remix album of the late Gil Scott Heron's 'Im New Here'


----------



## krtek a houby (Aug 29, 2011)




----------



## big eejit (Aug 29, 2011)

http://youtu.be/pVSd74XdZ_E

RIP Len Ganley


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## magneze (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 31, 2011)




----------



## baldrick (Aug 31, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/domandroland/sets/big-bang-lp-2011/

  the constant plugs for the website are well annoying.  but, looking forward to the release.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## toblerone3 (Sep 1, 2011)

The sound of buses rumbling past at the end of the road, a helicopter passes overhead, the wind in the trees, a car horn toots, unidentified bang......


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)

This video has more hits than I've ever seen before.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXKN8tpxcVI


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 2, 2011)

Actually, I checked: Justin Bieber's 'Baby' has over 600 million youtube hits.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Sep 2, 2011)

'Libyan Students from Hell'


----------



## audiotech (Sep 2, 2011)

Turn it UP!


----------



## blairsh (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## dweller (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm listening to Fucked Up - Hallo My Name Is David
or Queen of Hearts whatever,


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## big eejit (Sep 3, 2011)

Joey Fuckup's Hayride to Hell podcast

http://www.blackcountryrock.org/hayridetohell/


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 4, 2011)

Fuckin' loves the lyrics to this.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 4, 2011)




----------



## Bomber (Sep 5, 2011)

The Everly Brothers: All Time greatest hits on 'Grooveshark'  ........ loving old Rock n Roll sounds just now. Picked up an Eddie Cohran comp. Brilliant !


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Bomber (Sep 6, 2011)

Got a bad case of the Rock n Rolls !! 60's that is ! Gene Vincent, Eddie Cochran, Jerry Lee ........... etc.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 7, 2011)

who knows about this one?!!
http://soundcloud.com/pyramid-1/ms-dynamite-neva-soft-pyramid-remix


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 7, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 8, 2011)

Bloody 'oooh spoooky' nonsense on Resonance 104.4fm


----------



## pianissimo (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 8, 2011)




----------



## pianissimo (Sep 9, 2011)

I LOVE this.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 9, 2011)

Weekend. Go!


----------



## bmd (Sep 9, 2011)

Best music video ever


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 10, 2011)

...am writing to this.
I love how they can change the mood of songs...


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 10, 2011)

Some old skool UKG throwdown on Genesis Radio...


----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 11, 2011)

metal


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 11, 2011)

Loving this - really loving it.​
​


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## bearhug (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## bearhug (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## bearhug (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## chriswill (Sep 12, 2011)

Listening to the ed sheeran album. Nice and chilled after a hectic Monday


----------



## audiotech (Sep 13, 2011)

'Cut the Crap'.
'Are You Ready for War?'


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 13, 2011)

Fuckin' forgot how much I liked this song...cool lyrircs


----------



## blairsh (Sep 13, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 13, 2011)

Reading the Dark Crystal thread made me think of this


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 14, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## rekil (Sep 15, 2011)

Italians what can rock.


----------



## krink (Sep 15, 2011)

fuck it, yesterday it was pictures now it's vids i can't post...


----------



## sim667 (Sep 15, 2011)

My mates set from a charity gig a couple of weeks ago, he put it on soundcloud. Had it in my ears for a good couple of days now.

http://soundcloud.com/rerundj/rerun-mattfest-2011


----------



## blairsh (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## funky_sessions (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## ebay sex moomin (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 16, 2011)

One of the most stunning and exciting NEW tunes I have heard in years..........big grin​
​


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## boing! (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## bluestreak (Sep 16, 2011)

elvis.  that is all.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 16, 2011)




----------



## dessiato (Sep 16, 2011)

(I) Can, can (you) by Vanessa Mae


----------



## magneze (Sep 16, 2011)

zeedoodles said:


> One of the most stunning and exciting NEW tunes I have heard in years..........big grin​
> ​



Oooh I like that.  Stuck it on my Juno list. 8 quid though. Vinyl inflation.


----------



## big eejit (Sep 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Hank Williams. Never got outta this world alive.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 17, 2011)

Just been played on Image Radio (103.0 FM, London), and need it badly! Totally missed this one bitd!


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## N_igma (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Sep 18, 2011)

ok there may have been a few beans. now this, very loud


----------



## gavman (Sep 18, 2011)

followed by
(honestly stick with it..it drops viciously at about 4:50 ish)


----------



## N_igma (Sep 18, 2011)

gavman said:


> followed by
> (honestly stick with it..it drops viciously at about 4:50 ish)



Dude all good dance songs take about 4-5 minutes to kick in.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 18, 2011)

Been listening to a bit of Moody Boys stuff today:


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 18, 2011)

More goodness from the mixing desk of Tony Thorpe and co:


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 18, 2011)




----------



## Ibn Khaldoun (Sep 19, 2011)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 19, 2011)

I can go years at a time without listening to the Smiths, but occasionally I fall off the wagon:


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 19, 2011)

Stax can do no wrong in my book, but this is in a class of its own.  If it doesn't give you goosebumps you're dead inside.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Sep 22, 2011)




----------



## boing! (Sep 23, 2011)

Saw this guy play a stunning set last night with a harpsichordist and clarinetist. For fans of classical/ambient/drone stuff..


----------



## gavman (Sep 23, 2011)

if you like king tubby's, your gonna love this
manasseh special


----------



## Shirl (Sep 23, 2011)

Right now I'm listening to the New York Dolls on Old Grey Whistle Test from back in the dark ages.


----------



## gavman (Sep 23, 2011)

on some quality roots tonight


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm working; but in my head, I'm listening to Nutbush City Limits.


----------



## N_igma (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful song


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2011)

killer 5am room two selection


----------



## stuff_it (Sep 25, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/djvinyljunkie/vinyl-junkie-concrete-jungle

Future Jungle mix from Vinyl Junkie.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 26, 2011)

CRAZY TUNE


----------



## zeedoodles (Sep 26, 2011)

WOW - will be buying this ASAP.


----------



## chazegee (Sep 26, 2011)

Flew a helicopter onto Johnny Cash's lawn to get a record deal? Bully for X!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


>



I'm seeing him next month, his final UK tour


----------



## krink (Sep 26, 2011)

Them a Laugh and a Kiki. Quality.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 26, 2011)

DnB artists go electro-techno-y - interesting!

instramental - acid-y


and marcus intalex


----

This one is doing it for my in every way at the mo - serious dnb


(little point listening to this on little laptop speakers - its all in the detail and subs)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## billy_bob (Sep 27, 2011)

Bit of a mood shift since my last posting (Wendy Rene):





"This is a saaad fucking song.  We'll be lucky if I don't bust out crying."


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 27, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 27, 2011)

Nostalgia of 1987 coming up......


----------



## chazegee (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## BarbedWire303 (Sep 28, 2011)

mp3 of an old tape: Rowland The Bastard @ Trancentral, The Pleasure Rooms, Tottenham, 26-11-1999 - and I was there 

One of the tunes on it. Dark as ****, love it. Takes me back to some great times:


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 30, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm hard to to be won but I think radiohead will go down as one of the few giants of popular music.  It's too bad firky isn't here to agree.


----------



## funky_sessions (Sep 30, 2011)

loving the whole going quantum podcast series... but especially liking the electro start of this one.
needs a decent sound system though.. laptop speakers don't cut it. Sounds good through the stereo though


----------



## blairsh (Oct 1, 2011)

mornin


----------



## juice_terry (Oct 1, 2011)

Scroobius Pip distraction Pieces,   excellent album playing it to death at the moment


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## rekil (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2011)

Same as it ever was


----------



## audiotech (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2011)

right now I'm listening to someone repairing a photocopier


----------



## audiotech (Oct 3, 2011)

Track: Love Will Tear Us Apart by Joy Division (Malcolm McLaren's Unreleased Mix).

Interesting version, particularly with the use of a film clip from the film: 'The Night Porter'.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 4, 2011)

Soul, funk and rares:

http://realhouse.listen2myradio.com/


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2011)

Italian tv show music from 1975 - sounds fresh



)heres the show it came from(


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 7, 2011)

Unsure of this. Good video. Can't say I'm impressed with the sounds (it's a Hospital Records FFS! )


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 7, 2011)

Had to listen to this...happy now 

(still, I can't believe this was made in '97. He's a genius).


----------



## ringo (Oct 7, 2011)

Tanya Stephens - Love mi long ding dong


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> Had to listen to this...happy now
> 
> (still, I can't believe this was made in '97. He's a genius).




Yeah, was listening to that again the other day, and this:


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 7, 2011)

His music is so icy. grey. space.
forgot how great he was. think i'll run though all his stuff.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh yeah.

Really love this too... 1994!


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 7, 2011)

Not to lose now, but to win!


----------



## ska invita (Oct 7, 2011)

On a dennis brown a thon at the moment


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2011)

ringo said:


> Tanya Stephens - Love mi long ding dong


the production on this makes it quite a sweet tune really


----------



## ska invita (Oct 8, 2011)

Photek still makes some killers  - this one almost never leaves my record box- robert owens on the vocals - doesnt come over on youtube, but its got some serious weight to it


----------



## dweller (Oct 8, 2011)

having a chilled saturday night


----------



## dilute micro (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## Picadilly Commando (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 9, 2011)

Old tape of mine from Oct 99 - Ruud Awakening - DJ Rage and UB Nice.

Damn I miss Ruud Awakening


----------



## BarbedWire303 (Oct 9, 2011)

Cogs, Beans and The Machines (ANT & DDR) Live Jam in Bristol, October 2011. 
Ableton Live + controllers+ TB303 + 2xTechnics and a CDJ 

http://soundcloud.com/djant-stayupforever/cogsbeansmachineslivejambristo


----------



## blairsh (Oct 9, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)

Songs of the hump back whale.

Not very soothing, sounds a bit like an elephant.


----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 10, 2011)

This was very good last night 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b015svc7/6_Mix_My_Name_Is_Tiga/


----------



## Mapped (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for those last two Chazegee. Right tunes for the right morning


----------



## chazegee (Oct 10, 2011)

Forgot how good they were. Operate with a blown album is all gold.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 10, 2011)

Bonnie Prince Billy covers Coil


----------



## TopCat (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm listening to to The Bug. I don't do fandom very often but the Bug is different...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=NoZhtRhzwkw


----------



## TopCat (Oct 10, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aW7NFSGklM

Wicked....


----------



## toogreytogrind (Oct 10, 2011)

Yoni Kunda by Alchemist

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JAcUmZO8QKk


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy Swedish indie pop. These guys can't play for shit live though


----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2011)

A classic


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2011)

Saw the vid for this at the cinema the other night. It's slightly morally dubious


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2011)

This. Straight outta the drugs forum


----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## krink (Oct 11, 2011)

The Aggrovators - Johnny In The Echo Chamber. Oh yes!


----------



## krink (Oct 11, 2011)

Now I've got Aggrovators and King Tubby - Dub Jackpot.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 11, 2011)

i wonder how many people actually listen to what is posted...


----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2011)

I've been flicking about randomly over the last couple of days. I've listened to some of your weird stuff Shippou


----------



## audiotech (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Superdupastupor (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Bomber (Oct 12, 2011)

Suede's greatest hits / The Wall ~ Pink Floyd / All Things Must Pass ~ George Harrison


----------



## krink (Oct 12, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> i wonder how many people actually listen to what is posted...



I do, I've come across some great stuff I didn't know about.


----------



## krink (Oct 12, 2011)

Delroy Wilson, classic!


----------



## Luther Blissett (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2011)

In the great tradition off knock off rip off tracks


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2011)

chazegee said:


>



wow - thats special. thanks a lot

--

just stumbled on this great clip of the heptones at the Ark


----------



## audiotech (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Backatcha Bandit (Oct 13, 2011)

http://regimesound.co.uk/


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Libertad (Oct 13, 2011)

Rain: The Beatles


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## ajdown (Oct 14, 2011)

http://www.arrow.nl/rock/#/rock/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## billy_bob (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm not permitted to embed anything 

Anyway, Sole's Teepee on a Highway Blues (www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRTxRytNhLY)

followed by Vangelis' La Petite Fille de la Mer (www.youtube.com/watch?v=kiuJHIZaN-8)

(The latter I think is beautiful but all the Youtube options for it appear to be infected with mawkish sentimentality and overliteral visual imagery)


----------



## Cloud (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## rutabowa (Oct 15, 2011)

GG King "esoteric lore" album... my best album of this year, keeps getting played.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 15, 2011)

same stuff i always listen to. im eternally faithful to all the same things i have listened to all my life: Syd, Nirvana, Amy Winehouse, Pete Doherty, The Specials, drum and bass, early hip hop, The Doors and all that good stuff


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 15, 2011)

all the musicians i enjoy are people that are right on the highest decibal of emotion, and most of them are dead or suicidal. cant help it tho im insanely intense myself, they are the only ones i connect with!


----------



## gabi (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## gabi (Oct 15, 2011)

ohhh...

quite good


----------



## madzone (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWE_bV2ZCH4


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 15, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2011)

this one just cured my hangover



ETA: I take it back about the hangover - false dawn


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 15, 2011)

ended up listening to a lot of Janis joplin last night - amazing


----------



## purenarcotic (Oct 15, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PSYxT9GM0fQ - pass me the glowsticks!


----------



## Mapped (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Oct 16, 2011)

‎'Arrogance, Ignorance and Greed'


----------



## audiotech (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 16, 2011)

Sunday music - love the strings


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 16, 2011)

The genius that is Roy Ayers.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Oct 16, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 16, 2011)

stephj said:


> The genius that is Roy Ayers.




wow what a tune - i need a copy of that. love the proto house groove of this
( little chord riff progression bit at the start sounds a lot like the chords in Stevie Wonders Too High)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

wish i had seen this live


----------



## Mapped (Oct 17, 2011)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> wish i had seen this live




Sorry mate, but no fucking way!

This version though!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)

it's  fucking MC Frontalot


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 17, 2011)

http://www.djdaveseaman.com/music/


----------



## Addy (Oct 17, 2011)

http://youtu.be/QYHFcRouuQ0


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Oct 18, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## Bomber (Oct 19, 2011)

Robert Plant & the band of Joy, Pink Floyd re-masters & the Jessie7 album !


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 20, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Oct 21, 2011)

http://www.mixcloud.com/neil-muntte...ct&utm_medium=shorturl&utm_campaign=cloudcast


----------



## dessiato (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 21, 2011)

Massive Attack vs Burial


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## baffled (Oct 21, 2011)

last one


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## gavman (Oct 21, 2011)

manasseh productions:


----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## Mapped (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2011)

dilute micro said:


> Thong Song




stumbled on this today - really like it


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 23, 2011)

Quick, get it onto a new page so I don't have to see fucking Sisqo each time I look at this thread


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2011)

stephj said:


> Quick, get it onto a new page so I don't have to see fucking Sisqo each time I look at this thread



come on then steph, lets go back to back and exorcise Sisqo's dirty underpants


...all about the piano solo at the end


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 24, 2011)

ska invita said:


> come on then steph, lets go back to back and exorcise Sisqo's dirty underpants


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2011)

sisqo's days are numbered


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2011)

yes yes steph 

love the rap at the end of this


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2011)

Since you're on a jungle sample roll, howsabout these:


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 24, 2011)

http://hazemotes.bandcamp.com/


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 24, 2011)

ska invita said:


>




Love this... and would never have known about this if it weren't for JJ Frost


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2011)

stephj said:


> Love this... and would never have known about this if it weren't for JJ Frost



went to a v records rare groove night up in soho years back once - bryan g, jj frost and someone else unexpected...hype? cant remember now - was cool  - actually talking v records nights, this saturday (29.10.11) at cable looks BIG... if ive got the energy...



> Room 1 // Planet V
> LTJ Bukem & Conrad
> Bryan G
> DJ DIe & Krust
> ...



in the meantime on a different tip:

captivating performance this i think (full screen it up to 11)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## funky_sessions (Oct 24, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 25, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 25, 2011)

Still on the Photek...


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Oct 26, 2011)

Ryan Adams on the songwriters circle. Really good, passed me by first time round.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 26, 2011)

i found this tune on the weekend. mighty fine.

now listening to the guana batz live over london for a bit of retro psychobilly fun


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## dennisr (Oct 28, 2011)

.


----------



## dennisr (Oct 28, 2011)

how very, very french


----------



## dennisr (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## billy_bob (Oct 28, 2011)

...and I would've liked it half a dozen times if I could.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## jesuscrept (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XZ7gi1VRwU


----------



## jesuscrept (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zbgKfJ3ulKk&feature=related


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2011)

Still need a copy of this...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2011)

Just got an ID on a track ive wanted for years and years - discogs here i come!



intros not that good, but i love this track to bits. brilliant bit of 92 music

talking of needing tracks im feeling very needy about this one


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2011)

Oooh, not one I've heard before ska - nice though. Plenty of copies going on discogs cheap too!

Airfreshner is stunning - Tom & Jerry were absolutely on fire around that time. Play that (with Maximum Style Remix on the other side) all the time


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2011)

Talking of T&J, just ripping this from the vinyl for my mix - you'll know this one ska


----------



## souljacker (Oct 29, 2011)

Stevie Wonder, Songs in the key of life.

I love a bit of Stevie, me.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2011)

stephj said:


> Airfreshner is stunning - Tom & Jerry were absolutely on fire around that time. Play that (with Maximum Style Remix on the other side) all the time


3 For Sale from £110.00

or £150 for a mint one

hard to find a dearer jungle record


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2011)

ska invita said:


> 3 For Sale from £110.00
> 
> or £150 for a mint one
> 
> hard to find a dearer jungle record



 Fuck!! When it did start reaching that sort of price! I got mine about 10 years ago in a swap for some other tunes. I should still have T&J 1 to 12 on my shelves.

(Let me know if you wanna wav rip of it in the meantime?)


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2011)

stephj said:


> Fuck!! When it did start reaching that sort of price! I got mine about 10 years ago in a swap for some other tunes. I should still have T&J 1 to 12 on my shelves.
> 
> (Let me know if you wanna wav rip of it in the meantime?)


Thanks Stpeh-  just getting myself set up on a laptop vinyl thingmajig, so may well come a-begging. Can I have all 12 please


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Thanks Stpeh- just getting myself set up on a laptop vinyl thingmajig, so may well come a-begging. Can I have all 12 please



I'm gonna have a look now... shit I need to think about getting this stuff properly insured - I mean its on contents but should I have it separately covered?

If you want me to rip Airfreshner now I can - I know where it is as I was only playing it the other day.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2011)

That would be great STeph. Thank you so much.  The only other T&J I really cry after is this one:

If you could do those two youd make me very happy

oh, and The ONe REason 
and Maximum Style 

4Hero = Legends

p.s. best insurance is dont let anything happen to them!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2011)

Done One Reason/Airfreshner/Maximum Style Remix - do you want Lover 2 Lover (Maximum Style) too?

Can't find Patch of Blue/Cat Got Your Tongue atm, know I have it though.


Found it!!! Just doing now - look out for a PM sometime tonight


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2011)

Must get a copy of this again at some point... heard it on a tape the other day and forgot how good this is.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2011)

stephj said:


> Must get a copy of this again at some point... heard it on a tape the other day and forgot how good this is.



Steph ive got a double of that - ill post it to you (pm me your address)

Isnt it a wonderful world of caring sharing and giving


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## Jackobi (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Oct 30, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## rollinder (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2011)

rollinder said:


>



good halloween tune rollinder 

i love this one on the bside


i still cant get over how good youtube is for music


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2011)

Super catchy dancehall ditty - danger is you may end up singing it all day



the rhythm,


...though just heard beenies other cut of this calleld Han UP Deh makes Boom Bye Bye seem mild < fucking idiot . Thats the depressing thing about this scene, for every two good tracks theres one that makes you want to start burning records


----------



## audiotech (Nov 1, 2011)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 2, 2011)

this   but more for the video than the music


----------



## dilute micro (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2011)

awesome hippy shenanigans


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Bassism (Nov 4, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


>



Love this one.  The original drummer from the animals was my ex boss


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## grit (Nov 4, 2011)

spawnofsatan said:


>


----------



## pogofish (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Nov 5, 2011)

"You're living by your old time themes out of date views, so obscene.​I'm out to start a social war, but you don't know what I'm fighting for."​


----------



## dilute micro (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## Roadkill (Nov 6, 2011)

Still one of my favourite songs ever...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 6, 2011)

the original We are E

 great track in its own right


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## zeedoodles (Nov 8, 2011)

Lordy lordy - were these really made in 2011 ?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrEXajuehWY&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEmNlLZTp30&feature=related

Straight on my want list.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 8, 2011)




----------



## krink (Nov 8, 2011)

Tommy James and the Shondells - Mony Mony

43 years old and still kicks like a mule!


----------



## rekil (Nov 9, 2011)

Love that riff.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Nov 9, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Nov 10, 2011)

my first crush was a Nedra Talley lookalike - that's the one on the right ^above....then left when the video plays...then on the right...then left again...then center


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## seeformiles (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## pianissimo (Nov 10, 2011)

Glenn Gould's interpretation of Bach's Goldberg Variations Aria is among the best.


----------



## yield (Nov 10, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## Divisive Cotton (Nov 12, 2011)

On last.fm listen to the drone tag. It's like a soundtrack for walking through the Elysian fields


----------



## blairsh (Nov 12, 2011)

what happens when i spend  a weekend on my own


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 12, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## audiotech (Nov 13, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## billy_bob (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 18, 2011)

I could listen to this all day


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 18, 2011)

classic....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 18, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Nov 19, 2011)

Forgot all about this one...


----------



## Pingu (Nov 19, 2011)

The Who - Whos Next


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 19, 2011)

As a brief interlude from all the great dance stuff here, here's another great "moment" from World Domination Enterprises:


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 19, 2011)

The Damned -Wait for the Blackout streamed live to my phone from a mobile.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## tar1984 (Nov 19, 2011)

Idk what's up with the vid here


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 20, 2011)

Translation:
You always took care
of my childish side
For listen to me I'll always be
grateful to you, grateful to you.

Let's not forget about those favors
Whit this hidden thought of mine
I made a song.
The love words are "Love is 10 = Thank you"

It's about me, it's about you
It's about love, It's about love
It's about like, It's about hate
That I'll sing again.

By now I love you
I deeply love you
I rather love you
This stupid me is loving you
I'll give you all of my love
Listen to this song
I cried out all of my tears
Thank you.

One day, that childish side of me
will be 100.000 years old
Then I'll meet you, and we'll celebrate it 39 times.

Let's bound this favors through time
I will deliver this borned song and words
And send it to you
From now on, I'll keep on thank you

Me, you, love, love, like, hate...
It should be enough, don't you think? (laugh)

Well then!

(What did you eat yesterday?)
(What did you do?)
(How much did you thought about me?)
Wont you talk about such things!

(Did you eat.) ...stupid.
(What did you do.) ...stupid.
(I haven't forgot about you.) ...stupid.

I love you
It's a lie. (laugh)
The truth is that I really love you.
I wont ever hurt you.
But
I love you
I deeply love you
(Don't sing such a song)
You said smiling whit me.

The me that is like you
The you that is like me
We are similar yet different
So different, still similar

I will always say I love you
Those increasing feelings of love
I will give it all to you.

Words of love.


----------



## boing! (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## sim667 (Nov 21, 2011)

Ive been introduced to the secret chiefs 3 this weekend.....

Awesome.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## krink (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## past caring (Nov 22, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Nov 23, 2011)




----------



## rekil (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## krink (Nov 24, 2011)

in the mood for melancholy


----------



## Part 2 (Nov 24, 2011)




----------



## rekil (Nov 25, 2011)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm listening to Logical Progressions 1 CD3 and am stunned at the quality of tunes on here. I haven't listened to it in donkey's year but it still sounds (cringe) "fresh".
Perfect Sunday afternoon bobbing around in the pool music.


----------



## rekil (Nov 27, 2011)

Saw them last night. Up the oldies.


----------



## rollinder (Nov 27, 2011)

The Workers - Let's Work Together
thanks to this thread
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...strike-30th-november-uk.284421/#post-10664452
good version


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 27, 2011)

copliker said:


> Saw them last night. Up the oldies.



That's dead good that is.


----------



## gabi (Nov 28, 2011)

for anyone endurin a little bit of shit in their lives at the mo 

quite lovely stuff from downunder


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 28, 2011)

My husband rehearsing guitar parts for an upcoming gig at the RFH.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 28, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> My husband rehearsing guitar parts for an upcoming gig at the RFH.



Ooh nice.  Who's he playing with, Mrs M?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 28, 2011)

The project he's been associated with for over 20 years featuring all sorts of people (including a mate who often plays for Grace Jones). Clore Ballroom on Friday. Free


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 28, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> The project he's been associated with for over 20 years featuring all sorts of people (including a mate who often plays for Grace Jones). Clore Ballroom on Friday. Free



Ooh, sounds good.  May well pop on to see that if Friday night is a quiet one


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 28, 2011)

If you have kids, it'll be kid friendly too.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 28, 2011)

7pm onwards.


----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 29, 2011)

For those of us who still have a soft spot for jangly guitars:



Oh, and the lead singer's DDG.


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## TopCat (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 29, 2011)

C/o my mate Plaistow Dave:


----------



## dessiato (Nov 29, 2011)

Pavarotti


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 29, 2011)

TopCat said:


>




...and talking of other SW2/SW9-based musicians, howsabout this little number from the same period?:


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## Bakunin (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm having retro moment and listening to the fast, intricate and subtle twiddlings of Mark Knopfler (who manages to play like this and sing while making it all look utterly effortless):


----------



## zenie (Nov 29, 2011)

Billy Joel - Greatest Hits, all 3 CDs


----------



## past caring (Nov 29, 2011)

Right, now that these two clowns have made it easier for you - who wants to own to some Cliff?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 29, 2011)

past caring said:


> Right, now that these two clowns have made it easier for you - who wants to own to some Cliff?



You mean this guy?:



(Sorry pc, couldn't resist  )


----------



## TopCat (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice to see this is still knocking about on t'internet:


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 29, 2011)

Some kids arguing on the bus


----------



## Badgers (Nov 29, 2011)

Pickman's model said:
			
		

> Some kids arguing on the bus



Me too  

Are you on the 37?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## zenie (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## zenie (Nov 29, 2011)




----------



## past caring (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## imposs1904 (Nov 30, 2011)

Brilliant voice. Brilliant song.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 30, 2011)

An early Warp n Sheffield bleepy mix an rumbling along quite nicely it is to


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Bakunin (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## Lea (Dec 2, 2011)

Je suis venu te dire que je m'en vais - Serge Gainsbourg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--BTGqJmhow


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 2, 2011)

Lea said:


> Je suis venu te dire que je m'en vais - Serge Gainsbourg
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--BTGqJmhow



His daughter smashed up William Defoe's cock.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 2, 2011)

That's rather good. Although after about two minutes one does rather worry that he will carry on for ever without anything new happening.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 2, 2011)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 2, 2011)

Maurice Picarda said:


> That's rather good. Although after about two minutes one does rather worry that he will carry on for ever without anything new happening.



I'm not sure I'm bothered if it did that forever, tbh.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 2, 2011)

This is a good wee tune.


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Dec 3, 2011)

Just come across Junior Kimbrough. Never heard of him before. The most hypnotic blues I think I have ever heard. I'm literally unable to stop listening to him. So very


----------



## Riklet (Dec 3, 2011)

Smashin' tune.


----------



## Diamond (Dec 3, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSOtNukVPCA


----------



## Bakunin (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm going with some military band music at the moment, courtesy of the Royal Marines:


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 3, 2011)




----------



## rekil (Dec 4, 2011)

Loud. As loud as an ebbing hangover can tolerate anyway.


----------



## marty21 (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 4, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 4, 2011)

Just been given the heads-up on this by a mate - never heard this particular number before, but what a version:


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 4, 2011)

Last Thursday's "Late Junction" on Radio 3, with Fiona Talkington, on BBC IPlayer.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## Riklet (Dec 5, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/drumdisaster/drum-disaster-vs-chemical

Some proper hardcore...


----------



## Lea (Dec 5, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> His daughter smashed up William Defoe's cock.


Is that in a film or in real life? Charlotte Gainsbourg I think is married to a French actor called Yvan Attal. She also sang a duet with her dad called Lemon Incest!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 5, 2011)

She also smashed Defoe's giant cock with a stone.
FACT!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Dec 5, 2011)

.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 5, 2011)

Going out to any other Urbans who went to the (excellent) John Waters talk at the South Bank this evening:


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 6, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 7, 2011)

"May contain sleevenotes written by John Peel":


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## madzone (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Part 2 (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 7, 2011)

miles davis round about midnight


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 8, 2011)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 8, 2011)

Loud enough to wake the dead


----------



## jusali (Dec 8, 2011)

Gatecrasher RED


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 9, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 11, 2011)

"Mary, bring me my bacon.......Mary!"


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## juice_terry (Dec 13, 2011)




----------



## juice_terry (Dec 13, 2011)

double post


----------



## juice_terry (Dec 13, 2011)

blairsh said:


>



just downloaded "Goblin" after watching this... brilliant album !!


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 13, 2011)

King Crimson - Cadence and Cascade



A pretty little tune from their second album, "In The Wake Of Poseidon."


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 14, 2011)

"Thais; Meditation" by Massenet, one of my favourite pieces of music ever.

The version I'm listening to has Nicola Benedetti on violin and Julien Quentin on piano (mp3 download from the wiki page). The best version IMO I've heard though was from an old compilation series called 100 Best Tunes.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 14, 2011)

This song never fails to cheer me up;



I wish there were bands like Slade nowadays. I consider myself lucky to have grown up (insofar as I have done?) during the glam rock era, when bands like Slade, the Sweet and T. Rex were in their pomp (I even liked some of Gary Glitter's tunes too like Rock and Roll 1 & 2).  Ah well, times change I suppose.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 14, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2011)

Radio FM Slovakia.
Weirdly far more progressive than any radio in the UK.
http://www.rozhlas.sk/radio-fm/ako-nas-pocuvat-internet#


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 15, 2011)

Sorry, this just isn't happening. Is there any way of setting the options in Firefox so that it doesn't freeze on this page?

Anyway, "Soon" from Yes's 1975 album "Relayer". A lovely track IMO.


----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2011)

Taken me a long time to come round to him. Much better now he sings in a less daft voice.


----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2011)

White hot, or shit hot, not sure which.


----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 15, 2011)

.............


----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2011)

Gunna give this a good listen Stan, one of your top albums right?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 15, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Gunna give this a good listen Stan, one of your top albums right?



Think it is my top. I love this album.


----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2011)

Where is you poncho?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 15, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Where is you poncho?



Barcelona 

I don't like it.

Off to a village on Costa Brava tomorrow for work discussion.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7nt7Gy1v8Q&feature=related


----------



## chazegee (Dec 15, 2011)

Yeah, can't imagine it's any fun in winter. There's a million Spanish crusties in London for a good reason. 
What kind of work?


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 15, 2011)

chazegee said:


> Yeah, can't imagine it's any fun in winter. There's a million Spanish crusties in London for a good reason.
> What kind of work?



This should be PM really???

Mural for a new hotel reception. Hoping bed and meal comes for free above my quote. It's off season 

Enjoy Blackheart Man. It's fucking beautiful.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 16, 2011)

drinking ricard


----------



## chazegee (Dec 16, 2011)

Gunners, interviewed by Kenny Powers.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 16, 2011)

Friday call to prayer! Why can't they do it quietly?


----------



## chazegee (Dec 16, 2011)

lol 
Guest vocal detail.


----------



## chazegee (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 16, 2011)

Clean cut.


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 16, 2011)

ELO: First Movement (Jumping Biz);


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 16, 2011)

Lee Ving very quickly turned into a reactionary Reaganite bore, but this is still kinda fun:


----------



## chazegee (Dec 16, 2011)

Last 5 minutes is brilliant.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Dec 16, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 16, 2011)

Fingerlickin' have got this guy for their xmas bash tomorrow.


----------



## N_igma (Dec 17, 2011)

Dave fucking Clarke


----------



## blairsh (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## chazegee (Dec 17, 2011)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2011)

Long time no hear. It's still good


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uF4My7vwxEQ&feature=related
Whilst I'm on that sort of bent


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Blagsta (Dec 18, 2011)




----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 18, 2011)

Sweet Lullaby - Deep Forest


----------



## Badgers (Dec 19, 2011)

Tim Minchin - White Wine in the Sun


 Jeff Buckley - Hallelujah
Johnny Cash - Hurt
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 19, 2011)

I think Donald Byrd - Dominoes might possibly me my favourite record of all time.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 19, 2011)

50 words for snow - kate's bush.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 19, 2011)

Led Zeppelin - The Rover


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 19, 2011)

Scott Joplin - Ragtime Classics

A bargain 1 quid from a charity shop


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 20, 2011)




----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 21, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 21, 2011)

Always loved Chic's production on this...


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 21, 2011)

A xmas gift from fence records:


----------



## blairsh (Dec 22, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 23, 2011)




----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 24, 2011)

Real awesome 
Masterpiece.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 24, 2011)

just rude..


----------



## Kidda (Dec 24, 2011)

Having a bounce round the house as i prepare for Christmas to this


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## N_igma (Dec 24, 2011)

YEEEOOOOH! Streets of Rage 2 woulda loved this song!


----------



## 100% masahiko (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 25, 2011)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 26, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/specimena/tc-ft-mc-dread-burning


----------



## N_igma (Dec 26, 2011)

K Hole!


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 26, 2011)

So many memories evoked by this tune!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 26, 2011)

Was playing that only the other day Paulie


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> Was playing that only the other day Paulie


oi oi oi or dog tribe dog tribe?


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 26, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> oi oi oi or dog tribe dog tribe?



Dog Tribe.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 26, 2011)

stephj said:


> Dog Tribe.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Mirrors, "Lights And Offerings." My album of the year, and the year in question seems to be 1983.


----------



## RaverDrew (Dec 28, 2011)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## dilute micro (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Dec 30, 2011)

The gentle whirring of my laptop.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 31, 2011)

.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Boppity (Dec 31, 2011)

Time is running out - Muse.


----------



## Biddlybee (Dec 31, 2011)

it was the exit song at our wedding


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 31, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2012)

For a  brave New Year:


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 1, 2012)

Led Zeppelin - Ten Years Gone


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## TheHermit (Jan 1, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/quaddamage/dead-side


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 1, 2012)

Death - Cosmic Sea



RIP Chuck Schuldiner (10 years ago last month). One of life's awkward sods by all account (like Dave Mustaine), but like Mustaine, boy could he play.

The video was put together by his fan club as a tribute to Chuck. If the link breaks up (it did on my machine), you might like to try this one;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QYvbf0bj6CU&feature=related


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 1, 2012)

Curve - Doppelganger


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 1, 2012)

"I sussed you out!"


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 1, 2012)

Just been played by Weatherall on 6Music. Forgot all about this!!


----------



## Addy (Jan 1, 2012)

*FREE DOWNLOAD FOR YA !!! *

*http://soundcloud.com/warehousewax/kieran-m-positive-vibes-free*


----------



## chazegee (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2012)

The Wicked Pickett:Wilson Pickett
1966 album.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2012)

stephj said:


> Just been played by Weatherall on 6Music. Forgot all about this!!




Have to confess I've never heard of anything by this group before steph, but this is ace!  Is there anything else by them you could recommend?

And on the Factory Records tip, you've just reminded me of this great number:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2012)

...and more New York 80's downtown funk thingies, with a bassline that is kinda familiar if you know your Grandmaster Flash (and we all do here, of course  ):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2012)

...a bit more of a rock element to this one, but still has a nice groove to it, for sure:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2012)

This one ain't too shabby either!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 2, 2012)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Have to confess I've never heard of anything by this group before steph, but this is ace! Is there anything else by them you could recommend?



Situationist post-punk - what's not to like!! 

That's the only thing I remember by them, although looking at discogs they've put out a fair amount over the years so some digging will be in order!


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 2, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2012)

Shamelessly "stolen" by me as a YouTube whatsit from Robert Hampson (of Loop, Main etc fame)...sorry, Robert!


----------



## rekil (Jan 2, 2012)

Swedish bloke. Nice tune. Rubbish lyrics.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 3, 2012)

Sepultura - Kaiowas (live)


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 3, 2012)

Really good programme on Radio 4 about the sound under sea ice. Amazing, beautiful sounds.

eta  link
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006sr7c


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Really good programme on Radio 4 about the sound under sea ice. Amazing, beautiful sounds.
> 
> eta link
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006sr7c



Yeah, I caught that. Strange and beautiful.

Just realised Natacha Atlas covered Brel's Ne Me Quitte Pas. I'm not one for Brel covers as a rule, but this one appeals.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 3, 2012)

Nina Simone does a good version of Brel's Ne Me Quitte Pas.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jan 3, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Nina Simone does a good version of Brel's Ne Me Quitte Pas.



Oh yes, I do like that version. Barb Jungr did a good job of it on her Chanson album too.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 3, 2012)

For those who like classical, there's a good youtube channel by someone who calls himself Bubblykings. Here's Debussy's Arabesque No. 1, a nice piece of "chillout" piano music;


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 3, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 4, 2012)

I've been listening to the same (very hard) loop for about 4 hours writing some lyrics for a producer friend.
Has anyone got a Nurofen?


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 4, 2012)

Just found an old pause-button pushed tape of Peel amongst various shit in my parents loft... first track on there?!


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (Jan 6, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/mandidextroustnt/jungle-itch-it-up-mix


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 6, 2012)

And here are the results from listening to that very hard loop for four hours. 
http://soundcloud.com/v-a-p-a/v-a-p-a-your-time-is-gonna-1


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Yata (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## flutterbye (Jan 6, 2012)

Bjorn Torwellen's - Bionic Subwoofers and a bag of wasabi nuts

http://soundcloud.com/b-t/bionic-subwoofers-and-a-bag-of-wasabi-chips


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 7, 2012)

King Crimson - Lizard


----------



## chazegee (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't stop listening to this perfect pop ditty


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 7, 2012)

Love the Timeless version of this.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 7, 2012)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## kittyP (Jan 8, 2012)

Not this video but Angel from Montgomery by The Old Crow Medicine Show.
Feelin' melancholyish


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 8, 2012)

This http://soundcloud.com/tracks/search?q=Loco Dice


----------



## blairsh (Jan 8, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 10, 2012)

Finally got the 5 Years of Hyperdub comp.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 10, 2012)

This! West Indies Funk http://holywarbles.blogspot.com/2012/01/va-west-indies-funk-3-trans-air-2011.html


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## veracity (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 11, 2012)

By way of a tribute to Tony Iommi, just diagnosed with lymphoma, Tony totally rips it up here in Hartford, Connecticut (1980)


----------



## llaarraa (Jan 11, 2012)

This song has been everywhere on the radio here. Probably in the UK too. But I still really really like it. Sounds like the police I think, it's just a gret tune.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8UVNT4wvIGY


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 11, 2012)

Don't know why I love this track, but I do. I think "We Too Are One" was Annie and Dave's best work together;


----------



## flypanam (Jan 11, 2012)

http://yamantakasonictitan.bandcamp.com


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a guilty pleasure, but I really love the new Scissor Sisters Song!


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2012)

the dictators - apparently they were a massive influence on the ramones, so pretty much invented punk.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 11, 2012)

that Dictators pic looks so depressing


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## Casually Red (Jan 11, 2012)

hated this at the time , just having a few drinks and took a notion to listen to it there for some odd reason


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 11, 2012)

Casually Red said:


> hated this at the time , just having a few drinks and took a notion to listen to it there for some odd reason



Guess it takes 30 years sometimes.  Or maybe it's only that everything now is shit in comparison.


----------



## Casually Red (Jan 11, 2012)

these days im even listening to stuff like Gold by Spandau Ballet...Earth Wind and Fire for fucks sake . When i was a teenager id have killed someone over that .


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 11, 2012)

lol me too - I bet we aren't the only ones here either tbh.


----------



## killer b (Jan 11, 2012)

dilute micro said:


> that Dictators pic looks so depressing


are you mental? it's a great pic. he's called handsome dick manitoba ffs.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 11, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 12, 2012)

A recent thread made me think of this, which let me to listening to it.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2012)

8115 said:


>



filmed in Cardiff museum that was


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 13, 2012)

ac/dc


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 14, 2012)

Alex de Grassi


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 14, 2012)

Zion Train


----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Bassism (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nuHBme6Qr0&feature=related


----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 14, 2012)

One that you'll dig Ska - a broken beat/2-step kinda fusion - never saw the light of day as far as I can find out.



(Just found him over on soundcloud too).


----------



## Rainbow Socks (Jan 14, 2012)

Echo & the Bunnymen - It Was a Pleasure


----------



## Termite Man (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2012)

http://www.mixcloud.com/tendril/the-good-old-days-olds-cool/

don't know if this works but here's a dj of the parish slaying some old skool tunes.


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 14, 2012)

Propa dubstep show of old - Kode9 & Loefah on Rinse from Aug 05.

Have uploaded here (160MB).


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 14, 2012)

Ta for that stephj.

This is just bizarre.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 14, 2012)




----------



## Riklet (Jan 15, 2012)

This woke me up earlier..


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 15, 2012)




----------



## Bassism (Jan 15, 2012)

For all the girly massive xx


----------



## Bassism (Jan 16, 2012)

bit of old skool niche

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foU9uodICSU


----------



## Bassism (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## Bassism (Jan 16, 2012)

stephj said:


>



haha steph honourary basswhore. Go girl x


----------



## rollinder (Jan 16, 2012)

just made the mistake of watching this

it's horrific.
some things are much better off kept heavily repressed except for vague memories of something Fast Forward was obsessed with once.


Spoiler: Warning:video includes



Sonia miming horribly, Bruno Brooks & Liz Kershaw, and the full horror of Bungle disco dancing. plus if you react the same as me going "fuck off Andy Peters you cunt" at him hamming it  up and the doing the elbow dance bit of the hand jive ,
who's that?.. 'oh her... what was her name..is that Janice Long/Jamie lee grace?"  was _that Trevor and Simon? oh it is Trevor and Simon. Getting excited at Garry Davis followed by is that really Garry Davies? oh it is.
spotting Simon Mayo. and "who the fuck's that dressed like a cross between one of Starligth Express & a Transformer - he's hot" I'd completely forgoten the entire performance and don't remember it at all but do recognise/remember watching Terry Wogan coming on at the end and calling them pathetic.

Fast Forward mag had a photo feature on the rehearsals and found it inexplicable hilarious that  either Sonia or Liz Kershaw (deliberetly) fluffed the lines and kept changing the Jimmy Dean, Jimmy Dean bit to Jimmy Tarbuck. Why do I remember this, why????  _


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2012)

harmonica-led japanese afro-jazz-funk


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## purenarcotic (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## teqniq (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 19, 2012)

Schubert's String Quartet No. 14


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 19, 2012)

Monsoon


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 19, 2012)

^ One of my faves that


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Lucy Fur (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


>




i love you music, but that track is waaaaaaay to light to be my face song. Need some hard bass drops to be my favorite song lol


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 20, 2012)

(In response to a thread elsewhere about metal vocalists)

Rob Halford and Bruce Dickinson - The One You Love To Hate



Awesome.


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 20, 2012)

By way of contrast, here's a nice song by an IMO gorgeous woman who sadly died too young;


----------



## boing! (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 21, 2012)

taken from here


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 21, 2012)

Beach Boys - Here Comes The Night (12" Disco Remix)


----------



## blairsh (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Casually Red (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 22, 2012)

From the first Mad River LP, which is really rather good, if you like your San Fran psych stuff...


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 22, 2012)

Some more 60s psychedelia - here's the original of Nazareth's "My White Bicycle", by a group called Tomorrow who are probably now best known as Steve Howe's old band although Keith West, their lead singer, went on to have a big solo hit later that year with "Excerpt from a Teenage Opera".

IIRC Twink (who later joined the Pink Fairies, a seminal '70s underground band) was on drums.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 22, 2012)

The original, pre-LP version of Mad River's "Amphetamine Gazelle", with "Orange Fire" (never re-recorded after this single release)


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 22, 2012)

They just don't make 'em like this anymore


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 22, 2012)

Brian Protheroe - Pinball


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## MBV (Jan 22, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 22, 2012)

adrian sherwood absolutely slaying it on 6 music with his 30 year celebration of on-u sound music


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 22, 2012)

From one of the best post-1977 debut albums - not one duff track on this one, peeps...


----------



## dilute micro (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


> Brian Protheroe - Pinball




I was thinking about this the other day.

"I've got fleas in my bedroom
I've got flies in my bathroom
And the cat's just finished off the bread".


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

"...like your psychotic big brother who left home..."


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

(The ad-libs that Smith comes out with on "Totale's Turns" are v funny indeed)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

(The screech/wah/squalling/WTF-esque gtr on this is Thurston Moore, by the way....)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

(Not a cover of the Byrds song, by the way....)


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 25, 2012)

Sublime (South American Getaway from "Butch Cassidy & The Sundance Kid" by Burt Bacherach)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xrc1kYbLZM


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

(The double header that goes "arrrrrghhhhhh!"/"effortless etc etc")


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 25, 2012)

On a similar latin tip, the still sadly missed Kirsty Maccoll in a great remix of "My Affair"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hdLlcomoTms


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

,...and now for some always-appreciated positive vibes from the one and only Jimmy Cliff  :


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

...and more upbeat choonage c/o Can  :


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

(deleted)


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jan 25, 2012)

I am far from alone in wanting this to be the Occupy Anthem (Ry Cooder - No Banker Left Behind)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxaY_mxYflg

And a real rarity: Ry Cooder, Randy Newman and Linda Rondstadt together


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vntx1htKRQA

And how DO you get the Youtube pictures up on this message board? Links alone don't do it.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

Morning all   Time to start today's choonage by taking it to the top with a Northern Soul classic c/o the man himself, Edwin Starr:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2012)

taffboy gwyrdd: OK, here's how to embed links:

1. Go to YouTube, find the video you want, then click on the "Share" box below the video itself. When the video link appears below the share box, highlight and copy it.
2. Come back here, and click on the "Media" icon above the box where e.g. I'm typing right now (it's the film strip icon)
3. An "Embed Media" box will pop up. In this, paste in the video link you copied from YouTube, then click on the "Embed" button.
4. Click on "Post Reply" here, and the video should now appear.

Hope this help you


----------



## rekil (Jan 25, 2012)

France Gall's 1965 eurovision winner. Great drums. Very 'busy.'


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 25, 2012)

Tony Williams - Going Far

For jazz fusion fans (Tony was Miles' Davis's drummer btw, and Stanley Clarke also plays on this one)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2012)

Miley Cyrus does agit prop 


ETA - ah, okay, this isnt the official video... starts to make sense now


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 27, 2012)

the video needs a bit more effort


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## big eejit (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2012)

"His hideous replica!" etc etc etc...


----------



## rekil (Jan 29, 2012)

I think they liked the velvets.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 29, 2012)

Bowie's Station to Station long player.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2012)

Has cleared many a pub when played on pub jukeboxes, apparently...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Jan 30, 2012)

Their best tune from their best album.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2012)

Yes, it's that dreaded genre being invoked here at Melly Towers...Goth! (Or, uh, Goff...)


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2012)

lydia isn't a goth. jesus melly 

she's in the country next month. you should go see her.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> lydia isn't a goth. jesus melly
> 
> she's in the country next month. you should go see her.



Heh heh heh mwhahahaha  

Nah, I know she's no goth, killer b, she's more Alphabet City (NYC) than Alien Sex Fiend.  I saw Lydia with Rowland S Howard in the early 90's, which was a really good gig.  Thanks for the tip on Lydia - will definitely go see 

And speaking of Lydia and Rowland...:


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2012)

her current band 'big sexy noise' are essentially gallon drunk, if that swings it for you.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> her current band 'big sexy noise' are essentially gallon drunk, if that swings it for you.



It does indeed!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2012)

it looks like they're just playing glasgow and preston though. whereabouts are you?

http://www.songkick.com/artists/2485966-big-sexy-noise/calendar


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2012)

killer b said:


> it looks like they're just playing glasgow and preston though. whereabouts are you?
> 
> http://www.songkick.com/artists/2485966-big-sexy-noise/calendar



That there London for me...ah she's playing Islington Academy on the 19th, so that's the one for me


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2012)

all good.


----------



## killer b (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 31, 2012)

Two takes on the Pop Group classic - one straight rendition, the other a "dub" version...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 31, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 1, 2012)

Ananda Shankar... http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Ananda+Shankar/813386

It's cold, dark and the news is shit... but at least there is Ananda Shankar


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Feb 1, 2012)

Sitar Beat! - Indian Style Heavy Funk Vol. 1 -> http://grooveshark.com/#!/album/Sitar+Beat+Indian+Style+Heavy+Funk+Vol+1/7485279

There's some real classics on here - woot!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 2, 2012)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Cm7 (Feb 3, 2012)

She's singing in my head:

http://music.ooisaninstrument.co.uk/album/the-song-the-ship


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## mao (Feb 3, 2012)




----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 4, 2012)

Love this


----------



## zeedoodles (Feb 4, 2012)

Fantastic


----------



## mao (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 4, 2012)

Nana Mouskouri, doing a French version of Bob Dylan's Farewell Angelina.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 4, 2012)

Just discovered this glorious dub techno track from R&S, great hissy pointilism.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## rollinder (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2012)

The sounds of the cosmos :-

http://abelian.org/vlf/

http://67.207.143.181/vlf3.m3u


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Feb 7, 2012)

Great drinking song.


----------



## flutterbye (Feb 7, 2012)

http://watch.electrosound.tv/?11265


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 7, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 7, 2012)

derrick carter and fuck me if he ain't the man 

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/derrick-carter-essential-mix


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 8, 2012)

I'd forgotten just how good this band was.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Feb 9, 2012)

great voice for a youngun


----------



## mao (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 9, 2012)

Fuck it, I fancy some trance


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 9, 2012)

I seem to be going through a soul phase, mostly the downbeat stuff that gets the hairs on the back of your neck standing up:




And a slight departure, but when those trumpets come in, oh boy:


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Feb 10, 2012)

You know, it's hard to think of two tracks that follow on from one another better than my last and dynamicbaddog's.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 10, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Feb 11, 2012)

Bernstein performing Gershwin


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2012)

Classical Indian ragas :-

http://www.last.fm/listen/artist/Traditional+music+from++India/similarartists

I only wish it was summer so I could go and chill out outside somewhere ...


----------



## Belushi (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Feb 13, 2012)

Nothing. On bus, but keep on getting horrifying visions of old thumbs aloft turning up with a bunch of dried flowers wanting to kiss my bottom. ;-(


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 14, 2012)

this one's filthy...


----------



## mao (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## ringo (Feb 14, 2012)

Latest reggae twelve to be causing a rumpus on Ebay, selling for £500 and then magically about to get a repress. Bit of a hype tune I reckon, can't see the justification other than rareness myself.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 14, 2012)

as it's Valentines Day..


----------



## mao (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## flypanam (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 15, 2012)

The sound of at least 50 Aboriginals standing either side of the park outside my house shouting at each other.


----------



## ringo (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## mao (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 15, 2012)

My flatmate's shit hardcore punk music, as heard through the ceiling.

Why are they so angry and what do they have against tunes? And if they're not actually angry all the time, why don't they ever play happy songs? For the look of the thing that's why not. These supposedly give-a-shit rebels are just doing what they have to do keep up their image as give-a-shit rebels. But they are not rebels, they are the polar opposite of rebels. In so blindly following such a set musical format, and one drenched in simulated angst and rage, they are betraying anything they might once have had which resembled artistic integrity. They're just following a formula to make money, and unlike say Motown their formula is a shit formula devoid of wit, soul or anything resembling musicianship. 

Apropos of nothing, I've been awake all night with a fever and am currently in a mood that could turn candyfloss into swarfega. My point still stands though.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 15, 2012)

Indian Classical music again.

Amazingly few stations on the WWW - the tendency is to count old Bollywood stuff as Classical ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 15, 2012)

I can't think of a better  entry into eurovision  by Moldova in the last few years


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 15, 2012)

Ms Lunch here, ably assisted by six-string heroine Pat Place, and w/a certain Thurston Moore plunking the bass....(is Jim Sclavunos the drummer on this one? [e2a: Nope: tis Richard Edson, Sclavunos is the sax-honker on this)


----------



## Roadkill (Feb 15, 2012)

From last week's BBC Radio 2 Folk Awards:



June Tabor's voice + Oysterband =


----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 15, 2012)

Know what I'm listening to? Haysi Fantayzi...Cant't do a video coz I've not properly sussed this pooter yet, only got it a few weeks ago.

But, honest, I bought Haysi Fantayzi, the album from this charity shop with the intention of giving to someone who grew up in that time, but I can't stop listening to it...it's mine now. Oh yes..Bad times behind me.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Roadkill (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2012)

I wish I knew.

Deep Mix Moscow don't do tracklistings  :-

13:13 into this :-

http://www.deepmix.eu/selected/www.deepmix.ru - Max Grabke & Dima Deepmix_Park @Sapovnela Studio.mp3

suuuuper deep....


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 16, 2012)

Dedicated to the memory of civil rights and gay rights activist Bayard Rustin...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## kittyP (Feb 17, 2012)

The Old Crow Medicine Show


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 17, 2012)

MC Nuclear


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## revol68 (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## mao (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## Riklet (Feb 17, 2012)

What a class.


----------



## audiotech (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 17, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 18, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 19, 2012)

In spite of the lyrics, I see this as an upbeat/cheering tune for me....any other takers for this one?


----------



## Belushi (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## clicker (Feb 19, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Feb 19, 2012)

awesome


----------



## rollinder (Feb 20, 2012)

was this 
(refound following suggested videos on youtube - briefly had it as an mp3 roughly a decade ago,
at the time it was so different I couldn't get it. forgot about it 'til now.


just finished hearing this  
spent an intense period trying & failing a complete copy of this via napster/soulseek around the same time, had also forgotten til hearing the above then seeing the link.


----------



## Riklet (Feb 20, 2012)

This is what I need.


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Feb 21, 2012)

The Rosinators – One Kind Favour


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 22, 2012)

This is ridiculous; I don't even know why I'm admitting to it.  I think I put it up on one of the covers threads a while back:


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 22, 2012)

from the Cypress Hill/ Rusko collaboration...


----------



## yardbird (Feb 23, 2012)

Twice in a row :$==)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 23, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Feb 23, 2012)

Levellers


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 24, 2012)

Africa Centre and warehouse funk classic


----------



## mao (Feb 24, 2012)




----------



## kittyP (Feb 25, 2012)

Lacrimosa (sp?) from Mozart's requiem :}
Soon to be followed by Spem In Allium by Thomas Tallis. 

Coz thats how I roll right now


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 25, 2012)

Just played by Alexander Nut on Rinse - love this


----------



## 8115 (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## magneze (Feb 25, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2012)

Burning spear radio


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## N_igma (Feb 26, 2012)

Great wee techno set.Enjoy.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 26, 2012)

BREAKSPOLL AWARD WINNER 2012 BEST TRACK​ 
​


----------



## 8115 (Feb 26, 2012)

Class.  Reminds me of my grandma


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Feb 26, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Feb 26, 2012)

Love French Hip=Hop. Always makes me want to be a gangster in Marseille


----------



## rekil (Feb 26, 2012)

Belushi said:


> Love French Hip=Hop. Always makes me want to be a gangster in Marseille


The pisstakes aren't bad either.


----------



## rekil (Feb 26, 2012)

By a bloke who used to be in the Coral. (!)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 27, 2012)

best version yet!


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 27, 2012)

sort of on the same theme but a  top tune


----------



## Riffioso (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## Casually Red (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 28, 2012)




----------



## gabi (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm unashamedly listening to Moby's last record right now. Get fucked motherfuckers!


----------



## kittyP (Feb 29, 2012)

Heard this lot on the Folk On 2 Awards and even though a little twee I quite like 
http://www.pilgrims-way.net/


----------



## ska invita (Feb 29, 2012)

sounding nice after a midweek strain


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2012)

Really into 80s roots at the moment...


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (Mar 1, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 1, 2012)

Since Davy Jones died this week, here's a cover of one of the Monkees' lesser known (though still great) songs by the American heavy metal band Trouble. Check out the amazing guitar solo at the end;


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 2, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2012)

They just played this on France Inter - the French equivalent of Radio 4 ...


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 3, 2012)

For those of you who may have loved The Sound ( probably the world most forgotten band of the 80s) here is a track from a  demo album from Adrian Borland that was never released.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 3, 2012)

I remember seeing this on Friday night on The Tube and although I bought their first album it just never had the pace and punch of their early live stuff.  This  version of Don't Ask me to Choose on here is just so much better


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm in a bit of a fabric kind of mood.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 3, 2012)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Mar 4, 2012)

Nigel Kennedy giving Vivaldi one. I had to buy it with money as my laptop is full.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2012)

Went off John B not long after Up All Night when he went all electro-clash/retro sounding, but Jazz Session is still my fave.


----------



## Belushi (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Mar 4, 2012)

Probably the best feelgood song I know.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 4, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Bajie (Mar 6, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Ron Merlin (Mar 8, 2012)

The Enid Live with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.

Excerpt from The Mirror of Love:



Excerpt from Fand:


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 8, 2012)




----------



## Part 2 (Mar 8, 2012)

Rumoured to be Manchester's next big thing, air of mystery about who's behind this, my moneys on the fella from Wu Lyf. I've been playing it a lot, very Caribou/4tet


----------



## blairsh (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## mao (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 10, 2012)

w


Ron Merlin said:


> The Enid Live with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Excerpt from The Mirror of Love:
> 
> ...




wasn't there once  a rumour that Enid played for Rock Against Communism?


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 10, 2012)

Tremendously underated singer/writer


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 10, 2012)

Bukem production. Emotional.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Mar 10, 2012)

I've listened to this Soundmurderer mix a few times over the last couple of days: http://www.everydayjunglist.biz/2010/03/soundmurdererwired-for-sound.html


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 10, 2012)

​


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 10, 2012)

Can I apologise in advance for this?  A domino-effect trail of dubious 90s reminiscence (taking in Ace of Base and Scatman John too of course) led me to look this one up. It really is as cringeworthy as I remember it being. In my defence, the thread title says nothing about whether you like the listening-matter in question.


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 10, 2012)

Hopefully displaying a bit more taste now


----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 10, 2012)

Bend those knees!


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 11, 2012)

Get stuck into this


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 12, 2012)

Ron Merlin said:


> The Enid Live with the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra.
> 
> Excerpt from The Mirror of Love:
> 
> ...



The Enid? I had no idea they were still around. The last time I saw them was in a pub in Bedford in 1975.


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 12, 2012)

A rediscovery. I used to have Blah, Blah, Blah on cassette tape and listened to it on my first Walkperson.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## DJ Squelch (Mar 12, 2012)

Noel Gallagher & Amorphous Androgynous (Future Sound Of London) collaboration


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2012)

White Room
by Cream


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 12, 2012)

Aufstieg und Fall der Stadt Mahagonny

Natürlich die Lotte Lenya.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2012)

Magic Carpet Ride by Steppenwolf


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 12, 2012)

Sometimes only Slayer will do;


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 12, 2012)

Blagsta said:


>




I like Metallica's version of this too;


----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm a bit Weilled out now so I'm going for a bit of Roy Ayers.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 13, 2012)

some highlights from that Innovation night I went to at Proud2 last month


----------



## Belushi (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 14, 2012)

A simply superb mix by Claude Young:

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/claude-young-presents-a


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 14, 2012)

"fat lip, at the base of your spine...
I'm gonna put my stink over your stink....
I can't talk now with my mouth full of love..."

Is it just me or are the lyrics to this song a bit rude?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 14, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## gabi (Mar 15, 2012)

this is just lovely


----------



## blairsh (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuck sadness (and taste) in the ass with the biggest dildo you can find


----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 15, 2012)




----------



## Badgers (Mar 16, 2012)

Jeff Mills


----------



## weltweit (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 16, 2012)

Badgers said:


> Jeff Mills


 
Did you see this? Someone found old recordings of sets he did on the radio from 1986-89. Amazing stuff!

http://www.thisisourhouse.org/2012/...he-wizard-wjlb-detroit-radio-tapes-1986-1989/


----------



## audiotech (Mar 16, 2012)

Passion by the bucketful.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 16, 2012)

Sound of the sweet harmony party crew!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 16, 2012)

tune!!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 16, 2012)

Sweet dreams...


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Voley (Mar 17, 2012)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Sweet dreams...



Never heard that before, mate. Very nice.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 17, 2012)

I found this after listening to the 'Grandstand' theme by the genius of Alan 'The Mohawks' Hawkshaw. Proto ambient ditty


----------



## stuff_it (Mar 17, 2012)

http://www.reelrebelsradio.com/talent/bitchin-sessions


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 17, 2012)

I am in 'pop' mood and what better to listen to than the superb Phoenix



the grossly underated Pernice Brothers



and finally ladies and gentlemen Sparks' magnificent opus........


----------



## mao (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 17, 2012)

RIP Saaam


----------



## Belushi (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 18, 2012)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Mar 18, 2012)

new single


----------



## Belushi (Mar 19, 2012)

The awesome Julie Andrews


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Mar 19, 2012)

the sound of my dreams being dissolved in a corked bottle of 99 Chardonnay. 
Just kidding...Creedence.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 19, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 20, 2012)

J S Bach's Goldberg Variations, Part 1

http://www.dailymotion.com/Quarouble#video=xl28f


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## ringo (Mar 20, 2012)

King Tubbys version to Jackie Edwards' Invasion


----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## mao (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## mao (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 22, 2012)

The Ruts - In A Rut


----------



## bi0boy (Mar 22, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Mar 22, 2012)

audiotech said:


>




That took me back a bit.  And led me inexorably to these:


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 23, 2012)

Bowie. Alladdin Sane.



Title inspired by his schizophrenic half-brother, apparently.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 23, 2012)

Frank Sinatra. Wee Small Hours.


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## purenarcotic (Mar 23, 2012)

Bloody marvellous.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## mao (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 23, 2012)

Grateful Dead, American Beauty.



I've never actually listened to the "Dead" before, and while it's pleasant enough, I don't think I'll be coming back.


----------



## MBV (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## bi0boy (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 23, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 24, 2012)

A live version of one of my favourite Led Zep tracks, from 1975;


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## mao (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 24, 2012)

> Tales from the Norfolk and Scottish herring fleets with Ewan McColl's songs. Award-winning documentary from August 1960.


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00ljkzj


----------



## audiotech (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 24, 2012)

A nice song by this up and coming indie band from Iceland;


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2012)

Get in!


----------



## Fedayn (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 26, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/blocwknd/xhin-bloc-2012-warmup-mix


----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2012)

‎1969 US psychedelia and it's blazing.​​


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## mao (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## krink (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Mar 27, 2012)

Something about the onset of summer makes me hunger for dark droney stuff. This + Swans further up the thread just about hits the spot...

E2a: oh, and far be it from me to start a 'phwoar' thread, but *ahem*:


----------



## krink (Mar 27, 2012)

billy-bob - that track is from an album called quarter to twelve, it's pretty special!


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 27, 2012)

krink said:


> billy-bob - that track is from an album called quarter to twelve, it's pretty special!


 
Oh I know it.  This is my personal favourite though:


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2012)

And to scotch a former disagreement. The coloured girls go "do de do de do de do..... doooooo"


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Mar 27, 2012)

Good call Frank. Did you see I posted DFA's remix of Mars Arizona (off the same EP) back up a ways?


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2012)

edit scrap, I already posted that :-(


----------



## weltweit (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 27, 2012)

Not for everyone, but if you liked the heavier side of King Crimson you'll probably like this;


----------



## flypanam (Mar 28, 2012)

Love this guy.



and


----------



## baffled (Mar 28, 2012)

Sitting in the sun listening to this, perfect.


----------



## baffled (Mar 28, 2012)

Touch of Jazzy Jeff & The fresh Prince - Summertime to this one.


----------



## audiotech (Mar 28, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2012)

two for the cockney badboys




^remember this dropping at rocket and a circle of cockney gangsters doing a little one foot skank from when 2.28 kicks in


----------



## kittyP (Mar 29, 2012)

Kanda inadvertently made me do it


----------



## Kanda (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm on an iPad... What is it?


----------



## kittyP (Mar 29, 2012)

Kanda said:


> I'm on an iPad... What is it?


The Smiths - Hand In Glove


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 29, 2012)

Big Maybelle - I've got a feelin'


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2012)

Have to post this now.......


----------



## krink (Mar 29, 2012)

arcade fire - haiti. lovely on a sunny day.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 29, 2012)

Have just turned off all amplified sound equipment in the house and flung open all the windows and back door to hear a tiny little wren with a big voice. He's investigating various possible nest sites in my wren-sized back garden and then singing at top volume.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 29, 2012)

The Birthday Party - Jennifer's Veil


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 29, 2012)

One of those CDs you lend to a friend and never see again - which is what happened to my copy. Totally love this anyway;


----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 29, 2012)

Everything Counts - Depeche Mode


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 30, 2012)

Been listening to alot of old Swedish punk and some King Khan this week.
This is good for a friday.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 30, 2012)

More:


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 30, 2012)

Little bit more.


----------



## jusali (Mar 30, 2012)

Nick Warren's Essential mix 1999-10-03


----------



## bamalama (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## mao (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 30, 2012)

Feeling the Hospital records tonight...


----------



## audiotech (Mar 31, 2012)

New from Killing Joke:


----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2012)

This is well worth checking out - Carl Craigs orchestral project...lots of other tracks from this on youtube


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 31, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 1, 2012)

The kitchen clock ticking quietly. It's lovely sitting in an almost silent house. It's usually bustling with noise and activity. The cat, the dogs and my husband are asleep, Very Tall Lodger & my son are working and don't finish their shift for hours yet. Bliss!


----------



## Mapped (Apr 1, 2012)

Exact oposite to Mrs M 

I'm shaking the walls and waking the neighbours with this http://www.dontthinkmovie.com/


----------



## mao (Apr 1, 2012)

bamalama said:


>


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 1, 2012)

Slowdive were a bit of a flawed band but a few of their tracks do stand up looking back. Great texture here echoes in later bands. How about this one lost on some EP not even on the 2nd album.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 1, 2012)

Probably my favourite Durutti Column track


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 2, 2012)

Kvelertak. Awesome new Norwegian Black Metal.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 2, 2012)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> Kvelertak. Awesome new Norwegian Black Metal.


That is awesome  Metallers have such excellent timing.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Apr 2, 2012)




----------



## Cm7 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gould, and more Gould on Bach


----------



## bamalama (Apr 2, 2012)

mao said:


>




Hey mao, been listening to this but still not sure,think it might be awee bit of a grower,thanks...


----------



## ska invita (Apr 2, 2012)

saving me from monday night blues


----------



## rekil (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 3, 2012)

linda perhacs- hey now who realy cares.

beautiful


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 3, 2012)

mao said:


>



The pair in 2:50 looks rather frightening.


----------



## mao (Apr 3, 2012)

Cm7 said:


> The pair in 2:50 looks rather frightening.


 
Do you mean these fellas?


----------



## Cm7 (Apr 3, 2012)

mao said:


> Do you mean these fellas?


 
Yes!
Maybe not so much the guy on the right.  But the one on the left with the thick jumping eyebrows.


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 3, 2012)

really nice version


----------



## bamalama (Apr 3, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 3, 2012)

>




edit double post sorry


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 3, 2012)

Kool Keith & Hardkiss - Sharks & Mermaids.  Fantastic bassline from 2m47s. Fucking great track.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 4, 2012)

Thomas Feiner - All That Numbs You. Love the album although I find it difficult to listen to it sometimes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 4, 2012)

Tuh-_yoon  _


----------



## butcher (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2012)

too cool


----------



## ska invita (Apr 4, 2012)

too good


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## mao (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 5, 2012)

Mr Sims mixed by Mr Hood.....................bomb.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## mao (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 5, 2012)




----------



## baffled (Apr 5, 2012)

Listening to Goldie - Fabriclive 58 and it finishes with the following 2 classics.


----------



## Cloud (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 6, 2012)

The best Danish/Swahili artist out there... and nostalgic evocations of my Dar es Salaam childhood...


----------



## Belushi (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## rekil (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 6, 2012)

Mike Oldfield - Wonderful Land


----------



## audiotech (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## mao (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Cloud (Apr 6, 2012)

I've been trying to get this sound in the studio recently, slomo one chord house. I must have spent a week just on the filtering. I need a break from the track now cos I'm losing sight of what i originally intended.

It's quite important that I make a decent track right now. A few old friends got together and I have access to a full studio. They are helping me get my wish of turning out just the one decent track  They are going to release it and everything but tbh I couldn't do it on my own, I've got some serious talent helping out.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 6, 2012)

One chord wonder.


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2012)

audiotech said:


> One chord wonder.


strictly one chord


----------



## audiotech (Apr 6, 2012)

kings and queens.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2012)

thats got two chords!


----------



## audiotech (Apr 6, 2012)

ska invita said:


> thats got two chords!


 
Jah! But a bassline to die for.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2012)

audiotech said:


> Jah! But a bassline to die for.


jahvol!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 6, 2012)

89


----------



## killer b (Apr 6, 2012)

millie small. her (debut?) album backed by symarip and what sounds like the black dyke mill band is absolutely brilliant. before this, i'd thought her career started and finished with 'my boy lollipop'.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## imposs1904 (Apr 7, 2012)

Wah! Heat's 'Better Scream':


----------



## rorymac (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Termite Man (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Bassism (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Termite Man (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## madzone (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## madzone (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 7, 2012)

<3


----------



## rorymac (Apr 7, 2012)

XXXX


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 7, 2012)

*cough*


----------



## rorymac (Apr 7, 2012)

X

Lyrics ?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 7, 2012)

Non! 

Maybe he _forgot_?


----------



## rorymac (Apr 7, 2012)

Avec mots


----------



## mao (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## rorymac (Apr 7, 2012)

For sheo (with lyrics + vinegar strokes face on 2:47
) !!



X


----------



## mao (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## maya (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 7, 2012)

Weller goes dub - just played by Peterson on his new show.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 7, 2012)

maya, this combination takes some beating.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 7, 2012)

Had the words to this jammed in my head all day, had to play it.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## baffled (Apr 7, 2012)

From last nights Hospitality live stream.



na na na na


----------



## madzone (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## N_igma (Apr 8, 2012)

All you Londoners out there listen!


----------



## bamalama (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## madzone (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 8, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 9, 2012)

THIS is old skool


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 9, 2012)

A heavy prog piece from 1974, definitely in the "love it lor hate it" category;



It's the only piece of music I've ever played through my computer which took one of the speakers clean off the table and onto the floor. It still works though (luckily)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 9, 2012)

new(ish) Harry Shotta vid


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 9, 2012)

I loved this at university and still do. The world seems just that bit better a place by the time it's stopped playing;



It amazes me that a band can produce two pieces of music as different as this one and the one I posted above, and on the same album too.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## Rogue_Leader (Apr 9, 2012)

You is all well urban an' dat innit.


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 10, 2012)

Might have to order this one


----------



## zeedoodles (Apr 10, 2012)

The other side.


----------



## bamalama (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 10, 2012)

zeedoodles said:


> Might have to order this one



yeah nice - heard that on Rolf Mulder's show last week:

http://www.thepublicstand.com/shows/rolf-mulder-the-public-stand-20120405-guestmix-by-tachini


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 10, 2012)

steph   xxxxxxx


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Apr 10, 2012)

50 minutes of trombone-driven party music: http://soundcloud.com/fedkatheirritant/fedka-shambala-2010


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 10, 2012)

dbd


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 11, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Apr 11, 2012)

There's music featured in this:


----------



## Superdupastupor (Apr 12, 2012)

most mournful banjo of all time?


----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## mao (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Numbers (Apr 12, 2012)

The last 2 tracks I listened to.


----------



## audiotech (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## Divisive Cotton (Apr 12, 2012)

i've been listening to wellers new album all afternoon

and very good it is too


----------



## mao (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## Lea (Apr 13, 2012)

Cantonese Opera.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2012)

Ride it, ride it, like a donkey...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 13, 2012)

Internatty style runnin' wild...


----------



## quimcunx (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## Mephitic (Apr 14, 2012)

Outcast - hey ya


----------



## yield (Apr 14, 2012)

Do the Dance! Ends at four minutes.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 14, 2012)

greasy fuckers...


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 15, 2012)

*Jóhann Jóhannsson // Fordlândia*


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## qwertyjjj (Apr 15, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


>



seriously?!


----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 15, 2012)

DeLaSoul ''First Served''


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 15, 2012)

New from Mark Stewark & Lee Perry


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 15, 2012)

qwertyjjj said:


> seriously?!


 
It's a classic


----------



## bamalama (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 16, 2012)

The people who make dubstep should all listen to this and then kill themselves.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Apr 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## pardon (Apr 17, 2012)

German Techno 
http://soundcloud.com/jensmueller/jens-mueller-ambulance-club-3?utm_campaign=share&utm_content=http://soundcloud.com/jensmueller/jens-mueller-ambulance-club-3&utm_medium=facebook&utm_source=soundcloud#_=_


----------



## blairsh (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 17, 2012)

crackin dancing in the background


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## pardon (Apr 19, 2012)

Dark Techno, Amazing Video


----------



## pardon (Apr 19, 2012)

What the fuck are they saying?


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## mao (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## Part 2 (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 19, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Apr 20, 2012)

Andy Smith ''Trojan Document''


----------



## mao (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## gabi (Apr 20, 2012)

that gotye song, reimagined


----------



## mao (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Apr 20, 2012)

pardon said:


> What the fuck are they saying?


 
Who knows? Who cares? This is clearer and a beast:


----------



## Belushi (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 20, 2012)

Oi Oi


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 20, 2012)

Bend those fucking knees!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 20, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Apr 21, 2012)

Now stand for Anthem!


----------



## Belushi (Apr 21, 2012)

The incomparable Streisand


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## mao (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Apr 21, 2012)

For about the fourth time today...


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 21, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 22, 2012)

DJ steph


----------



## sheothebudworths (Apr 22, 2012)

I reckon you should have your own thread, tbf


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 22, 2012)

Listening this morning to some old tapes of Centreforce 88.3.


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Apr 22, 2012)

Right now, Im too lazy to switch off Radio 4. When I get back, I look forward to some Old Steven Gerrard mix tapes from his club days. His old stuff is mostly indie / bigbeat crossover stuff from '95. Only mix cd of his Ive got is this;-

http://www.discogs.com/Steve-Gerrard-Ericsson-Muzik-Awards-2000/release/69450


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## heinous seamus (Apr 22, 2012)

RM Hubbert. Fook me can that boy play guitar!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2012)

!


----------



## weltweit (Apr 24, 2012)

ska, esp I love the little drummer


----------



## weltweit (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## RaverDrew (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2012)

weltweit said:


> ska, esp I love the little drummer


definitely...a touch of velvet undergrounds maureen tucker to her (minus joining the tea party in her senior years...I hope)


----------



## bamalama (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 24, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 24, 2012)

Not sure I haven't posted this here before, but it definitely bears repeating;


----------



## peterkro (Apr 24, 2012)

Oliver Moldan vs Dee-lite Groove is in the heart,if you don't dance to this ,I'm sorry to tell you your dead.


----------



## weltweit (Apr 25, 2012)

peterkro said:


> Oliver Moldan vs Dee-lite Groove is in the heart,if you don't dance to this ,I'm sorry to tell you your dead.


----------



## peterkro (Apr 25, 2012)

I spent a night getting out of it with those two eejits when I worked at the fridge don't ask me what happened because I don't remember but the Oliver Moldan re-mix is greeeeat,


----------



## bamalama (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Termite Man (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## marty21 (Apr 26, 2012)

All the Tears - The Long Insiders


----------



## blairsh (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## Fedayn (Apr 26, 2012)

The39thStep said:


>




Outstanding


----------



## blairsh (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 26, 2012)

That synth still gets me everytime...


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2012)

Fedayn said:


> Outstanding


 
Its a classic isn't it?


----------



## purenarcotic (Apr 27, 2012)

Happy Friday folks!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 27, 2012)

Can't get enuff of this today
http://soundcloud.com/yellowfinger/prato-blastique-feat-3


----------



## killer b (Apr 27, 2012)

recording of a wicked gig i went to on monday. you can't see shit, but the sound is great.


----------



## Meltingpot (Apr 28, 2012)

One of the few rock tracks I khow of to feature a harpsichord (this has a harpsichord intro);


----------



## TheHermit (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 28, 2012)

Robert Fripp and Theo Travis


----------



## Part 2 (Apr 28, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 29, 2012)

oldskool party crew


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 29, 2012)

oldskool stomp


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## mao (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 29, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (May 1, 2012)




----------



## mao (May 1, 2012)




----------



## baffled (May 1, 2012)




----------



## baffled (May 1, 2012)




----------



## baffled (May 1, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (May 1, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 2, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (May 2, 2012)

baffled said:


>


----------



## bamalama (May 2, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (May 2, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (May 2, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (May 2, 2012)

Been in my head all fucking day.


----------



## Belushi (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Part 2 (May 2, 2012)




----------



## Part 2 (May 2, 2012)

Now this....17 years old...... skillz


----------



## chazegee (May 3, 2012)

A documentary about the ramshackle blues label, Fat Possum.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 3, 2012)

Had a brilliant night with the girl last night in the relatively new St.Pauli bar in town. 4 hours of a punk soundtrack, Astra on tap and you can smoke in there.


----------



## seeformiles (May 3, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (May 3, 2012)




----------



## mao (May 3, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (May 3, 2012)

And


----------



## mao (May 3, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (May 3, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 4, 2012)

Harry Shotta  live freestyle.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00s1p9d


----------



## purenarcotic (May 4, 2012)




----------



## imposs1904 (May 5, 2012)




----------



## zeedoodles (May 5, 2012)

Mr Beltram..

http://soundcloud.com/r_co/joey-beltram-minimalstation-18


----------



## stethoscope (May 5, 2012)




----------



## souljacker (May 5, 2012)

Alice Gun - Not made for this world

http://mobbsmusic.com/alicegun/music/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 5, 2012)

Violent anarchism for communism!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 5, 2012)

bend those knees..


----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2012)

Jus' dropped by Caspa on Rinse, all-time fave bizniz!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2012)

Hold tight!


----------



## Firky (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Firky (May 6, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (May 6, 2012)

The amazing Neil Brand giving a film music lesson on Radio 4. The man is brilliant.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (May 7, 2012)

For everyone with a caned walk home...


----------



## Meltingpot (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (May 7, 2012)

for the French people


----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2012)




----------



## bi0boy (May 7, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 7, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 8, 2012)




----------



## mao (May 8, 2012)




----------



## obanite (May 8, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 8, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/yellowfinger/prato-people-just-seem-to-know


----------



## weltweit (May 9, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 9, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 10, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 10, 2012)




----------



## mao (May 10, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (May 10, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (May 10, 2012)




----------



## southside (May 10, 2012)

Cheesy Dinosaurs, but sort of good in a there's a smile on my face kind of way. Guilty pleasure 





What a great voice.



*Smirk*


----------



## billy_bob (May 10, 2012)

southside: Compared to their earlier stuff, which is fairly standard hard rock, the Painkiller album is the real Cheese Metal motherlode:





And hilariously camp too.  Incidentally, Halford's supposedly got a near-six-octave range.  Could've been a respectable opera singer....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2012)




----------



## southside (May 10, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> southside: Compared to their earlier stuff, which is fairly standard hard rock, the Painkiller album is the real Cheese Metal motherlode:


 
It is indeed, I can't stand that noise but there is some great guitar work from Tipton and KK Downing on it, amazing how they developed their skill later on because although musicians do transcend the decades they usually stay within their field if you know what I mean.


----------



## billy_bob (May 10, 2012)

* please ignore, embedding of Mighty Wah! failed


----------



## chazegee (May 10, 2012)




----------



## kittyP (May 10, 2012)

Well the whole episode


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 11, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Reno (May 11, 2012)

Kill for Love, the new album by Chromatics. First time in a while that I have an album on constant loop.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2012)

You know who you are


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2012)

Bass Attack! Dive for cover!


----------



## Roadkill (May 11, 2012)

A tremendous song, and I love Paddy Reilly's voice. Sad to think two of the guys in this line-up are dead.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2012)

true true original inter natty oldskool running wild


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 11, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (May 11, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 12, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (May 12, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (May 12, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2012)

The sound of North Hulme late 1980s


----------



## Meltingpot (May 13, 2012)




----------



## southside (May 13, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (May 14, 2012)




----------



## mao (May 15, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 15, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (May 15, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 15, 2012)




----------



## mao (May 15, 2012)




----------



## poului (May 15, 2012)

the playout... my god.


----------



## friedaweed (May 15, 2012)




----------



## ohmyliver (May 15, 2012)

the mighty Ceephax Acid Crew


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 15, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (May 15, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (May 15, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (May 15, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (May 15, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (May 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 16, 2012)




----------



## Sirena (May 16, 2012)

Techno before techno existed....


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 16, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (May 17, 2012)




----------



## purenarcotic (May 17, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (May 17, 2012)

http://www.illfm.net/illapp/browse/player.html?playlist=/illapp/browse/item/1341.xspf


----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 17, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (May 17, 2012)

Nothing to do with Donna Summer this one, but RIP all the same.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 17, 2012)




----------



## quimcunx (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 17, 2012)

Dubstep can stick its attempts at 'drops' tbh.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2012)




----------



## a_chap (May 17, 2012)

I feel love. Unsurprisingly re-living my teenage years.


----------



## bi0boy (May 17, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (May 17, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 18, 2012)




----------



## rorymac (May 18, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (May 18, 2012)

Do you need a hanky, rors?


----------



## rorymac (May 18, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (May 18, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (May 18, 2012)

Angus young on fucking fire.


----------



## chazegee (May 18, 2012)

Riverdance is pretty much an unintentional ministry of funny walks.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 18, 2012)

Thank fuck it's Friday!  

Ramirez!!!!!!!


----------



## zeedoodles (May 19, 2012)

Bring on the Acid - the kick in this is lovely.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 19, 2012)

Bend those knees!


----------



## Fedayn (May 20, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 20, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 20, 2012)




----------



## southside (May 20, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (May 20, 2012)

Awww.


----------



## Belushi (May 20, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 21, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 21, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 21, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (May 21, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (May 22, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 22, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (May 22, 2012)

Odd thing...

When I watch a youtube clip in this thread, the video lags the audio by a moment or two.
But when I watch a youtube clip in a free window, there is no delay.

Does anyone else experience this?


----------



## dilute micro (May 22, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (May 22, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (May 22, 2012)

In respect of the Hair styles in threads thread...or the good days when all we had to worry about was nuclear war.


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 23, 2012)

Listening to 'Bloom' by Beach House on a loop. I love this band.


----------



## flypanam (May 23, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (May 23, 2012)

dilute micro said:


>




Not quite the same thing but you might like this dm:


----------



## bi0boy (May 23, 2012)




----------



## Zabo (May 23, 2012)

Below. Pure pop but a real catchy tune. Love the Celtic influences.


----------



## audiotech (May 23, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (May 23, 2012)

billy_bob said:


> Not quite the same thing but you might like this dm:


 
Yeah that's pretty good.  Been listening to a lot of that type stuff lately.


----------



## dilute micro (May 24, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (May 24, 2012)

Summer's here


----------



## bamalama (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 24, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (May 25, 2012)

Graham Parker & The Rumour from _Heat Treatment_.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 25, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 25, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 25, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (May 26, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (May 27, 2012)




----------



## Pingu (May 27, 2012)

plus some dylan


----------



## audiotech (May 27, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (May 29, 2012)

Oh dear. I'm in love now.


----------



## zeedoodles (May 29, 2012)

Would have loved a copy of this but like a lot of new vinyl it was limited sold out in seconds and now people want stupid money for it.


----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2012)




----------



## bi0boy (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (May 29, 2012)

Loving this on Deep Medi...


----------



## The39thStep (May 29, 2012)

Still love this , and I am feeling sorry for myself


----------



## purenarcotic (May 30, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (May 30, 2012)




----------



## pppPenguin (May 30, 2012)




----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2012)

I love dance remixes of 80s songs and have just been looking for a decent one of this, but the two I found are both shite. 

Someone do an electro remix or something?


----------



## bi0boy (May 30, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (May 31, 2012)

great video


----------



## dilute micro (May 31, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Jun 1, 2012)

who killed your uncle boy?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 1, 2012)

This remix of a mates band. http://soundcloud.com/mikaelsimpson/spinkelson


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## N_igma (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## geminisnake (Jun 3, 2012)

probably to be followed with something from Sheik Yerbouti


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 3, 2012)

Never thought I'd see a hard rock female lead that could really throw down.


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 3, 2012)

Really impressed with this band.  I heard them for the first time this morning.


----------



## Voley (Jun 4, 2012)

For reasons that I don't fully understand I am listening to "Love Will Tear Us Apart" by Yat Kha 



> *A Joy Division number, as covered by Outer Mongolia's Tuvan punk-rock throat singing star, Albert Kuvezin, and his band, Yat-Kha. From the album Re-Covers.*


Punk throat-singing covers are a much under-valued genre imo.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## bamalama (Jun 4, 2012)

Forgot how much i liked this


----------



## bamalama (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2012)

As sweet as a nut


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## yardbird (Jun 6, 2012)

Definitely not my taste, but had to play it 'cos of the title.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 7, 2012)

I know it's a bit cheesy, but I do love this song:



And, in a similarly faintly cheesy folksy kind of way:







The first few verses are deeply eerie.  Love Maddy Prior's voice.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Jun 7, 2012)

Julian Vincent Trance Podcast's


----------



## flypanam (Jun 8, 2012)

http://www.bandeapart.fm/#/page/concerts-nuit-blanche-2012-fucked-up


----------



## N_igma (Jun 9, 2012)

Great piece from a great film


----------



## mao (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 10, 2012)

Brilliant band from San Antonio, Texas. Hoping to catch them at the Bowery Ballroom next month:


----------



## mao (Jun 11, 2012)

http://www.fipradio.fr/player


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## bi0boy (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## bluejeanjunky (Jun 12, 2012)

"Patience" by Damien Marley and Nas

I love this one especially their music video ------ so visually entertaining!





____________
This is my music blog!
www.scarysquids.com


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## bi0boy (Jun 14, 2012)

filthy tune


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jun 14, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mao (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## mao (Jun 15, 2012)




----------



## MBV (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 16, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2012)

One of my top five bands of all time


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 17, 2012)

WU WYF. Just discvovered these.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 17, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## seeformiles (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2012)

yes he really is saying what you think he's saying  

if anyone's wondering where the sampling comes from it's from old man tyree's epic rant about that pork rind lovin', in the film "period piece" which i haven't seen, but am hoping to track down a copy


----------



## Garek (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 18, 2012)

Cheer up music


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jun 19, 2012)

What a random track


----------



## lighterthief (Jun 19, 2012)

chazegee said:


>


That's a lovely song, and I hadn't heard of John Prine before - /tips hat


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## Superdupastupor (Jun 20, 2012)

OMG


----------



## dweller (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Part 2 (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2012)

BBC 4 now. Gustavo Dudamel in Scotland 
http://makeabignoise.org.uk/


----------



## Part 2 (Jun 21, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> BBC 4 now. Gustavo Dudamel in Scotland
> http://makeabignoise.org.uk/


 
I heard the report on radio4 this morning about that. It sounds like a great project, the tune was recognisable but it was a massive racket at the same time.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 21, 2012)

A racket with brio and Irn Bru! It's the Simon Bolivar doing Eroica now.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jun 21, 2012)

Some East German news theme I stuck on the last Urburn:


Damn fine stuff


----------



## winterinmoscow (Jun 21, 2012)

The El Sistema concert on BBC 4  - Beethoven, and very good it is too


----------



## blairsh (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 21, 2012)

2.25 tune


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 21, 2012)




----------



## marty21 (Jun 21, 2012)

Peru You - Heartships and Shipwrecks - just found it on my ipod touch - have no memory of downloading it -  Norwegian  stuff - can't find much information about them on-line either quite liking it tbf - sort of indie/jangly/folkie


----------



## blairsh (Jun 22, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Belushi (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 23, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 24, 2012)

I need help today...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 24, 2012)




----------



## Bakunin (Jun 24, 2012)

Listening to this and thinking about my better half at the moment. Seems very appropriate to me.



Love you, babe, always will.


----------



## chazegee (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 25, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2012)

Pink Floyd PULSE Concert.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 26, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 26, 2012)

<3


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 27, 2012)




----------



## zeedoodles (Jun 28, 2012)

Just over an hour of Skudge - live PA @ Berghain june 16th 2012

http://soundcloud.com/skudge-1/s


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Garek (Jun 28, 2012)

A 42 year old classic.


----------



## Bakunin (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm easily amused:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 29, 2012)

natty roller - oh my God


----------



## killer b (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Jun 29, 2012)

LTJ Bukem

182 sets


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 29, 2012)

as.sweet.as.a.fucking.nut


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 29, 2012)

fuck yeah


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 29, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## N_igma (Jun 30, 2012)

Minimalist magic. Longest song I've ever listened to.


----------



## kittyP (Jun 30, 2012)

I was introduced to this band by Biddlybee recently and I really fucking like them


----------



## chazegee (Jun 30, 2012)




----------



## Roadkill (Jul 1, 2012)

I've been listening to quite a bit of country/bluegrass kind of stuff lately, and came across this really rather lovely performance of 'The Green Rolling Hills of West Virginia,' by Kathy Mattea, Tim O'Brien and some bloke with a big moustache, from a couple of years ago:


----------



## chazegee (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 1, 2012)

Roadkill said:


> I've been listening to quite a bit of country/bluegrass kind of stuff lately, and came across this really rather lovely performance of 'The Green Rolling Hills of West Virginia,' by Kathy Mattea, Tim O'Brien and some bloke with a big moustache, from a couple of years ago:




She sounds like Anne Murray.


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 1, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2012)

Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon (1973) [Full Album]
from Youtube

Love it ....


----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 2, 2012)

Dave Edmunds and Jools Holland - I Knew The Bride When She Used to Rock and Roll


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## RubyBlue (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm listning to this because it reminds me of an ex friend who had it all going for her but her mind let it all go:

Feeling so strange I'm seeing you clearly now
Your beauty's deadlier everyday
All these people am I the only one
Who found you out
Is no one willing to say, willing to say, willing to say

Why don't you slow down
Turn your head round
Been treading on hearts
That are giving in with a little
Grace - you're getting away with it
Words - but nothing to say with it
You smile and take what you need in any way that you please

Isn't it a shame
You've nothing to show from these
Lies - I told you you'd pay for it
Lonely are the days of your life

You spoke in rhymes and rhythms 
The sweetest sounds
They drew me in like a moth to a flame
Oh, all these people you hurt along the way
Will haunt you now

‘Cos things are going to change, going to change, going to change

Why don't you slow down
Turn your head around
Been treading on hearts
That are giving in with a little
Grace - you're getting away with it
Words - but nothing to say with it
You smile and take what you need in any way that you please
Isn't it a shame
You've nothing to show from these
Lies - I told you you'd pay for it
Lonely are the days of your life

You're beginning to lose
Things are fading in front of your eyes
You've a long way to fall
Before you even realise
That this loneliness hurts
Lonely will be the days of your life
Oh

Grace - you're getting away with it
Words and nothing to say with it
You blame but you're not ashamed of it
Hurt - you don't feel the pain of it
Lie - straight in the face of it
Your mind - you should be afraid of it
Your grace - you're getting away with it
Nothing to get in my way
With a little grace - you're getting away with it
Words and nothing to say with it
Lonely are the days of your life
Lonely are the days
You lie - straight in the face of it
Your mind, your mind - you should be afraid
You're heading for trouble.


----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2012)

Ringo - Cry Tough 20120516 uk Dub show


----------



## hipipol (Jul 3, 2012)

Henry Purcell - Dido and Aenius
Jeesye Norman - When I am Laid In Earth
What we all feel but could not deliver with such grace and emotion


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 5, 2012)

I love Iggy Pop, I love Best Coast, and I love True Blood! 

http://blogs.kcrw.com/musicnews/201...o-duet-on-lets-boot-and-rally-for-true-blood/


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm total Krautrock mode right now.


----------



## barabrith (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Jul 6, 2012)

I heard this in the Sub Club in 1990, took me till 2005 to track it down. Love it


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Jul 7, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 8, 2012)

Roger Hodgson (Supertramp) - Dreamer 2004


----------



## weltweit (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 9, 2012)

Amazingly, pretty good.


----------



## teahead (Jul 9, 2012)

Dj






 eepSystems http://thedownlowradio.com/deep-systems-downlow-sessions-4/#more-6788

1. Ricardo Miranda- Bomba Is Black
2. USG- Nightplaces Walk The Earth
3. Trinidadian Deep- Oruns
4. Victor Casmir- Trackin Funk
5. Ron Trent- Meltdown
6. Ron Trent- Kids At Play
7. Loosefingers- Transmission X
8. Noble Jaxx- Gruv Fusion
9. Djinji Brown- Deep Rooted
10. Kai Alce- Simply 93
11. Ikenga Project- Bullshit
12. Jovonn- Love Begins
13. Robert Owens- Sacrifice
14. Modaji- Journey Through Utopia
15. James Mason- Night Gruv


----------



## teahead (Jul 9, 2012)

*Deadly Groove - Building Block Series 023 September 2008*

Tracklisting:

1. A Guy Called Gerald - Voodoo Ray
2. Coming Down Band - Slow Mo Acid
3. Maurice - This is Acid
4. Phuture - Jiggerwatts
5. Lidell Townsell - Ill Make You Dance
6. Pierre - Box Energy
7. Phuture - Acid Trax
8. Jack Frost and the Circle Jerks - Two the Max
9. The Love Story - Ecstasy
10. Six Brown Brothers - Battery Acid
11. Chip E - Time To Jack
12. Mr Fingers - Amnesia
13. LUPO - Hell or Heaven
14. Raze - Break For Love (Spanish Mix)
15. Simon Harris - Another Monster Jam
16. KC Flightt - Planet E
17. DJ Chuck Chillout and Kool Chip - Rhythm is the Master
18. Sueno Latino featuring Carolina Damas - Sueno Latino (Cutmaster G Mix)
19. Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Relax (Ollie J. Mix)
20. Frankie Goes to Hollywood - Two Tribes (Fluke Magimix)
21. Kevin Saunderson - E-Dancer-The Human Bond mixed into Jack Master - Bang The Box
22. Jack Master - Bang The Box mixed back into Kevin Saunderson - E-Dancer-The Human Bond
23. DJ Hell - My Definition of House


----------



## RossL (Jul 9, 2012)

Frank Wright Quartet - Blues for Albert Ayler (ESP 4068)


----------



## teahead (Jul 9, 2012)

Just on of those afternoons....


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## teahead (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 9, 2012)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2012)

I just weirded myself out with too much KTL so now I'm listening to Jimmy Cliff.


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Jasonm2 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 12, 2012)

Today I'm working my way through Beethoven's symphonies. Starting with No 9 and going backwards.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 12, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Bakunin (Jul 13, 2012)

Toggle really, really, loves this one. She's dancing about the place even as we speak...


----------



## toggle (Jul 13, 2012)

Bakunin said:


> Toggle really, really, loves this one. She's dancing about the place even as we speak...





speacghless again.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 13, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 13, 2012)

The Proms on BBC2. I have only just turned it on and I can't make much sense of it. A man in a grey suit with a grey shirt and tie is singing in a very portentous way.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 13, 2012)

<rat tail posse>


----------



## kittyP (Jul 13, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01kkzct

This is surprisingly good right now


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 14, 2012)

Listening to the Plastics again. They understood how to ROCK. They understood riffs and NOISEEENESS. It beats me why this sort of thing isn't done more often.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## zenie (Jul 14, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## nogojones (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Boppity (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 15, 2012)

Wrong thread.

In the meantime listen to this!


----------



## spliff (Jul 15, 2012)

Boppity, Just for you


----------



## blairsh (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 15, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 16, 2012)

Some guys shouting at each other in the street. Presumably they are making their way home from having a drink.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 16, 2012)

http://deutscheprog.blogspot.co.uk/2009/03/nidawo71.html


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2012)

*Khusugtun - Mongolian music in London - BBC Proms 2011 Human Planet *


----------



## Knotted (Jul 17, 2012)

Today I am only interested in Embryo


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 17, 2012)

Snakes & Blaggers by Nuclear






http://nuclear1.bandcamp.com/album/snakes-blaggers


----------



## chazegee (Jul 18, 2012)

Mhhh, not sure which part of me is more moved.


----------



## chazegee (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2012)

*Delius: "A Song of Summer" *


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2012)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 18, 2012)

youtube version is slightly detuned, but this:



and this


----------



## juice_terry (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2012)

Augustus Pablo ...


----------



## tombowler (Jul 19, 2012)

a thirteen min rendition of ween lmlyp



based on my current condition this should probably be in the df


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 19, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/p00v5jzp


----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 20, 2012)

Friday.


----------



## bi0boy (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jul 21, 2012)

From the days just before punk. I absolutely love this band;



I believe the lead singer is now the mother of somebody famous, a science reporter or something.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Jul 21, 2012)

Blagsta said:


>



you should come and see them in manchester in october.


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 21, 2012)

that might be an idea...


----------



## chazegee (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## chazegee (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2012)

happy hardcore. check this guy out, he got skills.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 24, 2012)

bi0boy said:


>



Confession time: I went to the same school as America.


----------



## audiotech (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 25, 2012)

Deeep deepp duuub ....


----------



## audiotech (Jul 25, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jul 25, 2012)

*air guitar*


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 26, 2012)

ambient:


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2012)

Like this


----------



## mrs quoad (Jul 26, 2012)

http://www.mixcloud.com/dobbinwondermule/badly-mixed-hard-house-favourites-from-the-old-days/

A very acceptable set of late 90s / early noughties hard house. IMO.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 26, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2012)

"One good thing about music, when it hits you feel no pain"



First reggae album I ever bought.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2012)




----------



## soonplus (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 29, 2012)

cos there woz thunder


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 30, 2012)

hybrid theory


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 30, 2012)

boomtown beats


----------



## Knotted (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 30, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Jul 31, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

My son composing some (unusually mellow) tunes and my husband jamming along with his Strat and loop station.


----------



## zenie (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 1, 2012)




----------



## Yata (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## mao (Aug 2, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 2, 2012)

4'33" before the next plane goes over


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2012)

Gawd I miss dancing


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Aug 3, 2012)

Guitar Slim : I Got Sumpin' For You


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 4, 2012)

Superb obscurity from The Cure, some of their best work is on the b-sides or unreleased. This ones all the better for being a cranky live recording and a bit improvised.


----------



## Knotted (Aug 4, 2012)

I listen to the same thing over and over. I have very narrow tastes. I'm listening to Japansy again.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2012)

Sublime track from a sublime album :-


----------



## N_igma (Aug 4, 2012)

Man's a genius


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 6, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.weareie.com/audio/blogariddims/blogariddims15.mp3

Blogariddims 15/Beyond the Valley of the Smurfs

Episode 15 comes from DJ FLACK - an hour long blending of dub, hip-hop, rock, dancehall, dubstep, southern bounce, punk, baltimore breaks, bhangra, jungle etc...


----------



## Knotted (Aug 7, 2012)




----------



## mao (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 8, 2012)

Came across these on a tape from decades back.Had forgotten all about Asylum Party.
What ever happened to Coldwave?


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 8, 2012)

Biddlybee said:


>




Good song  My username comes from an earlier hit of theirs.

Somewhere on the net there's a version of that song by Elton John and Claire Torry (the woman who later became famous for her vocals on "The Great Gig In The Sky"). I like it at least as much as that one.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 9, 2012)

hastag: gritineye


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Garek (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 10, 2012)

bish bash bosh


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 10, 2012)

Internatty wobbly oldskool ravers where art thou


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 10, 2012)




----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 11, 2012)




----------



## catinthehat (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 13, 2012)

Mainly just for the 1st verse


----------



## Knotted (Aug 13, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Aug 14, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 14, 2012)

Just watching some Lol Coxhill youtubery. He was brilliant.


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Aug 15, 2012)

Almost 30 years ago ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2012)

I am listening to someone washing up


----------



## Favelado (Aug 15, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> I am listening to someone washing up


 
The home-help? Your posts suggest you're the oldest here. Nappy change next up?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 15, 2012)

New Grizzly Bear track is fucking great...


----------



## invisibleplanet (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## danski (Aug 15, 2012)

not new but heard for the first time yesterday...
amazing.


----------



## Meltingpot (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## flypanam (Aug 17, 2012)

Still one of best things I've heard


----------



## blairsh (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 17, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 18, 2012)

Possibly my favourite drummer Hasse Bruniusson is just great here. Stunning and minimal.

http://nicoviewer.net/sm9320272


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2012)

flypanam said:


> Still one of best things I've heard



yeah. head & shoulders above pretty much everything in the world.


----------



## killer b (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 18, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Aug 19, 2012)

this has the greatest lyrics of any soul number ever.

which for some reason haven't been transcribed by one of those lyrics sites.


----------



## Favelado (Aug 19, 2012)

This is a brilliant tune and what a place for a gig.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 19, 2012)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## Mizztique (Aug 20, 2012)




----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2012)

Mizztique said:


> --


You're listening to your own song? The one you "leaked"?


----------



## kittyP (Aug 22, 2012)

Poison - Alice Cooper

I dunno it just came on. Honest officer.


----------



## Knotted (Aug 22, 2012)

More Hasse Bruniusson


----------



## flypanam (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## mao (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 23, 2012)




----------



## gabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Er, just heard Muse's new single (not the shit olympics one). It's actually pretty fucking good. Bit of a change in direction. Lovely video too.


----------



## rekil (Aug 24, 2012)

13 year old with amazing voice.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 24, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 27, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 27, 2012)

dynamicbaddog said:


>




the album version is better


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Aug 28, 2012)

My freind played me her mates album the other day on pay what you want, and I have to say I've been playing it a lot lately. He's a 21 year old lad studying engineering or something?

http://niion.bandcamp.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2012)

Sumptuous melodic house :-


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## mauvais (Aug 29, 2012)

Chilly Gonzales - Solo Piano II.

http://soundcloud.com/arts-crafts/sets/chilly-gonzales-solo-piano-ii


----------



## mao (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 29, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Soulful garage.
I cycled home very fast to this tune among others.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks like it's the whole of Renaissance disk 1 now.
The first "dance" record I ever bought - in 1995 probably.


----------



## DontSayYouWont (Aug 31, 2012)

Just been watching the new vid for 'elbows' by Wonk Unit. Can't put links in yet. Now not looking forward to the tube journey home, although I'm sure I've missed the rush hour.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 31, 2012)

(other energy drinks are available)


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 2, 2012)

gabi said:


> Er, just heard Muse's new single (not the shit olympics one). It's actually pretty fucking good. Bit of a change in direction. Lovely video too.




That's nice that. Not a lot to it, but it's an improvment on the stuff from the last album which I really didn't like at all.

More than a hint of Brian May about the guitar solo.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)

a bit more lively than the specials


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 3, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 4, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 5, 2012)

Even if you think you don't like religious music, this might surprise you. It did me;


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 6, 2012)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 6, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


>




You got a good taste in old house music


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been hearing tunes like these on Dogglounge.

Their mixes are now my cycle sprinting music.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 7, 2012)

Husband rehearsing for RFH gig tonight.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2012)

Just heard something playing on the radio in the shop when I bought my lunch.
It may not have been Iris Dement, but it made me think of her :-


----------



## Knotted (Sep 7, 2012)

Area International Popular Group. Hits the spot nicely.


----------



## Knotted (Sep 7, 2012)

Fast furious French fusion. Fucking fab.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2012)

Never get to sleep now.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 8, 2012)

8115 said:


>




Oh that is terrible. (Pop) corny stuff. Love it.


----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 9, 2012)

I think I prefer the version of this track on "Relics", but this is still worth a listen;


----------



## blairsh (Sep 9, 2012)

Good old good olds


----------



## kittyP (Sep 10, 2012)

The Cramps
Just came on 6music.
Have not listened to them in ages. 
Fucking A!!!


----------



## dooley (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 11, 2012)

A couple of tracks by the acclaimed harp duo Camille and Kennerly;





I could spend all morning listening to these two (and watching them too - they're undeniably beautiful).


----------



## lodza (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 11, 2012)

Man Parish - Hip Hop Bee Bop. Can't be arsed embedding a video though.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2012)




----------



## danski (Sep 11, 2012)

A mix I did earlier. Not too bad as actually as I remained fairly sober.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Sep 14, 2012)

mariah - awesome japanese/armenian pop from 1983. the motherfucking future, still.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 14, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## Divisive Cotton (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 16, 2012)

My husband, noodling about with his Kinkade Montpelier and a loop station.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2012)

Fresh in from my "cycle disco" where the flavour was deep deep classic garage - this is helping to segue me into a different mode ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## mao (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2012)

My two wheeled solo disco was propelled by "NuYorican Soul" - so I'm trying to move  somewhere else ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Addy (Sep 21, 2012)

i'm about to go live on www.nu-raveradio.com playing 2hrs of Deep House.

Radio - http://nurave.vmlinuz.co.uk:10000/nurave128.m3u
Chatroom - www.nu-raveradio.com/
Mobile - http://tunein.com/radio/NuRave-Radio-s118517/


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 22, 2012)

I've been having a bit of a Dunaj-athon.


----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Bakunin (Sep 22, 2012)

Is it wrong that I find this mantra slightly hypnotic and strangely soothing?


----------



## kittyP (Sep 22, 2012)

Actually that is a lie coz it has now moved on to Mixed Business but there you go :shrug:


----------



## Knotted (Sep 23, 2012)

Still Dunajing myself silly


----------



## Knotted (Sep 23, 2012)

Evelyn Glennie and Fred Frith. Didn't know that one happened. You know it's going to be exciting when there are guitars on the rack waiting to be tortured. Plus Glennie torturing the kempul. Splendid. It has to be said that Evelyn Glennie pulling this sort of thing off is pretty remarkable given that she is deaf...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Sep 23, 2012)




----------



## Weller (Sep 24, 2012)

their version of seven nation army is pretty cool too


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 24, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 25, 2012)

Every bit of Nissenmondai I can lay my grubby thieving hands on.


----------



## Knotted (Sep 25, 2012)

Nisennenmondai. 'Scuse my spelling. I've been a die hard fan for all for only 30 minutes.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 25, 2012)

Grrr I'm sick of this bloody weather already, so dug out a recording of Norman Jay/Good Times at Notting Hill Carnival 2003 from an old zip disk (yes, really!) to try and re-create some summer vibes.







Have uploaded here (115MB).


----------



## inva (Sep 25, 2012)

love this song


----------



## ska invita (Sep 25, 2012)

steph said:


> Grrr I'm sick of this bloody weather already, so...


 
....this is filling that gap for me this evening


----------



## killer b (Sep 25, 2012)

steph said:


> Grrr I'm sick of this bloody weather already, so dug out a recording of Norman Jay/Good Times at Notting Hill Carnival 2003 from an old zip disk (yes, really!) to try and re-create some summer vibes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i was there, briefly.


----------



## Knotted (Sep 26, 2012)

I haven't listened to this in ages. Firky's thread has reminded me. Mind-Roasting Grooves. Turn the sound up.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm listening to some live techno on The Public Stand, Rolf Mulder's weekly radio show.

live link here: http://www.justin.tv/studio80radio#/w/3877340224/3

And if you're not reading this on a Thursday between 8 and 10pm, you can get the archived shows here:

http://www.thepublicstand.com/

Proper techno!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm in the kitchen and can hear my husband noodling around with the strat and a loop station in the sitting room again. He just did a really lovely, ethereal and slightly disturbing left-of-field version of 'If I Only Had A Brain' from the Wizard Of Oz.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 29, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 30, 2012)

Music I like by made by the sort of people who I wouldn't  like


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 30, 2012)

audiotech said:


>




I like the dub version better


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2012)

top uk jazz from 68...sunday music....





Nice indo jazz play list http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLD94638F140F28582


----------



## Knotted (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 30, 2012)

Having a breather. Ruins - one of the few bands who don't sound tame 'n' lame after Nisennenmondai.


----------



## chazegee (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Oct 1, 2012)

listening to my religious songs, fucks sake  used to sing this one every week lol


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 1, 2012)

This has been on the radio a bit recently, I really like it.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/musicblog/2012/sep/26/tracey-thorn-cold-night?newsfeed=true


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 1, 2012)

Can't get enough of this............


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 2, 2012)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 3, 2012)

Caymans - http://caymansinc.tumblr.com/

Sax punk. I like it. Long live the Sax.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## inva (Oct 3, 2012)




----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 4, 2012)

Loving this at the moment.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 4, 2012)

I've got no taste


----------



## blairsh (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Oct 6, 2012)

The tick of the kitchen clock.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2012)

dreamy Ibiza-tinged House....


----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Oct 6, 2012)

Wow, amazing what you can find when you're not looking for it!


----------



## tufty79 (Oct 7, 2012)

this is making me really want a cakefight


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 8, 2012)

And


----------



## Libertad (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## Bakunin (Oct 10, 2012)

If you're near anyone of a sensitive disposition then you may well wish to listen to this through headphones.

If you yourself have a sensitive disposition then you may well wish you'd never listened to it at all...


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2012)

Meltingpot said:


>




soft spot for him especially with Danny Thompson on bass


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## inva (Oct 10, 2012)

Walking on a Tightrope by Johnny Adams. Quality performance of a Percy Mayfield song with George Porter Jr on bass! Also some good expressions from the drummer and guitarist.


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 10, 2012)

The39thStep said:


> soft spot for him especially with Danny Thompson on bass


 
Yeah, I might revise my opinion about "Cello Song" being my favourite Nick Drake track when I've heard more of Pink Moon (the compilation I've got seems to be mainly from his first two albums). This is a nice one too;


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2012)

My favourite has always been One Of These Things First


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## mao (Oct 10, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 12, 2012)

notgoingoutnotgoingoutnotgoingoutnotgoingout....


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Oct 12, 2012)

Spooky zheul.


----------



## killer b (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## ricbake (Oct 12, 2012)

Squeeze on BBC4 tonight

<iframe width="640" height="480" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/APF6yEP-OB0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Arlarse (Oct 12, 2012)

Half Man Half Biscuit - The Trumpton Riots EP


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> listening to my religious songs, fucks sake  used to sing this one every week lol



did you observe sabbath?
i liked this one by the way


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 12, 2012)

don't really observe the sabbath no (otherwise i wouldn't be on here now) will probably be going synagogue tomorrow morning tho, sometimes it's quite nice and i like singing the songs and that

besides i could do with meeting some more people round here, i dont really have many friends apart from my housemate and a few of her mates round here.



ska invita said:


> did you observe sabbath?
> i liked this one by the way


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2012)

frogwoman said:


> don't really observe the sabbath no (otherwise i wouldn't be on here now) will probably be going synagogue tomorrow morning tho, sometimes it's quite nice and i like singing the songs and that
> 
> besides i could do with meeting some more people round here, i dont really have many friends apart from my housemate and a few of her mates round here.


i meant did you ever...i was guessing it was from your childhood...where's Round Here btw?


----------



## frogwoman (Oct 12, 2012)

ska invita said:


> i meant did you ever...i was guessing it was from your childhood...where's Round Here btw?


 
i did aye, went through a religious phase in my teens, not so much now.


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 12, 2012)

Rush - Signals.

This track at the moment;


----------



## mao (Oct 12, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## RubyToogood (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm working my way down a pile of mostly French, mostly hurdy-gurdy, trad folk vinyl that I bought en masse from a second hand record shop last year following a tip-off, and which I have not really properly gone through yet.

I just took a Spanish folk rock record off because I couldn't stand it any more (La Banda - Fiesta Campestre) and replaced it with Maluzerne - Dans Les Fermes, Dans Les Tavernes, which has its good tracks but is not as good as the other one of theirs in the pile, Nous Sommes Venus Vous Voir, which is now up there with my all time favourite albums. Some great tracks, great sense of humour and hangs together really well as an album.







This is them doing live the best track off Dans Les Fermes etc.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2012)

> The missing link between Elvis and Jon Spencer (Blues Explosion). He was the influence for David Bowie's Ziggy Stardust. I give you the late great Vince Taylor. One of Britain's greatest rockers.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2012)

blairsh said:


>



hadnt heard of Metalocalypse http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalocalypse ...really fancy watching one


----------



## mao (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## Zac Stardust (Oct 13, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 14, 2012)

ska invita said:


> hadnt heard of Metalocalypse http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metalocalypse ...really fancy watching one


Its well worth watching. Its totally brutally metal.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 14, 2012)

episode 2


----------



## blairsh (Oct 14, 2012)

I think there have been 4 series, i have 3 on dvd and i love it very much. Glad you like it


----------



## ska invita (Oct 14, 2012)

blairsh said:


> I think there have been 4 series, i have 3 on dvd and i love it very much. Glad you like it


stayed up later watching these than i intended too...good clean metal fun   thanks for the tip


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 14, 2012)

This is the original version






of what became




a great Yello/Shirley Bassey song


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 14, 2012)

If you fancy listening to the London Underground Radio show, I'm playing now until 8pm, dub reggae electro techno and more!

The show is currently broadcast via interFace's Ustream Channel HERE
The chatroom is to be found HERE


----------



## invisibleplanet (Oct 14, 2012)

Science Fiction


----------



## killer b (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## inva (Oct 14, 2012)

my copy of this 45 is really crackly, but what a voice! love Betty Harris


----------



## ska invita (Oct 14, 2012)

such good vibes on this


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2012)

inva said:


> my copy of this 45 is really crackly, but what a voice! love Betty Harris




tunes like this sound better with some crackle
welcome to the boards inva


----------



## chazegee (Oct 15, 2012)




----------



## inva (Oct 15, 2012)

ska invita said:


> tunes like this sound better with some crackle
> welcome to the boards inva


cheers 

now listening to this:


----------



## ska invita (Oct 16, 2012)

full album  one of the best LPs of all time in my book


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Zac Stardust (Oct 17, 2012)

The Meteors. Have had their complete catalogue on rotation for the past couple of days.


----------



## Stigmata (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Oct 17, 2012)

I do like this band.


----------



## Knotted (Oct 17, 2012)

What's heavy metal without a lovely bit of brass?


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mascagni's Cavalliera Rusticana (same opera that's featured in the Godfather 3).


----------



## mao (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## audiotech (Oct 18, 2012)

Leeds punk outfit.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 18, 2012)




----------



## danski (Oct 18, 2012)

Prong - Force Fed album cos of the metal thread


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 19, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 20, 2012)

Earworm from yesterday (I don't even like the Beatles).


----------



## 8115 (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 20, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 21, 2012)

A juke box in a pub. It is fairly quiet and I dont recognise the tune.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 21, 2012)

My mate Lucy JamTart is doing the London Underground radio show today. Dub, drum & bass and stuff....

Linky:

http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/ustreamer.html - for the music

http://www.pirate-radio.addr.com/chat/content/LazyEntrance.html - for the witty banter chat room


----------



## juice_terry (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## secret squirrel (Oct 21, 2012)

Brilliant Italian artist Caparezza


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Oct 22, 2012)

Fuck. In. Hell.


----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Oct 24, 2012)

Ruins + Derek Bailey:

*Wipes drool from chin*


----------



## nogojones (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## N_igma (Oct 25, 2012)

Ah Nostalgia.


----------



## Knotted (Oct 25, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## Ketamoid (Oct 26, 2012)

http://soundcloud.com/mark_armstrong/b-o-z-z-w-e-l-l-mix

Bozz from Hiem.

Do have a whirl. Tis rather good.


----------



## Blagsta (Oct 26, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## Libertad (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 29, 2012)




----------



## sim667 (Oct 29, 2012)

I've been rediscovering my cd's today, so I've had a mix of spineshank, joni mitchell and now rage against the machine.....  (havent listened to rage for years, I didnt like them when I first got into music, but appreciated when I stopped listening to nothing but metal weirdly).

Oh yeah, had the new death grips album banging out today..... I couldnt decided if it was totally mental, or totally genius. I've come to the conclusion its the latter today. And free


----------



## Knotted (Oct 29, 2012)

The39thStep said:


>




I didn't know about that. Quite brilliant. It's a great melody.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## magneze (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## billy_bob (Nov 1, 2012)

Followed by


----------



## audiotech (Nov 1, 2012)




----------



## starfish (Nov 1, 2012)

Lots of Jean-Michel Jarre on spotify for some reason. Currently this one.


----------



## audiotech (Nov 2, 2012)

Back to basics:


----------



## TruXta (Nov 2, 2012)

Right now - the sounds of Brixton back streets. Last thing I listened to was Duke Ellington doing Grieg's Peer Gynt. Top listen that.


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## killer b (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 3, 2012)

Evian Christ


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 3, 2012)

MOGWAI - Zidane A 21st Century Portrait


----------



## mao (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 3, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2012)

I'd forgotten how good it was.... I confess I was more "Planet Dog" than "Warp" back in the 90s - and came to the dance / electronica thing far too late.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 3, 2012)

jakethesnake said:


>




I hope you're wearing loonpants


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 4, 2012)

Play this one nice and loud!


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 4, 2012)

some of the more recent Meat Beat Manifesto stuff



wicked bass


----------



## killer b (Nov 5, 2012)

preachin' jazz blues from the 30s


----------



## keybored (Nov 6, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2012)

Jesus, do I like the French


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 11, 2012)

France: A  parallel and alternative 1980s musical reality


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Nov 12, 2012)

Working my way through Julian Cope's Japrock Sampler's top 50 albums.

First up and top of the list is Flower Travelin Band


Pretty good, but slightly disapointing given Cope's enthusiasm.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2012)

I really like this more recent version too :-


----------



## flypanam (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## invisibleplanet (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 15, 2012)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## seeformiles (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Nov 16, 2012)

Cows http://grooveshark.com/#!/cows


----------



## mao (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 17, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2012)

"It's grim enough to make a robot cry"...


----------



## Meltingpot (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Nov 18, 2012)

Lennie Tristano. Perfect Sunday Jazz.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## dogroughzine (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 18, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## stuff_it (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 21, 2012)

this has been a revelation today ...


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Superdupastupor (Nov 22, 2012)

RIck James + Neil Young were in a recording group together in 1966 

my mind has been blown.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 23, 2012)

Repeatedly. And it's supposed to be making it into a mailer coz I've just sold it to someone. It'll be batter before it does


----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2012)

Not going out then.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 23, 2012)

this


----------



## N_igma (Nov 23, 2012)

Direct Line advert song!


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2012)

Two dull drunk women on the bus


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 23, 2012)

One of them - holly - is having a moment of clarity


----------



## starfish (Nov 24, 2012)

Could also be on the best covers ever thread.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 24, 2012)

This is from an album that was out 2 years before I was born, but I know most of the tracks somehow:



...been listening to a lot of music from '71 this week:


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2012)

steph said:


> It'll be batter before it does


 
tune makes me think of christmas raving! whats the sample at the very beginning? tip of my tongue


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 24, 2012)

ska invita said:


> tune makes me think of christmas raving! whats the sample at the very beginning? tip of my tongue


 
Looney Tunes - Another Place, Another Time


----------



## blairsh (Nov 24, 2012)

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## bi0boy (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 25, 2012)




----------



## N_igma (Nov 25, 2012)

This is my brother singing about hunger striker Ray McCreesh!


----------



## miniGMgoit (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## frogwoman (Nov 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=BFaa6M4kPsQ&feature=endscreen Fantastic anti-war song by detroit deisel


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## nogojones (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Nov 27, 2012)

Goblin - Profondo Rosso on Italian telly. Not really awesome not really cheesy. A nice spot half way inbetween.

I love you Goblin!


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 27, 2012)

Tim Wannacott


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## inva (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice bit of production by Wardell Quezergue. I picked up the single this is from a little while ago and really like this song even though it's the b-side.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## seeformiles (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## mao (Nov 28, 2012)




----------



## secret squirrel (Nov 28, 2012)

very true song  about being in a foreign country , I just Love Caparezza


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 29, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 30, 2012)

Fucking hell , this is really good i think


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 30, 2012)

I quite like this.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 30, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 1, 2012)

Lower Dens- Brains


----------



## Knotted (Dec 1, 2012)

I've just managed to get a job. Paying a pittance for something that I find very stressful - call center work. But all of a sudden worries about debts and bills have just been lifted. In the nick of time. Walking home from the town center all that I could think of was this song and I am playing it now.


It's a cover of a Robert Wyatt song and it's just joyous. Wyatt's refrain "At last I am free/I can hardly see in front of me" is a profound take on the blindness of freedom. Set free from my troubles I have no clear idea of what the following month will bring!

Cassiber themselves were an odd and arty band who I don't expect many to like. They specialised in improvised songs so it's a sort of free jazz/art pop-rock thing. Christoph Anders declamatory style of vocals can grate at times and the pretentious "texts" (not lyrics, texts) can irritate a little, but on this tune Anders sings like it was written for him. The punctuation of agonisingly distorted guitar and flights of saxophone and surprisingly (for this band) strong sense of melody backed by the thud and clatter of some wonderful drumming make this the song I sing to myself whenever I have good news. Share a happy moment with me before the storm clouds inevitably return.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 1, 2012)

Well I never. Chic also did a cover of At Last I am Free. Wyatt's appeal really cuts accross the musical spectrum. The joys of youtube.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 1, 2012)

Here's the slow bitter-sweet genius of the original, just in case you need to now hear it:


----------



## blairsh (Dec 1, 2012)

Drinking.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 1, 2012)




----------



## mao (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## mao (Dec 2, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 3, 2012)

Italian folk/brass with even a brief excursion into breakbeats towards the end - whats not to like?!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 3, 2012)

The American Analogue Set.


----------



## Ron Merlin (Dec 3, 2012)

Baltic neofolk:



From the Dievo Zirgai, Laimés Ratai album.


----------



## Knotted (Dec 3, 2012)

steph said:


> Italian folk/brass with even a brief excursion into breakbeats towards the end - whats not to like?!


 
The brief excursion into breakbeats towards the end. Otherwise that was just great. Please post again so I can "like" it a second time. That one deserves two.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Dec 3, 2012)

Ah cheers.


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 4, 2012)

Hildur Guðnadóttir on Spotify. I discovered her via this film.....
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/video/2012/dec/03/le-faune-1908-pathe-video

This is her on youtube.


----------



## TruXta (Dec 4, 2012)

Unwound.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 4, 2012)

An absolutely fucking amazing mix by a kid using two Nintendo DSi's. Totally blown away by this.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## mao (Dec 5, 2012)

R.I.P Ewan


----------



## 8115 (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2012)

In  memory of Brubank



Strip the clumsy drum machine out and this is heaven


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 6, 2012)

@8115


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2012)

I am a bit pissed , been at a funeral.........



prob play music /reflect on life/ dream


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 6, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 7, 2012)

SpookyFrank said:


>




This is great.

In a (slightly) similar vein;


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 7, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 8, 2012)

Coming back from having to do a shit thing. Loud in the car.


----------



## Firky (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## spliff (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in a loud noisy angry music mood.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm in a loud noisy angry music mood.


 
Then let me entertain you...


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm in a loud angry noisy grungy punky mood


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 8, 2012)

I'm outta here, thanks Spawny


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)

steph said:


>




Get in! I saw them live years ago


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 8, 2012)

lizzieloo said:


> I'm outta here, thanks Spawny




Love this!

RIP Ari


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Dec 8, 2012)

My husband, noodling away in the other room with his Strat and the loop station.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 8, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 9, 2012)

Just pulled out my copy of this whilst I'm sorting out my sell pile... so many top memories....!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 9, 2012)

Old Planet dog and whirl-y-gig stuff


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 9, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2012)

steph said:


> Just pulled out my copy of this whilst I'm sorting out my sell pile... so many top memories....!



good lord what a tune ---- posted today of all days on kool fms birthday --- well done for letting these go steph ---very buddhist of you ---theyre just material illusions these records  real music lies within 

hold on!! yeah man......


----------



## audiotech (Dec 10, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Dec 10, 2012)

I used to think that this album was the best album of the 90's. Now with a little perspective I know it was the best album of the 90's. Actually I'm not sure. Just reminding myself. Feel those crunch drums! Sing that squeak guitar!


----------



## Knotted (Dec 10, 2012)

There's only three types of music of real character. American jazz from the 20's, Japanese noisey stuff from the noughties and... German rock from the 70's.


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 11, 2012)

A good fun track from this Norwegian girl band;


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Dec 11, 2012)

Listening to this while I wait for more drumming recommendations.


----------



## mao (Dec 13, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 14, 2012)

This:


----------



## 8115 (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Dec 14, 2012)

I am now a Delia Derbyshire fan.


----------



## Firky (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 14, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Dec 15, 2012)

It's a mess but I like it.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## inva (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2012)

forgot how brilliant this is


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 16, 2012)

ska invita said:


> forgot how brilliant this is


 
Sublime! The sampling of Maze/Frankie Beverly is just inspired.

I pulled out my flyer the other day for the Timeless tour. Still rates as one of the best nights of my life


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2012)

steph said:


> Sublime! The sampling of Maze/Frankie Beverly is just inspired.


gave this a listen before ging to sleep last night with headphones on - some beautiful detail in the production...emotional!! I think this version was CD only though? Cant see a vinyl pressing can you?


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 16, 2012)

ska invita said:


> gave this a listen before ging to sleep last night with headphones on - some beautiful detail in the production...emotional!! I think this version was CD only though? Cant see a vinyl pressing can you?


 
Yeah, its the VIP (Sense of Rage) that's on the LP. Sea of Tears is only on the CD too.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 16, 2012)

spawnofsatan said:


>




Incredible memories on this one too satan


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)

Loving this at the moment


----------



## spawnofsatan (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2012)

steph said:


>


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 18, 2012)

@ska invita


----------



## Knotted (Dec 18, 2012)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 18, 2012)

Do yourself a favour and press "Play All". http://grooveshark.com/#!/lennietristano


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 19, 2012)

>


----------



## ska invita (Dec 20, 2012)

steph said:


> @ska invita


 
good one steph - im going to give your UKG mix a spin 2moro, havent blasted that in a bit...getting close to holiday mode  
any chance of a pt2 in 2013????

btw that @ thing doesnt work for me because of the gap 

right back @ ya! ... giant 45 winter favourite

i used to cane this LP...in fact got to put the track that follows on....

its the pure instrumental/dub on the lp, but not on youtube for some reason...never even heard this rap version before


----------



## blairsh (Dec 21, 2012)

Just finished work for crimble.

Get.in.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Dec 21, 2012)

It's Japansy again.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)

Seargeant pepper basically and I'm off to Walrus-land now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Dec 21, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Dec 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


>




I love this song so much. I have difficulty listening to Sergeant Peppers all the way through because I keep wanting to skip forward/backward to this. We need more woodwind in pop music.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2012)

I was the world's worst clarinet player when I was younger ...

The Beatles were bloody amazing - I wish my parents hadn't been so bloody square.
I should have childhood memories of this music... but I bet any youngster would assume it was the music I grew up with ...


----------



## Knotted (Dec 21, 2012)

gentlegreen said:


> I was the world's worst clarinet player when I was younger ...
> 
> The Beatles were bloody amazing - I wish my parents hadn't been so bloody square.
> I should have childhood memories of this music... but I bet any youngster would assume it was the music I grew up with ...


 
My parents never liked the Beatles, they were the exact right age to like them too. I'm not sure if I like the Beatles. Occasionally they really got it right, but a lot of their songs on their albums sound like filler to me.

By the way, listen to that Jimmie Noone that I just posted, if you're into clarinets.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Knotted (Dec 22, 2012)

steph said:


>




That's a great album.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## secret squirrel (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## secret squirrel (Dec 22, 2012)

I like the coral


----------



## Knotted (Dec 22, 2012)




----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 22, 2012)

Im not sure i drink enough anymore to have a 'drinking song', but if I did it would be this


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 22, 2012)

Nothing like a Folk-Metal protest song:


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 22, 2012)

A Pirate-Metal Scottish band called 'Alestrom' singing a song called, "Death Throes of the Terrorsquid " and is about pirates going after a giant, erm...squid. Comes complete with barmy ending.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Dec 23, 2012)

Agents of Oblivion....  Is the good stuff yes?


----------



## blairsh (Dec 23, 2012)

rude.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 24, 2012)




----------



## Supine (Dec 24, 2012)

A bit of a coup, we have Ashley Beadle playing some records on www.purple-radio.co.uk from 10pm. Random Christmas guest


----------



## Meltingpot (Dec 25, 2012)

Jeff doing his widdly-diddly thing here and Roger sounding remarkably like Rod Stewart;


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 27, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 28, 2012)

Bit of a sucker for this 60s stuff


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 28, 2012)

Neutral Milk Hotel - holland 1945,


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Blagsta (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 29, 2012)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 29, 2012)

Still the greatest song ever recorded.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## mao (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 30, 2012)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 30, 2012)

Breton music from a TV station based in Rennes. (screen grab)
I can see I need to get into this stuff somewhat if I'm moving there. Folk was always missing from my musical appreciation, but I have an Alan Stivell album and there are elements of "early music" which I grew up with in the 60s when there was quite a revival going on....... actually some of this is "troubador"-style ..

The mass communal dancing however is rather different to what I'm used to...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 31, 2012)

Only because i just watched the film like


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2012)

Stunning comeback from two years ago from A Certain Ratio


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2012)

steph said:


>




I really loved Bomba from the same album


----------



## mao (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy Fuckin' New Year


----------



## weltweit (Jan 1, 2013)

This is the late Whitney Houston singing the American National Anthem at the Superbowl.
She really nails it..


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 2, 2013)




----------



## mao (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Ming (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 5, 2013)




----------



## Ming (Jan 6, 2013)

The39thStep said:


>



Love John Martyn. Guitar genius. Mind you look at the length of his fingers (ET is feeling challenged).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 6, 2013)




----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Brubricker (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't stop listening to this one. I never get tired of it.


----------



## mao (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## lodza (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 10, 2013)

Inspired by the reggae thread.


----------



## nogojones (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 10, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 11, 2013)

Jason Isbell.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm listening to Guh's Flog, the titular track from possibly my favourite album of the 90's. It's a bit pretentious maybe but it's intense stuff. Just catching up with this band.
http://guhmusic1.bandcamp.com/track/flog


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## zenie (Jan 15, 2013)

Diana Ross playlist on youtube


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 16, 2013)

Jesca Hoop - The House That Jack Built. Can't stop playing this album...


----------



## Knotted (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## evildacat (Jan 17, 2013)

Jake Bugg


----------



## Knotted (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Jan 17, 2013)

www.emergencyfm.com

Hard as fuck DnB, pretty much all the time - I'm sure my neighbours wish I never found out about it.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>



makes me want it to be summer, makes me want to go out TONIGHT!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

FUCK YES AND YES!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I confide to anything,
So I have to hide from everything.
Everybody wants a piece of me.
Rinse the origin and cease to be,
Sit back and let it happen.



I rue the day that I ever met you, 
And deeply regret you getting close to me.
I cannot wait to deeply neglect you,
Deeply forget you, Jesus believe me,
You promised me poems.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


>



Wow, 'like' a zillion fucking times!!

(thank you)

Sexy song, cool lyrics.

I see your face arresting me
I hear a thousand voices possessing me
I locked my soul but let you in
It wasn’t easy baby, don’t wear it thin
You were the one to break me in
I’ll never be the same girl I once had been
I smell the taste of your pale skin
I rue the day I met you, but love the sin
I like violent skies, I like rain upon the window pane
I like following the ghosts that call your name
I like shooting arrows in the dark
I like driving nails into your heart
I like violet eyes, it’s all your fault
It’s not the same without that bite


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> FUCK YES AND YES!



haha touche


----------



## 8115 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


>



Holy shit, fucking LOIVE LOVE LOVE it again, think I may have to like stalk you now after a few of these posts....ALWAYS.NEED.NEW.MUSIC


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Holy shit, fucking LOIVE LOVE LOVE it again, think I may have to like stalk you now after a few of these posts....ALWAYS.NEED.NEW.MUSIC


What do you reckon to this?


----------



## yardbird (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> What do you reckon to this?



It's a great tune, (ace vid) but not summat I'd put on my ipod...dunno, not got enough umph for me maybe?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> It's a great tune, (ace vid) but not summat I'd put on my ipod...dunno, not got enough umph for me maybe?


Actually it's all gone funky....yeah growing on me, reminds me of something, what is it reminding me of??


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Bit sombre, but stuck in my head for days...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Bit sombre, but stuck in my head for days...


Love it..


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

If smoking too many ciggs makes me sound like this, I need to start sucking...love her voice.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

This band I CANNOT stop listening to EVER, so many good tunes!
Man, what a VOICE! If it doesnt make you move when it all kicks off you are dead inside FACT!
Genius shit. just genius.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Ahhh, I still know all the words....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

I fuckin love this woman...her and Mallory Knox inspired my wig collection in my teens innit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks to La Haine many moons ago....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

And this was from _Amores Perros _WICKED FILM_!!_

Have not heard that for yeeeears!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


>



Yyyeaaah!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Used to love him...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

This is to EVERYONE, if you do not know Habib Koite, you are truly missing out on THE most beautifully stunning music you have probably ever heard. I discovered him a few years ago and, got taken far, far, far away and never came back!



I actually met a woman on my travels who was backing singer at his concert and that was pretty impressive, she was too impressed that a scuzzy swaaf londoner knew of him and adored him


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Thanks to La Haine many moons ago....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

So stunning it makes me cry....

...turn it up really loud.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> So stunning it makes me cry....
> 
> ...turn it up really loud.




WOW. JUST. WOW.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Nora Dean - Jamaican Obeah psych stuff.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Nora Dean - Jamaican Obeah psych stuff.


YES!

Damn, sexy tune....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

_Totally __possesses m__e that does, all over!! LOVE it, love her._
_Good call, TruXta!!_


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> _Totally __possesses m__e that does, all over!! LOVE it, love her._
> _Good call, TruXta!!_


Got it off a mate's FB page, never heard of her til today myself. Glad you like it.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Got it off a mate's FB page, never heard of her til today myself. Glad you like it.


I knew it long ago, well a few of her songs, but always loved that one I posted...but I forgot how much I loved it, so now I'm gonna dl EVEEERRYTHING by the woman...
Yep, nice taste you have.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I knew it long ago, well a few of her songs, but always loved that one I posted...but I forgot how much I loved it, so now I'm gonna dl EVEEERRYTHING by the woman...
> Yep, nice taste you have.


If you like her, you'll like Susan Cadogan as well, assuming you've not heard her before.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> If you like her, you'll like Susan Cadogan as well, assuming you've not heard her before.


She's a bit more pop-py and soul isn't she??? But I will check her out...


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> She's a bit more pop-py and soul isn't she??? But I will check her out...


A bit yeah, but still bloody awesome.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A bit yeah, but still bloody awesome.


Not for me; she's too pop sounding for me. I much prefer Nora, LOVE Nora Dean. Listen to them both and ones raw, ones pop.... I'm so fussy...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> A bit yeah, but still bloody awesome.


She's def got a beautiful voice, I just don't like the music as much....as I do with Nora's stuff.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Not for me; she's too pop sounding for me. I much prefer Nora, LOVE Nora Dean, guess she's older, so was before that certain sound became popular...and ''pop'', of the time?? Listen to them both and ones raw, ones pop.... I'm so fussy...


Horses for courses.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Horses, four courses.



topical


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2013)

If only because this is filmed in my manor.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't mind horse-meat. I prefer whale though. Can't ride a whale of course.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> If only because this is filmed in my manor.



Where?


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Copenhagen.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

TruXta said:


> I don't mind horse-meat. I prefer whale though. Can't ride a whale of course.



Clearly you're not trying hard enough...







ok, technically it's a porpoise


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

My manor... and my mate Nanci



RIP Roti van


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> My manor... and my mate Nanci
> 
> 
> 
> RIP Roti van



I cry when i walk by that tree sometimes...
Fucking NICE vid!!!


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Clearly you're not trying hard enough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Still a whale, member of the Cetacean family.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I cry when i walk by that tree sometimes...
> Fucking NICE vid!!!


 
It makes me feel VERY homesick


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> It makes me feel VERY homesick


I'd be too. I hate being any other town now...just doesn't feel right, i don't feel content.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> It makes me feel VERY homesick


It's not as if you're far tho??


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> It's not as if you're far tho??


 
It's far enough though, and I miss just waking up and walking right into the heart of Brixton... I'll be back though... SOON


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> It's far enough though, and I miss just waking up and walking right into the heart of Brixton...


like i can...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

reminds me of something else, but can't place it... nice lyrics though


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>



YES YES YES YES YES YES AND YES, that actually made me burst out in a fit of giggles half way through, through me just enjoying the bass so much, dubstep does that to me sometimes, some people have witnessed this, when it's like that and I can carried away....(hence why Boomtown was made for me). I want to go out and dance to it NOW, can we go out and dance to it NOW DREW NOW????


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> YES YES YES YES YES YES AND YES, that actually made me burst out in a fit of giggles half way through, through me just enjoying the bass so much, dubstep does that to me sometimes, some people have witnessed this, when it's like that and I can carried away....(hence why Boomtown was made for me). I want to go out and dance to it NOW, can we go out and dance to it NOW DREW NOW????


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Some Somali funk


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Jan 17, 2013)

Born and bred just up the road from where I grew up. Criminally unknown back home.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't forget her face...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>



One of my favs innit!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> One of my favs innit!!!


 
Wow, you like Hole as well ???


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Wow, you like Hole as well ???


 Nah, not really....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Baby baby, stay a while
I just want to watch you breathe
Baby baby, stay a while
I want you inside of me.....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Beeb beeb......


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

so which is it to be ?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> so which is it to be ?


eh?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Have I made your shitlist or not ?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>




_Sometimes I just can't function_ / _My heart's spaghetti junction_... I like that line_  _


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Have I made your shitlist or not ?


I got the BIGGEST Shitlist going, mate. But why would you be on it??


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

You don't wanna make it.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> m OH, NOOOO, of course not???


Why would you?? It's long enough as it is... but it's not for the likes of you. Though you have made it on another list....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 17, 2013)

Are we just going to flirt on every single damn thread???? I think people may get a tad bored Drew....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Are we just going to flirt on every single damn thread???? I think people may get a tad bored Drew....


 
Good point, I'll just see ya later


----------



## Knotted (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 17, 2013)




----------



## mrs quoad (Jan 17, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Are we just going to flirt on every single damn thread???? I think people may get a tad bored Drew....





RaverDrew said:


> Good point, I'll just see ya later


I reckon *most* urbanites would think it was both awesome and lovely. But, anyway, your (two's) call 

On topic, I'm working. So listening to this:


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 18, 2013)

Some norwegian fella I found the other day.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 18, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 18, 2013)

And some Swedes.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 18, 2013)

THey are not from Barcelona, they are from Stockholm.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2013)

fukin ell
this http://22tracks.com/#ldn/grime/22882
JME Wiley killin it 
proper tunes, good site, never seen it before


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2013)

gone a bit noodley now


----------



## ddraig (Jan 18, 2013)

gone good again 
baaasss


----------



## 8115 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## mao (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## mao (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Chorus so fun to sing along to... EVERYBODY NOW!!!.......


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

WHOOP!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

RaverDrew, innit.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

]   ]


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Oh yes! Only trouble is I give myself a sore throat when i sing it.  []


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

FUCKING TUUUNE!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Elliott 4ever.  with your figure 8.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> RaverDrew, innit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>




OMG


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

Get a room or post a tune!


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Get a room or post a tune!


 
oh go on then...



Autochthonous1 you wanted bass ???


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

yyyyyeeeeaahhhh boi! Now we need to go out and find THIS, I'm wanna go out and dance AGAIN. NOW


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

I got my best bass face on innit, hurry up.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan, NICE, FNM FTW!


----------



## Knotted (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

For Drew and Autochthonous1, some Goth/bubblegum pop


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I got my best bass face on innit, hurry up.


 
I can't believe this even exists


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Autochthonous1



Makes me want to grind up against someone like the nutter that I am...


----------



## mao (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

PURE HIP SWAYING:


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I can't believe this even exists



You are dead to me! Phil fucking Collins


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> You are dead to me! Phil fucking Collins


 
It's so many levels of wrongness


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Yeah that phil collins was a bit wrong.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Haha, we just write that at exactly the same time!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Yeah that phil collins was a bit wrong.



only a bit ???


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Both at the same time and both followed by a .


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

So why did you post it then, We don't do WRONGNESS here?!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Right, I really need to get my arse in gear and get moving, see you soon


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Right, I really need to get my arse in gear and get moving, see you soon


Yeah was just about to say get off the fucking 'puter and get on a fucking bus!!
I'm drinking hot chocolate in bed and it's not right, we should be grinding up against things listening to:


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

At the moment, its more like this


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


>



Had the best time seeing them at Bestival 08, excellent day that was...followed by Grace Jones. Nice.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

Love this, sort of a Brit NIN, great live


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Love this, sort of a Brit NIN, great live



Not wrong!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

RaverDrew:

It's true.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> RaverDrew:
> 
> It's true.




If you really wanted to impress, you should have posted the whole of Broken movie


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> RaverDrew:
> 
> It's true.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

No word of a lie, I lost my virginity to this song.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> If you really wanted to impress, you should have posted the whole of Broken movie


I don't need to try and impress you.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I don't need to try and impress you.


 
This is true.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

TUNE.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> This is true.


I don't do _trying to impress_. I just be. And I do. Ain't that right RaverDrew...?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>



One of me all times. And brings back so many memories...
I want to be at Boomtown.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry, couldn't help myself, we all need a bit of babyD.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 mi soon cum


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

Awwww


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

RaverDrew, are you actually coming, or are you staying there all nite?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Awwww



I always thought that was me, I actually thought someone recorded me. It always freaks me out.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

Right you two i'm going to get stoned as fuck and hit the woods and play in the snow.

You two have a good 'un


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


> Right you two i'm going to get stoned as fuck and hit the woods and play in the snow.
> 
> You two have a good 'un
> 
> ...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 19, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> RaverDrew, are you actually coming, or are you staying there all nite?


 
Just putting my dancing shoes on


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 19, 2013)

Aww, thanks dude, we will do! 
Drew threw a snowball at the police station this morning when we were walking home, naught isn't he.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2013)

I was just thinking of good 'ol Prodg!


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 19, 2013)

An early Jeff Lynne classic and AFAIK his only anti-war song;


----------



## 8115 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## zeedoodles (Jan 19, 2013)

Ben Sims 91 Rave Mix 

https://soundcloud.com/ben-sims/ben-sims-1991-hardcore-for-breakfast-mix


----------



## Knotted (Jan 20, 2013)

Afro-electronica


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 20, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

My happy song.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Autochthonous1


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Autochthonous1



My mate Claire (who you spoke to), at Bestival in front of the stage, right in middle of the crowd, waiting for The Cure to come on, made me hold a nitrous balloon for about 40 mins, and when you're a bit mashed and in the middle of a crowd that is REALLY hard, trying to rememeber you're holding a balloon tight and y'know, not to let any air out... she did one for us each not long after PJ Harvey had left the stage (The Cure were next on so we stayed around), she told me I was only aloud to do the balloon when the Cure played the first song...but the fucking roadies and sound tecs and crew people were arsing about for ages and we were waiting and waiting....finally the Cure came on and we did our balloons, I had the craziest trip ever too. Anyways, so yeah, The Cure always reminds me of that now.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

I certainly have tonight


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I certainly have tonight


Tut.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Why don't you go get some then....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

<3


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Just sooo so good


----------



## 8ball (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

​​​You're hotter than a summer's day in California​​You got me melting like a sundae, I want you.​​I know you've been waiting, you've been waiting a long time for me.​​If you wait a little while longer this is how we'll be.​​Hot like fire.​ 

​

If you wait on me I promise you it won't be long.​​Hot like fire.​​


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> ​​​You're hotter than a summer's day in California​​You got me melting like a sundae, I want you.​​I know you've been waiting, you've been waiting a long time for me.​​If you wait a little while longer this is how we'll be.​​Hot like fire.​
> 
> ​
> 
> If you wait on me I promise you it won't be long.​​Hot like fire.​​




<3


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

TUNE!

I can rap this one too, innit, in my own special way


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Soundtrack to the weekend?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Fuck, I love music.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Soundtrack to the weekend?


 
Certainly was


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

And I think this may have been the soundtrack to the previous weekend


----------



## Knotted (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> And I think this may have been the soundtrack to the previous weekend



That *MY* song.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

<3


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Saddest video ever


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Saddest video ever



You like Antony and the Johnsons??


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> You like Antony and the Johnsons??



Aye


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Aye


Damn, you get cooler and cooler.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew, I think we're soul*music*mates. This is how it makes me feel:


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Fuck yeah


----------



## Knotted (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

I was named after this song, really.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Autochthonous1 <3


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Saddest video ever



I bet you're like me Drew; you'd not even hesitate to get him up, see if he was ok, first thing you'd do as soon as you saw him, right?


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Autochthonous1 <3



"...with your carefully designed topless swimsuit"


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 21, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I bet you're like me Drew; you'd not even hesitate to get him up, see if he was ok, first thing you'd do as soon as you saw him?


 
gabi will tell you, that's exactly what we did the other week (even though that situation didn't exactly end too well)


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> gabi will tell you, that's exactly what we did the other week (even though that situation didn't exactly end too well)


I've done it loads of times, always do, always will...Yeah, so normally they're drunk, but they might still need some attention, a talk, or even a hug...or just to be moved to a less crowded place.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Nice.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

I like this one as well it's umm... jolly


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Nah, I like my one....it's fuckin ace, your one sounds like a computer game and destroys the tune.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Did you listen to my one all the way through??


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Did you listen to my one all the way through??


 
I have heard it, and danced to it, in parties, many many times before  and we should do the same together innit


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I have heard it, and danced to it, in parties, many many times before  and we should do the same together innit


Yep. Night night. Xx


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I have heard it, and danced to it, in parties, many many times before  and we should do the same together innit


Isn't it a new tune??


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Isn't it a new tune??



Came out last Spring


----------



## evildacat (Jan 22, 2013)

andrew weatherall's boiler room set


----------



## secret squirrel (Jan 22, 2013)

Always fighting against Mafia


----------



## Meltingpot (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## heinous seamus (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Love this one   I wanna turn it up and dance NOW, but I can't


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Fuck. Yes.​​


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

I don't like those two much....at all, not hard enough for me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I don't like those two much....at all, not hard enough for me.


 
You like it even harder ???


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

The last 2 you posted....not for me AT ALL...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Never been able to get into d&B like that....


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> The last 2 you posted....not for me AT ALL...



Good job I wasn't posting them purely for your benefit then eh ?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Good job I wasn't posting them purely for your benefit then eh ?


I KNOW, was just sayin'.... Y'know, we like so much of the same stuff, was just pointing out that for once, I didn't....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh yeh!!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Now this was good


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

It's unfortunate that when we feel a storm,
we can roll ourselves over 'cause we're uncomfortable
But we like it when we're spinning
Love is like a sin my love.
For the ones that feels it the most
Look at her with her eyes like a flame
She will love you like a fly will never love you,
Love is like a sin my love
For the one that feels it the most.

 <3


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Brixton is almost unrecognisable in this now


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Now this was good



Was gonna play it next, you said you didn't know them when i played them to you the other day...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Was gonna play it next, you said you didn't know them when i played them to you the other day...


 
I know that one, just didn't realise it was them.


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

100% banger


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

(LOVE him)


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Not that I know anything about needing to be carried home


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Love this chick.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

T.U.N.E RaverDrew​​


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>




reminds me of MIA


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> T.U.N.E RaverDrew​​




Makes me almost hope it gets nice and muddy at Boomtown


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

i love this fucking crazy woman!! Saw her in New Cross and me and Claire showed her our tits and she loved it.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

in a public tub
you kiss my micro glove
bubble jet, wont budge
i'm the girl you hate to scrub
body cup
fill her up
competition not enough
zeus hair
hes a bear
diamond in the muff
keep my clothes kinky
and hole in the sheet
never go to bed without a piece of raw meat


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

One of my idols:

Wet in the pool, wet in the shower Wet in the elevator, Trump Tower or my lunch hour, Stiff like a broomstick Zoom, I think you need to take me in the bathroom, quick
Look and you can have it, Eatin' out? This pussy got four stars in Zagat, attack it, I'm a cunning linguist twist words 'round my tongue, And I ain't gonna rhyme the next one, You do it after I'm done...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

FUCKING LOVE THIS, dude, RaverDrew, listen to this, it's ace....listen to the lyrics.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol, this is my party trick tune...


ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GIVE HEAD AND BE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> FUCKING LOVE THIS, dude, RaverDrew, listen to this, it's ace....listen to the lyrics.




Unsurprisingly, I already have it on my iPhone


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Lol, this is my party trick tune...
> 
> 
> ALL YOU GOTTA DO IS GIVE HEAD AND BE BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Unsurprisingly, I already have it on my iPhone


i love that whole album, and in fact ALL her albums, and I'm not ashamed to say it, as cheesy as she is, she's very talented. 
I showed her my tits too.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

FUCKing fucking damn fucking TUNE, this.

Def a snake hips moving song...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> i love that whole album, and in fact ALL her albums, and I'm not ashamed to say it, as cheesy as she is, she's very talented.
> I showed her my tits too.


 
Mine's a greatest hits album, there's a few of hers I like, most of it I skip through...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 you're the one


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Listen to the lyrics, they're fuckin' ace.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>



I want to fuck you on the dancefloor.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Listen to the lyrics, they're fuckin' ace.




love it


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Autochthonous1 you're the one



FUCKING TUNE! Nice and nice nice and nice! Snake hips like this one too.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Pretty sexy one too...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow from Princess Superstar to Danzig, we rule Motherfucker.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

I've sung this one at karaoke


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I've sung this one at karaoke



Right, we HAVE to go to a karaoke place ASAP!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 22, 2013)

I ALWAYS get up to this tune, love it


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 22, 2013)

This one is just beautiful


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)

He's a god, he's a man,
he's a ghost, he's a guru
They're whispering his name
through this disappearing land
But hidden in his coat
is a red right hand


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

Lots of Nels Cline, on Grooveshark. _Chest_ is quite post-rocky, _Destroy All_ more jazzy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 23, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> This one is just beautiful



Nicely fucking said. Needs to be said more. Just like that.


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)

Got a nick cave and tom waits thing on the go tonight o_o


----------



## TruXta (Jan 23, 2013)

Fred Frith. Not in the mood really.


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)

Fucking love the way they turn a pop song into a proper love ballad


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)

right thread this time

bass line at .52


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)

I am not a massive fan of dubstep bangers but Rusko can't half work the crowd, proper love DJs who do that

Atmosphere


----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Rylie Cooper (Jan 23, 2013)

_*JEFFREE STAR!!!*_
Oh yeah, _baby_. This is what_ I'm_ sayin', cunts... ;P


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.reelrebelsradio.com/talent/bitchin-sessions


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## moonsi til (Jan 23, 2013)

First listen of 'The Civil Wars' album 'Barton Hollow'...really lovely so far..


----------



## starfish (Jan 23, 2013)

Trying to make up my mind whether to buy the whole album or just d/l this song.


----------



## Mephitic (Jan 23, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 23, 2013)

I let the beast in too soon, I don’t know how to live
Without my hand on his throat; I fight him always & still
O darling, it's so sweet, you think you know how crazy 
How crazy I am.
You say you don’t spook easy, you won’t go, but I know
And I pray that you will...
Fast as you can, baby run-free yourself of me
Fast as you can.

I may be soft in your palm but I’ll soon grow
Hungry for a fight, and I will not let you win
My pretty mouth will frame the phrases that will
Disprove your faith in man.

So if you catch me trying to find my way into your
Heart from under your skin
Fast as you can, baby scratch me out, free yourself
Fast as you can.

Sometimes my mind don’t shake and shift
But most of the time, it does
And I get to the place where I’m begging for a lift
Or I’ll drown in the wonders and the was
And I’ll be your girl, if you say it’s a gift

And you give me some more of your drugs
Yeah, I’ll be your pet, if you just tell me it’s a gift
Cuz I’m tired of whys, choking on whys,
Just need a little because, because.


----------



## evildacat (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I let the beast in too soon, I don’t know how to live
> Without my hand on his throat; I fight him always & still
> O darling, it's so sweet, you think you know how crazy
> How crazy I am.
> ...


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rylie Cooper said:


> _*JEFFREE STAR!!!*_
> Oh yeah, _baby_. This is what_ I'm_ sayin', cunts... ;P




I love Jeffree Fucking Star....look this is me and my mates with him....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 24, 2013)

The best Morrissey song to sing to..


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 24, 2013)

<3


----------



## jelavicroad (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## mao (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 24, 2013)

ringo requesting this for a future show if you have it


----------



## blairsh (Jan 24, 2013)




----------



## ringo (Jan 25, 2013)

ska invita said:


> ringo requesting this for a future show if you have it




I don't have it, I struggled to find quality new productions last year and have hardly bought anything new and digital since. Mostly buying just 70's at the mo, hardly checking new releases at all, but this is nice. Love this kind of slow, brooding bass line, must sound huge on a sound.


----------



## TitanSound (Jan 25, 2013)

Joe Jackson. Forgot what great tunes Steppin' Out and It's Different for Girls are.


----------



## mao (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 25, 2013)

ringo said:


> Love this kind of slow, brooding bass line, must sound huge on a sound.


if you're on facebook nice clip of it in action here
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=2059444399562


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 25, 2013)

Some more norwegian stuff.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2013)

How I missed this album the first time around is a mystery - ordered - along with Ultra Nate


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 25, 2013)

because life is funny. But have always stayed true to my ideals.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 27, 2013)

Holocaust Day.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 27, 2013)

Puccini's Madam Butterfly, highlights.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 27, 2013)

Have been led into Orb territory by hearing their rather entertaining version of "Freebird" - I'll be ordering some CDs.
In my current jaded state I need some full-on  brain stimulation.
(at other times I find them a bit too "busy"...


----------



## blairsh (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Riklet (Jan 27, 2013)

big tune.  gimme da riddem make me rule dancehall!


----------



## blairsh (Jan 27, 2013)

better than the much better known original imo


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 28, 2013)

Just blissing out to this, wishing I had some ketamine...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)

RaverDrew, let's duet.

You have perfect timing.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)

We need k for this one....listen all the way through, goes on a journey:


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 28, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> [/media]
> You have perfect timing.


 
 i take it that's a joke right ???


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> i take it that's a joke right ???


Nope. I was talking more philosophically; coming into my life... at a pretty perfect time.

Did you like Made by Gonjasufi?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)

RaverDrew.

The scene was so tragic but that was the magic.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 28, 2013)

Reminding myself of a sublime afternoon at Glan Usk....
<object width="420" height="315"><param name="movie" value=""></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="420" height="315" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true"></embed></object>

Sorry, not good at embedding!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)

This man's a genius.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 28, 2013)




----------



## past caring (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow, brogdale, I LOVED that, never heard of that band, love it, thank you


----------



## past caring (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

(God)


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

*GOD. Fact.*


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## past caring (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'M LOVING ALL THIS ROCK MOTHERFUCKERS, KEEP IT UP!!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2013)

The Welsh Bob Dylan


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

NIIIIICCCEE!!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> NIIIIICCCEE!!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jan 29, 2013)

Radio 4. Woke up in loads of pain at just after 5am, no chance of getting back to sleep so got up and made a pot of coffee and started pottering about in my PJs


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2013)

Mellow morning....something of beauty.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

I can't decide if this is awesome or just awful ???  Autochthonous1 what say you ?


----------



## maya (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm listening to a swedish song from the 1960s, called "Green Little Apples".. It's not about green little apples. But it is about fruit.

Couldn't find it on Y*uTube... EDIT: Oh, here it is:


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2013)

Not much in the way of annoying melody, and you need serious speakers to appreciate the bass beat.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I can't decide if this is awesome or just awful ???  Autochthonous1 what say you ?



I never want to ever want to listen to it ever again, so I guess there's my answer. In fact, I had to turn it off before it finished. The only decent thing about it was that massive arse at 1:41.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

OMG, was he peeing in his own mouth????????????????


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

DREW WHY DID YOU DO THIS TO ME?!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I fucking love his vids.


Haha, read the YT comments, check the highest one, I can imagine, so true! Pmsl.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> OMG, was he peeing in his own mouth????????????????


----------



## 8115 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I fucking love his vids.
> 
> 
> Haha, read the YT comments, check the highest one, I can imagine, so true! Pmsl.


 


> My mom came in my room when I was watching this, so I switched to porn. It was easier to explain.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 29, 2013)

Too much rock


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

This is a fantastic song to scream out when you're drunk and a little angry at the world...
FUCK OFF ALL YOU PEOPLE ON THE GROUND!!!



Bit by bit, gonna get my bricks out in the sticks
Bit by bit, gonna build my house in the wildest thickets
Gonna get away from all those mouths and my shit.
I’m getting on a mountain, away from the people on the ground and
Chop chop we gonna build a cabin, up top on a pretty little mountain
Fuck off all you people on the ground, ya!
No I won’t bring too much of anything
Maybe a little slicker for the rain
Maybe just a good book and a heart to break
I’ll make a mistress of a little Wiccan thing
Bit by bit, gonna get my bricks out in the sticks
Bit by bit, gonna build my house in the wildest thickets
Gonna get away from all those mouths and my shit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I NEED CALMING DOWN DAMMIT!

USE YOUR TEETH AND YOUR MOUTH
GIVE ME FLESH AND SKIN
CALM ME DOWN


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ok, so they're a bit of a kooky sounding band but this song is so beautiful and lyrics so true, and it's a nice song to sway to, wanna do some cyber swaying with me
RaverDrew?


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Ah Bollox, just found out via the comments Das Racist split up last month RIP 

and now I'm even more fuming that a certain someone talked me out of going to see them live (then went along themselves)


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Ok, so they're a bit of a kooky sounding band but this song is so beautiful and lyrics so true, and it's a nice song to sway to, wanna do some cyber swaying with me
> RaverDrew?


 
I've seen the way those hips of yours move... I'd happily "sway" ALL night with you 

edit: I prefer that track to the previous one you posted btw


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

You should always go see artists when you got the chance. Never get talked out of it. Never say ''oh I'll catch them next time''.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I've seen the way those hips of yours move... I'd happily "sway" ALL night with you
> 
> edit: I prefer that track to the previous one you posted btw


Yeah that Simply Simple song is quite emotive...for me anyway, they're other stuff is well kooky. But fun kooky. Did you get the lyrics though?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

That Das Racist gave me a headache...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

They're just THE most perfect band for getting drunk to and singing!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm not expecting you to like it but just listen to it, it's pure musical madness! Genius lyrics with unique maniac melody.



And seriosuly, so great to do messy drunk singing to. Alone. In a state of psychosis.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> That Das Racist gave me a headache...


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> They're just THE most perfect band for getting drunk to and singing!


 
Good job I never get drunk and start randomly singing


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

Think I'll get drunk now and sing. I need the release. Hole was always my messy drunken messy state band for singing angrily at the world but now Mother Mother is a close 2nd.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I'm not expecting you to like it but just listen to it, it's pure musical madness! Genius lyrics with unique maniac melody.


 
Not bad... but not for me


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Not bad... but not for me


I don't think it's for _anyone_. It's just crazy but quite genius crazy.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Dunno if you'll find this calming at all ?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

<3


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I fucking love that woman.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm posting it again, just cos.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

THE best SA song of all time EVER:


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

More genius lyrics.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> THE best SA song of all time EVER:




you know this


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Stone cold classic


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Girl, listen to me
When I be sittin in my room all alone, staring at the wall
fantasies, they go through my mind
And I've come to realize that I need true love
and if you wanna give it to me girl make yourself seen
I'll be waiting
I love you​


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

TUNE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

That's more like it for the evening you're having, I reckon


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

This lil documentary about the story behind "Mama Said Knock You Out" is fucking awesome, a must watch when you get the time


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

4 RaverDrew innit.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> 4 RaverDrew innit.



I haven't listened to that in YEARS !!! It reminds me of being a teenager and bunking off school


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>




Makes me wanna gatecrash some party full of young people, and start dancing to "90's classics"


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)

tuuunnee!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## nogojones (Jan 29, 2013)

DJ Disowned farewell party for SAAAAAM just come on random play. One of the few bits of Happy Hardcore I got.

RIP Sam


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 29, 2013)

nogojones said:


> DJ Disowned farewell party for SAAAAAM just come on random play. One of the few bits of Happy Hardcore I got.
> 
> RIP Sam


 
 RIP Saaam, miss you more than you'll ever know.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2013)

Lucky enough to see the man at Cognac Blues Passion just 10 months before he died...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2013)

...and on same festival line-up...


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Is 'cross-posting' allowed?




I picked it for the "drugs music" thread and started listening, the next thing I knew I'd rolled a banger and here I am


----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2013)

You might be in the mood for this then?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

brogdale said:


> You might be in the mood for this then?




Hadn't heard that before (quite liked it) it led me to this (an old favourite of mine)..



and then...



Hope you enjoy them


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

HEY!!!!! Habib!!!! I LOVE him more than words can say.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2013)

"Can't a young man have fun anymore?"


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

One of my favs. STUNNING.Takes me away.


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> One of my favs. STUNNING.Takes me away.


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> HEY!!!!! Habib!!!! I LOVE him more than words can say.


 
For me a source of joy in a sometimes pretty miserable world


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Found him a few years ago and my life has not been the same since. When I was in Hawaii I met a girl who had sung with him, she was incredible too. His music is utter release and escapism for me.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

We posted that at the same time. Yes, totally, me too, just can't _not_ bring you joy!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

This actually makes me cry a bit this one (turned up loud)... it's kind of too beautiful for me to handle.


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> We posted that at the same time. Yes, totally, me too, can't just _not_ bring you joy!


Have you Heard this guy (I've got 3 of his albums so far) ...




And this is (for me) just fantastic (like a trip in a time machine)...



I'm not that into mainstream apparently


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Fuck. Incredible. Beginning to end. Does something to me that last Habib one.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Nope, not heard of him. Creepy, beautiful. Doesn't move me much though. Just creeps me, but in a good way.


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Fuck. Incredible. Beginning to end. Does something to me that last Habib one.


The arrangements in Habib Koite's material are open and sort of "honest" (if you know what I mean) I grew out of music that "forces" a reaction a while back, I'd rather hear something with a little more art/joy


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Nope, not heard of him. Creepy, beautiful. Doesn't move me much though. Just creeps me, but in a good way.


 
I find Luc Arbogast's music restful and relaxing, especially if I've been recording a metal band or a rapper (I don't know why but both those genres seem to jar me in a particular way (it's not that I particularly dislike either genre, it's just the effect they have on me))


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Love it when vocals come in...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Bluesman said:


> I find Luc Arbogast's music restful and relaxing, especially if I've been recording a metal band or a rapper (I don't know why but both those genres seem to jar me in a particular way (it's not that I particularly dislike either genre, it's just the effect they have on me))


 
Erik Satie will always do that for me.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

THIS ONE!


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Love it when vocals come in...





Yeah I like that (that's what I love about music, there's always stuff you've not already heard, not like those "political parties"  )

I am afraid I'm going to have to break the chain for now (my dogs need walking, I'm getting the "longing looks that say it all" from all three of them, so I've no choice  )


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

And my fav Erik Satie besides Gnossienne No. 3 and Danses de Travers:



Yep, those three are my favourites.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

And goodnight world. Xx



Ahh that bit that kicks in around 3 mins gets me everytime....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

​​


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

My feelings swell and stretch, I see from greater heights.​The skin of my emotions lays beneath my own.​You'll never feel the heat of this soul, *my fever burns me deeper than I've ever shown.*​​​


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> My feelings swell and stretch, I see from greater heights.​The skin of my emotions lays beneath my own.​You'll never feel the heat of this soul, *my fever burns me deeper than I've ever shown.*​​​




Watched the Fiona Apple above then went to what I love best, Tom Waits...







LOL I see cause and effect in action in these two


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Definitely!


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Here's a few from "Frank's Story" ...



Seems to lead to...



Continues here...





It makes sense to me anyway


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 30, 2013)

Hell don't know my fury. You're all I need.
And maybe some faith would do me good.
I don't know what I'm doing, don't know shit, I change my mind,
I can't decide, there's too many variations to consider.
No thing I do, don't do no thing but bring me more to do,
It's true, I do imbue my blue unto myself, I make it bitter.


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Definitely!


"Hell Broke Luce" is apparently about Jeff Lucey, an Iraq vet who hanged himself

I like Tom Wait's material because there's an entire story or life in each of many of his songs, he sort of drags you off down some of the side roads of life, for a brief look at something that's caught his attention


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2013)

deeeep deep house ...


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Hell don't know my fury. You're all I need.
> And maybe some faith would do me good.
> I don't know what I'm doing, don't know shit, I change my mind,
> I can't decide, there's too many variations to consider.
> ...




I love the way that track breaks down in the last third...


You must have guessed this was coming...


----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> deeeep deep house ...





I had to go and "plink*" Tom Waits/Beefheart out of my system before listening to the house track ( to prevent genre-shock and all that  )


* Plinking = Playing (very badly) songs I like on an old jazz guitar that makes me look like I actually know what I'm doing some of the time


----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw this lot in the far Out tent 2011...really memorable set.



Video : Cue innuendo fest?


----------



## pesh (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Bluesman (Jan 30, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Saw this lot in the far Out tent 2011...really memorable set.
> 
> 
> 
> Video : Cue innuendo fest?




Or a bit of magic and mayhem...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2013)

My fave...


----------



## yield (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

yield said:


>






A Homebrew


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 1, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> *my fever burns me deeper than I've ever shown.*​​​


 
I recognise that line from somewhere else


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

This is Gash


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Yeah! I like them mucho, mucho. Floaty Ketamine music in the park, on a sunny day, after a mad night out.

And this one's a little bit sexy.

Need this shit downloaded, maaaan!


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

What a voice!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm listening to Pearl Jam's version of 'Love Reign O'er Me' because I wanted to know what The Who would've sounded like if their singer was a constipated redneck. Not good is the answer.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Yeah! I like them mucho, mucho. Floaty Ketamine music in the park.
> 
> And this one's a little bit sexy.
> 
> Need this shit downloaded, maaaan!




Well I didn't expect any Gash fans. They're pretty cool.

Try this then:


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm listening to Pearl Jam's version of 'Love Reign O'er Me' because I wanted to know what The Who would've sounded like if their singer was a constipated redneck. Not good is the answer.


ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS? PJ's version is INCREDIBLE.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

Kaputter Hamster


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> ARE YOU FUCKING SERIOUS? PJ's version is INCREDIBLE.


 
I pity you.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> I pity you.


I pity you! You must be dead inside.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

*shivers*


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

*Perfection. Vedder's voice unmatched.*


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 1, 2013)

Unmatched until that Nirvana tribute band I saw down the pub last tuesday night. I say Nirvana tribute band, it was just a junkie wailing to himself on the pavement outside.


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I pity you! You must be dead inside.


 
"Dead inside" = When you see an old friend (great guitarist with an* incredible* voice for rock/metal) doing MOR Gospel Rock (sounding like he's played in "the top of the pops easy listening orchestra" his entire life) cos he's gone and got an imaginary friend 

Makes me want to cry 


(No *real* offence intended to those of faith  )


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Knotted said:


> Well I didn't expect any Gash fans. They're pretty cool.
> 
> Try this then:



Ohhhhhh yeaaaah, that fuckin' hit the spot! Niiiiiice.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bluesman said:


> "Dead inside" = When you see an old friend (great guitarist with an* incredible* voice for rock/metal) doing MOR Gospel Rock (sounding like he's played in "the top of the pops easy listening orchestra" his entire life) cos he's gone and got an imaginary friend
> 
> Makes me want to cry
> 
> ...


Gospel rock. Gospel. Rock. Two words that should NEVER be anywhere near each other.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

And of course cccc cchhhrrri cccchhhhrriiistian rock (hard for me to say).


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> And of course cccc cchhhrrri cccchhhhrriiistian rock (hard for me to say).


 
CYPMs


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Bluesman said:


> A Homebrew



Nice fucking work people! Love it. Love it, I like it more than the original but that maybe because I've so utterly overheard it now, your versions raw and a little bit more... romantic. Like the echoey sound, synthesizer and the guitar solo, gives it a very different gravely feel. Niceness!


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

And that's enough form me.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

Fuck it, one more.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Sorry, I can't resist....


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Feb 1, 2013)

This mix has been entertaining me for a while now.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Sorry, I can't resist....





Has to be the most gorgeous man on the planet at that point in time ever ever ever.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2013)

Knotted said:


>




Fantastic...Friday evening Blues

There are more HQ versions, but I just love this wander around Wilbraham Road railway station...


----------



## Superdupastupor (Feb 1, 2013)

Arthur Lee, you lovely lovely man!!


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Nice fucking work people! Love it. Love it, I like it more than the original but that maybe because I've so utterly overheard it now, your versions raw and a little bit more... romantic. Like the echoey sound, synthesizer and the guitar solo, gives it a very different feel. Niceness!


 

FYI We didn't use the Ike's rap sample...



Instead I DI'd a Jazz Bass into an ART tube pre, compressed with an 1176 and Logic's EQ, used an ES175 for the rhythm guitar and a Les Paul for the lead, strings were from Absynth, Drums were recorded by a friend in France (in his pill-box in the garden -at least one person has a *good* use for old military gun enplacements ) 

Mic was a U87 clone into an ART tube preamp (the same one we used for bass) then into an 1176, then Audioease's Speakerphone, then into Logic's Chan EQ (all reverbs were Lexicon)

I also had a large loop I'd made of a nice rough old piece of vinyl (and the "stylus lift off" at the end), and I added a bit of noise (which was a bit more complex than it sounds (I love to try things, and geek about when I get the chance, and this "noise thing" is something I've been refining over a few years now  ))..

I mixed some pink and white noise together in a ratio about 3:2, added an octaver to generate some lower frequencies, that got mixed with the vinyl sample, and squashed a bit with an 1176 to make it sound like one thing rather than 4 joined together, and then just faded it in and out throughout the track as required, it's not exactly audible, but it adds a "feel" to the overall track that works for me 

BTW The stereo buss had Cytonic's Glue and PSP's Vintage Warmer (with one of my presets) and a Logic limiter just to stop it making it into nasty digital distortion ;-)

If I was going to remix, I'd attenuate the fret squeak (by inversion but not kill it completely 'cos it'd sound unnatural) on the ES 175, and prolly give the Les Paul a bit more bottom end, but it was a vehicle for Stacy, and certainly not me trying to be a guitar-hero in any way sense or form 

Glad you liked it


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Fantastic...Friday evening Blues


 
It's tremendous isn't it? Just found it on youtube. Stage presence. I used to request that song at discos.




			
				brogdale said:
			
		

> There are more HQ versions, but I just love this wander around Wilbraham Road railway station...




I'll listen to that back. It looks pretty cool.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Knotted said:


> It's tremendous isn't it? Just found it on youtube. Stage presence. I used to request that song at discos.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll listen to that back. It looks pretty cool.


 





☝ The guy that taught Blues Boy King to play 

And now, Ladiezzzzz and Genel'men here's Kotze (IMO an incredibly inventive player  )...



(I posted the last one because it sounds a bit like "Poor Boy" and I'm hoping people will enjoy it  )


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Just found this great cover of Crossroads with a REAL blues cat...


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

Bluesman said:


>




Fuck me.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

Bluesman said:


> And now, Ladiezzzzz and Genel'men here's Kotze (IMO an incredibly inventive player  )...
> 
> 
> 
> (I posted the last one because it sounds a bit like "Poor Boy" and I'm hoping people will enjoy it  )




That's genius.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Knotted said:


> Fuck me.


 
Without Booker White, there'd be a janitor somewhere called Riley B King and we'd have no BB King (to *me* that's a *big* deal, but that's maybe not-so for all here )

Here's something else...





What a fantastic story (in just one song)


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2013)

Some Hill Country Blues....from up in the woods..


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Knotted said:


> That's genius.


 
This is genius...



I bought an ES175 because of Joe Pass 

I've never regretted it either


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2013)

That opening note........!!!!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2013)

Do we need a Blues thread?


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

brogdale said:


> That opening note........!!!!




That's great footage.

I'm into anything with brass in it so I will reply with this:


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Do we need a Blues thread?


 
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-blues.277357/


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

It crosses my mind that there might be some footage of Elmore James out there somewhere, but I can't find any on youtube.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2013)

Knotted said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-blues.277357/


 
Doh....the trouble with being a newbie.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

First two CD's I ever bought were John Lee Hooker's House of the Blues and a Lightnin' Hopkins compilation. My tape deck broke and so that was all I had to listen to. I was happy, though.


Love Lightnin' Hopkins.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 1, 2013)

I was lucky enough to be at this gig.
Schultz sounded very good and how cool is Steve Gomes on bass?


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

Oh this is nice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=wcToFvRuTTQ


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2013)

Right that's enough blues.

Over and out.


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Do we need a Blues thread?


 
If it's there, they will come 

(Did I mention I'm an ordained Minister in the Church of the Latterday Dude?)



Seriously! 

I'm 23 minutes into Joe Pass's intro  and there's still no sign of Ella Fitzgerald (unless I drifted off on the guitar work and missed it LOL)

I think she rocks up in a few minutes


----------



## mao (Feb 1, 2013)




----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Do we need a Blues thread?


 


Saw this, thought of your post


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Knotted said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-blues.277357/


 
Who is going to break it to an admin that we now need about 30 posts moving?


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 1, 2013)

Knotted said:


> Right that's enough blues.
> 
> Over and out.





You can never really have enough blues...



But using Jamie Foxx as the (admittedly rather loose) link here's some R&B with some *luverly laydies* as a bonus ...



Love that kick


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 2, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Need this shit downloaded, maaaan!


 
I just searched the whole of the internet for "Gash" but couldn't find what I was looking for


----------



## mao (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 2, 2013)

Come on Saturday afternoon, let fuckin have you!


----------



## Libertad (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2013)

From the Bay's finest..



Nice.


----------



## clicker (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2013)

Just wow....

E2A the BBC sessions version (Fairport) on Spotify is also amazing for those so inclined.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 2, 2013)

top of my shopping list at the moment


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2013)

My first reggie record...


----------



## ska invita (Feb 3, 2013)

brogdale said:


>


one of the first reggae tunes i got into too - my mate had a copy

THeres a bunch of tunes on the rhythm. I think this is the original


a couple more


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 3, 2013)

FUCKING KARAOKE!!! 

(See my latest thread)


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2013)

Bluesman said:


> FUCKING KARAOKE!!!
> 
> (See my latest thread)


 
Multi-tasking, eh?

Howling fuckers!


----------



## Bluesman (Feb 3, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Multi-tasking, eh?
> 
> Howling fuckers!


 
Just used a little Zoom field recorder to sample it, my latest plan is to wait until I hear them start to surface tomorrow, and play it back to them through the wall and let their hangovers do the real work for me


----------



## miniGMgoit (Feb 3, 2013)

m b v


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 3, 2013)

Thrice Mice


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 3, 2013)

miniGMgoit said:


> m b v


----------



## 8115 (Feb 3, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01q1myv

Really enjoying it.  Takes me back.  Seems like house hasn't really moved on over the last ten years.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

So you thought it would happen,
I know where no one can reach you.
No, I don't mind it's your world,
Why would you you fake it?
Something happens and it's not enough.
Never thought that it would mean so much.
Heaven won't keep us together,
Right place at the wrong time.
It takes all kinds of weather,
Distant new skies.
Somewhere nothing can reach us,
These days go by.
Good luck, goodbye.
Was it ever quite enough?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 3, 2013)

Pretty much always hate things that "grow on you" (mostly becuse itmeans repeated trips to the clinic) but gotto say after having this played at me several times, i rate like it


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I just searched the whole of the internet for "Gash" but couldn't find what I was looking for


I'm sure you did! Plenty of it...


----------



## blairsh (Feb 3, 2013)

Aw, good mammarys...i mean memories


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I'm sure you did! Plenty of it...



not really


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I fancy you,
But I've been destitute
And all I know dissolved
I could never reundo you
I will always say it's so
I will always speak the truth
Descend into a noose
I could never reundo you
I want to bury you
Vultures circle around,
Feathers float, wings flap, beaks pound,
And though my hearts exposed,
I could never reundo you.
I will always bleed the truth,
I will always speak it true,
I was sent to cut you loose,
I will never reundo you.

And the sky is deeper than a dream.


----------



## blairsh (Feb 3, 2013)

Looks like a Sunday night flashback half hour here...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

It's not the truth I say,
It's just a mockery.
Don't need to waste my time;
You know I really try.
You take and never give,
It gets so hard to live.
I'm hanging on a ledge,
Push straight over the edge.
Grow up and be a man.
Drop dead, right where I stand.
I'm hanging on a ledge,
Push straight over the edge.
Don't do the things you do,
Don't have to oblige you.
You take and never give,
It gets so hard to live.
I'm hanging on a ledge,
Push straight over the edge.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2013)

Autochthonous1





> Burn it up in the atmosphere
> Watch the smoke, rise up, where do we go from here
> Why did I think that the truth would become clear
> I tell you how i feel, you say it's insincere
> ...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

This was my summer K song. Driving 'round London with windows down, this song blaring out, doing lines of K off the CD in the passenger seat.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2013)

"*The wages are lousy, but the hours are great*"


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Wait for it to kick in...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2013)

love this one...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm not that stupid,
I just need a lot of help
To understand how stupid you really are.
Down at the bottom
Of the ocean, I lay down
*Nobody's coming*
* Just continue to drown.*



We live inside this black web you have spun
Greed and your bile is miles away
Don't tell me I have lost when clearly I've won
I want to see you stretched out on the floor
The world's broken doll,
The world's shattered whore.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> love this one...




Yep.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 3, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> My ex's fav Tindersticks song.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

I hope I hold a special place with the rest of them.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Funny how I find myself 
in love with you
If I could buy my reasoning 
I'd pay to lose


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

> When you were young and on your own
> how did it feel to be alone?
> I was always thinking
> games that I was playing
> ...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>




1990!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew, you make me feel...



Listen to all of it, beginning to end RaverDrew!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew, I got an idea you could gather all the parts of your junkyard heart and make a collage...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

I'll be round in 10 mins


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Is that all there is? (song for free spirits who are never satisfied, takes a lot to amuse us).



Autochthonous1 said:


>





I remember when I was a very little girl, our house caught on fire.
I'll never forget the look on my father's face as he gathered me up
in his arms and raced through the burning building out to the pavement.
I stood there shivering in my pajamas and watched the whole world go up in flames.
And when it was all over I said to myself, "Is that all there is to a fire?"

*Is that all there is, is that all there is?*
*If that's all there is my friends, then let's keep dancing*
*Let's break out the booze and have a ball*
*If that's all there is?*

And when I was 12 years old, my father took me to the circus, the greatest show on earth.
There were clowns and elephants and dancing bears
And a beautiful lady in pink tights flew high above our heads.
And as I sat there watching the marvelous spectacle
I had the feeling that something was missing.
I don't know what, but when it was over,
I said to myself, "Is that all there is to a circus?"

Is that all there is, is that all there is?
If that's all there is my friends, then let's keep dancing
Let's break out the booze and have a ball
If that's all there is?

Then I fell in love, with the most wonderful boy in the world.
We would take long walks by the river or just sit for hours gazing into each other's eyes.
We were so very much in love.
*Then one day, he went away. And I thought I'd die -- but I didn't. *
* And when I didn't I said to myself, "Is that all there is to love?"*

Is that all there is, is that all there is?
If that's all there is my friends, then let's keep dancing

*I know what you must be saying to yourselves.*
* If that's the way she feels about it why doesn't she just end it all?*
*Oh, no. Not me. I'm in no hurry for that final disappointment.*
For I know, just as well as I'm standing here talking to you,
When that final moment comes and I'm breathing my last breath, I'll be saying to myself;

*Is that all there is, is that all there is?*
If that's all there is my friends, then let's keep dancing
Let's break out the booze and have a ball
*If that's all there is? *


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Shine on me baby 'cos it's raining in my heart,
(I love you Elliott with all my damaged, glued-up, stupid, spazzing heart!).


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

*A Distorted Reality Is Now a Necessity to Be Free, RaverDrew!*


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fuck. Song makes me cry, damn bollocks, why do i do it to myself;
Bit where he sings ''...missed you a lot'', ''...turned to this abandoned place'' his voice,
dunno why, just makes my eyes water, then a again in the next bit...''it's dead and gone''.

Actually I know why.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>



Haha, one of the few i always skip when it comes on, i don't like Pretty Ugly Before either, dunno, it's like just TOO dull and dreary, and that's saying something! Never listen to them. But love that line ''I wouldn't be such a hero if I wasn't such a zero''.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Fucking YES, Motherfucker!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Best song by them. Nice little description about the buying the hope religion.


Can I be saved, I spent all my money
On a future grave?
Wooden jesus I'll cut you in,
On twenty percent of my future sin.
Porcelain Mary, her majesties pure
Looking for virgin territory,
Coat hanger halos don't come cheap,
From television shepherds with living room sheep.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Vedder and Cornell duet, innit! 
When Eddie comes in it changes the whole song, cos he is GOD. Fact.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Haha, one of the few i always skip when it comes on, i don't like Pretty Ugly Before either, dunno, it's like just TOO dull and dreary, and that's saying something! Never listen to them. But love that line ''I wouldn't be such a hero if I wasn't such a zero''.


 
How did you know that line was why I posted it ?


----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## mao (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Every storm in the sky, tells us how and shows us why...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>




That just makes me want to go dancing with you NOW ffs


----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

OOOooohhhhhh


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> That just makes me want to go dancing with you NOW ffs


Yeah, me too, though I also thought it would be good music to do something else to too...on k. Xx


----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> That just makes me want to go dancing with you NOW ffs


AND I saw they got karaoke on the 6th at Hoot....



But, no, we is being sensible innit....


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Yeah, me too, though I also thought it would be good music to do something else to too...on k. Xx


 
Go cycling ?  I don't know what you're on about


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> AND I saw they got karaoke on the 6th at Hoot....



Really ? 



> But, no, we is being sensible innit....



It's a bit too soon, but hey, if we can both get some sensible things done beforehand...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Really ?
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit too soon, but hey, if we can both get some sensible things done beforehand...


there is noway either of us can sort our lives out in 2 days, ffs God took at least 7!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Aww man, i remember this on the dance floor, y'know when it really kicks in, everyone went mental!!
MAKE THE BEATS GO HARDER!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

You fondle my trigger, then you blame my gun!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> You fondle my trigger, then you blame my gun!


----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>



I LOVE ZERO 7!!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Did you like this RaverDrew?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

I fucking love that song Drew!
All I need's a little time...
Cute vid innit. I love seeing people in love.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I fucking love that song Drew!
> All I need's a little time...


 
Thought you might


----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Thought you might


It was a beautiful vid too. Can we go to a diner and share a milkshake?


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> It was a beautiful vid too. Can we go to a diner and share a milkshake?
> View attachment 28555


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Yeah RaverDrew, we gotta do it proper though, two straws, heads touching. There are a few diners round London now too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm havin a boogie while my tea is cooking...


----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Yeah RaverDrew, we gotta do it proper though, two straws, heads touching. There are a few diners round London now too.


 
I'll hold you to that... literally


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Anyone went to Rockit, or the Wag or Electric Ballroom back in the day?


...and....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> I'll hold you to that... literally


Sharing a milkshake, romantic slurping stylee in a diner, then back home to fuck on k to dubstep - there are some things money can't buy, for everything else there's Mastercard.

We fucking rule.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 4, 2013)

Never went to any of those places. last time i was in the electric ballroom was to see a secret madness gig performing as the Dangermen. First saw Sick of It all live back in 95. Seen them a few times.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Sharing a milkshake, romantic slurping stylee in a diner, then back home to fuck on k to dubstep - there are some things money can't buy, for everything else there's Mastercard.
> 
> We fucking rule.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

When me and Caspar saw these in Berlin (and I jumped around and moshed till I was bruised, bleeding and sick, literally) and found out they were gonna be at Boomtown a couple of months later I asked the lead singer to snort lines of coke off my tits but when we got to Boomtown we missed them (prob off having fun elsewhere, munted)


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

BUT we DID see:

AND THEY FUCKING RULED!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> We fucking rule.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>




My favourite subhumans song


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 4, 2013)

Atypical Mugison because he is not singing on this one but it is a nice/creepy story about how the sea got salty.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2013)

I still think this is wonderful....


----------



## xes (Feb 4, 2013)

Been on an old school hardcore/jungle mission these last few days.

stuff like....



this



and this


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2013)

...and they still are trying to defy the man...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

"Wild thing Autochthonous1... you make my heart sing...



RIP Reg


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> "Wild thing Autochthonous1... you make my heart sing...




Wild thing, think I love you.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 4, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Wild thing, think I love you.


 
but I want to know for sure...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 4, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> but I want to know for sure...


 
You make everything groovy, wild thing,
Come on, hold me tight, I love you.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 5, 2013)

I love Marc, gorgeous pretty thing.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 5, 2013)

The best one.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2013)

The Smiths live on Sky Arts.


----------



## starfish (Feb 5, 2013)

Geri said:


> The Smiths live on Sky Arts.


 
Clicked onto this thread just in time then  (hits record)


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 5, 2013)

Autochthonous1


----------



## maomao (Feb 5, 2013)

Having a blues night:


----------



## Geri (Feb 5, 2013)

starfish said:


> Clicked onto this thread just in time then  (hits record)


 
It's like being 19 again.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## mao (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## mao (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 5, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2013)

Mellow...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 this is my message to you-ou-ou...





> Don't worry about a thing,
> Cause every little thing,
> Gonna be all right.


 
 Happy Earthday Bob


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2013)

Not getting the likies, but heck...I'll persevere.

Here's Bernie giving it his all on a great track that ends up sounding a little bit like a wigged out version of Texas! (Confession; I pretend not to, but when the OH puts on her Texas collection...I quite like it....sometimes)

_"Oh I remember you said can I fight and breathe _
_So now I always always hold my breath you see _
_You're my heaven you're my spaceman in your shiny shiny suit..."_​​No. get a grip Brogdale...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2013)

Whilst on the jolly topic of former brit-pop heros....here's a nice little ditty...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Not getting the likies, but heck...I'll persevere.
> 
> Here's Bernie giving it his all on a great track that ends up sounding a little bit like a wigged out version of Texas! (Confession; I pretend not to, but when the OH puts on her Texas collection...I quite like it....sometimes)
> 
> _"Oh I remember you said can I fight and breathe _​_So now I always always hold my breath you see _​_You're my heaven you're my spaceman in your shiny shiny suit..."_​​No. get a grip Brogdale...




I remember buying this in Beggars Banquet, loving it, playing it to death, then getting utterly sick of it. Haven't listened to it in years, and brings back good memories. Still sounds cheesy as fuck mind.


----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 6, 2013)

A lost classic:


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2013)

there's a quiet conversation going on behind me and i'm trying to work out if it concerns me


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1




> So don't let the world bring you down.
> Not everyone here is that fucked up and cold.
> Remember why you came and while you're alive
> experience the warmth before you grow old


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Autochthonous1



OMG I FUCKING LOVE YOU, I totally have always loved that song!!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

4 RaverDrew


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I fucking love you RaverDrew, you beautiful man!

If the world would fall apart
In a fiction-worthy wind,
I wouldn't change a thing now that you're here.
Your love is a verb
Here in my room.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>



HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY MY HAPPY SONG!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY HAPPY MY HAPPY SONG!


 
"And I don't understand why sleep all day"

I can think of a few reasons tbh


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

FUCKing tune!

Nothing like that turned up loud as, when it kicks in, i'm singing it, neighbours no like.... 3:55.....Wwwwwwhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>




FUCKING LOVE THIS TRACK ALMOST AS MUCH AS I LOVE YOU !!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> FUCKING LOVE THIS TRACK ALMOST AS MUCH AS I LOVE YOU !!!


OMG I just almost wrote that EXACT thing to you with the song i just sent you on PM!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Stopped myself innit.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> OMG I just almost wrote that EXACT thing to you with the song i just sent you on PM!!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


>




.......Thread idea?

Weather related tracks?


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 6, 2013)

Mark Fisher's brilliant piano


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 missing youuuuu <3



turn it up LOUD and listen to that bass wobble


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Autochthonous1 missing youuuuu <3
> 
> 
> 
> turn it up LOUD and listen to that bass wobble



Yeah, totally need to grind hard up against summink now!!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Still can't believe he put his hands right down my jeans and grabbed my ass, inside my knickers! He was very naughty!
I love that song...


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

That lead singer looks familiar


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh, THAT's why ???


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Oh, THAT's why ???


I chose YOUUUU though didnt I!!!!!??!!!!!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>



That's my fav song off that album. Damn, i love you!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I chose YOUUUU though didnt I!!!!!??!!!!!!


 
After I dragged you away from the Viking invaders  

Viking rock star vs me... and you choose me ???

You must be mad/blind/???


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> That's my fav song off that album. Damn, i love you!


 
It's a no brainer tbh, I'm not massively keen on the rest of that album...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> It's a no brainer tbh, I'm not massively keen on the rest of that album...


Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttt??????? I LOVE the whole album apart from like 2 songs! Its a splendid album!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> After I dragged you away from the Viking invaders
> 
> Viking rock star vs me... and you choose me ???
> 
> You must be mad/blind/???


Everytime!
He didn't have that certain je ne se... Drewness. Nobody does but you, obvs .


How many times do I have to tell you; it was ages since i really fancied a man inside and out! I'm fussy, me!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaatttttttttt??????? I LOVE the whole album apart from like 2 songs! Its a splendid album!!


 
You know me, I'm a miserable fucker who hasn't left the country in years, hearing some chick bang on about how great England is just makes me bitter. 

It's alright, but not her best by far.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> It's alright, but not her best by far.


Well of course not!!!


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Everytime!
> He didn't have that certain je ne se... Drewness. Nobody does but you, obvs .
> 
> 
> How many times do I have to tell you; it was ages since i really fancied a man inside and out! I'm fussy, me!!!


 
Fucking hell, you really are perfect


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Fucking hell, you really are perfect


 
Nah, noway, if i was you wouldn't like me.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm gonna put this on and dance around while I cook


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)

Here come the remix...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

For RaverDrew.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

"_Live fast die_ hard and _leave_ an unwashed, _bloated corpse that stinks_ like shit"



That dirty fucking bastard arsehole, I can't not love him.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

_"Live fast die hard and leave an unwashed, bloated corpse that stinks like shit_"





That dirty, sick, arsehole bastard, I can't help but not fucking love him.


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 6, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> For RaverDrew.



Fucking LOVE her!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 6, 2013)

I actually fucking love the crazy bastard. I'd do him.

4 RaverDrew:


If there is a god, i give you one justin beiber, for one GG fucking Allin.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 6, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Feb 6, 2013)

Just a girl, with featherweight curls.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Don't normally like mainstream, pop type stuff, but I like this, a little.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

You wanna slow dance again, RaverDrew?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2013)

Couldn't decide; this or the original?

heck, it's Thursday...let's go for it..


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

All men should have long hair and that is THAT (as this clip proves).


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Couldn't decide; this or the original?
> 
> heck, it's Thursday...let's go for it..



Always gets me joining in with the backing vocals!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Hell fucking yeah!



_King of my heart,_​_Don't you know I love you so,_
_Don't you know I'll never let you go?_
_The touch of your fingertips sends shivers down my spine._
_I want to feel the warmth of your body on mine._
_I wanna kiss you till my lips get sore._


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I just utterly luv this.


RaverDrew, quit yet?


It's just a cigarette and it cannot be that bad
Honey don't you love me and you know it makes me sad?
It's just a cigarette like you always used to do
I was different then, I don't need them to be cool

It's just a cigarette and it harms your pretty lungs
Well it's only twice a week so there's not much of a chance
It's just a cigarette it'll soon be only ten
Honey can't you trust me when I want to stop I can

It's just a cigarette and it's just a Malboro Light
Maybe but is it worth it if we fight?
It's just a cigarette that I got from Jamie-Lee
She's gonna get a smack and I'm gonna give you three!

It's just a cigarette and I only did it once
it's only twice a week so there's not much of a chance
It's just a cigarette and I'm sorry that I did it
Honey can't you trust me when I want to stop I can!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

YES! Song means SERIOUS business.


Unzip my body, take my heart out.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

brogdale said:


>



Ohhh I love that!!!! Nice one. I got it on real loud.

I really love that picture there too.


----------



## RaverDrew (Feb 7, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I just utterly luv this.
> 
> 
> RaverDrew, quit yet?
> ...



At the bus stop puffin on my inhalator right now... It's not quite the same... Without you :-/


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

OMG, how comes I never knew of this band!!? 
Ta muchly brogdale.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Wow, it's all a bit stunning, this song gets more beautiful as it goes on...
RaverDrew, puuuuuuuuuuuurleease download EVERYTHING by this band for me!?
Love finding new music that I fall in love with.



Fuck, kind of song which makes me really want to try and learn guitar (again).
Love it more from half way through, when it changes, gets proper emotional...well, for myself.
It's lights out after this kiss. Then time can torment us.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

brogdale, did you like that King of My Heart song?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

brogdale, just found out that the name of that band is a a very special flower in Hawaii that I loved when I was there and this flower which grows from the lava rock and has an incredible Hawaiian love story attached to it. Ohia. I have pictures of me with this plant on the lava. And I am glad that this is an equally beautiful band.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> brogdale, did you like that King of My Heart song?


 
 Not quite my bag...(veering a little too close to 'Straycats' territory for my liking, if I'm honest  )...

Meanwhile, the one true song...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Damn right.

Just because I want to, it don't mean I will
And just because I'm angry, it don't mean I'd kill
And just because she looks good, it don't mean I'd hit it.
And just because I'm horny, it don't mean i'm widdit.
Just because I make records, don't mean that I'm gassed.
And just because I'm rapping, don't mean I chase ass.
Just because I'm whylin, don't mean I can't stop.
I got discipline baby and I use it a lot!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Not quite my bag...(veering a little too close to 'Straycats' territory for my liking, if I'm honest )...


 
Straycats??


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

More downloading please RaverDrew; Mother Mother.


''And I found brimstone in my garden,
I found roses set on fire,
And I found Jesus - what a liar!''


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Straycats??




Hmmm....


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

My baby's gone like a flame,
 Put out by the rain,
 Water down the drain.
 Little face, little feet, little hands in my mind
Where I'm crying all the time.
 Little face, little feet, little hands in my brain,
Driving me insane.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Raaahhhh, need to dl everything by this sexy motherfucker too!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 7, 2013)

I got a feeling we are gonna win.
Our bodies make it perfect
And your eyes can make me swim
Then again everything seems new,
I can barely hold my tongue.
To say the least I'm into you, RaverDrew (ha, the last bit rhymed with your name 'n' everythin', innit.)


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


>


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 8, 2013)

Stravinski - Petrushka


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 8, 2013)

A classic Danish indie anthem.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 9, 2013)

Love him.....


----------



## Favelado (Feb 9, 2013)

This was number 1. A great pop/house track. I think it's actually the singing that makes it. It's restrained and slightly melancholy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=TecR_5-rQ4U&feature=endscreen

Edit. Got to the rap - which is very bad.


----------



## Libertad (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2013)

Go on, open another pale ale and kick those shoes off.....


----------



## blairsh (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 9, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 9, 2013)

Anyone can be a genius these days


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 10, 2013)

One of the scariest dubstep tunes ever


Proto house (kind of !) from Herb Alpert, sleeeezy video


----------



## blairsh (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 10, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> Love him.....




Good call. I like this one too;


----------



## blairsh (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## baldrick (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 10, 2013)

Bad taste Sunday cunts


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## gmac (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 12, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 13, 2013)

Following from the 'age' thread...


----------



## yardbird (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm with the sentiment.
Not the dancin'


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2013)

A lie actually - more of a potential earworm - campus radio station playing it as I passed the studio.



Another "age" thing..


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 13, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2013)

Man on bus on phone talking about him and his gf have had the same table in the same restaurant once a week for the past five years.


----------



## 8115 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm getting into listening to music more - thanks to ripping some CDs and being able to listen all over the house thanks to my phone.
Found a gem of a track on Loop Guru's "Loop Bites Dog".
Sadly not available online.

Tam Duugi

The cheekiest bit of sampling - of a piece of music I hope one day to have the emotional stability to cope with again.
I won't even mention the sampled music because it might spoil the discovery for others. ...


----------



## mao (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2013)




----------



## heinous seamus (Feb 15, 2013)

Haven't heard that one for a while brogdale. Good tune!

I'm listening to this and it's fucking amazing  :


----------



## mao (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2013)

Luuuurrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
Only a day late.


----------



## mao (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## mao (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## Mrs Magpie (Feb 16, 2013)

Very loud wall-shaking bass from the lad next door. It's turning into a pattern. As soon as his Mum goes off to work in the morning, the walls start shaking.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 16, 2013)

The very underated and quite unique Andrew Fairley (RIP)


----------



## 8115 (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## mao (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 16, 2013)




----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 17, 2013)

funky tune - anyone know where in London it was filmed?


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 17, 2013)

I really love this tune, good on a sunny day like today too


----------



## 8115 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## Libertad (Feb 17, 2013)

Sunday funkabout:


----------



## Libertad (Feb 17, 2013)

So sweet:


----------



## blairsh (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## dessiato (Feb 17, 2013)

Inspired by Stanley, I am listening to The Who


----------



## 8115 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Feb 17, 2013)

Kate bush - night of the swallow


----------



## 8115 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 18, 2013)

This thread could alternatively be titled the "Name a Song at Random" thread...

Here, it's Blut Aus Nord's last album playing just now. This is Epitome XIV, first song on it


----------



## 8115 (Feb 18, 2013)

http://www.myspace.com/arrowsmusic/music/songs/i-can-hear-your-lungs-rattling-52613655


----------



## renegadechicken (Feb 18, 2013)

for some reason, probably following the news of the death of an old friend this


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 18, 2013)

Marvin Gaye sexual healing. I heard a cover of this the other day and it was so awful.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## flypanam (Feb 18, 2013)




----------



## Dr Nookie (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm listening to the Dirty Dancing theme tune 'I've had the time of my life' on my iPod on the 333 to Streatham pissed and loving it!


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 20, 2013)

God knows why, haven't heard it for years, suddenly popped into my head so I've put it on.


----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## Bruce23 (Feb 20, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 23, 2013)

Rip Kevin & Lol


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 23, 2013)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## catinthehat (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Belushi (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 24, 2013)

blairsh you have been keeping us entertained for the last hour, have been seeking out you tunes


----------



## Firky (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 24, 2013)

just had this posted on my fb wall by a friend.  it's new, and kinda sweet.  alt-rock-y-shoegaze-y-stoner-y-groove-y-ish.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 24, 2013)

angry morning!


----------



## Knotted (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## billy_bob (Feb 24, 2013)

Irresistible, after ZF:



(And oddly just what you need after an hour fifteen or so of ZF live, complete with naked Japanese man hula-hooping.)


----------



## Libertad (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 24, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 24, 2013)

the audience failing to get down


----------



## Knotted (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 25, 2013)




----------



## Roadkill (Feb 25, 2013)

A YouTube video of June Tabor and the Oysterband singing Bright Morning Star, the first song of their encore at Exeter Cathedral last Thursday:



It's shaky and the sound's not great, but it's the only video from that concert on YouTube so far.  That's a shame, because it was quite possibly the best gig I've ever been to.


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 27, 2013)

Bloody brilliant


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 27, 2013)

I bet you like this avu9lives:



(hilariously bad video though)


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 1, 2013)

Last tune of the night here.....


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 1, 2013)




----------



## cybertect (Mar 1, 2013)

The Soft Boys - Invisible Hits

Went to see Robyn Hitchcock's 60th birthday gig in Shoreditch last night. 

Impressive performance working his way backward through his catalogue of songs with help from the Kimberley Rew and Morris Windsor from the SBs and guest appearances by Green Gartside, John Hegley, Adam Buxton, Nick Lowe and Mark Ellen (the latter two playing guitar on _Clean Steve_ ) amongst others.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 1, 2013)

Didn't particularly register at the time, but really feeling the Seefeel remix of Autechre Basscadet atm.


----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 1, 2013)

betaband. how i missed them in the 90s i don't know.


----------



## thedockerslad (Mar 1, 2013)

Strangely enough I am listening to this:


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2013)

cybertect said:


> The Soft Boys - Invisible Hits
> 
> Went to see Robyn Hitchcock's 60th birthday gig in Shoreditch last night.
> 
> Impressive performance working his way backward through his catalogue of songs with help from the Kimberley Rew and Morris Windsor from the SBs and guest appearances by Green Gartside, John Hegley, Adam Buxton, Nick Lowe and Mark Ellen (the latter two playing guitar on _Clean Steve_ ) amongst others.


 
Sounds really good. Jealous.

Saw his two sets at Greenman, (30 mins apart!); on the main stage he did a pyschadelic set and then an acoustic 'insect' set!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Mar 1, 2013)

A sort of Musique concrète. The dishwasher is on and the positioning of a glass is making very interesting chiming rhythms.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 2, 2013)

It's quarter to eleven. It's time to make some ghetto heaven.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## MillwallShoes (Mar 2, 2013)

Mississippi john hurt


----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 2, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 3, 2013)

It's nostalgia night. Nostalgia for an idealized past.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 3, 2013)

Hip-hop at its mid-90s zenith.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 3, 2013)

No, hip hop at it's mid 90s zenith


----------



## Libertad (Mar 4, 2013)

Austin Texas, right now:


----------



## Libertad (Mar 4, 2013)

Have another. Like having a plane land on your house:


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 4, 2013)

Love it.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2013)

Yardrock on Kool right now
http://tunein.com/station/?StationId=100603
Down by the River Jungle rmx


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2013)

How to destroy angels have got a debut album out..... Love it (HTDA is trent reznor, his wife, atticus ross and rob sheridan)


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2013)

blairsh said:


>




I love these youtube mashups


----------



## secret squirrel (Mar 6, 2013)

Here is a song I just cannot stop listening to .the fist video has english sub (even if the arabic part is not accurate) the second is the original one far more impressive...could listen to this song for hours


----------



## dessiato (Mar 6, 2013)

People, Hell and Angels. Loving it, classic Hendrix.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 6, 2013)

A little ignored this. Ace though.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 6, 2013)

i blame sim667


----------



## 8115 (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## mao (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 8, 2013)




----------



## mao (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## dessiato (Mar 9, 2013)

Bowie, The Next Day cd


----------



## Brubricker (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## smorodina (Mar 10, 2013)

offering chant


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 10, 2013)

Bowie, Diamond Dogs.


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 10, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## mao (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 11, 2013)

mao said:


>



wow.... i need to see this Cuba Feliz movie...thanks


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2013)

radio 1! yes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b01r3xly
*808s, 303s and 909s*


----------



## Brubricker (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 12, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Mar 13, 2013)

i am getting a bit hysterically giggly at this. i have only heard it floating up from two floors below me before, and had no idea what it actually was.


----------



## smorodina (Mar 13, 2013)

downloaded the ultimate collection of Boney M... 
enough already with the winter, I'm artificially trying to bring in the sunshine!


----------



## mrsfran (Mar 13, 2013)

I am currently obseesed with this cover of Kiss From A Rose. I just love this man's voice and the beatboxing is amazing.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2013)

Just spent 45 minutes on my bike listening to this :-



And am now chilling to this :-


----------



## blairsh (Mar 13, 2013)

"Hey whore! Do you want to be my fuckface?!"


----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2013)

I can barely breathe listening to this


----------



## Favelado (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Mar 15, 2013)




----------



## Boru (Mar 15, 2013)

I got lost after Culture Shock..


----------



## mao (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 16, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 16, 2013)

On a remix mission this evening.


----------



## Firky (Mar 17, 2013)

memories


----------



## tufty79 (Mar 17, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 17, 2013)

You don't like it? So what? I don't care.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b01pyfht/An_Evening_with_Glen_Campbell/


----------



## Favelado (Mar 17, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=ycnuyo3MLbw&NR=1

Yeeesss! Chaka Khan

Cleaning the house/best rave ever


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 18, 2013)

Favelado said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=ycnuyo3MLbw&NR=1
> 
> Yeeesss! Chaka Khan
> 
> Cleaning the house/best rave ever


 
That was on the first album I ever bought, love it


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 18, 2013)




----------



## mao (Mar 19, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 19, 2013)

had this one a white label years ago.  just found out what it is

it was always a bugger to mix.


----------



## frogwoman (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Mar 20, 2013)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Mar 20, 2013)

I was just checking out Yes on the other thread - but not for long!


----------



## Knotted (Mar 20, 2013)

Nisennenmondai!


Followed by:

Just three tunes in that. They take it nice and slow building up. Smashing.


----------



## Knotted (Mar 21, 2013)

Today I will be mostly listening to Oshiri Penpenz.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=nVSB4Gqh6jA&NR=1


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 21, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Mar 22, 2013)

Still on Oshiri Penpenz. Lovely grotty sound and a suitably weird video:


Spoiler


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## catinthehat (Mar 22, 2013)

http://sigur-ros.co.uk/brennisteinn/

Their first release as a trio.


----------



## mao (Mar 22, 2013)

Really yummy cookie!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm on a Curtis Mayfield tip tonight


----------



## Blagsta (Mar 22, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 22, 2013)

Last one before land of nod - sound of the heart beat


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## killer b (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Mar 23, 2013)

goldenecitrone! I approve.

A curious little Bechet/Mezzrow duet:


Spoiler


----------



## Knotted (Mar 23, 2013)

Bechet/Spanier's classic recording of Sweet Lorraine. Only the Duke Ellington orchestra ever produced anything so spine melting.


Spoiler


----------



## Knotted (Mar 23, 2013)

Oh now this a good version. Big Bill Bissonnette (trombone), Tuba Fats & West Lawn Dirge - Just a closer walk with me.


Spoiler








Doesn't that just make you want to die so you can have it played at your funeral?


----------



## Knotted (Mar 23, 2013)

Not the greatest song but
1) It has Herbie Flowers on bass and
2) It really upsets racists:


Spoiler



Blue Mink


----------



## 8115 (Mar 23, 2013)




----------



## yield (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## SikhWarrioR (Mar 24, 2013)

SEPULTURA live at Donnington 1994 covering MOTORHEAD's "Orgasmatron" turn up to eleven to annoy the neighbours and enjoy


----------



## junglevip (Mar 24, 2013)

Pienaar's Politics


----------



## blairsh (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm no fan of Nescafe but when the music's this good so what, proto techno from Raymond Scott


----------



## Favelado (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm listening to The Score for the first time in years. It is even better than I remembered it. It sold so many copies (driven by the Roberta Flack cover) but was a real hip-hop album and a very fine one. I might start a thread about Lauryn Hill. She was just phenomenal, both as a rapper and singer and I feel we were robbed of a couple of amazing albums by fate.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 24, 2013)

Favelado said:


> I'm listening to The Score for the first time in years. It is even better than I remembered it. It sold so many copies (driven by the Roberta Flack cover) but was a real hip-hop album and a very fine one. I might start a thread about Lauryn Hill. She was just phenomenal, both as a rapper and singer and I feel we were robbed of a couple of amazing albums by fate.




20 minutes 15 seconds is my favourite moment on that album.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 25, 2013)

Pet Shop/Smiths/New Order supergroup is it?

Just the latter two for this one but what a lovely song this is.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2013)

Some cunt's walkman in the seat in front of me


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Mar 27, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2013)

Big up Nanker Phelge

version excursion


----------



## clicker (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Mar 28, 2013)

Iskra 1903


Spoiler


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 28, 2013)

An Andy M old skool mix 

get the fuck in


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 28, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Mar 28, 2013)

I am suckling on the finest of Japanese Zeuhl - Koenji Hyakkei's Paillu.


Spoiler


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 29, 2013)

Jesus, I just love this fella


----------



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## mao (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Mar 30, 2013)

a bit too much


----------



## flypanam (Mar 30, 2013)

Yamantaka//Sonic Titan in. Montreal

http://www.bandeapart.fm/#/page/con...51601200092959":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


----------



## blairsh (Mar 30, 2013)




----------



## Mapped (Mar 30, 2013)

Fucking counting crows  Mrs mapped's turn to be in control of the tunes


----------



## mao (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2013)




----------



## killer b (Mar 31, 2013)

flypanam said:


> Yamantaka//Sonic Titan in. Montreal
> 
> http://www.bandeapart.fm/#/page/concerts-l-opera-de-yamantaka-sonic-titan-au-theatre-rialto?fb_action_ids=10151601200092959&fb_action_types=og.likes&fb_source=timeline_og&action_object_map={"10151601200092959":432917133438323}&action_type_map={"10151601200092959":"og.likes"}&action_ref_map=[]


oooh, thanks mate.


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2013)

Dick Lucas, sez it all.


----------



## zenie (Apr 1, 2013)

Kristen Kelly - this one atm


----------



## ddraig (Apr 2, 2013)

Nya binghi digital takeover on Kool fm right now

http://tunein.com/station/?stationId=100603


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## Ming (Apr 2, 2013)

Wrong Side of the Tracks. Early Skid Row.


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## mao (Apr 2, 2013)




----------



## secret squirrel (Apr 3, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 5, 2013)

Ace vid too


----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2013)

Might have posted this on a previous occasion, but Glenlivet in hand, fire warming and this....perfick


----------



## blairsh (Apr 5, 2013)




----------



## chriswill (Apr 6, 2013)

I can't get enough of the latest Biffy Clyro offering.

It's tip top rock n roll

*awaits flaming*


----------



## Kanda (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2013)

Not sure if the song is anything but Siouxie deserves an Oscar for her role in the video


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2013)

Deserves a medal for this


----------



## blairsh (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## mao (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 8, 2013)

zombie by fela kuti


----------



## zenie (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Apr 11, 2013)

Clara Rockmore (Famous Theremin player) - Valse Sentimentale (Tchaikovsky):


Spoiler








How cool does she look?


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## mao (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## secret squirrel (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## secret squirrel (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## sim667 (Apr 12, 2013)

I've recently discovered spoek mathambo and had it on stop since


----------



## miniGMgoit (Apr 12, 2013)

Beautifully shambolic, trashy, surf/garage rock by Thee Cormans



And in a similar vein Haunted George


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 12, 2013)

The Airing of Grievances by Titus Andronicus


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 12, 2013)

13 Songs by Fugazi


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 12, 2013)

Dillinger4 said:


> 13 Songs by Fugazi


 
Im listening to all my old favorite straightedge bands just now - whilst drinking a beer


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 12, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> Im listening to all my old favorite straightedge bands just now - whilst drinking a beer


 
I am drinking a cup of tea they probably wouldn't like that either


----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 13, 2013)

I drank loads of tea during my decade of being straight edge 

but old me would definately not be a fan of new me


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## renegadechicken (Apr 13, 2013)

My wife is doing her normal thing she does when she is drunk and playing every one of the music videos on youtube she has made one after the other after the other it is fucking annoying


----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2013)

billy_bob said:


>



have you heard the zion train + devon russell version of this...i love it


----------



## Favelado (Apr 14, 2013)

I heard this on my new favourite radio station this morning (thread elsewhere).

A burning candle of a slow house track. This is beautiful.


----------



## billy_bob (Apr 14, 2013)

ska invita said:


> have you heard the zion train + devon russell version of this...i love it




I hadn't heard that no.  It's ok - probably way better stoned, which despite loving reggae I never am.  I tend to be a bit lukewarm about any remix that does away with live brass.


----------



## thedockerslad (Apr 14, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 14, 2013)

i heard that version before the original which helps...always harder the other way around....this ones got more of a babylon will fall vibe to it though...sounds nice on a system


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2013)

creedance man


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2013)

king tubby 

 

JAH


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 16, 2013)

.


----------



## mao (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2013)




----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 18, 2013)

You don't own me, I'm not just one of your many toys
You don't own me, don't say I can't go with other boys

And don't tell me what to do
And don't tell me what to say
And please, when I go out with you
Don't put me on display, 'cause

You don't own me, don't try to change me in any way
You don't own me, don't tie me down 'cause I'd never stay

Oh, I don't tell you what to say
I don't tell you what to do
So just let me be myself
That's all I ask of you

I'm young and I love to be young
I'm free and I love to be free
To live my life the way I want
To say and do whatever I please

A-a-a-nd don't tell me what to do
Oh-h-h-h don't tell me what to say
And please, when I go out with you
Don't put me on display

I don't tell you what to say
Oh-h-h-h don't tell you what to do
So just let me be myself
That's all I ask of you

I'm young and I love to be young
I'm free and I love to be free
To live my life the way I want


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 18, 2013)

I met her in a club down in old Soho
Where you drink champagne and it tastes just like cherry-cola [LP version:
Coca-cola]
C-o-l-a cola
She walked up to me and she asked me to dance
I asked her her name and in a dark brown voice she said Lola
L-o-l-a Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola

Well I'm not the worlds most physical guy
But when she squeezed me tight she nearly broke my spine
Oh my Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola
Well I'm not dumb but I can't understand
Why she walked like a woman and talked like a man
Oh my Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola

Well we drank champagne and danced all night
Under electric candlelight
She picked me up and sat me on her knee
And said dear boy wont you come home with me
Well I'm not the worlds most passionate guy
But when I looked in her eyes well I almost fell for my Lola
Lo-lo-lo-lo Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola
Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola

I pushed her away
I walked to the door
I fell to the floor
I got down on my knees
Then I looked at her and she at me

Well that's the way that I want it to stay
And I always want it to be that way for my Lola
Lo-lo-lo-lo Lola
Girls will be boys and boys will be girls
It's a mixed up muddled up shook up world except for Lola
Lo-lo-lo-lo Lola

Well I left home just a week before
And I'd never ever kissed a woman before
But Lola smiled and took me by the hand
And said dear boy I'm gonna make you a man

Well I'm not the worlds most masculine man
But I know what I am and I'm glad I'm a man
And so is Lola
Lo-lo-lo-lo Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola
Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola lo-lo-lo-lo Lola


----------



## RubyBlue (Apr 18, 2013)

Final one 

Young love waits out the window and I said go home,
Cause he don’t know it’s not his problem 
And he don’t know I’m not at home
Clock strikes three in the morning and I lie sleepless, 
Cause he don’t know I broke my promise 
And he don’t know I’ve done this

In the early light I found you with the bottle by your side. 
I can see by your eyes you know that I, 
I’m kissing you goodbye
I’m kissing you goodbye

What now? That is the question 
But it’s not up to you 
So I think I will leave you guessing 
After all you put me through. 

In the early light I found you with the bottle by your side.
I can see by your eyes you know that I,
I’m kissing you goodbye
I’m kissing you goodbye 
I’m kissing you goodbye
I’m kissing you goodbye

In the early light I found you with the bottle by your side.
I can see by your eyes you know that I,
I’m kissing you goodbye
I’m kissing you goodbye 
I’m kissing you goodbye
I’m kissing you goodbye


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 18, 2013)

Somebody had better sort this out


----------



## ReturnOfElfman (Apr 18, 2013)

New Daft Punk single

https://soundcloud.com/omulu/daft-punk-get-lucky-6-07-real


----------



## r0bb0 (Apr 18, 2013)

YaY BOOMTOWN Radio 
http://www.radioboomtown.co.uk/


----------



## tufty79 (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Apr 19, 2013)

i reckon next time i log in there will be about 17 likes on account of this posting...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 19, 2013)

...possibly the sweetest song about fake boobs I've ever heard


----------



## Bassism (Apr 19, 2013)

the specials


----------



## 8115 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## Dr Nookie (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd forgotten how great this band were!


----------



## Dillinger4 (Apr 19, 2013)

Kali Yug Express by Sonic Youth


----------



## 8115 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## mao (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## Brubricker (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 20, 2013)




----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 20, 2013)

This is the band my brother-in-law is in - he's the pensive looking one with the mohawk  (i think the link will only work for 8 hours)


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 21, 2013)

Black Seeds - Dust & Dirt (Prince Fatty Dub)


----------



## blairsh (Apr 21, 2013)

I rate rate Jehst


----------



## blairsh (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 21, 2013)

My favourite album of his I think.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (Apr 22, 2013)

NB Jimmy Vaughn in a tux - had quite a few drinkies with him


----------



## Stigmata (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm just happy this video exists


----------



## hipipol (Apr 22, 2013)

More Pills Vicar????????


----------



## ddraig (Apr 22, 2013)

http://www.beatnikonline.net/2013/blog/metabeats-ode-to-the-crate-digger/


----------



## flypanam (Apr 23, 2013)

Colin Stetson's new one on npr. Fucking classic. Best work he's done.

http://www.npr.org/2013/04/21/17749...n-new-history-warfare-vol-3-to-see-more-light


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Apr 23, 2013)

Goblin - Profondo Rosso


Spoiler







Feel that bass.


----------



## mao (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 25, 2013)

Good local boys. Fuck Worcester Sauce yo!


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 25, 2013)

definitely not everyones cup of tea but I really like listening to this one , find it very soothing . Just close my eeyes with a whiskey and a cigarette and Im over there .First singer in particular has the voice of an angel . From the archives of Radio Belgrade 1953


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2013)

Dock Boggs Oh Death - hard times but whats not to love... Appalachian roots and cultcha


----------



## ska invita (Apr 25, 2013)

yardbird said:


>


version excursion


one more... 91 Year Old Blues Legend and N.E.A. Recipient Robert Lockwood, Jr. plays live on stage at the Palace Theatre in Grapevine, Texas


----------



## Casually Red (Apr 25, 2013)

sly and the family stone, night time at woodstock going mental ..plugging the big speaker in for this one


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## xes (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm on a strictly underground records tip


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Pingu (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Pingu (Apr 29, 2013)

and now


----------



## yardbird (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 29, 2013)

FFS just listen. it doesn't get any better than this


----------



## Brubricker (Apr 30, 2013)

Calvin Cooke rockin' the steel guitar in church.


----------



## seeformiles (May 1, 2013)

Billy Gibbons reunited with "The Movin' Sidewalks"


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 1, 2013)

Gassed intellect innit.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 1, 2013)

It's International Workers' Day, innit.


----------



## billy_bob (May 1, 2013)

Intro has been on a loop in my head for days


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 2, 2013)

http://soundcloud.com/polyvinyl-records/11-sonny-the-sunsets-green


----------



## FNG (May 2, 2013)

*Gil Scott Heron - "B" Movie *


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 2, 2013)




----------



## kittyP (May 2, 2013)

DnB with goood bendy noises.


----------



## kittyP (May 2, 2013)

Now the Red Hot Chilli Peppers greatest hits. 
I am playing air slap bass and everything


----------



## Meh O'Naise (May 2, 2013)

Black Sabbath ; "The Last Supper" , live 1999 recording. Feels odd to hear Sabbath in quite such clarity - I always feel like it should be recorded on a muddy 8 track like the sixties.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 2, 2013)

Terry Hall trying to wail

It's a fantastic album


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2013)




----------



## twentythreedom (May 2, 2013)

been on the 1210s just now which included





Whistle posse make some fuckin noise


----------



## Pickman's model (May 2, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (May 2, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (May 2, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 3, 2013)




----------



## billy_bob (May 3, 2013)

Finally dislodged the Rudi Zygadlo intro with this one


----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (May 4, 2013)




----------



## mao (May 4, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (May 4, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (May 4, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (May 4, 2013)

Sly and the Family Stone. It's funky!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 5, 2013)




----------



## mao (May 6, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2013)




----------



## el-ahrairah (May 6, 2013)

Fall Of Efrafa - Elil.  A crust-doom concept album about Watership Down


----------



## ddraig (May 7, 2013)

Newham Generals live in Boiler Room
http://boilerroom.tv/live


----------



## Knotted (May 7, 2013)

Henry "Red" Allen - Just a closer walk with thee


Spoiler


----------



## Knotted (May 7, 2013)

Just a closer walk with thee:


Spoiler


----------



## Idris2002 (May 9, 2013)

On heavy rotation today:



ALL BLACK AND BROWN AND COVERED WITH HAIR


----------



## Jackobi (May 9, 2013)

Does anyone recognise this tune and know who it is?

http://picosong.com/FV3N/


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 10, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 10, 2013)

Jackobi said:


> Does anyone recognise this tune and know who it is?
> 
> http://picosong.com/FV3N/


I was really trying to place it, but then the dubstep kicked in and I knew I wouldn't have ever heard it.


----------



## Jackobi (May 10, 2013)

Boris Sprinkler said:


> I was really trying to place it, but then the dubstep kicked in and I knew I wouldn't have ever heard it.


 
I'm hoping for a lesser dubstep version if possible, and to find out who the violinist is.


----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2013)

Mr M by Lambchop


----------



## Pickman's model (May 10, 2013)

a blazing row between a couple where they've each caught the other shagging about. they're arguing outside my work and it's the best argument i've ever heard  half the office has stopped work to listen to the woman compare her soon to be ex to the fella she was shagging: and not to her boyfriend's advantage  and now yer man's shouting about how this woman's sister was better in bed than her. beats listening to musick


----------



## Sprocket. (May 10, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 10, 2013)

Cath Caroll -Moves Like You

Hidden gem on Factory records sampler


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 10, 2013)

Minor masterpiece from Bordeaux's Black Bug. Out on 18th Records. A lot of influences but is there own.


----------



## starfish (May 11, 2013)

Had my phone on party shuffle the other day & this came on, didnt know i had it. Have been listening to it ever since. Such a simple but beautiful piece of music.


----------



## nutnut (May 11, 2013)

Fodderstompf (Public Image Ltd). Oldy but goody.


----------



## billy_bob (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Bajie (May 12, 2013)

The Cure - Just Like Heaven


----------



## blairsh (May 12, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (May 13, 2013)




----------



## thinklikethem (May 13, 2013)

Right Now ,I am listening to "I don't Care" by Ricky Martin .


----------



## editor (May 13, 2013)

thinklikethem said:


> Right Now ,I am listening to "I don't Care" by Ricky Martin .


I like, "I Kick Off Spammers" by Editor.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 13, 2013)

Jackobi said:


> Does anyone recognise this tune and know who it is?
> 
> http://picosong.com/FV3N/


----------



## seeformiles (May 14, 2013)

The Who playing "Tommy" at Tanglewood in 1970:



Spoiler


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 14, 2013)




----------



## Jackobi (May 14, 2013)

Thanks rubbershoes

I thought it was a bit of a longshot posting here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 15, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (May 15, 2013)




----------



## xes (May 15, 2013)

And old relic from days gone by. Listened to this about 20 or so times in a row, can't wipe the smile off my face.


----------



## Frances Lengel (May 15, 2013)

Can't stop listening to this ATM


----------



## xslavearcx (May 16, 2013)




----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 16, 2013)

May Kasahara said:


>





Nice and chilled for children's breakfast time

It needs Mr Tumble chatting over it


----------



## May Kasahara (May 16, 2013)

As if we need any more Mr Tumble in the world


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 16, 2013)

have some Danish rap.

Translates as My lunchbox, but its a play on words. You will get the jist.


----------



## Meltingpot (May 17, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (May 17, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (May 17, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (May 17, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 18, 2013)




----------



## nutnut (May 19, 2013)

Been listening to L.A. Woman 40th Aniversary (Alternate Takes) on youtube. Not an authority, but had a box set in the 90's and read the Sugerman book. Jimbo was supposed to be a bit of a handfull, but his passion and humanity come accross on the Alternate takes. Pam & Jim R.I.P.


----------



## blairsh (May 19, 2013)

again


----------



## blairsh (May 19, 2013)




----------



## nutnut (May 20, 2013)

eek a mouse - wa do dem


----------



## Gmart (May 20, 2013)

Kendrick Lamar


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 21, 2013)

Just discovered these:


----------



## avu9lives (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 22, 2013)

Fade by Yo La Tengo

I went watching them a while ago. It was a really unusual concert. They didn't have a support act, so they were their own support act. Their first set was really really _really_ quiet. They were the quietest band I have ever seen, for that first set. I could hear people whispering on the other side of the room. And it was a big room. 

Then they had a break and came back and it was a bit more lively. By the end it was a bit more lively and they were playing all the fuzzy guitar breakdown kind of stuff that they do, which was fun. It was all a bit weird though. I have never seen anything quite like it.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Lorca (May 23, 2013)

The Shivers - 'Beauty' - just manages to stay the right side of corny. They're the first band to get me excited in music for many a long year.


----------



## blairsh (May 23, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 24, 2013)

New Chameleons track


----------



## zenie (May 24, 2013)

Having a smiley grit in my eye to this in memory of someone I lost a fortnight ago.


----------



## avu9lives (May 24, 2013)




----------



## jakethesnake (May 25, 2013)

[


----------



## hipipol (May 25, 2013)

another pipe Vicar?


----------



## hipipol (May 25, 2013)

Missing Offshore
Spesch whm I hear stuff this..........


----------



## audiotech (May 25, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (May 25, 2013)

After first hearing it at NHC 2010, then spending another year or so trying to get it ID'd, I finally have a copy of this coming my way soon!



To say I'm excited is an understatement


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2013)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs EP. Have not listened to it in years


----------



## kittyP (May 25, 2013)

Bit of a key change to Jeff MIlls Exhibitionist


----------



## inva (May 25, 2013)

really good song off a really good album


----------



## xes (May 25, 2013)

the 4 and half hour oldschool mix from the urbanites mixes thread, posted by porno theiving gypsy, and it's fucking wikked


----------



## Lorca (May 25, 2013)

Defiance Ohio - 'I.m against the Government'


----------



## editor (May 25, 2013)

I don't mind the song, but the video seems a bit all over the shop.


----------



## The39thStep (May 26, 2013)




----------



## Jackobi (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (May 29, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (May 31, 2013)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 31, 2013)

I've been ranting about this lot like an acid casualty since I saw them on Tuesday


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (May 31, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 2, 2013)

Rate like sample ont hook of 'Jackpot'.


----------



## dlx1 (Jun 2, 2013)

has it got to be on youtube?

Pi Show 16-18 on music4thepeople.co.uk 
little bit of every thing House, Dance, Tecno _Just good tunes _


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 2, 2013)

The B-side of their 1970 hit "When I'm Dead And Gone" and a really nice song in its own right;


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2013)

Kick out the jams motherfuckers


----------



## yardbird (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 4, 2013)

Disclosure album.  Some folk have been bashing them, but quite enjoying it so far.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 6, 2013)




----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 7, 2013)

Finnish cellists tackle Metallica classic. Dont know what to make of it frankly but at least they deserve props IMO for attempting Hammett and Hetfield's breakneck speed guitar work at the end;


----------



## nagapie (Jun 8, 2013)

Listening to a mix from 8 years ago, forgot how wonderful this is.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2013)

Deeeep Romanian House.

https://soundcloud.com/andreiaas/izhevski-deep-mix-moscow-radio


----------



## Libertad (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Libertad (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Libertad (Jun 11, 2013)

That's all folks.


----------



## maya (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Dragon 24 (Jun 11, 2013)

http://seeksmusic.com/show/rudyard/#/listen/rudyard-june-2013


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2013)

My new ringtone (not that I ever receive phone calls)


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 12, 2013)

Carlos Garnett - Banks Of The Nile from what is my fave jazz-funk LP...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## maya (Jun 13, 2013)

Trying to fend off a mean depression backlash by listening to cheesy old 90s euro dance cassettes i've kept for sentimental reasons, but instead of dancing cheerfully round the kitchen to stupid stompers i always end up listening to more melancholic, spacious melodic tunes like this instead...

It's actually quite good(!), except for the shoulderpads which were a bit late even for 1993:


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Jun 13, 2013)




----------



## Garek (Jun 13, 2013)

Gerry Diver's Speech Project.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 14, 2013)

Just getting my motor started for the day.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 14, 2013)

Been on a bit of a second summer of love reminisce today...


----------



## blairsh (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## yield (Jun 15, 2013)

Spoiler







Mind your own business.


----------



## malatesta32 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## Geri (Jun 15, 2013)

Beethoven's 9th - Ode to Joy.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 15, 2013)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 15, 2013)

Geri said:


> Beethoven's 9th - Ode to Joy.


Crikey, get a life

Think you need some of this-> Swastika Kommando by Haus Arafna


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 19, 2013)

Dubversion has posted up a lost tune,  Bela Lugosi's dub


----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Jun 20, 2013)

And all I know is the sun is shining, yet we fight on through the night 
while the burgs are melting and the sea is rising I don't know so I ask them why 
Yeah, why are they refusing to listen
why are these troops on a mission
and why are they shooting these victims over their view of religion
yeah why do we all search for love like we got cupids addiction
why with politicians you can't tell the truth from the fiction
why do we pollute where were living
why are these youth put at risk
and why is this fool on dominion kept us consumed in this prison
Nah, Nah, Nah
I won't jump through the hoops of this system
nothing stands between you and the pursuit of your vision
I grab a loop of this rhythm it's puts the juice in my pistons 
so jump back, react spit in the boots with precision
when I'm cruising with ism' yeah I'm doosing the splif
It's a BNE show bitch getting loose was a given
I don't want them to look back when the future was written
and know we killed ourselves with nuclear fusion and stupid decisions
Shit I'd rather an asteroid due for collision then know the planet got fucked by the human condition
sing the tune with conviction!
All I know is the sun is shining yet we fight on thought the night
while the burgs are melting and the sea is rising I don't know so I ask them why 
And all I know is the sun is shining yet we fight on through the night
well if you don't know shit I don't know I guess all we can do is ask them why

yeah I'm an old school poet I cherish the ink
that cosmic cowboy that doesn't care what they think
real magic isn't card tricks big cribs and cars bitch
it's making something out of nothing through this hardship
and even though we know that the earth is weak
we still bomb each other and idol what the churches speak 
it's like this land is either run by labour or liberal
but don't get it twisted their the same as the criminals
open your eyes simply notice the issue
that we stuck to our guns without promoting the pistol
we only orchestrated the sound that we all love
split because of colour but bound because of blood
so before we all blow and they sell the scene
know that the only thing that's bullet proof is my self esteem
see this is way beyond cash, and ego tripping it's an epic electric eso ecosystem
Grow with me!


All I know is the sun is shining yet we fight on thought the night
while the burgs are melting and the sea is rising I don't know so I ask them why 
And all I know is the sun is shining yet we fight on through the night
well if you don't know shit I don't know I guess all we can do is ask them why

I don't have to tell you things are bad
everybody knows things are bad
pollutions recognise the icecaps are melting quick
Kids trust no one and why else would they
the air is unfit to breathe, our food is unfit to eat
It's an inferno land, pollutions recognise the icecaps are melting quick
Fuck all that shit; we are here together in this country as one
as fucking one!
It's all about peace, love and unity
sing it, peace, love and unity
All I know is the sun is shining yet we fight on thought the night
while the burgs are melting and the sea is rising I don't know so I ask them why 
And all I know is the sun is shining yet we fight on through the night
well if you don't know shit I don't know I guess all we can do is ask them why?


----------



## Chemical needs (Jun 20, 2013)

Eat static - declassified


----------



## 8115 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 20, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 21, 2013)

Dancey euphoric pop for teenagers.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## billy_bob (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 21, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 22, 2013)

Irish and Catholish


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 22, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 23, 2013)

I heard this late last night as i was messing on youtube. It's pretty fricking awesome like.

The video is great too.


----------



## 8115 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 23, 2013)




----------



## maya (Jun 25, 2013)

Used to have this on tape.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 25, 2013)

And some more. Am loving Bandista right now.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 25, 2013)

Highly relevant, given last night's Dispatches/Guardian report.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 25, 2013)

Magical


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jun 25, 2013)




----------



## yield (Jun 25, 2013)

Spoiler







Neutral Milk Hotel - Oh Comely


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 25, 2013)

repeatedly. 
for days now.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Chick Webb (Jun 26, 2013)

spawnofsatan said:


>



YES! Me too, Spawn. Lots of black metal, and this nestling in amongst it all. Obsessed with Touch of Evil, but the whole thing is great. I've just bought it on CD to listen to in the kitchen, and want it on vinyl, but am wary about rumours about dodgy production on some versions (not that I think I know enough about music to even notice something like dodgy production, mind)


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)

makes me wobble.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)

also makes me wobble, but in a different sort of way.


----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 27, 2013)




----------



## yield (Jun 28, 2013)

Spoiler







david bowie - changes


----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 28, 2013)

sublime.
i got their new album (trouble will find me) on vinyl the other day. i haven't dared play it yet - i know it's eargasmic, but i'm waiting til i have company, just in case it breaks me a bit too much


----------



## blairsh (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## pissflaps (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Jun 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2013)

summertime + no money music
Yusef Lateef - Live Humble


----------



## maya (Jun 29, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jun 30, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## maya (Jul 1, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 2, 2013)

fuller glorious set available at:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/ej58q9/acts/a46wrz#p01c4chg


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## xes (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm willing the sun to come out with this


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 3, 2013)




----------



## Chick Webb (Jul 3, 2013)

Chick Webb said:


> I've just bought it on CD to listen to in the kitchen


Scratched already!  On One Shot at Glory.  Bastardin' CDs. 

This next probably


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 4, 2013)

been practicing singing this and the chords on guitar all day today


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 4, 2013)

and this 

need to get a friend to learn mandolin


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2013)

Picture us coolin' out on the fourth of July
And if you heard we were celebrating that's a world-wide lie...

If you know this track youll have heard it a 100 times, but play it again and it still sounds amazing
PE Louder than a Bomb


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## Disjecta Membra (Jul 4, 2013)

Loving Buck65 today.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 4, 2013)

at the moment im 'jamming' along to this....


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 4, 2013)

Shy FX from his forthcoming reggae album excursion


----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 4, 2013)

Haven't heard this for years.....pukka!


----------



## killer b (Jul 4, 2013)

trading electro-pop remixes on fb with Blagsta - currently pete shelley


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 4, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 5, 2013)

Really feeling RSW again atm...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=saksKorZEoc


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 6, 2013)

south floridan hardcore of the mid-90s.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 6, 2013)

Tom A said:


>




never given porcupine tree a listen before... i like the old classic prog rock like genesis, jethro tull etc.... will i like this?


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Libertad (Jul 6, 2013)

Woody Guthrie's granddaughter, sublime, try it


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> never given porcupine tree a listen before... i like the old classic prog rock like genesis, jethro tull etc.... will i like this?


 
Their early stuff is pretty psychedelic - and does sound like a lot of the prog rock of two decades earlier, particularly stuff like _Yellow Hedgerow Dreamscape _and_ Voyage 34._ Their later stuff is more heavy rock - metal even (they are good friends with, and have been somewhat influenced by Opeth). Porcupine Tree are one of those bands that does a good job of transcending genres.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)

Pretty apt considering we *may actually get a summer in Britain this year!*


----------



## bmd (Jul 6, 2013)

Moderat - Moderat II

Love this album.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 6, 2013)

I hope my neighbours are into their latin jazz-funk and a slightly tipsy me singing at top voice?! I really can't help it on such a gorgeous summers evening! 



_"The angels smile, on the banks of the nile..." _Dee Dee Bridgewater is just amazing <3


----------



## Tom A (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 7, 2013)

Love this


----------



## pissflaps (Jul 7, 2013)

the amazing DENGUE FEVER.



testify, bitches.


----------



## butcher (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 7, 2013)

rawr.


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jul 7, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 7, 2013)

Double dosage featuring Heavy - perfect sunshine music


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 7, 2013)

I'm currently listening to the station PA announcements at Manchester Piccadilly, as it is extremely close to where I live, and I've got the doors open due to the weather.  I can recite the announcements off pat the number of times I've heard them over the years. 

"Due to todays wet weather, please take extra care when on the station.  Surfaces may be slippery."

They use the word 'inclement' for the same announcement in London though - maybe we are too thick oop north to understand such complex words so they use a three-letter one.


----------



## yield (Jul 8, 2013)

Spoiler







N'Importe - Dietrich und Strolch


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## nagapie (Jul 9, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 10, 2013)

Tom A said:


> Their early stuff is pretty psychedelic - and does sound like a lot of the prog rock of two decades earlier, particularly stuff like _Yellow Hedgerow Dreamscape _and_ Voyage 34._ Their later stuff is more heavy rock - metal even (they are good friends with, and have been somewhat influenced by Opeth). Porcupine Tree are one of those bands that does a good job of transcending genres.


 
I fucking love opeth so ill be checking em out...


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 10, 2013)

carcass - necrotism


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

comfort music.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)

i have finally won the war against my kitchen.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


>


​
"It was when you asked me to dance with you, it just felt so right..." ​​​
I'll protect you from the hooded claw​Keep the vampires from your door​Feels like fire​I'm so in love with you​Dreams are like angels​They keep bad at bay-bad at bay​Love is the light​Scaring darkness away-yeah​I'm so in love with you​Purge the soul​Make love your goal​When the chips are down I'll be around​With my undying, death-defying​Love for you​Envy will hurt itself​Let yourself be beautiful​Love is like an energy​Rushin' rushin' inside of me​This time we go sublime​Lovers entwine-divine divine​Love is danger, love is pleasure​Love is pure-the only treasure​I'm so in love with you​Purge the soul​Make love your goal​The power of love​A force from above​Cleaning my soul​The power of love​​We sure got love with tongues of fire, innit. And my love is so death defying. Eh, the "hooded claw"...is that what Gung Gung's always on about? ​​...*goes off to look for more suitable dubstep version*​​


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Terrible video (she shoulds come to me) but plug in speakers and turn the bass up and it's a reeet good'un!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)

RaverDrew, think I should post my own version of this still?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)

I love singing this one. And I love how deranged she looks in this vid.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 10, 2013)

The rather excellent Mungos Hi Fi 





What you do if you woke up one morning and saw,
A big fat ganja spliff hanging from your jaw,
but somebody teethed your lighter?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)

I woke up with this in my head yesterday morning and last night I called a certain someone up and demanded they sing it down the phone to me as I went to sleep. Such a tune.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> The rather excellent Mungos Hi Fi




Makes me want Boomtown, NOW!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 10, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> Makes me want Boomtown, NOW!


 

I'm not at all jealous. Oh no. Not me.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> I'm not at all jealous. Oh no. Not me.


 
Oh no, why you no  come!!???


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jul 10, 2013)

I have no clue as to who you are, I have no clue about who anyone is on Urban, if I've met you in real life or not... have we? But get to Boomtown!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jul 10, 2013)

Autochthonous1 said:


> I have no clue as to who you are, I have no clue about who anyone is on Urban, if I've met you in real life or not... have we? But get to Boomtown!


 

We've not met... I've not met many from the boards in fact. No festivals this year as I'm skint from moving house. I'll cry slowly now in to my sub woofer.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 11, 2013)

Currently listening to evil people talking in the quiet coach on the train. The bastards!


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Jul 11, 2013)

Easygroove - Fantazia takes you into 92 (NYE 91-92, Westpoint).

http://www.discogs.com/DJ-Easygroove-Fantazia-Takes-You-Into-New-Years-Eve/release/1708207

A1 Prodigy, The – G Force     
A2 Hypnotist, The – Hardcore U Know The Score     
A3 Liquid Crystal – The Power Within     
A4 Sound Fusion – Sound Fusion     
A5 Oliver Adams – Free The World     
A6 Quadrophonia – Find The Time Part 1     
A7 Lords Of Acid – Let's Get High     
A8 Feedback Max – Intesnse 6     
A9 Zero B – Lock Up     
A10 Kicks Like A Mule – The Bouncer     
A11 Noise Factory – Feel The Music     
A12 Noise Factory – Bring Forward The Noise     
A13 Noise Factory – To The Top     
A14 Nebula II – Atheama     
A15 Manix – Feel Real Good (Remix)     
A16 N.A.M. – Recycler     
A17 DEQ – Inferno     
A18 Atomik (2) – #3     
A19 Magus Project, Bryan Gee – Shoss     
A20 Shaggy & Breeze – Exposure     
A21 Urban Shakedown – Some Justice     
A22 2 Bad Mice – Bombscare


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 11, 2013)

Bristol's finest!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 11, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2013)

Ratty & Robbie Dee - Mythology 'The Return of a Legend' (May 1992 - Lower End Farm).

You tube is blocked on this computer but google says it's here-
www.youtube.com/watch?v=wF4nblyf7sE


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## inva (Jul 12, 2013)

one of the best albums of last year this.


----------



## bmd (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2013)




----------



## maya (Jul 12, 2013)

EDIT: removed, 'cos it was too embarrassing! ((( teenage self )))


----------



## spawnofsatan (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Firky (Jul 13, 2013)

*MrObviouslyJesus *2 months ago
Leave it to Nick Cave to sing about mermaid snatch accompanied by a children's choir.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 13, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2013)

hey steph, I just discovered this a couple of months ago...1990...I think it was his first pitched up breakbeat record? Near enough


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2013)

bootmarket find this morning. fucking belter.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2013)

ska invita said:


> hey steph, I just discovered this a couple of months ago...1990...I think it was his first pitched up breakbeat record


 
Top tune!

Everybody should own a copy of Black Meaning Good! If you haven't got a copy make sure you get it


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2013)

I havent got it, but i know 3/4 of those tune from the 12s



killer b said:


> bootmarket find this morning. fucking belter.


choon!! There was a mahoossive incognito remix pack (6x12s) that came out and this was on it, and was probably the stand out - but I also really love this one, Jazzanova remixing Get Into My Groove - brilliant shuffle on the drums and loads of jazzanova fairy dust all over it

incognito ones of those bands where the remixes tend to be better than their own version - midnight at the oasis MAW mix another classic that springs to mind


----------



## killer b (Jul 14, 2013)

they weren't a very interesting band on the whole. craig just nailed that remix though, so good.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2013)

There are some good instrumentals...this is is a great Incognito track


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2013)

That's my fave Incognito Ska!

Their cover of Always There is decent enough, but having heard and fallen in love with the Side Effect original first, it could never stand up to that version.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 14, 2013)

this has been a nice start to the day!!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2013)

Steve Drunken Allstars just dropped this on Origin 95.1 - just beautiful <3


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2013)

And followed up with this - I think I've actually gone to heaven this afternoon!


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 14, 2013)

just wow


----------



## mao (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## seeformiles (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Onket (Jul 15, 2013)

magneze said:


> What are you listening to, find it on YouTube or wherever and post it up with a video tag so everyone else can hear immediately.


 
Didn't realise.

/unsubscribes


----------



## magneze (Jul 15, 2013)

Onket said:


> Didn't realise.
> 
> /unsubscribes


----------



## Onket (Jul 15, 2013)

magneze said:


>


 
Youtube is blocked at  w o  r   k.

This thread is just a series of blank posts because people (fairly understandingly) aren't saying what it is they are posting.


----------



## Part 2 (Jul 15, 2013)

bmd said:


> Moderat - Moderat II
> 
> Love this album.


 
Playing this to death here too.

Watching out for live dates, I expect they'll do Warehouse Project though.


----------



## evildacat (Jul 15, 2013)

Future sounds of London - lifeforms.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 15, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 16, 2013)

Oldskool's the only school.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## audiotech (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 16, 2013)

3 lots of snoring


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 16, 2013)

tufty79 said:


>




That's mint, nice one I'd never heard of The National before now, cheers 



This ATM anyway. Strikes a chord TBH, I was a young man with long legs when this came out - Now me legs _are_ cut off an me eyes are on springs and they're hittin the floor. Still I don't pay for f-fff--f-ffuck all no more. Tune. "The box with the dots goes bouncin out the door". It really does.


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 16, 2013)




----------



## alexjr (Jul 16, 2013)

I am loving the Luminites right now.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 16, 2013)

From Erin Moran's magnificent album


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2013)

trouble will find me (full length).
it did.


on repeat. in all contexts.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2013)

more steve mason. because he can genuinely make everything alright again. and has said he doesn't mind me calling 'monkey minds in the devil's time'  'my breakdown soundtrack album'


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jul 18, 2013)

It's still good.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## maya (Jul 18, 2013)

The best version, IMO:


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 18, 2013)

yeah, don't 





Tom A said:


>







meta-reference


----------



## Tom A (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Jul 18, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 19, 2013)

The ultimate summers evening track


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 19, 2013)




----------



## mao (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)

glorious.


----------



## Boru (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 20, 2013)

i sometimes give people a list of my slightly bizarre ptsd triggers. i call it my 'Dont's' list, thanks to the wonderful david shrigley.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 20, 2013)

Preparing for tonight's gig...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)

this. looping.


----------



## ibilly99 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 21, 2013)

Was good to see Alison Limerick banging this out yesterday at Lambeth Show and I've been humming it since


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)

again


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)

wise words from a genuinely good man.





if i ever see him play live, i'm going to ask him to add 'or a new statesman article either' to the very last line.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)

the durational performance, A Lot of Sorrow, by Icelandic artist Ragnar Kjartansson. For the new work, Kjartansson sought out US rock band, The National, to perform their song, Sorrow, repeatedly in a six-hour live loop. By stretching a single pop song into a day-long tour de force the artist continues his explorations into the potential of repetitive performance to produce sculptural presence within sound.



gonna put it on a loop til seven


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)

listening to this, waiting for november with less dread than i have been.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 21, 2013)

...and dissolving a bit.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

this.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

and this. and missing rollinder and our glory 'what lyrics are you listening to now?' days


----------



## inva (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

inva said:


>



that's really lovely


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## inva (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

for m (aka e.c.)
View attachment 37352


and


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2013)

Evil Blizzard, thanks to killer b! http://evilblizzard.bandcamp.com/


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Evil Blizzard, thanks to killer b! http://evilblizzard.bandcamp.com/


Just the kind of rock bass I like - no messing around.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 22, 2013)

And of course we can't let the day that another royal parasite comes into existence without the obligatory:


----------



## Tom A (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 22, 2013)

steph said:


>



lovely. i was listening to that yesterday. and this



.. and this.



i do like a bit of our steve, i do


----------



## blairsh (Jul 22, 2013)

just had it on full pelt in the car


----------



## killer b (Jul 22, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Just the kind of rock bass I like - no messing around.


 
they have 4 bassists. sometimes more if a bassist from one of the other bands on the bill fancies joining in.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 22, 2013)

killer b said:


> they have 4 bassists. sometimes more if a bassist from one of the other bands on the bill fancies joining in.


SHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET! 

Found this via the Graun today


Which led me to this nice little number


----------



## inva (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 22, 2013)

in light of very recent events...


----------



## blairsh (Jul 22, 2013)

fuck off.


----------



## Tom A (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Tom A (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## inva (Jul 22, 2013)

brilliant.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

with extra vinegar.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## catinthehat (Jul 23, 2013)

I have been obsessing about Macklemore ad Ryan Lewis 'Heist'.  Really varied and highly watchable videos.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 23, 2013)

and this. for both the sound and the video. wondering where i can get a bearsuit from...


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)

ღ


❤​​​
​​ ❣


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## inva (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## thedockerslad (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## Delroy Booth (Jul 24, 2013)

god knows why


----------



## ska invita (Jul 24, 2013)

Love these summer evenings, just need another four months of them....
Poncho Sanchez Latin Jazz Band live at Montreux

Dingwals Latin Jazz mix


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)

this reminds me of when i was seeing? a physicist donnie darko embodiment, who used to lift me up high enough for me to touch the ceiling, and twirl me round the flat.
and is all warmfuzzy.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)

haven't dared watch the video yet, but been listening to this on heavy rotation since the album came out...


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)

i have just dared to watch the video.

the first time i heard the song was when my life was breaking. i literally howled, dissolved, and was terrified by my reaction to it. it made me want a cuddle from my mum, for the first time in a fucking long time.

the video just made me howl and dissolve, and want to hug steve mason. i sent him a 'can we have a cup of tea and talk about our mutual odd experiences' email just before i saw him live, when i melted (in a good way) and got literally help up by a friend and a monitor. he replied after the gig, and was absolutely lovely and a bit 'look after yourself, you big mental'.
um.. all i can say is rah. totally new twist on it now. fucking dance the 'wut' away.

/minor braincrack


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 25, 2013)

My imaginary girlfriend mentioned this and it is one of those great undiscovered gems that sometimes you can't believe that you found


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)

steph said:


> That's my fave Incognito Ska!
> 
> Their cover of Always There is decent enough, but having heard and fallen in love with the Side Effect original first, it could never stand up to that version.


good one this too

@ killer b too


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 25, 2013)

Love Incognito
One of the best live bands I have ever seen.
I like this live cover of the Jones Girls Philly classic.


----------



## ddraig (Jul 25, 2013)

yup love them too 
got always there somewhere, not sure about any others


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)

bit of bradford love




totally forgot that the album this is from is called 'regular urban survivors'


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 25, 2013)

Really obssessing over this again from Brazil's Isaar - first fell in love with it when I heard it played by Charlie Gillett (RIP).


----------



## ska invita (Jul 25, 2013)

steph said:


> Really obssessing over this again from Brazil's Isaar - first fell in love with it when I heard it played by Charlie Gillett (RIP).


great track, is the other material as good?


----------



## inva (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 25, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

SpookyFrank, i am very, *very* scared that i might know you irl


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

i want a drunken night in with this beardy fantastic man.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

i have a huge braincrush on tim savyfav


----------



## yardbird (Jul 26, 2013)

a bit of fiddle


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

my middle namesake


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> my middle namesake


 
his bio *sort of* explains why:



> *1980-83*.
> Goes to live in France to paint, first to Arles for 6 months, then a small village west of Nimes. There he discovers the songs of Belgian singer/songwriter Jacques Brel. His initial interest from songs heard on the radio is compounded when he sees Brel on TV singing 'Amsterdam' in October 1981, the third anniversary of his death. Inspired by the great man he determines to 'have a go' himself.
> 
> On his return to England he is taught to sing by his mother, herself trained at the Royal Academy of Music, and begins working on his first songs. Changes his name to Jeays after his maternal great-great-grandfather 'Grandpa Jeays', a man who had twelve daughters, thus ensuring the name died out.




this song does it better though.




_If one day you see him there
All misty eyes and greying hair
If your children stop and stare
To see him in that state
When he can no longer speak his name
Nor ever sing a song again
Nor take the credit or the blame
For all those past mistakes
Say
_ If you had known him way back then
Before the rot of age set in
When he rolled his eyes and revelled in
The errors of his ways
If you had known that man I knew
And not this wreck in front of you
I might have introduced you to
A younger Mr Jeays

_ When all aflame with youthful zest
He raised his eyes and raised his fist
And shouted God does not exist
Controversial Mr Jeays 
When he stood up with a passion for
An end to violence and war
And said tax the rich and feed the poor
Oh bravo Mr Jeays _ 

Oh if you had known him way back then
Before the rot of age set in
When he rolled his eyes and revelled in
The errors of his ways
If you had known that man I knew
And not this wreck in front of you
I might have introduced you to
The rebel Mr Jeays

_ When he took it all upon himself
To try and gain enormous wealth
Singing songs all about himself
Tragic Mr Jeays
When on Beachy Head above the rocks
His true love he gave unorthodox
His last Rolo in a jewellery box
Romantic Mr Jeays
_ Oh if you had known him way back then
Before the rot of age set in
When he rolled his eyes and revelled in
The errors of his ways
If you had known that man I knew
And not this wreck in front of you
I might have introduced you to
The dreamer Mr Jeays

_ And while others worked their lives away
He sat in the park all day
Dreaming poetic things to say
Conscientious Mr Jeays
Sitting there with his cocker spaniel
That he decided to call Daniel
With his pen and pad and his rhyming manual
Talented Mr Jeays _

Oh if you had known him way back then
Before the rot of age set in
When he rolled his eyes and revelled in
The errors of his ways
If you had known that man I knew
And not this wreck in front of you
I might have introduced you to
The work-shy Mr Jeays

_So if one day you see him there
All misty eyes and greying hair
If your children stop and stare
To see him in that state
When he can no longer speak his name
Nor ever sing a song again
Nor take the credit or the blame
For all those past mistakes
Say_

If you had known him way back then
Before the rot of age set in
When he rolled his eyes and revelled in
The errors of his ways
If you had known that man I knew
And not this wreck in front of you
I might have introduced you to
A younger Mr Jeays


/jc3 moment


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

he is also responsible for my guitar being called geoff.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> SpookyFrank, i am very, *very* scared that i might know you irl




Don't be scared, I'm actually very nice. And I'm pretty sure I don't know you, I don't really know anyone.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 26, 2013)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>




One of my favourite tunes atm.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

LOUD


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

fucking nice one rutita  that was on the pre-show mixtape thing that was playing at the manchester gig just before this lot came out on stage when they toured to launch this album. thank you, you've just got me switched on to a fighting music playlist


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 26, 2013)

'we don't bleed when we don't fight'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jul 26, 2013)

Listening to the Orb. Quite good for a boring train journey, and to drown out the noise of kids in the carriage.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 26, 2013)

Been gardening, shopping, plotting, calling and enjoying my day off...Am here now.


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 26, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 27, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


>


----------



## yardbird (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2013)

Sonny Rollins and Thelonious Monk:









Spoiler








Sonny's 82, and has recently had to pull out of this year’s EFG London Jazz Festival due to illness. He's been experiencing ongoing respiratory problems. Get well soon, Sonny!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 27, 2013)

Spoiler: Friday 13th


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 27, 2013)

RUNNING LATE. need tardis.

oh! look!


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## inva (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## Delroy Booth (Jul 27, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)

http://www.artistdirect.com/video/liz-phair-polyester-bride/49113


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)

west yorkshire riah


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Jul 28, 2013)

It's time for a bit of Sunday School (jungle)

http://dnbshare.com/download/Sunday_School.mp3.html


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jul 28, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 28, 2013)

Jammed in my head, for like a week and i don't even give a shit about bob dylan. Follows my brain around like a fly follows the smell of shit.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2013)

ska invita said:


> great track, is the other material as good?


 
Sorry, forgot to reply ska - lovely album all round (I'll do a rip from the CD if you like?).


----------



## ska invita (Jul 28, 2013)

THat would be great Steph


----------



## tangerinedream (Jul 28, 2013)

eraas - eraas



I thought it sounded quite witch housey but apparantly this is 'seance-core' ...wot will vey fink of next? Dem krazy kats!

The album is quite interesting, it's got more instrumentation than yer average synthy witch house number. It reminds me at times of that Death in Vegas album. You know the one. Aisha - I'm VIBRATING!


----------



## starfish (Jul 28, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/fortyfps9/the-stalls-no-dialogue-just

The Stalls - No Dialogue, Just Plot.

ms starfish heard this recently in a film she watched called "Dead Hooker in a Trunk".


----------



## maya (Jul 29, 2013)

Well, this is really cute- an 11-year-old Björk singing about the fictional heartbreak over an equally fictional 'arabardrengurinn'(arab boy?), ... just listen to her cute little voice! Ahhh 



(ETA: and here's the lyrics:
"It was in the nighttrain in Kairo where I met an arab-boy he never goes out of my mind I love him He told stories of his camel and sang about the water in oasis and lakes he drew pictures with magical lines I love him It was spring and sun a day later I went to meet him we went down to Nile we didn't need no car, only the camel He showed me pyramids right by the border of Sahara and his eyes glowed by the white stones I love him..." (  )


----------



## maya (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 29, 2013)

The O'Jays album, Ship Ahoy is brilliant.....


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 29, 2013)




----------



## Pants Man (Jul 29, 2013)

Porto Ronco by Kareem


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## inva (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## mao (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## inva (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## mao (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


>



from that, youtube recommened me this:





> Si tu sais ce que les femmes veulent
> Lève la main
> Si tu esbon amant pas faux semblant
> Lève la main
> ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> from that, youtube recommened me this:




 Oh my....


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)

if i'm not careful i'll end up at mc solar soon :/


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> if i'm not careful i'll end up at mc solar soon :/


oh my days. i've gone better than that

this is possibly the most awfulglorious thing i've seen in a while. narrowly beaten by claire fauset's hilarious  'dave rovics - kissing behind the barracades' 'apology' postcard when she let herself into my flat to 'post' my keys back.


----------



## mao (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2013)

A bit of nostalgia.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 30, 2013)

Perfect gloomy weather for listening to Les Revenants soundtrack.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 30, 2013)

I'll just leave this here...



Woods, Blockhead on the prod, ace guests from Mike Eagle, Moka Only and Elucid... cracking.

*cough*

What?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 30, 2013)

Keep the Faith.


----------



## jusali (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 30, 2013)

brand new heavies...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 30, 2013)

Andy.

Slays me...


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 30, 2013)

Dimlite (@ska invita you'll dig this I'm sure - nu jazz/broken beat)


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 30, 2013)

steph said:


> Dimlite (@ska invita you'll dig this I'm sure - nu jazz/broken beat)


proper! 
so nice played it twice
have you checked any other Dimlite stuff? any good?


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 30, 2013)

ska invita said:


> proper!
> so nice played it twice
> have you checked any other Dimlite stuff? any good?


 
I've got the album that's taken from somewhere - completely forgot about it until I heard it played on the Ears Wide Open radio show earlier.

Will hunt it out


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## geminisnake (Jul 30, 2013)

Various SOAD, followed by Dani California by the RHCP.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2013)




----------



## killer b (Jul 30, 2013)

hipipol said:


>




i had this on the other night. it's fucking awesome.


----------



## underurnose (Jul 31, 2013)

rocky horror picture show track 4ish 

weres a frock


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

so far today:

Jawbreaker,
Jets to Brazil,
Texas is the Reason
Sensefield

looks like im being a 90s emo kid today..


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2013)

^^ 



Rarr.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 31, 2013)

Out tomorrow.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

danzigs mother reminds me of the rock nightclub wed go to in the 90s when we were all straightedge and being secretly jelous of all the fun that the more hedonistic inclined peeps were having


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> danzigs mother reminds me of the rock nightclub wed go to in the 90s when we were all straightedge and being secretly jelous of all the fun that the more hedonistic inclined peeps were having


Lol. It's stuck in my head cos I've been playing GTA San Andreas.

Misfits, yes (oh god, yes!) Danzig... umm, less so.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

see i heard danzig before i heard the misfits..(guess ill always be a metal kid meh). hmm never really gave the misfits a chance before. maybe some downloading is in order?? whats the best album?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2013)

Horror hardcore punk sung by the Evil Elvis? Devil locks? Definitely!

Albumwise, Collection I and Collection II are probably the best places to start, you get a good overall roundup therein. Tails off later (mid-90s and on) as Michael Graves then (bassist) Jerry Only replaced Danzig on the vocals.

She, Static Age, Where Eagles Dare, Halloween, Horror Business, I Turned Into a Martian, Last Caress, Astro Zombies... 

NP:



Better. Matt should sing more.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

cheers for that man. will get onto the torrents sites presently


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2013)

Why did the Devillock never catch on, huh?


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

wonder how many people from those days have reshaped their devil locks into combovers nowadays?


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2013)

xslavearcx said:


> wonder how many people from those days have reshaped their devil locks into combovers nowadays?


 
All of them. Except Jerry and Doyle in that photo, who both still have theirs.


----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

stupid dogbot said:


> All of them. Except Jerry and Doyle in that photo, who both still have theirs.


 
showoffs!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2013)

Or, stuck in the past, unable to accept it's no longer 1984...


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jul 31, 2013)

stupid dogbot said:


> Or, stuck in the past, unable to accept it's no longer 1984...


 
funny you should mention that, heres one of my favorite blogs 

http://xstuckinthepastx.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## mao (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey @stupid dogbot, how goes?


----------



## yield (Jul 31, 2013)

Spoiler







In The Court Of The Crimson King - King Crimson



Spoiler







Swans - You're Not Real, Girl



Spoiler







Sneaker Pimps - Spin Spin Sugar


----------



## killer b (Jul 31, 2013)

coldcut JDJ


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 1, 2013)

steph said:


> Hey @stupid dogbot, how goes?


 
Howdy steph. It goes ok, thanks. How's you? 

Meanwhile, Stubbs...


----------



## ska invita (Aug 1, 2013)

weltweit said:


>



that was great...there are some amazing performances from the Crossroads festival on YT. Crossroads is something id really love to go to one day (so long as you can have a little smoke in there) - seems like quintessential USA


----------



## inva (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 1, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 1, 2013)

This doesn't seem 11 years old to me...



Magic then, still magic now. Also, Brian Wenning.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 1, 2013)

Vår - 



First listen. It's quite good.


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm TRYING to listen to my new Saxon record (that the stall holder laughed at me for buying last Sunday) but the record player is doing that annoying thing of thinking the record is over when I try to put the needle to the start of the record. Why do record players do that?  My old one didn't.  This one must have a knack I don't know about.  It played side one for me.  It was ace not duff, like that stall guy suggested it would be. 

Earlier on today I listened to Altar of Plagues for the first time and thought they were brilliant, and Anaal Nathrakh.  Candlefest in Camden in three weeks time is going to be faberooney.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 2, 2013)

Absolutely love those Dessa live recordings.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2013)

crossed my path for the first time last night/this morning, and proper proper liked it 
going to have a little youtubefest for breakfast


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 2, 2013)

She's amazing. Great lyricist, singer, fearsome spitter of raps. Genuinely nice and funny, too.

Full show here:


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2013)

nice one 
gonna make some coffee to go with it before i hit play


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> nice one
> gonna make some coffee to go with it before i hit play


two hours of arguing with self rightous spluttering fuckers later... i have coffee. musictime, innit?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2013)

for steph - look! i'm on telly! (mine are the hands clutching the monitor in front of uncle steve )



and the tiny jumping person in front of him on this one


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 2, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> two hours of arguing with self rightous spluttering fuckers later... i have coffee. musictime, innit?


 
Blimey, that must be hella good coffee! 



All music vids should be that good.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2013)

stupid dogbot said:


> Blimey, that must be hella good coffee!


£1.99 for 200g of a polish brand called 'family' 

it's rocket fuel, and i really should warn people that i'm on it. or possibly start out just having half, seeing how i feel an hour or two later, and then necking the other half if it's all ok


----------



## geminisnake (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2013)

thanks again to stupid dogbot and whoever posted dessa in the fishco last night. just finished the concert, which was excellent, and have fallen in love with this


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 2, 2013)

She's definitely one of my very fave artists, tufty79.  I just love the way she goes effortlessly from torch singer:



to rapper:



Just like that. Ace. So, so talented.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 2, 2013)

Just about anything JLP did gives me shivers. In a good way.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 2, 2013)

CO up against the wall Dave


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 2, 2013)

lol


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 3, 2013)

This is a cover, in itself not bad but not as good as the original, but the video is amazing



Here is the original :


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 3, 2013)

I keep forgetting: this album is brilliance.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2013)

Shouldn't this thread be merged with this:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/on-the-cd-player-today-take-6.257016/
?


----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 3, 2013)

playin camden tuesday night....yuuuuuuus


----------



## yardbird (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## friedaweed (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2013)

Jesus & Mary Chain - Barbed Wire Kisses 
(pitched up +3 to sound more Ramonesy)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 3, 2013)

Can - Delay 1968


----------



## ddraig (Aug 3, 2013)

this mix
http://www.mixcloud.com/ParkdaleFunk/reggae-rinse-out/
lush so far


----------



## nogojones (Aug 3, 2013)

https://soundcloud.com/abstractions-bristol/abstractionsmix33


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 3, 2013)

Priest, innit

It's impossible that any band will ever be as good


----------



## mao (Aug 3, 2013)




----------



## maya (Aug 4, 2013)

... (  )


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## dilute micro (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

The Goats - Tricks Of The Shade


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Not as good as I remember.
So now it's
Ween - Chocolate & Cheese
nice tits


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Golden Girls - Kinetix
Acid Horse - No Name, No Slogan


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Can - Limited Edition


----------



## maya (Aug 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Shouldn't this thread be merged with this:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/on-the-cd-player-today-take-6.257016/
> ?


I think the original intention goes something like this:

_This_ thread is mostly reserved endless reams of YouTube videos, without much comment (or with comments/discussions petering out fairly quickly, since any attempts at conversation are buried under the aforementioned strings of YouTube videos).

The _other_ thread is text-based (you mention what you're listening to using the medium of text, not by posting up videos or if you do, unwritten social rules dictates that you have to be very careful not to overuse this trope as it sort of breaks the style of the thread a little bit). Here, people mostly either just states the title of album(s)/single(s) they're listening to, but also often try to engage in more coherent discussion or at least comments- Sometimes having actual conversations about the music (this can be done because there's no lightning-speed growth of the thread as people aren't posting up endless streams of music videos like in 'this' thread...)

Of course there's the occasional overlap of posting style/conduct on both threads, but after years of quiet observation and also of participation into the unique and conflicting cultures of these very different threads, I have arrived at this temporarily satisfying conclusion and will try to separate my posting habits accordingly.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2013)

maya said:


> I think the original intention goes something like this:
> 
> _This_ thread is mostly reserved endless reams of YouTube videos, without much comment (or with comments/discussions petering out fairly quickly, since any attempts at conversation are buried under the aforementioned strings of YouTube videos).
> 
> ...


 
And the CD player thread is generally more concerned with whole albums than whatever the shuffle function has dredged up this time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Well I will just have to post on both then. Annoying


----------



## maya (Aug 4, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Well I will just have to post on both then. Annoying


You can turn it into an art form, expertly deducing which thread your chosen bits of music most properly belongs...  Hours of fun- and possibly head-scratching trouble


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Papeclip People - Throw/Remake Uno


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2013)

kylietardis


----------



## blairsh (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 4, 2013)

Having a bit of a Specials fest here

'stop ya messin aron'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 4, 2013)

Tune of the year so far.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## maya (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuck, I'd totally forgotten how much I used to love this when it first came out:


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 4, 2013)

need to fix not having any music on in mah house at the minute, cos someone down the road's playing this on a fucking soundsystem


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

I had Sonic Youth's Dirty on but it wasn't as good as I remembered it, so I stuck Love - Revisited on


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Too many YouTube clips here.
It makes it hard to navigate and i am willing to bet no one ever clicks on them, so why bother? Just say what you're listening to


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

The Birthday Party - Release The Bats


----------



## Diamond (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Fuck off. Don't be so lazy 
Think YouTube vids should be banned from threads like this. Take too long to load and you often can't see what it is without clicking on it first


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

My Bloody Valentine - Glider EP


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 4, 2013)

Grandmaster Flash & The Furious Five - White Lines/Scorpio
Happy Hardcore - 12 Hardcore Rave Anthems


----------



## Libertad (Aug 4, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

The Prodigy - Out Of Space
The Fat Controller - In Complete Darkness - Slipmatt & Nookie remixes


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 5, 2013)

Screamadelica.

Been a long time. This summer seems to be a good summer for a return.

1991 was a huge year for British music.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## inva (Aug 5, 2013)

really enjoying this album, especially this song


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

New Beat Take 4 comp
Cornelius - Fantasma


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 5, 2013)

Ladies and gentlemen... Mr Conway Twitty...


----------



## mao (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 5, 2013)

Grayskul - Heaven is Still Coming


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Walter Carlos - Clockwork Orange OST


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Meat Beat Manifesto - Helter Skelter/Radio Babylon
Adonis - No Way Back/Do It Properly


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Aaaaarggh another browser crashing YouTube clip. Why not just type the name of the track?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

because i like being able to come back and click on stuff when my hands or brain aren't working properly.
i like being able to click on other people's stuff without having to google when my hands or brain aren't working properly.

fwiw, i get the same browser problem. and i know it's frustrating.sometimes it's worth a bit of annoyance to get stuff that works for me, atm.

ok with you? (tbh i don't really care whether it is or not)


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

and tbh copypasting while crying is easier than typing. sweetheart.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> because i like being able to come back and click on stuff when my hands or brain aren't working properly.
> i like being able to click on other people's stuff without having to google when my hands or brain aren't working properly.
> 
> fwiw, i get the same browser problem. and i know it's frustrating.sometimes it's worth a bit of annoyance to get stuff that works for me, atm.
> ...


I just like complaining


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> and tbh copypasting while crying is easier than typing. sweetheart.


Eh?


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

and at the minute i like snapping at people that don't deserve it.

sorry *slightly ashamed face*

having a bit of a tired and emotional moment, with the only drugs in my system being citalopram and tea.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

grudging nod:
i am listening to 'baby we'll be fine' by the national. with emphasis on the chorus.

that's the only time i'm making an exception, mind x


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

No worries. Sorry you are feeling like that. I know that ugh feeling


----------



## inva (Aug 5, 2013)

for what it's worth I prefer the youtube posts even though it takes a while to load the page. I have a listen to most of what people put on this thread and I probably wouldn't if it was just typed.

is it any better if they're in spoiler tags does anyone know?


Spoiler: An Evening of Long Goodbyes by Rachel's


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

Yeah, much better! Though it would be best if people wrote the name of the track and artist then put the clip in the spoiler. I can't tell what track it is, unless I play the clip and then only if I recognise the music


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 5, 2013)

inva said:


> for what it's worth I prefer the youtube posts even though it takes a while to load the page. I have a listen to most of what people put on this thread and I probably wouldn't if it was just typed.
> 
> is it any better if they're in spoiler tags does anyone know?
> 
> ...



you star


----------



## inva (Aug 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Yeah, much better! Though it would be best if people wrote the name of the track and artist then put the clip in the spoiler. I can't tell what track it is, unless I play the clip and then only if I recognise the music


that's a good point


----------



## ska invita (Aug 5, 2013)

some never released live broken-beat head-nodding dutch-superfunk madness from 1976
The Keyboard Circle - The Kumquat Kids


----------



## mao (Aug 5, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 5, 2013)

V/A - Artificial Intelligence (Warp)


----------



## bamalama (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

Rahaan live at the Boiler Room
Cheers to Fez909 for headsup


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

This:


*https://dl.dropbox.com/u/2703511/2012-08-20_Handsfree_Sessions.mp3

TRACKLIST:
Can - Halleluhwah (Spoon)
***Enrico de Gonorrhea - Flamenco Especial***
Paco de Lucía - Almoraima (Bulerías)
La Niña de los Peines & Niño Ricardo - Bulerías
Camarón de la Isla & Paco de Lucía - Son Tus Ojos Dos Estrellas (Bulerías)
Diego del Gastor - Soleares
Fernanda de Utrera & Juan Maya "Marote" - Mi Mal No Tiene Cura (Soleares)
Ramón Montoya - Taranta
Camarón de la Isla & Tomatito - Pasando el Puente (Bulerías)
Sabicas - Danza Mora
***
Nicholas Alias - Into Sunset (self released)
Rodrigo Y Gabriela - Tamacun (Rubyworks)
Paco de Lucía - Percussion Flamenca (Zapateado) (Philips)
Camarón de la Isla - La Leyenda del Tiempo (Bulerías) (Philips)
The Seven Samurai - Space 1999 Part 1 (unreleased)
The Seven Samurai - Space 1999 Part 2 (unreleased)
The Seven Samurai - Space 1999 Part 3 (unreleased)
Super Furry Animals - Gwreiddiau Dwfn / Mawrth Oer Ar y Blaned Neifion (Placid Casual)
Wilco - Spiders (Kidsmoke) (Nonesuch)
Frank Zappa - Sexual Harassment In The Workplace (Zappa)
Blind Faith - Can't Find My Way Home (Polydor)
Broadcast - Come On Let's Go (Warp)
Nicholas Alias - A9 (self released)*


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## ringo (Aug 6, 2013)

bamalama said:


> Go Find Yourself A Fool - Prince Fatty & Winston Francis


 
Nice one, that's a lovely update of one of my favourite Winston Francis tunes, his voice still sounds great and Fatty's little dubbing works well.

Here's the original cut:



Spoiler


----------



## ringo (Aug 6, 2013)

Don't buy much non-reggae but the other week I remembered to buy an original copy of one of my favourite tunes and have been playing it non-stop ever since. First heard this song via The Meteors 

Johnny Remember Me - John Leyton



Spoiler


----------



## ringo (Aug 6, 2013)

Meteors version:



Spoiler


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2013)

Spoiler








NUFAN - Feels Like Home / International You Day


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

Girls On Top - Being Scrubbed/I Wanna Dance Numbers
Controlled Bleeding - The Fodder Song/Crawl/Words (Of The Dying)
Underworld - Rez/Cowgirl
Prince - Lovesexy


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 6, 2013)

tracy chapman - fast car




Spoiler


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 6, 2013)

Mogwai - Fear Satan remixes
Butthole Surfers - Widowmaker
Revolting Cocks - Beers, Steers & Queers LP
Ghostface Killa - Ironman
Sonic Youth - Bad Moon Rising
Butthole Surfers - Locust Abortion Technician


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2013)

Goddamn earworm, stuck in my head...



Spoiler








Goddamn Cory Kennedy.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 6, 2013)

zola jesus - night



Spoiler


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 6, 2013)

Husker Du - Pink Turns to Blue



Spoiler


----------



## bamalama (Aug 6, 2013)

ringo said:


> Nice one, that's a lovely update of one of my favourite Winston Francis tunes, his voice still sounds great and Fatty's little dubbing works well.
> 
> Here's the original cut:
> 
> ...




It's a wee cracker isn't it,i only like some of prince fattys' stuff but this ones a goody
Course winstons vocal helps...just a bit


----------



## inva (Aug 6, 2013)

Spoiler: Hard Times by Baby Huey


----------



## bamalama (Aug 6, 2013)

Bit more meteors


----------



## mao (Aug 7, 2013)

*Ibrahim Ferrer & Omara Portuondo - Quizas*



Spoiler


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 7, 2013)

Jackofficers - Digital Dump
Butthole Surfers - Locust Abortion Technician
Butthole Surfers - Psychic Powerless Another Man's Sac
Butthole Surfers - Piouhgd
Butthole Surfers - Double Live Album
I was also gonna play Rembrandt Pussyhorse and Independen Worm Saloon but the sleeves are empty


----------



## bamalama (Aug 7, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 7, 2013)

NoMeansNo - Kill Everyone Now



Spoiler








Good advice.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 7, 2013)

Great tune i heard on the radio  today - top lyrics
Laurel Aitken and The Skatalites - Rude Boy Dreams


----------



## stupid dogbot (Aug 8, 2013)

Shitty Future...



Spoiler


----------



## mao (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2013)

Dr John (The Night Tripper) - Gris-Gris


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 8, 2013)

Nina Simone - Wild Is The Wind
The Cure - Kiss Me Kiss Me Kiss Me


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm listening to Deadmau5 At Play Volume 4.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 9, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Great tune i heard on the radio today - top lyrics
> Laurel Aitken and The Skatalites - Rude Boy Dreams



This is a much better version than the original that came out on a unicorn lp called ringo the gringo in 1990 i think,which was way over produced imo,but had quite a nice soully vocal
rip laurel


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 9, 2013)




----------



## bamalama (Aug 9, 2013)

This stuff has reminded me of a band called maroon town who did a sort of hip hop/jazz/ska/reggae hybrid thing,very 90's but worth a listen,fairly political as well


----------



## bamalama (Aug 9, 2013)

avu9lives said:


>


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 10, 2013)

LA Woman - i listen to this record very often and get endless inspiration from it.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 10, 2013)

*THE FUCK YOU SOUND FM *

Lesbian Horse standing in for Caleb
http://mixlr.com/the-fuck-you-sound-fm/chat


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 10, 2013)

Still going - into 14hrs now


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## audiotech (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 10, 2013)

bamalama said:


>




haha av it  !


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 10, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 10, 2013)

wooo toutch me!


----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 11, 2013)

Surgeon ambient mix from Free Rotation festival: 
https://soundcloud.com/dynamic-tens...d.com/dynamic-tension/surgeonfreerotation2013
It was a rare treat to be asked to perform an ambient set at Freerotation 2013 so I decided to present a selection of classic chill-out room favorites alongside newer gems. 
No dreary industrial drones, just colourful, uplifting psychedelia.
It was like entering an alternate reality going through the small door into the Yurt structure which hosted the chill out room at Freerotation with rugs & cushions on the floor and oil lamp projections. 
To hear the sound more clearly I decided to perform my set sat on the floor in front of the speakers instead of behind them as a DJ normally does. Sat in a meditation posture with my spine straight gave me a serene, calm feeling during the whole set. Also, it felt more inclusive to be sat with the audience, facing the same direction to enjoy the music together with them.
Tracklist:
Tracklist-
Steve Hillage - Garden Of Paradise
Panabrite - Index of Gestures
Henry Wolff & Nancy Hennings - Adrift
Terry Riley - Anthem of the Trinity
Location recording - Maui night crickets 21st January 2013
Alice Coltrane - Galaxy Around Oldumare
Mist - Mist House
Oneohtrix Point Never - Format & Journey North
Vangelis - Albedo 0.39
Coil - Are You Shivering?
Emeralds - Genetic
Laurie Anderson - Walking & Falling
Coil - Baby Food
The Irresistible Force - Flying High
Angelo Badalamenti - Into The Night
Coil - Amethyst Deceivers
Outer Space - Memory Bomb
Panabrite - Golden Drape
Location recording - Maui night rain 15th January 2013
Bee Mask - Vaporware
Scott Walker - It's Raining Today
Lloyd Miller - Rain Dance


----------



## flypanam (Aug 12, 2013)

First track from Yamantaka // Sonic Titan's new album Uzu

http://pitchfork.com/news/51828-yamantaka-sonic-titan-announce-new-album-uzu-share-one/


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 12, 2013)

back from running scared. hello, safe thread 

sorry OU, can't work out spoiler tags on my phone. it's the scrubs video for 'safety dance' by men without hats.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 12, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> back from running scared. hello, safe thread <snip>


 
Welcome back


----------



## inva (Aug 12, 2013)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 12, 2013)

XTC. Skylarking.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 12, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Welcome back


ty 


back to YouTube: graceless by the national (radio 6 session)


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Aug 13, 2013)

A bit brilliant...


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 13, 2013)

morton valence: these are the things I was thinking of and then you fell out of the sky


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 13, 2013)

lions: girl from the north country



Spoiler





mild pat on me own back for working out how to do spoilers without any of the helpful buttons


----------



## bamalama (Aug 13, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


>



This sort of stuff makes me want to eat my own teeth limerick.I've been tryin to stop myself saying this for two days but i can't,so there
It reminds me of that horrible fuckin sausage advert that was on telly recently,sorry...ahh,that felt good,now i'm ashamed


----------



## inva (Aug 13, 2013)

Spoiler: It's Only Love by Blodwyn Pig







been a bit hard work today. Just the mood for this


----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 14, 2013)

bamalama said:


> This sort of stuff makes me want to eat my own teeth limerick.I've been tryin to stop myself saying this for two days but i can't,so there
> It reminds me of that horrible fuckin sausage advert that was on telly recently,sorry...ahh,that felt good,now i'm ashamed


hahaha, fair play, its a fuckin banger though, you just dont get it maaaaan! I was extremely pissed when I posted this as well.


----------



## bamalama (Aug 14, 2013)

Limerick Red said:


> hahaha, fair play, its a fuckin banger though, you just dont get it maaaaan! I was extremely pissed when I posted this as well.


I'd have to be extremely pissed to listen to it,and then i'd have to shed a tear for the oul sod


----------



## bamalama (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 14, 2013)

Tommy Cowan at the desk
Only ever did Concious Music
Main producer for Ras Michael for many years


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 14, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 14, 2013)

Not slackness - grown up Lovers


----------



## Lea (Aug 15, 2013)

Daft Punk's Instant Crush:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Aug 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=XwiZcCU36ss


----------



## jelavicroad (Aug 15, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 16, 2013)

Azari & III- Reckless With Your Love:


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## billy_bob (Aug 16, 2013)

bamalama said:


> This sort of stuff makes me want to eat my own teeth limerick.I've been tryin to stop myself saying this for two days but i can't,so there
> It reminds me of that horrible fuckin sausage advert that was on telly recently,sorry...ahh,that felt good,now i'm ashamed


 
 Top o' the Mornin' to ye' there bamalama.  To be sure, begorrah.  So ye don't like the Oirish then, ye feckin bollix?

(I know what you mean though.  I do keep catching myself tapping my feet to this kind of thing, but then I want to saw the feckers off.)


----------



## bamalama (Aug 16, 2013)

Well,if i had to shtick a flag on me music i'd go for something more like this


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=HA-xjJQRzJk


----------



## jelavicroad (Aug 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-MnELifX3sQ


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 16, 2013)




----------



## mao (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## inva (Aug 17, 2013)

Spoiler: You Taste Like The Tropics by Bush Tetras


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 17, 2013)

Roly Porter and Cynthia Millar - The Sea


Spoiler


----------



## jelavicroad (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## maya (Aug 18, 2013)

Spent _years_ in my tiny little bedsit room in the 90s listening to stuff like this, imagining the future...


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 18, 2013)

Love that album  Obsessed is my fave track...


----------



## maya (Aug 18, 2013)

steph said:


> Love that album


It's a classic, really tight production- I think the reason it's so underrated must be that when all the milennium hipsters _finally_ discovered Warp, the earliest stuff like this was out of print and REALLY hard to get hold of, so only the ones in the know remembered and cherished it-  (i was also a bit too young to be 1st generation techno purist TBF, but was lucky enough to know some radio station/mixtape people, so got really good mixes and tapes of OOP stuff which changed my life, really... ) This is still one of the records which when it's put on everyone asks what it is, and it still sounds fresh- Nice memories of dancing all night at someone's b'day twelve years ago, then when the sun came up someone put on this and it was just magic


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 18, 2013)




----------



## ringo (Aug 19, 2013)

Great new one from Ninja Man


----------



## klang (Aug 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> Great new one from Ninja Man


 cool!


----------



## ringo (Aug 19, 2013)

littleseb said:


> cool!


 
Best I've heard from him in years. Would still love to buy that mic btw, dunno when I'm likely to get to Hackney though.


----------



## klang (Aug 19, 2013)

ringo said:


> Best I've heard from him in years. Would still love to buy that mic btw, dunno when I'm likely to get to Hackney though.


yeah, sounds fresh and well produced. good tune!
pm me if you want to meet somewhere....


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm sure my 7" pre of this isn't quite the same as this - will have to dig it out.


----------



## ringo (Aug 20, 2013)

steph said:


> I'm sure my 7" pre of this isn't quite the same as this - will have to dig it out.


 
According to RKR there were two issues of this, both on Island in 1983.

The Jamaican press was produced by Sly & Robbie. No B side listed so presumably a dub version.
The UK press is credited to S Stanley & P Smykle, B side listed as Party Next Door.

I'd guess the JA issue is the raw original and the UK cut was remixed by Stephen Stanley & Groucho Smykle. I'd be interested to hear if Stanley worked over here at all before mixing his legendary Xterminator dubs for Fatis.

Seen this? Someone linked to it recently, probably you or ska invita 

http://www.redbullmusicacademy.com/magazine/paul-groucho-smykle-interview


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 20, 2013)

ringo said:


> According to RKR there were two issues of this, both on Island in 1983.
> 
> The Jamaican press was produced by Sly & Robbie. No B side listed so presumably a dub version.
> The UK press is credited to S Stanley & P Smykle, B side listed as Party Next Door.
> ...


 
Aah, that makes sense, my copy looks like this (and I'm sure has the dub on the flip - will listen to it tonight):


----------



## yardbird (Aug 20, 2013)

Some blues fiddling


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2013)

ringo said:


> According to RKR there were two issues of this, both on Island in 1983.
> 
> The Jamaican press was produced by Sly & Robbie. No B side listed so presumably a dub version.
> The UK press is credited to S Stanley & P Smykle, B side listed as Party Next Door.
> ...


 

it wasnt me, but thanks for this - Im in the camp of people for whom Dub Factor changed their lives - theres been very little out there about Groucho (ive looked) - I'll definitely check this out


----------



## ringo (Aug 20, 2013)

steph said:


> Aah, that makes sense, my copy looks like this (and I'm sure has the dub on the flip - will listen to it tonight):


 

Nice copy steph


----------



## maya (Aug 20, 2013)

A quiet, rainy day... Remembering a tune, remembering a friend (who used to listen to this with me...)


----------



## maya (Aug 20, 2013)

And this...


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 20, 2013)

Inspired by the post-punk thread


----------



## spawnofsatan (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2013)

Bit of Public Enemy


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 21, 2013)

lush.


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (Aug 23, 2013)

Swamp Music


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 23, 2013)

Don't ask. There _was_ a reason


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 23, 2013)

Heckmondwike, 1993, twatted in a bean bag.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 24, 2013)




----------



## bmd (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## captain acab (Aug 28, 2013)

don't laugh, now


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 28, 2013)

very inspiring guy.


----------



## yield (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## captain acab (Aug 29, 2013)

olddd, don't think it ever got released - had a dubplate of it but lost it a few years ago, not before i'd ripped it though


----------



## Pants Man (Aug 29, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## bamalama (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Aug 30, 2013)




----------



## bamalama (Aug 30, 2013)

I taught meself the intro and verse bit of this recently,not as easy as it looks


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 31, 2013)

You shouldn't listen to that one raw though, it's the end of the album.  Try Shores in Flames (omaze)


----------



## yardbird (Aug 31, 2013)

Sublime


----------



## toblerone3 (Aug 31, 2013)

Just listened to the whole of the Morton Valence album 'Me and Home James' a complete video playlist covering the whole album.  Very very good indeed.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 31, 2013)

last days of summer.....sound like this to me....

Hidden Agenda - Stay


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## yardbird (Aug 31, 2013)




----------



## Riklet (Aug 31, 2013)

a friend who passed away 2 years ago loved this.  bit o' headbanging for him...


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 31, 2013)

Adam F - Mother Earth. On the B side of Metropolis and didn't really register back when it was released but heard it again recently...


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 31, 2013)

pub grub innit


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 31, 2013)

i love you annemarie


----------



## 8115 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## fishfinger (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## danski (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 3, 2013)

Tim Gane's new band. New album in december I think.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Sep 4, 2013)

This, quite loudly too.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 5, 2013)

Boy's Own session...


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 5, 2013)

Bristol's Finest.


----------



## krink (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Fedayn (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 6, 2013)

The faint sound of my hard drive.


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 6, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 7, 2013)

Just discovered this album by Kenny Cox (Blue Note recording artist) via the Hedonist Jazz show over on mixcloud


----------



## Voley (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2013)

Went to see a local funk band last night and they were unexpectedly great! Meant to buy a CD at the end but got too drunk and forgot. Found their SoundCloud anyway: Dexter Dextrous and the Fingersmiths.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 7, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Went to see a local funk band last night and they were unexpectedly great! Meant to buy a CD at the end but got too drunk and forgot. Found their SoundCloud anyway: Dexter Dextrous and the Fingersmiths.



I mean't to ask you (or might have already  ) Fez, do you ever get down to the Hi-Fi Club in Leeds at all? Is it worth going? A colleague up here was telling me its the place to go for funk n jazz, etc?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 7, 2013)

steph said:


> I mean't to ask you (or might have already  ) Fez, do you ever get down to the Hi-Fi Club in Leeds at all? Is it worth going? A colleague up here was telling me its the place to go for funk n jazz, etc?



I used to go there regularly on a Sunday and it was great. They have live bands on every week and it's free to get in. They do an awesome Sunday dinner too, so you can stay in there all day if you wanted! After the band they have DJs on playing funk and soul and that's alright too.

BUT, I went recently for the first time in years (a Friday, I think it was) and it was shite. The place was practically empty, the music was a bit crap (turgid guitar stuff) and I got started on by some dickhead for no reason.

So, I'm not sure how much my recent experience is representative of how the club is these days, but I'm in no hurry back to find out.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 7, 2013)

Might give the Sunday a go then - had heard that the Sunday lunch sessions were really good - I'll report back if I do.


----------



## Sirena (Sep 7, 2013)

I've just discovered Nora Dean, 1960s reggae/rocksteady artiste who recorded for Studio 1 and Treasure Isle among others.

'Barb Wire' (or 'Bagwire') was her big hit, a story about meeting a boy with barbwire in his underpants and her hitting him with a brick (?).  There's also 'Mojo Girl' about her using magic to mash up her lover's car if he leaves her.  It's all quite unique to her and she is hard to compare to other artistes: sort of sing-song, schoolyard and chanty....


----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I've just discovered Nora Dean, 1960s reggae/rocksteady artiste who recorded for Studio 1 and Treasure Isle among others.


thats a mad tune ("Angle Lala")- sounds like lee perry doing mento or something 

Scorpion (in his underpants) is kind of well known I guess


----------



## bamalama (Sep 7, 2013)

Sirena said:


> I've just discovered Nora Dean, 1960s reggae/rocksteady artiste who recorded for Studio 1 and Treasure Isle among others.
> 
> 'Barb Wire' (or 'Bagwire') was her big hit, a story about meeting a boy with barbwire in his underpants and her hitting him with a brick (?).  There's also 'Mojo Girl' about her using magic to mash up her lover's car if he leaves her.  It's all quite unique to her and she is hard to compare to other artistes: sort of sing-song, schoolyard and chanty....



Barbwire's a fairly standard "skinhead reggae" tune.If ye like that you'll like this


----------



## bamalama (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 7, 2013)

i love you  tonka yoy


----------



## sleaterkinney (Sep 7, 2013)

But don't listen to it out of your computer speakers.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 8, 2013)

Big EZ remix!


----------



## Pants Man (Sep 8, 2013)




----------



## bmd (Sep 8, 2013)

Cheese alert! I used to start my set at Donny Warehouse with this back in the day.


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 9, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Sep 12, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=t4Af_TEN7Yc


----------



## jelavicroad (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Sep 13, 2013)

Radiohead OK computer - in the hope it'll get me out of bed, if only to switch it off before it gets to the bit that irritates me.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 13, 2013)

Cult of Luna - Salvation. Quite a long build up for keep listening


----------



## _pH_ (Sep 13, 2013)

Bruckner's Symphony No. 4 in E Flat Major, 'Romantic'. The third movement (the Scherzo) is ace


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 13, 2013)

The late, great ruler of cool.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 13, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 14, 2013)

Fuil Na Seanchoille


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 14, 2013)

Ty Brunson - Mount Rushmore Mix. One for you @ska invita...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 14, 2013)

damb! thats a banger


----------



## Chick Webb (Sep 14, 2013)

Do yourself a favour


----------



## blairsh (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## yield (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 15, 2013)

52 Commercial Road, London squat scene's favourite post-rock band....well they seem to play alot of squats like at tomorrow's gig at the squatting exhibition.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Sep 15, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Sep 15, 2013)

amazing voice, absolutely filthy lyrics


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 15, 2013)

yield said:


>



tried and failed to resist clicking. i have no regrets though..


----------



## Casually Red (Sep 16, 2013)

another amazing voice....gtf x factor


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 16, 2013)

Brilliant backing musicians too, effortless drum solo.


----------



## andysays (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## fractionMan (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 17, 2013)

I've had these 3 on heavy rotation to fight the grey and rain blues


----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 17, 2013)

Classic Northern, too many memories to put aside.


----------



## jelavicroad (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## friedaweed (Sep 18, 2013)

Me, the wee man and our bikes love this


----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 18, 2013)

Been doing the feeding, and getting my girl ready for bed (she'll be 6 months old in 3 days time) to this album.  Whilst my missus goes out on the lash (sort of) in Streatham. It's the first time she's been out without the baby since she was born.


----------



## jelavicroad (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## jelavicroad (Sep 18, 2013)




----------



## yield (Sep 20, 2013)

Video is of Kar Wai Wong's 2046


Also in Kickass


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## yield (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## yield (Sep 20, 2013)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 20, 2013)

FISHCO


----------



## andysays (Sep 21, 2013)

Don Letts - Sound of Cinema special

I've listened to quite a few of these Sound of Cinema things recently. Bit of a mixed bag, but this one is great (if you can forgive Don for his constant name dropping "of course, when I met Morricone...").

Only available until midnight tomorrow.


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 21, 2013)

i luv u sprekendoutch


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## yield (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Hollis (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## golightly (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2013)

Earlier in the bath, I was listening to this perc mix



Then this track by Rrose



Now a dave clarke mix : http://electronicexplorations.org/?show=dave-clarke


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 22, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 23, 2013)

I've been getting into Northern Soul quite a bit recently. This is one my current faves.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2013)

nino_savatte said:


> I've been getting into Northern Soul quite a bit recently. This is one my current faves.




I saw Major Lance live at Mexborough Empress ballroom must have been 76-77 ish,
great voice and I remember he looked like a giant compared to all of us, well over six foot.


----------



## Lorca (Sep 23, 2013)

That Oscar Peterson Trio album is wicked, nice one!


----------



## Lorca (Sep 23, 2013)

Also, playing every tune on this page at the same time sounds pretty good as well.


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 23, 2013)

Via my charming neighbour, Whitney Huston's Most Annoying Hits.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 23, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Via my charming neighbour, Whitney Huston's Most Annoying Hits.



You have my utmost sympathy, is there no taste left in the world?


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 23, 2013)

at the insistence of my children


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## bmd (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## spawnofsatan (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## RaverDrew (Sep 25, 2013)

Autochthonous1 <3 you always Xx


----------



## Lorca (Sep 25, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 27, 2013)

Beautiful song and film for a sad afternoon.


----------



## yardbird (Sep 28, 2013)

Well I woke up this morning


----------



## yardbird (Sep 28, 2013)

Lots of sad songs in my head


----------



## bi0boy (Sep 28, 2013)

the birds outside


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2013)

A strange mêlée of Tibetan horns and cow bells .. there was even a bit of opera singing earlier.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2013)

*Aidan Baker/Tim Hecker-Hymn To The Idea Of Night *


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 28, 2013)

just luv me stupid


----------



## blairsh (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 28, 2013)

bong bliss bling


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 28, 2013)

tunnuck bars


----------



## danski (Sep 29, 2013)

Ty Segall - Melted
I have not stopped listening to this album for several months.
Spotify recommended this first track which piqued my interest so I then checked the album and the first song on it, Finger, blew me away.
Play loud kids


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 29, 2013)

This is great.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 29, 2013)

Totally missed this by Gregory Porter when it came out, but Gilles Peterson has been playing it again of late - just sublime.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 30, 2013)

Ah Um.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 30, 2013)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 1, 2013)

psychological warfare


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 1, 2013)

Sting's The Last Ship, he sings in a geordie accent (presumably his natural one) and ends up sounding like a bloke who owns an estate in Provence.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## SikhWarrioR (Oct 1, 2013)

Metallica..........The Black Album, Enter Sandman


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2013)

Long time no listen:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## tufty79 (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Oct 4, 2013)

Yeah, it's like early 80s Spanish space synth music. Yeah, I wrote about it my blog. Cool. See you in Dalston later yeah?


----------



## xes (Oct 4, 2013)

Classic Acid house tune - Jesus loves the acid Vrs Grandmaster Flash - The message
FINALLY someone uploaded it to youtube


----------



## Delroy Booth (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 4, 2013)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Oct 5, 2013)

drink vodka you fools


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 5, 2013)

give it sum welly


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 5, 2013)

Someone sneezing in next door's kitchen


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 5, 2013)

who me!


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 5, 2013)

ive gone blind in a visarul box of marbles


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 5, 2013)

lactoes intorelense


----------



## yield (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 6, 2013)

one of my favourite albums


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 6, 2013)

One from back in de day....!  i love everything about the album, particularly the sickly artwork.....always skip 'dumb' and a few other slower ones.....i feel massively energised by the fast songs!!!  i like to sing this album very LOUD, i feel very happy!!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 6, 2013)

@ska invita


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 8, 2013)

In my opinion this might be their best song.  The piano that comes in at about 1:07 breaks my heart.  Some of her finest lyrics too:

I imagine a dream
In which I'm a soldier
And I'm walking
On the faces 
Of dead women
And everyone I've 
Left behind me

It's the year when 
The troops entered
The thirty-ninth
Thirty-ninth parallel

Send me home restless
Send me home damaged
And wanting

It's the year when
Some poet said
"We must live, or accept the 
Consequences"
I want you to share 
Every pinprick of guilt 
That I have felt
That I have felt

Send me home restless
Send me home damaged
Send me home disposes
Send me home damaged
And wanting


----------



## yield (Oct 10, 2013)

Been my Ohrwurm for ages.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 10, 2013)




----------



## _pH_ (Oct 10, 2013)

Steve Reich - Music For 18 Musicians. Just booked tickets for me and my g/f to see him at the RFH in November. We're both quite excited about it


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 11, 2013)

Bate Kush


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## keybored (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks like I'll be listening to it until the kids have mastered the lyrics and/or get bored of it.

It's growing on me. I can't stand the tune but Princess Superstar manages to make it acceptable.


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 11, 2013)

Stgt u u stu tter


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Oct 11, 2013)

Welcome to the inner workings of my mind.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 11, 2013)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Oct 11, 2013)

RaverDrew said:


> Autochthonous1 <3 you always Xx




Forever, Dolphin. Xx


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Oct 11, 2013)

RaverDrew, a kissing type song.



I better not write anything on your bedroom wall, your mum will go nuts, innit.


----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## mao (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## zenie (Oct 12, 2013)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 13, 2013)

Wings - Wings
aka Krust Die and Roni on Reinforced


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2013)

Am currently playing conducting this...


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## Casually Red (Oct 13, 2013)

a few sunday afternoon beers..and oh dear


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 13, 2013)

Joni Mitchell and James Taylor in concert, early 1970s.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2013)

2nd time listening to and half watching this today, so much going on, the music, the visual journey-wise and all else. Still love it hard after all these years


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 13, 2013)

Radio 4 weather forecast


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 13, 2013)




----------



## mao (Oct 15, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 16, 2013)

Please help I cannot get this out of my head and by playing it I hope the torment stops!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## audiotech (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## keybored (Oct 16, 2013)

Nujabes - Modal Soul.
An amazing talent, gone too soon.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 16, 2013)

http://electronicexplorations.org/?show=fausten-2

“A typical track doesn’t glide so much as lurch and trudge, the effect akin to a corpse being dragged across the chamber floor to make way for the next victim. Rhythms writhe and throb as if gripped by seizures while clanks and whirrs form an ultra-dense industrial soundtrack. The duo load their tracks with so much Autechre-like detail, the listener feels almost suffocated by the crushing sound design. Raw, misanthropic, merciless, deranged, and brutal are words that come to mind as one subjects oneself to the release.”


----------



## yield (Oct 16, 2013)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 17, 2013)

Yo here it is, yo. I dedicate this to my urban homie, Greebo!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## SarfLondoner (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## mao (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 18, 2013)

Tony Conrad is a god.


----------



## yield (Oct 22, 2013)

Cheese


----------



## yield (Oct 22, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 22, 2013)

Shoegaze time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## bamalama (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## chasbo zelena (Oct 23, 2013)

Had no idea DJ format was from the UK.


----------



## imposs1904 (Oct 23, 2013)

The NME's Britpop playlist.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2013)




----------



## lt35 (Oct 24, 2013)

Steel Pulse - Reggae Fever 

Amazon wanted £42.95 for it so I ripped it..
Would have loved to support the artists


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 24, 2013)




----------



## funky_sessions (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## maya (Oct 26, 2013)

- Saving the world from the Martians!


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 26, 2013)

Had this on a few times today. It's Jolly Fuckin mint.


----------



## danski (Oct 26, 2013)

The theme to Dad's Army as it's on in the other room


----------



## danski (Oct 26, 2013)

Bliss


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 26, 2013)

one horned eater me


----------



## hipipol (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Kuso (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 27, 2013)

the Twinkle brothers ''Dub Massacre''


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2013)

James Brown ..... yea


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2013)

Maudlin...


----------



## lt35 (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## tangerinedream (Oct 30, 2013)

Omar souleyman in a tesco car park.


----------



## lt35 (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## Favelado (Oct 31, 2013)

Solange is making brilliant pop. I've been listening to this track for a while now.


----------



## dweller (Oct 31, 2013)

all eight albums by William Onyeabor I managed to find online
groovy Nigerian music

http://luakabop.com/onyeabor/

from his final record


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## danski (Nov 1, 2013)




----------



## shygirl (Nov 1, 2013)

Can't believe my ears, just listened to 'Milk Cow' on youtube.  30 odd years since I heard it, never thought I'd hear it again.  It was the b side on 'spirit in the sky', can still picture the record (45), a kinda creamy coloured label.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2013)

Neighbours away.........decks on.....


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2013)




----------



## maya (Nov 4, 2013)

It felt crap having to live through it at the time, but seeing how shit things became 2001 onwards now I actually miss the nineties...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2013)




----------



## Ultimate (Nov 4, 2013)

For the last week or so I've listening non-stop to Royals by Lorde. Not intentionally. Can't get the bloody thing out of my head. It's a good song though.

That and Perfect Life by Moby.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2013)

Same Monochrome Set song, different mix.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 5, 2013)

Liked the Monochrome Set since I first saw them on OGWT many years ago, bought the first album on the strength of two songs.


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Liked the Monochrome Set since I first saw them on OGWT many years ago, bought the first album on the strength of two songs.


I only had the early singles to begin with. They should have been much bigger. 

I used to work with Tony Potts, their film-maker, once upon a time.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 5, 2013)

The energy! Check out Carmine Appice's drumming. It's so OTT.


----------



## xslavearcx (Nov 6, 2013)

sometimes it takes a look back to the old straight edge days to break procrastination...


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 6, 2013)

A 2007 rendition of their 1970 hit.


----------



## xslavearcx (Nov 6, 2013)

best (macho) love song ever.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 8, 2013)

Deadly deep tech-house.


----------



## Knotted (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## lt35 (Nov 8, 2013)




----------



## lt35 (Nov 8, 2013)

I'm sorry but I never tire of this.  Love the drummer too: duh de dada da, duh de dada da!


----------



## lt35 (Nov 8, 2013)

_"people will always be who they want/that's what really makes the world go round"_


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 8, 2013)

cheese n onion ceisps on my loins


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 9, 2013)

Im mad as hell and im not going to take this anymore!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 9, 2013)

Album is wonderful if this is your sort of thing.


----------



## 8115 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## SikhWarrioR (Nov 9, 2013)

Motorhead......Aftershock


----------



## 8115 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## Mation (Nov 10, 2013)

I know we can make it
I know darn well
we can work it out
Oh yes we can
I know we can can
Yes we can can
Why can't we
If we wanna
yes we can can


Oh how I love this 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FVxv6AFt7YM

(I can't make it embed..?)


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 10, 2013)




----------



## chasbo zelena (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## bamalama (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## stuff_it (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## bamalama (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## lt35 (Nov 12, 2013)

at 8115


----------



## lt35 (Nov 12, 2013)

at bamalama

_"Whoi! I got busted!"_


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 12, 2013)

The Wharves - really loving this atm.


----------



## flypanam (Nov 13, 2013)

This lot have been one of my finds of the year


----------



## yield (Nov 13, 2013)

The The - This Is the Day


----------



## ddraig (Nov 13, 2013)

*whistles


----------



## andysays (Nov 14, 2013)

Fucking ledge!


----------



## ddraig (Nov 14, 2013)

this when it starts in a min
http://www.redbullrevolutionsinsound.com/
30 clubs one in each pod of London Eye and you can switch between them


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## mao (Nov 15, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yBvP3616Wc


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 15, 2013)

Best British band of the last 20 years imo


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 15, 2013)

brians auistic


----------



## jelavicroad (Nov 15, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Nov 15, 2013)

red wine n guinesss in a glass.. sorry tumbler


----------



## Delroy Booth (Nov 18, 2013)

Been listening to a lot of this stuff lately, the hits of McCarthyism, fucking brilliant stuff.

So I thought I'd share:


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 19, 2013)

Now this due to the Russell Crowe, Noah thread!!


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 19, 2013)

Some of this...


----------



## _pH_ (Nov 19, 2013)

And a bit of this...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 21, 2013)




----------



## Knotted (Nov 22, 2013)

Donna Summer did do a great funky Iron Butterfly thing


----------



## maya (Nov 23, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Some of this...



How odd, i was just going to post that! Much prefer the original to the much more well-known remix/Nuyorican Soul version... Whoever put together that video deserves a medal, it's absolutely brilliant.



Knotted said:


> Donna Summer did do a great <snip>[/media]


Just found the long versions of her most well-known Moroder collaborations and have listened to those songs on a loop for many days now (don't want to link directly in case they get removed), anyway I daren't play the 18-minute version of 'Love to love you baby' too loud at home, since the upstairs neighbours have little kids and strike me as the sort of people to complain about that sort of thing... It's tempting, though!  

BTW, there's a long 'Donna Summer TV special' floating around the 'tube, with some interesting performances and some quite frankly 'WFT?' narration/segment transition pieces which just have to be seen to be believed... It's a little bit like a bewildering dream, I'm not quite sure what the producers were on. But it's a great mini documentary/show, featuring most of her famous songs. Well worth the effort if you can find it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2013)

with Favelado


----------



## Knotted (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for that Maya, I'll check it out. I've been listening to a lot of Donna Summer recently. Lots of "oh I didn't expect that" moments.


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 23, 2013)

finding my clan


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 23, 2013)

ciderrr spliff champagne


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 23, 2013)

The bigger they come the harder they fall


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2013)




----------



## mao (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm loving THIS. (The album can be streamed via FACT for 24 hours only, 25/11/2013)


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 25, 2013)

students talking about their social life


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 25, 2013)

My equivalent of watching those trendy Scandinavian serials.


----------



## Knotted (Nov 27, 2013)

Listening-watching this:


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 28, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2013)

Track ident please :-

https://soundcloud.com/dima-deepmix/dima-max-agat1

33:01 - last track of the mix.


----------



## danski (Nov 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Track ident please :-
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/dima-deepmix/dima-max-agat1
> 
> 33:01 - last track of the mix.



Nice mix, can't help you though. Sorry


----------



## danski (Nov 28, 2013)

Been catching my ear on other people's radios for a bit so thought I'd try to find. Glad I did. Really like the video


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2013)

danski said:


> Nice mix, can't help you though. Sorry


You never know, Youtube may identify it for me and tell me off about it.


----------



## danski (Nov 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> You never know, Youtube may identify it for me and tell me off about it.


Actually, if you posted it back on Soundcloud that's quite likely to happen. Although double check it's the right track before you delete as it can be waaaaay wrong


----------



## TruXta (Nov 28, 2013)

Sleaford Mods - Jolly Fucker. Recc'd by a mate.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 28, 2013)

Youtube reckon the track I uploaded is this :-



Igor Cold - You Will Bloom and I Will Live

----------------------------

https://soundcloud.com/dima-deepmix/dima-max-agat1

33:01 - last track of the mix.

I deleted my video before I get any grief - 3 strikes and you're out apparently...


----------



## big eejit (Nov 29, 2013)

TruXta said:


> Sleaford Mods - Jolly Fucker. Recc'd by a mate.




That is brilliant.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 29, 2013)

I was so caught up in 'Castle's' general awesomeness that I must've listened to it about 100 times before I suddenly noticed that there is some _astounding_ gregorian-chant-influenced brilliance going on in the bassline.    x 1,000,000


----------



## hipipol (Nov 29, 2013)

So wonderful I hope I never get cynical enough to get over it


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 30, 2013)

spread the love


----------



## avu9lives (Nov 30, 2013)

yeah have sum biatch


----------



## Knotted (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 1, 2013)

well damaged by drugssssssssss I suspect


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 1, 2013)




----------



## doddles (Dec 2, 2013)

New Toy album, Join the Dots. Streamed through The Guardian:
http://www.theguardian.com/music/musicblog/2013/dec/02/toy-join-the-dots-stream

Guitars on this are great:
https://soundcloud.com/toy_band/to-a-death-unknown/s-xf4iy


----------



## blairsh (Dec 3, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 4, 2013)

http://67.207.143.181/vlf1.m3u


----------



## mao (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 5, 2013)

Best mix - stripped back, ace souly vocal
what house music could do...........


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 7, 2013)

Gary Numan "Love Hurt Bleed"


----------



## bamalama (Dec 7, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 7, 2013)

The Northern Soul thread made this come to mind :-


----------



## flypanam (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm on the third playing of this. I remember the ep in 97. Fantastic.


----------



## zenie (Dec 10, 2013)

Been listening to loads of Dusty Springfield lately.....currently listening to Windmills of Your Mind done by Petula Clark


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## yield (Dec 10, 2013)

Spoiler







Nirvana - The Man Who Sold The World 



Spoiler







Swans - Blackmail


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Dec 10, 2013)

Iron Maiden.......The Number Of The Beast


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 11, 2013)

This is seriously relaxing me tonight...


----------



## inva (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 11, 2013)

MysteryGuest said:


> I was so caught up in 'Castle's' general awesomeness that I must've listened to it about 100 times before I suddenly noticed that there is some _astounding_ gregorian-chant-influenced brilliance going on in the bassline.    x 1,000,000




Look who the cat dragged in 

Good to see you back


----------



## mao (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## MysteryGuest (Dec 12, 2013)

rubbershoes said:


> Look who the cat dragged in
> 
> Good to see you back



Hiya, nice to see you're still here.  I'm not in a great place in my life at the moment tbh, but it's nice to be back.  I shall see you around.


----------



## inva (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## danski (Dec 13, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 14, 2013)

You know who you are


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 14, 2013)




----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## chasbo zelena (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## RedDragon (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## Pingu (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## kittyP (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## catinthehat (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/user/NickCaveTV?v=1GWsdqCYvgw


----------



## 8115 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## TruXta (Dec 16, 2013)

BBC6 - doing some kinda medley with the guys who did the Dr. Who theme tune if I got that right. Quite nice.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you very much radio6music. I am exorcising this ear worm!!!!


----------



## lt35 (Dec 21, 2013)

sorry but it's more reggae from me today


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2013)

a Chilean bloke at work gave me a couple of Los Jaivas albums - I dunno, they come over here and give us music


----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2013)

Next Chapter by DJ Flight which is her show on Rinse fm
http://www.mixcloud.com/djflight/the-next-chapter-101213/


----------



## lt35 (Dec 21, 2013)

marty21 said:


> a Chilean bloke at work gave me a couple of Los Jaivas albums - I dunno, they come over here and give us music



That's truly beautiful mate (the music that is!)


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2013)

lt35 said:


> That's truly beautiful mate (the music that is!)


I am liking it -


----------



## Redeyes (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Redeyes (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Redeyes (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Redeyes (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## ddraig (Dec 21, 2013)

the tribute compliation to (Chris Maguire) audiotech/MC5
well done all
http://rememberingaudiotech.blogspot.co.uk/


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 21, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## Limerick Red (Dec 23, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Dec 24, 2013)

postcodes


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 24, 2013)

mowoccan french pollen


----------



## ringo (Dec 25, 2013)

Iggy Pops early rock n rebel roll show on Radio 6 earlier was perfect for cooking the Xmas dinner, storming tunes.


----------



## maya (Dec 25, 2013)

Mama didn't lie.


----------



## maya (Dec 25, 2013)

Same gal, this time from her solo record w/ a different backing band:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 25, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 26, 2013)

Joni Mitchell's first album (dont even know the name!). im only interested in the late 60's and have never listened to her....so far, i like, not love.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 26, 2013)

Cheesypoof said:


> Joni Mitchell's first album (dont even know the name!). im only interested in the late 60's and have never listened to her....so far, i like, not love.



I clearly see that she's a bit of a genius and ridiculously talented....but not my bag....not into it at all...

i wont get into it. im the kind of person that when i hear something i like, i fall head over heels in love instantly.  Its all or nothing.Joni Mitchell did not have that affect. She is not aggressive enough, i dont think


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## marty21 (Dec 26, 2013)

Gillian Welch - Revival


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2013)

all thanks to a silly afternoon of programmes on "Discovery" (which I'm not watching)


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2013)

Trying desperately to segue away from glam ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 26, 2013)

Serial Killaz Christmas Mix>> http://www.sendspace.com/pro/dl/4vtran


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## frogwoman (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 27, 2013)

Best band _ever._


----------



## frogwoman (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## yield (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 27, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 28, 2013)

New Forms - it had a profound affect on me in 94 and I love it so much


----------



## yardbird (Dec 28, 2013)

?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2013)

Orbital.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 28, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 30, 2013)

Because of my mate, I've got this stuck in my head...



Gee, thanks.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## gridban (Dec 30, 2013)

Dusty Kid - DK III

http://soundcloud.com/dusty-kid-official/dk-iii


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 30, 2013)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 30, 2013)

I love Andy


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 31, 2013)

http://praxisrecords.bandcamp.com/album/20-years-of-praxis-praxis-20


----------



## stupid dogbot (Dec 31, 2013)

"Cos tramps like us, baby we were born to die"


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## avu9lives (Dec 31, 2013)

Who is the BEARD! Eh!


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 1, 2014)

thhhhe mustache


----------



## avu9lives (Jan 1, 2014)

turkish night


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## frogwoman (Jan 1, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 2, 2014)

About Arbuckle, rather than having had too much cake over Xmas.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 3, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


>



world dance 94, only one memory of the night: rider playing this at 6 in the morning! catchy number it turns out


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 5, 2014)

Can't stop listening to this - The whole album is flawless.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 6, 2014)

A bit of an 80s commute today, so listening to Tears For Fears.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 6, 2014)

Monday morning earworm.


----------



## plurker (Jan 6, 2014)

This, but the actual album, not the teaser video


----------



## Knotted (Jan 6, 2014)

Cheval Fou - Etna


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2014)

To be played very loudly at my funeral!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 8, 2014)

The Carpenters. Listening to it unashamedly.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2014)

As Karen Carpenter often said, 'Just a starter for me'.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2014)

Someone is still best mates with David Byrne methinks.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2014)

Easily the best the OFWGKTA rappers.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2014)

Chicago fire. Not really sure what happened to Julian Malone in '13, was all set to be huge. Fell out with Stones Throw halfway through the year and sort of went quiet. Shame, because he's the kind of hip hop artist who could've lifted a year that was, on the whole, fairly dull - especially when compared to 2012. As it goes, I still haven't managed to find a copy of Dff.Rnt. Shame. Hopefully, he'll get it together in 2014.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 8, 2014)

Stars of the lid and the Wordless music orchestra

120 mins worth of beauty

http://www.self-titledmag.com/2014/...-of-the-lid-and-the-wordless-music-orchestra/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 8, 2014)

"Lullabies chime crooked, for the harrowed and the shooken"


----------



## Clair De Lune (Jan 8, 2014)

I had ages to wait for a train yesterday, so I bought a magazine for the first time in years- Mojo. It had a free CD called the Bad seeds jukebox. I am really liking it so far 

1. Thurston Moore- Benediction
2. Karen Dalton- Something on your mind
3. Alan Vega, Alex Chilton, Ben Vaughn- Lover of love
4. Max Roach- Driva' man
5. Moondog - Bumbo
6. Else Torp & Christopher Bowers Broadbent- My hearts in the highlands
7. Bill Callahan- One fine morning
8. Dirty three- Everything's fucked
9. Shilpa Ray- Lessons from Lorena
10. Xylouris White- Darvish two
11. Martin Rev- Mari
12. Adrian Young presents Venice Dawn- Something about April
13. The callas- Anger
14. Betty Davis- They say I'm different
15. Chaino and his African percussion safari- Torture of the mau mau

I especially love the Dalton track, it's beautiful


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 8, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## miniGMgoit (Jan 9, 2014)

This just popped up on shuffle at home. It's 11am on Thursday morning. I feel the need to clean.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 9, 2014)

Definitely NSFW.



Spoiler


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 9, 2014)

This Gloria Jones version pre-dates the classic Rita and the Tiaras posted higher up the thread.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 9, 2014)

Long delayed listen by work and life stuff. Grrr.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 9, 2014)

White Mandingos - Warn A Brother


----------



## Knotted (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## inva (Jan 9, 2014)




----------



## maya (Jan 10, 2014)

the mighty Cornelis:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 11, 2014)




----------



## Chick Webb (Jan 11, 2014)

Ihsahn.  Metal with saxophone.  I must have lost my mind. 

Incidentally, how do people pronounce his name?   I say "Ish-shan" for the sake of something easy to pronounce, but that's not how it's spelled.  I would annoy my mate's Norwegian boyfriend about this, but he's sick of me only ever talking to him about black metal, Satan, church burnings etc. when he has no interest in any of it.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 11, 2014)

Booo!


----------



## Chick Webb (Jan 11, 2014)

I've always had time for Miss Dynamite.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jan 11, 2014)

To get things back on track a bit 'o Gorgoroth.


----------



## Chick Webb (Jan 11, 2014)

I been trying to play this today

Nice tune


----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2014)

Think this from the Sly and Robbie sessions with the ol letch!!!


----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2014)

forgot how good it was................


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2014)

blairsh said:


>



i was going to see denis jones tonight, but i didn't in the end. he's brill.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 12, 2014)

killer b said:


> i was going to see denis jones tonight, but i didn't in the end. he's brill.


Happened upon him by accident at a pub 5 or 6 years back and thought he was great  whereabouts was he playing last night?


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## killer b (Jan 12, 2014)

blairsh said:


> Happened upon him by accident at a pub 5 or 6 years back and thought he was great  whereabouts was he playing last night?


the ferret in preston. plays here fairly regularly, I've seen him a couple of times in the last year (hence why i wasn't so bothered about seeing him last night...)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 12, 2014)

killer b said:


> the ferret in preston. plays here fairly regularly, I've seen him a couple of times in the last year (hence why i wasn't so bothered about seeing him last night...)


Lucky you, can't even remember why i was where i was when i saw him as it wasn't a place i frequented often, but very glad i did on that occassion


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 12, 2014)

Scuba - Personality

Great Sunday afternoon ironing music (as in makes ya forget it's Monday 2moz) and still the best dance record in years.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 12, 2014)




----------



## phildwyer (Jan 12, 2014)

Meet the boys on the battlefront.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jan 13, 2014)

tune, no idea how I missed it before


----------



## MysteryGuest (Jan 13, 2014)

Which led to this:





Which led to my new tagline


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2014)

"It was me against the world, I was sure that I'd win, but the world fought back, punished me for my sins."



Some things, you just never get over. My Mike Ness fanboi-ism is one of those.


----------



## maya (Jan 13, 2014)

- badass falsetto!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2014)

Dark Time Sunshine - Take My Hand


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 13, 2014)

Amazing version of a Springsteen from Ms. Darling...



Slays me.


----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 13, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 14, 2014)

hated this band back in the day. not now...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## xslavearcx (Jan 14, 2014)

Limerick Red said:


>




bodycount had some hilarious songs. ill need to look em up


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 14, 2014)

almost so bad its good


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)

"The crowd screams Joe/great big movies inside my head/waiting for the moment to come/don't they know it's already dead"


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2014)

So here's the last call for regrets.
A final slow dance through
The days that we all hold on to.
Here's the promises I've made,
Tied too tight to undo.
An unwrapped gift from me to you.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2014)

Waking up each morning with confusion in my eyes...


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jan 14, 2014)

Iron Maiden.......A Matter Of Life And Death


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 14, 2014)

Best MC on the West Coast.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 15, 2014)

Albert Ayler - "Masonic Inborn (Part One)" - an utterly bonkers/bizarre "free jazz" bagpipes workout, from this Impulse! album:


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## Limerick Red (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## inva (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 15, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 15, 2014)

Tracks from this one-man "rock" band whatsit - http://freemusicarchive.org/music/Obnox/


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 16, 2014)

Cannot believe over 30 years have passed since I first ran into walls whilst listening to this. Awesome.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 16, 2014)




----------



## rekil (Jan 16, 2014)

Such a great intro


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 17, 2014)

"My stepsister's got a horrible growth/Listens to all this muzak shit/Reads Smash Hits while she's eating her tea/To me it sounds like bad CB"


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## billy_bob (Jan 17, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 17, 2014)

John Grant. A relative manages him, so I thought I should check him out.



He has his moments, but I don't think I'll be rushing out to buy the CD.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 17, 2014)

Two tracks that make up one of the greatest B-sides to any album I can think of:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## maya (Jan 18, 2014)

a little soul jazz for a gloomy, chilly saturday...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 18, 2014)

The Ex's take on Peter Hammill's solo 1978 anti-apartheid number.


----------



## inva (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jan 18, 2014)

A bit of Death



http://abandcalleddeath.com/

After hearing about them on another thread on urban.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2014)

''.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 19, 2014)

This one is for my baby.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 20, 2014)

RIP Kemistry


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## stuff_it (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 21, 2014)

This song actually puts a lump in my throat.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 21, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 21, 2014)

Love, love, love.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 22, 2014)

Sometimes, after listening to a covers album, you just need to hear the originals...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 23, 2014)

Good morning!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Geoffrey (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jan 23, 2014)

Who! ME?


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 24, 2014)

I can't find it on You tube and i have the album "Love is here and now you're gone" on vinyl but not way of getting this onto Mp3/Internetz, this is the only version I can find online. But please listen to this. It's pure magic.
Tami Lynn - Never no more.
http://open.spotify.com/track/2i7tylaksltJoJHyhUr7po


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 24, 2014)

Having just said that Frank Turner's version of one of Tony Sly's songs to his daughter isn't bad, I felt the need to play the cover of the song for Sly's other daughter.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 24, 2014)

Van Morrison live in 1973:


----------



## ddraig (Jan 24, 2014)

this by Dj Jaffa, an hour from his collection, not a mix
http://www.mixcloud.com/djjaffa/straight-from-my-crates-pt1
1.The Music Makers byDonovan
2.Adventures in the land of music byDynasty
3.Truth byDwele
4.Soul Power (Soul Mix) byRuth Joy
5.Faith, Hope & Charity byFun Boy Three
6.Breezin' byGeorge Benson
7.Destiny byLone Catalysts ft. 3RD
8.Beware byBig Pun
9.Love is in the air byRose Royce
10.Grandma's Hands byGil Scott-Heron
11.Remember Who You Are bySly And The Family Stone
12.One To One byMisunderstood
13.Rock Steady bySweet Salvation
14.Get Out My life,Woman (live) byJoe Tex


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 25, 2014)

Just the ten hours then. TEN HOURS!


----------



## Voley (Jan 25, 2014)

Got all my record collection on shuffle just now. This song has one of my favourite intros:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## yield (Jan 25, 2014)

Autochthonous1 Kill all passive spectators.
^ That video encapsulates how i think about you. Tender heart strong will.
*drunk*


ska invita said:


> Your post above with Blackout reminded me of this - Grooverider used to cane this - Todd Terry of all people doing DnB
> Serious tune on a system
> Todd Terry Blackout
> 
> currently going for 70p on discogs


----------



## hipipol (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2014)

yield said:


> Autochthonous1 Kill all passive spectators.
> ^ That video encapsulates how i think about you. Tender heart strong will.



BACK OFF, SHE'S MINE !!!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 25, 2014)

yield said:


> Autochthonous1 Kill all passive spectators.
> ^ That video encapsulates how i think about you. Tender heart strong will.



Huh? How do you know I've a tender heart and am strong willed?


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 25, 2014)

RaverDrew said:


> BACK OFF, SHE'S MINE !!!



The fact we are sitting here side by side whilst talking to each other on Urban tells you that we are well and truly over. Go and get me some cake.


----------



## RaverDrew (Jan 25, 2014)

Autochthonous1 said:


> No I'm not.


Get off the internet and go cook me my dinner, like you've been promising now for HOURS ffs


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fabulously queer video.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 25, 2014)

Edie


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Casually Red (Jan 25, 2014)

cant believe the fucking shithead BBC taped over virtually all of their live performances to save a tiny bit of money


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 25, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 26, 2014)

RIP Arthur Doyle (1944-2014)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 27, 2014)

Shatner strikes again!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## inva (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## maya (Jan 27, 2014)

Time to get fit, comrade? Do as the lady tells you


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 27, 2014)

So good he played it twice!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 27, 2014)

Muse. If they didn't exist, someone would have to invent them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 27, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> So good he played it twice!






sounds immense through my surround sound


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 27, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 28, 2014)

"His dream girl sings adverts for the Weetabix/A fancied wit that's imitation of Rumpole Of The Bailey"


----------



## yardbird (Jan 28, 2014)

Takes me back to grooving in an Amsterdam nightclub


----------



## maya (Jan 28, 2014)

oldie but goodie.... THE FRIEND ZONE


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2014)

Can't beat a bit of the Ox.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2014)

One of the sounds of my childhood.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 28, 2014)

Stand up strong, feel the pain...


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 28, 2014)

Ninjaman, "Ninja mi Ninja"


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 28, 2014)

Brahms - one of the piano concertos, not sure which.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## phildwyer (Jan 29, 2014)

Ninjaman fya pon Manley and Seaga: "Two White Rat."


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 29, 2014)

phildwyer said:


> Ninjaman fya pon Manley and Seaga: "Two White Rat."


----------



## hipipol (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## phildwyer (Jan 29, 2014)

hipipol said:


>


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 29, 2014)

hipipol said:


>


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## neonwilderness (Jan 29, 2014)

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds - Live from KCRW


----------



## xes (Jan 29, 2014)

orca 4-AM. And it's only 7pm!!!

groundbreaking stuff here.


----------



## Knotted (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2014)

From the complete "On The Corner" sessions:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (Jan 29, 2014)

best band out there


----------



## Knotted (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2014)

Two numbers that freaked me out/disturbed me as a 16 year old youth in 1987:


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2014)

"Unlearn their instruments"  _ The Captains Method


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2014)

hipipol said:


> "Unlearn their instruments"  _ The Captains Method




Sheer brilliance from the Captain as always.  Am currently listening to this Magic Band number:


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2014)

This is a gorgeous remix by Dreadzone


----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 30, 2014)

The Very Best of Curtis Mayfield


----------



## flypanam (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 30, 2014)

Yasiin Gaye - Inner City Travellin' Man

http://amerigo.bandcamp.com/album/yasiin-gaye-inner-city-travellin-man

Really liking this...



> Amerigo Gazaway's new *Soul Mates* series continues the theme of his previous work in creating collaborations that never were. On the series' first installment, the producer unites Brooklyn rapper Yasiin Bey (Formerly Mos Def) and soul legend Marvin Gaye for a dream collaboration aptly titled "Yasiin Gaye". Building the album's foundation from deconstructed samples of Gaye's Motown classics, Gazaway re-orchestrates the instrumentation into new productions within a similar framework. Carefully weaving Bey's dense raps and Gaye' soulful vocals over his new arrangements, the producer delivers a quality far closer to Gaye's famous duets than that of a "mashup" album."


----------



## flypanam (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2014)

Just found out about the death of original ENT guitarist Pete Hurley.  RIP Pete.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 30, 2014)

Not yet seen the film that this is the feem choon for - must do so at some point:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Jan 30, 2014)

"Everybody wanna be high,
They not satisfied til they can have the sky,
Everybody wanna be fly,
Tryin' to make a whole life outta quality time"


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 30, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 31, 2014)

A Friday morning tune dedicated to mate of mine, who celebrates his birthday today:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 31, 2014)

Captain Beefheart today, sir and madam?  Why, of course, I have just the thing for you:


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 31, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Captain Beefheart today, sir and madam?  Why, of course, I have just the thing for you:



Nice choice. Mine's:


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't get enough of this man right now.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 31, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


>



LOVE that!! Reminds me of:


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2014)

Needed something...sublime...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I dreamt you found me out in a field, you tripped over my site, you dug me out of a shallow grave with your Swiss Army knife.
And only you could revive me. So badly decomposed; I was bone-white, dry and scaly but you still took me home.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 31, 2014)

ps d on't know why that Zero 7 track seems to have an electoral calculus image attached!


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Jan 31, 2014)

I found empathy from madness, deliverance from malaise, my heart is is filled with gladness, at the only spirit that I crave. All I need is some sunshine.


----------



## maya (Jan 31, 2014)

This song will drive you insane.


----------



## phildwyer (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jan 31, 2014)

Fall of Because  = Paul Neville (gtr)/GC Green (bass)/Justin Broadrick (drums).  This (in 2 parts) is a complete live show (16 Aug 1986, most likely at the Mermaid in Birmingham) w/Nic Bullen and Mick Harris from Napalm Death on vocals (it's Nic and Mick who both angrily demand that audience members stop fighting at one point):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 1, 2014)

..and after the "Ajax to the eardrums" racket I posted above, howsabout a bit of Marvin to see in the midnight hour?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 1, 2014)

Ms Billie Holiday!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 1, 2014)

Autochthonous1 said:


> LOVE that!! Reminds me of:




The main riff from this sounds mightily like Bauhaus' "Dark Entries" 

(Not a fan of Hole, really, but this actually ain't too bad, I guess)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2014)

Saw em as a support act before they had released anything
Cant rember who was the headline cos YMG were SOOO good


----------



## billy_bob (Feb 1, 2014)

And, since in the last few years I can't hear one without thinking of the other:



(everyone always thinks I'm hearing things when I make this link - _please, _someone else tell me they can hear it!)


----------



## souljacker (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Feb 1, 2014)

av it!!!


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 1, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2014)

Poppers be we friend


----------



## hipipol (Feb 2, 2014)

Proper Hippy Trippy drifty nonsense
Thus VERY gear, eh?


----------



## hipipol (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 2, 2014)

me and my mates, we usually sing together.  i am not sure which place we do that.


----------



## rekil (Feb 2, 2014)

Bruno Mars - Treasure (Metal Bluegrass Version by Andy Rehfeldt)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## inva (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 3, 2014)

The Mighty Threes - 'Africa shall reach for her hands' (1979)



I found a copy of this at a car boot in the wrong sleeve that was also covered in child's poster paint. Best 50p I ever spent. Although today I'm listening off of Spotify.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 4, 2014)

In memory of Lux Interior (Erick Lee Purkhiser - October 21, 1946 – February 4, 2009):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 4, 2014)

Line up:  Stefan Jaworzyn (gtr)/Matthew Bower (bs)/Stuart Dennison (drums)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 4, 2014)

Wacky Japanese loon "noise" alert:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 4, 2014)

I have no idea whether it's cool or not to still like Rancid, but they still kick arse.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm listening to my own guitar playing.

Holy shit I'm good.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 4, 2014)

Donny Hathaway live. Never heard of him until recently, but it's excellent stuff.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Lea (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

...can we all persuade Larry Wallis to come out of "retirement"?  Ta muchly:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

"Terminal Boredom"


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2014)

"Never thought I'd need so many people..."



Because yesterday saw a 5th anniversary.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> "Never thought I'd need so many people..."
> 
> 
> 
> Because yesterday saw a 5th anniversary.




You Bowie tune reminded me to give this one another spin:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

...and here's a tune that references Bowie in the lyrics:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 5, 2014)

Nice. Probably my fave Bowie, Five Years.

I'm tempted to play the whole Ziggy Stardust album, now.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## rutabowa (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2014)

http://www.spannered.org/radio/1241/


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

Going out to Russ Smith & the TC crew:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

William S Burroughs - born 100 years ago today - The man from Interzone himself:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

RIP Rowland S Howard and Tracy Pew:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

And yet more Rowland for you all:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

The ace Tony Thorpe (Moody Boys, 400 Blows et al) is on the mix on this one:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

No sleep last night for me - a tune here for the insomnia crew:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

Dedicated to the memory of Paul Nomex, who has passed away (found out earlier on today). Very sad news indeed    RIP:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

Man, I haven't heard this one in _years_ - Sly and Robbie in "dance" action right here:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

...and more Paul Nomex for you all (many thanks to Stewart Home for this):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 5, 2014)

The Ex, with the late Tom Cora on cello:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 6, 2014)

RIP Adam Cooley (who died today)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 6, 2014)

For Paul Nomex and Adam Cooley:


----------



## Humberto (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 6, 2014)

For Adam Cooley - one of his all time favourite bands:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 6, 2014)

Another all time fave band for Adam Cooley:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's one of Adam's musical projects:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 6, 2014)

A final song for Adam Cooley for now - another of his fave combos:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 6, 2014)

More tunes dedicated to Adam Cooley - one of his all time fave combos:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 6, 2014)

Darby Crash sings the blues...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 6, 2014)

Well, it's a bruising, shattering ride, but I cannot deny myself this luxury...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 6, 2014)

today, i have just discovered kraut rock and Neu's 1st and Neu 75 are incredible. how come i have never listened to them or Can or Popol Vuh? where have i been? any recommendations?


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 6, 2014)

amazing


----------



## ringo (Feb 7, 2014)

Recent leftfield dub experimentation: Twilight Circus meets cEvin Key - UFO Pon DI Gully Side LP

The release is not on Youtube but here's a clip of them live last year:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 7, 2014)

This album:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Afro-Peruvian_Classics:_The_Soul_of_Black_Peru


----------



## braindancer (Feb 7, 2014)

Currently streaming new album by Hands - who is The Field, operating under a new alias.  Liking it very much so far: http://pitchfork.com/advance/333-the-soul-is-quick/


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 7, 2014)

Cos not everybody wants to look the same,
And not everybody wants to think the same,
And not everybody wants to act the same...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I'm not ready for that final disappointment.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Ace taste stupid dogbot. I salute you.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 8, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Another all time fave band for Adam Cooley:




Hey, once again I'm quoting you with Hole this week... suits Courtney a bit better what with her being borderline 'n' all. 


Hope you're feeling better today too. Xx


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Feb 8, 2014)

She's morphine, queen of my vaccine.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## yield (Feb 8, 2014)

http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...ce-of-music-to-totally-blow-your-mind.300189/
Re-reading / listening to an old thread.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 8, 2014)

Saw Bill Callahan at the Royal Festival Hall last night and he performed this SMOG number. Cracking stuff.


----------



## maya (Feb 8, 2014)

DaveCinzano on the brass band thread reminded me of ODB, which reminded me of this track-



(It's a cover of Phil bloody Collins or something, isn't it? )


----------



## yield (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## rekil (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 10, 2014)

I know I probably shouldn't laugh, but it's _funny_...



"After that I forgot what she said
That's the problem with Diazepam, 
so many things I don't remember"


----------



## kittyP (Feb 10, 2014)

Tool  - Aenima 

Haven't listened to it in ages. I had to take some painkillers for my headache so I could sing loudly and thrash about.


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 10, 2014)

the corner of my mind! Oh! Aye


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 10, 2014)

feck me im chair dancing!!


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 10, 2014)

Good stuff fer gettin the housework sorted!


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 10, 2014)

_ vant de money!1 Oh Oh Oh_
_


_


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey she dont half go on a bit!


----------



## avu9lives (Feb 10, 2014)

sons imaterial of wealth or curcumstance and web reports about sandwiches and gherkins


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 11, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)

El Diablo's like a soundtrack...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 13, 2014)

And after a week away, we're back...with this!:





Ed Kuepper's blistering guitar "action" on top form here - and Chris Bailey really was the world's most belligerent frontman in 1977.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 13, 2014)

And thanks to Stewart Home, we have this one too:


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 13, 2014)

About not going back...



"You've already been here before,
You already know where it goes,
You chose this,
You know it's supposed to be over"


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 13, 2014)

This one is aka the legendary "Dance Of Romance", which the Stooges would blast out for interminable lengths of time in their live sets, pre-their first Elektra album...anyone ever found a recording of "Asthma Attack" also?:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 13, 2014)

...and some Urbz may recall me banging on at poor young DotCommunist on a certain noobs thread in General 2 weeks ago, "demanding" he listen to the Stooges' "Funhouse" album.  Anyhow, look what I just found!  So, young DC, there be no excuse now - get ye to listening!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 13, 2014)

The Fall had a game crack at this one, but you really can't knock the hustle of the original:


----------



## rekil (Feb 13, 2014)

The Treelines from somewhere in Texas.





Spoiler








Reading your lyrics off a bit of paper is the new rock'n'roll.



Spoiler


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 13, 2014)

Skullflower time - and it's the 1990 Forced Exposure 7-inch single here.

Side A - "Slaves" - a completely different version to that recorded on the "Xaman" album
Side B - "Satan My Black Ass, Steve Albini=Jim Steinman" - title is a Stefan Jaworzyn "special"
Line up - Stefan Jaworzyn (gtr)/Matthew Bower (bass)/Stuart Dennison (drums/"vocals" on the B-side)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 14, 2014)

After watching a truly depressing documentary, am about to "lighten" the mood (if that's possible at all) by watching this little number:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 14, 2014)

I gave up all hallucinogenics, spliffage and so on in 2005...but this one certainly reminds me of good times in the past:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 14, 2014)

I've got the crazy feeling all over my body!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 14, 2014)

Cheers to Nefeli from Sonic Youth Gossip for this one:


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 14, 2014)

Having a Brazilian day today:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 14, 2014)

Give me one last painful kiss...


----------



## rekil (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 14, 2014)

For all the lovers out there on this special day...



The razor bites and the shriek subsides
He arches clutching at his sides
Across the floor across the tiles
The man is dead and the razor smiles
A shiny love song a quick incision
Cut him down on television

A people come to this
Beyond the age of reason
A people fed on famine
A people on their knees and
People eat each other
A people stand in line
Waiting for another war and
Waiting for my valentine

For a million empty faces
For a million hollow smiles
Cancer for my education
Watch the body hit the files
Waiting for another war and
Waiting for my valentine

Happy Greetings Card Industry Support day


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 14, 2014)

This bloke was in a anchester band called Yargo over twenty years ago. God know what happened to him but this is very good after twenty years absence


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 14, 2014)

One of my fave cuts from the brand new Dance Mania label archive re-issue:


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

Newly downloaded De La Soul


----------



## Yata (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 15, 2014)

Stefan in 1982 archive action....:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 15, 2014)

Some classic House music for you all:


----------



## Limerick Red (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Addy (Feb 15, 2014)

Catch me live @ 6pm on the one and only www.nu-rave.com
Bringing you a taste of '91 old skool

Radio: http://www.nu-rave.com/?page_id=2
Chat: http://www.nu-rave.com/?page_id=55
Forum: http://www.nu-rave.com/boards/
Apps: http://www.nu-rave.com/?page_id=300


----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 15, 2014)

An online radio station (sensorial radio - hippy shit really)  broadcast of sounds of thunderstorms. I'm in bed so it is very calming.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 15, 2014)

This little number from the Wasp Factory still has a powerful, pounding quality to it - and best represents their live sound:


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Feb 15, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2014)

The endorphins seem to be kicking in, rammed home up the straightpipe by the kale salad and the blood thinners.

The questions is,  where is ecstasy found when on a pablum diet, and orgasm means dangerous palpitations? Will the ignited sunset be enough?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll be what I am...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2014)

Techstep immenseness c/o the No U-Turn stable:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2014)

hipipol said:


>




Yes indeed.

And here's a Williamson-helmed number that essentially invented hardcore punk almost a decade before it actually transpired - written and first performed in 1971 - from the Head Heritage site:



> Between the 1977 copyright listed on the label and the vague “Iggy Pop/James Williamson” credit, one would automatically assume this to be a more energetic outtake from “Kill City” or something, were it not for its ever-explosive qualities. This fiercely berserk 45 was recorded in London in the early summer of 1972 prior to “Raw Power,” and from these same sessions yielded “Tight Pants” and “I’m Sick Of You.” So the lineup behind Iggy here is James Williamson on guitar, Ron Asheton on bass and Scott Asheton on drums. And when you realise that “I Got A Right” had been in The Stooges’ live set since 1971, you know it’s gotta be one headlong, pile driving monster.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2014)

There's nothing to do,
Excitement level zero...


----------



## hipipol (Feb 17, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2014)

I'll stick a knife right in you, I'm warning you!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 17, 2014)

New Grieves...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2014)

And more unreleased/bootlegged Iggy and the Stooges stuff:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2014)

The first recorded version of "Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo" - note the more "rockist" elements and lack of Allen Ravenstine:


----------



## steveo87 (Feb 17, 2014)

This:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2014)

Featuring members of various Brighton-based outfits (and Graham Newbury - ex-The Wasp Factory, ex-Skree - on drums) - one on the "what a bloody racket!" tip:



e2a:  Just been informed by guitarist Kev N that this combo are looking for gigs in London etc - anyone got any leads for this?


----------



## Knotted (Feb 17, 2014)

Moving Gelatine Plates.


----------



## Knotted (Feb 17, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> The first recorded version of "Thirty Seconds Over Tokyo" - note the more "rockist" elements and lack of Allen Ravenstine:




I definitely prefer this version to the Pere Ubu version.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 17, 2014)

Knotted said:


> I definitely prefer this version to the Pere Ubu version.



A bit of a closer call for me, Knotted, but I certainly see where you're coming from.

And talking of Pere Ubu, here's one of my personal faves from "Dub Housing":


----------



## Knotted (Feb 17, 2014)

I like this one from Art of Walking:


ETA: It's actually quite a good summary of my job. Sorting out permits for road works. The smallest details often get overlooked... what's the bus that comes by here?


----------



## Knotted (Feb 17, 2014)

Pere Ubu are a good band to dip into and nick the best songs off various albums. This off Modern Dance:

Isn't that just ridiculously splendid? I think I prefer that to the Rocket from the Tombs version (just).


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 17, 2014)

its mainly sad songs....but ones that give you strength


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2014)

Just another sad song to me.


----------



## ringo (Feb 18, 2014)

Pulled Massive Attack Vs Mad Professor - No Protection out for the first time in a couple of years. Still absolutely love it. Majestic combination.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 18, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 18, 2014)

Suicide - "Live At CBGBs" (part of the "Suicide" album 2CD reissue on Blast First)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 18, 2014)

Knotted said:


> Pere Ubu are a good band to dip into and nick the best songs off various albums. This off Modern Dance:
> 
> Isn't that just ridiculously splendid? I think I prefer that to the Rocket from the Tombs version (just).




Yes, this one's definitely another keeper from the Ubu stable.

And more Ubu - this time from the Hearthen singles range - there's summat about this which reminds me of Can, in an offhand way:



And on the live tip?  Here be the same number, taken from the "390 Degrees of Simulated Stereo" live LP/"official boot":


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 18, 2014)

One more v quick track  before I get offline - another fave of mine from "Dub Housing":


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 18, 2014)

You were a stillborn baby,
Mama didn't want you,
But you were still born.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 18, 2014)

Shimmydisc business - I literally haven't listened to this lot in almost 20 years - this number still seems to hold up, though:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 19, 2014)

This is very easily one of the most ludicrous "tribute" tunes I think I've ever heard.  Still, all hail Wayne Rogers and co., and not to mention Stefan J for bringing this one to a wider audience:


----------



## maya (Feb 19, 2014)

Haven't listened to this in ages... love the live version


----------



## r0bb0 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 19, 2014)

Another "tribute" number, this time from obscure Leeds-based combo Purple Eternal. with this little number dedicated to the late Love frontman:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 19, 2014)

...and now we have members of Mighty Cosmics and Terminal Cheesecake in some true dub-inflected action, under the Bud Alzir moniker:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 19, 2014)

Respect due to StaggerLee of Twitter for this one:


----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2014)

Verison excursion ting a grab mi


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 20, 2014)

Occasionally Pink Floyd, Dark Side of the Moon is well worth revisiting. Timeless.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2014)

Going back to the Keeper of the Kings Music
Young Master Tallis, founder of English music


----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2014)

Superb
superb
superb


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 20, 2014)

The full 1985 demo by the Napalms - track listing is this: 1. What Man Can Do 02:51 2. Instinct of Survival 02:51 3. Abbatoir 03:47 4. Control 02:37 5. Sacrificed 01:39 6. So Sad 04:38 7. Caught in a Dream 02:17 8. Private Death 02:14 9. Cheswick Green (Live) 02:08


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 20, 2014)

Back to 1981...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 20, 2014)

Grandmaster Caz



Ridiculous.


----------



## gridban (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## plurker (Feb 20, 2014)

La Chiva Gantiva - their new album just popped onto my desk (this track is off of the first)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 20, 2014)

Have been on a Happy Flowers revisiting kick since late last night - their 1990 gig at the Powerhaus in Angel is one of the best live performances I've _ever_ experienced:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 20, 2014)

Napalm Death's very first recorded appearance - from the Crass Records "Bullshit Detector Vol 3" comp (1984):


----------



## gridban (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2014)

The hurdygurdy thread made me remember a 78 I once owned featuring "Early Norman Polyphony".

If I get to Brittany, I suspect I will have to rediscover my love of such music.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 21, 2014)

Absolutely LOVE this.

Yasiin Bey x Marvin Gaye by Amerigo Gazaway...



Just ace.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 21, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>



Thanks for that, ace
Made me re-seek this:-


----------



## hipipol (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Knotted (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Jackobi (Feb 21, 2014)

Amazing talent of an eleven year old.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 22, 2014)

Morning all!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 22, 2014)

Ex-members of Napalm Death (the side A of "Scum" line-up) re-unite for a "post-metal"/dub/"noise" etc hoe-down:



And a considerable progression on the Scorn sound can be heard here:


----------



## hipipol (Feb 22, 2014)

from when Kinshasa produced nowt but joyous sounds, not gunfire
]


----------



## hipipol (Feb 22, 2014)

whats too say about Mr Mapfumo?


----------



## blairsh (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## TruXta (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## stavros (Feb 22, 2014)

Stuart Price has produced some stunning remixes, and this is one of the best. The Depeche Mode one is still close to perfection for me though.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## maya (Feb 23, 2014)

This is beautiful


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

The ultimate epitome of all things Brunch Rock:



(Jesus Christ, just how desperate are this lot wanting to be the Beach Boys?)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

And as a necessary antidote to the Brunch Rock massive - we have this!:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

"Well, she sat there and she smiled"...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Lysergic and amphetamine madness to the fore here:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Lyrics by Beatrix Potter on this one here:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

"Scream in my eyes/scream in my face/scream at my forehead/my tiny forehead"



(Apparently Wiiija's Gary Walker absolutely loathed TC - some people, eh?)


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Psych-dub-"noise" barrage a go go here - produced by AR Kane's Rudi Tambala, and w/the ace Joe Whitney on drums (w/Gordon Watson manning the bass):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

And in a change of scene - I used to think of this lot as being completely laughable - but this track ain't actually that bad, really:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Back to it - another Wiiija act that Gary Walker couldn't stand - Keith Goldhanger later went on to co-found Headbutt:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

...and here's the "climax" of Headbutt's notorious set at the Camden Falcon - I think they got a lifetime ban from the Falcon after this (my good mate J is at the front of the audience here):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Who would have ever believed that Kevin Martin - of The Bug and King Midas Sound, amongst others - once helmed this skronk-noise-racket outfit?:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

...and this live version is way better than the version on "Possession":



Note:  they did this at the Marquee in 1990, when they were still a "noise-rock" band - it was at a slugs-pace tempo, and the amount of feedback/distortion twin gtrs nearly deafened me.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Ignore the utterly tedious "transgressive" artwork here (no no no, mister Martin, sir!) - here be God in studio action, when Shaun Rogan still was handling lead "axe" duties (his onstage live presence antics really were a sight to behold, I tells ya):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

And here's some v rare footage of god playing at the Canterbury Arms in 1988:



Notes:  One of the drummers at this gig (Paul Middleton - the guy w/the tied-up dreads) later joined Cindytalk, and he told me at a pub in Dalston (in 1991) that he was absolutely drunk out of his mind during this gig.  The other drummer is Andy Roberts, who left God (as did Paul) before I caught them live - they were replaced by Scott Kiehl (ex-Slab!) and Lou Ciccotelli.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Was defo at this gig with J - an extended line-up, with Eddie Prevost (AMM)!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Another one from that Pathological Records comp LP - Broadrick and Green in action right here:


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2014)

Gonna post this until someone likes it


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

Also on that Pathological comp - a rare Silverfish track (released as a 7-inch bonus single on this comp, with label artwork by Gary Boniface - artwork (on the animal rights tip) that could be considered to be offensive, I guess...) - this later appeared on the "Cockeye" CD:



e2a:  Have just sourced said label artwork online, and I'm definitely not linking to it here.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Gonna post this until someone likes it




Definitely prefer this version to the original mix - much more interesting/lively to these ears.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 24, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Definitely prefer this version to the original mix - much more interesting/lively to these ears.



Dreadzone remix


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

The39thStep said:


> Dreadzone remix



Ah, nice one - I do like a lot of the Dreadzone stuff, as it goes.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

..and our heroes going through their "noise" paces on BBC TV!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 24, 2014)

From the first Techno Animal album ("Ghosts") - mainly it was "industrial" beats and samples on offer here, but this for me is by far the stand out track:


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 24, 2014)

fucking awesome


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 25, 2014)

Written by Cleethorpes finest.


----------



## maya (Feb 25, 2014)

This album is eight years old now, but still sounds just as good as the first time I heard it. I still listen to it regularly.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2014)

Get Crackin, Get Movin!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 25, 2014)

From the live streaming radio session last night:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 25, 2014)

King of Prog Rap...


----------



## yield (Feb 25, 2014)

Colonel Bagshot, Six Days War


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 25, 2014)

French Filter House!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 25, 2014)

Gunter Grove-helmed dub and dread...:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 25, 2014)

House piano samples?  Breakbeats? String synths?  Oh go on, why the hell not!:


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 26, 2014)

Soulful House.


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Yetman (Feb 26, 2014)

Non stop Boiler Room sets on Youtube.

Right now it's


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 26, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


>





 I played 40 miles to death when it was out but had never heard this till now.  I've learn't something today!

DJs take control by SL2 mixes very nicely into 40 miles if anyone's interested


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 26, 2014)

few songs remind me so much of being completely off my nut


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 26, 2014)

For all the Trade babies ....


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 26, 2014)

Fuck me... the lasers


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 27, 2014)

And it's goodnight from me w/this little number:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 27, 2014)

Morning Urbz!  Here's this 1987 number from the Shamen - I think this is a cover version?  Also:  this song was chosen by said band, as the "watery grave" etc lyrics served as an (indirect) comment on the sinking of the General Belgrano (read this in a fanzine centuries ago, as it goes)...:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 27, 2014)

Strange Day*s* Dreams, surely? The Album was Strange Day Dreams, the single Strange Days Dream(s)?

(sorry, I know you didn't title the YT vid)

I've got the vinyl of that album somewhere, with loads of random scribbles on it by Colin and Will.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 27, 2014)

For all those people that you're better off without in your life.


----------



## jusali (Feb 27, 2014)

JDJ Alive at Pride 96!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 27, 2014)

My colleague made me do it...



Dated, much?


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Lea (Feb 27, 2014)

Different Taizé chants. I find it very relaxing.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 27, 2014)

stupid dogbot said:


> My colleague made me do it...
> 
> 
> 
> Dated, much?




Gimme things that don't last long!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

Good old Terry Hall and Co!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

And there's more!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

And earlier Terry Hall, Neville Staples and Lynval Golding action be right here:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

And finally - one of the B-sides to "Ghost Town":


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

Patrick Moore's got a manifesto - no really, he has!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

"If that's what you get for having a hobby/Next time I'm out I'll join a riot"


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

For M:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Gimme things that don't last long!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

Morning Urbz - how about a bit of this:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

What a racket!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Feb 28, 2014)

For anyone who's wondering just (many, many years ago) how I used to murder songs at karaoke sessions, I sounded just like this (I could do the microphone waving-around stuff as well):


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2014)

I suppose if you're going to write songs about combining your record collections when you hook up with someone, you're setting the scene for another song about dividing them up again 18 years later when it goes wrong. It shouldn't be great, cos they really did break up, but Mike got the best records.


----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2014)

So here's the last call for regrets.
A final slow dance through
The days that we all hold on to. 

Here's the promises I've made:
A razor blade and this broken piece of chain.
A history left to rust out in the rain.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Feb 28, 2014)

More from my favourite eternally angry Canucks:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Limerick Red (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2014)

Lamb - Between Darkness and Wonder.

Not sure how this came about, but it is possibly the first listen for 10 years, or more. For some reason it is leading me to Mogwai and Her Space Holiday.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2014)

Lamb was boring, but I am glad to rediscover Her Space Holiday.

Start at the beginning...



He does actually get better and better.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 1, 2014)

A nice way to kick off a Saturday night:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 1, 2014)

Two hits of early 1970's Ladbroke Grove "freak-rock" - the first track (recorded in 1971) maybe being the first example of UK proto-punk?


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 1, 2014)

wears my rent money fishface!


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 1, 2014)

Franlkly my dear i dont give a damn!


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 1, 2014)

Owt of it!>


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 1, 2014)

In me car in cheetham hill. tranzvestite in a cupboard


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 1, 2014)

Who me!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 1, 2014)

Some 1982 action for you all:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 1, 2014)

A Chic production on this one:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

Not heard this one before!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

A classic Cabs tune from the early 80's:


----------



## Humberto (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 2, 2014)

Mastered the guitar rag style. Clever stuff.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

Listening to/watching 1970 live footage of Love (from their "Four Sail" era):





Note:  there is some (brief) female nudity at the end of Part 3...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

And to finish off today's proceedings:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

Starting off today's proceedings with this (and RIP Trish Keenan):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

Just came across this one now:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

And of course, we must come back to this one - the opening track from the "Form Destroyer" LP - line up: Gary Mundy (vocals and gtr), Anthony diFranco (gtr), Stefan Jaworzyn (bass), Matthew Bower (drums).


----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2014)

Oh dearie me............


----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

Alex Ayuli, Rudi Tambala and Russell Smith in full effect here:


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 2, 2014)

If you want some Sunday skankings, listen live now to the London Underground radio show, dred_fox at the controls today http://www.interface.n.nu  #reggae and #dub & more til 8pm!


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 2, 2014)

Japanese rock trio High Rise at a 1987 gig:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 3, 2014)

One more before I sign off for the night:


----------



## xslavearcx (Mar 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=heQI00Vlea8


----------



## xslavearcx (Mar 3, 2014)

^^ amazing glasgow based precursor to ultravox^^


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 3, 2014)

The chain / fleetwood mac. Well love Stevie nicks voice


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 3, 2014)

That's turned into the whole greatest hits album.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## mao (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Mar 4, 2014)

not right now but heard this in the car today and it made me deliriously happy. blast from my early teen years!


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 4, 2014)

Story of my fuckin life.


----------



## pengaleng (Mar 4, 2014)

Bitch, you get no love. 

I think it's well boss that eminem sampled haddaway


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Mar 4, 2014)

RaverDrew said:


> It was when you asked me to dance with you, it felt so right, our first dance.






Autochthonous1 said:


> I'll protect you from the hooded claw
> Keep the vampires from your door
> Feels like fire
> I'm so in love with you
> ...


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Boppity (Mar 4, 2014)

Such a sad sad song. (E2A I believe the lyrics in this version aren't the original ones)


----------



## blairsh (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 4, 2014)

Boppity said:


> Such a sad sad song. (E2A I believe the lyrics in this version aren't the original ones)





I love it. 

...and this:


----------



## Boppity (Mar 4, 2014)

I can't help but tap my foot when I listen. It's really lovely chilled music.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 4, 2014)

This is pure class.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 4, 2014)

And now this:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 4, 2014)

Ah, now then:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 4, 2014)

Former fusion-jazzers kick out them "punk" jams:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 5, 2014)

A nice, Leon Thomas-helmed number to see in the nightshift:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 5, 2014)

This one raised the annoyance stakes for 808 State ("What's Gerald angry about, now?"), but is still sounding mighty fine to me:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 5, 2014)

Harmolodic gtr action from the Ornette Coleman foil himself:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 5, 2014)

And finally - and as a somewhat change of scene - here's my final comment on the massive Facebook fuckwittery I've had to contend with for just over a week now:



Good work all round to the anti-fascists who opposed the scum then, and do so now.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 5, 2014)

All around the world it's the same bar,
Wishin' that the jukebox had some Gangstarr...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 5, 2014)

"You will always be a loser
You will always be a loser
You will always be a loser
You will always be a loser"


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0U6sWqfrnTs

The music I started with 40 years ago.

With Winamp visualisations on the telly.


----------



## maya (Mar 6, 2014)

# Lyrics...


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 6, 2014)

Now then - yet more ludicrous "basement prog" c/o Bongloads Of Righteous Boo:


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 6, 2014)

The chugging of the washing machine.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)

Empty handle with my tongue on the edge of a knife, make me young, make me numb, till my exit arrives


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 7, 2014)

A cover version of the Link Wray original by Davie Allen and co.:


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)

Modern Girls!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)

And just because...


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## yield (Mar 7, 2014)

http://www.dnb-sets.de/?suche=massl+fearless+falling


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## plurker (Mar 7, 2014)

this; cause i just spoke to her management, realised i need to know what she looks like - tho this vid ain't helping!


----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## stupid dogbot (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 7, 2014)

Am currently watching this fantastic Oum Kalthoum concert footage:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 7, 2014)

Lee Ranaldo & co live in session on KEXP, Dec 2013:


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 7, 2014)

Biker movie soundtrack madness going on right here:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 7, 2014)

Lydia Lunch in solo action, with (then) current and ex-members of Sonic Youth and James Chance & The Contortions on hand to help:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 7, 2014)

"You don't fight if you don't feel it"


----------



## andysays (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm actually listening to the complete CD, which has all the music recorded for the film, and the mixed and edited tracks as they were actually used.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 8, 2014)

More biker movie soundtrack business - this time from the film "Easy Rider":


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 8, 2014)

Going out for my "Started smoking cigs, again - oh dear!" ways:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 8, 2014)

Ah, now this one is sheer class:



RIP Ari Up


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 8, 2014)

ESP-Disk recording artist in biker movie soundtrack song shocker!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 8, 2014)

Here we have PG getting into a song bunfight w/another NYC band (was it White Zombie?):


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 9, 2014)

It's been an evening of ....



...and their other album _Finest Hour_.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 9, 2014)

Perhaps the most "punk rock" band in the USA ever (no guitars, no recordings ever released by them)  - a key influence on many San Fran "punk" bands too (Dead Kennedys, Flipper etc):


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Perhaps the most "punk rock" band in the USA ever (no guitars, no recordings ever released by them)  - a key influence on many San Fran "punk" bands too (Dead Kennedys, Flipper etc):




I had lots of good nights at the Mabuhay Gardens.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 9, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I had lots of good nights at the Mabuhay Gardens.





<Melly faints in "we are not worthy" mode>


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> <Melly faints in "we are not worthy" mode>


Two nights stand out. One, we were passing by, and there were all these girls outside with safety pins through their cheeks, and dog collars on. We decided it was best to go in. Another time, I was with my wife to be. There was some sort of jazz thing happening. There were seats, but like a lecture theatre, not tables. Everyone was listening to this sax ensemble. They were all grooving to the music, but while sitting in place. it was like peripatetic white dance, performed in a chair. But still so alien and cool for us Canadian rubes.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 9, 2014)

Recorded by Can's Holger Czukay in 1968, at their Inner Space studios:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 9, 2014)

Yet more PG action from "Right Now!" - features a guitar "solo" that is "wrong" on every conceivable level - works for me, though!:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Yet more PG action from "Right Now!" - features a guitar "solo" that is "wrong" on every conceivable level - works for me, though!:





Isn't it like, 9 a.m. there?


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 9, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Isn't it like, 9 a.m. there?



Yeah, it was 9.30am when I posted that.  Am going offline for a while to eat breakfast (fry-up - yum!) and to head out into the sunshine - should be a good one today, I reckon


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Yeah, it was 9.30am when I posted that.  Am going offline for a while to eat breakfast (fry-up - yum!) and to head out into the sunshine - should be a good one today, I reckon




It's 1:50 here; the heart of the night.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 9, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's 1:50 here; the heart of the night.



Nighshift online patrol is always a winner for me 

And talking of nightshift, there's this:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Nighshift online patrol is always a winner for me
> 
> And talking of nightshift, there's this:




Not bad; but the wrong English on the cue ball:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## dilute micro (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 10, 2014)

FAO Johnny Canuck3 spring-peeper


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 11, 2014)

Pretenders first album


----------



## andysays (Mar 11, 2014)

Lou Reed - The Uncut Rock'n' Roll Animal Concert 1973 




Spoiler


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 11, 2014)

Just popping in here to collect my ciggies (thought I'd left them in here), and to post this prime slice of "Tago Mago" goodness:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 11, 2014)

I can easily count the number of "metal" bands I listen to these days on one hand.  This is one of them - Justin Broadrick (Godflesh, Napalm Death, Techno Animal, The Sidewinder, God, and much much more) with his take on the "dreampop" genre:





BTW: Did you know the reason for Justin being booted off the drums from Head of David?  Cos Messrs Burroughs (no, not that one!) and Jurenovski thought his drumming was "arrhythmic".  Hilarious!  And to prove that Justin could actually drum rather well, here he is in HoD action, live in 1987 (I must have posted this on here at least 3 times now):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 11, 2014)

Final one for now:  this is a 2-song in one number - first part is a re-recording of an old Fall Of Because song (recorded by them in 1986, and later released on the "Life Is Easy" comp CD in 1999).  Second part is a GF original.  Both tracks feature Paul Neville (ex-Fall of Because) on second guitar:



Note:  The lyrics to the second number could initially be seen as blunt nihilism, but are actually more in keeping with the end-point of a particularly emotionally-destructive relationship (yeah, been there meself quite a long while ago).


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 11, 2014)

....oh go on then, just one more.  On a completely different musical level, how about a bit of this?:


----------



## ddraig (Mar 11, 2014)

this funky french mix 
http://www.mixcloud.com/intervilnis/intervilnis-nr-28-france/


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

http://music.gracepetrie.com/track/inspector-morse

crying to grace petrie again like a twat


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> http://music.gracepetrie.com/track/inspector-morse
> 
> crying to grace petrie again like a twat



Was about to come in here and post my 254th Skullflower "song", but....am listening to this now, and it's a lovely acoustic number so far.  Good call, DC


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 12, 2014)

be strong, be  resilient, be fuckin' brilliant


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)

Goth alert!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm sure that you all know about this one:


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2014)

The audience were on CPZ I think.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)

And there's this:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)

Also:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)

First heard this round a mates in 1993:


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## RedDragon (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)

Am currently listening to this great album:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)

Embarrassingly I'd never heard the original before.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 12, 2014)

The last Coltrane album released before his death - a duo set with Rashied Ali (drums):


----------



## Kerensky (Mar 12, 2014)

Bossa 'n' Stones  - Fool To Cry


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

One of my fave versions of this perennial Sun Ra number:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

So then: music from Australia and New Zealand for me today.  First up - first heard this on Radio London in 1988 - a fantastic tune all-round:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Now for New Zealand - in my younger days, this was one of them tracks I secretly liked, but am happy to say I love this one now:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Not heard this one in ages - but still sounding as great as ever:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Just literally stumbled upon this - am listening now:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

And then there's this one, w/some decent, incisive lyrics:


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 13, 2014)

British dance bands of the 1930s:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Then there's this Dunedin-based trio - seen them  about 3 times live, and they're excellent:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Another cracking NZ band here, but with more of a harmonic thing going on w/the songwriting:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Then there's this one from a still under-rated album:



RIPs to Tracy Pew and Rowland S Howard


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

And here's the BP live - "You win, you get the stick!":


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Brisbane-helmed "punk rock" from Chris Bailey, Ed Kuepper and co:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Excellent free-jazz business from Brisbane-based musicians:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Current listening:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Derail from me for the moment - time to roll out them classics!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 13, 2014)

Now back to Aus/NZ music business!  This lot really have something live, and their albums are very much recommended:


----------



## krink (Mar 13, 2014)

blame CRI


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 13, 2014)

Typical!


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 13, 2014)

my mothers makeup


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Mar 13, 2014)

she means it!


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Mar 13, 2014)

Why cant you buy rizzols anymore or were the called brunchies


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 14, 2014)

And the final Aus/NZ one from me - this pop number from the well-known combo:


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 14, 2014)

Friday tune coming up:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 14, 2014)

One of my fave numbers from the second Faust album:


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 14, 2014)

Another fine album from the Rother/Dinger team:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 14, 2014)

An album that is an absolute knockout - fantastic stuff from Mr Gaye here:


----------



## dweller (Mar 14, 2014)

wicked live detroit techno mix on ustream http://www.ustream.tv/channel/soulful-underground


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

Final one for now:


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 15, 2014)

Just heard this on WFMU, not sure what Udi Baba means but it's a funky lyric :


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

This pretty much predates the sound of the Damned by at least five years (released in 1971) - Ladbroke Grove-based freaks kicking out the jams - on record and at many a free/benefit festival:


----------



## inva (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

An early effort from the Loop mob, when it was the Robert Hampson/Glenn Ray/Bex Hampson line-up:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

Remember catching this at the time - am re-watching right now:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

Am about to listen to this now:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## RedDragon (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 15, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> An album that is an absolute knockout - fantastic stuff from Mr Gaye here:



Yes but stating the obvious. It's one of the few 'albums' i really rate. hope they're listening to this down in Ukraine.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## inva (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

Seeing as it's Purim weekend, let's be having a Purim song:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

And here we have John Zorn interpreting a Morricone number:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

And look what I just found!:


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 15, 2014)

what gets played on the radio


----------



## yield (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 15, 2014)

And here we have a John Zorn collaborator in classic No-Wave action:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 16, 2014)

And here be the Arto-man in much more recent performance business:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 16, 2014)

And finally for now - a piece by former DNA drummer Ikue Mori:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 16, 2014)

This was on a mixtape that a mate of mine did for me when I was 20:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 16, 2014)

Dixie Chicks - just  found out they  played 2 nights at the 02, found out  too late though


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 16, 2014)

Early 70s German prog-rock, with English lyrics:



The sort of thing Bernie Gunther would grok, I suspect.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 16, 2014)

Some Acid Mothers Temple live concert business right here:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 16, 2014)

And then there's this Bristol-based combo, live with light-show too:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 16, 2014)

And finally, one of those groups that really do deserve the title "legendary":


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Mar 18, 2014)

amitriptyline


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 18, 2014)

Optimistic


----------



## mao (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## krink (Mar 19, 2014)

The Dicks - The Cities are Burning. bloody great!


----------



## krink (Mar 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


>




I play this every day. it's the only track on my mp3 player that stays there. the 12 minute version lasts from my front door to my allotment too, which is handy!


----------



## inva (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Knotted (Mar 19, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Some Acid Mothers Temple live concert business right here:




I see you that and raise you this:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 19, 2014)

Knotted said:


> I see you that and raise you this:




Now that does look great - will check that later on, for sure.  Thanks


----------



## Knotted (Mar 19, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> Now that does look great - will check that later on, for sure.  Thanks



It's the second best musical thing on youtube.


----------



## ddraig (Mar 19, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/brooklynradio/100-hi-tek
Hip Hop


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## mao (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)

Saw this combo live many years ago - they were excellent:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)

From when SY were at the top of their game:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 20, 2014)

One of Lee Ranaldo's key inspirations (open tuned gtrs and so on):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 21, 2014)

And finally, for now, we have this:


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Mar 21, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


>



24 hours!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Mar 21, 2014)

Shaggin!


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 21, 2014)

Im off owt!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Knotted (Mar 22, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


>




If I remember there is a great piece of footage of them playing Vernal Equinox on telly on that.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## funky_sessions (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Mar 23, 2014)

darkwness


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 23, 2014)

Funkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 23, 2014)

bout time we had some girls aloud on here !!!


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 23, 2014)

Were is all the the the


----------



## avu9lives (Mar 23, 2014)

Live it feel it love it


----------



## jusali (Mar 24, 2014)

Shingo Nakamura : Day S
Just came in today from Japan.........lush


----------



## Knotted (Mar 24, 2014)

Autobahn. At work. We're moving offices and I'm the only left in the old office at the minute. I work in highway maintenance.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 25, 2014)

Lots of 'Of Monsters and Men' 


folkie soaring deuting


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## mao (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## DrewHart (Mar 26, 2014)

magneze said:


> I don't think this thread has been resurrected since the advent of YouTube embedding.
> 
> I'm listening to this:
> Vincent T. - Confetti


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 26, 2014)

I had the intro for this in the music round for the quiz I put together recently.

Not one of the 60 people in the room had ever heard of the song


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 27, 2014)

Temptation by New Order. Not listened to them in years.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Knotted (Mar 27, 2014)

This again. It's freaked me ferrets.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 27, 2014)

'Lost in the Dream', the new album by The War On Drugs. Tis very good.


----------



## _pH_ (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## maya (Mar 28, 2014)

Found an 11-year-old mixtape from my heartbreak years, with these tracks on it:


----------



## hipipol (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## John Grisham (Mar 31, 2014)

Alex Schulz - Take my hand


----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2014)

Bye, bye all my lost mates
I knew how to play this before the first of them went
I had no idea of what it really meant
Do now
Bye, bye, my very good friends


----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2014)

ek ladaki ko dekha to aisa laga... 
when I saw this girl, she seemed to me like...

jaise khilata gulaab 
like a blooming rose;

jaise shaayar ka khvaab 
like a poet's dream;

jaise ujali kiran 
like a glowing ray of light;

jaise ban mein hiran 
like a deer in the forest;

jaise chaandani raat 
like a moonlit night;

jaise narami baat 
like a soft word;

jaise mandir mein ho ek jalta diya 
like a candle burning in the temple.

ek ladaki ko dekha to aisa lagaa... 
when I saw this girl, she seemed to me like...

jaise subah kaa ruup 
like the beauty of the morning;

jaise saradi ki dhuup 
like winter sunshine;

jaise vinaa ki taan 
like a note from the lute;

jaise rangon ki jaan 
like the essence of all color;

jaise balakhaayein bel 
like a twisting vine;

jaise laharon ka khel 
like the play of waves;

jaise khushbuu liye aaye thandi havaa 
like a cool scented wind.

ek ladaki ko dekha to aisa laga... 
when I saw this girl, she seemed to me like...

jaise naachataa mor 
like a dancing feather;

jaise resham ki dor 
like a silken thread;

jaise pariyon ka raag 
like a fairy melody;

jaise sandal ki aag 
like the fire of sandalwood;

jaise solah singaar 
like the sixteen (traditional) ornaments of beauty;

jaise ras ki phuhaar 
like a refreshing mist;

jaise aahistaa aahistaa badhta nasha 
like a slowly growing feeling of intoxication.

ek ladaki ko dekha to aisa laga... 
when I saw this girl, she seemed to me like...


----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## teqniq (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Apr 1, 2014)

RaverDrew said:


> Autochthonous1


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Apr 1, 2014)

Forever Dolphin. Xx


----------



## Frankie Tervit (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## inva (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 3, 2014)

Incredibly powerful song for me right now.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 3, 2014)

I will never forget hearing this on Peel's show with our Jed who we lost in December aged 50. 
Having a down day today.


----------



## mao (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (Apr 3, 2014)

http://www.brap.fm/listen/

Bashy Beats show, from the gal like Aitch and mandem porno thieving gypsy and Six

http://www.bashybeats.com/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 4, 2014)

Listening to the Beach Boys on the train. Nice summery music to cheer up my morning.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 6, 2014)

1971-helmed proto-punk/agit prop - messrs Lydon and Strummer took notes from this combo at the time:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 6, 2014)

Am still liking this one a lot:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 6, 2014)

Gary and Gordon from Terminal Cheesecake in full on dub action here (live in Clapham, 1996):


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 6, 2014)

TC used to do 15+ min versions of this live:


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2014)

http://www.2dopeboyz.com/2014/02/25...y-x-marvin-gaye-the-departure-side-1-mixtape/

Still listening to this. Thanks for the heads up TP.


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 8, 2014)

Postcodes are takin over der world  Conspirousi number 392


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 8, 2014)

james bond


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 8, 2014)

Women Astro noughts


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 8, 2014)

You raggamuffins are gone us nostalga people are takin over go post your house music in der grand theft auto forums! Yer get me  That wasnt me honest i no its apathy Hmm!?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2014)

Don't ask


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 8, 2014)

In a bin living in Sin


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 8, 2014)

rubbershoes said:


> Don't ask




Loved it!


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 11, 2014)

Thought of this band at the Housmans Bookshop benefit do last night:


----------



## hipipol (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## lance (Apr 11, 2014)

always thought it would sound good if the smiths covered it.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2014)

Cheers to killer b who has just reminded me of this 70's Kreuzberg combo:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2014)

A prime cut from a cracking album:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2014)

Great stuff from the Mills-man right here:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2014)

Haven't heard this one in a while!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2014)

A stone classic, I do believe:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2014)

...I'm certain that all you good Urbz know the story behind this one, but in case you don't:  Nico and Trace spent so long at the mixdown stage for this (to get the mix 100% bang on), that Nico eventually flipped out, set some records on fire, and actually aimed an entire box of No-U Turn 12's in the general direction of Trace's head!  Trace of course survived all that, and the results of that epic mix sesh are here for you right now:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2014)

...not posted any Skullflower for a while - so here goes!:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 12, 2014)

....and then this - from the "Xaman" LP (the Jaworzyn/Bower/Dennison line-up):


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 12, 2014)

Go on barbra love


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 12, 2014)

Shaggin


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 12, 2014)

Shirt and Pants.. Winner


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 12, 2014)

Chill


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 12, 2014)

Oh yeah! The Woolpackers!!


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 13, 2014)

Guest appearance by Mr F.Eedback on this one:


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Apr 13, 2014)

The emersion


----------



## Roadkill (Apr 14, 2014)

Julie Fowlis



She reslly is great.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 16, 2014)

not sure why, but...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 16, 2014)

Mr Blue Sky by ELO. Appropriate enough given I'm travelling through the beautiful English countryside on this glorious morning.


----------



## Blagsta (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## yield (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 18, 2014)

The Urban National Choir 

http://www.tripledub.force9.co.uk/borhap/u75rhapsody.mp3


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 18, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/TheBashyBeatsShow/jeanie-t-on-the-bashy-beats-show
posted on mixes thread 


> “Continuing our fantastic run of guest selectors is Jeanie T – who brought the old school reggae vibes. Expect a selection of choice cuts from across the years as she makes sure the old time something comes back again!”


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 19, 2014)

Vocals on this one are taken by the one and only Danielle Dax:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2014)

feeling this way this evening....

kool & the gang at their jazziest


----------



## ska invita (Apr 20, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>



fuck yeah


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2014)

ska invita said:


> fuck yeah



Great innit? 

Sound quality is a bit shit but it has some amazing tracks on that album!


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 20, 2014)

hall of famers


----------



## Humberto (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Roadkill (Apr 20, 2014)

Jake Bugg is great IMO.  Shame his second album isn't up to much, though.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## treelover (Apr 20, 2014)

The Hosts, produced by the Elvis of the north, Richard Hawley

Phil Spector meets Pulp

though some of the songs are a bit too saccharine sweet, but wasn't the best 50/60's dowop, etc.?

my spidey sense says these are going to get big.


----------



## treelover (Apr 20, 2014)

Oh, and Cowtown, from Leeds

http://cowtown.bandcamp.com/


Post Punk with sparky keyboards


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 20, 2014)

Ruts DC live at Record Store Day in Soho yesterday:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2014)

Listening to this greatness again!!! 

https://soundcloud.com/thevinylfactory/the-vf-vinyl-mix-001-andrew/s-xHzuh

Full tracklist and info here 

http://www.thevinylfactory.com/vinyl-factory-releases/vf-mix-01-andrew-ashong/


----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 21, 2014)

Bedtime, innit.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 22, 2014)

Any chance of this lot reforming, then?:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 22, 2014)

Who's responsible? You fucking are.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 22, 2014)

Tuesday chilling.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Apr 23, 2014)

For RaverDrew, making plans together, making plans forever, faking jazz together. Forever dolphin. Xx


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Apr 23, 2014)

You sent me this not that long ago but now you are not dreaming of me and your hands aren't on my face. 


Should've just waited, RaverDrew.
Last songs you ever sent me. Should have just waited.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 23, 2014)

Revisiting ol' favs


----------



## 8115 (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 25, 2014)

Post Soho night out tuneage:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 25, 2014)

Am off to see this young man tonight in Dalston:


----------



## 8115 (Apr 25, 2014)

Diplo and friends.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04141jg


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 25, 2014)

RIP Kemistry, who tragically died way too young 15 years ago today:


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Apr 26, 2014)

RaverDrew,
Space,
The only thing I ever knew (and ever needed),
Place,
With the time I know I'd have to choose.
Stay beneath the ground,
Hide away from you,
I sink into the crowd.
If it meant that I'd escape alright.
Hate, the only thing I give to you now
Face me,
If you think you can take another route out
I let my sight be slayed
If it meant that I could form a view
I found another way to help you.
Love, back then, soulmate (''nothing like it on earth''),
Your best friend until nothing could be done...
Those actions,
They were yours,
Not mine (you only left me with all the answers).
Never was my choice,
Only yours.
To my knees,
I was bruised,
I resisted, blood in my face,
I let my sight be slayed by you.

With the time I know I'll have to choose
Stay beneath the ground.
Hide away from you.
I sink into the crowd.
If it meant that I'd escape alright.
I let my sight be slayed
If it meant that I could form a view.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Apr 27, 2014)

God help me from the new drink Desperados!


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 27, 2014)

I no noyhing!!


----------



## avu9lives (Apr 27, 2014)

Im going loco back in Aaaaaaa


----------



## Humberto (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 27, 2014)

Some Plastikman tuneage to kick off Sunday morning with:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Apr 27, 2014)

Just found out that DJ Rashad has died.  RIP


----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 27, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/ray-mang/mari-free-ray-mang-remix

Beautiful Sunday morning sun-shiney disco!


----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2014)

fishfinger said:


>



waited years for this album
Bought the single 52 Girls/Rock Lobster - wore out the grooves - when this arrived the whole house - variable occupancy between 5 -11 went mad


----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Apr 27, 2014)

I went to the loo and as I sat there I could hear someone playing something or another outside (my bathroom window overlooks the street). It was beautiful. It had an Ella Fitzgerald vibe to it, but I have no idea who or what it was. I sat and listened to the end. After I'd finished my wee I went into the back bedroom to get a proper look outside and I couldn't see anyone who might have been responsible for it. It had been quite loud, and quite near, but there was nothing. Perhaps it had all been in my head. If it was, I'm okay with that.

So I've spent the past couple of hours browsing around going from Ella to Etta James and Billie Holiday and Sarah Vaughan and many others. I'll probably never find what that song was, but I've listened to many, many more because of it, and for this I am happy.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Apr 27, 2014)

Don't mess with me, and then some. Good singing-with-hairbrush song.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 27, 2014)

Reconnected with my love of EA! today.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (Apr 28, 2014)

This is for RaverDrew... whereas we loved our heavy, sleazy, filthy bass, and our grunge and our rock...I had a soft spot for Lil Kim and such, and he absolutely LOVED watching me sing, dance and twerk to this lately; it was always fun, especially when he attempting the twerking (AKA upright epileptic fit).


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (Apr 30, 2014)

RaverDrew, our anniversary tonight, of you know what. Xx


----------



## boing! (May 1, 2014)

Came across PC Music via Fact mag and am listening to various stuff on their soundcloud https://soundcloud.com/pcmus Strange stuff. My initial reaction is to recall in horror, but there's also an honesty to it and some great pop song writing going on. Bizarre, in a good way I think.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (May 1, 2014)

RaverDrew, well, would've been lakes and waterfalls in Croatia, summer, at least... (can't count how many times we raved to this).


----------



## inva (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (May 2, 2014)




----------



## inva (May 2, 2014)




----------



## Autochthonous1 (May 3, 2014)

Last Call, he was sick of it all,
Asleep at home.
Told you off and goodbye.
You're a crisis,
You're a tongueless talker,
You don't care what you say,
You're a jaywalker and you just just walk away
And that's all you do.

The endless stream of reminders,
Made me so sick of you, sick of you, sick of you.
Sick of your sound,
Sick of you coming around here.
Trying to crawl under my skin
When I already shed my best defense.
It comes out all around that you won
And I think I'm all done.

You started to drink and you just wanted to continue,
You started to drink, you just had to continue.
I can't seem to join in the celebration.
I wouldn't, I couldn't.


----------



## goldenecitrone (May 3, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (May 3, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (May 3, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (May 3, 2014)




----------



## mao (May 3, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (May 4, 2014)

I was at this as a very young man. One of the best gigs I was ever at. Team Dresch, Bis and Bikini Kill in Charlies (sadly gone now) Dublin and on Saturday afternoon too.


----------



## fishfinger (May 4, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 4, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 4, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (May 4, 2014)




----------



## maya (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (May 7, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (May 7, 2014)




----------



## yield (May 7, 2014)

Tomorrow never comes until it's too late.


----------



## maya (May 7, 2014)

oldie but goodie...


----------



## Autochthonous1 (May 7, 2014)

RaverDrew, you're gone and I got to stay high all the time to keep you off my mind, got to stay high all my life to forget I'm missing you.



I eat my dinner in my bathtub,
Then I go to sex clubs,
Watching freaky people getting it on,
It doesn't make me nervous,
If anything I'm restless.
Yeah, I've been around and I've seen it all,
Throw up in the tub, then I go to sleep.
Days been kind of lonely,
You're gone and I got to stay high
All the time to keep you off my mind.

High all the time to keep you off my mind
Spending my days locked in a haze
Trying to forget you, I fall back down
Staying in my play pretend
Where the fun ain't got no end
Can't go home alone again
Need someone to numb the pain
You're gone and I got to stay high
All the time to keep you off my mind
High all the time to keep you off my mind
Got to stay high all my life to forget I'm missing you.


----------



## Autochthonous1 (May 7, 2014)

RaverDrew, it's a waste, it's a waste, it's a wave goodbye.



I've been known to run
Like a horse who hears the gun.
I've been known to carry
Bones they're light on marrow.
I've been known to waste sanity,
I know there's nothing left in silence.
I've been known to waste pain,
It's a waste, it's a waste, it's a waste.
It's a wave goodbye.
If he wants to go...
Bury my heart.

I've been known to cry
Acid rainbows for the colour blind,
I've been caught in a cycle before,
It's a race back to the starting line.
I've been known to waste sanity,
I know there's nothing left in silence.
I've been known to waste pain,
It's a waste, it's a waste, it's a waste.
It's a wave goodbye.

You can bury my heart.


----------



## inva (May 7, 2014)

fantastic song and what a great voice


----------



## flypanam (May 8, 2014)

I fucking loved The Make Up


----------



## rekil (May 8, 2014)

A great EP by no nonsense rockers The Bold Ones from 2008. Only 200 'views'  They seem to have vanished without trace.



Spoiler


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 9, 2014)

hippie summer music


----------



## blairsh (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 9, 2014)

The Black President by Fela Kuti

Joro, jara, joro


----------



## Betsy (May 10, 2014)

Cold Chicago Morning ~ Ralfe Band.

https://soundcloud.com/the-local/ralfe-band-cold-chicago


----------



## past caring (May 10, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (May 10, 2014)

Celestial Oceans by Brainticket


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2014)

Nuff said


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 10, 2014)




----------



## Mogden (May 10, 2014)




----------



## yield (May 12, 2014)

Spoiler: Radio Soulwax Presents


----------



## Betsy (May 12, 2014)

The Best Is Yet To Come ~ Clifford T. Ward


----------



## Humberto (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Miss Caphat (May 13, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (May 13, 2014)

I think it's good but it's not a patch on the Hidden World/Chemistry of Common Life records. Have to wait till the 2nd of June to see what the rest of the record is like.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 13, 2014)

Get some proper disco inside you


----------



## rubbershoes (May 13, 2014)

Pray silence and listen to the Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Betsy (May 13, 2014)

Aziza Brahim ~ Julad.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (May 14, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (May 16, 2014)

Aquellos Ojus Verdes ~ Ibrahim Ferrer.


----------



## inva (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2014)

frogwoman I am listening to this and thought of you. Let it play through, I think you will appreciate the _drop_. Miss you in Fishco.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2014)

Waking up to this.


----------



## Betsy (May 18, 2014)

Dreaming ~ Loudon Wainwright 111


----------



## kittyP (May 18, 2014)

When Doves Cry - Prince

YES!!!


----------



## Roadkill (May 18, 2014)

Can't beat a bit of Creedence.


----------



## avu9lives (May 18, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (May 18, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (May 18, 2014)

Haunted York trip


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 18, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (May 18, 2014)

I will be in "Favelado's Secret Test Centre" on plug-dj if you fancy a 30 minute session before bo-bos.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)

Favelado said:


> I will be in "Favelado's Secret Test Centre" on plug-dj if you fancy a 30 minute session before bo-bos.



All balls! Didn't see this til now fav. Next time!


----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)

fishfinger said:


>




Nice, perfect to wake up to!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Waking up to this.



Love this song. I really like this rehearsal in a Belgian hotel room, Marvin singing whilst laid on a sofa. What a singer.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Love this song. I really like this rehearsal in a Belgian hotel room, Marvin singing whilst laid on a sofa. What a singer.




WHAT?  I hateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you! 

Kin ell, how lovely! 

Ooops I misread that to mean you saw him


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 19, 2014)

There are some amazing vids around...I would have loved to be at this concert:



He simply tears it up with his vocals and on the piano.... 

/melts


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> WHAT?  I hateeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee you!
> 
> Kin ell, how lovely!
> 
> Ooops I misread that to mean you saw him



Not seeing Marvin live in his prime is a big regret.
If only. . .


----------



## Sprocket. (May 20, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (May 21, 2014)

Calming down with this after watching Happy Valley.

Pavane ~ Gabriel Faure.


----------



## flypanam (May 21, 2014)




----------



## maya (May 21, 2014)

... got moustache?


----------



## Ponyutd (May 21, 2014)

The Reverend.


----------



## juice_terry (May 21, 2014)

Glasgow's Finest


----------



## inva (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2014)

On my phone off my WIFI.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2014)

I needed something more gritty ..


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 22, 2014)




----------



## juice_terry (May 23, 2014)

Really enjoying Warren Peace at the moment plus I love Natasha Fox's voice


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 23, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2014)

it's a Steve Earl kind of night


----------



## Miss Caphat (May 24, 2014)

_wherefore art thou, Romeo, you son of a bitch? _


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (May 24, 2014)

Blondie doing Iggy's Sister Midnight, with Robert Fripp on the gee-tar:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 25, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 25, 2014)

`ave it


----------



## mao (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (May 26, 2014)

Mars via Detroit


----------



## flypanam (May 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> `ave it



Selecta!!!
Choice Choon Geeza
Nuff, nuff bigups


----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2014)




----------



## mao (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 29, 2014)

Turkish Anarchists - 

NOONE IS ILLEGAL


----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2014)

. Changed me mind


----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 31, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (May 31, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (May 31, 2014)

U no what just feck it


----------



## avu9lives (May 31, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (May 31, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (May 31, 2014)




----------



## kittyP (Jun 1, 2014)

Tool -  Aenema 
It's been ages. 
I adore this album.


----------



## yield (Jun 1, 2014)

My friend just married someone in this choir. They sang at the wedding last friday. Very good.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 2, 2014)

I've been chatting on FB to a Geordie friend in New Orleans who's feeling  bit homesick.  So I chose him this Geordie traditional tune...


----------



## yield (Jun 2, 2014)

I wear your granddad's clothes. I look incredible.


----------



## yardbird (Jun 3, 2014)

My youth!!
https://www.youtube.com/user/ledzeppelin

Well worth bothering with


----------



## Humberto (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Jun 4, 2014)

From the new album Donker Mag


----------



## Betsy (Jun 4, 2014)

Dance Me To The End Of Love ~ Leonard Cohen


----------



## teqniq (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## inva (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 5, 2014)

Oh dear, loved Bamboo Forest, Loved Gil


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 5, 2014)

Bryan Ferry's still got it...


----------



## flypanam (Jun 6, 2014)

So has Ian Svenonius...


----------



## Favelado (Jun 6, 2014)

I recommended this to Rutita1 a couple of months back, she's mad about it now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah, cos I haven't been listening to it since childhood or owt...  GUL Favelado


----------



## Favelado (Jun 6, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah, cos I haven't been listening to it since childhood *or owt*...  GUL Favelado



Oooh speaking to me in my langauge!

Alright mardy-arse - don't get a monk on!
x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 6, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Oooh speaking to me in my langauge!
> 
> Alright mardy-arse - don't get a monk on!
> x



Fav,  my family on my mum's side are from Sunderland. 'Owt' is part of my language too, always has been. Regionalist! 

Te quiero mucho bruv.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## billy_bob (Jun 6, 2014)

All the windows open to let the summer in...and this out:


----------



## The Pale King (Jun 6, 2014)

http://www.scudmountainboys.com/do-you-love-the-sun.html

The Scud mountain Boys' _Do You love the Sun._


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 7, 2014)

From the very first dub LP I bought, fact fans  - Gawd bless early 90's Camden record shops:


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Jun 7, 2014)

Now this is definitely a keeper:


----------



## Humberto (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Sirena (Jun 7, 2014)

Bit of ska


----------



## Betsy (Jun 7, 2014)

The Dark Is Rising ~ Mercury Rev.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 7, 2014)

Falling In Love At A Coffee Shop ~ Landon Pigg.


----------



## Betsy (Jun 7, 2014)

Martha ~ Tom Waits.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jun 7, 2014)

One way TICKET!!!


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 8, 2014)

hipipol said:


>




BIG tune!


----------



## Betsy (Jun 8, 2014)

The Look You Give That Guy ~ Eels


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2014)

> The Vinyl Factory are excited to welcome multi-talented producer, musician and Sound Signature graduate Andrew Ashong to launch our vinyl-only mix series.



https://soundcloud.com/thevinylfactory/the-vf-vinyl-mix-001-andrew

Tracklist and interview:

http://www.thevinylfactory.com/vinyl-factory-releases/vf-mix-01-andrew-ashong/

I adore this mix.


----------



## damnNAFTA (Jun 10, 2014)

Been listening to this on loop for a bit while working:


----------



## Betsy (Jun 10, 2014)

All The Young Dudes ~ Mott The Hoople


----------



## Ponyutd (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## inva (Jun 11, 2014)

I like the piano


----------



## blairsh (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (Jun 11, 2014)

Bachelor Kisses ~ The Go-Betweens.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 12, 2014)

Walter Martin - We're all young  together.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## Knotted (Jun 12, 2014)

This:

And Mike Oldfield. Nothing else.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 13, 2014)

> MIDNIGHT RIOT / VOLUME 007 / COMPILATION ALBUM
> 
> Yam Who?s Midnight Riot label brings you the next installment in essential basement jams, syntho boogie edits & irresistible future disco & soul classic’s.
> 
> For your ears only, Volume 007 is a fully loaded full on affair featuring your favourite international playboys & dance floor specialist’s including the likes of Late Nite Tuff Guy, Rayko, 80’s Child, Tom Vine, Fingerman, JJ & GG, Wonkar’s Edit’s & Ziggy Funk and a whole array of new talented producer’s & party protagonists. Enjoy the ride!



https://soundcloud.com/midnight-riot-records/midnight-riot-volume-007-sc-blend


----------



## Moronik (Jun 13, 2014)

The Transformers: The Movie soundtrack.

Pure awesome


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 13, 2014)

Great mix! 



> Voodoo Whiskey - Poolside
> Jad & The Ladyboy - Respect
> Wonkar - Your Lite
> Wonkar - Get Up
> ...



https://soundcloud.com/bad-barbies-beats/bad-barbie-riot-girl-midnight


----------



## inva (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 14, 2014)

Ms Billie Holiday and....just to add to this because i dont talk about my personal life so much on here....but i have a friend who looks just like Billie, she is the most beautiful lady in Ireland!! I'm thinking of her tonight as im seeing my homie tomorrow!


----------



## hipipol (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 14, 2014)

Check 4 the mention of Four Aces Club - Dalston was cool back in the day, afore the bearded tight-trew posse


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 14, 2014)

Feck off fotball!!


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 14, 2014)

wrong thread  wrong ! Just wrong innit


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 14, 2014)

Buckley Belles


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 17, 2014)

LIstening to Lana Del Rey's _Ultraviolence_ album. I was so dubious about her Lynchian schtick to begin with, but she's completely won me over now.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jun 17, 2014)

The Soft Pink Truth's new album of Black Metal covers, Why Do The Heathen Rage? It's great - it could have just been a funny joke but he obviously really gets the source material.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## plurker (Jun 19, 2014)

Worldy-jazzy


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2014)

Very definitely reggae weather ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 20, 2014)

Rewinding on this one again after listening to it this morning already....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 20, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 21, 2014)

Rare as goats wings


----------



## blairsh (Jun 22, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## damnNAFTA (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## ringo (Jun 25, 2014)

Finally got this on 7" and can't stop playing it. Released in 1972, when he was just 15.

Let Love In - Dennis Brown (Sunshot 7")


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jun 25, 2014)

Love this...

Posted partly in memory of Eli Wallach..

But also because it's simply brilliant


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 26, 2014)

Love this from Curtis' last album, this was after the accident that left him paralysed and in such pain he could only sing one line at a time and edit together later.


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 28, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jun 28, 2014)

I can hear yeah!


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 28, 2014)

Dinner date anyone?


----------



## avu9lives (Jun 28, 2014)

Not really


----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 29, 2014)

Sunday morning mellow.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## samson33 (Jun 30, 2014)

*Welcome to the machine - Pink Floyd*


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jul 1, 2014)

eubbishhhh


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 1, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2014)

Blast from the past


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2014)

The sound of my CPU fan

I need some nu choons


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## yardbird (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2014)

Favelado eatmorecheese nogojones ska invita

I think you guys will appreciate this


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 2, 2014)

Fatoumata Diawara


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 2, 2014)

^^^ love her voice.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 4, 2014)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 7, 2014)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 7, 2014)

blairsh said:


>



blimey, i guess that must be 20 years old or so? I remember seeing them in the Astoria late 1994 I think..


----------



## Humberto (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (Jul 9, 2014)

Listening to a series of tracks from The Adult Swim series which can be downloaded.

http://video.adultswim.com/music/singles-2014/


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## ringo (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## ringo (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 14, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (Jul 14, 2014)

Ibrahim Ferrer ~ Aquellos Ojos Verdes


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (Jul 15, 2014)

La Mer ~ Charles Trenet


----------



## Betsy (Jul 15, 2014)

How Glad I Am ~ Nancy Wilson


----------



## Betsy (Jul 15, 2014)

Strychnine ~ The Sonics.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2014)

A load of bonkers messed up Old Testament twaddle, but I can't help singing along to this - 1977 was fairly key to the broadening of my musical tastes.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 20, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 20, 2014)

I'm groovin to Hall n Oates Greatest Hits as that's what's on in the pub I'm in. They've improved with age!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 21, 2014)

From my fave album of the year


----------



## Humberto (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 21, 2014)




----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 22, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>


----------



## Frances Lengel (Jul 22, 2014)

Can't stop it with these clowns.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jul 22, 2014)

Judas Priest.....Redeemer Of Souls


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## sunnysidedown (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Ron Merlin (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks entirely to the Soviet X-ray plate thread I have downloaded Alyans' Daitye Ognya album. Title track:


----------



## danski (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## danski (Jul 22, 2014)

Overall, I think I prefer the flip.
Wish I was actually listening to my vinyl though


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jul 22, 2014)

Japan -Exorcising Ghosts


----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 23, 2014)

Natty never get weary, we nah give up, nevah


----------



## hipipol (Jul 23, 2014)

His last single
Lord we miss him


----------



## Pingu (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (Jul 23, 2014)

Heard this on Desert Island Discs the other day - had forgotten just how lovely it is.


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)

idiot!!


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)

Newcastle x school teacher bollux


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)

Dancin<<<<<


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)

Get sum Geordie down yer


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)

eee its nice 2 have a thread ta yerself


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)

Hey Man


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)

oooooh ooooh oooh whooooooooo?


----------



## avu9lives (Jul 24, 2014)

Repeat repeat


----------



## magneze (Jul 25, 2014)

Watergate 05 - Mixed by Ellen Allien


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Jul 26, 2014)

prog metal

music as unfashionable and awsome as is humanly possible.


----------



## Ax^ (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## yield (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 27, 2014)

In this time of conflict, seem to drawn to the old skool conscious lyric again
feed the soul like


----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## Lea (Jul 30, 2014)




----------



## maya (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## yield (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 8, 2014)

Back end of a 12hour day, going a bit weird...


----------



## past caring (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 8, 2014)

Tune!


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 8, 2014)

yay


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 8, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 9, 2014)

The most suicidal song of of all time (not necessarily to this Sinead O'Connor version) though. But referenced in more suicides inquests in Northern Europe than any other music.



Personally I find depressing music quite therapeutic, but then again I'm a fucked up wrong'un


----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 9, 2014)

There's arguing and threats next door. I'll have to chip off for a moment


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 9, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 11, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 11, 2014)

Taken from the "Trade Mark Of Quality" boot LP on Fierce Records:


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 11, 2014)

Where TC channel/appropriate Beatrix Potter - Arsequake strikes again!:


----------



## flypanam (Aug 12, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 12, 2014)

Just going through a box of vinyl I rediscovered last night.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 13, 2014)

Where this hot beat combo channel the Third Ear Band and some This Heat too - guaranteed to win over the person of your desire on a first date!:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 13, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 14, 2014)

This lot are playing the Raw Power festival later this month - oh yeah!:


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Aug 14, 2014)

I am listening to Michael Cera's album and I quite like it, which is making me feel conflicted.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 14, 2014)

A pub jazz band playing "Pennies From Heaven".​


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 16, 2014)

Old time something....


----------



## yield (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 17, 2014)

Dan Treacey and co. ruminating on life, the breakdown of love etc to some pop art-psych business (this track comes from a pretty angry/depressive album, as it goes):



e2a:  Bonus Jowe Head on this one too!


----------



## Roadkill (Aug 17, 2014)

My next door neighbour's taste in shit dance music.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 17, 2014)

hits frrom me bong


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 17, 2014)

enjoyin meself


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 17, 2014)

Girl


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 17, 2014)

Went into a charidee shop in Kemptown today and they were playing this, "turned up to 11"...total fucking ear-worm...but I've not helped myself by playing over and over on Spotify...


----------



## bmd (Aug 18, 2014)

Proper old skool house.


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 18, 2014)

Together at last:  Hawkwind doing a version of "Sonic Attack", with vocals by Brian Blessed!:


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## yield (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (Aug 21, 2014)

Misty ~ Ray Stevens.


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 23, 2014)

My morning commands Leonard Cohen


----------



## evildacat (Aug 23, 2014)

Just finished listening to Dave Clarke's 2014 Awakening set - old skool industrial Detroit sounds at last again !


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 23, 2014)

evildacat said:


> Just finished listening to Dave Clarke's 2014 Awakening set - old skool industrial Detroit sounds at last again !



That rocks, too hectic for my morning but good choice evildacat


----------



## evildacat (Aug 23, 2014)

Never to early, good to hear from you captain.
Got my eye on a 6 hour Hawtin set for later tonight.


----------



## evildacat (Aug 23, 2014)

CJ Bolland Essential Mix 06-11-1994

Still holding off on the Hawtin 6 hour set to get me through the night.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 23, 2014)

evildacat said:


> Never to early, good to hear from you captain.
> Got my eye on a 6 hour Hawtin set for later tonight.



I know, just not in that place right now. Good to hear from you too 

I hope you've got some peripherals in for later?

Might I suggest some Jeff Mills (missing beats) and then some FSOL for the comedown


----------



## evildacat (Aug 23, 2014)

Still waiting on the Dutch ( got me some PKM MDMA on route) and me fent/mann mix for those treats but have plenty of valium codeine and alcohol in for the night will have a break watch the Raid 2 then probably start to chill it down - and I never get come downs 

Ow yeah and attempt to order a curry in a bit .


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Aug 23, 2014)

evildacat said:


> Still waiting on the Dutch ( got me some PKM MDMA on route) and me fent/mann mix for those treats but have plenty of valium codeine and alcohol in for the night will have a break watch the Raid 2 then probably start to chill it down - and I never get come downs
> 
> Ow yeah and attempt to order a curry in a bit .



Nice, I'm officially jealous! I don't mean come downs in a negative way, like they bum me out, I just like the tunes to be at the same place as me iykwim


----------



## evildacat (Aug 23, 2014)

Indeed if I was a little worse for the wear it would be bonobo and quantic on the stereo to chill out with, maybe some pixies or the like.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## evildacat (Aug 23, 2014)

Surgeon - The Orbit, Morley, Leeds mid 1997


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## evildacat (Aug 24, 2014)

Chris Liebing - Drumcode Radio 195 (25-04-2014) Live from Awakenings, Eindhoven


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Aug 25, 2014)

Time to get on board the Mothership!:


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## evildacat (Aug 26, 2014)

Andrew Weatherall

Cannot believe I have missed tickets to a 3 hour Weatherall set and 3 hours chemical brother set at warehouse projects!


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2014)

What I listened to before ambient electronica.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2014)

Ritual Howls new single

https://soundcloud.com/felte/ritual-howls-turkish-leather-single/s-X5PEf


----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 29, 2014)

There's another thread for this kind of thing

omg!


----------



## avu9lives (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Aug 31, 2014)

Im up11


----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## evildacat (Aug 31, 2014)

Jeff Mills Live @ BBC Radio One Essential Mix (07.06.1998)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## evildacat (Sep 1, 2014)

Surgeon 60 Min Boiler Room Mix


----------



## xslavearcx (Sep 2, 2014)

Thunderdome 8 and before that the first bonkers album


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 3, 2014)

The original


Great, but short, cover by The Mighty Wah!


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## dlx1 (Sep 3, 2014)

Banging the Acid - Placid_88 
https://soundcloud.com/placid_88/banging-the-acid

Hard as fuck


----------



## krink (Sep 3, 2014)

Mogwai - that stuff they did for the french zombie tv show.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd forgotten how good this was.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 4, 2014)

Josey Rebelle Garage Hour on Rinse - big personal @ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Sep 4, 2014)

bumpy blues!


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 5, 2014)

First time I've listened to this for at least 20 years!


----------



## _mICHELLe_ (Sep 5, 2014)

Molly Nilsson - The Lonely


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 5, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 8, 2014)

This is absolutely killing me since hearing it played by Cartier on Rinse.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 9, 2014)

The shadow of the hipster may be on this one, but I like it in spite of that:


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 9, 2014)

Disapear intwo der dark


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 9, 2014)

Just 2 putt u of da scent!


----------



## Mation (Sep 9, 2014)

Mighty mighty tune, this:


----------



## ericjarvis (Sep 9, 2014)

Lievelingsdier by Fixkes.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2014)

*10 Hours of Infinite Fractal and Falling Shepard's Tone *



PLUS :-

*Star Trek TNG Ambient Engine Noise (Idling for 24 hrs) *



PLUS :-

A streaming ambient station.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2014)

I've swapped the *Falling Shepard's Tone for some Indian ocean sounds.*

*http://www.calmsound.com/#!maldives/cf93*


----------



## 8115 (Sep 10, 2014)

Sounds better on my stereo.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 10, 2014)

Blast from the past!!!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 10, 2014)

ElizabethofYork said:


> First time I've listened to this for at least 20 years!



I'm sorry but I don't understand, you heard this and denied yourself for two decades! Did you instantly become an aesthetic or take vows or what?


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 10, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> Blast from the past!!!



Timeless!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 10, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Timeless!



They were such a fucking amazing band!!! Make you wanna rip it up and get it on!


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 11, 2014)

Cheesypoof said:


> They were such a fucking amazing band!!! Make you wanna rip it up and get it on!



Indeed, head bobbing, foot stomping stuff (and the occasional guttural Huh!), and that's just on public transport!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 11, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> Indeed, head bobbing, foot stomping stuff (and the occasional guttural Huh!), and that's just on public transport!


 
I've been thinking about this band ALL DAY! Another head and brain stomper!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 11, 2014)

His vocal style aint just rap - its a kind of sprechgesang - somewhere between spoken word and singing - fucking amazing.


----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 11, 2014)

Pity about all them people the Shining Path killed, eh Cheesy?


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Sep 11, 2014)

Cpatain Rbubish said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand, you heard this and denied yourself for two decades! Did you instantly become an aesthetic or take vows or what?



Errrr.... I've just been a bit busy ...


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 11, 2014)

SCIENCE!!1!


----------



## avu9lives (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 13, 2014)

Breadwinners smashing it as per ususal


Live 4track analogue dub radio show at http://www.versionist.net/radio
featuring Stally on sax and Al Breadwinner on live mixing.


----------



## isvicthere? (Sep 13, 2014)

My grooveshark auto has just chosen "Stay free" by the Clash.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 13, 2014)




----------



## spliff (Sep 13, 2014)

Got this in my inbox the other day.


----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 13, 2014)

Think Mr Brooker was in his late sixties, early seventies when he did this live version.
When the choir comes in....


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Knotted (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 14, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 15, 2014)

I cannot believe I heard this on the TV this morning advertising Simply Be!
I had to go and dig out this '71 classic.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 15, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 17, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 18, 2014)




----------



## starfish (Sep 20, 2014)

I dont often say this but fucking banging tune.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## starfish (Sep 20, 2014)

I know its not really the done thing but i think this choon is so fucking bangingly good i had to post it again. Ive got it on a loop just now.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 20, 2014)

Jam Hot - Johnny Dynell


----------



## billy_bob (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice mellow vibe here for a slow Saturday afternoon...


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 21, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 21, 2014)

Perhaps appropriately ...


----------



## Lorca (Sep 21, 2014)

i just got into this old band called Rachel's, quite sad but peaceful music - sort of a lofi indy-classical hybrid


----------



## ringo (Sep 22, 2014)

International - Chase & Status featuring Cutty Ranks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 22, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2014)

Good old youtube


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 25, 2014)

And before that Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 25, 2014)

Like them too


----------



## tony heath (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## Blagsta (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2014)

Deepeeeep House


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2014)

oooooh !


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 27, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Sep 27, 2014)

Manuel Gottsching showing that he wasn't just all about extended guitar explorations/bludgeonings (a la his time in Ash Ra Tempel) - I know the phrase "ahead of it's time" is real Cliche Central stuff, but I'd make a rare expection for this one:


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2014)

To my shame, I never knew this song was originally written and performed by David Byrne / Talking Heads.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## fredfelt (Sep 29, 2014)

About to listen to Thom Yorke's new album -Tomorrow's Modern Boxes.  He released it by a Bittorrent bundle for a few quid.  It's the first download I have paid for!


----------



## tony heath (Sep 29, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>


----------



## mack (Sep 29, 2014)

fredfelt said:


> About to listen to Thom Yorke's new album -Tomorrow's Modern Boxes.  He released it by a Bittorrent bundle for a few quid.  It's the first download I have paid for!



Listened to it quite a few times over the weekend - I like it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2014)

Could not resist another play and rewind of this beauty...I will never tire of it, the bittersweet optimism/melancholy, works for me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2014)

tony heath said:


>



LOL...see my post above, I was already listening to this when you posted it!


----------



## tony heath (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 29, 2014)

yeh


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 29, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


>




I like that!


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 29, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> I like that!



 Glad you like this. It was released yesterday.
I listen to Solar radio and they play some really good classic and new soul as well as some brilliant deep soulful house too.
Have a listen online.


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 29, 2014)

New Godflesh album: http://www.npr.org/2014/09/28/350631204/first-listen-godflesh-a-world-lit-only-by-fire


----------



## hipipol (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 30, 2014)

tony heath said:


>




Nice  Also one for the Music vids with London as their backdrop thread -  that's Clapton by the looks of it


----------



## Favelado (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Sep 30, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## mentalchik (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 1, 2014)

Fucking stunning
May have to fling me guitar away
This is so brilliant - mola stonks


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 2, 2014)

Gene Chandler in James Brown mode.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 3, 2014)

I have been on a Tool binge this afternoon.


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 4, 2014)

Music for the jilted G


----------



## blairsh (Oct 4, 2014)

I used to love rolling around in the car to that tune as a teen


----------



## Numbers (Oct 4, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 5, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 6, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 7, 2014)

Jean-Sebastien Truchy and Eric Gingras (ex Fly Pan Am) new band.


----------



## zeedoodles (Oct 7, 2014)

This - and loving it…

https://soundcloud.com/edwin-europe/mixed-5-the-asphodells


----------



## tony heath (Oct 7, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 8, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 9, 2014)

I love this ^

So fierce ^


----------



## maya (Oct 9, 2014)

from their worst album IMO, but some of the individual tracks are good- this is so sweet:


----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## maya (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 9, 2014)

Just beautiful

Amazing, with Spring so uplifting


----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 9, 2014)

You're actually stalking me?
So annoying.
Pls GA


----------



## Greebo (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Greebo (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Greebo (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 9, 2014)

Best BB ever!​


----------



## Greebo (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## NoXion (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 10, 2014)

(The above *only* works when you listen with headphones to hear the binaural imaging
I don't know how this works but it only works with headphones)


----------



## tony heath (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 10, 2014)

ive got a massive soft spot for church organ music - some mad music is written for it - heard this one on late junction tonight -  organ music is lost on laptop speakers, you need to get the bass bins rumbling really. Hadnt heard of Olivier Messiaen (who wrote this) before...amongst his credits he taught Stockhausen supposedly

sublime with a twist


heres the man himself letting loose on the keys


its all about being there in the church with this stuff really


----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 10, 2014)

Spoiler:  click here to open spoiler





The below is so true for me right now.  I've not slept in over 24hrs and I'm wide awake.
Hopefully I've got to fall asleep soon.  This is by far the longest I've ever been awake.


----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 10, 2014)

Clacton's finest


----------



## tony heath (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 10, 2014)

​


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 10, 2014)

LOVE Ian Dury


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 10, 2014)




----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2014)

Pakistani Disco


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 10, 2014)

I dont feel sad but love this


----------



## hipipol (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2014)




----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 11, 2014)

Just in that sort of mood.


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 12, 2014)

Were LOVE lives


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 12, 2014)

Arbor Low


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 12, 2014)

Weal love


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 12, 2014)

be in love wiv sperm


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 12, 2014)

Bad acid trip fer sure!  I hate this focking song


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 12, 2014)

Sunday is classical music day.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 12, 2014)

Well this is a classic call


----------



## ska invita (Oct 12, 2014)

8115 said:


>



no offense 8115, but it saddens me to see that even Matrix is making this pop dnb. Ah well, I guess he needs the money.


----------



## Betsy (Oct 12, 2014)

This has to be watched as well as listened to..


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 12, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## dlx1 (Oct 13, 2014)

Has took time but now I have ID. thanks to Placid


----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 13, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 14, 2014)

Really feeling this again, evokes some good memories


----------



## tony heath (Oct 14, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)

Version excursion,


short but sweet


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)

tony heath said:


>



 Seeeeeeelekta!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)

Preferred the old Voice Roys name
Still love em


----------



## tony heath (Oct 15, 2014)

hipipol said:


> Preferred the old Voice Roys name
> Still love em



Yaho


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## panpete (Oct 15, 2014)

dee-lite groove is in the heart


----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 15, 2014)

​


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 15, 2014)

Cited as the birth of Powerpop.
The sadly missed Pete Ham, another member of the 27 club!


----------



## flypanam (Oct 15, 2014)

https://glisteningexamples.bandcamp.com/album/this-is-what-i-do-volume-two


----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 16, 2014)

​


----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 16, 2014)

​


----------



## tony heath (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Silent Whisper (Oct 16, 2014)

tony heath said:


>




TOTL classic! 

This tracks vocals have been sampled and used in so many house tracks it's crazy.

First time I've heard this and heard all the "samples" together as one ie full original trk!


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 16, 2014)

I've always had a soft spot for this.


----------



## tony heath (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 16, 2014)

I can't help myself.


----------



## tony heath (Oct 17, 2014)




----------



## Waltz (Oct 18, 2014)

Shut up - Blink 182


----------



## maya (Oct 18, 2014)

I hate, hate, HATE soprano sax with a vengeance- but this remix job by 4 Hero is great- and that must be Cassanda Wilson on vocals? Old mixtape fave... 



(and the original by Gary Bartz Ntu Troop is a 70s classic)


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 18, 2014)

David Byrne and Brian Eno - My Life In The Bush Of Ghosts 1981 (full album)
http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLZqsyBiYZFQ32tfj9M_bMlM1fZj0UjGSg


----------



## tony heath (Oct 18, 2014)

maya said:


> I hate, hate, HATE soprano sax with a vengeance- but this remix job by 4 Hero is great- and that must be Cassanda Wilson on vocals? Old mixtape fave...
> 
> 
> 
> (and the original by Gary Bartz Ntu Troop is a 70s classic)



didn't know this was 4 Hero, although I must have heard it a thousand time, it all makes sense now


----------



## maya (Oct 18, 2014)

spent most of the day sorting through my record collection, haven't listened to this in a while:


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## dlx1 (Oct 19, 2014)

The Orb Bicycles & Tricycles (Japan)
but skipped From a Distance as rubbish.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Numbers (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## maya (Oct 19, 2014)

tony heath said:


> didn't know this was 4 Hero, although I must have heard it a thousand time, it all makes sense now


It's really old, I remember it from around 1996-ish, IIRC... (?) ((( growing old ))))


----------



## Numbers (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Numbers (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## maddame (Oct 19, 2014)

well, right now im listen to  The Killers - Be Still


----------



## avu9lives (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Oct 19, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)

listening to some of the records Afrika Bambaata has sampled


----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## maya (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 20, 2014)




----------



## Waltz (Oct 21, 2014)

GUNS N' ROSES - November Rain


----------



## Waltz (Oct 21, 2014)

Take on me


----------



## hipipol (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 21, 2014)

Just makes me all warm!


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## jusali (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


>



forgot about this - fabulous


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 22, 2014)

tony heath said:


> forgot about this - fabulous



Total feelgood music. Love this full album version, I still have the original on vinyl. Brilliant.


----------



## liberty flights (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## maya (Oct 22, 2014)

guess where you've heard this tune before...


----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)

maya said:


> guess where you've heard this tune before...


----------



## tony heath (Oct 22, 2014)

got me onto John Holt now


----------



## ska invita (Oct 23, 2014)

NOW BEAT
WELL

look at bernard smile ... golden

late night crew


----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)

wake


----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## bmd (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 23, 2014)

I still get that old Telepathy advert in my head everytime I hear this - @ska invita will know


----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 23, 2014)

Long time since I listened to Black Sheep!


----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 23, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)

he's just an old soulboy


----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)

http://grooveshark.com/#!/theemotions


----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2014)

Who feels it


----------



## ska invita (Oct 24, 2014)

tony heath said:


>



ive been on a bit of a jimmy smith kick this week too tony - The Cats my favourite album of his (with big band/Lalo Schifrin arrangements) but generally the 60s material is great, though Root Down from 72 is wonderful as well


ETA: That Plays Fats Waller album you posted a track from is lovely - just playing it now - oh so mellow


----------



## tony heath (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Oct 25, 2014)

tony heath said:


>


----------



## Numbers (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## maya (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## pesh (Oct 25, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 26, 2014)

Love this one


----------



## blairsh (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Numbers (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Betsy (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2014)

FYI Pap is Afrikaans for porridge apparently!


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2014)




----------



## pacha (Oct 28, 2014)




----------



## ringo (Oct 29, 2014)

I love this, great modern production on the bass especially, and a lovely vocal. The kind of tune Lily Allen would do if she had a clue how to sing reggae.Proper pop reggae.

My Man - Taggy Matcher Vs LMK


----------



## hipipol (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 29, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## coley (Oct 31, 2014)

Three dogs snoring and farting, very melodious


----------



## samson33 (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## MellySingsDoom (Nov 1, 2014)

...and we're back, with this number from everyone's favourite check-your-money-privilege rockers.  What sounds like a half-baked attempt to emulate their deposed leader actually contains some less-than-cheery lyrical whatsits about WW2.  This version of said tune didn't end up on "Saucerful....", either:


----------



## tony heath (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## Numbers (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Nov 2, 2014)

MellySingsDoom said:


> ...and we're back, with this number from everyone's favourite check-your-money-privilege rockers.





Hope you're good melly x


----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2014)




----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 2, 2014)

There was a fanfare ...


----------



## Humberto (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 3, 2014)

Trenchtown Rock


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2014)

Humberto said:


>



I have this album on vinyl in mono in mint condition, I play the cd, saving the original for special occasions


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Nov 3, 2014)

Paris now ffs


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 3, 2014)

CasIsDead


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 3, 2014)

Daryl Hall's reworking of the Marvin Gaye classic.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 4, 2014)

Spellbound.

Let's Dance and Don't pay me.

Two sevens clash.

In memory of Jed.


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 5, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 6, 2014)




----------



## yield (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## Kesher (Nov 7, 2014)

"Haunted" by Gary Numan


----------



## Favelado (Nov 8, 2014)

Really enjoying this. Missed it a few months back


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


>



who crossed you ruti?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 9, 2014)

No one today I hope!  

I just like the track...tunatastic!


----------



## hipipol (Nov 9, 2014)




----------



## FNG (Nov 10, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (Nov 11, 2014)

https://rezzett.bandcamp.com/track/skungle-mungd


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## mentalchik (Nov 11, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 11, 2014)

Ms Billie Holiday


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm not sure I can really justify this, especially immediately after Billie...



...but I stand by my decision to post it


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## FNG (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (Nov 13, 2014)

wvfts whole show

http://boilerroom.tv/recording/a-winged-victory-for-the-sullen/


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 13, 2014)




----------



## Numbers (Nov 13, 2014)

Last 2 tracks hers are..


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 13, 2014)

Ms Billie Holiday, my favourite of hers i think


----------



## flypanam (Nov 14, 2014)

Fugazi demos

https://soundcloud.com/dischordpress


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 14, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 14, 2014)

Happy Friday to all the Friday night stay at home crew and those of you that discover when you get home and in the morning.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 16, 2014)

I can hear Nina Simone singing this.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## samson33 (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 16, 2014)

Albums; currently 'Brothers in Arms' Dire Straits.


----------



## hipipol (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## FNG (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## captain acab (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2014)

early one


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2014)

Brian Eno missed a trick.

"8 hour Stock Trading Music - Focus, Concentration, Music, Maths, Anaylatics - For Stock Traders"


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 19, 2014)

Where are they now?


----------



## Favelado (Nov 19, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 20, 2014)

salem squirm


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Brian Eno missed a trick.
> 
> "8 hour Stock Trading Music - Focus, Concentration, Music, Maths, Anaylatics - For Stock Traders"



6hrs 45mins in and still no drop? This tune *sucks*


----------



## brogdale (Nov 21, 2014)

Went drinking down in Kent with my old Dad this week...and...it didn't take long for him to get out the Mount Gay and his favourite CD. I can't hear this without getting a bit of dust in my eye......


----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 22, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


>



 Hillage maaaannnn

Remember "Rock goes to college"? On 28 Feb 1979 me a few mates went up the University to have a laugh at the hippies....trouble was...I quite liked it.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 22, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Hillage maaaannnn
> 
> Remember "Rock goes to college"? On 28 Feb 1979 me a few mates went up the University to have a laugh at the hippies....trouble was...I quite liked it.




Hillage is a guilty pleasure
I remember the Rock goes to college programme,  I had my mate Russ the hippy berating me saying oh man, how can you do Hurdy Gurdy Man and then not play Glissando? I mean man it's not right!


----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 23, 2014)

Lady and Prez...the youtube title is wrong, its a standard called Fine and Mellow and let me tell you....if you drink a lot this is nice....


----------



## rorymac (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh Ruti!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2014)

Favelado said:


> Oh Ruti!


----------



## Favelado (Nov 23, 2014)

I've got new speakers so I've spent much of the afternoon dancing at home. 3 times in a row to Voodoo Ray!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 23, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## flypanam (Nov 25, 2014)




----------



## ringo (Nov 27, 2014)

Come Away Jah Jah Children - Black Surviviors


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 27, 2014)

Originally recorded in 1976 by Bonnie Bramlett and Dobie Gray.
Re-mix from 2012, forgotten classic I first heard on the Whistle Test.


----------



## unrepentant85 (Nov 28, 2014)




----------



## keybored (Nov 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 1, 2014)




----------



## yield (Dec 1, 2014)

And when the darkness come let it inside you


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 3, 2014)

Walker sings Hardin!!
Oh Yrah!


----------



## hipipol (Dec 3, 2014)

Ismael Rivera singer - the band? Cortijo Y Su Combo


----------



## hipipol (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 4, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 5, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2014)

.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2014)

Jesus warning from his last effort (srs expression)


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2014)

I remember how my saviour died


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2014)

Caling you


----------



## starfish (Dec 6, 2014)

Probably my favourite tune of the year.


----------



## Numbers (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 8, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2014)

the jumpin honkytonk blues


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 9, 2014)

Prompted by this thread.


----------



## christonabike (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks H


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2014)

Gospel House.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2014)

Serious cowbell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2014)

Not sure about the echo on her voice there to be honest ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2014)

I feel some CD purchases on the way.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 11, 2014)

Favelado Just found myself dancing around the kitchen to this and thought of you 



Hope you are well mate. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Favelado (Dec 11, 2014)

Rutita1 said:


> Favelado Just found myself dancing around the kitchen to this and thought of you
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are well mate. Happy Thursday!




Best chorus ever?

I miss Fishco. Is it still happening?


----------



## ringo (Dec 11, 2014)

Had this stuck in my head for weeks so had to go and buy  a copy on Discogs:

Turn Down The Lights - Benny Page


----------



## Humberto (Dec 12, 2014)

Go on and break your crazy heart



Take these chains from my heart and set me free


----------



## Belushi (Dec 12, 2014)




----------



## mao (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 13, 2014)

I love the Chi Lites.

Huey Morgan(Fun Lovin Criminals) played it this morning....still sounds brilliant!


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 13, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 13, 2014)

An old pause button pushing tape of Peel in the early 90s - and this…


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2014)

stethoscope said:


>




Forever music!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> I feel some CD purchases on the way.




PR is all kinds of wonderful...seriously this woman has a career that spans many decades and genres! Love her to bits.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2014)

Belushi said:


>




Heh! Belushi I have never watched a vid of this before...cracked me up.

My older sis had it on a 12inch and I played it to death as a tween.

Damn you and bless you in equal measures...now listening to this 



Perfect, going out to listen to old skool grooves tonight!


----------



## Numbers (Dec 14, 2014)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Dec 15, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Dec 15, 2014)

on Trojan Club Reggae Volume 2


----------



## Humberto (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Riklet (Dec 16, 2014)

Gypsy Unit - Benefits Street


----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2014)

Bought this in 75, fark me oi is getting well old........
Album is Chalice Blaze - still does me nuts


----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2014)

Shame he never did a cover of New Life


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## fishfinger (Dec 17, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 19, 2014)

Prolly been posted


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## ringo (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## avu9lives (Dec 19, 2014)

rock and fecking roll


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 19, 2014)

WHAT!!!


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 19, 2014)

THE beach Boys!


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 19, 2014)

Like a dog on heat!


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 19, 2014)

Baby


----------



## avu9lives (Dec 19, 2014)

sunblest bread


----------



## red & green (Dec 19, 2014)

*[YOUTUBE]G_igNbxb[YOUTUBE]*


----------



## blairsh (Dec 20, 2014)

Not listened to any Atmosphere for a while, having a nostalgia sesh


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Numbers (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 20, 2014)

Lowkey...just fuckin awesome


----------



## dessiato (Dec 20, 2014)

This: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/it-was-xmas-eve-babe.330343/page-3#post-13607345


----------



## blairsh (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 21, 2014)

Billie Holiday - my girl


----------



## tony heath (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## tony heath (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Sea Star (Dec 21, 2014)

Station To Station by Bowie


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 21, 2014)

I listened to Karma by Pharoah Sanders for the first time the other week, listening to it again now. That bit about 20 minutes in where it is just pure chaos, fucking hell.


----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 21, 2014)

really enjoying this.


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 22, 2014)

Kickarse europap europop:


----------



## imposs1904 (Dec 22, 2014)

Stunningly beautiful:


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 22, 2014)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2014)

Office speakers on, supping bubbles, content with so much around me.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Dec 25, 2014)

http://www.mixcloud.com/jonmore3/bad-santa-the-little-helpers-elves-on-45/
most of it swinging so far


----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 25, 2014)

A_Randy_&_Earl_Christmas


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## jeff_leigh (Dec 25, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2014)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 26, 2014)

http://www.theguardian.com/music/mu...-new-track-youwouldntlikemewhenimangry-listen


----------



## yardbird (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2014)

Clever man here


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2014)

To set on your table your life's sparkling wine


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2014)

Run into Jesse James

A fact for you the great majority of cowboys were black.


----------



## Gone Girl (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## billy_bob (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## Gone Girl (Dec 30, 2014)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 30, 2014)

Pre-NYE party for me 

Soul girls.. stethoscope Rutita1 X


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 30, 2014)

Ooooooooooooh Sheo. Perfect!!! 

Seeing as though I just got in bed and have to work half day tomorrow I'll leave the first two bedtime tunes (of the same vein but bedtime ) that occur to me... Both amazing...second is EXTRA special. Happy new year lovely!


----------



## Gone Girl (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Numbers (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Blagsta (Jan 1, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2015)

Rhis was apparently the original :-



I'd forgotten about Bananarama.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 2, 2015)

Having a hotknives half hour here


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 3, 2015)

Having a tidy and just found a CDR promo of this - can't even remember it first time around!  Not a bad lil tune though


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Numbers (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 4, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 4, 2015)

"It's going down, I'm going timber"


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 4, 2015)

8115 said:


>




I love this trk, first time I've heard it too.

Cut up vocals over crazy beats and after the drop... So much bass! 

I really need to listen to more of this genre for sure!


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 4, 2015)

Pretty amazing rock trk!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2015)

Listen to this voodoo child


----------



## Humberto (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 5, 2015)

Humberto said:


> Listen to this voodoo child




Nice trk! 

Not really listened to Jimi Hendrix before but I get he's a legend.

This trk has a almost lazy pace to it but very effective with amazing lead guitar and fab vocals, great drums too


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoiler



*"Isaac"*

_[Hebrew:]
Im ninalu daltey Nedivim
daltey Nedivim
Daltey Marom_

_Staring up into the heavens
In this hell that binds your hands
Will you sacrifice your comfort
Make your way in a foreign land_

_Wrestle with your darkness
Angels call your name
Can you hear what they are saying
Will you ever be the same_

_[Chorus]
Mmmm mmm mmm
Im Nin'alu, Im Nin'alu
Mmmm mmm mmm
Im Nin'alu, Im Nin'alu
[English translation: "If they are locked"]_

_Remember, remember
Never forget
All of your life has all been a test
You will find the gate that's open
Even though your spirit's broken_

_Open up my heart
Cause my lips to speak
Bring the heavens and the stars
Down to earth for me_

_[Chorus X2]_

_Wrestle with your darkness
Angels call your name
Can you hear what they are saying
Will you ever be the same_

_[Chorus X2] _


----------



## Humberto (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 5, 2015)

Aww yisss


----------



## Geronimo (Jan 5, 2015)

This - No idea who they are though, but heard the name mentioned on radio 1 and this just sounds amazing!


----------



## Waltz (Jan 5, 2015)

My Girl by The Temptations


----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2015)

Humberto said:


> Listen to this voodoo child



This is off Electric Ladyland, Stevie Windwood on keyboards - pretty much a live jam
Good album
Got this on it so its gotta be ace...


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 5, 2015)




----------



## Knotted (Jan 5, 2015)

Did you know that the original plan was to get Pink Floyd to do the soundtrack for Profondo Rosso [Deep Red]? Depressing thought. In a parallel universe somewhere people are suffering.


Spoiler




[\spoiler]


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)

So fierce!


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)

H8rs R "Dismissed" - Uffie


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2015)

Gone Girl said:


> So fierce!




It's certainly different to the original.


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> It's certainly different to the original.



Who did the original?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2015)

Gone Girl said:


> Who did the original?



Heaven 17.


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)

Spymaster said:


> Heaven 17.




Wow, I had no idea and it's very different from the one I posted.

Original is very pop but femal vocalist has fantastic range to her voice, what a awesome track though!


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 6, 2015)

Gone Girl said:


> Original is very pop but femal vocalist has fantastic range to her voice ...



That's Carol Kenyon. Awesome.


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)

Some believe they are more likely
to be struck by lightening in Enid, Oklahoma
than any other town in the U.S

​


----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 6, 2015)

Charge! 

omgthisissofierce


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 6, 2015)

killer b


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 6, 2015)

And this


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Gone Girl (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Blagsta (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 9, 2015)

Still love Endtroducing so much, and not that many years off of being 20 now


----------



## blairsh (Jan 9, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Still love Endtroducing so much, and not that many years off of being 20 now


That thread on here the other day had me digging out my copy of Private press and cleaning  it for all it was worth for a good rinsing when i got in from work


----------



## Betsy (Jan 9, 2015)

Different Every Time, Marcus O'Dair's authorized biography of Robert Wyatt is Radio 4's Book of the Week this week


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 9, 2015)

Mainly this lady


----------



## blairsh (Jan 9, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 10, 2015)

Just can't get enough of this - cheers @ska invita for introducing me to this one


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2015)

check out the recent marcus Nasty shows steph - loads of interesting bits like that
https://soundcloud.com/marcusnasty
just not the ones with an MC (usually doesnt have one)
exciting music i think
creeping jungle and dnb influences in there too


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 10, 2015)

ska invita said:


> exciting music i think
> creeping jungle and dnb influences in there too



It is… after a lot of new music not really moving me much the last couple of years, the 90s jungle/garage influenced, but still very much upfront, bass stuff that emerged in 2013 is really exciting me again.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 10, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 11, 2015)

something to whet the whistle


----------



## yardbird (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## Ponyutd (Jan 12, 2015)




----------



## ringo (Jan 13, 2015)

Tears From My Eyes - Jackie Opel


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 14, 2015)

Bit of banjo hmm I want one


----------



## Humberto (Jan 14, 2015)

Some Banjo with Doc and his brother


----------



## Humberto (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 14, 2015)

He's still got it after all these years. Brilliant:


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 14, 2015)

http://dublab.com/the-fantastic-fou...ark-dj-shadow-live-at-the-root-down-06-15-00/


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 14, 2015)

One of my all-time fave hip hop tunes, sampling the late and great Donald Byrd.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2015)

Creedence. 

Or John Fogerty, anyway.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 16, 2015)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Jan 17, 2015)




----------



## andysays (Jan 18, 2015)

Agharta, Miles Davis



perfect Sunday morning breakfast time music


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 18, 2015)

Just heard this on Concious Radio - tuune   @Rutita1 @ska invita @ringo


----------



## ska invita (Jan 18, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Just heard this on Concious Radio - tuune   @Rutita1 @ska invita @ringo




its a big tune - first heard it on this only  big tunes comp http://www.discogs.com/Various-Roots-Culture-Serious-Selections-Volume-1/release/3376980






tunes like this!


----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2015)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04ynlzn

Gilles Peterson.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## clcat (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## clcat (Jan 19, 2015)

Mad Forit R Kid?


----------



## Blagsta (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## rekil (Jan 20, 2015)

Cracking psychedelic punk instrumental from a 1991ish French 3 piece called Hydrolic Systems that apparently only released one single.



Spoiler


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 20, 2015)

(Always loved the Claudja Barry sample on this too)


----------



## danski (Jan 20, 2015)

This makes me melt. EVERY. SINGLE. TIME.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 21, 2015)

Feking love this tune...stirs my latino blood


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 21, 2015)

Blagsta said:


>



I listened to 5 minutes of this and was ordering it off discogs.


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 22, 2015)

Proper Screamers Choon


----------



## hipipol (Jan 22, 2015)

carl cox fav back in tha day.......


----------



## hipipol (Jan 22, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 22, 2015)

Passenger - The Wrong direction. 

I've been left in charge of the pub music


----------



## Favelado (Jan 23, 2015)

It's a little souvenir, of a terrible year, that makes my eyes feel sore.....

Massacred by Sixpence None The Richer some years later.


----------



## flypanam (Jan 23, 2015)

Ian Williams of Battles and ex Don Caballero performing his composition 'Public Transaction'

http://www.wqxr.org/#!/story/listen-mantra-percussion-ian-williams/


----------



## Favelado (Jan 23, 2015)

Complete with dodgy rap by Barney!


----------



## Ranbay (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Knotted (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 25, 2015)

Knotted said:


>



I remember going to their 1st gig at an old abandoned swimming baths somewhere near Paddington Station


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## Greebo (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## ouchmonkey (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 27, 2015)

Not a morning for cynicism - big up Syriza!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 27, 2015)

Cooking!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## monsterbunny (Jan 28, 2015)

But I'm listening to it on vinyl.  I'd no idea something this obscure would be available on YouTube. So now you can all enjoy it.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 30, 2015)

Its Friday and i was in need of feeling inspired


----------



## blairsh (Jan 30, 2015)

Thats my favourite tune off Jilted stethoscope


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 30, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=ian+dury


----------



## Numbers (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 30, 2015)

i have a thread up about this!!! Mindbending oldskool hip hop from DJ Prime Cuts.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 30, 2015)

stethoscope said:


>




pure genius


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## plurker (Jan 30, 2015)

ahead of seeing them tomorrow night at OTO


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 30, 2015)




----------



## jeff_leigh (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## monsterbunny (Jan 31, 2015)

Another classic from 1962 and, again, not something I expected to find on YouTube.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 31, 2015)

Brutal


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2015)

Blind Blike having fun


----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2015)

A blues for lacking money and a job which still sounds good


----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2015)

Georgia guitar blues


----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2015)

Dyin' crap shooters blues


----------



## xenon (Feb 1, 2015)

I have never posted on this thread before. And I am not going to link to YouTube. But I am listening to time I. By Wintersun


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2015)

klaus schulze. only just got into him, any suggestions re: best stuff?


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2015)

malatesta32 Irrlicht.


----------



## monsterbunny (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2015)

Knotted said:


> malatesta32 Irrlicht.


thanks loads. he has done so much stuff it's confusing where to start. lovely ambient sounds and most therapeutic!


----------



## Knotted (Feb 1, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> thanks loads. he has done so much stuff it's confusing where to start. lovely ambient sounds and most therapeutic!



I think its his first solo album, so its a logical place to start. Its brilliant too. Downside is that its not representative of his later work. No synths.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 1, 2015)

yeah it's a lot more churchy and more like Artvo Part but still very good.


----------



## lambro (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 2, 2015)

getting a lot into all this:


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## Ax^ (Feb 2, 2015)

needs something


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 3, 2015)

This one kicks arse


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 3, 2015)

Memory lane...


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Memory lane...



Brilliant group shame they packed it in, I wonder what they are doing now?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Feb 4, 2015)

Sonny Sharrock - Soon


Spoiler


----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2015)

Sgt Pepper


----------



## yardbird (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## plurker (Feb 4, 2015)

New-ish stuff from Rob Gallagher (Galliano/2 banks of four/Earl Zinger)


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 5, 2015)




----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 5, 2015)

jackie liebzeit drumming is so solid, especially after 5.20


----------



## 8115 (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2015)

Apparently quite rare IRL......................


Still got one somewhere...........

Plans a dig...........


----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2015)

Some cool house tunes, a Paltalk chatroom and this :-


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 7, 2015)

malatesta32 said:


> jackie liebzeit drumming is so solid, especially after 5.20




That's weird drumming.  It sounds like he's actually _speeding up, _which I've never heard before.  

Anyway...


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 7, 2015)

hipipol said:


>




Nice.  And I raise you...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 7, 2015)

The only good Oasis song ever.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 7, 2015)

Bit late to checking the latest Jane Weaver album! <3


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 7, 2015)

A Colchester lad......how soulful is that


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 8, 2015)

Who else would rhyme "man" with "man"....


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 8, 2015)

Ninja v. Jimmy Swaggart...


----------



## blairsh (Feb 8, 2015)




----------



## andysays (Feb 8, 2015)

New discovery - found while looking for something else!


----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 9, 2015)

South Wales, true home of rock'n'roll...


----------



## ringo (Feb 9, 2015)

Currently in orbit on planet Bongo, this incredible slice of early spacefunk dub from Herman Chin Loy in 1971. Herman went on to produce one of the first dub LPs (Aquarius Dub, 1973), as well as taking credit for being the first person to record and provide the stage name for a young Augustus Pablo. 

I wonder why he dropped out of the producing business for a few years, perhaps he could have become one of the great names in dub alongside the other early innovators like King Tubby and Lee Perry. His use of effects here was way ahead of the curve and surely influenced many who followed.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 10, 2015)

Old classic from a completely unknown Cardiff band.  "Get that coal in" dates it...


----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 10, 2015)

The greatest rock guitarist of all time, bar none:


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 10, 2015)

I'm having a Micky Gee binge today.  He really was the greatest, died virtually unknown, couldn't have cared less:


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 10, 2015)

I'll shut up about Micky Gee in a minute.  But this is as close as he came to fame (not that he wanted fame).  That's him on the spooky guitar, not DE...


----------



## phildwyer (Feb 10, 2015)

OK, just one more Dave Edmunds.  Yes, it really is supposed to sound like this.  1968 ffs...

.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 11, 2015)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2015)

Even though my first language is Welsh, I never listen to Welsh music as 99.9% of it is shit doesn't appeal to me at all. So I'm very happy that I've found Gwenno, this is ace...


----------



## Blagsta (Feb 12, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 12, 2015)

A bit of Hank (Live!111!
0


----------



## hipipol (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 14, 2015)




----------



## Mogden (Feb 14, 2015)

Accompanied by the raging horn


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## dlx1 (Feb 16, 2015)

Whirl Gig Radio
www.whirl-y-gig.org.uk/WhirlyFM.m3u
listed to two DJ then had surprises 1:40 into stream Banco De Gaia.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 16, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 17, 2015)

KInda clumsy reply to Screamin Target


----------



## hipipol (Feb 17, 2015)

On Form.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 19, 2015)

Betty Mae you is my heartstring you is my destiny


----------



## yardbird (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 19, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 20, 2015)

Really. No idea why


----------



## blairsh (Feb 20, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2015)

ska invita 

funnily enough...


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 21, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> funnily enough...


...well i am glad


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 22, 2015)

Just flicking through some SoulWax remixes, this one is like thoughing some booze & speed & E to the said track.


----------



## Doctor Carrot (Feb 22, 2015)

This. I can't get enough of it. It's beautiful, both the music and the video just bring a bloody great  to my face every time I play it.


----------



## nino_savatte (Feb 22, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 25, 2015)

Calling you


----------



## Humberto (Feb 25, 2015)

settin the woods on fire


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2015)

fishfinger soul bossa nova always makes me smile


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## bi0boy (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 25, 2015)

So so loving this Seefeel remix of Autechre again...


----------



## Favelado (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 26, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Blagsta (Feb 27, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 28, 2015)

i have mixed tastes...my favourites are Ian Dury, Captain Beefheart, Prince, Billie Holiday, Janis Joplin, PJ Harvey,  Beck, Bjork, The Doors, John Coltrane, The Rubberbandits - i would be an expert on all those but fuck that....i generally tend to like funky stuff, and i do like my Pete Doherty too.....


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 28, 2015)

Another day, another dollar


----------



## 8115 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Feb 28, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Mar 1, 2015)

Last one from me... some great footage of the Kalakuta Republic in the 70s here... dem regular trademark...


----------



## diond (Mar 1, 2015)

hipipol said:


>



How can you go from posting two soulless 'songs' to posting an absolute beyond classic tune? You're one lucky poster!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2015)

Favelado said:


>




OMG... I love Aaliyah RIP  

BUT due to the past couple of days frustrations I am opting to listen to this over and over...


----------



## Favelado (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Numbers (Mar 4, 2015)

Love this so much.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 4, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Part 2 (Mar 5, 2015)

Useless Eaters

http://uselesseaters.bandcamp.com/


----------



## ddraig (Mar 5, 2015)

Capdown!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 5, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## Numbers (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 6, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Mar 7, 2015)

Mi perrito, mi gallo y mi chiva...


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2015)

bob marley you can't blame the youth



Pirate Morgan was given a governersip of Jamaica.


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## phildwyer (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 7, 2015)

Brave night this evening.... given Trout Mask Replica another whirl....still difficult but im getting to really love some parts of it, example 9 mins in...also 37 mins, 53 mins in, 58 sean nos. it is funky and horrible and gruesome, like me!...only messing, its a grower, but im getting to really like it. One big reason? i love an out of tune guitar (check: 'You really got me' around 1:14 seconds in). For me, that is the most melodious sound in the world! Captain B has always been answerable and the answer to my problems, ha


----------



## starfish (Mar 7, 2015)

Hunted this down for years.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 7, 2015)

A singalong for all the family. Recommended for children.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 7, 2015)

"It's alright 'cos the historical pattern has shown how the economical cycle tends to revolve..."


----------



## blairsh (Mar 7, 2015)




----------



## ringo (Mar 7, 2015)

Supine live on www.purple-radio.co.uk


----------



## Favelado (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 8, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 9, 2015)

Destroying me again atm...


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 9, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Destroying me again atm...



never heard this before - what a keeller!!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 10, 2015)

been in my head all week - just exorcised/exercised it!


----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 10, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 11, 2015)

The Skints


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 11, 2015)

All the Studio 1 tunes ive got on my hard drive


----------



## Patteran (Mar 12, 2015)

Deceptively simple liquid drum & bass track featuring two very different manchester vocalists over an LSB production. Nice.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## flypanam (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)

Absolutely rinsing this song today.


----------



## 8115 (Mar 13, 2015)

Listening in mono through my stereo.  Why can't they invent a single cable computer to hifi connection that will separate it into stereo I will never know.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 13, 2015)

8115 said:


> Listening in mono through my stereo.  Why can't they invent a single cable computer to hifi connection that will separate it into stereo I will never know.


What?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 14, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> Brave night this evening.... given Trout Mask Replica another whirl....still difficult but im getting to really love some parts of it, example 9 mins in...also 37 mins, 53 mins in, 58 sean nos. it is funky and horrible and gruesome, like me!...only messing, its a grower, but im getting to really like it. One big reason? i love an out of tune guitar (check: 'You really got me' around 1:14 seconds in). For me, that is the most melodious sound in the world! Captain B has always been answerable and the answer to my problems, ha




Another whirl tonight


----------



## starfish (Mar 14, 2015)

Big Country - Porrohman


----------



## 8115 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 15, 2015)

"Being so hot is a pain/ É chato ser gostosa"


----------



## Favelado (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 15, 2015)

I love the chorus to this.


----------



## yield (Mar 16, 2015)

Spoiler: LETTER FROM GOD TO MAN


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 17, 2015)

Unfortunately not on YouTube or Soundcloud but this is quite a sublime unreleased remix by one of the Gus Gus crew of Sisy Ely's Aint Got Nobody. My current latenight fave.

http://static1.squarespace.com/static/52ee9e5fe4b04af4cf950f58/52efe610e4b0128d21bb698b/52f38264e4b00e69a8f64839/1391693120813/Sisy+Ey+-+Ain´t++Got+Nobody+(Gluteus+remix+Master).mp3


----------



## Favelado (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 18, 2015)

8115 said:


>




Triple-like!


----------



## Favelado (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 19, 2015)

East German dissident singer Wolf Biermann:


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 19, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2015)

Stone cold classic


----------



## 8115 (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 20, 2015)




----------



## yardbird (Mar 20, 2015)

Music for the eclipse:


----------



## wtfftw (Mar 20, 2015)

Childish Gambino.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 21, 2015)

Heard this fucking twice on different radio stations today and both times it got interupted. 

So now, at this hour, it dawned on me i wanted to hear it all


----------



## blairsh (Mar 21, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 21, 2015)

Trout Mask Replica....i love it.<3 and not surprised that its finally gotten me, given the gruesome pervert that i am! i find it really sexy, especially the disgusting bits.


----------



## starfish (Mar 21, 2015)

Not sure. ms starfish is picking random piano sonatas for me to listen too. Think last one was Debussy.


----------



## Mapped (Mar 21, 2015)

Ace video


----------



## Idris2002 (Mar 21, 2015)

A Kinks fan with a nasty sense of humour has posted this on the tube of you:



These kids would all be in their forties now, if they were still alive.


----------



## Dandred (Mar 22, 2015)

Don't know why, but I love this


----------



## blairsh (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 22, 2015)

Just because...


----------



## blairsh (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 22, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 22, 2015)

8115 said:


>




try this one:



Tried listening to her original tunes, but her material is much better when a remixer gets their hands on it.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm Spotifying the new Lonelady album.


----------



## flypanam (Mar 24, 2015)

The new GY!BE

http://pitchfork.com/news/58952-godspeed-you-black-emperor-stream-asunder-sweet-and-other-distress/


----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 24, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 25, 2015)

i do find free jazz difficult but it sounds like the kind of stuff i like


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 25, 2015)

This is so totally silly and I'm not even sorry... Dancing and singing like no one's watching


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm trying to motivate myself to get up and do my chores for the day...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 26, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm trying to motivate myself to get up and do my chores for the day...




Yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah, yeah!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 26, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> i do find free jazz difficult but it sounds like the kind of stuff i like





Try this!!!!!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 26, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 27, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2015)

Ringo Cry Tough 20120516 UK DUB 
love it


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

Listening to Pete tonight. I hold him in great esteem as an artist, always have. This tune, in paricular holds resonance


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

im always astonished that people who have great taste in music dont see the genius this man has. And i will be eternally disgusted by those who judge another on the basis of their drug habits. Fuck them


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

A great scratchy ballad right here


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

The message of the Libertines is wonderfully positive.. i have met loads of famous people including Bjork and that was wonderful but there is nothing ever that will compare to meeting Pete. When i met him, firstly there was a really strange energy around him like something spooky. He really attracts energy, mostly good, and there is no one around like Pete: he was kind, instantly courteous, loving, giving, talkative, erudite, just like the coolest person you could ever meet. A beautiful man.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

i can honestly say....i found this weird cos i met ..all kinds of geniuses before (Damien Hirst etc)_....but there is NO ONE ever like Pete. He is a quicksilver person, a real genius.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

WEll, i didnt meet Leigh Bowery but i would say he was the only artist of any value before Pete and the Libertines. They are the ONLY band that means anything in England for the past 25 years


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

Hmmm, TThe Libertine would love me to stay on this album but i wont do that. I mean this is my favourite thing of all time!!!!!!

tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HyZtlgnu9nw


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

im gonna go back to TMR. i cannot help it!!!! Everything Matt Groening said was right!!!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 28, 2015)

Im interested in the things i talked about before (specifcially heroin addicted people getting respect as human beings on Urban)


----------



## shambler (Mar 28, 2015)

How about this


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 28, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## billy_bob (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2015)

"Mmm-wa here's a little kiss for you honey dip
Now I know you got a thing for me
Mmmm. here's my number so call me"


----------



## ska invita (Mar 29, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 31, 2015)

Stop eating Babylon cake..


----------



## Impossible Girl (Mar 31, 2015)

Mark Knopfler always helps to go through the day :


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 31, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2015)

I wanna go higher, up, up and away!


----------



## Kesher (Apr 1, 2015)

.....What's done cannot be undone, not here, not in London
What's done can never be erased

......New York, don't make me laugh
I've seen photographs, Tower of London


----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 1, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 1, 2015)

blairsh said:


>




LMAO!!!


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 2, 2015)

Really love this mix of Poison...


----------



## blairsh (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 2, 2015)




----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 3, 2015)

Weekend !!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 3, 2015)

the all time classic


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 3, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Really love this mix of Poison...




argghhh, i dont like this. Its like all the dirt and funk is scratched out of it...


----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 3, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> argghhh, i dont like this. Its like all the dirt and funk is scratched out of it...



I like The Prodigy, but this one leaves me without good vibes  Same title, different artist :



He rocks


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 3, 2015)

Impossible Girl said:


> I like The Prodigy, but this one leaves me without good vibes  Same title, different artist :
> 
> 
> 
> He rocks




i love Alice, hes a genius but i dont wanna listen to that  X


----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 3, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> i love Alice, hes a genius but i dont wanna listen to that  X



Shame, I love this song, I have excellent memories about it...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Supine (Apr 4, 2015)

Roy Ayers - The Mash Theme Tune

Really. He did it


----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 4, 2015)

Good morning  Coffee ?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 4, 2015)

How good is the new !!! track?  How fucking good?  

https://soundcloud.com/thump/all-u-writers


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 4, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> How good is the new !!! track?  How fucking good?
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/thump/all-u-writers



I like it! Except had it not been for the titles I would have been struggling to understand what he was saying...

"All you writers get out your pens..." would have sounded like

"All you riders get out your pants..."


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 4, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 4, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I like it! Except had it not been for the titles I would have been struggling to understand what he was saying...
> 
> "All you writers get out your pens..." would have sounded like
> 
> "All you riders get out your pants..."



Yeah, I thought it was "all you riders" at first, maybe a 'homage' to 'Ride a White Swan'?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Apr 4, 2015)

This is really nice.  I must Spotify the rest of the album.  Anyone know anything else similar?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2015)

Miles Davis didnt care about having all black musicians and had a white piano player, Bill Evans. He said that Evans playing added a quiet fire to his group, and it reminded him of sparkling water cascading down from some clear waterfall.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 5, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2015)

blairsh said:


>


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 6, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## belboid (Apr 8, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2015)




----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 10, 2015)

So on it tonight


----------



## blairsh (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 10, 2015)

blairsh said:


> So on it tonight




xXx


----------



## blairsh (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Apr 10, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)

Its still a beautiful piece of music & a memorable moment in time. Sue me.


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)

ms starfish wanted to listen to this. We went through a bit of a rocky patch 10 years ago & i did spend some time away with work. This song resonates with us both. Glad we sorted things out


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 11, 2015)

A friend sent me this, May the good Lord bless HIM!


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)

First saw them on Jools Holland & something clicked straight away. We saw them live in Bexhill & ms starfish understood.


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)

Finally saw them at their second last gig in 2003 in Brighton. I think this possibly their best song. I think they missed Graham though & it shows.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 11, 2015)

late at night, i always turn to Billie, you know some people said of her, that they used to give her 'bad' songs??? but she always turned it into something beautiful


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)

belboid said:


>



I think i did a thread about this song trying to find out what it was & by whom after hearing it in a bath the other year.

Eta i didnt but i might have asked about it.


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)

Trashed on the sofa with ms starfish randomly slapping headphones on me & telling me to listen.


----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Apr 11, 2015)

Shes now telling me to listen to this.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 12, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2015)

hipipol said:


>



w000t  x


----------



## Knotted (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2015)

Tune


----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 14, 2015)

My daughter is introducing me to the mad world of My little pony hardstyle crossover. 



 She's 6


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 14, 2015)

Please take a moment to remember the brave boys of the RAF who fought and died to win the Battle of Britain.

Without their sacrifice we'd now be listening to hardstyle


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Apr 15, 2015)

rubbershoes said:


> Please take a moment to remember the brave boys of the RAF who fought and died to win the Battle of Britain.
> 
> Without their sacrifice we'd now be listening to hardstyle




Or this



Spoiler: nazi trance, apparently...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2015)

blairsh said:


>




ow my ears are bleeding!

<scarpers>


----------



## Impossible Girl (Apr 15, 2015)

Right. The guy got me at "I don't drink coffee I drink tea my dear". Memories


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm quite mad into her, and other jazz....addicted


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 16, 2015)

Nuclear deterrent, blah, blah, blah...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 16, 2015)

London daisy chain.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 16, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 17, 2015)

This song makes me cry even though I know it's naked Iraq/ Afghanistan propoganda.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2015)

LIckle bit o Timberland 's one time wizard skills


----------



## hipipol (Apr 17, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 19, 2015)

gorgeous here from Lady and Prez...*sigh*


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 19, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 20, 2015)

Oh dear, wish I was dead
Too spineless to do owt mind


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 20, 2015)

But then if you a liar-liar, pants on fire, wolf-crier, agent with a wire
I'm gon' know it when I play it


----------



## hipipol (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## lizzieloo (Apr 23, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## plurker (Apr 24, 2015)

Ahead of tonight's gig at the Academy, this


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 24, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 25, 2015)

iF yer blitzed, like core and relentless video...


----------



## Favelado (Apr 27, 2015)

Tearing off tights with my teeth....


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 27, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2015)

Pop song that became a big floor filler at the Northern all nighters, esp at the Winter Gardens Cleethorpes.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 28, 2015)

Johnny Nash, before his Jamaican wife took him to Kingston and he met The Wailers.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 28, 2015)

Getting on for one of me fav Junglist tracks of all time
ACE!!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Apr 28, 2015)

Maybe not young, but then, not yet knackered, eh?


----------



## Favelado (Apr 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 30, 2015)




----------



## lighterthief (Apr 30, 2015)

Again.  And again.  And again


----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2015)

Swindon's finest


----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (May 1, 2015)

My first time with Bitches Brew, wow


----------



## Buckaroo (May 1, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> My first time with Bitches Brew, wow




This is wow! thanks.


----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 2, 2015)

Currently being educated by a new friend about some Gypsy fusion bands/artists I didn't know of 

Love it!


----------



## hipipol (May 2, 2015)




----------



## sheothebudworths (May 3, 2015)




----------



## sheothebudworths (May 3, 2015)




----------



## sheothebudworths (May 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 3, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (May 4, 2015)

ites green and gold is the rainbow...


----------



## Favelado (May 5, 2015)

I sing a tad worse than Aretha but I'm really belting this out.


----------



## hipipol (May 5, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 5, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 5, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 5, 2015)

Recognize the tune?
Luverlee Lyrics


----------



## hipipol (May 5, 2015)

Careful with this vid, fit danger from the images - it hospitalised over 20 peeps in Japan after a TV showing back in the day............


----------



## hipipol (May 5, 2015)

form 2.20 onwards is me old mate Daddy Chester bustin the moves.....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 5, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 5, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 6, 2015)

I seem to be favouring the funky vibe the past couple of days...


----------



## hipipol (May 6, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 6, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 6, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 6, 2015)

Proper northern nite out - Lonnie Gordon over Morel bootleg


----------



## rubbershoes (May 6, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 6, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2015)

Came across this rather charming duet earlier :-


----------



## rubbershoes (May 6, 2015)

I'd put a donk on it


----------



## rubbershoes (May 6, 2015)

House classic


----------



## sovereignb (May 6, 2015)




----------



## friedaweed (May 6, 2015)

The sound of my external hard drive wuring


----------



## friedaweed (May 6, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> Came across this rather charming duet earlier :-



Looks like Sting and Trudie


----------



## fizzerbird (May 6, 2015)

hipipol said:


>




one of my favs...


----------



## fizzerbird (May 6, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> Came across this rather charming duet earlier :-




Folk guitar! Proper job!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2015)

love this tune for chillage...


----------



## hipipol (May 7, 2015)

Well Poly Tics (trans :- Multiple blood sucking insects) a full me head
Gwan Bailey!!!


----------



## hipipol (May 7, 2015)

Pirates now gone shite, tragedy......


----------



## hipipol (May 7, 2015)




----------



## yardbird (May 8, 2015)

Such a cool name.
Ruben Blades.


----------



## stethoscope (May 8, 2015)




----------



## dilute micro (May 9, 2015)




----------



## friedaweed (May 9, 2015)

Funky Norvegian flok songs ya!


----------



## friedaweed (May 9, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (May 10, 2015)

currently on a loop


----------



## hipipol (May 10, 2015)




----------



## elbows (May 10, 2015)

I love this live version.


----------



## hipipol (May 10, 2015)




----------



## friedaweed (May 10, 2015)

Chester Cathedral Bells. They've been ringing them for fucking ages 

Fuckin bellends


----------



## rubbershoes (May 10, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Currently being educated by a new friend about some Gypsy fusion bands/artists I didn't know of
> 
> Love it!




I'm listening to their album Fokadelic.  It's ace

Any names of other stuff to look out for would be appreciated


----------



## Sprocket. (May 11, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 11, 2015)




----------



## sovereignb (May 11, 2015)




----------



## passenger (May 11, 2015)

tune


----------



## wayward bob (May 11, 2015)

ziggy stardust on a loop. i drive mr b crazy playing the same album over and over and over when i'm working


----------



## passenger (May 11, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (May 12, 2015)




----------



## adidaswoody (May 12, 2015)

Yep.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 12, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (May 13, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (May 13, 2015)

mostly because i've been mostly looking out my back door...mostly.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2015)

Very poignant for me atm...

"Now she's older now,Yes, she's wiser now, Can't disguise her now
She don't need, No one tellin' her, What to do and say, No one tellin' her
Who to be
She's on solid ground, She's been lost and found,Now she answers to G-O-D
And she's confident, This is not the end, Ask me how I know
'Cause she is me...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2015)

*scarpers*


----------



## rubbershoes (May 14, 2015)

ye gods


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2015)

rubbershoes said:


> ye gods



lol


----------



## fizzerbird (May 14, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> *scarpers*


----------



## rubbershoes (May 14, 2015)

Oh yes.

And what a video.  No one gives a shit when  the last night bus is


----------



## hipipol (May 15, 2015)

best Chic production outside of the Family, 3.56 mins on...................
Pure genius


----------



## hipipol (May 15, 2015)

cant get past this,, every conversation is a financial transaction, man that is harsh, but, well accurate


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 16, 2015)

Kills me every time


----------



## Libertad (May 16, 2015)




----------



## sovereignb (May 16, 2015)

Im a bit obsessed with this song at the moment


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 16, 2015)

I have listened to nothing but jazz for about a year and a half, however, my Nigerian students brought Kukere to my attention and other tomes. This is great, especially with a good bass. There is another story about this song but I will tell it later!!!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 16, 2015)

Here is another song we did for our Nigerian dance off in school!!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 16, 2015)

third choon, chosen by students. Brilliant


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 16, 2015)

Our opener was dis (my students did an 'Afrodance' for Afro Literature week with me...my students didn't watch any videos) They are fantastic dancers, and taught themselves a very difficult dance in one day


----------



## gentlegreen (May 16, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2015)

Je n'ai que cinq ans à devenir Breton ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (May 17, 2015)

Fez909 

Know this guy (almost called Gerald)?


----------



## Fez909 (May 17, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Fez909
> 
> Know this guy (almost called Gerald)?



Nope. Will give it a listen in a bit. 100% Silk is a great label.


----------



## Favelado (May 17, 2015)

Fez909 said:


> Nope. Will give it a listen in a bit. 100% Silk is a great label.



Tune is lovely and features nice Haçienda footage.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2015)




----------



## adidaswoody (May 17, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (May 18, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 18, 2015)

Thirty five years ago today Ian Curtis left this world.
This was recorded live on the 2nd May at Birmingham Uni, Ian and Joy Division's last gig, last song.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2015)




----------



## adidaswoody (May 18, 2015)

^^^ now that one deserves a thousand likes! Benny page!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2015)

adidaswoody 

One for you mate...great dance tuna when wasted


----------



## adidaswoody (May 18, 2015)

Put onnnnn a iron shirt


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Put onnnnn a iron shirt




Woooot!


----------



## adidaswoody (May 18, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> adidaswoody
> 
> One for you mate...great dance tuna when wasted



Haha fizz you utter legend!! Every song you upload is right up my street!!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Haha fizz you utter legend!! Every song you upload is right up my street!!



Mate, I have a very eclectic taste in music...so am bound to please some of the people all of the time lol


----------



## fizzerbird (May 18, 2015)

Now in the mood for more Benny...

This one reminds me of a specific night out, dancing between two mahoooosive subwoofers with the music channeling between the pair...least that's what it felt like at the time!


----------



## The39thStep (May 18, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 18, 2015)

3rd album I ever bought...........

Ryland Cooder on Rhythm Guitar!!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2015)

I fully plan to learn this one off by heart


----------



## stethoscope (May 19, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>




Thought ya might like the original one for a change.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 19, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 19, 2015)




----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 19, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Thought ya might like the original one for a change.




really? this was the original?


----------



## rubbershoes (May 19, 2015)

The antithesis of the dark thread


----------



## Sprocket. (May 19, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> really? this was the original?



Perhaps it would be more correct to have said the composer's version!
Odyssey released their version first but as for which  recorded first I would have to do more digging.


----------



## adidaswoody (May 20, 2015)

Forgot this song existed until today! Missed it lots, love everything about it


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (May 23, 2015)

RIP Louis Johnson of The Brothers Johnson.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2015)

"I'm feeling quite insane and young again
And all because I'm mad about the boy"


----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)




----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)

Damn fizz! Calm down girl  Too early to be raving like this!


----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)




----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)




----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Damn fizz! Calm down girl  Too early to be raving like this!



hey...it's NEVER too early to rave!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


>




AND now you are only encouraging me...


----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)




----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)

Little more mellow to calm us down ^.^


----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Little more mellow to calm us down ^.^



I dont wanna calm down!


----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)

Haha that is exactly how i dance! And people look at me like im a bloody weirdo!
Okay... No calming down


----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Haha that is exactly how i dance! And people look at me like im a bloody weirdo!
> Okay... No calming down



And this is exactly how I dance! ezpesh on class 'A's 



In fact I was dancing like this in my kitchen a couple of weeks ago...off me tits and chatting to someone on skype...who could vouch for me but probably wont hahahah!

I reall am on one today! soz folks!


----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> And this is exactly how I dance! ezpesh on class 'A's


Haha thats sick! People down here just shuffle around! If you start dancing like that they dont understand it! Even at drum n bass raves!!! Doesnt make any sense to me 
Gotta love them class As


----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Haha thats sick! People down here just shuffle around! If you start dancing like that they dont understand it! Even at drum n bass raves!!! Doesnt make any sense to me
> Gotta love them class As



where is down here? I thought I was down here?


----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> where is down here? I thought I was down here?


Oh yeah haha your down there im up here  thought i was still in newquay


----------



## fizzerbird (May 25, 2015)

adidaswoody said:


> Oh yeah haha your down there im up here  thought i was still in newquay



well TBH...birstol peeps dance like that but not so much in Devon...no...

one for the road before I take the mutt out...


----------



## adidaswoody (May 25, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> well TBH...birstol peeps dance like that but not so much in Devon...no...



Haha yeah i been out up bristol before! Absolutely loved it! Made me wanna go to uni there just for the nightlife 
Its not so bad round here just too much house not enough DNB!
Say DJ Zinc to people round here they dont even know about his drum and bass!!!


----------



## hipipol (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 25, 2015)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 26, 2015)

Can't remember why this ended up in my Spotify favourites, but just rediscovered it and it's pretty great:



Actually the whole album is pretty good.


----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2015)




----------



## sovereignb (May 27, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2015)

oh yeah...


----------



## Sprocket. (May 28, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>




Memories that's all. Ta.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Memories that's all. Ta.



I'm having a Barry morning...


----------



## hipipol (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 28, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm having a Barry morning...


Have a nice one!


----------



## mauvais (May 28, 2015)

Pretty much the only references to Chilly Gonzales are on here are my posts, so it's long past time that we had some more of him.

18 minutes long, but don't skip it:


----------



## ddraig (May 28, 2015)

want this tune!


----------



## hipipol (May 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (May 28, 2015)

Ace club, this tunes grabs the vibe and lays it out like a travelling carpet salesman.......
More Pills Vicar????????


----------



## hipipol (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (May 29, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Numbers (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (May 31, 2015)




----------



## eatmorecheese (May 31, 2015)

One of our former youth club young people went and got a MOBO. Here he is repping Thornton Heath


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 1, 2015)

The Battle of the Beanfield happened 30 years ago today.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 2, 2015)

Jingly jangly guitars from The Stars of Heaven.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 4, 2015)

You are 
my forbidden Lover, I don't want no other

My love is forbidden
We keep our love hidden


----------



## xes (Jun 4, 2015)

just found this, thought I'd drop it in here as I've not been in for a while....


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 4, 2015)

xes said:


> just found this, thought I'd drop it in here as I've not been in for a while....



Welcome back xes


----------



## xes (Jun 4, 2015)

cheers


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 5, 2015)




----------



## xes (Jun 6, 2015)

hardcore fucking techno at its best, mother fuckckckckckckerzzzzzzz


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 7, 2015)

Hey @xes!


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2015)

Them Pills Vicar - strong enough, eh?
Where them kin ol Bill from?????
Not my Sound guy, get yer firkin mits off......................


----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2015)

fark that, pure cheese.....
bastardo


----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2015)

have this bit o cheese instead


----------



## hipipol (Jun 8, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 11, 2015)

Rinsed to fuck from time, grooves on my copy virtually flat
Shit
Need a new one
What the fark will that cost????

There is a dub of another v version on the Champion Sound compilation, mines farked there too
Any ideas??????


----------



## hipipol (Jun 11, 2015)

Could never find/afford when I did find this one!!!!


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 11, 2015)




----------



## bi0boy (Jun 11, 2015)

The neighbour's lawnmower


----------



## getsleep (Jun 11, 2015)

For myself - I totally found my way back to BECK - that dde, wow, especially the Sea change album is great, totally relaxing chilling sound, good text, I underestimated him!


----------



## flypanam (Jun 12, 2015)

Classic Palace Brothers track


----------



## Favelado (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 12, 2015)

cant be bettered


----------



## hipipol (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 12, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 15, 2015)

Fark
some god biz seem to have me head infected like.......


----------



## hipipol (Jun 15, 2015)

off that guff........


----------



## hipipol (Jun 15, 2015)

always leave on happy note


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## Impossible Girl (Jun 15, 2015)

I really wonder... If I go there will be trouble and if I stay it will be double. Unless it's the other way round  Could rock the casbah though, but London's calling !


----------



## inva (Jun 15, 2015)

good for an evening feeling wistful


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 15, 2015)

choon


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2015)

It's a bit derivative, but I do rather like the bassline.



In my efforts to learn French I'm finding myself more open than usual to more mainstream stuff.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 16, 2015)

Ok...why the fek i woke up this morning with this in my head and have been singing it ALL day much to the annoyance of collegues and anyone else in ear shot...I have no idea? 

I say share the suffering!


----------



## hipipol (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## xes (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 19, 2015)

im bang into this record. I know its unhealthy but what they say about it is the truth! takes time, i used to throw it across the floor in fury, i now love it very much...its 'new love' i will add.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 19, 2015)

its a perverse and great album, a recent grower (took me 10 years but what they say about it being a masterpiece is true!) Moonlight on Vermont is my favourite song here.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 19, 2015)

many gems on there.


----------



## stethoscope (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> im bang into this record. I know its unhealthy but what they say about it is the truth! takes time, i used to throw it across the floor in fury, i now love it very much...its 'new love' i will add.



that van Vliet, what a bugger - unlearn your instruments - ya mess me head Don!!!
deeper and more honest than his childhood friend Big Frank Zappa


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 19, 2015)

hipipol said:


> that van Vliet, what a bugger - unlearn your instruments - ya mess me head Don!!!
> deeper and more honest than his childhood friend Big Frank Zappa



well Amen to that, brother!


----------



## blairsh (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 20, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> well Amen to that, brother!


 
oh Lordy cheese pant ........


----------



## hipipol (Jun 20, 2015)

Never seen this German TV footage before, its firkin ACE!!!
Want most o them jackets as well!!!

Soft Machine, hang yer collective heads in shame
This man did the lot!!!


----------



## hipipol (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 20, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 20, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Never seen this German TV footage before, its firkin ACE!!!
> Want most o them jackets as well!!!
> 
> Soft Machine, hang yer collective heads in shame
> This man did the lot!!!




Oh yeh baby! delicious, divinity unplugged!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 21, 2015)




----------



## Knotted (Jun 21, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> im bang into this record. I know its unhealthy but what they say about it is the truth! takes time, i used to throw it across the floor in fury, i now love it very much...its 'new love' i will add.




I once spent an entire summer listening listening to this and the Faust Tapes. I couldn't get over my obsession with either record.

It should be said that Decals is at least as good.


----------



## Numbers (Jun 21, 2015)

Love this track.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 23, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 24, 2015)

I blame blairsh for this!


----------



## londonkid (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2015)

two sides to every story, somebody had to stop me/us/them


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2015)

fling away the slackness


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2015)

this needs beats, bass - six or seven tempos in this......
sample goldmine....


----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 24, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## ddraig (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 25, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 26, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 26, 2015)

stethoscope said:


>




ooooh me likey! brings back all 'sorts' of mems


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 26, 2015)

oh baby, nowthin gettin past this beast


----------



## imposs1904 (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2015)

La Belle Hélène, de Jacques Offenbach

on France Musique ...



I don't know how long that will last ...


----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2015)

Three Stripes, Smith and Mighty
Massive attack, Tricky , Portishead, .....ALL Bristol music was born there


Have had three copies of this tune, all vinyl, all, sadly got worn out...]


----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 27, 2015)




----------



## bamalama (Jun 28, 2015)

sweet


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## danski (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 29, 2015)

hipipol said:


>



 Love this  x


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 29, 2015)

danski said:


>




OMG! Forgotten about this track


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 29, 2015)

hipipol said:


>




proper old skool!


----------



## hipipol (Jun 29, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> proper old skool!


Yep - Saxon Studio played it 6 times in a row at the Unity Hi Fi v Saxon Studio clash in Hoxton - long ago before the beardage possee swamped the area!!!


----------



## hipipol (Jun 29, 2015)

Mr Pablov Black - this is one well killer album - bought it first in 78/79 - got robbed by a "mate" in the late 80s - got Supertone in Acre Lane to order me one in the 90s - he got two, bought em both
Have retained both copies!!! Hurragh!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 29, 2015)

Oh fekkin excellent!

Gonna dance around doing my chores to this...was thinking what to listen to today...good for the hot summer day here in Devon too


----------



## hipipol (Jun 29, 2015)

Fling way the slackness, now a culture lyric rise


----------



## hipipol (Jun 29, 2015)

Phase One - proper Steppers!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 29, 2015)




----------



## danski (Jun 29, 2015)

fizzerbird listening to this right now...
Masters At Work presents West End Records - The 25th Anniversary Mastermix CD1


----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2015)

A good antidote to false idols


----------



## MochaSoul (Jun 30, 2015)

Didn't think this would be on youtube but it is


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 30, 2015)

danski said:


> fizzerbird listening to this right now...
> Masters At Work presents West End Records - The 25th Anniversary Mastermix CD1



Mate! Funky! 

Am listening as I am getting ready for work...it reminds me of a pub in Bristol where a few of used to go They held regular nights called ' Eclectic Kettle. A mishmash of disco, soul, funk. hip hop. 


Love this thread...I have such a varied taste in music it suits me.

It's my 'go to' place when I'm not quite sure what I want to listen to


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 30, 2015)

danski 

ooooooh Do it to the music!

It's deffo one Im going to work with today and will be annoying my colleagues with


----------



## hipipol (Jun 30, 2015)

Sunny and breezy......
So warm and easy....
mmmmmmmmm


----------



## hipipol (Jun 30, 2015)

Oh man, how I wish this guy was still about - would have loveg to hear him talking about his fav plants of Gardeners Question Time


----------



## ska invita (Jul 1, 2015)

Reminded about the Mo Better Blues OST - its a really consistently great soundtrack... the main theme is simple but beautiful


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 1, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 2, 2015)

Channel 4's Glastonbury coverage in the 90s always comes into mind when I listen to this


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 2, 2015)

And that always leads to this


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## Voley (Jul 2, 2015)

About as beautiful as music gets, this.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)

tanx Voley - brought this to mind....


----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)

nuff 70s angsty angry soul for a bit...............


----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Channel 4's Glastonbury coverage in the 90s always comes into mind when I listen to this



it was still Tyrannosaurus Rex despite wot the pix says
My People were Fair, with Stars in their Hair, eh?


----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)

the antithesis of Cant Wee Quest - where we once were with honesty.....


----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)

lets pick ze tempo, mas y mas coolio!!!


----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)

Aaron Neville has SUCH a sweet voice
for a man who worked for years in an abattoir when they were strugglin and also has had an ice pick deep in his head - farkin ace


----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)

Viva Panama!!!

Muchos Gracias Katerina


----------



## hipipol (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 3, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2015)

BassDrive - drum and bass radio.
Got a renewed taste for it by frequenting an underground club in Second Life. 
Just put an app on my phone so I can listen in the garden ....


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2015)

Preachy blues.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 4, 2015)

Cuba...quiero bailar la salsa!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 4, 2015)

hipipol said:


> lets pick ze tempo, mas y mas coolio!!!




omg! *heart*

me encanta


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2015)

Thanks to listening to Breton radio, I'm getting back into Irish / Celtic folk music. Brittany goes in for Irish and Scottish as well as its own ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 4, 2015)




----------



## wiskey (Jul 5, 2015)

Heard this floating across the dawn at Glastonbury so dug it out


----------



## hipipol (Jul 5, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Cuba...quiero bailar la salsa!



Salsa?????
Cortijo Y Ismael Rivera!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 7, 2015)

Sshhh be quiet, big boys don't cry, big boys don't cry...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2015)

Isn't this a Grace Jones tune ?

Philippe Saisse seems to be a possible common factor

I think it just _*sounds *_like Trevor Horn's production on "Slave to the Rhythm"


----------



## shinystar (Jul 7, 2015)

Gentlegreen, I think it's got an 80's touch.

No idea who produced this one:


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## yield (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## yield (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## danski (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## Ranbay (Jul 8, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2015)

this was number 1 in spain for yonks back in 98
one of the reasons I love the country


----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>



sadly not possible to like more than once.....curse the God of Web Boards!!!!!
Portishead, Tricky, Massive attack - all worked with Smith and Mighty
loved them all


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2015)

one the tunes I hear in me head almost constantly - well there is always a need for sleep like!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2015)

oh noes.....
I feel a "Morleys Moment" comin on


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2015)

hipipol said:


> sadly not possible to like more than once.....curse the God of Web Boards!!!!!
> Portishead, Tricky, Massive attack - all worked with Smith and Mighty
> loved them all



Well I am a Bristol Bird...


----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Well I am a Bristol Bird...


Aint you just!!!
The most lovely of em I've ever met!!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Aint you just!!!
> The most lovely of em I've ever met!!!!!!



You likes how oi rolls me 'rrrrrrrrrrrr's don't thee moi luvvvverrrr  x

and tbf i'm probably the only one you've met in real life...am I right? lol


----------



## hipipol (Jul 9, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> You likes how oi rolls me 'rrrrrrrrrrrr's don't thee moi luvvvverrrr  x
> 
> and tbf i'm probably the only one you've met in real life...am I right? lol


oh, so cruel.....
I lived in bloody cheltenham for years - so oi av met loads of brizzle birds
like I said, you is by far the best o em


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2015)

hipipol said:


> oh, so cruel.....
> I lived in bloody cheltenham for years - so oi av met loads of brizzle birds
> like I said, you is by far the best o em



OMG I used to have mates in Cheltenham when I was 16/17...used to go there a lot 

and thank you xXx


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 9, 2015)

Inspired by the above conversation, I was probably dancing to this in Cheltenham and or Bristol at that age...


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Jul 10, 2015)

Like a French Ride, with Cure and In Flames elements


----------



## hipipol (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 10, 2015)

last one... he's so laid back he's almost asleep BUT....


----------



## hipipol (Jul 10, 2015)

not sure, maybe this is one for the Lovers thread????????

still fills a dancefloor......
no comment eh?


----------



## Mattym (Jul 10, 2015)

http://www.digibeats.net/pure-radio-powered-by-digibeats/

Acid weekend!


----------



## hipipol (Jul 10, 2015)

Jon sa Trincxa
long time hero, etc


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 10, 2015)

hipipol said:


> not sure, maybe this is one for the Lovers thread????????
> 
> still fills a dancefloor......
> no comment eh?




There's a lovers thread?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 10, 2015)

hipipol said:


>




Maravilloso!



hipipol said:


>




Mate,I got taught to flamenco 'palmas' when very young...infact I just tried it again and the dog shot off the bed! lol
I can make very loud sharp claps that would drive my ex insane! lol



hipipol said:


> last one... he's so laid back he's almost asleep BUT....




amo esto  x


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2015)

Inspired by hipipol  latest posts and because this morning Devon is hot and sunny and stirring my Spanish ancestral blood...



One of my fav Chambao tracks to sing and dance along too and I've tagged Rutita1 in as I know it's a fav of hers also...loving this live version!

Y es que yo canto porque a mi me gusta cantar...También tu bailas porque a ti te gusta bailar, tu...
Y es que yo canto porque a ti te gusta escuchar...Lo que yo canto porque así se puede bailar, tu 


x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2015)

I'll always have a place for Chambao, reminds me of a great time in my life. 



*Sueño y muero*

Te cruzastes conmigo, aquel día
y de ese instante, sueño y muero
que en tus labios, quedo mi poesía
que en tus ojos, la luz que no encuentro

Lejos estas y cerca siempre
pues ya nunca me abandonas
que en mi alma hiciste hogar
y tan solo recordarte, me emociona

Algo en mi ser se desgarra
si no me ofreces tu acento
vivo buscando tus huellas
duermo, pensando en tus besos

Mi pasado se esfuma en la historia
mi presente es lo único que siento ya
decido a vivir, sin más demora
y juntar todo mi amor, para ofrecerte

Algo en mi ser se desgarra
si no me ofreces tu acento
vivo buscando tus huellas
duermo, pensando en tus besos


Taken from http://lyricstranslate.com/en/Sueno-y-muero-Sueno-y-muero.html#ixzz3fZMNo4Nv


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2015)

For you fizzerbird 

Happy Saturday lovely x


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> For you fizzerbird
> 
> Happy Saturday lovely x




this is gonna be my earworm and that of my colleagues today lol

I've stamping, singing and clapping around the cottage getting no shit done at all!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 11, 2015)

ok, so the housework stuff has deffo been chucked out of the window and instead of Pilates I am currently listening to my Chambao album and dancing  a flamenco combined with belly dancing and contemporary ballet in my spare room being watched by a bemused dog! AND those of you that know me, know I AM really doing this! 

Especially to this track...


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## SikhWarrioR (Jul 11, 2015)

Thinking of the times I used to believe politicians and the MSM about 40 years ago....................Iron Maiden Wasted Years


----------



## Superdupastupor (Jul 11, 2015)

laid back funky stuff from 70's Brazil-  I guess the most obvious comparison would be Fela Kuti....but something about the sound quailty/beat  strangely reminds me of Can


----------



## hipipol (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 11, 2015)

am getting well Brianed - why or why, or just simply how, did U" get in the mix....


----------



## hipipol (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 13, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 14, 2015)

off that


----------



## hipipol (Jul 14, 2015)

off that


----------



## hipipol (Jul 14, 2015)

off that


----------



## hipipol (Jul 14, 2015)

off that


----------



## hipipol (Jul 14, 2015)

off that


----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 15, 2015)

off that


----------



## hipipol (Jul 15, 2015)

off that


----------



## hipipol (Jul 15, 2015)

oh Dear, Blanca, you are right, ace


----------



## hipipol (Jul 15, 2015)

fuck me
what a Voice...
Simon and all the vile parasites of 'talent' could never touch this...


----------



## hipipol (Jul 15, 2015)

off that


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2015)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 17, 2015)

Forgot how good this is. There's a proper meaty string sound, not the floaty rubbish you normally get on rock songs.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 17, 2015)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 18, 2015)

*Long time listener, first time caller etc*

Currently quite drunk which means I'm listening to commercial dance music - this evo it's the hits of Alice Deejay.


----------



## danski (Jul 18, 2015)

Various bit by Isotope 217


----------



## yardbird (Jul 20, 2015)

For some strange reason I pulled out the album last night and played Robin Head.
This is a live version.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 22, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2015)

I think you#d like this danski


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2015)

This is for...well they know,


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 22, 2015)

This is one of the most played tracks I have.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 22, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> This is one of the most played tracks I have.




love this


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 22, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> love this



Reminiscent of Marvin Gaye, in a good way.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jul 23, 2015)

Neil Diamond. I blame Mr. Robot.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 23, 2015)

for all pre war blues fans. i give you washington phillips


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 23, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 23, 2015)

One of my fave moments from this year's Glastonbury - Wolf Alice.


----------



## danski (Jul 23, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I think you#d like this danski



Only just got round to listening. I very likey. Cheers 

eta...just flicked through the album that track was off


----------



## RareBird (Jul 23, 2015)

I really like this:


and this:


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 23, 2015)

You know what I'm saying?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2015)

Brittany is coming into my life at just the right time.
I always felt I'd neglected the folk side of things ...


----------



## danski (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Jul 25, 2015)

Lots of Big Country. Just sussed out how to cast stuff & am having a nostalgiafestonmabigtelly.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 25, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 26, 2015)

.
shit


----------



## Humberto (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 26, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 27, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 28, 2015)

The best thing I have seen on the BBC coverage of Glastonbury this year.


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2015)

A reading in French on "France Culture" of something by some geezer called
Antonio Lobo Antunes  mixed with ambient electronica from Verdure.ru

http://www.franceculture.fr/emission-un-ete-d-ecrivains-antonio-lobo-antunes-15-2015-07-27


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2015)

J'ai déserté les crasses
Qui m'disaient : Sois prudent
La mer c'est dégueulasse
Les poissons baisent dedans !


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 29, 2015)

French radio has a series at the moment featuring this sort of music - it was all about the innocence of lyrics back then ..



"And if you survive till two thousand and five
I hope you're exceedingly thin
For if you are stout you will have to breathe out
While the people around you breathe in"


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 30, 2015)

new NYC weird hardcore with excellent drumms that sound like he's hitting cardboard boxes and biscuit tins https://mommynyc.bandcamp.com/track/mommy


----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 30, 2015)

Timely.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 31, 2015)

It's a rare rare thing that I find music in my native tongue that moves me, but this is absolutely gorgeous...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## starfish (Jul 31, 2015)

Can i kick it, Tribe Called Quest. Next up is Paid in Full, Eric B & Rakim.
Got The Grandmaster Flash Collection on. Probably the second best tenner ive spent.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 1, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## danski (Aug 5, 2015)

Cannot stop listening to this


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 5, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2015)

"Fip" radio is making me listen to new things.


----------



## adidaswoody (Aug 5, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>



I was there when they played this for the first time, unreleased, they weren't sure how the crowd were going to react, we went fucking mental


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Oldboy (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 6, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 7, 2015)

Don't know why they didn't play like nowadays. Would piss all over Jimi and Eric.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 10, 2015)

Sounded so good still at Distant Planet on Sat night...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Sounded so good still at Distant Planet on Sat night...




Always love hearing this when raving!


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 12, 2015)

I'll chop you down like an old dead tree


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 12, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2015)

sha la la la


----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 14, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 15, 2015)

The new Swervedriver album


----------



## blairsh (Aug 16, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 17, 2015)

trying to make like its summer on the beach  (as opposed to Monday morning at work)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 17, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


>



love this  - Sun Touch was always my favourite - pure bliss that track - just hi hats on the drums....


----------



## NoXion (Aug 17, 2015)

Fear Factory's latest album, Genexus:


----------



## danski (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## danski (Aug 17, 2015)

Prompted by gentlegreen 
One of my fave bootfair finds



ooh, that cowbell...so intense


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2015)

danski said:


>





Love this danski 

I think you might  like Analog Africa:

Soundcloud 

Blogspot 

Stalkerbook 
_
'Raw, funky and psychedelic tropical sounds from Africa & Latin America from the 60s and 70s'_


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 17, 2015)

danski said:


> Prompted by gentlegreen
> One of my fave bootfair finds
> 
> 
> ...




TUNE!


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 18, 2015)




----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2015)

On an 80s pop tip right now..


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 19, 2015)

been listening to little else than this for the past year, cant ever get enough


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 19, 2015)

i love this album


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 19, 2015)

amazing


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 19, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 19, 2015)

I imagine Urban 75 find this piece of performance art highly offensive/ racist and all that other stupid shit they are famous for. i love this


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2015)

Another discovery courtesy of Breton radio.
I was sure this was Dick Gaughan, but no ...



It seems appropriate that I get a bit more folksy in mid-life


----------



## Oldboy (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 21, 2015)

Hangover safe listening
downbeat nigerian groovers


----------



## blairsh (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 21, 2015)

Portishead Essential mix 1995.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 22, 2015)




----------



## shambler (Aug 23, 2015)

Having a bit of a moment about Jehst's verse on this track


----------



## NoXion (Aug 23, 2015)

Ever since discovering it in my early teens my love for Trance has never faded.


----------



## blurb (Aug 23, 2015)

Superb set from Jazzie B at Lovebox a couple of years ago - https://www.mixcloud.com/jazziebobe/jazzie-b-dj-set-lovebox-festival-2013/
YES!


----------



## Knotted (Aug 23, 2015)

Could I just declare to the world that I like this song without irony.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## High Voltage (Aug 24, 2015)

On Spotify - for no other reason than the Arctangent festival was held, not a million miles away from _Chez Vøltagé_ this weekend up on the Mendips and it's absolutely pissed down pretty much the entire time and as a result I'm mildly interested in what "Math*S* Rock" is all about and it's probably not the sort of thing you'll find me whistling or singing along to when I'm in my old folks home


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2015)

have you seen the weather forecast this week (for london?)....


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2015)

^^sounding great on this sodden day

woke up with this in my head - goes out to all the divorcees out there


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)

ska invita said:


> ^^sounding great on this sodden day
> 
> woke up with this in my head - goes out to all the divorcees out there




*melts*

I fucking love this!! Thankyou ska invita  xXx


----------



## ska invita (Aug 24, 2015)

slowly surely


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Ranbay (Aug 24, 2015)

https://soundcloud.com/phil-hartnoll/frisky-radio-mix


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 24, 2015)

So good you played it twice


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)

blairsh said:


> So good you played it twice



Ha! I changed it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 24, 2015)

My brother from another mother insists I need to listen to this now, so I will... Melt into Monday night.... 

https://hereandnowrecordings.bandcamp.com/album/suite-shop

* Suite Shop *
*by Ambient Jazz Ensemble *


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2015)




----------



## yield (Aug 25, 2015)

Strange I was just talking about Fairport Convention this afternoon with an old boy at work.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2015)

Squashing your toeneighbours


----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2015)

ska invita said:


> ^^sounding great on this sodden day
> 
> woke up with this in my head - goes out to all the divorcees out there




Beautiful tune. 


I have awoken with Jill's voice in my head today... I think her deep, sweet,  reflective meloncholy goes well with rainy days. There's also a captivating hopefulness in her voice/lyrics/spirit too, something to look forward to after the rain. 



Where did you post the link to her new album? I can't remember. 
ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I have awoken with Jill's voice in my head today... I think her deep, sweet,  reflective meloncholy goes well with rainy days. There's also a captivating hopefulness in her voice/lyrics/spirit too, something to look forward to after the rain.


 definitely agree - sweet melancholy is a great way to put it - i cant think of anyone who does that better.... even big UP tunes like Golden are covered in blues - its happiness in the face of sadness. Thats the one problem I had with the new album - there are a couple of tracks where she tries to do upbeat Happy tracks, but thats not really her mode. The rest is great though


Rutita1 said:


> Where did you post the link to her new album? I can't remember.
> ska invita


was on the new album recommendations thread
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmCSUWQbLHjdlH6HpUDRHg8qSEFjGeFaj


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2015)

ska invita said:


> h
> 
> was on the new album recommendations thread
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLmCSUWQbLHjdlH6HpUDRHg8qSEFjGeFaj



Of course it was


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 25, 2015)

Know you love this one @ska invita - all about 3:30


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Know you love this one @ska invita - all about 3:30



one of the most underrated jungle tunes of all time  total classic i reckon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Aug 25, 2015)

Ill give Ruti's album a try then.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2015)

Favelado said:


> Ill give Ruti's album a try then.



I am moving on to a another now.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2015)

i do wish you'd stop harping on about it Rutita1



Spoiler



harp joke


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2015)

ska invita said:


> i do wish you'd stop harping on about it Rutita1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was no need for a spoiler, it's wasn't exactly a complicated joke  

Bloody Harpie


----------



## Favelado (Aug 25, 2015)

Sing along if you feel that harpiness is the truth.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 25, 2015)

Well harp at him!


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> There was no need for a spoiler, it's wasn't exactly a complicated joke






Spoiler


----------



## ska invita (Aug 26, 2015)

Autumn makes me feel jazzy................


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2015)

I am pick and mixing... This site is amazing!







http://www.awesometapes.com/


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I am pick and mixing... This site is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No kidding 

http://www.awesometapes.com/mbilia-bel-phenomene/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 26, 2015)

Fucking amazing isn't it! Years of education & listening pleasure.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


>



you're really harping on now



Spoiler



another harp joke 



I got into Dorothy because of listening to Alice Coltrane and wanting more jazz harp - I dont think theres anyone else is there?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2015)

The Jazz Harp Foundation might know! 

http://www.jazzharp.org/index.php

List of artists on the left hand side:

http://www.jazzharp.org/artist.php?id=24


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> The Jazz Harp Foundation might know!
> 
> http://www.jazzharp.org/index.php
> 
> ...



i love a list to work through!

if i find anything good will post


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2015)

stethoscope said:


>




Tune Steph! Slippery slope for me though...it will be non-stop rares and street soul for the next couple of days if I dare to listen to this.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2015)

^^

Jazz harp wise nothing much going on so far - most play it too classically and no one yet afro-harping it, but this guy Edmar Castaneda is interesting

bringing latin american vibes to it - from what i can see mainly plays solo and in a duo, which is a bit sparse, but in trio at least its got some drum action driving it.... doesn't totally work for me - basically seems to play latin piano style, punchy and tight, on the harp, whereas with alice and dorothy its still really harpy with loads of long strums up and down the length of it - but worth checking out... only spent 5 minutes on it so there might be more great stuff from him out there


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 27, 2015)

stethoscope said:


>




stethoscope   ...do not listen to this...I have warned you!

Something about it being a bank holiday/carnival weekend too makes it work more


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2015)

go on rutita, put another one on  you know you want too


----------



## ska invita (Aug 27, 2015)

Brandee Younger is the best out of that jazz harp list that I could find... but the compositions arent on the same level as Dorothy & Alice

near impossible to beat/equal something like this


Spoiler: Blue Nile


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2015)

Take it easy


----------



## albionism (Aug 28, 2015)

St Vincent, 4AD session on youtube...There are some excellent 4AD sessions up at the moment.


----------



## ska invita (Aug 28, 2015)

Sunwalk - Modlee and Vlooper


----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 28, 2015)

Re-ripping my Cabs CDs


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 28, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 29, 2015)

Paging stethoscope Look what you satrted!


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 29, 2015)

Female Russian rap battles


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 30, 2015)

im bananas for this at the moment


----------



## hipipol (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 30, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>



Tune
Tune
Big TUNE
How be thee Cuddles?


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Tune
> Tune
> Big TUNE
> How be thee Cuddles?



I've been going through a terrible patch and lost my fizz...but I'm beginning to bubble up again thanks

besos  x


----------



## hipipol (Aug 30, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I've been going through a terrible patch and lost my fizz...but I'm beginning to bubble up again thanks
> 
> besos  x


Arms out and hugs my Sister


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Arms out and hugs my Sister




Thanks lovely man 

Good to see you back on the boards  x


----------



## hipipol (Aug 30, 2015)

Ojh seigh............


----------



## hipipol (Aug 30, 2015)

Time to chip - tomorrow will awake new joy, new love eh???


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2015)

Love this version...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2015)

appropriately - given the recent weather :-


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 30, 2015)

sexeh


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)

woke up with this in my head


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 31, 2015)

Feeble ol git te ratted...
Wetness seems to scare us oldies...
Sadness at the wetness.....


----------



## hipipol (Aug 31, 2015)

Lunchtime yes?


----------



## hipipol (Aug 31, 2015)

Big thanks to Fizzer for putting me on the right tip......


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Big thanks to Fizzer for putting me on the right tip......




I'm useful for something then...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Time _to chip_



hipipol 
I think I am the only one I know that still uses 'chip' by verbing it in this way.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Love this version...




Really sweetly/nicely done...Still have a thing for this version though, and I can't let it go


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## danski (Aug 31, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>



Oooh, so close...
My mate used to play this version, often as his first record, and it just seemed to get people totally listening...so atmospheric


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## danski (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 31, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


>




'funkstep'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> 'funkstep'



 Is an apt description though! I am definately funkstepping under the desk


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2015)

I wonder what 'rockstep' or 'folkstep' would sound like...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I wonder what 'rockstep' or 'folkstep' would sound like...



Would probably make Rock more palatable for me! 

After lunch I will listen to this:


----------



## ska invita (Sep 1, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I wonder what 'rockstep' or 'folkstep' would sound like...


rock step: 


folk step.... have to have a think about that!

ETA; er, this?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovers fi real....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Lovers don't always mean covers, eh?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

Haven't you ever seen the OFFICIAL lover's rock thread?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

Yes you have..you posted on it yesterday! 

What is this, thread anarchy?


----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Yes you have..you posted on it yesterday!
> 
> What is this, thread anarchy?


Life is anarchy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Life is anarchy



Deep


----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Last lovers for this hour.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Porper Ibiza beach bar shit, but when I took it there,. all them years back, they turned their collective eurotrance backs to it........
Why I now love Mallorca!!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


>



nice tune...
But for proper Gregee Boy Knob ego guff.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

> Gregee Boy Knob ego guff.......


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


>



love the old treasure isle labels.........


----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


>


----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

Now, conscious lovers a come forward....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 1, 2015)

His promoter


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 1, 2015)

Im having an eclectic day...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> Im having an eclectic day...




Classic and still love it! 

I am WHeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllling and comingggggggggggggggg again with this...


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 2, 2015)

Quick bounce around the kitchen before leaving for work.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 2, 2015)

Pre Three Degrees.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 2, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


> Pre Three Degrees.




I just tried spinning in my kitchen and almost broke my neck!


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 2, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2015)

Wednesday night at a loose end of sorts...

Doing important things but the cheese still flows


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 2, 2015)

I4 all over again...


----------



## yield (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## frogwoman (Sep 3, 2015)

Been listening to a lot of русский рэп recently


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 3, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> I just tried spinning in my kitchen and almost broke my neck!



Sorry to hear that Fizz, take care in the kitchen.
I wasn't spinning but I made the dog bark.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2015)

have fallen in love with this track - comes in with a minimal/dub techno aesthetic and then takes it to a more soulfull detroit spot
really subtle and immaculate production - love the way different sounds drift in and out of it
i think what really makes it tense is theres bits where theres a minor chord at the same time as a major one, lovely little dischordant clash but sounds just right...darkness & light at the same time - and over the 7 minutes it actually goes somewhere (unlike a lot of other minimal tunes) [/over analysing it over!]
special!
Out of west london too


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Sprocket. said:


>



oh dear - bad hippy guff!!!!!
Love it!!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Finally got to properly rinsing an album been in the box for blah, blah years


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 3, 2015)

hipipol said:


> oh dear - bad hippy guff!!!!!
> Love it!!



So sad, so true!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

ska invita said:


> have fallen in love with this track - comes in with a minimal/dub techno aesthetic and then takes it to a more soulfull detroit spot
> really subtle and immaculate production - love the way different sounds drift in and out of it
> i think what really makes it tense is theres bits where theres a minor chord at the same time as a major one, lovely little dischordant clash but sounds just right...darkness & light at the same time - and over the 7 minutes it actually goes somewhere (unlike a lot of other minimal tunes) [/over analysing it over!]
> special!
> Out of west london too




"i think what really makes it tense is theres bits where theres a minor chord at the same time as a major one, lovely little dischordant clash but sounds just right...darkness & light at the same time"
I think you mean express the statement I have, sweat doused and hair splattered have made to many others in the same condition.....
"Proper fuckin house music, eh guy??"

Look how the complexity of simplicity expands???

Bit cheezy, but one family eh?


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Sep 3, 2015)

- The whole album on Spotify


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Nice Arabic influences, and also the basis of ever Goa Trance boolockallereeds you have ever flipped out/or not - too
Drumming
Lordy Cheese Pants!!!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 3, 2015)

One of my favourite albums, "The Orange Juice", though it's difficult to pick a favourite out of their 4 studio albums.
Derek Jarman's video for "What Presence?!" which is on the album.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Camaron?
Total head seize
So superb, heart, soul........


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 3, 2015)

Taking me to somewhere else on a grey old day...


----------



## ska invita (Sep 3, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Camaron?
> Total head seize
> So superb, heart, soul........



really enjoying this...ive never been conscious of the islamic influence in flamenco (singing) before - seems blatant now i think about it/ This guy particularly catches it though i think, something about the huskiness of his voice and the tones he hits on the vibrato
*have put the rest of this album on...


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

ska invita said:


> really enjoying this...ive never been conscious of the islamic influence in flamenco (singing) before - seems blatant now i think about it/ This guy particularly catches it though i think, something about the huskiness of his voice and the tones he hits on the vibrato
> *have put the rest of this album on...


Aint he fuckin superb?
he is proper Gitano from Cadiz
His father was a blacksmith
Cant get more honest than that
Check out all the albums he did with Paco de Luca if you wont the pro - Fanco Castilian vibe (maybe that should read "pure technical elegance") - still brilliant but lacking the Moorish duende


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Fully understand why no one else may like this, but it is honest, committed and perhaps a Sufi way of being Ras Michael and The Sons of Negus....another fav of mine........


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Love pretty much all she does - kate bush meets portishead on this track
She is syncretic , things get fuzed and matched
Love to hear her do sumtin with Tricky - unlikely mind......
Superb


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Assume she had much input on the video.
No other word
rare and different, she is a West Country Hero
Luvs 'er


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2015)

/swoon


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Fuck, this be hard to watch, but man, I really does luv er


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Fuck, this be hard to watch, but man, I really does luv er




She is one, very, very clever person


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2015)

ska invita said:


> really enjoying this...ive never been conscious of the islamic influence in flamenco (singing) before - seems blatant now i think about it/ This guy particularly catches it though i think, something about the huskiness of his voice and the tones he hits on the vibrato
> *have put the rest of this album on...



Camaron is a DON. Fact.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Camaron is a DON. Fact.


Certainly a Saint......


----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Certainly a Saint......




I have loved him long time.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> I have loved him long time.


Para mi tambien

version - Cameron y Paco


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2015)

Paco and Cameron were unstoppable! 

I am pottering on a different tip...



Same, same but different.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

A mix made at the request of U-Roy for the launch of his Sturgav sound, remixed, or tbf slightly changed lyrics re sung, thank you the wailers and simple drop outs by the moody. slightly deranged owner of the Black Ark studio.....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Pos me fav Hon Robert Nesta Marley tune - again outa black ark - u know the man - released over here on the African Herbsman album - short but perfect....

another from the same seasons..


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 3, 2015)

im currently listening to Nestwatch, a radio programme about Irish garden birds.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> im currently listening to Nestwatch, a radio programme about Irish garden birds.


oh gee, posting and listening
Who says boys cant multi-task eh????


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2015)

hipipol said:


>




Flash back to being a teen-ish! Always a good journey!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Version excursion...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Paco and Cameron were unstoppable!
> 
> I am pottering on a different tip...
> 
> ...





One album drifted into another without me realising....lovely!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> One album drifted into another without me realising....lovely!



looks good - like his face, but..... once more I bail....
Chippin eh?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2015)

hipipol said:


> looks good - like his face, but..... once more I bail....
> Chippin eh?



Chip safely and soundly! 

I have drifted into this and so to bed, it is time...


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 4, 2015)

blairsh


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 4, 2015)

hipipol said:


>




I still have this on 7'' vinyl somewhere. . . . I hope!


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 4, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 5, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2015)

im sittin in so a jazz fiesta, starting with Billie, if you aint heard this before, i really urge you to listen


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2015)

pure heaven


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2015)

My first time hearing this one: I admit this: I sometimes listen to interviews with my favourites like Andre Leon Talley and Groucho Marx, at the same time as listening to jazz; the sound of a good talker with jazz in the background is like a double assault on the ears - double the fun!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 6, 2015)

They were good back then.....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 6, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> pure heaven



Not wrong
Not wrong
Mind buggeringly good


----------



## Humberto (Sep 6, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 7, 2015)

_if I had a choice, i'd always choose love..._


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 7, 2015)

From the Warp 10+1 Influences compilation


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> From the Warp 10+1 Influences compilation



 never heard this before - must be a classic - low down dirty acid  love it


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 7, 2015)

Lazy Llama said:


> From the Warp 10+1 Influences compilation


I know you know this already but thats a killer golden era acid/techno comp  listening through the tracklist on youtube - would like a copy of that very much (especially the 4xvinyl one)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 7, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I know you know this already but thats a killer golden era acid/techno comp  listening through the tracklist on youtube - would like a copy of that very much (especially the 4xvinyl one)


I have the CD set, happy to pass on in some format, PM me.
I've got the +2 (Classics) and +3 (Remixes) as well.
And somewhere I've got a load of the early Warp 12" singles.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 7, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 8, 2015)

Tune
Better off the vinyl tbf....
Best put it on then!!!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## Oldboy (Sep 8, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 9, 2015)

One of my all time favourites - always come back to this .... ahead of its time too
Hidden Agenda - Stay


----------



## Cowley (Sep 9, 2015)

Been playing Madlib Medicine Show 10 to death lately, it's a stone cold classic for me, full of those rare funk, soul & disco nuggets.


----------



## Cowley (Sep 9, 2015)

Also...been listening to "Footwork" loads lately, loved it when it first came out last year and still love it to this day, the drum programming is ridiculous, hear new things every time I listen to it!


----------



## ringo (Sep 9, 2015)

Long deleted, and if you didn't get it when it came out it'll cost you an arm and a leg, but some kind soul has put the best Yabby You compilation on YouTube.
Jesus Dread 1972 - 1977  [Blood & Fire Records]


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 10, 2015)

This is blowing my (admittedly tiny) mind. Its excellent.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 10, 2015)

It's 80s morning again in the House of Llama


----------



## hipipol (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## __steve__ (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 10, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 11, 2015)

early wailers live


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2015)




----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2015)

wow pras and ODB's 'ghetto superstar' has aged really badly


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 11, 2015)

why have I never been informed of Kurt Vile before, this latest single is mint. Imma havin the album


----------



## belboid (Sep 11, 2015)

RIP Sticky Kev


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 12, 2015)

woke up with this in my head!

Think it was ska invita played this b2b wiv my tune in Fischo?

Lovin it!


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 12, 2015)

I really love Agnes Obel, i have a couple of her albums this is one of my fave tracks..the original version and then a drum and bass remix which I love also...


----------



## yardbird (Sep 13, 2015)

Half an hour well spent.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 13, 2015)

Fuck me...lovely moment...Original junglist massive hold tight and relive it! <3 



 stethoscope ska invita pesh nogojones alsoknownas eatmorecheese


----------



## belboid (Sep 13, 2015)

The Delines - Scenic Sessions


----------



## adidaswoody (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2015)

In retrospect I wish I'd been listening to this just now as I sprinted home on my bike.
I'll make sure I have it available next time.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 13, 2015)

Sunday comedown after mental night of speed. Now drinking rose and this is healing me so beautifully


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2015)

This is really cool.
I would love to have seen Ashra live.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 13, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)

hipipol said:


>


----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)

take time dis.....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)

Repetition
True love eh?
love this from time to the end of eh?


----------



## Humberto (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 14, 2015)

Thou shall love another...


----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)

getting later, going dubby....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)

vocal steppers....ah.....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 14, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 15, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>





All Ed Solo's stuff sounds exactly the same

I  do love it though


----------



## DangDarn (Sep 15, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 16, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 16, 2015)

First listening of 'Anthems for doomed youth' - new album from the Libertines. Wow, very disappointing but i expected that (having predicted how bland it would be a few months ago on the strength of two numbers performed at Glastonbury...) If ever there was truth in that bands cant seem to reproduce the fire in the belly of their early 20's when they were hungry for success, it's now.

There are some highlights - Gunga Din has some good hooks and there's ONE song 'Heart of the matter' which is tense and top notch, but the rest fades into the ether of 'lets make this safe and as radio friendly as possible.' The fact that Jake Gosling (who did One Direction and Ed Sheeran's albums), produced this didnt help. I'm still bananas for the first two albums, but this one _sucks. W_ell, its not even bad but for a band this capable its played too safe. Reminds me of the time Prince gave away a new album with the Daily Mail and it was so bad i threw it in the bin_.  _I doubt this album will grow on me.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 16, 2015)

Devon's finest


----------



## lodza (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>



This is totally ace
Who is SHE????
Love her voice!!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>



never heard of em before
Thanks for this, proper music, sounds slightly jazzy, slightly mad west country folk - would like to mix it up with some breaks mind!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2015)

On a bit of Chic tip at the mo - the breakdown in this, best they ever did, looking for another copy so I can run the break for long as............


----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2015)

Skills and respect
Shoe gazer brit pop style
Not round my house for tea lie.....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2015)

Back to house beats - goy a few tracks from this label, always pitched up, tight and funky hope this fits, aint heard the whole lot, like what I hear so far


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 17, 2015)

hipipol said:


> On a bit of Chic tip at the mo - the breakdown in this, best they ever did, looking for another copy so I can run the break for long as............




Great song

 I've got an 11 minute mix of it somewhere.  It flags for a minute or so at about 7 or 8 minutes but overall it's wonderful.  It's called the spaced out mix, I think


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 17, 2015)

Here it is 

The freak out remix.  My 7 year old loves it


----------



## discobastard (Sep 17, 2015)

#fuckyeahkillingjoke

_"Mind fucking omnipotence"_


----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2015)

discobastard said:


> #fuckyeahkillingjoke
> 
> _"Mind fucking omnipotence"_



Bizarrely Jazz Coleman was a neighbour of mine in Cheltenham - I went to his 16th birthday party!!!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2015)

Please don't watch the duff vid, the track itself I feel big Lurve for.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 18, 2015)

Nothing a bad day the Duke cant cure. This sounds a lot like 'Body & Soul'


----------



## discobastard (Sep 18, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Bizarrely Jazz Coleman was a neighbour of mine in Cheltenham - I went to his 16th birthday party!!!


That's a very cool (and also very funny) claim to fame.

Was he as nuts then as he is now?


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 18, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 18, 2015)

i find that one reason i love this, is because every time you hear a new thing, its like resolving an argument.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 19, 2015)

i feel massively inspired by this ..this is quite new to me and not a flirtation, every note here  i'm paying attention to and got time for


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 19, 2015)

Killing the neighbours with bass this morning...

Rewinddddddddddddddddd....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 19, 2015)

discobastard said:


> That's a very cool (and also very funny) claim to fame.
> 
> Was he as nuts then as he is now?


More so - there was one very special incident during that event which sort sums jazz up in my head - wont post on here as I have not seem in a public anywhere else and can only assume it was deliberately buried....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 19, 2015)

All about the bass today...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Sep 19, 2015)

Neighbours loving you then Ruts


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 19, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Neighbours loving you then Ruts




I am bringing them love and bass, what more could they ask for?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2015)

Crazy name, crazy choon


----------



## 8115 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## Frances Lengel (Sep 19, 2015)

Can't stop with the coral atm..


----------



## ska invita (Sep 20, 2015)

dp


----------



## ska invita (Sep 20, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>



have been bumping to this album ever since you posted that track - cant get enough of it (only downside on the whole record is that long scat bit, which i think is a bit stoned )
I rate it above all her other albums - certainly a neo-soul classic


thanks Fizzy


----------



## 8115 (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## stavros (Sep 20, 2015)

A selection of Jacque Lu Cont's remixes. Specifically, this one at the moment, which is very good although not quite up to his versions of Electric Six and Depeche Mode;


----------



## Favelado (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## jusali (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## May Kasahara (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 23, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 23, 2015)

Listened to the latest Ed Cox album recently.  I was disappointed with much of it . The best tracks were ones brought in from previous releases. 

But this gem is , well, a real gem.  I can't think of any other tracks that he's had a vocalist on before.  I hope he does it again - it works really well


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 23, 2015)

.. though this one is ok



I hope no rabbits were hurt in the making of that video


----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2015)

Woah...


----------



## aron (Sep 24, 2015)

The Good, The Bad & The Queen - Herculean EP


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 25, 2015)

Not exactly at this moment but on Radio 2 on my way home from night shift,
Made my day.


----------



## stethoscope (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 25, 2015)

i gave up rock n roll two years ago.  I love this


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 25, 2015)

i know one thing: if i want to be a better person, i got to keep listening to jazz.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 25, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> i know one thing: if i want to be a better person, i got to keep listening to jazz.



The latest Robert Glasper album is worth a listen


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 25, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> The latest Robert Glasper album is worth a listen



im new to jazz....been listening to it for two years, thank you. i'll give it a go.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 25, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> im new to jazz....been listening to it for two years, thank you. i'll give it a go.



He's a new-ish guy but on Blue Note.  I don't know much about jazz either, but generally like it when I hear it...  The last Flying Lotus album is also kinda jazzy and worth a listen.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 25, 2015)

Johnny Vodka said:


> He's a new-ish guy but on Blue Note.  I don't know much about jazz either, but generally like it when I hear it...  The last Flying Lotus album is also kinda jazzy and worth a listen.




thank you x


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 25, 2015)

Heres something i like, drives me crazy


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 25, 2015)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 25, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> im ridiculously tempered though (still learning, dont give me anything modern). Heres something i like, drives me crazy




You could go for In A Silent Way by Miles.  Very chilled, actually the only Miles album I own.  I should borrow some of my dad's Miles albums.


----------



## starfish (Sep 25, 2015)

Lots of Hot Chocolate. Theyre on beeb4 just now.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 26, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Sep 27, 2015)

How this lot weren't bigger than Suede I'll never know


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2015)

i've got the funk goin' on...


----------



## hipipol (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 27, 2015)

Some evenings are filled with/call for, wall to wall Fela. Today is one of those.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 28, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Some evenings are filled with/call for, wall to wall Fela. Today is one of those.


Yer wish is my.... well  my day late agreement really!!!!!

Avec the rather well known Sly Dunbar geezer on the drums...


----------



## hipipol (Sep 28, 2015)

Long time Fela stalwart Tony Allen should not be left out......


----------



## hipipol (Sep 28, 2015)

Drifting east.....
Well old skool now but no less golden for that!
A kinda rootsy version of the Kinshasa sound...

Love it...


----------



## hipipol (Sep 28, 2015)

Deserves to be well famous


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 29, 2015)




----------



## RareBird (Sep 30, 2015)

This is fucking great!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 30, 2015)

There's a chill north wind a'blowin ...
Brought this to mind.


----------



## blairsh (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2015)

GZA's Liquid Swords LP, still sounding great


----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2015)

please see she has a coat so warm


----------



## hipipol (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 1, 2015)

Birth o the blues an aw that........


----------



## hipipol (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 1, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 1, 2015)

Always loved the out of time feel on this…


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 2, 2015)

Rose McGowan: RM486 (Official Video)

(NSFW)


----------



## RareBird (Oct 2, 2015)

Ukrainian "Ethno-chaos"


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 3, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Oct 3, 2015)

A whole album of hip-hop over cat samples.

Run the Jewels: Meow The Jewels

Puddy_Tat


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 3, 2015)

Just trying to repair my library, it's fucked 

Listening to some old Chumba and I am Kloot atm.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 3, 2015)

ska invita said:


> GZA's Liquid Swords LP, still sounding great




Maybe the best hip-hop album of all for me. So many good tracks, incredible production, and a coherent piece of art.


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Oct 3, 2015)

Max Remeo (produced by Lee Scratch Perry) One Step Forward and War in Babylon, then Chase the Devil queued up


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 3, 2015)

Favelado said:


> A whole album of hip-hop over cat samples.
> 
> Run the Jewels: Meow The Jewels
> 
> Puddy_Tat


----------



## mao (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Oct 4, 2015)

Favelado said:


> A whole album of hip-hop over cat samples.
> 
> Run the Jewels: Meow The Jewels
> 
> Puddy_Tat





Puddy_Tat said:


>


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 4, 2015)

Orang Utan


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 4, 2015)

One of the great classics...cant love this enough


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 4, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 4, 2015)

when i got started in London in 1999, i played this mofo ALL THE TIME, cos she is the bomb, always has been


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> when i got started in London in 1999 and ran a pub for a year, i played this motherfucker ALL THE TIME, cos she IS the best since Billie Holiday and everyone else... i got fired for it




I feking love her and funnily enough was playing this album last night!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## RareBird (Oct 5, 2015)




----------



## Grandma Death (Oct 6, 2015)

This bad boy from Fabric 33-Ralph Lawson.

Great track great mix


----------



## Yeneff3r (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm an oldschol:


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 7, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Blagsta (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 8, 2015)

Gotta love a bit of Chicago


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## Blagsta (Oct 8, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## danski (Oct 9, 2015)

No doubt late to the game but been really enjoying listening to Seven Davis Jr. this evening 
Among others...


----------



## NoXion (Oct 10, 2015)

A classic.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## unrepentant85 (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2015)




----------



## Supine (Oct 10, 2015)

Listening to a band in Kuta Lombok described as 'the best band on the island'. But there is no mention of their name!

They are fuckin murdering songs by Bob Marley, Coldplay, Oasis etc. Terrible


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2015)

Big shout out to the b-day lady like stethoscope ! Two-step rare grooves around this place 

Also ska invita because I know you will get it too 

Happy Sunny Sunday!


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 11, 2015)

@Rutita1


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2015)

Love that stethoscope hope you have had a lovely day x


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2015)

sunday night vibes...
ha, what was that digables lyrics: Some Sunday morning drama is calling up my Mama* 



*thats a great Sunday tune too


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2015)

Love that 90's hip hop  ... had a thing for the more soulful/concious/chilled styles...

Always liked the female rapper's style but never knew her name.

Ladybug Mecca

Anyway...those tunes lead me to remember...


----------



## ska invita (Oct 11, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Love that 90's hip hop
> 
> Always liked the female rapper's style but never knew her name.


yeah theyve got a great voice combo between them, really smooth - her especially, agreed
never knew she had solo material, will definitely check that

btw digables are playing very very soon: Hot upcoming gigs


----------



## Favelado (Oct 11, 2015)

I got a surprise when I heard the riff to this.

Because....I only knew it from my teens as massive chart stomper




Anyone else unaware of this?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 11, 2015)

ska invita said:


> yeah theyve got a great voice combo between them, really smooth - her especially, agreed
> never knew she had solo material, will definitely check that


 I flicked through some of it...a little bit poppie but I like the brazilian beats and some tracks are decent.



> btw digables are playing very very soon: Hot upcoming gigs



Watch for the _new_ date! 

Damn you anyway...now on a rabbit hole ride in the 90's style/vibe!


----------



## Favelado (Oct 11, 2015)

If anyone hasn't heard this track off the New Order album yet, then give it a shot. Especially if you liked the Ibiza-tinged Technique. It really could just walk onto that album. La Roux on backing vocals. Classic New Order.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 12, 2015)

My copy is in the more classic white and blue Freedom Sounds colours.....
Loved this from time....


----------



## hipipol (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 12, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 14, 2015)




----------



## Thaw (Oct 15, 2015)

I passed up the chance to see 'Girl Band' at Visions in the summer. Kinda regret that now


----------



## DangDarn (Oct 15, 2015)

Girl Talk - Don't Feed the Animals


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 15, 2015)

Favelado said:


> I got a surprise when I heard the riff to this.
> 
> Because....I only knew it from my teens as massive chart stomper
> 
> ...




no


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 16, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 16, 2015)

Nothing to beat him, lyrically! Funky bastard, i love love LOVE this band.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 17, 2015)

Reading Thelonious Monk, Life and Times of an American Original. Wow, im 20 pages in and love this book. And Thelonious himself (cant stop loving him ever). I like his 'off' keys in the same way that i've always loved an out of tune guitar, (for example: check the solo in 'You really got me' or Jimi in 'The star spangled banner.' These are the things that keep me going, also drive me crazy!


----------



## hipipol (Oct 17, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 17, 2015)

Jazz Genius


----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 17, 2015)

Sung by Gene, written by Curtis (Mayfield). Silkiness...


----------



## umop apisdn (Oct 18, 2015)

Quality


----------



## umop apisdn (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2015)




----------



## Roadkill (Oct 18, 2015)

Not listened to it in ages, and now being reminded why it's still one of my favourite songs ever.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 19, 2015)

Spotifying the new !!! album.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 20, 2015)




----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 21, 2015)

Loving this track at the moment


----------



## NoXion (Oct 22, 2015)

I love Trance


----------



## billy_bob (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 22, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 23, 2015)

Freddie Freeloader, he is your friend. I wish more young folks listened to this


----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 23, 2015)

This is really great, one of Monk's earliest compositions, 'Epistrophy' means turning around in Greek, where an expression is used repeatedly at the end of phrases, clauses, or whatever. Like the way RaverDrew used to say so earnestly 'Isit?'  What Monk meant anyway is exactly that


----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2015)

Not for everyone but it it has to be loud to truly appreciate a bit of bob dylan genius


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 23, 2015)

Tin pan sound...Thelonious was not admired for this at all, he couldnt get a job anywhere for a long, long time, in his career. Main reason is his long improvisations and eccentric cuts on the piano, seen to some as psychically weird, nonsensical to most band leaders (especially convential ones like Duke Ellington and Count Basie - total rejection). But his reputation grew as a strange genius, and he kept playing at Mintons (legendary nightclub for musicians) every Monday night,  and here he is playing


----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2015)

The po-lice make it hard wherever I go.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2015)

cocaine for horses?


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 23, 2015)

Cats - the animals - really love jazz music.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Pingu (Oct 24, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 24, 2015)

stethoscope  x


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 24, 2015)

stethoscope - sound of the rolling thunder... 

 x


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 24, 2015)

stethoscope  x


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)

saw these live years back...

I'm packing house and going through my cd's, so today will be an eclectic mix!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 25, 2015)

NoXion said:


> I love Trance




Seek treatment immediately.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 25, 2015)

Orang Utan


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 26, 2015)

They're made of Spanish leather...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 26, 2015)

one of my favourite standards...this take really stirs me too, as it is like a full embellishment of oldskool Chaplin music + Monk discordant bashing


----------



## Humberto (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 26, 2015)

new to me but think its great or grand as you say overthere


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 26, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 26, 2015)

Revolution for Change.


----------



## NoXion (Oct 27, 2015)

Fuck yeah, Metal!



dialectician said:


> Seek treatment immediately.



Snob.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 27, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Fuck yeah, Metal!
> 
> 
> 
> Snob.




Correct answer.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Smokeandsteam (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2015)

Fucking god awful twee guitar loop on hold for what feels like hours now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Fucking god awful twee guitar loop on hold for what feels like hours now


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


>


trying to move by internet package to new home - 50 mins on the phone! battery on phone died just as we completed it all!
2 weeks to activate internet! eek!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2015)

ska invita said:


> trying to move by internet package to new home - 50 mins on the phone! battery on phone died just as we completed it all!
> 2 weeks to activate internet! eek!



I have a dongle you can borrow.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 28, 2015)

Know this as an album, thanks to youtube turns out it was filmed! A great meeting of top musicians and traditions - lovely vibes....


african violin at 40mins in


----------



## stethoscope (Oct 28, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 28, 2015)

Was totally obsessed by this one was i was about 20


----------



## flypanam (Oct 29, 2015)

I love this track so much.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 29, 2015)

Damn, I love this.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 31, 2015)

Jimi is possibly the greatest blues man of all. Ahead of his time.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 31, 2015)

"So I like what I see when I'm looking at me
When I'm walking past the mirror
Don't stress through the night, at this time in my life
Ain't worried about if you feel it
Got my head on straight, I got my vibe right
I ain't gonna let you kill it"...

'remember this fizz...'


----------



## 8115 (Oct 31, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 31, 2015)

Spooky for your Halloween


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)

Gedge. Fucking Ledge.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 1, 2015)

i dont wanna kill my china pig!!! a great song


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)

Nice guy. Actually a proper talent.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 1, 2015)

Oh yes, this is what we call 'avante garde' its beautiful


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)

Genuinely, almost vomit-inducingly disturbing. I loved it when I was 16.
I can barely listen to it now. Fucking sick.


----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)




----------



## umop apisdn (Nov 1, 2015)

Jeff + Tal = Wow.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 1, 2015)

Soundtrack for my trip to the shop earlier.  I'd accidentally turned shuffle off


----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 2, 2015)

so many memories...


----------



## flypanam (Nov 2, 2015)

Get this playing before work starts...


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## flypanam (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)

Cheesypoof said:


> Oh yes, this is what we call 'avante garde' its beautiful




I raise you one........


----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)

back to real ting dem.....


----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)

mini version ex...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2015)

Old skool time travelling...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 2, 2015)

_Everybody sing my little song now...._


----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 2, 2015)

Coca Tea pon top eh?


----------



## flypanam (Nov 3, 2015)




----------



## ohmyliver (Nov 3, 2015)

The Chipmunks covering Call Me, slowed down to 16 speed.  
Call Me

It just works in a sort of doomy sludgy way


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2015)

Just the guitar parts version...what gold


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 3, 2015)

Although Cassandra Wilson's Afro Blue has always been a fave, I absolutely love what Erykah brings to this version <3


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2015)

stethoscope said:


> Although Cassandra Wilson's Afro Blue has always been a fave, I absolutely love what Erykah brings to this version <3


definitley - one of the best tunes of recent years...
that whole glasper album is worth checking


----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2015)

hippy pysch-soul-house!


----------



## Cowley (Nov 3, 2015)

Always listen to this album when I fancy a change, I love my Roots but this is one of my favourite tracks off one of my favourite albums irrespective of the genre.


----------



## yield (Nov 4, 2015)

Dirty techno. North Korean performance art


----------



## yield (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## yield (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 4, 2015)

ska invita said:


> Just the guitar parts version...what gold



Still have the copy of Axis Bold as Love me Mum bought me for my 15th birthday........
Solid Gold, solid....


----------



## hipipol (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 4, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>



Ace!!!


----------



## hipipol (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 4, 2015)

CANNONS!


----------



## damnNAFTA (Nov 4, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## ringo (Nov 5, 2015)




----------



## mauvais (Nov 6, 2015)

Today I are mostly be listening to old records played on a 16 speed deck.

Always On My Mind

You Keep Me Hanging On

Apparently it's called 'sludge doom pop'. I concur. More specifically it's like the slow mo pained emotional overload bit of any good 80s/90s film, but someone's cut the brakes. Even Keanu Reeves can't wail loud enough or shoot enough bullets into the air to cover this.


----------



## mao (Nov 6, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Nov 7, 2015)




----------



## Maharani (Nov 7, 2015)

I ain't posted here before .


----------



## Maharani (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Fingers (Nov 8, 2015)

Maharani said:


>


----------



## Maharani (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 10, 2015)

Been a stressful couple of days, needs lots of Cocteau Twins to calm me down:


----------



## hipipol (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 10, 2015)

Can you hear the fat bass Garage baby growing?


----------



## hipipol (Nov 10, 2015)

His early stuff was ace - some of the RAF issues not bad, but this, IMO is the tops.....


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 10, 2015)

Know this is the same obsession again....BUT
I love Cameron so much........


----------



## damnNAFTA (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 11, 2015)

he was never known to hurt an honest man


----------



## Humberto (Nov 11, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2015)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2015)

The drizzle of the rain. Tapping on my roof and walls


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2015)

New Missy


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Know this is the same obsession again....BUT
> I love Cameron so much........




You are in good company...he is a don.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2015)

ska invita said:


> New Missy




Sounds really 80's! Electro/hip hop stylee.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


>




Your last weekend was _that _good eh Fizz?  x


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Your last weekend was _that _good eh Fizz?  x


 hell yeah!

OMG...it's taking ages to recover and i'm not even gonna start on my lady bits...well not on this thread anyway...I swear I'm still tripping at times too!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2015)

fizzerbird said:


> hell yeah!
> 
> OMG...it's taking ages to recover and i'm not even gonna start on my lady bits...well not on this thread anyway...I swear I'm still tripping at times too!



Flashbacks!!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 12, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Flashbacks!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 12, 2015)

Exactly!


----------



## D'wards (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm afraid I like the new Justin Bieber song, not that i'd ever say that out loud of course


----------



## sunnyco103 (Nov 13, 2015)

just for Maroon 5....


----------



## Dharmakhameloen (Nov 13, 2015)

Friday!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 13, 2015)

BILL BREWSTER  | Low Life Halloween 2015


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 13, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> BILL BREWSTER  | Low Life Halloween 2015



Blimey! Bill's looking a bit lived in these days.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 14, 2015)

'


----------



## stethoscope (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## plurker (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 15, 2015)

Like most acetates, top end is splashy when u get em and quickly scratch up.....
Nice mix tho....


----------



## rorymac (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Dharmakhameloen (Nov 15, 2015)

For anyone that's being enjoying repetitive beats this weekend.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2015)

Dharmakhameloen said:


> For anyone that's being enjoying repetitive beats this weekend.


----------



## Dharmakhameloen (Nov 15, 2015)

For anyone that's been making repetitive beats this weekend.


----------



## Dharmakhameloen (Nov 15, 2015)

For anyone that's been making repetitive posts this weekend.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## nastybobby (Nov 16, 2015)

Oneohtrix Point Never - Garden of Delete

I'm scared. I think this is the LP that has finally tipped me over the edge into being an 'old fart'. I used to like to think I'd never get to a point where I couldn't find something of interest or value in the latest music, but I fear this is it. If I had teenage offspring that was listening to this at volume in their bedroom, then this is the LP where I'd become my dad, declare: 'this isn't music, bloody well turn it down, or better still off!' Parts of it sounds like sped up Trance sequences, with samples/field recordings thrown over the top, plus how something that uses 'chipmunk' vocals in 2015 can still be called 'cutting edge' is beyond me? Honestly can't find a single redeeming track, or even part of a track, and it's on Warp, which is even worse because I've loved the label since the days of LFO and NoW. It sounds like it's music for people who say they like it so they can appear 'edgy' and 'different', I'm all for challenging, difficult music, but this is a challenge too far for me.


----------



## Dharmakhameloen (Nov 16, 2015)

nastybobby said:


> It sounds like it's music for people who say they like it so they can appear 'edgy' and 'different'.




Jesus Christ that is fucking awful. What the fuck are Warp thinking?

...and the video is like some sort of embarrassing fan tribute to Dr Who.

I don't know who those people are but it sounds like they need better drugs, the research chemical scene has a lot to answer for.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## TopCat (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## Rik (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## bi0boy (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Nov 17, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## Ponyutd (Nov 19, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 20, 2015)

Nuff said


----------



## Humberto (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice work if you can get it, Ellas done it, Sarahs done it, Billie's done it....heres Thelonious!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 21, 2015)

George Gershwin, the man we have to thank for so many great standards *Summertime, Embraceable you, The Man i love, Nice work if you can get it'  - so many classics of the American songbook


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 22, 2015)

In the past three years I've listened to little more than Billie Holiday and Thelonious Monk.  i found myself slamming the piano yesterday working out the chords to 'Nice work if you can get it,' lol.   This music - and looking after my family - is the sole reason for my earthly existence.


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 22, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 22, 2015)

This is sending shivers down my spine for some reason :-


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)

For some reason and I really know not why this reminds me of you friedaweed 

It may be the dancing hay man...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## bi0boy (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 25, 2015)

Love this album, have listened to it twice today


----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2015)

I can't help it....


----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2015)

When you are sad and lonely


----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2015)

call me up sweet mama and we'll go stepping out


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## yardbird (Nov 25, 2015)

I've got this on vinyl original stereo.
I bought the album the week it came out.
Sad old hippy


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 25, 2015)

yardbird said:


> I've got this on vinyl original stereo.
> I bought the album the week it came out.
> Sad old hippy



 Love this! 

Oh and you forgot to post the link at first didn'tcha mister!


----------



## yardbird (Nov 25, 2015)

Then I found this.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 26, 2015)

Bernd Alois Zimmermann's Photoptosis 1968. Forgot all about this piece. 13mins of guaranteed angst. He committed suicide 2yrs later.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Nov 26, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)

Moar Hank


----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)

keep her good and drunk and goosey?

If you say so, I never will work no more


----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)

Pretty boy grabbed a log chain and the deputy grabbed his gun, in the fight that followed...


----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)

He was a genius at pop songs


----------



## hipipol (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 27, 2015)

Humberto said:


> keep her good and drunk and goosey?
> 
> If you say so, I never will work no more


Bit stalkerie geeze


----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 28, 2015)

i recommend this as a 'before bed' album. Its intense music of intimacy, like a dear friend who bounces off you yet never judges - just how i like it.  Bye ya, around 33 minutes in, has great swing.


----------



## red & green (Nov 28, 2015)

MIA


----------



## J Ed (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## yardbird (Nov 30, 2015)

My music for this Monday morning @ half six


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## flypanam (Dec 2, 2015)

Really enjoying this from the weird Canada blog

https://weirdcanada.com/2015/12/new-canadiana-pachyderm-two-weeks-of-spring/


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 3, 2015)

this..............



RIP Kelvin Knight.


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 3, 2015)

After last night's House of Commons vote and Hilary Benn's performance, this was on my mind.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 4, 2015)

Listen - i cant explain my life, but this is what i do to feel normal


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 4, 2015)

ive had a listen to Rubber Soul (40th anniversary). This is to an old flatmate of mine (and a fine singer he is too!!)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## mauvais (Dec 4, 2015)

For some reason it never occurred to me that you could do a laid back cover of Firestarter without falling immediately into being Richard Cheese. Hat tip to the game Just Cause 3 that has this as the intro.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 4, 2015)

Have it.


----------



## blairsh (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 4, 2015)

exmagician - (formerly of Cashier No.9)


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Voley (Dec 4, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2015)

We'll order up two bowls of chilli


----------



## Favelado (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 7, 2015)

The greatest songwriter....i think so. In this particular track, unlike all his other lyrics, he did nick a lot of it from whimsical poems like Rilloby Rill (people dont know that, read the Faber book 'A very irregular head' which i proofread...) but that doesnt matter....

By the way, this video montage is a masterpiece


----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)

Classic


----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)

For Lennon fans


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 7, 2015)

Funnily - was reading an article about Syd Barrett by his sister yesterday and she said his favourite artists were Charlie Parker and Thelonious Monk. I wasnt surprised to read this!  i have always believed in subliminal threads through music. They exist in all good music, there are physical threads there although we cannot see them. And they also connected dance hall to ska, reggae, dub and eventually, drum and bass music.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)

when i can only


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 7, 2015)

Humberto said:


>




Wow, was listening to this yesterday. Such genius. Syd's songs were like symphonies, they are beyond belief. And beautiful. My best friends child's name is Emily and its my favourite name because of her and this song and Emily Dickinson.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)

Yeah respect to the man, Huge influence.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 7, 2015)

if you, or any Urbanite, want to know more about Thelonious, or Billie - ask me any question, just PM me...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 7, 2015)

Or Bjork....This rare recording is incredible!!!! we need Bjork to do more jazzy stuffs!


----------



## albionism (Dec 7, 2015)

Young brother and sister act from the Gold Coast.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2015)

One of them albums where the first few songs are good and then...


----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2015)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2015)

In response to hearing that awful, let's Marvin Gaye and get it on insult constantly farting out over the works radio!
Hopefully awful as it is it may inspire some to discover Marvin Gaye.
From the film Transit Ostend 1981.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 10, 2015)

B Boy jazz


----------



## hipipol (Dec 10, 2015)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Dec 10, 2015)

I'm really enjoying the Dam-Funk LP at the moment, great mix of funk, R&B, electro, rap, house and D&B


----------



## hipipol (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2015)

Lorreta


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2015)

or how you want it to be spelt strictly speaking haha


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2015)

Get ready for your saviour


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2015)

if it takes them to tear the fascist down


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 11, 2015)

For my mum.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 12, 2015)

Monks Dream, love this


----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2015)

uck me, deffo more weed and pills Vicar _ you'll need it
Really, no fibguff geeze


----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2015)

Men,
Let your wallets flop out
Women,
Open your purses,


Got to go put this on a decent sized kit and hurt me head proper


----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2015)

repeat I no, but you sweeties , sure u no, but I jus fuckin love it so


----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 12, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 13, 2015)

Really liking this atm…


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 13, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 13, 2015)

Life may be falling apart at the seams but I will always have this


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 15, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 15, 2015)

Some pop songs just have it .... has always been the case IMO  ...this one was used by an wonderful young woman (21) I know as a sound track to her video detailing her connection/awakening of humanity/sense of purpose to the refugees in the Dunkirk, where she lives... Fuck sake...some people just get it, amongst so many other things I love/admire about her, she reminds me constantly of that innocence and honesty, who we are when we are not worrying about liking pop songs or what not ...Call/Song of the Sirens indeed.


----------



## stethoscope (Dec 15, 2015)

This on repeat and repeat.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2015)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## Favelado (Dec 18, 2015)

Try feeling Christmassy to this.


----------



## J Ed (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Dec 18, 2015)

JD Twitch presents Adrian Sherwood - much goodness in there...


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 18, 2015)

Pop psych like 

because it's my last day at work for the year and because it's a song that induces dancing in my 2 3/4 years old daughter.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2015)

wow, just sublime. when i hear this, everything makes sense


----------



## hipipol (Dec 18, 2015)

Merry Crimbo an al that......


----------



## hipipol (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2015)

Billie doing Gershwin...i can never stop loving this, this aint the version i love though. There is a scratchy version which i will post afterwards


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2015)

There is a difference, this is scratchy and MUCH better than the above (also Sarah and Ellas versions but we can talk about that later, no detail required....)


----------



## hipipol (Dec 18, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2015)

the name of this on youtube is innacurate, its called 'Fine and Mellow' ...written by Billie herself. Extraordinarily eccentric and classic lyrics. Lester Young on the sax...


----------



## hipipol (Dec 18, 2015)

Best version I have found on youwankertwat


----------



## hipipol (Dec 18, 2015)

However much I may listen to ANY other kind of music, this is supremely the best individual track/composition I have ever heard


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 18, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Best version I have found on youwankertwat




i dont like it at all. but it is our girl


----------



## ohmyliver (Dec 19, 2015)

Having a bit of a Scott Walker morning...


----------



## 8115 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm obsessed with this lady at the moment.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 19, 2015)

hipipol said:


> Best version I have found on youwankertwat




Funnily enough, I dont care for this song much. I know it's got an important political message and she was courageous to sing it at the time, her enunication of the words  and it's structure is profound, but i just don't like the melody. I much prefer Billie singing something that swings, somehow the melancholy shines through better for me. With Strange Fruit she runs the risk of sounding bitter (which of course she is).


----------



## Humberto (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## D'wards (Dec 20, 2015)

Do yourselves a favour and have a watch of this - if it doesn't put a smile on your face nothing will...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 20, 2015)

Love this album, the pace is so fast. i love Bye-Ya in particular


----------



## hipipol (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 20, 2015)




----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## stethoscope (Dec 22, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 22, 2015)

Finished listenin to Christmas tunes now for a while, its back to Billie....which is very Christmassy actually


----------



## nino_savatte (Dec 23, 2015)

Because it's Xmas.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 23, 2015)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## danski (Dec 24, 2015)

Doing the housework...


----------



## danski (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## Numbers (Dec 24, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)

Numbers said:


>


----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 26, 2015)

Truly moving. I love it


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## fishfinger (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2015)

I love this track - I'm ashamed to say I've used it as my ringtone on my office phone.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 28, 2015)

The soundtrack for a days mad clean up;-
 Rinse the funk,
 Rinse the flat

Sorted....


----------



## hipipol (Dec 28, 2015)

oh, drop in a little seasoning from time to time...


|Mans gotta have food.....


----------



## hipipol (Dec 28, 2015)

And for those really harsh jobs.....


----------



## blairsh (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## SikhWarrioR (Dec 28, 2015)

Metallica The Black Album


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 28, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 29, 2015)

16 years old - someone should tell the "modern" producers they is merely Pirate


----------



## hipipol (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 29, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## J Ed (Dec 30, 2015)




----------



## mentalchik (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 1, 2016)

Miraculous Monk


----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 2, 2016)

Super rare plate back ye ancient of days...


----------



## hipipol (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 2, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 2, 2016)

More U-Roy than most in this, but fuckin ace


----------



## hipipol (Jan 2, 2016)

Night, night...


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2016)

Carter Family. Historical. Woody Guthrie ripped many tunes and his guitar style off these guys and respect to him


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## mao (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## killer b (Jan 3, 2016)

Radio 3 are streaming a recording of La Monte Young's 'Well Tuned Piano', all 6 hours. 40 minutes in so far, it's lovely.

The Well-Tuned Piano - BBC Radio 3


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 3, 2016)

killer b said:


> Radio 3 are streaming a recording of La Monte Young's 'Well Tuned Piano', all 6 hours. 40 minutes in so far, it's lovely.
> 
> The Well-Tuned Piano - BBC Radio 3


I listen to this every bloody day. It's the background music to Minecraft isn't it?


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 3, 2016)

anywayz I'm listening to the rain again and it's bloody lovely


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2016)

The funniest guy I ever met, Lawrence


----------



## ska invita (Jan 5, 2016)

Just heard this for the first time - late to the party - massive tune


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy 70th birthday Syd, your music was miraculous


----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Just heard this for the first time - late to the party - massive tune



Fuckin tune guy!!!


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2016)

This was the tune that made my new years ... heard this before (as it sounded familiar) but never consciously - what a tune - pure proto-house disco
First two minutes is a good disco funk track, but from there it just takes off onto another level..........


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Just heard this for the first time - late to the party - massive tune




Never heard it? Rubbish!! This was played in fishco loads! 

You clearly turned the sound down when it wasn't your play


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


> This was the tune that made my new years ... heard this before (as it sounded familiar) but never consciously - what a tune - pure proto-house disco
> First two minutes is a good disco funk track, but from there it just takes off onto another level..........




Classic, big tune. Also played shed loads in Fishco


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2016)

What is this "Fishco" of which you speak?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2016)

ska invita said:


> What is this "Fishco" of which you speak?



A memory.


----------



## ska invita (Jan 6, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> A memory.


ah...that might be why i dont remember them being played ... a memory within a memory


----------



## Favelado (Jan 6, 2016)

sniff


----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2016)

Given me a Philly vibe,,,,,


----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Fuckin tune guy!!!



First tune I ever really new of hers.....
As were in this space...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2016)

I have to ignore this thread now lest I get into a rare groove and funk tune posting war/celebration with you...It would end up being many hours long and I need an early night.


----------



## Favelado (Jan 6, 2016)

Music from la movida madrileña. Basically a rip off of British music but I still like it.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jan 6, 2016)

I suspect this may have been my previous post in this thread, but I'm listening to it again, dammit! It's also just about the least embarrassing thing on my playlist


----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I have to ignore this thread now lest I get into a rare groove and funk tune posting war/celebration with you...It would end up being many hours long and I need an early night.


good idea for the future mind....
On School nite....yeah, see what mean./.....


----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 7, 2016)

Night, night...


Sleep tight!


----------



## hipipol (Jan 7, 2016)

Sorry, this just turned up, bess bugger off an kip!!

Lov it, where can I buy the vinyl??????


----------



## hipipol (Jan 7, 2016)

really am off, u safe fer abit, keN/


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 7, 2016)

No idea why it popped into my head on the way home, but I'm glad it did: it's still wonderful.


----------



## May Kasahara (Jan 7, 2016)

This, minorly obsessed right now.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 7, 2016)

listening to Piper at the Gates of Dawn, wow, still sounds incredible today


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 7, 2016)

i was amused to read that my two favourite composers, Syd Barrett and Jerry Dammers also worshipped my favourite guy of the past two years, Thelonious Monk (who had a picture of Billie Holiday on his ceiling for many years). I love all these artists but never knew they liked each other but can understand why. Music is this thing that transcends...!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 7, 2016)

i have always enjoyed a childlike outlook (this can be an achilles heel trying to get through this thing they call 'life!'). ADHD and all other bullshit ASIDE, i encourage people to just be themselves and not get lost in labels.....Frank Foster on tenor sax


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 7, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 7, 2016)

Charlie Rouse on tenor sax....i should explain more the context of what i post, cos i know the history now.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 8, 2016)

Getting back to Syd Barrett... There's this special magic unique to the English people which is captured in wonderful fairytales like those of Lewis Carroll and Charles Dickens. The reason people go on about Syd Barrett as a great songwriter is because he captured this playful, eloquent English 'whimsy' better than anyone and it has not been  matched since.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 8, 2016)

If you explore Syd's work...you'll discover that EVERY song is a masterpiece. Like gold dust. He probably wrote about 50 songs. This is the song Graham Coxon always says he wishes he wrote


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 8, 2016)

This is a jaw droppingly brilliant video montage of Syd Barrett and the Floyd to his magnum opus, Octopus. You're in for a real treat!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 8, 2016)

I do like Scorzilla


----------



## danski (Jan 8, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> This is a jaw droppingly brilliant video montage of Syd Barrett and the Floyd to his magnum opus, Octopus. You're in for a real treat!



Gotta be my favourite…


----------



## D'wards (Jan 8, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 9, 2016)

My favourite modern band....<3 <3 X a million


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 10, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 10, 2016)

well, it _is_ Sunday....


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## jusali (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 14, 2016)

To set on your table...


----------



## Humberto (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 15, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 15, 2016)

loving this off the new Erykah mixtape thing
shes building up a serious back catalogue....


----------



## blairsh (Jan 15, 2016)

Have.it.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2016)

Another good un from Hank Williams. I've heard he never wrote a bad song. Still not heard one. Please don't disabuse me.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Casually Red (Jan 17, 2016)

Love the video to that one as well . Fair play to whoever put it together .

This vodkas going down nicely as well, I must say .


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2016)

As in fuck that. Thats what its about anyway.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2016)

Lovely chord progression



oooooone...


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 17, 2016)

Simon and Garfunkel doing American Tune in 2003 or thereabouts.  Garfunkel's not singing at his best, but this reminds what a bloody good singer Paul Simon is.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 17, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2016)

8115 said:


>




I love this mix...thanks for reminding me of it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 17, 2016)

Off to bed....I have a lot to feel good about.


----------



## nino_savatte (Jan 18, 2016)

Since Bowie died last week I haven't been able to listen to much else tbh. This is the title track from his last album, _Blackstar_.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2016)

More proper Sarf London  Soul Boy biz....


----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2016)

8115 said:


>



Still plagued by this guy mixes
Mainly cos I cant stop the constant mailing, cant find anyway to opt out, years of it...........


----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2016)

Last one.... promise


----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I love this mix...thanks for reminding me of it.


I have been really getting into African house music recently


----------



## ska invita (Jan 19, 2016)

hipipol said:


> More proper Sarf London  Soul Boy biz....



where in south are they from/based hipi? any idea?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2016)

quite funny bit at the end


----------



## mauvais (Jan 20, 2016)

Today I are be mostly listening to anything relating to Giorgio Moroder, but especially this:


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 20, 2016)

ska invita said:


> where in south are they from/based hipi? any idea?


sad to report I think its Croydon!!!!!
name of the band taken from a hair dressers there, first tunes recorded there too I think.....
This is the only thing I find I could find with any detail - but that's a five mins search - will dig a bit harder but I think Croydon is the spot....


----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2016)

hipipol said:


> sad to report I think its Croydon!!!!!
> name of the band taken from a hair dressers there, first tunes recorded there too I think.....
> This is the only thing I find I could find with any detail - but that's a five mins search - will dig a bit harder but I think Croydon is the spot....



DOnt be sad, thats the most amazing bit of music trivia Ive heard in years 
Loose Ends so called as based around a hair dressers in Croydon  genius... Ill be boring people with that for years to come


----------



## hipipol (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 20, 2016)

i raise you a Garnett


----------



## hipipol (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 20, 2016)

See ya with a pair o Norrisman


----------



## hipipol (Jan 20, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 20, 2016)

Wah, that Striker Lee geezer, another nugget misplaced for years in an old record box....


----------



## Favelado (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 21, 2016)




----------



## danski (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 22, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 23, 2016)

Monseignour Monk, please lay your sacred hands on me...and thank you Pannonica...yeh yer dad said it was a butterfly...lets not worry about that you SUPPORTED Thelonious and Charlie Parker....she was a patron and a GOOD woman


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> Monseignour Monk, please lay your sacred hands on me



You are so_ crazy_.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 23, 2016)

Um...i'd like people to move onto some of his less ingratiating compositions, where we dont feel 'beholden' in any way - sometimes literature people get their feelers into this music and i suggest they carry on


----------



## Cpatain Rbubish (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm listening to owls (3 or 4 I think), out in the countryside and the night is amazing. There's little or no street lighting and the moon is is so bright tonight I can see everything  I could walk cross country with no torch in this light easily. Stayed out for a 2nd smoke it's so nice.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 23, 2016)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> You are so_ crazy_.



lol.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Moving onto something Canadian:


----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)

Proper Blues


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Cheesypoof said:


> Im also playing his piano in my spare time x



I'm trying to learn the piano, but our piano is old, and some of the keys don't make any sound.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)

yak kkk hekk


----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)

edit re-mastered version


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jan 23, 2016)

Blues fans might like Otis Taylor:


----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2016)

Dramatic bible stuff which I approve  (Samson and Delilah)


----------



## J Ed (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 23, 2016)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 24, 2016)

Glockenspiel


----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jan 24, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 25, 2016)

Cowboy change your ways


----------



## ohmyliver (Jan 25, 2016)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 25, 2016)

Lovely


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## bi0boy (Jan 27, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2016)

the classic!!! oh, i love her so much!!!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 28, 2016)

in my view, Bjork and Prince are the greatest living artists on earth.


----------



## sealion (Jan 28, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 29, 2016)

Strictly for the hardcore


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 29, 2016)

Lots of Tommy McCook and the Supersonics and other Rocksteadt/Reggae instrumental tunes


----------



## sealion (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## Anudder Oik (Jan 30, 2016)

I ramp the bass up on this when I have to wash the dishes. Makes the soapy suds somehow seem more pleasant.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 30, 2016)

Freddie Freeloader


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2016)

Its got Albert Steptoe's dissaproval


----------



## hipipol (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 3, 2016)

I'm a revelation of your future and past
A manufactured descendant
A destined outcast
Man created me in mirror imagery
Man created me for the industry

Slave or leader
Who is the master
Servant or leader
Who is the master

Suffer in slavery
I must suffer as a slave
Demand a sacrifice
As a slave

Creation is the essence of your disaster
Unfulfilled empty promises, mind destroyer

No meaning to this life
Reprogrammed to abide
No meaning to this life
No god given right

Slave or leader
Who is the master
Servant or leader
Who is the master

Suffer in slavery
I must suffer as a slave

A victim of self extinction

Suffer in slavery
I must suffer as a slave
Demand a sacrifice
As a slave


----------



## NoXion (Feb 3, 2016)

Ancient beliefs
Are a curse on mankind
Theories of punishment
Leading the blind

Force the concept of mortality
Force attack to kill the disease

Bow down submission
Kneel to obsession
Pray to infection
Church of Execution

Your static doctrines
Overreach the past
Faith executions
Through cowardly acts

Force the concept of mortality
Force attack to kill the disease

Bow down submission
Kneel to obsession
Pray to infection
Church of Execution

Death as a way of life
Godless contagion
Drawn in the promised land
New retribution
Your false epiphanies
For persecution
Hollow morality
Lethal religion

MANUFACTURED LIES
DESTROYING ALL LIFE

Bow down submission
Kneel to obsession
Pray to infection
Church of Execution
Bow down damnation
Force fed salvation
Pray to infection
Church of Execution


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 4, 2016)

Years since I heard this and it's just been on the radio.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2016)

Fark me, it been windy out there, but "after a storm, there must be a calm"


----------



## moody (Feb 4, 2016)

this.



80s cosmic afro funk.

gonna be a key track on a new mix i am working on.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2016)

More Gregory....seem to recall this from the 70s, tho Youtube has 97 as its date!!!!


----------



## moon (Feb 4, 2016)

Mariza! A Portuguese fado singer, I'm also going to see her perform live again soon!


----------



## Teenage Cthulhu (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Stuartavfc (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## a_chap (Feb 4, 2016)

Sweetest Smile - Black aka Colin Vearncombe


----------



## J Ed (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2016)

Guitar style of his own


----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2016)

Loads of good ones by this guy if you haven't bothered before


----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2016)

Free of the MC Twat lyrics,.........
Result!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 6, 2016)

Once you get Monk, there is no one else. its my great love affair


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 6, 2016)

been listening to a lot of fabolos, love the sample on this


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 6, 2016)

racking me brains about the intro, its an intro to something, I wanna say papa don't preach but I am not 100%

it's an intro to some shit they play on magic a lot


----------



## starfish (Feb 6, 2016)

More by accident than design but currently Universal Everything by Leftfield. ms starfish is bouncing around the kitchen to it while im in the living room trying to play Grim Fandango.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 6, 2016)

Impressive young man from my estate.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2016)

Dollahs waitin - anyone got this tune?


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2016)

Well worth it if you can track the album down....


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2016)




----------



## Anudder Oik (Feb 7, 2016)

I'm feeling this vocal, definitely someone to look out for, Janai.



Upbeat house version with a hint of 80's.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 7, 2016)

One of the most incredible voices you will EVER hear -  master of ceremonies, Pee Wee Manquette.


----------



## sealion (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 8, 2016)

Had Bob Dylan going round my head for a few nights.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 8, 2016)

bah this has got adverts


----------



## Humberto (Feb 8, 2016)

Should be a hymnn



Better than John Lennons version.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 8, 2016)

Come at me spring/summer...we have some loving to continue and enjoy.


----------



## Stuartavfc (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## rorymac (Feb 10, 2016)

Wo .. can't believe I never heard this ever until yesterday !!!!


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 10, 2016)

A builder outside having lunch in his transit van with the engine idling so he doesn't get cold


----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2016)

Earth Wind and Fire!
Brings back memories of the whole family dancing around the coffee table in the living room when I was little   Everyone interpreting the music in their own unique way... lol


----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2016)

Stretch out yer arms like two plane wing.........


----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2016)

I LOOOOOVE Barington Levy


----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2016)

moon said:


> I LOOOOOVE Barington Levy
> And performed with Luciano




PERFORMED with Luciano!!!!!!!!!
Riddled with both joy for you and a terrible envy!!!!!!


----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2016)

Hugh Mundell!!!


----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2016)

Only Barington Levi could make tending a rose garden sound so cool...


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 10, 2016)

all of these. ive got serious a glitch itch:
glitch/ ambient  - YouTube


----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## Stuartavfc (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2016)

moon said:


> Hugh Mundell!!!



Do you know this?
His last album
recorded just a few weeks before he was murdered


----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow, he had such a beautiful voice


----------



## hipipol (Feb 11, 2016)

As the weeend draws nar here a peculiarly British take on our "Culture"......


----------



## Stuartavfc (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## dweller (Feb 13, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 16, 2016)

Nicely nicely. 
*Don Letts Presents Lost in Bass: Roni Size & DJ Krust Present Full Cycle live at the 6 Music Festival*

Don Letts Presents Lost in Bass: Roni Size & DJ Krust Present Full Cycle live at the 6 Music Festival, 2016, The 6 Music Festival - BBC Radio 6 Music


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 17, 2016)

Ah, those Weimar satirists eh?


----------



## hipipol (Feb 17, 2016)

makes me want to believe......dangerous!
Sublime harmony from a man who walked the path between sectarian monarchs - he survived because the music....ah - who would want to kill the source of this?


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 17, 2016)

this! awful lyrics but the chicken scratch guitar is IT!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2016)

Genius.......


----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 19, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 20, 2016)

Always same....Thelonious Monk. Question of what you get lost in. i listen to the same thing for two or three years and nothing else if i like it. I've started to listen to Syd Barrett again recently. The experience is pretty much the same and extremely intense, and full on and neverending, like my  dreams and  (hopefully) life....!   x


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 20, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 21, 2016)

Many breaks in ter utub versions on this shit, I mean, who wants a no mark dibby dibby sound samfie ya bess, eh?
Jesus dread version is doing me harsh......
Love it, more puff Vicar?
You'll love the fucking Lambs bread..........


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 21, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2016)

recent but good


----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm listening to my own piano playing. It's sensational.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 23, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2016)

Like this for some reason


----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 24, 2016)

Great mix of song and visual image which I now have as wallpaper for my computer.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 25, 2016)

Get myself a steamboat


----------



## Humberto (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## pesh (Feb 25, 2016)

Woohoo Revue - The Goose (Mortisville Remix - 2015 Re - Edit) FREE DOWNLOAD


----------



## Humberto (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 25, 2016)

vince staples summer 06


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 25, 2016)

Humberto said:


> Get myself a steamboat



thanks for this.

have you noticed that bob dylan is an actor. he can impersonate thousands of different characters. but he does it not to show he is the character, so "authenticity" is not an issue. it's like he's got the soul of all them people inside him and he chooses songs to expose them. he's the only musical artist that i listen to and it sometimes almost creeps me out his talent is so vast.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 25, 2016)

i think what he did, when he was young, was absorb so many different threads of his country's folk history, just took it all, really internalised it, part historian, if you like.


----------



## bimble (Feb 25, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> i think what he did, when he was young, was absorb so many different threads of his country's folk history, just took it all, really internalised it, part historian, if you like.


I think you're being very generous. I love him too but Zimmerman was also an impersonator, i reckon.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 25, 2016)

bimble said:


> I think you're being very generous. I love him too but Zimmerman was also an impersonator, i reckon.


he's weird, is what he is. think about it. all those characters in all those songs. all the different varients of his voice to express those characters. that's some weird personality shit going on. total genius.


----------



## malatesta32 (Feb 25, 2016)

mellow, man.


----------



## Kesher (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 26, 2016)

malatesta32 said:


> mellow, man.




Was looking for something to chill me out. Thanks!


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 26, 2016)

Horslips _The Book of Invasion_



Poptastic prog shapes from early 70s Irish rockers-with-a-hint-of-folk.


----------



## Kesher (Feb 26, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 27, 2016)

Blistering industrial metal with lyrics/excellent visuals.


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 27, 2016)

song starts at 0.30


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 28, 2016)

This is essential listening, one minute long, and just extraordinary. Make sure you  check this out! Even if you dont like jazz, you'll recognise it. Pee Wee Marquette's introductions at Birdland were legendary (and he was often feared as he would deliberately fluff up the names if he didnt like the performer - hence, they used to call the 4 foot Pee Wee 'half a motherfucker' )  There is little known about him but he is still alive, and if there is one biography i would like to write, it's his:


----------



## moody (Feb 28, 2016)

Gary's gang, making music.............. such a tune, it's on a new mix i've just done too.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## J Ed (Mar 1, 2016)

high


----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2016)

Love her voice


----------



## blairsh (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2016)

w00000t


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 4, 2016)

Humberto said:


> Get myself a steamboat



again, thanks for this. listened to this a dozen time since. one of his soundscape type songs. beautiful.

got any more rare dylan?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> again, thanks for this. listened to this a dozen time since. one of his soundscape type songs. beautiful.
> 
> got any more rare dylan?



You'll find that Dylan doesn't allow his stuff on You Tube, so you rarely find the original album released songs. Searched for this on the off chance and you sometimes as in this case find unreleased bootlegs which presumably he doesn't care about. Just luck really but I will tag you if I find any others.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 4, 2016)

Humberto said:


> You'll find that Dylan doesn't allow his stuff on You Tube, so you rarely find the original album released songs. Searched for this on the off chance and you sometimes as in this case find unreleased bootlegs which presumably he doesn't care about. Just luck really but I will tag you if I find any others.


in two parts. 

just fucking about in a hotel room.


----------



## xslavearcx (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## yield (Mar 5, 2016)

This evening more cheese


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 5, 2016)

NWA. Pure genius. Im also proud to say i supported them even in Ireland in around 1989. I had heard of them!

Yeh, pure genuius


----------



## xslavearcx (Mar 5, 2016)

Michael schenker group - into the arena. well what else are you going to listen to after a few cans by oneself way past ones bedtime ?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> in two parts.
> 
> just fucking about in a hotel room.




Thanks for that.

This might be of interest.

The Bootleg Series, Vols. 1-3 : Rare And Unreleased, 1961-1991: Amazon.co.uk: Music


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Mar 5, 2016)

This new Kendrick Lamar album.  I am well down w/ the kids.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 5, 2016)

Humberto said:


> Thanks for that.
> 
> This might be of interest.
> 
> ...


----------



## planetgeli (Mar 5, 2016)

Dread Boots Sex - Rinka Aka Keith Allen


----------



## hipipol (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2016)

Tonight because, Cyril posted it and because Jill's gift to express sweet intelligent melancholy is a forever <3

I personally don't call out to god...that higher power/connection/sand between my toes, grass beneath bare feet/dirt underneath my nails is nameless....even so,  ups and downs.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 6, 2016)

....and this morning....Get up and get going.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## adidaswoody (Mar 6, 2016)

Can't find this song on any streaming sites even YouTube!

https://mp3-juices.com/download/tobax.html

Play the top song on the left, the first click will get you a pop up, just cross it off, the second click it will work
Anyone a fan of drum and bass or even most genres of EDM will enjoy this I reckon.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)

BigMoaner early stuff live


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)

Not that I've got a grudge or anything but I've read on Urban 75 that the likes of Leadbelly and many of the early country blues musicians recorded by the likes of Alan Lomax conformed to racist tropes and wasn't representative of the talent there. All I will say is that is clearly bollocks for two reasons. Many of these guitar players cannot be matched for proficiency some 70 years later. Your shit if you think this stuff is primitive or "dumbed down" as we say nowadays. Its simply too proficient, or the other conclusion is that WE are the primitive ones.

Lecture over.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2016)

Plus a lot of them knew eachother and fed off eachother:



two chords


----------



## malatesta32 (Mar 7, 2016)

keeping the acoustic theme: just lovely!


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2016)

Classic stethoscope


----------



## Kesher (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## bi0boy (Mar 7, 2016)

The comforting tones of an AEG washer-dryer in the middle of a 1hr50min drying cycle.


----------



## J Ed (Mar 7, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> Love her voice




more liquid dnb please


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## pug (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 8, 2016)

She Drew the Gun, Poem.
Awesome lyric.


----------



## pug (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 8, 2016)




----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 8, 2016)

the incredible burning spear


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2016)

Humberto said:


> Not that I've got a grudge or anything but I've read on Urban 75 that the likes of Leadbelly and many of the early country blues musicians recorded by the likes of Alan Lomax conformed to racist tropes and wasn't representative of the talent there. All I will say is that is clearly bollocks for two reasons. Many of these guitar players cannot be matched for proficiency some 70 years later. Your shit if you think this stuff is primitive or "dumbed down" as we say nowadays. Its simply too proficient, or the other conclusion is that WE are the primitive ones.
> 
> Lecture over.



Well said.

If you like pre-war blues, check this out. Washington Phillips. Only recorded about ten songs. About 1928, I think.



Most of his songs are stunning.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 9, 2016)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 10, 2016)

Just discovered her two solo albums, they're pretty good:


----------



## Kesher (Mar 10, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 11, 2016)

Joy Formidable on that youtube


----------



## blairsh (Mar 11, 2016)

Benji B, Dilla tribute mix fromt 1xtra


----------



## Kesher (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 13, 2016)

@shifting gears To help with that post-dub session head


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 13, 2016)

J Ed said:


> more liquid dnb please



for you J Ed


----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 15, 2016)

Power Metal!


Not sure what genre this is, but I like it!


EBM!


----------



## andysays (Mar 16, 2016)

The perfect accompaniment to the drilling, banging and other assorted noise coming from upstairs as my neighbour gets a new kitchen fitted


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 17, 2016)

1992's finest


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 17, 2016)

More Twinhead.  this has has shite vocals but I can't find the right version anywhere. Still a  great track despite the vocal


----------



## 8115 (Mar 19, 2016)

http://feeds.feedburner.com/DnbRadioArchive

The most recent link on this page, my new favourite radio station. It's wicked so far.


----------



## flypanam (Mar 22, 2016)

Grouper and William Basinski

Grouper + William Basinski: Live at MoMA PS1 - BOILER ROOM


----------



## J Ed (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 23, 2016)

You have no heart - you have no shame
You take true love - and give the blame


----------



## Humberto (Mar 23, 2016)

sorry for your victim now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 23, 2016)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 24, 2016)

6:20 onwards. Only 17. Wow.


----------



## blairsh (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 24, 2016)

blairsh said:


>


----------



## Numbers (Mar 25, 2016)

Cheers ska invita


----------



## NoXion (Mar 26, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 27, 2016)

I listened to no one but Billie Holiday for around two years....subsequently i read that lots of people who are very serious about music did the same. What i can say is....if you are a musical person, its like an apprenticeship that you HAVE to do and you understand and play music much better afterwards. Feeling, when you play an instrument or sing, can never be taught as its within and even if you do your thing badly, if you have feeling from your heart and have the ability to express that honestly and earnestly, your performance will be good.


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2016)

I've been listening to a lot of Post Modern Jukebox lately. A couple of my favourites, of which there are many, include:


----------



## dessiato (Mar 27, 2016)

And Robyn Adele Anderson (AKA The Skivvies):


----------



## jontz01 (Mar 27, 2016)

Kate Davis version is the best...


----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 27, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2016)

stinger long as my right arm


----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2016)

I still love you so


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## dessiato (Mar 28, 2016)

jontz01 said:


> Kate Davis version is the best...



I like that version too. PMJ are very entertaining. I'd like to get to see them live, but their tour doesn't come anywhere near enough for me to get to.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 29, 2016)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 30, 2016)

Cataloguing old compilation CDs, and Now 43 looks fucking awesome (I seem to remember playing it at the time more than any previous releases), deffo getting straight on.


----------



## NoXion (Mar 31, 2016)




----------



## moon (Mar 31, 2016)

The Elder Scrolls Online soundtrack.. it really is very beautiful iyswim


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## jusali (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 1, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## dilute micro (Apr 2, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 3, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## danski (Apr 4, 2016)

stethoscope said:


>



Wish I could like that more than once. 
LOVE THAT TRACK


----------



## danski (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## dessiato (Apr 5, 2016)

Deolinda


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 5, 2016)

danski said:


> Wish I could like that more than once.
> LOVE THAT TRACK



Had it on constant repeat again last few days - takes me back to some ace days


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 5, 2016)

This thread needs more yodelling


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 5, 2016)

Gotta have the full length album version.  The rhythm section is on it


----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2016)

Hank could yodel. As could a lot of early country acts.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2016)

When we drifted apart.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2016)

Put my little shoes away


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## ringo (Apr 6, 2016)

Silly but cheered me up


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## Pingu (Apr 7, 2016)

a pisstake on the explosion of irish themed pubs in OZ


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 7, 2016)

How does it feel to be loved?


----------



## Kesher (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 7, 2016)

Making a mix cd


----------



## 8115 (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 9, 2016)

Some things and sentiments are forever, despite all else...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2016)

Klytus, I'm bored. What play thing can you offer me today?

An obscure body in the S-K System, your majesty. The inhabitants refer to it as the planet Earth.

How peaceful it looks.

So make gardens, and eat the fruit of them ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 9, 2016)

I don't know if I'm smart, but I think I can see...



BigMoaner


----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2016)

worth a listen


----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2016)

Ismael Rivera
Gods lost sprog.........


Still, GPS didn't help the other one much.....


----------



## danski (Apr 10, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Had it on constant repeat again last few days - takes me back to some ace days


I actually don't own it so bought a copy today


----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2016)

Both cool enough to make a tory's arse twitch.....


----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2016)

Tune
Giant ears are flapped...


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)

http://stream.house-radio.com:80/

Discovered this station at the Deep House Cafe in Second Life - never seen another person there for some reason ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)

More cowbell !!

I have to be properly warmed up on the bike to do this one justice :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)

A teeny taste of fantasy Ibiza.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)

Vague teen disco memories from 1973 ...



Sadly I wasn't much of a dancer back then ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 13, 2016)




----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 14, 2016)

Can only play this loudly.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2016)

Dogglounge Deep House Radio | Internet radio playing deep house grooves 24/7

visualisations courtesy Winamp and Milkdrop.


----------



## jakethesnake (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2016)

EDIT :-- darn the sound cuts out a third of the way through.


----------



## NoXion (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm feeling somewhat nihilistic right now.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 14, 2016)

Shame on me for needing to have pointed out to me the unique bass playing by James Jamerson.


----------



## Kesher (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 14, 2016)

Memory lane


----------



## flypanam (Apr 15, 2016)

Newsweek Tech & Science

Musician's recreation of ancient Sumerian songs


----------



## blairsh (Apr 15, 2016)

Really. I have run out of volumes.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 15, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 15, 2016)

Nice cheerful one


----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## Sirena (Apr 18, 2016)

Jolly faced man


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 20, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 21, 2016)




----------



## Tom A (Apr 21, 2016)

Autechre - Incunabula
Boards of Canada - Geogaddi


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Apr 21, 2016)

It's a wrestling theme, but fucking fantastic


----------



## blairsh (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2016)

Drum solo!


----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 23, 2016)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2016)

A bit of greatness


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 24, 2016)

Cant believe his music is finally on youtube......on this third day of mourning, my one comfort is in the fact that the world can hear some of his lesser known symphonies <3


----------



## Kesher (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2016)

Today I'm digging around in the less well-known corners of Lou Reed's back catalogue. Nice to hear stuff I've not heard before, like this:


----------



## Kesher (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Oldboy (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## nino_savatte (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 27, 2016)




----------



## Ming (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Tom A (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 29, 2016)

i usually listen to one artist a year and nothing else. Thelonious Monk is my main man for the past year, i thought the other day that i might just listen to him alone, forever. Thats how much i get from him!!!

I listened to nothing but Billie Holiday for about two years, from 2013 - 2015. Can i explain this? No.

I'm back listening to Prince now that his stuff is finally and shockingly, all over the internet. His death is an immense shock and the sudden intoxication of his art is nothing new to me (i listened to it for 20 years growing up so relistens are a fantastic experience) but the celebration of it around the world, makes me very happy. O+> x


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2016)

The only thing I have as a similar experience was for a few months to a year listening to Robert johnson almost exclusively. Tried to get the guitar style down. With limited success of course.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 29, 2016)

Humberto said:


> The only thing I have as a similar experience was for a few months to a year listening to Robert johnson almost exclusively. Tried to get the guitar style down. With limited success of course.



I wouldnt worry. Been trying to play Monks Dream (especially 'Sweet and lovely') for the past 5 months, with little success. But i keep trying!


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (May 1, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 1, 2016)

I first heard this Bob Dylan song years ago.
And it's only over the last few days, the music and lyrics have hit me, in a big way.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 1, 2016)

BOB DYLAN - SHOOTING STAR - SAPO Vídeos

And this one too...


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 2, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (May 5, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (May 6, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2016)

http://stream.house-radio.com:80/


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 6, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2016)

http://95.211.217.163:8881/stream/192/


----------



## stethoscope (May 6, 2016)

Missed this one riding on a wicked kette drum riddim, just heard on Viiiiibes FM.


----------



## Kesher (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (May 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Wilf (May 8, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2016)

Some of the most sublime bass playing I've ever heard.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2016)

Coral Fang. On my headphones cos I'm not an animal


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 8, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> Coral Fang. On my headphones cos I'm not an animal



listen to some Prince..


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (May 8, 2016)

Sunshine!


----------



## Tom A (May 8, 2016)

Radiohead - Moon-shaped Pool courtesy of 6Music


----------



## Tom A (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 8, 2016)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (May 10, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (May 11, 2016)




----------



## New New Nothing (May 11, 2016)

I'm listening to Silverfish. Most of the music I loved as a teenager sounds pretty rubbish when I listen to it now, but rediscovering Silverfish has been totally joyous:


----------



## hipipol (May 12, 2016)




----------



## 5t3IIa (May 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (May 12, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


>



ace
Never hear this before
Thank you


----------



## hipipol (May 12, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 12, 2016)

hipipol said:


> ace
> Never hear this before
> Thank you



Features a young John Coltrane on tenor sax. Might have been his first record with Miles' band, not sure though.


----------



## hipipol (May 12, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Features a young John Coltrane on tenor sax. Might have been his first record with Miles' band, not sure though.


Heard his voice in it
If you hear the stuff he put into other MIles sessions he must have been sick (junk sick - KInda Blue most obvious)
He is chilled but so skilled in that post of yours
Can I offer this,  Coltrane in full control????


----------



## gentlegreen (May 12, 2016)

Got two versions of this on mixes I listen to while cycling.


----------



## pengaleng (May 14, 2016)




----------



## Favelado (May 15, 2016)

What a song.


----------



## danski (May 15, 2016)

The bells of Canterbury Cathedral.
I'll shut the window and put some music on in a minute


----------



## stethoscope (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2016)

stethoscope said:


>




Always a good choice stethoscope


----------



## Ranbay (May 15, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 16, 2016)

.


----------



## nino_savatte (May 17, 2016)

Co-written by Marty Wilde.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 17, 2016)

Best goodbye song...from the heart.


----------



## realitybites (May 18, 2016)

New to me..


----------



## Kesher (May 18, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 18, 2016)

A glorious soulful house mix.


----------



## Cm7 (May 18, 2016)

Mood


----------



## imposs1904 (May 19, 2016)

Johnny Marr's solo albums. His voice is weak as piss but the music more than compensates.


----------



## classicdish (May 19, 2016)

Came across this on the DJ Edu 'Destination Africa' show on 1xtra

Great highlife song and a fun video as well


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 19, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 19, 2016)




----------



## steveo87 (May 19, 2016)




----------



## NoXion (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 20, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2016)

Just discovered Shoutcast is back in operation. 

http://69.162.111.146:9950

Stream name: Radio City Smaran
Current title: Various - Bulle Noon Samjhavan


----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (May 20, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 20, 2016)

...this helps.


----------



## FNG (May 21, 2016)




----------



## FNG (May 21, 2016)




----------



## FNG (May 21, 2016)




----------



## Jeff Robinson (May 22, 2016)

Loving the new Alicia Keys single


----------



## Sprocket. (May 23, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2016)

Classy Bollywood :-

http://176.31.37.174:80/live

MUKIL FM - IPPADIKKU IDHAYAM


----------



## gentlegreen (May 23, 2016)

Actually that got a bit too cheesy, so I'm back to the religious music.

http://69.162.111.146:9950

it's Hindu this time as opposed to Sufi.


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 24, 2016)




----------



## krtek a houby (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 24, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 24, 2016)

The DJ put this on at the festival last weekend and the place went mental


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 25, 2016)

Some old shit - surprised how good it still is


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 26, 2016)

Sapphic pop from the lovely Tegan & Sara


----------



## FNG (May 28, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> The DJ put this on at the festival last weekend and the place went mental




love it though this is my favorite ed solo track


----------



## FNG (May 28, 2016)

have i mentioned this lately?


----------



## FNG (May 28, 2016)




----------



## FNG (May 28, 2016)




----------



## FNG (May 29, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 29, 2016)

Brooding.


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2016)




----------



## sealion (May 30, 2016)




----------



## sealion (May 30, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (May 30, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 1, 2016)

The vibe of this...is just so fucking cool (loved it in 2010 and still loving it today).


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## inva (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## inva (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> The DJ put this on at the festival last weekend and the place went mental



Was just looking for something to get me started off this Friday evening


----------



## blairsh (Jun 4, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 5, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 6, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 7, 2016)

Tune. Emotive.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jun 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2016)

Could manipulate his voice like no one since...
Besides could play like no one else but alright...


----------



## Humberto (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 9, 2016)

Fuck yeah!!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 9, 2016)

This should be the soundtrack for every morning...


----------



## FNG (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## FNG (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## FNG (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## FNG (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## FNG (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 9, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 9, 2016)

Slackness, misogyny in a deep bedding of sexist tosh. laff, laff at the dafty gits.....




This is an even spread, one post insults all message


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 10, 2016)

Sums it up.


----------



## blairsh (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 10, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 11, 2016)

Heard this morning for, well, what is probably the first time again since it came out  Love this - that break at 4 mins 



@Rutita1 is bound to know all about this one


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2016)

I do indeed stethoscope  TUneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2016)

Now look what you've started stethoscope


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## killer b (Jun 11, 2016)

This, off the boot market this morning. What a banger.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 11, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


>



Fuck me - just spent 40 mins trying to get hold of the Aphrodite, proper jump up bollocks that this should be, instead is some vile Yankee seepage I want the track with one two, gwan check it out, lemme lemme lemme breakdit down - the, THE BEST bass line he ever built
YouTwat don't have it
So I put on the stereo
Get the complaint from up stairs 2 mins in
Look on here
Same ting


----------



## hipipol (Jun 11, 2016)

What little has seeped thru....


----------



## hipipol (Jun 11, 2016)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 12, 2016)

I hate the royals but I hate royal correspondents even more.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 13, 2016)

Test Match Special


----------



## hipipol (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Jun 13, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 13, 2016)

This just because my big sis is who she is <3


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 15, 2016)

Sums up my mood for the day


----------



## danski (Jun 15, 2016)

Sorting through some records, didn't now I had it


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 15, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

Kool & The Gang - Jones Vs Jones

For HER.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

Ed Motta - Dondi (English Version)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

Set It Off (12") - Strafe


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

Loose Ends - Nights Of Pleasure


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

The Jones Girls - Nights Over Egypt (Tom Moulton September 2011 Mix)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

Harold Melvin & The Blue Notes - The Love I Lost


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

Teddy Pendergrass - I Don't Love You Anymore


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 19, 2016)

It helps with the stuff I'm doing.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

Brandy - Full Moon (Remix)


----------



## Kesher (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2016)

John Legend - Ordinary People


----------



## Kesher (Jun 19, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Spymaster (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 21, 2016)

One of my fav songs - was surprised by this cover.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 21, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 21, 2016)

I prefer the original but this remix is ok


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 22, 2016)

Bill Laurance - Aftersun


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## moon (Jun 23, 2016)

I've recently discovered Bon Iver.. I never usually listen to this type of music but am loving this album sooo much


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2016)

Blame this on Shoutcast's reappearance with a whole world of genres - I instinctively wanted to hear something "European".

Far better in tune than the old chap who used to play outside the supermarket.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## yield (Jun 23, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 24, 2016)

...in the mix


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 25, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 27, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 28, 2016)

Still going strong in 2016...nice memories this, past and present.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 28, 2016)




----------



## dilute micro (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 29, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 3, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2016)




----------



## a_chap (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Nebulous. (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## ringo (Jul 6, 2016)

Just landed and lined up for tonight, a lovely slice of Dennis Brown at his best


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2016)

On a bit of a Ninja Tune tip ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 6, 2016)

It was this:


I've left a lot of heavy metal behind, but Angel Dust still stands up as one of my favourite albums in any genre.

But thanks to gentlegreen, now it's this:


"Just driving anywhere we like, with so many crazy artists and poets"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 8, 2016)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jul 9, 2016)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 10, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2016)

I've decided that this is the best song ever written. A perfect lesson in how to build and then release musical tension.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)

You have to love Baker's commitment in making something worthwhile out of this collaboration.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)

Jam & Lewis on production duties.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2016)




----------



## starfish (Jul 15, 2016)

It pissed me off when i heard that their guitarist Thomas Fekete died of cancer aged 27 a few weeks ago.


----------



## starfish (Jul 15, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Nebulous. (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 17, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2016)

The first Bowie track I've found myself able to listen to since he left us  ...


----------



## Kesher (Jul 20, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 20, 2016)

WalterWhite @mastersheisenberg

Pink Floyd Live at Nimes


----------



## moody (Jul 21, 2016)

this would make amazing first track of any psychedelic mixes....


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 21, 2016)




----------



## inva (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 23, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2016)

R6 finally shook me out of my hangover...actually dancing on a Monday morning!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 26, 2016)

After John Holt.....Pet Kelly??
Respect


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2016)

mellow dubbed-up reggae...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2016)

A *monster* of a tune, and still worthy of being played out.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 27, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 28, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


>




This played just as my son was being born, every time I hear it I get a sudden urge to 'puff puff pant'...and push!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 30, 2016)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 30, 2016)

Louis Armstrong... stormy weather.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 30, 2016)

Very rare early Smith and Mighty (pre-Massive Attack Acid. Only 17 plays so it is extremely unpopular it seems.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jul 30, 2016)

DP


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 31, 2016)




----------



## Lorca (Jul 31, 2016)

found out about a new artist called serpentwithfeet, somewhat surprisingly produced by haxan cloak. not on youtube, so have to listen via pitchfork, but worth the effort imo:

serpentwithfeet Announces New EP blisters, Shares Title Track | Pitchfork


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 1, 2016)

*
"Gliddy glub gloopy
Nibby nabby noopy
La la la lo lo
Sabba sibby sabba
Nooby abba nabba
Le le lo lo
Tooby ooby walla
Nooby abba naba
Early morning singing song" *


----------



## inva (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 1, 2016)




----------



## mather (Aug 2, 2016)




----------



## moon (Aug 2, 2016)

The Proms on Radio 3..


----------



## brogdale (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 3, 2016)

Or from 1975...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 3, 2016)

And thinking of *her*.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 3, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> *
> "Gliddy glub gloopy
> Nibby nabby noopy
> La la la lo lo
> ...



This had me googling to see if those lyrics were Maori


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


> This had me googling to see if those lyrics were Maori


lol


----------



## inva (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 4, 2016)

The sound of an aeroplane passing overhead. That's what I am listening to now.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 5, 2016)

Friday.


----------



## blairsh (Aug 5, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 5, 2016)

Only bangers tonight.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 7, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2016)

RIP Scot La Rock - what a loss.... amongst many mind.....


----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2016)

Wha gwan??? More weed vicar?????


----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 10, 2016)

hipipol said:


> RIP Scot La Rock - what a loss.... amongst many mind.....




That mix is very strange, not quite sure that it works although you can see what he / she was trying to do with the T La Rock interpolation.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2016)

Need a little building time, a draw calls.....
The Herb of field an aw that.......


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 10, 2016)

Top drawer West Coast tune!


----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> That mix is very strange, not quite sure that it works although you can see what he / she was trying to do with the T La Rock interpolation.


Best I could find from a standin start bruv, not the best I agree just need it up there for those who know him not........too good to miss...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 10, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Best I could find from a standin start bruv, not the best I agree just need it up there for those who know him not........too good to miss...



True - 'Criminal Minded' is a classic (in the real sense of the word) album. Nice posts mate.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2016)

Some bwoy pass a remark it start to get dark..lord, mad tune, oh my DAYS!!!!!!


----------



## Kesher (Aug 10, 2016)

Welsh K-pop


----------



## Kesher (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## danski (Aug 10, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 12, 2016)

Keep the Faith


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## dilute micro (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 17, 2016)

Right now I am listening to my tinnitus. It varies and to some extent I can control it. The best thing is to not think about it.


----------



## Kesher (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 17, 2016)




----------



## pardon (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## pardon (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## pardon (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2016)




----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 20, 2016)

Still cant believe its true...the world will never see his like again


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Aug 20, 2016)

I am listening to the background noise in my local pub which about to close but the music is quietly playing on.


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 20, 2016)

Joy Spring - Clifford Brown box set (Properbox 86).


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 20, 2016)

I'm ODing on BJM at the moment.


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2016)

Ah Vicar, you are corrupting us?????


----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2016)

Need sum Pills now Vicar.......


----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 21, 2016)

Kesher said:


>





I can't help but feel that if we watch your videos we'll be put on the register


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 21, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 21, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> I can't help but feel that if we watch your videos we'll be put on the register



Watch: Girls’ Generation’s Seohyun And Yuri Share Their “Secret” In New MV For SM STATION


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 21, 2016)

Kesher said:


> Watch: Girls’ Generation’s Seohyun And Yuri Share Their “Secret” In New MV For SM STATION



I now know what 'killer hair flips' are!


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2016)

I think theres a difference between listening to something and looking at it , but that must be cos I'm old.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> I think theres a difference between listening to something and looking at it , but that must be cos I'm old.



Not at all, they are not mutually exclusive. One of the things you missed and noticed in the move from LP to CD - record covers with easy to read texts.


----------



## flypanam (Aug 23, 2016)

Op Sa!, Mark Grist, Proms Extra Lates, 2016, BBC Proms - BBC Radio 3

Op Sa! at the Proms


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 23, 2016)

...christ. I'm getting old. 
but who cares


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Sea Star (Aug 23, 2016)

I'm working my way through all the Lou Reed albums because I've just read a LR biography and because I haven't really sat down and listened to these albums in about 20 years. 
So far I've gone through all the VU albums, the debut solo, Berlin, & Rock n Roll Animal, and Lou Reed Live... I missed Transformer out because I'm likely to find it emotionally painful so that's being held back till I think I'm ready.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 24, 2016)




----------



## bimble (Aug 25, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 27, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Gap Band??????? Selecta!!!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## xes (Aug 27, 2016)

a 2 and a bit hour acid trance/freeform techno mix. 
 Was going through some of my xy2 collection on youtube and came upon it, kept me amused for the afternoon.  

What are you people - on dope?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 27, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 27, 2016)

This is an alternative version, so I will leave it up to you to decide which you might prefer.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 28, 2016)

This morning, we've done the lie in then a big breakfast thing...now easing into carnival vibe.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 28, 2016)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2016)

Had a bit of a Steely Dan day...started by R6 this morning....


----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2016)

Agitate, agitate, educate, educate organise!

Love it.



e2a: from the LRB!



> _Listening to it now, I’m reminded of Young Tiger’s ‘Calypso Be’ and other, choice recordings that fit into the sub-genre of songs whose lyrics cut against the grain of their melodies: ‘How We Gonna Make the Black Nation Rise’ deconstructed itself, and the form it belonged to, and it did this when hip-hop was still in its infancy—which makes it revolutionary on at least a few levels.* _*It really is that good.*


----------



## Humberto (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 30, 2016)

Man could breath. Also playing a slide rhythmically on his guitar.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 30, 2016)

Heartbreakers by this man. Respect


----------



## Humberto (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 30, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 30, 2016)

I like this and so does your nan


----------



## blairsh (Sep 2, 2016)

Friday.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 2, 2016)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Sep 2, 2016)

Abba Gold.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Notorious J.I.M (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 4, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 5, 2016)

Have loved this track for a while and as a lazy listener I didn't check out who it was...love her/them... Keep it conscious, whenever possible.


----------



## inva (Sep 5, 2016)

looking forward to their album. I like Kelly Hogan.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2016)

Listened to this for the first time on Friday, and lo and behold, the second half of the album is Monk covers! Amazing.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 5, 2016)

Tonight, its Brilliant Corners. I love it so much!! As a 'newbie' jazz fan, I cant understand why anyone wouldnt fall head over heels in love with Monk.  When I started listening to him in 2012, I  stopped for a year and listened only to Bille Holiday. Then i went back to Monk around 2015 and listened to nothing else for a whole year. His music is utterly addictive and really commercial,to my ears. When I read online that some people find his music difficult, it baffles me. Its as accessible and melodic as the Beatles, Prince, Nirvana, anything popular.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 5, 2016)

this song at full pelt is good for a Monday evening

*shakes fist at sky*


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 6, 2016)

Prince and Miles Davis. Miles revered Prince and hailed him a genius. The complexities in the arrangements you hear are really standard for Prince.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 6, 2016)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Sep 7, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 7, 2016)

Symphony No 3 in D Minor - Brucker (BBC Proms Live). Glorious stuff.


----------



## pogofish (Sep 7, 2016)

I think it's Nancy Sinatra - wafting over from a small fishing boat working a West Highland loch - Music to gut fish by?


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 7, 2016)

Get yer shirt off like it's 1993

Trade classic


----------



## Kesher (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## antimata (Sep 8, 2016)

OPTIMUS GRYME - SLAM & GROOVE 5


----------



## antimata (Sep 8, 2016)

KORN .........life is peachy.........loud.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Sep 8, 2016)

_I got 'dese two- 
learning disabilities -- 
one fo tha awkward general tone of social relations en masse an' one fo tha idiot savante breed of hyper-studious linguistic proclivity 

I got 'dese two- 
learning disabilities -- 
one fo tha perpetuation of contradictory introspective psychological postures one fo tha propagation of overtly disgraceful individualized blunders_


----------



## antimata (Sep 8, 2016)

TOOL  lateralus.....loud obv....


----------



## antimata (Sep 8, 2016)

metallica black.

vibraty loud.............


----------



## antimata (Sep 8, 2016)

doors...morrison hotel.

not super loud but thats ok...good oldish skool tunes. all now required is a wee bit oh cid...


----------



## blairsh (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 8, 2016)

Tune. Tune. Tune.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 9, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 10, 2016)

Thanks to "House" ...


----------



## Kesher (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 11, 2016)

Call my Name by Prince...one of his finest gospel songs. Love this


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 12, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2016)

thanks to a documentary about Marty Feldman.


----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 13, 2016)

just enough...


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 13, 2016)

Irish Descendants playlist on youtube


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 13, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



 Love this but I can't listen to it coz it makes me cry...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> Love this but I can't listen to it coz it makes me cry...



I fully understand this - every time I hear 'Pretty Wings' I am completely destroyed emotionally. She knows who she is.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)

'The day you won't remember me'


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 13, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I fully understand this - every time I hear 'Pretty Wings' I am completely destroyed emotionally. She knows who she is.


 Yes and this also...(((( Beats & Pieces  ))))


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)

Dedicated to Rutita.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 13, 2016)

Beats & Pieces 

Will you stop posting up cool 'blast from my past' Tunage...I need to go to bed!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## pardon (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## ohmyliver (Sep 16, 2016)

It's a ska with added horns version of Benga/Coki's Night.  I'm not 100% sure it's not a joke, but I love it. ska invita I presume you've heard it.


----------



## ska invita (Sep 16, 2016)

ohmyliver said:


> It's a ska with added horns version of Benga/Coki's Night.  I'm not 100% sure it's not a joke, but I love it. ska invita I presume you've heard it.



no mate - good fun 
would be good to do a thread of live instruments versions of electronic dance music tracks....theres a few out there


----------



## hipipol (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 16, 2016)

Planet Rock Radio Player


----------



## hipipol (Sep 16, 2016)

Morning Curios


----------



## hipipol (Sep 16, 2016)

Builders working in the flat below, girls above are on hols, dug thru some old boxes and found those tunes above.....quite a rfew of me old tunage don't seem to have made it on to youteletubby lists as yet.......


----------



## hipipol (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)

Tingles at 0.52.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 17, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>





And on the b side is this


----------



## pengaleng (Sep 18, 2016)

barry white - never never gonna give ya up 

vibesssssssss


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 19, 2016)

One of my ringtones at work :-


----------



## Humberto (Sep 20, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 21, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 21, 2016)

Loves this I do.


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 21, 2016)

This has an astonishing guitar solo.  It gets me every time


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 23, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



 oooh smooooth!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 23, 2016)

and now i'm off to work with this in my head and am gonna sing it over and over at work mhwuahahahahaha! ...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)

Fuck yeah!

Scratchin'.
This IS HIP HOP


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 24, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 25, 2016)

A rare play from the great man's discography.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 25, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


>




Tune!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 25, 2016)

RIP Buckwheat....


----------



## hipipol (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


>




Ordinarily I would give Rattle a wide berth - he would not seem particularly well suited to Wagner - but this was a genuinely interesting listen.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)

My favourite version of this song.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)

You. Are. Welcome.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 27, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 28, 2016)

For true 'Boogie' heads. And this was a B side!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 28, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2016)

Some Charlie Patton songs. Quality is not the best but this is really old. Before Robert Johnson in fact.



Even then you wouldn't be able to understand the words.  He has some good tunes though.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)

Now you know where THAT sample was lifted from.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2016)

I assume this is good. I haven't got time to listen.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 29, 2016)

probably my favo tune of that year.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 29, 2016)

Reflective


----------



## danski (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 1, 2016)

In case any of you missed Prince live!!!!! My advice was always 'Pay anything.'


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2016)

This gets good


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 2, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 3, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 4, 2016)




----------



## J Ed (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2016)

yesssss


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 6, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 7, 2016)

Listening to this on a loop- it's my mindset atm, for the last few months...


----------



## starfish (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## billy_bob (Oct 10, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 11, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2016)

carlo there is no she search results on SoundCloud - Listen to music

seriously deeep house


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 12, 2016)

A fucking tune off an album full of fucking tunes.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2016)

Its getting brighter out there...


----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2016)

Last one, maybe it should have been less already, but......... must get out the door....


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 13, 2016)

*bops about like a dickhead*


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 14, 2016)

the gamblinist man around


----------



## bluescreen (Oct 14, 2016)

This is extraordinary, even all these years later. 
_Where are the bodies for dinner? I want my food!_


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 14, 2016)




----------



## danski (Oct 15, 2016)

So far today, whilst doing my housework, I have been listening to Ty Segall and Funkadelic. Loudly.
Taking a while as I keep stopping for a groove


----------



## danski (Oct 15, 2016)

For example


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 15, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



TUNE!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 15, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Another TUNE!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2016)

I like what they did with an idea from a mostly otherwise appalling old book.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)

Vicar!!! Where me firkin Pills guy?????


----------



## sealion (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)

blairsh said:


>



worked for/with Andy Z for  a bit lovely geezer lovely music


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 15, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> Another TUNE!



Fizzer, if you like the remix try and have a listen to the original version on the album 'The Colored Section'. It has a more retro feel to it than the remix - I think you might quite like it.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Thanks for this - forgot how good he was..........


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2016)

Rubber Legs Johnson was having a little lie down apparently.......


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 17, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Fizzer, if you like the remix try and have a listen to the original version on the album 'The Colored Section'. It has a more retro feel to it than the remix - I think you might quite like it.



OK will deffo give it a listen and thanks for the recommendation Beats & Pieces


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 17, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## dilute micro (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 19, 2016)

While listening to this track in the morning, I was thinking of someone I not seen for over 12 years.
And she appeared next to me (riding a bike).
We look at each other but didn't acknowledge...
This is on repeat now - amazing transition at 3:10.


----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 19, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 19, 2016)

?????????
*Estamos en mantenimiento. Por favor, inténtalo dentro de una hora.



Tranquillo

Mierda

*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 20, 2016)

It's not the original but is the best version. Fact


----------



## hipipol (Oct 20, 2016)

Buildin an smoking.....a mans endeavours should always be strong and purposeful......


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 21, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



 OMG Forgot all about this little treasure!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 21, 2016)

Fabric 90 Scuba - pretty bangin'


----------



## blairsh (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)

Perfect for a Sunday morning. Love this.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## nogojones (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## Voley (Oct 23, 2016)

Good garagey band from California that I heard for the first time a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 23, 2016)

Cheesy wonder tune...


----------



## hipipol (Oct 23, 2016)

Just to restore balance like, that last ones a bit happy.....


----------



## Kesher (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 23, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2016)

A 204 track Robert Hood marathon


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 27, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 27, 2016)

Have a shit kickin day... kitchen needed some cleanin batterage


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2016)

Seriously cool, deep house :-


----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 27, 2016)

Always leaves me tears, big softie that i am...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 27, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



 omg... <3


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2016)

Garbage version 2.0


----------



## Numbers (Oct 28, 2016)

This Brinsley Forde version of the Dennis Brown classic, thanks ska invita


----------



## blairsh (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 28, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)

You know. Or you don't.


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

...big up to that "bug eyed buddy" Greg Edwardes.

Just love that intro...


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

No romance without finance. 


TUNE!!!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




Where are you digging these classics from?!


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2016)

degsy said:


>



 I can remember dancing to this at an under 18's night in Bristol...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> You know. Or you don't.




*Jumps up and down* 

I know! I know!


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

Time to don the Farahs and white socks at the Cats Whiskers...


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

...and not the abortion that was the "Motorway" Mick/Nick version....ewwwww.

love the flutey/trumpety bit.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

Quality quality tune...what a groove...


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

...the derivative wasn't too bad either...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

WHAT A TUNE!


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

BritFunk...



...Godwin Logie at the controls...


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

...oh man love this tune.

(sorry but steve walsh murdered this tune.)


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

Classic...



...and deffo NOT the Kenny Thomas version.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2016)

Play this one as LOUDLY as possible.


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

....love this...so smooth...hmmm hmmm


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

For some reason I always played the instrumental of this classic...



...and knew every single note of the keyboard solo...


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

We'll work until it's time to stop oh bebaaaay...



...boom chune dat.


----------



## degsy (Oct 29, 2016)

...and the original. Preferred the rockers revenge one but big love for Mr Grant...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2016)

Drive by Truckers - Southern Rock Opera


----------



## moody (Oct 29, 2016)

listening to the radio stations from GTA, vice city,  wildstyle at the moment, great selection of 80s electro & early hip hop.



currently playing, clear by cybotron.... a very dystopian tune upon reflection!


----------



## degsy (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Oct 30, 2016)

...this song used to almost give me orgasms.


----------



## degsy (Oct 30, 2016)

...sweet


----------



## degsy (Oct 30, 2016)

...you must be from another galaxy.


----------



## degsy (Oct 30, 2016)

Novelty Funk...


----------



## degsy (Oct 30, 2016)

...always the B side. TUNE!

...just love that flutey flute.


----------



## degsy (Oct 30, 2016)

...always reminds me of my friend Renu who used to "borrow" my TDK SAX90 with this and other songs on.

...and she used to call it "hip diddy bop"


----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Oct 30, 2016)

Spotifying the re-imagined/remixed version of Endtroducing.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 30, 2016)

Sunday chills eh?


----------



## hipipol (Oct 30, 2016)

ht


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 31, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 1, 2016)

Second chance - Shinedown


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 1, 2016)

Masterpiece.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 1, 2016)

TUNE!!!!!!!

What a pair of lung...


----------



## degsy (Nov 1, 2016)

...poor Luther 

"So busy day dreaming bout you baby..."


----------



## degsy (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 1, 2016)

...classic from Mr chocolate salty balls himself.


----------



## degsy (Nov 1, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2016)

Coming to take you away


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 2, 2016)

Moonlight shadow - saw what you did there


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> Moonlight shadow - saw what you did there


...had to be done.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...and the Oldfield version.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 2, 2016)

This always reminds me of seeing them support Motorhead at the Manchester Apollo. Some hairy arsed biker broke my little toe!


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...those sideburns, lol.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...pour a little sugar on me honey...

TUNE!!!!


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 2, 2016)

Isn't shuffle a wonderful thing


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...wifey loves this one...especially the flute bit.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> Isn't shuffle a wonderful thing



Youtube is a wonderful thing...(minus the adverts of course)



...love the mood.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...fkIn BRILLIANT!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



lol...nice derivative. Not heard that one before.

I'ma post some more...related tunes...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)

degsy said:


> lol...nice derivative. Not heard that one before.
> 
> I'ma post some more...related tunes...



It stay plays out well now.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...my fave Bill Withers song.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...you're a vegetable.


...TUNE!!! I know every note of this one.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...dat bass...hmm hmm hmm...


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...quality a bit iffy 


...better quality but instrumental only...


...nuff love for Eddy Grant.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

BOY!!!!


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

Bob James is one of my heroes...went to see him in Camden with 4-play in an intimate charity/tribute concert soon after Grover Washington died. 
The dude is a God...it was a brilliant concert...and they were introduced by another broadcasting hero of mine...Robbie Vincent.



...what a refreshingly uplifting tune.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...love this. I know every damn note.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


>



Nice...
...probably sacrilege...but this is the version I have (and prefer).


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...let me show you a real good time, come along with me I'lll set your body FREEEEEEEE....


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...you may be down, no one around, but I'll be there just a face in the crowd
and I'll be looking you, I'll keep running to you, to improve your state of mind...

LOVE IT!!!


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

Time is running out
Let there be no doubt
We should sort things out
If we care

Like we say we do
Not just empty words
For a week or two
Make the world

Your priority
Try to live your life
Ecologically
Play a part

In a greater scheme
Try to live the dream
On a wider scene

Let's come together
Right now
Oh yeah
In sweet harmony

...proper hippy vibes. Love it.


----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 2, 2016)

...sometimes the very thing you're looking for, is the one thing you can't see.


----------



## degsy (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## degsy (Nov 3, 2016)

...back in the early days of the youtubez, I was trying to find this song not knowing the artist or the title...I thought it was called "Ruler with the millimetre". Suffice to say my search was unsuccessful...and I eventually found it by accident.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 3, 2016)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 3, 2016)

The "Disco Round The World" thread got me listening to Aslan....they were flipping brilliant...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 4, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




One of my all time favs...never get fed up of this tune


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 4, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 4, 2016)

I love Molly Hatchet


----------



## Purdie (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Purdie (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Purdie (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 5, 2016)

An Hour of Yugoslav Communist Music.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 5, 2016)

An hour of Palestinian Communist Music.

One hour of Hebrew Communist Music.


----------



## Purdie (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 5, 2016)




----------



## Buckaroo (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 6, 2016)

Orang Utan 

An hour of Communist ESPERANTO music:



Posting the link, this time, because otherwise no one would believe me.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 7, 2016)

Ruby, My Dear. I love this very much.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## flypanam (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 8, 2016)

Sometimes only Richie will do  ( I know it's a Who cover, but he does it beautifully)


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 8, 2016)

Pannonica, from Brilliant Corners. It's more than music, it's holy art.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 8, 2016)

Idris2002 said:


> An Hour of Yugoslav Communist Music.



plz link.

Im mad for eastern european and balkan shit.

E: is it this?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 9, 2016)

Pretty much just listen to hard drill these days.



Authentic. Uncompromising. Filters out the lightweight fun-havers.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 9, 2016)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Pretty much just listen to hard drill these days.
> 
> 
> 
> Authentic. Uncompromising. Filters out the lightweight fun-havers.




Wanna make some industrial techno at gabba tempos with drill  sounds?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Nov 9, 2016)

dialectician said:


> Wanna make some industrial techno at gabba tempos with drill  sounds?



Not really, no.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## pug (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2016)

Suddenly....


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 9, 2016)

dialectician said:


> plz link.
> 
> Im mad for eastern european and balkan shit.
> 
> E: is it this?



That's it, yes. Check out the hour of Moroccan communist music on the same channel.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 9, 2016)

Does it get any sexier! - Long haired men in suits - my weakness


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 9, 2016)

And just because...


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 9, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Suddenly....





Cheesy as fuck but you can't fault their energy 

Strip the Trumpton stuff out and they had the makings of a decent tune


----------



## ska invita (Nov 9, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Cheesy as fuck but you can't fault their energy
> 
> Strip the Trumpton stuff out and they had the makings of a decent tune


funny you say that, i was thinking exactly the same thing. Bitd this was filed under cheesey sell outs, but listening back as you say, take out the Trumpton bits and its a solid track. The drums with the fire alarm bells over it sounds tight! The piano breakdown is a bit cheeseypeas, but ive had worse


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 9, 2016)

ska invita said:


> funny you say that, i was thinking exactly the same thing. Bitd this was filed under cheesey sell outs, but listening back as you say, take out the Trumpton bits and its a solid track. The drums with the fire alarm bells over it sounds tight! The piano breakdown is a bit cheeseypeas, but ive had worse



Well.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 9, 2016)

1992! Paradox


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## pug (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## stavros (Nov 10, 2016)

_Deez Nuts
_
It's recently emerged as my new favourite track on _The Chronic_. Lots of Snoop, lots of Nate Dogg, and only a little of Dre vocals.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## pesh (Nov 10, 2016)

ska invita said:


> funny you say that, i was thinking exactly the same thing. Bitd this was filed under cheesey sell outs, but listening back as you say, take out the Trumpton bits and its a solid track. The drums with the fire alarm bells over it sounds tight! The piano breakdown is a bit cheeseypeas, but ive had worse


it is all about the fire bells


----------



## pesh (Nov 10, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 11, 2016)

Seems apt...


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 11, 2016)

Jus thinking about our time stupidity, greed and the belief in "Hardman" Putin, farage, Chump all dem Bamabaclaat element dem -  focus on dis


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## muvva (Nov 11, 2016)

Frankie Paul- Sara


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## muvva (Nov 11, 2016)

Sade.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 12, 2016)

Whenever I get disilllusioned with the zeitgeist, I turn to this. Like Bach, Thelonious Monk is one of the only musicians to truly create his own universe, and one that is punishing, childlike, and highly dissonant. Monk did all this on piano and is a master juggler of tension, untouched as a great composer.

An unexpected trajectory of my life is suddenly listening to nothing but Monk which i have done for the past three years. I only stumbled upon him by accident and got addicted. Even jazz fans far on their journey find his work difficult but i jumped in very headily.

Although I would never describe myself as a 'jazz fan' I know the chords of this particular tune very well, including the solos (Max Roach's drum solo is my favourite, around 5 mins in). What swings, swings and Brilliant Corners - the opener of which I play now - offers comfort during these dark times.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## pug (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 14, 2016)

muvva said:


> Sade.





See what you think.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## pug (Nov 14, 2016)




----------



## bimble (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 15, 2016)

sums up my last 2 months.


----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 15, 2016)

Shonen Knife cover the Ramones:


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 15, 2016)

A couple from Lzzy


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


>





Tune!!!!!


----------



## pieandmashfirm (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)

If I had a choice, I'd always choose


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> If I had a choice, I'd always choose



might be more tempted by hate


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> might be more tempted by hate




Can't fool me Mr. Pickman's model ...you are just a one full tank of love


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> Can't fool me Mr. Pickman's model ...you are just a one full tank of love


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)

oooh P I L  'Pickmans In Love'...

LOVE that tune btw


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> oooh P I L  'Pickmans In Love'...
> 
> LOVE that tune btw


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)

Watch out Pickman's model


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)

For Fizzerbird


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> Watch out Pickman's model


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> For Fizzerbird




erm...I'm not sure how to take that...


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 15, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> erm...I'm not sure how to take that...




Don't worry Fizz. we all love you


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 15, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> Don't worry Fizz. we all love you


 thanks mate  x


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 16, 2016)

Perfect Q for today etc.......


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 16, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


>



Bloody hell, I saw them support Alice Cooper on his nightmare returns tour at Manchester Apollo....they were shyte and didn't go down too well...added to Alice only doing just over an hour...the Newcastle brown soon added to peoples bad moods and pissed offness(?)


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 16, 2016)

Siouxsie said:


> Bloody hell, I saw them support Alice Cooper on his nightmare returns tour at Manchester Apollo....they were shyte and didn't go down too well...added to Alice only doing just over an hour...the Newcastle brown soon added to peoples bad moods and pissed offness(?)


yeh well newcastle brown will do that to even the most cheerful people, it's chemicals mixed with piss


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 16, 2016)

My fave


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 16, 2016)




----------



## Purdie (Nov 17, 2016)

NPO Radio 2


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 17, 2016)

Possibly my favourite cover version...


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 17, 2016)

And this a close second


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

Love playin' this one out.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

This is timeless.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

The influence of DJ Cheese all over this.


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 18, 2016)

I been listening to milk lately 

and tribe


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 18, 2016)

fu k yessss


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

pengaleng said:


> I been listening to milk lately
> 
> and tribe



Going to be honest here and say that Tribe never really rocked me - the remixes of their stuff was good - but the whole 'Native Tongues' movement was seriously over-rated and politically redundant bullshit. Queen Latifah? No. No. No. Monie Love - remember her back in Covent Garden days - a fine looking woman  - but not a great lyricist.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 18, 2016)

tribe aint in my top 3 lol


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

Almost forgot Kane - yup - here is a line in the sand.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm laughing at Drake etc right now...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

One of UK Hip Hop's greatest moments - for the MCing and the DJing.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

Speakin' of Covent Garden...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)

For Rutita...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## flypanam (Nov 18, 2016)

Mixtape #77

Sandro Perri's mix tape


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 19, 2016)

can you tell what he did there?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 20, 2016)

Listening to the new Justice album.  Really enjoyed the last couple of singles.


----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 20, 2016)

This is a great performance, really funny at the start too


----------



## Kesher (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 23, 2016)

This is suiting my mood, and that of the boards I think


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 23, 2016)

Sadly, true.

ETA: By pure coincidence it is 37 years ago today since Judee Sill died aged 35.


----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 23, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Perfect Q for today etc.......





I would say I prefer the original but in dance music, what is the original?


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 24, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


> I would say I prefer the original but in dance music, what is the original?


Well think you'll find Mozart and others ripped melody from old folk songs so the  tendency has been strong for a while - personally find this less histrionic and with a simpler time signature than Queen and thus easier to dance to.....
What about this??


----------



## ringo (Nov 24, 2016)

Tear jerker but what a tune


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



 Fucking love this!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


>




TUNE!!!!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




Give me the keys to ma bimma! 

* soz has to be done everytime I hear this...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## pengaleng (Nov 24, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Selecta!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 25, 2016)

hipipol said:


>




That takes me back to a lovely warm evening some years ago. Nice choice.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 26, 2016)

I saw 'The Pop Group' on thursday at the 100club. I only wish I'd been old enough to see them originally :


----------



## hipipol (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 26, 2016)

Ignore the title its the flip - Funakadelik..... love it,,,,,,


----------



## hipipol (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 26, 2016)




----------



## pug (Nov 27, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 29, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## cantsin (Nov 30, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




always loved this version as well, people used to play out out back around 91/92


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)

cantsin said:


> always loved this version as well, people used to play out out back around 91/92




Both are great - the O'Jays being the original.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 30, 2016)

Kesher said:


>





thank fuck that's not a remake of the Manu Chao song


----------



## Kesher (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Nov 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 1, 2016)

Kesher - your posts are _interesting_ - but are any of those girls legal?! There appears to be a very problematic dichotomy at play (sexually, politically and racially) in the videos.

As Foucault would observe - rupture, rupture, rupture!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 1, 2016)

Just post some more!


----------



## Kesher (Dec 1, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 1, 2016)

Kesher said:


>


----------



## flypanam (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## ringo (Dec 2, 2016)

My new jukebox. Just back from beng repaired by the electronics wizard, loaded it up and sounding great


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 2, 2016)

Friday Faith no more fest


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 2, 2016)

Something mellow


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 2, 2016)

And just because.... I love this version _and_ I was at this concert


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm in a coffee shop. They're playing something the guy behind the counter says is Childish Gambino's new album. I'm surprised to say I quite like it. It's not like the ersatz hip hop I associate with him (whether fairly or not).  Maybe I'm just tired, but this sounds to me like very respectable funk. Who knew?


----------



## red & green (Dec 2, 2016)

New Omar album


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## starfish (Dec 4, 2016)

Been listening to Radio6 for the last few hours. Theyve really been banging out some tunes.


----------



## danski (Dec 4, 2016)

Loads of random shit but then just fancied listening to this


----------



## hipipol (Dec 5, 2016)

Elusive Campari Lifestyle Beach bar tosh.....


----------



## hipipol (Dec 5, 2016)

Classic 90s big room house


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 5, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2016)

1 is shit i will go on you tube again to find another 1 or 2


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2016)

yiss


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2016)

Leaves me skeptical that Bob couldn't sing


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## moon (Dec 7, 2016)

I cant stop listening to Junior Senior 'Move Your feet' its such a happy song


----------



## hipipol (Dec 7, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 8, 2016)

Sweet dreams Lou xx


----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2016)

No apols


----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2016)

If you want to be hero then just listen to me


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## moon (Dec 8, 2016)

Capleton - Jah Jah City ... I think the video is amazing!


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 8, 2016)

Deeeeep Deeeep House


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2016)

Good morning and happy birthday fizzerbird 




Have a lovely day! x


----------



## ska invita (Dec 9, 2016)

classic record but never knew what it was called - love vibes  - big e vibes too - making my eyes water a bit


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Tom A (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 10, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 11, 2016)

gentlegreen said:


>




That is what we need, more love and feel good vibes. *Group hug everyone*.


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 11, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 11, 2016)

rubbershoes said:


>




Eh eh!


----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## boohoo (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 13, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 13, 2016)

Proto-D&B anyone?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 14, 2016)

Following on from the Christmas music thread, here are The Waitresses on OGWT in1982.
The second song on this, No Guilt was one I played a lot back then.
The edit between first and second is a bit staggered, but nothing to do with me.


----------



## flypanam (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 15, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 16, 2016)

its all about Queen for me these days....although im still addicted to Thelonious Monk.


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 16, 2016)

in prep for my boogieing tonight...


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## flypanam (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 17, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


>




Memories - saw Bog Youth in a warehouse on Bristol docks ( Dennis Brown as the support act!!!!), well before the rebuild then on to a party at the bamboo club - all things that are gone...
Ace selection


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 18, 2016)

Open Lab FM - coolest Ibiza radio. Closely associated with Heart - the new coolest club.

openlab.fm


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 19, 2016)

hipipol said:


> Memories - saw Bog Youth in a warehouse on Bristol docks ( Dennis Brown as the support act!!!!), well before the rebuild then on to a party at the bamboo club - all things that are gone...
> Ace selection



I saw a lot of things in the Docks warehouses... x


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 19, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



So...I went to Groove Records in Soho to buy this....BUT...ended up getting the original...



...by accident and didn't realise it until I got home and listened to it. Took it back to the shop at the next opportunity to return it and get the other one (at the time I didn't know who the artist was). I remember the man who served me behind the counter looking at me in disbelief/disgust that I wanted the cover version, and I was already intimidated by entering those small record shops where everyone seems to know what their doing. Anyway he reluctantly exchanged it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2016)

Possibly my number one tune of all time


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 19, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 19, 2016)

That Twigs, like Bjork had joined Portishead
Brizzle still a run ting

PS She be a Zummerset goirl


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 19, 2016)

Sometimes you suddenly remember younger times, forever tunes and that you are a raggamuffin at heart....amongst other things..


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 19, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Sometimes you suddenly remember younger times, forever tunes and that you are a raggamuffin at heart....amongst other things..



 TUNA! Ruti!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 19, 2016)

Chaplin's music. I love Gershwin too, highly emotive.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 20, 2016)

Bit of Jimi out of loyalty to Fred


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 20, 2016)

Had a bit of an elvis fest with some of my neighbours this evening down the pub . Some old memories shared and a bag of beer handed to me gratis for going home . Warm mood so love this.


----------



## Casually Red (Dec 20, 2016)

.

French Algerian songstress . V good I reckon


----------



## Kesher (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 20, 2016)

Today's dollop of dub.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 20, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 21, 2016)

fizzerbird said:


> TUNA! Ruti!


LOvers....
Wha Gwan|??>?
Salecta!!!


----------



## hipipol (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 21, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 21, 2016)

(Make sure you drop the version inna dance


RULER version


----------



## hipipol (Dec 21, 2016)

Rewind, please operator, jack it up, come agin.....


----------



## hipipol (Dec 21, 2016)

As we are in the "Party Season" etc.......


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 21, 2016)

An all time favourite of mine and I just heard it on a perfume ad!


----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)

more draw vicar??????


----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Casually Red (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 22, 2016)

Casually Red said:


>



very beautiful


----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## albionism (Dec 23, 2016)

At this very moment, I'm minding an art gallery by myself. I have had no visitors
what so ever thus far today. I have taken quite a few shrooms, I have Mezzanine by
Massive Attack blasting throughout the gallery. What a joy to revisit that album
from time to time. "Group Four" has just kicked off, I'm in a happy place right now.


----------



## pug (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 24, 2016)

Warming upto some present wrapping.


----------



## Cosmic (Dec 24, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



TUNE!!!

...as was this one...


----------



## blairsh (Dec 24, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 24, 2016)

Private eyes, they're watching you...


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2016)

I see no good reason why not!



Somehow got here on Youtube from a Rick Parfit start.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 25, 2016)

Wendy from Red Velvet


----------



## pug (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2016)

Enjoying the post above. Perfect sunny Christmas morning music.


----------



## Kesher (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2016)

Someone has turned me back onto this vibe. Thank you. Merry Christmas and all that.


----------



## pug (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 25, 2016)

I always seem to drift back to bluesy Neil Young by the end of Christmas day.

Always.


----------



## sealion (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 25, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 25, 2016)

listening to this album... fuck me but it's good


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 26, 2016)

blairsh said:


>



 'Diggers' Dozen


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 26, 2016)

Inspired by Sea Lion  recent contributions on here I am having a reggae in all it's various guises afternoon whilst I get wrecked on my xmas stash...


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## sealion (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2016)

Deffo more Pills, Vicar?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2016)

Van Morrison. Inarticulate Speech of the Heart


----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2016)

Been looking for this on Uwank from time

Real big early days proper UK soundsystem offering, espec P2 - jack t up, com again......


----------



## Kesher (Dec 26, 2016)

Kawaii J-Pop


----------



## Kesher (Dec 26, 2016)

K-Pop


----------



## Anton (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Purdie (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 27, 2016)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 28, 2016)

the police and the BBC request your details


----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## krink (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 28, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)

It was a toss up between Southern rock or sleazy 80's


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## belboid (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 29, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 31, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



 One of my fav songs...always sing it when I'm pissed!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)

Happy New Year Fizzer!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 31, 2016)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Happy New Year Fizzer!


 Happy New Year Beats & Pieces  x


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## Cosmic (Dec 31, 2016)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 31, 2016)

Baka Beyond


----------



## Purdie (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 1, 2017)

Kawaii J-Pop with a kick


----------



## Kesher (Jan 1, 2017)

K-Pop


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 1, 2017)

Cantata No. 147, 'Herz und Mund und Tat und Leben,' BWV 147- Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring.flac


----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2017)

Short conscious lyrics version excursion on the Its Raining riddim


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 3, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2017)

I'm getting flashbacks to my nerdy short-wave listening adolescence in the cold war 70s ...
In those days I didn't have a clue what they were all about.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2017)

More nostalgia from even further back ..:-

http://www.turnipnet.com/radio/fauredolly.wav

http://www.turnipnet.com/radio/lwm.wav


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2017)

13 - Pavan & Galliard a 6 in C Major (40:34)


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 4, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


>




Great memories flooding back, with The Wonderstuff supporting!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 4, 2017)

True words.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 6, 2017)




----------



## Ax^ (Jan 7, 2017)

this station is now operational


----------



## hipipol (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 8, 2017)

Nicely mad.........


----------



## Anton (Jan 8, 2017)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

TUNE!!!!!!


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Missus used to LOVE that tune.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 12, 2017)

well, I loved him back in the day (call it sisters constantly playing him, even through the 90's....I loved Listen Without Prejudice (admittedly hadnt listened to it even once since the 90's before after Christmas). my love of Prince did not have a reciprocal affect on my sisters, bar one!)


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Ok I'm currently on a Rod Temperton binge...starting with one of my favourite George Benson songs which I forgot was written by Temperton...and didn't realise that it was originally a Heatwave song...



love the Guitar/Keyboard play "fight" with Herbie Hancock...
TUNE!!!!



(prefer the Benson version)


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

"...here we are, and it's growing stronger day by daaaaaay...."


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 12, 2017)

Unusual but always special when Prince did a cover. He did loads of covers live, however, the seven times I saw him live (really unusual choices too, like Play that funky music, A case of you, Come together, Whole Lotta Love, etc). Lucky me to have had the experience. This, one of my favourite love songs 'I cant make you love me' was made famous by George Michael (I prefer George's version, but Prince's twist is great)


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

I've still got the 7 inch of this somewhere in my garage.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheesypoof said:


> Unusual but always special when Prince did a cover. He did loads of covers live, however, the seven times I saw him live (really unusual choices too, like Play that funky music, A case of you, Come together, Whole Lotta Love, etc). Lucky me to have had the experience. This, one of my favourite love songs 'I cant make you love me' was made famous by George Michael (I prefer George's version, but Prince's twist is great)




That is bloody impressive - never heard that version before - THANK YOU CP.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 12, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> That is bloody impressive - never heard that version before - THANK YOU CP.



My pleasure always, especially Prince X


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Always and forever, each moment with you, it's just like a dream to me, that somehow came true...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

Cosmic is droppin' tunes!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 12, 2017)

Always a classic by George Michael. I remember being about 11 and me and my best friend spent our evenings watching MTV  (we were quite financially impoverished kids, but culturally RICH, growing up in 1980's Dublin). This was one of our favourites. I love the gospel chords of this so much


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

When the world is on your shoulder, gotta straighten up your act and boogie down...



...livin' crazy that's the only way.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheesypoof said:


> Always a classic by George Michael. I remember being about 11 and me and my best friend spent our evenings watching MTV (we adored this as we are both great at music and live and breathe it, we were also quite financially impoverished kids, but culturally RICH, growing up in 1980's northside of Dublin). This was one of our favourites. I love the gospel chords of this so much



TUNE!!!

I wasn't really into him that much but my missus loved his stuff and this was one of the ones that I liked.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Let that rythm get into you...don't try to fight it...



TUNE!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheesypoof said:


> 'I cant make you love me' was made famous by George Michael (I prefer George's version, but Prince's twist is great)



It was made famous by Bonnie Raitt in 1991, Prince covered/released it 5 years later in 1996, George Michael in 2000 and Adele 2011.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

I need to see the heaven in your eyes...



...what a great way to end an album.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Classic album.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

BTW Adele kills it...

Bonnie or Adele on that tune all the way.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Classic album.


Indeed one of my favourites. Bought it from HMV Oxford Street £4.99, still got the price label on the cover.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> It was made famous by Bonnie Raitt in 1991, Prince covered/released it 5 years later in 1996, George Michael in 2000 and Adele 2011.




Thanks, i didnt know the song till GM covered it. Still gutted


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheesypoof said:


> Thanks, i didnt know the song till GM covered it. Still gutted



Gutted about his death yes lovely. He has so much good music to remember him for though aside from that cover.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Gutted about his death yes lovely. He has so much good music to remember him for though aside from that cover.



I loved his cover. But like Prince, he was best at his own choons (well, i will excuse Prince his live covers) X


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 12, 2017)

George Michael doing Love is a losing game. I'm not lying when i say i did think once when i heard it back in 2007 that he would do a great version. I dont think this is it, but I think he was very emotional and sad singing it


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Cheesypoof said:


> George Michael doing Love is a losing game. I'm not lying when i say i did think once when i heard it back in 2007 that he would do a great version. I dont think this is it, but I think he was very emotional and sad singing it




My eldest brother ( a singer) says that this is one of the best love songs ever written, I can see/feel his point. A great cover by GM but Amy owned it.

She didn't even have to try. We believe her.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 12, 2017)

George had spectacular gospel chops which made him an irresistably brilliant singer like Freddie Mercury (also a big gospel fan and there is plenty of it in Queen if you listen hard.... my favourite Prince style is also 'Gospel Prince' which the public didnt hear that often but fans know it well. His last tour, Prince & A Microphone is worth trying to get bootlegs of, as many of the songs are stripped down to their gospel roots, and you realise that the 'gospel' element is quite prevalent throughout his work....if you want examples I am happy to blab about it for hours on the RIP Prince thread O+>...people, go back and visit some time ).


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

We the generation, we have had enough...



Love those horns. Classy.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

This has been my ear worm for a few days...no surprise as it's one of my all time favourites....



From this album...Come down Sister Nancy, again and again... Fond memories of listening to her as a kid/teenager.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

...that bass tho...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

That melty synth though...


----------



## Anton (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jan 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> This has been my ear worm for a few days...no surprise as it's one of my all time favourites....
> 
> 
> 
> From this album...Come down Sister Nancy, again and again... Fond memories of listening to her as a kid/teenager.



Ha. I was listening to yellowman earlier and got me thinking about the stalag ridim and how many times it was used.

Sister Nancy & Producer Winston Riley's Son Talk 'Bam Bam' Sample on Kanye West's 'The Life of Pablo'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Ha. I was listening to yellowman earlier and got me thinking about the stalag ridim and how many times it was used.
> 
> Sister Nancy & Producer Winston Riley's Son Talk 'Bam Bam' Sample on Kanye West's 'The Life of Pablo'



Ha! Yellowman was a main stay in our house.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

100% barefoot ghetto grown...

...de government BAN ME but me never scream..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

. You spotted it!


----------



## sealion (Jan 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> stay in our house


No body move,,,,


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> No body move,,,,



Yeah we were trapped!


----------



## sealion (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Dem affi run...ribbit...


----------



## sealion (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Gunman ah tell me weh yu get de gun fram, yu musse get it from a farign lan...



...you come pan de scene wid de M16.

RIDDIM!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Don't follow bad company...



What a riddim


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Fatis Burrell all day long...



Chains and shackles are off of my feet but still iyah man is not free...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Cosmic said:


> What a riddim



Late night blues.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Love this tune....



(he went to my school)


----------



## sealion (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Late night blues.



Indeed...

...version Excursion...also similar to this...


----------



## sealion (Jan 12, 2017)

The reggae keeps me going through the winter although these tunes sound much sweeter when the sun is shining.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Another boom tune...


Is it a friend or a relative...is it an aunt or uncle...

RIDDIM!!!!!!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Na badda come wid yu ringcraft...



bassline...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Who god bless no man curse...



...dem want fe put big padlock pan me mout...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

There is a land far far away...it's called Addis Ababa...



...ruler and respeck...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Avoiding the much loved Golden Hen for a change, amongst others...

*Bed time. 

*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Jah is watching you...

...what a beautiful smile...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2017)

Cosmic said:


> Jah is watching you...





NIght night...much fun.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> NIght night...much fun.


Bonsoir...very enjoyable exchange


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 12, 2017)

Bit of old skool


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Bit of old skool




'Old Skool'.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



lol, can you get away with that in here 

This is my fave Buju tune...



...I've got to rise up alleviate the stress...
...he who seeks knowledge begins with humbleness...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



I'll take your top cat and raise it to a SUPERCAT


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

Cosmic said:


> lol, can you get away with that in here
> 
> This is my fave Buju tune...
> 
> ...




Snowflakes gonna melt...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

Butterfly...butterfly...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

fi de gyal dem we bawl...



riddim...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Lickle miss hmmmm gwan like she big...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>



I still have this 12 inch bought from Dub Vendor Clapham Junction, prefered the B side but both are good.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Dad used to love listening to the Glen Campbell version...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Another one of my dad's tunes that I LOVED listening to...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



YES!!!!

Fuck knows what he's singing about but I love that tune...and this one too...



dem drum beats...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

First of all you got me mixed up with somebody you done slept with done crept with...



...the sex was great but the headaches I can't take, I think I made a very big mistake.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

(I have that album too...someone bought it for a birthday pressie)


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Possibly sacrilege...what the hell...



...I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

...and while we're on a SAW trip...



...which can be mixed with...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

Cosmic said:


> ...and while we're on a SAW trip...
> 
> 
> 
> ...which can be mixed with...




I can mix anything and everything...and I do...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)

You either know or you don't -


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> I can mix anything and everything...and I do...




My fave Kylie...

...then there was youuuu...



...music you were playing really blew my mind...

TUNE!!!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 12, 2017)

I want to make it with you...



...is the world still spinning around.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

This one probably doesn't get played that often...but I like it...



we gotta make it right so we can have it all tomorrow but we must get started today...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Damn...and I was just about to go to bed...then you had to go and start posting one of my favourite groups...

...saw them twice at Wembley Arena.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Love this groove...



...there's quite a few Kansas City Milkmen in u75.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

One smalltown boy...who's dreams were higher...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



lol, I also have that 12 inch. Jimmy Jam and Terry Lewis (you can't blame Lewis, lol)


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Speaking of Jam and Lewis...



TUNE!!!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

...another one in my collection...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

...the dub mix...



...love the atmosphere.


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



YES YES YES YES!!!!

Favourite D-mode song EVER!!!

(although I do prefer the album mix)


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

I really need to go to bed now, lol


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Too many tunedems...



...oletta adams


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

...chuck out the Style bring back the Jam...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

...the grabbin' hands...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

I don't care how you get here...



(endorsed by Bono)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Back off for diplomatic relations...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

...and I just can't seem to get enough...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

...complicating circulating...


----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2017)

Lighter stuf..


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

...that bass tho...


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Franco the godfather of soukous


----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Mesmeric stuff...


----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 13, 2017)

Inspired by the 90's....started listening back again to Seal. Although a huge superstar, he is an incredible songwriter as well as killer vocalist. I've never been crazy about really commercial artists but like George Michael, you cant deny this man's talent. Was reading about him last night and he writes all his own material too


----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## discobastard (Jan 13, 2017)

Just got my second Cavern OAM CD.  It's like Stereolab (obviously) but with the hard edge that I always wanted


----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2017)




----------



## Cosmic (Jan 13, 2017)

Reminds me of Kiss 100


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 14, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 15, 2017)

Slackness time...




Rub hard, feel u size increase
Where are todays Echo and Levi???


----------



## hipipol (Jan 15, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 15, 2017)

Happy new year like..


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 16, 2017)

If you don't look at my usual posts, forget that, Listen to this


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 18, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 18, 2017)

Nice


----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2017)

Fuck off English


----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jan 20, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jan 21, 2017)

Utter cheese.


----------



## sealion (Jan 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jan 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 24, 2017)

all women marching (family and friends) and here is the song im thinking


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 24, 2017)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2017)

Wall day.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2017)

These lyrics; 1980!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 25, 2017)

brogdale said:


> These lyrics; 1980!




Classic. Important. Sadly, still relevant.


----------



## moon (Jan 25, 2017)

Children of the Ghetto by Courtney Pine  I had the honour of working with him a few years ago... a truly genius musician


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 25, 2017)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2017)

1973


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 26, 2017)

I like this mix of King Crimson's Moonchild with Agnes Odel's Fuel to Fire


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 26, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 27, 2017)

Saw them last night support Sabbath - wonderful


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2017)

Fuckin tune!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2017)

Back in full form
Listen up Yankees, wipe the floor wiv yer trap shite


----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2017)

He's right, didn't used to rate him, till don't really........
 but that.....


----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2017)

These styles aint brand new
I bought this years back - played it out a few times, too hard for most 12 or so years ago - actually maybe more time....


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 29, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2017)

Big for Offshore down the arches, when he was still dying himself pink...


----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2017)

loving this........


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 2, 2017)

Three classics from Cleethorpes Winter Garden All-Nighters.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 2, 2017)

And I'd like to think Pharell handed a few dollars over to Clifford Frazier for this.


----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 3, 2017)

Listening to this and just brings back so many great memories with this one person.

Just want to say thanks to her


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 4, 2017)

I love this so much.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2017)

Shit - full length mirror in bathroom curse...
fark me I chubbed up serious over these cold weather days - comfort food - not much comforted by what I saw...
Message to self.....


----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2017)

Love em all...
Final selection is defffo more pills vicar style.....


----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2017)

What Miles would be unto were he still with us........


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 5, 2017)

fuck vanilla ice


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

Currently digging 
*Dvořák - Symphony No. 9*


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

Hong Kong baby... I'm so not into "twerking" ... it's rotten


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

now we're talking


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

fucking PK dj set begins here.

Hold tight


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

weep with me for John Hurt


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

Have this, ya heathens. Turn it up.


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

Saturday night party peeps!!

Go into the woods with this...


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

bring it


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

hedge partying my bets...


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

No retreat now


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

hold tight


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

This one is for butcherapron. I know he loves this.


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

keeping on


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

old skool urbanites know this one


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

grrr


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

I leave you with Kate


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

page 450 is mine alone.


----------



## pk (Feb 5, 2017)

sleep well chumrades xx


----------



## PoliticalHound (Feb 5, 2017)

PsyMusic UK - Welcome to the psychedelic underground


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 5, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2017)

Hare Krsna

Radio Haidakhan - Ambient


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2017)

Sod the wafty bollocks, time for slackness


----------



## Kesher (Feb 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2017)

All dem Korea pop slaves is a vile thing
Check this for another version of contempt for women


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


>



That's fkin awesome! Nice one


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol said:


> All dem Korea pop slaves is a vile thing
> Check this for another version of contempt for women



That's fkin awesome too.

Reminds me of that scamp Ringolevio.
Hope he's sleeping well, the cheeky tyke. Got me in trouble back in the day..


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Can't do asian teeny-pop

Just no. It's shit.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> That's fkin awesome too.
> 
> Reminds me of that scamp Ringolevio.
> Hope he's sleeping well, the cheeky tyke. Got me in trouble back in the day..


Check this not u style I no, but tune eh?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

K-Pop, J-Pop, girl-bands that look 12 years old. Nope.

It's like everything that was shit about 90's speed-garage, hi-pitch saccarin vocal, off the back of all those London 'ardcore tunes like Mr Kirk, Acen, Rabbit City... and twist it from being sinister to something that Asian karaoke clubs take seriously.

I think it all changed when that dance machine was invented - that thing in arcades, big scaffold cage with colour dancefloor pads and a game screen.

It trancended being a crazy fuckwit spangling about on the dancefloor to an art forn performed for a robot to award points.

Guess you had to be there.

I tried so hard, in Gangnam, Tokyo, Hong Kong, even Jakarta, they all dig that J pop or K pop.

Maybe I'm getting old.

But add all that exploited schoolgirl PR shit, and I'm just NOPE
It's a Barbie world, and I ain't in it.


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Check this not u style I no, but tune eh?



Me & Hype sort of go back a long way..not seen him or that lot for over a decade.. He was alright.. his missus at the time was a fukn nightmare - see also Rampling - to be fair I was a nightmare..


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

We sued the label and won a grand off them .. long story!! (Not Hype)
It was a bad fuck-up with their security. Bad. Long time ago in Brighton. Or Bedford. Or Braintree...

Forget it...
Music!!


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> Me & Hype go back a long way. And all that V crowd.. He was alright.. his missus at the time was a fukn nightmare - see also Rampling


Mrs Ramplin hated me in Milk Bar queue, Danny was peace and love (ie utterly twatted) when I worked for Fanatazia in Ibiza ( KU - get the name right...)... nice geezer shit technique but ace tunes....


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Mrs Ramplin hated me in Milk Bar queue, Danny was peace and love (ie utterly twatted) when I worked for Fanatazia in Ibiza ( KU - get the name right...)... nice geezer shit technique but ace tunes....


LOL I forgot you knew Milk Bar!!
And Mud Club??
Any of the Phil Salon parties she fkn hated me there, I think I must have twisted her melons, man...


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

LOL Pol let's get chicken & beer in Brixton sometime!


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

I miss the SW7.
Not that much but still...


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Streatham Ice Rink 1991

My favourite DJ ever.

Jumpin' Jack Frost. Best pirate DJ in London.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> LOL Pol let's get chicken & beer in Brixton sometime!


yes sir large - can I suggest a "Theme tune" - ( no I didnt write it nor looking for a part in a series......


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

That's a shame - I had you nailed as a tribute act 

Shut up & turn it up


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> I miss the SW7.
> Not that much but still...


Dyou meam the squatted pub down stockwell road? Arid fuckin barren space, good sound system, loads of good supply chaps....
Nuff said eh|?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Mrs Ramplin hated me in Milk Bar queue, Danny was peace and love (ie utterly twatted) when I worked for Fanatazia in Ibiza ( KU - get the name right...)... nice geezer shit technique but ace tunes....



Danny was a prick - over rated and unable to perform technically on the 1210s.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Danny was a prick - over rated and unable to perform technically on the 1210s.


Had you bothered to read to the end of the post you would have seen I said the same, but in a less brutal and individual a way
Check before you slag geeze


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Had you bothered to read to the end of the post you would have seen I said the same, but in a less brutal and individual a way
> Check before you slag geeze



Nope. Having had to endure his 'performance' on more than one occasion.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Whagwan? 
pirate a squeak?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Nope. Having had to endure his 'performance' on more than one occasion.


Living is easy with eyes closed...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

Nah. You were there, Or you were not.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



you used to have a different name here I'm sure


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

This what we had luv last tarck got me arrested at the decks - out of hand Tilbury Tent pasty.....


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

If you know, you know

https://www.*you*tube.com/watch?v=iTKJ_itifQg


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

Great minds, eh?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

For PK.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




fuk that I'm playing Galaxy twice before I move on baby


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> fuk that I'm playing Galaxy twice before I move on baby



The DEATH JAM.


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


>




Who are you? Who is it?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

nu electro


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

you're a cunt

I know you


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Utrecht??


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> hipipol



Well weird - likes it on vyl tho
Cut the bass end EQ is accapella madness!!!!


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Dasman?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

some fucker here knows too much!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> you're a cunt
> 
> I know you


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

browser crash - too many tunes - back in 2


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> you're a cunt
> 
> I know you



Just dance...


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Cambridge.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

For PK.


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




you are a cunt... who the fuck are ya!?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

scotty??


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> you are a cunt... who the fuck are ya!?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm going upstairs to check my missus isn't trolling me...


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


>




One of my all time favourites - you cunt!


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

let's go!


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




pure filth


love it


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

You all know where we headed

Lets get git done


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

it's the fukn dasman I know it


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Parkside Killers = pk ?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

More Pills Vicar?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> Parkside Killers = pk ?



B-Boys everywhere...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

uk hip hop !!

!!

!!


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

take e's y'all


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


>




That being the Ritchie Rich remix...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> Parkside Killers = pk ?


Soul Boy not park South Killers
Know yer Schoolly D before you chat shit geeze


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

I'm a racist? Fuck off.


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

now this isn't Ming the Merciless is it??? D?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Soul Boy not park South Killers
> Know yer Schoolly D before you chat shit geeze



PSK - Park Side Killers


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Soul Boy not park South Killers
> Know yer Schoolly D before you chat shit geeze



Oooo get you Mr Old School!


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

catch up son!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

name the club this is from and I'll admit defeat...


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

and place this one and I'm off


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

Obscure war
 selection battle eh?


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

but I fukn know you


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> but I fukn know you


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Obscure war
> selection battle eh?



i know this Beats & Pieces joker. he's/she's pissing around with my head


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

bet he (or indeed she) don't know me that well tho...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> i know this Beats & Pieces joker. he's pissing around with my head


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)

For PK.


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



fuck it you win


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

Peace me brother peace...


----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 7, 2017)

gotta go. more later


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2017)

pk said:


> gotta go. more later



call you raise you 20


----------



## Kesher (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 7, 2017)

A fine blend indeed of choreography and  bubblegum Kpop. These girls can dance


----------



## Kesher (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## discobastard (Feb 7, 2017)

Youtube version has really dodgy sound so here is bandcamp version, this a belter:

Mordant Music: Fallen Faces

'We're ghosting in Whetstone''


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 7, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2017)

FAO Sea Lion 

Do you remember when we used to...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 8, 2017)




----------



## classicdish (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2017)

have rarely managed to get a place where I can play this out, been in one o ye spare boxes for years....


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 9, 2017)

oooh nice nugget ive never heard before
kenny dope edit


----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2017)

T'interweb is made of Kitties, thought we needed to hear some feline vibes.....


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 9, 2017)

Tune.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 9, 2017)

For Ska Invicta.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 9, 2017)




----------



## pk (Feb 10, 2017)

Kesher said:


>



LOL WTF is that candy assed shit?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 10, 2017)

pk said:


> LOL WTF is that candy assed shit?


----------



## Kesher (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 10, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Hollis (Feb 11, 2017)

I was listening to some early Pulp today... this song from 1985/6 is up there with the best of their stuff..


----------



## blairsh (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 11, 2017)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Feb 12, 2017)

Something unmemorable on the pub jukebox.


----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>




At first, I thought he was playing a recorder - in a snake-charming manner - to a cannabis plant!


----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> At first, I thought he was playing a recorder - in a snake-charming manner - to a cannabis plant!


It is your entitlement to do so


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> It is your entitlement to do so


 Told you it's the foremost thing on my mind lately!! I'm seeing plants everywhere!


----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)

Stick with it til the drop!..


----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)

Never get fed up of hearing this...it's one of my go to, motorway driving tunes...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 12, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> Never get fed up of hearing this...it's one of my go to, motorway driving tunes...



reminds me of this tune.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 12, 2017)

Nice colour combinations


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2017)

Big tunes back when I DJed at the now bulldozed Kiwi bar in San An


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



 lovely...


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> lovely...


8 am comedown music.


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



 so do I...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)

I think the theme for me tonight is all things 'love'...for obvs reasons


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 13, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> I think the theme for me tonight is all things 'love'...for obvs reasons




The best!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)

Superb.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)

Gorgeous mix and build.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)

Followed by...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 14, 2017)

For the hard of hearing.

A wha' dem try t' do, dem try fe tes' me....



Quite simply.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll dedicate this to those who _know_, and who were _there_.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 15, 2017)

I fuckin love that toni braxton tune


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## pengaleng (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## dweller (Feb 15, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## WouldBe (Feb 16, 2017)

Right now I'm listening to next doors central heating system gurgling away to itself as it has been doing for the last 2 weeks continuously.


----------



## plurker (Feb 16, 2017)

I had to listen to a lot of jazz yesterday, so been on a techy-house tip this morning. This one's just come on, it's a banger; and worthy of a post.  Good video too in an Orwellian 1984 style


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)

Love the samples here (Barry White, Bizmarkie etc.)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)

Truth.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 16, 2017)

Long intro but nice.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)

Anyone who samples the Russell Brothers...


----------



## sealion (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)

For Stethodope.


----------



## Kesher (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)

Another one for Stethodope.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 16, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 18, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


>




Ol Sidney rips Raze - whereas blackbox merely covers....!


----------



## hipipol (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 18, 2017)

Cheers Sea Lion  for reminding about Kanka


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2017)

HAARP 

http://websdr.ewi.utwente.nl:8901/


----------



## hipipol (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 19, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> Cheers Sea Lion  for reminding about Kanka



Nice one.


----------



## sealion (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Nice one.




love the vid to this


----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## Anudder Oik (Feb 19, 2017)

http://radio.garden/live/amsterdam/jan-s-78rpm-record-warehouse/
Listen to Jan's 78rpm Record Warehouse from Amsterdam live on Radio Garden


----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 19, 2017)

"Staring at the screen will turn you blind"


----------



## catinthehat (Feb 19, 2017)

Hogni Egilson (GusGus, Hjaltin) currently my musical main squeeze.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 20, 2017)

love the bass line in this track...especially cranked up and stoned


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 20, 2017)

Love this...draws on alot of feelings.


----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2017)

Fuck me, I loved this man


----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2017)

Welcome to Fat Freddys Drop | Fat Freddys Drop


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 20, 2017)

Bad seeds at the O2?  Like fecking King Fecking Ink


----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 20, 2017)

my yoot


----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 20, 2017)

My youth!  I'm, in that pit somewhere.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2017)

woke up with this in my head...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok, so it appears that the theme for me today is Garage/house...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 21, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 22, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> Ok, so it appears that the theme for me today is Garage/house...


Just for you Salsa n House - Tito Puente given a MAW remake..

This used to b well big back in the early days - Garage City - Paul "Trouble" Anderson et al


----------



## hipipol (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


>


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 22, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


>


This thread gets me digging out tunes i forget about.


----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 22, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)

When this tune first dropped - BAM!!!


----------



## Kesher (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 23, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>




New to me. Enjoying a late night YouTube playlist now


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> New to me. Enjoying a late night YouTube playlist now



Have you seen the film it came from Stanley Edwards ?

20 years old now but a gritty/everyday Brit classic in it's own way.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 23, 2017)

No. Not a great film watcher. Moved onto Klangnomad after just Two tunes TBH.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 23, 2017)

I hear ya. Make a mental note for whenever you feel like watching a movie that isn't horror/action/rom-com/bullshit.

Nil by Mouth (1997) - IMDb


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



 I married the man who made this...turns out he was a dick only took me 12 years to find out!


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 24, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> I married the man who made this...turns out he was a dick only took me 12 years to find out!


----------



## yield (Feb 24, 2017)

Spoiler: Disclosure - You & Me (Flume Remix) 










Spoiler: Nneka - Heartbeat


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 25, 2017)

Hamburg techno type stuff with a bit of electro in there too 

Tripalium Podcast 52 - Fallbeil


----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



 This is lovely for later on...but it's not helping me get out of bed Sea Lion


----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Ax^ (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 26, 2017)

my yoot!!! This is not the Unplugged!


----------



## NoXion (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2017)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>



Tune!!


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



Sa Trinxa was always better than café del mar - street of sunset sleaze - so here be me old flat mate John..


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 26, 2017)

' The Mozart of Minneapolis.....I love you forever Prince


----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2017)

For a brief time I dj'd at an inland bar in Anjuna, by which I mean there were no tourists, I got in with a posse of locals via good mates Kaitan and Cyril - two cousins who will forever be recalled as well dangerous to know - who also happened to have an Uncle, who ran Dougies Pub - when we dropped this, the floor exploded!!
Don't let anyone tell you different, the Mumbai party people are as mad as anywhere.....


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Sa Trinxa was always better than café del mar - street of sunset sleaze - so here be me old flat mate John..


Maybe but that is not my choice of wind down music.


----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>




I used to have the beginning of this track as my answer phone message back in the day when answer phones were a separate unit from the phone! 

'Hi, we're not in right now, but if you leave your name and number, we'll get back to you...to you..to you!'


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2017)

Total luv dis....

 best ever..........


----------



## Kesher (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 27, 2017)

80s powering through a rainy monday morning


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)

ska invita said:


> 80s powering through a rainy monday morning



 Just what I needed to motivate me to get my arse in gear and do the boring stuff today...cheers


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)

Sticking with the 80's theme..


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

ska invita said:


> 80s powering through a rainy monday morning



Ha. Just emptying my bags from the weekends shenanigans and lo and behold,,,


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

Followed by


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

I feel blessed to have witnessed these tunes in the eighties.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> I feel blessed to have witnessed these tunes in the eighties.



I danced all night to most of them..and sometimes got paid to do so...but that's another story...


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> I danced all night to most of them..and sometimes got paid to do so...but that's another story...


Do tell  it won't go any further


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Do tell  it won't go any further



It's probably NOT what you are thinking...


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> It's probably NOT what you are thinking...


Wasn't thinking anything of the sort Fizzer, promise.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Wasn't thinking anything of the sort Fizzer, promise.


 That just proves you were!


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>



Followed by


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> That just proves you were!


You will never know.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>




I watched this video not so very long ago when I was tripping on mushrooms...I kept bursting into fits of laughter...to this day I have no idea why?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> I watched this video not so very long ago when I was tripping on mushrooms...I kept bursting into fits of laughter...to this day I have no idea why?


It is a bit cheesy listening to it now i must admit.


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

1986 Gin palace on the Old kent road i first heard this.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## tedsplitter (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 27, 2017)

gotta wake up.......this might do it.......

Scum like us eh?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)

oooh, only one letter missing...for those in the know


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 27, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


>



One of the first albums i bought and still have it in a case somewhere.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 28, 2017)

Trying to recall why I had the band's name on my haversack at school.
I'm pretty sure this is the only track I ever heard - on Alan Freeman.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 28, 2017)

On the cusp of being proper jungle, this is proto congo natty - the name Rebel MC would start using within months of this release .... well that's the way I recall it now...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## BeeRoots (Feb 28, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



I used to have a crush on Jody...


----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2017)




----------



## boohoo (Feb 28, 2017)

I lived in Bootle when this came out.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 28, 2017)

She says she don wan no soul man
Soul man drink too much white rum,


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2017)

Fucking sexy...


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 1, 2017)

Kesher said:


>




Jesus Christ - what's this Gary Glittering shit?


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 1, 2017)

Last one before I head off to work...


----------



## Kesher (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2017)

The Breaks, where it at eh?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2017)

Afghans turning dubstep.....

wiv a bit o hardcore piano...
weird


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 2, 2017)

Quite simply, one of the best. Ever.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 2, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)

Signum, remix king


Used to buy anything with his name on, Always the BEST that could ever have been done with that tune


----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



Like it, mid tempo early night/disco house space filler tune
U know ONLY a big tune fill the floor yeah?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)

LURV Pat Kelly
Fuck me he's good


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)

firkin luvin dis...


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>




I can remember singing along to this when I was 14/15...Only at first I thought she was singing 'You're a 'naked' Newyorker'


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 3, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Signum, remix king




This takes me back to a great night at a mates house party (as in at his house not particularly house music) and my son then 15/16, played this on his new decks whilst proud mama fizz danced on...


----------



## Kesher (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> This takes me back to a great night at a mates house party (as in at his house not particularly house music) and my son then 15/16, played this on his new decks whilst proud mama fizz danced on...


haha - bought me neph a pair of decks for his 16th birthday round about the time this was well big, not a popular person with the Sis for a while!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



Prefer this version....


----------



## hipipol (Mar 3, 2017)

Heavy Manners


----------



## blairsh (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 3, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## duvel (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Voley (Mar 4, 2017)

Heard this on Iggy Pop's show a couple of weeks back and it's become a fav recently:



(NSFW btw just on the offchance the word 'cunt' said repeatedly might be frowned on in your office).


----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## boohoo (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 5, 2017)




----------



## Biddlybee (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 6, 2017)

hell knows why.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 6, 2017)

feeling it today...


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Catchit (Mar 6, 2017)

My face goes all scrunchy listening to this.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## Fez909 (Mar 6, 2017)

One of those I've always 'known', but never paid attention to.

Today, it got my attention. What a fucking tune


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 9, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 10, 2017)

Classic Philly to roll into the weekend.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Purdie (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)

Back to my youth


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Who is this nonce with the  naked black child woman?
Time fe death yeas?


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Knoe ive posted this bfore, but Oi B obsessed cool fucking ruler still......


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



This is after he shat his pants, hear the diction, no firkin teeth!!!
Tragic
Where he come from


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



Farkin love Johnny Clark - why do select his old age sadness?


Sriker Lee and Jammys, nuff said


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Bought a copy of this, 11 Lavender Hill, whe nDennis Eammanuels  biz part was Castro Brown
No wonder he died a crack head.....
Tragic


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Fuck me man, needs to cumagin.....

Blindin tune te ratted!¬!"!!!!!!


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Secret bollocks te ratted!!!!!


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Secret bollocks te ratted!!!!!



Nice


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Ah Bristol, my Mother, how I love you.....


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>




Get wiv d firkin program geeze!!!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



No need to make my youthful madness so firkin obvious geeze.....


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)

hipipol said:


> No need to make my youthful madness so firkin obvious geeze.....


Just reminiscing mate  it helps keep me young at heart. I refuse to grow up


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



Big love for tune 2, first o em, not great bruv....!!!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 10, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Just reminiscing mate  it helps keep me young at heart. I refuse to grow up



So do I!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

Outragious Queentastic Funk - love this firkin tune!!!!

So beyond normal madness, this is Divine


----------



## sealion (Mar 10, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> So do I!


When i first heard this on a sound system the bass blew me away. What a tune


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)

So, Fizz, SeaL - what be the chance we get a club together???


----------



## hipipol (Mar 10, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 11, 2017)

hipipol said:


> So, Fizz, SeaL - what be the chance we get a club together???


Only if we can call it ' No regrets'


----------



## hipipol (Mar 11, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> Only if we can call it ' No regrets'


No worries, on the list, provided we close evry night wiv dis,,,,,,,

Well, TBF, provided it appears SOMEWHERE over a week or 2 of nostop tunes u luv like...


----------



## hipipol (Mar 11, 2017)

Should fit perfect with the previous - short vanish to see what ye kit reveals - attempting the inside yer mix to real life can be difficult....


----------



## sealion (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 11, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



Ace fuckin tune


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 11, 2017)

.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)

TUNE


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## newbie (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## newbie (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## flypanam (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Voley (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## flypanam (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2017)

Mid eighties, Friday night, Northern soul night. The Goldthorpe Hotel, Goldthorpe.
Magic memories.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 12, 2017)

For THAT sample.


----------



## Purdie (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)

Big Jungle track come outa this - doing me nuts trying to rmeber what it was??????


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 12, 2017)

"So I let the music just take control.
Cause it rocks my body.
And it moves my soul.
I can’t stop dancing to the beat.
And I just can’t help it.
I just can’t help it.
Cause music is my life..."


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)

Not as good as the Mother it was robbed from.........


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)

Saw the whole unuttererabley mantel P-Funk exp back in*)ish times - mind buggered prob here.....


----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)

Got the orig 12 in me box, works well as a surprise......
never let it run too far past the vocal mind......


----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)

The performance anxiety supposedly transposed to female......  shows why Timbas time gone
Still, love her voice.......


----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2017)

Waha!!! Long Dark Tunnel!!! Me nah reach......


----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2017)

Fast style a back!!!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2017)

Yah wan Lyrics????

hehehe


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 14, 2017)

hipipol said:


> Not as good as the Mother it was robbed from.........


Jill Scotts Its Love is the  Mother it was robbed from


----------



## jusali (Mar 14, 2017)

Nathan Fakes latest offering


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2017)

OH MY GAWD!!!!!!!!
Yep
Too many version a dis.......
Spotted


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2017)




----------



## yield (Mar 15, 2017)

Spoiler: Saul WIlliams - Twice the First Time


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2017)

- why are there coppers in our tent mate?? eh? eh?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 17, 2017)

hipipol said:


> So, Fizz, SeaL - what be the chance we get a club together???



ooh missed this!

A very good chance methinks...when I get my inheritance I'll be on it! Though It could be a few years off yet as he's on a keep fit drive at the moment...bloody rich older brothers such a nuisance! 

Oh and just one thing..I will insist that the playing of Gabba or Happy hard core are prohibited!


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>



Have been listening to a fair bit of Ebo Taylor this year....great artist...this is my go-to motivational anthem....Onward We Go, Its Victory...Onward We Go!! Such a tune....



Rutita1 said:


>



thats a bit special! (goes on the list)


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 17, 2017)

stick wiv it...



I want to flamenco by the sea...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)

Voley said:


>



Nice tune mate and reminded me of this,,,,


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> when I get my inheritance


Hello


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2017)

Was speed garage mix, now, "metalbastard" mix


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>



That sounds nice and one for the beach. I will listen to it in full when the sun is out


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## stavros (Mar 17, 2017)

"The party's goin' on,
Thank god it's Friday."


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


> That sounds nice and one for the beach. I will listening to it in full when the sun is out



It brings the sun out, even at night


----------



## ska invita (Mar 17, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>



I think every track (apart from the last one) on this might be in 6/8 time! Ive just tried to bongo along to it and have failed spectacularly  (apart from the last one).
ETA: Lovely music though


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 17, 2017)

ska invita said:


> I think every track (apart from the last one) on this might be in 6/8 time! Ive just tried to bongo along to it and have failed spectacularly  (apart from the last one).



Keep practicing!


----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 17, 2017)

Big up ska invita


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 18, 2017)

i love this album so much. Its important that people listen to it, i think


----------



## NoXion (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 18, 2017)

Captain Beefheart...of course.


----------



## Kesher (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 18, 2017)

.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 18, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 18, 2017)

On a piano tip


----------



## sealion (Mar 18, 2017)

blairsh said:


> On a piano tip



Top tune  Oh the memories


----------



## sealion (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 19, 2017)

blairsh said:


> On a piano tip



i just found out yesterday that Wishdokta is UKG don Grant Nelson (Bump n Flex etc)
it was listening to this remix that alerted me to it

stethoscope


----------



## brogdale (Mar 19, 2017)

Not sure how the _Moonlight _soundtrack missed out on The Roots...


----------



## yardbird (Mar 20, 2017)

I'm decorating,so I'm playing Sunradio.com
Roots rock & roll out of Austin Texas.
Solar powered class with lots of live sessions.
SUNRADIO


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2017)

Nel mio bel orto: Marnix von Zepp: Amazon.co.uk: MP3 Downloads


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2017)

It reminded me of the Radio Nederland theme music.



One of my favourite shortwave stations in the 70s.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 20, 2017)

This really is sublime. I really miss frank Zappa, just brilliant


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2017)

RIP Leon Ware


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


>




Really like that - thank you!


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 21, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Really like that - thank you!



The melancholy is so heart rending I found.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> The melancholy is so heart rending I found.



For some reason I thought of Pink Floyd on first listen (at least as far as the opening), it is very touching and quite lovely. I doubt I would have been made aware of this otherwise - so thank you again.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 21, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> For some reason I thought of Pink Floyd on first listen (at least as far as the opening), it is very touching and quite lovely. I doubt I would have been made aware of this otherwise - so thank you again.



You're welcome. They are amazing live.


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 21, 2017)

yo dj pump this party! 



why waste your time when you know your gonna be mine...


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2017)




----------



## yield (Mar 21, 2017)

Spoiler: Bad Company - The Nine


----------



## yield (Mar 22, 2017)

Spoiler: Foals - Late Night (Solomun Remix)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 22, 2017)

This one is for Fizzer!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## ringo (Mar 23, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


>


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)

One that I always mix in a set.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 23, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 24, 2017)

What a great record name/lyric
Bobby Byrd - Hang Ups We Don't Need (The Hungry We Got To Feed)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 24, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 26, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2017)

Proper, TUNE!!!
The water in this club is better, aint it?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2017)

Space terrace, as it once was............


----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)

Jimi's inspiration


----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)

We gonna pitch up


----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)

Don't know if i like john lee better.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)

thing is anyone can name their favorite john lee. lol etc


----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)

oh erm yes


----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)

billy the kid


----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## dilute micro (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2017)

Police line, do not cross jail bait.


----------



## Kesher (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 29, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Police line, do not cross jail bait.



Restrain yourself


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 29, 2017)

Kesher said:


> Restrain yourself


Is that what you do?


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 29, 2017)

Having a DMX moment, BIIIITCH!


----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Having a DMX moment, BIIIITCH!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



 They are excellent live


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)

I like this...



one of my fav samples 'Isley Brother's 'Between the sheets'' timeless :3


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> They are excellent live


I had the pleasure of playing a gig in Poland with them. Mucho fun was had afterwards


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## danski (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 30, 2017)

Well I'm up and dancing...


----------



## hipipol (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 30, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 30, 2017)

Diva by Annie Lennox, following on from the 'how long have you lived under a tory government' thread.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 30, 2017)

Fuck off this shit


----------



## hipipol (Mar 30, 2017)

cunt socket what bfucking crap is thua???@?@?:???????


----------



## hipipol (Mar 30, 2017)

Fuckoff suivking bum wipe
Wichi hlf wit cunt set thus up ile this??
Udder seepage


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2017)

anyway...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


>



?


----------



## Voley (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm reading Kim Gordon's book atm and it had me dig this absolute belter out:



Absolutely love this song.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 1, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>



hey Sea Lion, theres a roots dance directly opposite Millwall tonight...IM planning on heading...just in case you were interested...i know its your patch!


----------



## ska invita (Apr 1, 2017)

Sounding totally fresh after ...18 years?
Blaze - My Beat


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 1, 2017)

ska invita said:


> hey Sea Lion, theres a roots dance directly opposite Millwall tonight...IM planning on heading...just in case you were interested...i know its your patch!


I was down there today at the football. Thanks for the heads up but im playing tonight elsewhere. Have fun.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)

[


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 2, 2017)

not encountered Eric Donaldson before - just spent a while meandering through some of his stuff on mew tube


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)

Shukran
Gracias
Grazie
Etc


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2017)

English, mass murder as a measure of Greatness, how fuckin useless and violent do you need to be to have any sense of value? Tragic


Death tae dem Engerlish batty man dem


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 3, 2017)

i cannot _believe_ how good this is. I've been smitten by Hot Rats for the past few weeks. Mr Zappa must go down as one of the greatest composers of the 20th century.  This is the last bonechilling track, Little Umbrellas. Spellbinding.


----------



## Kesher (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 3, 2017)

hipipol said:


> English, mass murder as a measure of Greatness, how fuckin useless and violent do you need to be to have any sense of value? Tragic
> 
> 
> Death tae dem Engerlish batty man dem



Just post up some decent tunes. Fuck off the politics and anger on this thread because it don't work.


----------



## sealion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 4, 2017)

i usually listen to jazz....(cant even believe I wrote that...!)  But its just something that happens sometimes. I'm completely addicted to Thelonious Monk, Billie Holiday and have been for the past three years.I think piano style jazz is my thing, as my favourite Prince stuff has always been the superjazzy stuff, ideally done on a piano (thank you Jesus (or whatever IT is, for the Piano and Microphone Tour outakes....) My new favourite artist is Frank Zappa. My tastes are so particular,  that its likely I won't like all of his stuff as its not all piano based. But I love Hot Rats


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 4, 2017)

One of the greatest songs ever recorded.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 4, 2017)

Alfred Lennon's That's My Life:



John L. had this suppressed, using his contacts in the biz.


----------



## Idris2002 (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 4, 2017)

Brazilian acid boogie


----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 5, 2017)

This just popped up on youtube. Lisa Marie is pretty good too!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 6, 2017)

Some old yet new shit.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 6, 2017)

Not on Youtube for some stupid reason but here's a link 

Gilded Ground, by Ochre

Some very good shit there.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Doubledown (Apr 6, 2017)

This is the future people, believe.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 7, 2017)

'Here's another chance for you to dance with me!'


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> 'Here's another chance for you to dance with me!'




That is a TUNE.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 7, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Love this!


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 7, 2017)

Doubledown said:


> This is the future people, believe.





jesus 

wtf is it?


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 7, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


>






From the most excellent album Techno! album that did much to get me into raving


----------



## sealion (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 7, 2017)

Bassline


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Apr 7, 2017)

Garbage Version 2.0.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## starfish (Apr 8, 2017)

A dear friend gave me this as a thing today. He said it was belated but i know its because i called dibs.


----------



## starfish (Apr 8, 2017)

Depeche Mode. Have been pretty much just watching/listening to them on bbc4 for fucking hours.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Apr 8, 2017)

Dua Lipa, mostly. She's got a great voice.









I am quite drunk tbf


----------



## Kesher (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2017)

Obviously about me...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2017)

I used to think someone was calling out my name when I heard this munted!


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2017)

Apologies for the imagery - not what I have in mind when I listen to it .... or rather _*had*_ ...


----------



## Humberto (Apr 8, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2017)

Doesn't happen often these days but for some reason I'm fancying listening to some TB-303's...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2017)

Tune


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 10, 2017)

pretty much my mood for fight nights.


----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 10, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


>



Stormer


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 11, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>




TUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUNE!!!!!!!


----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 11, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 12, 2017)

Sea Lion said:


>




" Sea Lion's got the funk...'he's got it!'...he's got the funk yeah!"


----------



## sealion (Apr 12, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> " Sea Lion's got the funk...'he's got it!'...he's got the funk yeah!"


It's the sunshine.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2017)

Guitarist formerly of this parish, etc


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Guitarist formerly of this parish, etc




OMG! Blast from the past!

 Can you remember when the guitarist got very drunk and phoned me up and started singing to me?!!

Bless him!


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2017)

Various - Mad Science / Street Reality / Remain Calm


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> OMG! Blast from the past!
> 
> Can you remember when the guitarist got very drunk and phoned me up and started singing to me?!!
> 
> Bless him!



Time they reformed!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)

DaveCinzano said:


> Time they reformed!



I dunno if I can cope with being phoned up and serenaded these days lol


----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)

I've been thinking about you...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## ElizabethofYork (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 13, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 14, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## DaveCinzano (Apr 15, 2017)

One for the PD massive BigTom copliker ska invita


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2017)

Listening to some chilled vibes...




cheers Mr Sea Lion


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 16, 2017)

Danny Rampling playing Acid House to about 20 people in a Manchester swimming pool


----------



## NoXion (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## bi0boy (Apr 16, 2017)

Mein gläubiges Herze


----------



## ska invita (Apr 16, 2017)

the funkiest of gospel tunes...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2017)

"Now that you know ,How I feel about you Don't let it go to your head, no
Don't let it go to your head, no no, no, no, no"...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)

THIS is the mix to go to.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 19, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Never get fed up of listening to this tune...I sing it all the time!


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> Never get fed up of listening to this tune...I sing it all the time!



I would not even _dare _to sing that song - it would be horrific (except in the comfort and security of a shower room where the door is locked and appropriate sound-proofing had been installed).

Go you!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 19, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 20, 2017)

something local


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 20, 2017)

Really like this new Fab Five Freddy cut:


----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 20, 2017)

Heard this about 10 years ago...one of the best summers I can remember.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 20, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 20, 2017)

Deep deeep smoove techno


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Yossarian (Apr 21, 2017)

Nothing like a few early '90s rave classics to liven up a night shift a little.


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 21, 2017)

<3


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Numbers (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## muvva (Apr 21, 2017)

Erykah Badu


----------



## blairsh (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## pengaleng (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2017)

Lovely bouncy housey techno


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Apr 23, 2017)

Something a bit calmer


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 24, 2017)

Condition of the Heart - a HUGE Prince fan favourite and his most tragic. Be patient and stick around for a few mins cos it has quite an intro....from Around The World in a Day from 1985. it wont be on youtube for long, check it '


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 24, 2017)

The best remix of this  IMO


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)

Contingency - Causality - Editor


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)

Duh.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)

For Ed, because he is an expert..


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 28, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 29, 2017)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


>




I used to listen to the original song by Kate Bush on a loop over and over again when I was tripping on acid...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 29, 2017)

I listened to it about 15 times just now, but I'm only drinking beer.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Apr 29, 2017)

Now I'm listening to this on repeat.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 29, 2017)

lovers version lee scratch perry - YouTube


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 29, 2017)

BigMoaner said:


> lovers version lee scratch perry - YouTube


 Tune


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 29, 2017)

For some reason im feeling smooth groove lovers vibes this morning...I wonder why? 



I forgot how hot Ralph was/is?


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 29, 2017)




----------



## dilute micro (Apr 30, 2017)

Enjoy 1977.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 1, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 2, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> For some reason im feeling smooth groove lovers vibes this morning...I wonder why?
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot how hot Ralph was/is?




He was seen as the *hot* one by most of the folks I knew at the time.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 2, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 2, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 4, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 4, 2017)




----------



## sarahjo (May 4, 2017)

We don't talk anymore


----------



## Sprocket. (May 5, 2017)

Just giving this a spin, one of my most prized because of the memories.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 5, 2017)

and another track.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2017)

Had this on a mix.
Now that I know what it is I will be seeking it out.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2017)

... courtesy of Fip Paris :-

Ecouter FIP | Radio Musicale Eclectique

They do very witty segues ...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (May 7, 2017)

This version i want played at my funeral (not the long version)


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 7, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 7, 2017)

I thoroughly reccomend FIP radio - just discovered this :-



08. Dance of Maria - 18:45


----------



## Siouxsie (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 8, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 9, 2017)

I love Zakk, nice he's back with Ozzy again


----------



## Siouxsie (May 9, 2017)

Dp


----------



## jusali (May 9, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 10, 2017)




----------



## flypanam (May 10, 2017)

(Young) Pioneers
Said the Gramophone: OUT OF TIME


----------



## Siouxsie (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 10, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 10, 2017)




----------



## stethoscope (May 10, 2017)

Robert Miles - Paths (FSOL Mix)



As I've just read he's died at only 47. Best known for the track Children obviously (which personally was never much of a fave of mine genre-wise, but huge nevertheless).


----------



## SqueakyBumTime (May 11, 2017)




----------



## SqueakyBumTime (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Ming (May 12, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 12, 2017)




----------



## flypanam (May 12, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (May 12, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (May 13, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (May 14, 2017)

.


----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## OneStrike (May 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2017)




----------



## sarahjo (May 16, 2017)

This is a beautiful song.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 16, 2017)

Slowdive's new album, which somehow I missed in the albums of the year thread the other week. Very nice it is too.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 17, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 18, 2017)

How I feel when I lose.


----------



## Maggot (May 18, 2017)




----------



## sarahjo (May 19, 2017)

I don't know but i felt like listening to Hotel California after a very long time.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 19, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Yossarian (May 21, 2017)

Been listening to Black Box Recorder - England Made Me for what is probably the first time in 10 years, not sure how well it was rated at the time but it definitely sounds like a forgotten classic now.


----------



## NoXion (May 22, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 22, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 22, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2017)

One of the greatest gifts my father gave to me was the discovery of this music :-


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 22, 2017)




----------



## Tom A (May 23, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 24, 2017)

...one of the only few songs I remember that year.
On by accident...


----------



## rubbershoes (May 24, 2017)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 25, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 25, 2017)

FFS...more.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 25, 2017)

phew...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2017)

Deeeeep summery tech-house 



This may be my new ringtone


----------



## Cheesypoof (May 26, 2017)

my yoot.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 28, 2017)




----------



## sarahjo (May 30, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Beautiful song.


----------



## sarahjo (May 30, 2017)

Ed -sheran again Shape of you. This one just does not get off the mind.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)

With more than a nod to Kratfwerk!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)

Edits by tape. Not a computer. By tape.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)

For Pickman's Model.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 31, 2017)

Studying and listening to this,


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 1, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 1, 2017)

i'm very sick tonight and feeling nauseous. there is only one cure, which we all know


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## danski (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2017)

Really rather loudly


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 3, 2017)

I think everyone knows this one (enshrined in the subconscious) . The way Freddie Hubbard plays the trumpet is how I like it


----------



## NoXion (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 3, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2017)

(courtesy of Deep House Music on Deepinradio.com. 24/7 High Quality Live Stream Web Radio)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 7, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## starfish (Jun 9, 2017)

Right now at this moment in time sitting in my garden enjoying the evening sunshine, The Ship Song has turned up on shuffle.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2017)

Breton fusion


----------



## blairsh (Jun 9, 2017)

Itsa summer time garden staple now, was already a mr thing fan but had missed this at the time, big up Rutita1 for bringing it to my attention 

/gardenvibes


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jun 9, 2017)

Fuck the politrickians,,


----------



## sealion (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 10, 2017)

Monks Dream. This is 'the motherfucker' as Miles Davis would say


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 10, 2017)

Brilliant Corners is my go- to album. I listen to this all the time. Max Roach's drum solo (around 5 mins into the first track) is everything Dave Grohl copied with Nirvana's 'In Bloom'


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2017)

blairsh said:


> Itsa summer time garden staple now, was already a mr thing fan but had missed this at the time, big up Rutita1 for bringing it to my attention
> 
> /gardenvibes




Still love this, have played it to death but nt for a while so going to give it a spin whilst I do a bit of gardening today


----------



## blairsh (Jun 11, 2017)

I have also played it to death


----------



## isvicthere? (Jun 11, 2017)

"Walk on the wild side" Lou Reed.


----------



## danski (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 11, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 12, 2017)

This is a truly special performance.  Billie and Louis Armstrong (one of the only times they recorded) 1947, during the movie New Orleans. This is The Blues Are Brewin' The love and affection in Louis Armstrong's face just before Billie performs is really special. He knew how much she worshipped him (she copied her singing style, from him, and an earlier blues singer Bessie Smith).


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)

Enjoy!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2017)

Cheesypoof said:


> This is a truly special performance.  Billie and Louis Armstrong (one of the only times they recorded) 1947, during the movie New Orleans. This is The Blues Are Brewin' The love and affection in Louis Armstrong's face just before Billie performs is really special. He knew how much she worshipped him (she copied her singing style, from him, and an earlier blues singer Bessie Smith).




Fake as always.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## friedaweed (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 16, 2017)

Muggs


----------



## blairsh (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 17, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Fake as always.



what the hell is wrong with you? you know, when some dumb cunt comes along, decides to troll anothers love for something real and beautiful and meaningful to them. well, fuck you, go and >>>>>

i have sent you a PM, byw, and I would like an answer, and an apology.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 17, 2017)

Mostly im the mood today for this....Charlie Parker from the Savoy 1944-47. Listened to this for the first time two days ago and it swings like crazy after a few minutes. Miles is on the trumpet, the best tunes are the first two


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2017)

.


----------



## bimble (Jun 18, 2017)

Can't get enough of this since it was played the other night by the wonderful Jah Observer. He had a dub version though which i can't find yet.


----------



## sealion (Jun 18, 2017)

bimble said:


> He had a dub version though which i can't find yet.


Roots radics and scientist did the dub version i think.


----------



## sealion (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 20, 2017)

"If you ain't found something to die for you've never lived..."


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> Can't get enough of this since it was played the other night by the wonderful Jah Observer. He had a dub version though which i can't find yet.


----------



## Kesher (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 20, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2017)

Early acoustic Hank Williams


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2017)

I think they've got their arks mixed up ...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 22, 2017)

Just released


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 22, 2017)

Not long now!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## Sphinxminx (Jun 22, 2017)

rubbershoes said:


>




My cat loves this one


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 23, 2017)

Flippers Guitar- 90s Japanese shoe gazer stuff by the bloke who became cornelius. but you all know this anyway


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 23, 2017)

Monks Dream. Such a feelgood album.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 24, 2017)

if just for a moment....i encourage you to check this out. Bemsha Swing, by Mr Monk. it swings like crazy!!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jun 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 26, 2017)

Benny Goodman's Riffin the Scotch....i've posted this a few times before and its Billie's first recording from 1933!! Swings like crazy - another thing to remember is that at that stage in jazz, a 'singer' wasnt really appreciated - and only involved as a guest (eg. Billie sings only for around 20 seconds, usually in the middle of a tune in most of her early recordings)


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 26, 2017)

Miles Davis brought me here!!!! if anyone doesnt believe me check out the book thread!!!


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 26, 2017)

here is the mofo. its not exactly a far leap from Eric Leeds pecking on Sign of the Times is it???? in a word: no.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 26, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 27, 2017)

Tranquil energetic vibe to this...like the beginnings of love.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jun 27, 2017)

Distraction Pieces podcast, Scroobius Pip with Goldie. Very good...interesting takes on life, art and the creative process. Plus a book recommendation ('Sum' by David Eagleman)

Distraction Pieces Podcast


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jun 28, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 29, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 2, 2017)

Int sun, outside the shed


----------



## blairsh (Jul 2, 2017)




----------



## ska invita (Jul 3, 2017)

ive been trying to get an ID on this for years...finally got it...1969 jazzy swinging funk


----------



## Ming (Jul 4, 2017)




----------



## Longipas (Jul 5, 2017)

I am listening to Clean Bandit, british guys, discovered them recently and just can't switch to anything else. It's a mix of classical and electronic music.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2017)

Not quite sure what this is .. perhaps lift music, or incidental music for documentaries or TV cowboy series .. ...
Youtube delivered it to me.


----------



## Casual Observer (Jul 5, 2017)

The Peacers' second album came out a couple of weeks ago. This is Mike Donovan from the Sic Alps and it's probably his best album since US EZ. The version of 'Jurgen's Layout' below is live unlike the album version but they're both equally great.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 7, 2017)

A Love Supreme - John Coltrane


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 7, 2017)

MY favourite things.....John Coltrane....


----------



## Ming (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 8, 2017)




----------



## jakethesnake (Jul 9, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 10, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## 8115 (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Jul 12, 2017)

uh, heh

*Supernatural - Mind Tricks The Body*


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 12, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 13, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Strictly classics this eve


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 15, 2017)

always Billie. You have to have your_ own_ journey with Billie. On the link i sent, go back right to the start.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)

Hey Ska. That dog in the fight?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)

Now there is a _lot_ wrong with this - but it might be of interest to some Urbs.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 16, 2017)

i know this is a broad church, but fck me some urbaners listen to some some dull cr@p


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> i know this is a broad church, but fck me some urbaners listen to some some dull cr@p




I know - that is some dull arsed shit right there!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 16, 2017)

cant beat _proper_ punk



i'll go bed now and leave you lot to pop music


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> cant beat _proper_ punk
> 
> 
> 
> i'll go bed now and leave you lot to pop music




Oooo, you bad person, you bad bad person. Ooooooo!


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 16, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Oooo, you bad person, you bad bad person. Ooooooo!


  like i said, off to bed now


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 16, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




i laugh so much these days cos i loved Sabrina as a kid....i didnt have boobs till i was around 16. but now they are like Sabrinas. haha


----------



## Ming (Jul 16, 2017)

Old friend of mine.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 16, 2017)

All time favourite! I first fell in love with Bjork when i was 14 and on exchange in Germany. I saw this on MTV


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 16, 2017)

90's heads....what an era. Loved Portishead so much....didnt we all?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2017)

I've gone all MOR


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 16, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 18, 2017)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Jul 19, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 21, 2017)

As soon as you heard 'Break it down Devante' you knew this was going to drop.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 21, 2017)

The Gumbo Vibrations....I am pretty sure Eric Leeds picked up on this stuff...._much later

_


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 21, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2017)

... I'm planning a flamboyant pink front garden and last night's dream featured a huge crowd of drag queens in powdered wigs ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2017)

Korean zither meets rock ...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 21, 2017)

Dweezil Zappa playing 'whatever the fuck he wants'


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 21, 2017)

I wish she would do some Debussy or Ravel ...


----------



## DexterTCN (Jul 21, 2017)

Appetite For Destruction.

30 years old today.


----------



## pieandmashfirm (Jul 22, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 24, 2017)

i love this song and am learning it to sing in the pub. Irish ballad classic Willie Mac Bride - a young soldier who died during 1916

I can see by your gravestone you were only 19
When you joined the great fallen in 1916,
Well I hope you died well and I hope you died clean
Young Willie McBride was it slow and obscene?
Did they beat the drum slowly did they play the fife lowly
did they sound the death march as they lowered you down
and did the band play the last post and chorus,
and did the pipes play the "Flowers of the Forest"


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 24, 2017)

WOW


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 24, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 24, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>




Love that one in particular, my friend saw Wendy & Lisa recently with the (reformed) Revolution in San Francisco. These angels were formative in Prince's early-ish days. Thanks for sharing x


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 24, 2017)

Cheesypoof said:


> Love that one in particular, my friend saw Wendy & Lisa recently with the (reformed) Revolution in San Francisco. These angels were formative in Prince's early-ish days. Thanks for sharing x



Cheesypoof - there is a recent interview online with W&L concerning Prince that I think you might like - will try and find the link. I had a bit of a crush on one of them...still do watching that video.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jul 25, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Cheesypoof - there is a recent interview online with W&L concerning Prince that I think you might like - will try and find the link. I had a bit of a crush on one of them...still do watching that video.



Thanks, would love to see it. Yeh, I wish Prince had married his pianist Lisa Coleman (her main inspiration was Bill Evans, who played piano on Miles Davis, Kind of Blue - bar Freddie Freeloader - the keys there was Wynton Kelly, a Jamaican chap, people sometimes dont know that.....) but yeh I love Wendy in particular. She actually looks and sounds like Prince. She has his heart on her sleeve and he knew it too....dedicated many songs to her.


----------



## sealion (Jul 25, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 26, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2017)

Traditional ALBANIAN music sampled by Banco de Gaia in "Last train to Lhasa" ...

... who'd have thunk it ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2017)

Translates as "Oh Red Apple" ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2017)

Translates as "Oh Red Apple" ... apparently


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 27, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 28, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Jul 29, 2017)

Shaka giving the youth a good workout


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Jul 29, 2017)

Spoiler: afronaught - transcend me


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 29, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 31, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 31, 2017)

These were excellent over the weekend


----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Corax (Aug 2, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 4, 2017)

This is 100% the most punk thing I've heard in years.


----------



## Sphinxminx (Aug 4, 2017)

Trying to upload Wamdue Project's King of my Castle but failing.

Help!


----------



## blairsh (Aug 4, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 5, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 6, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 7, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 8, 2017)




----------



## Ming (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 9, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 11, 2017)

Bjork, obviously <3


----------



## DexterTCN (Aug 11, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 11, 2017)

OMFG, it wont be online long


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## camouflage (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## camouflage (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## camouflage (Aug 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 13, 2017)

Bird Savoy Suite, 1944 - 49


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Aug 16, 2017)

Plastikman 'outbak'


Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## RhymnRzn (Aug 16, 2017)

Digable Planets - Blowout Comb - YouTube


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 17, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2017)

Italo Piano Muy, Muy Bueno


----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2017)

normal serviz return


----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2017)

Supercat channels Clint.....madness.......


----------



## hipipol (Aug 18, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm on a throat-singing tip at the moment ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 19, 2017)

And the oldest known melody.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 19, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


>



such a cheap rip of Hendrix - Death to the cunts.......


----------



## hipipol (Aug 19, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## jakethesnake (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 20, 2017)




----------



## flypanam (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2017)

[


----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2017)

jakethesnake said:


>



cheap imposter bitch.........


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2017)

gagging for new tunes, fuckin geNius  Zummerzet girwl


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Aug 21, 2017)

Send him to 205 Live, my arse


----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2017)

Siouxsie said:


>



nutter cunt bollocks with a totally wrong spandex cock confluence, these boys were shite without even emitted the tosh that is/was their "Lyrics"


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 21, 2017)

hipipol said:


> nutter cunt bollocks with a totally wrong spandex cock confluence, these boys were shite without even emitted the tosh that is/was their "Lyrics"



It was the 70s spandex was obligatory


----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Send him to 205 Live, my arse



do you carers know about your access?


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 21, 2017)

No spandex in sight


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2017)

Bristol, mad luv session.....


----------



## hipipol (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 22, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 24, 2017)

hipipol said:


>





That knocked my socks off


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 25, 2017)

Volume 3 on the way soon...


----------



## Cheesypoof (Aug 26, 2017)

Kate Bush, even years later, just wow


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2017)

“Oh my God… it was only a monkey wrench.”


----------



## Ming (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## tommers (Aug 30, 2017)

and before that... 

And some stuff in between


----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Sprocket. (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 31, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm getting interested in mycology ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 2, 2017)




----------



## Ming (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2017)

Tune from time eh?


----------



## brogdale (Sep 3, 2017)

Sad news about Walter.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 3, 2017)




----------



## Ming (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## Ming (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 4, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 5, 2017)

Fantastic video and a great track


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 6, 2017)

RIP Dave Hlubek x


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 7, 2017)

You either love them or you hate them or you never heard of them


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 7, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 8, 2017)




----------



## 8ball (Sep 9, 2017)

Dragons' Den in the other room.


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 9, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## waxoyl (Sep 11, 2017)

cocteau twins   tiny dynamine a echoes in shallow bay.  remastered vinyl.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 12, 2017)




----------



## 1%er (Sep 12, 2017)

The Seduction of Claude Debussy


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 14, 2017)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 14, 2017)

First Listen: Godspeed You! Black Emperor, 'Luciferian Towers'

The new Godspeed.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 15, 2017)

Always loved Ian Dury


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## sunnysidedown (Sep 16, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 17, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 19, 2017)




----------



## hash tag (Sep 19, 2017)

This had me in uncontrollable tears yesterday (see Floyd thread), is so hit a spot.


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 19, 2017)

20 minutes 40 seconds of sheer unadulterated brilliance


----------



## Fedayn (Sep 19, 2017)

Now this.....


----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 21, 2017)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Sep 26, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 1, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 2, 2017)

Canada's finest Jewish/Palestinian electro funk disco pop duo, bar none


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 2, 2017)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 2, 2017)

This DJ Spooky''Riddim Warfare'' lphttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hqT7ByeSyE&list=PL2329139EA43B65CE


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 2, 2017)

Choooooon


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 2, 2017)

This tracks dope as they come


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2017)

Get in


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2017)

Never saw the show


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## 8115 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 8, 2017)

flypanam said:


>



Brilliant performance . Terry Christian now constantly tweeting pro Remain junk unfortunately .


----------



## D'wards (Oct 8, 2017)

What a tune. What a man


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 9, 2017)

Sums up my week...


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 10, 2017)

Sound of old Detroit


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 11, 2017)

A Certain Ratio remix of Barry Adamson


----------



## hipipol (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 12, 2017)

Sadly, cos I'm a philistine ( an ancient racial slur that survives manly because ancient bigotry is imbedded in stupid religious texts), that aside, my lack of refinement means I prefer the Tidy Boys remix - I blame the hard house thread for taking me back....


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2017)

First 7inch pre I ever bought
Saw him a few weeks later in Bristol in a warehouse by the docks, now well tendy
Backed by the Aggrovators
He was 2nd on the bill
Big Youth and the Revolutionaries were the headliners


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


>



Loved it in ye day still good
This got bigger floor-ram action from the Essex raver loons I was playing to round the same-ish kinda time

we were not "well" I suspect....


----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2017)

Best proper screamers house of all time...


----------



## blairsh (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 14, 2017)

a bit late perhaps but no fear for Friday the 13th. Its never scared me


----------



## blairsh (Oct 14, 2017)

Music to do housework to in the 80s (and now in my living room)


----------



## blairsh (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 15, 2017)

Morning. Bit of Raime to start the day.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2017)

sealion said:


>



Bizarre but ace - chamber orchestra dub?????


----------



## Idris2002 (Oct 15, 2017)

Planxty live at the Stadium, Dublin, 1973.



This is the real thing and the genuine article.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2017)

Luv dis from time.....


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 17, 2017)

Ol skewl te ratted, eh??????


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 17, 2017)

Don't have nightmares


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 19, 2017)

Very, very underrated.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 19, 2017)

Old style DnB


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 19, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 20, 2017)

i guess i'm missing a bunch of people recently...


----------



## a_chap (Oct 20, 2017)

(((virtual blue)))


----------



## ohmyliver (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm listening to 0800-Dinosaur presents Trim.  It's bloody great.  It's only taken me a year to get on it.   

Especially 'before I lied'


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 20, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Oct 21, 2017)

Liam Gallaghers new album. Its pretty good, but it lacks....well....Noel's music, lol!

I have always thought Liam's raspy voice is what crowned Oasis. Its still good.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 21, 2017)

Band called The Boxer Rebellion (album Promises) I heard on R6 - really like their shit


----------



## Steel Icarus (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 23, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 25, 2017)

saw dem ...............years a pass....


----------



## hipipol (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 25, 2017)

Rarer than a Trump Truth - Cool Ruler copy The King


----------



## hipipol (Oct 25, 2017)

Version Excursion!!!!


----------



## hipipol (Oct 25, 2017)




----------



## Hollis (Oct 27, 2017)

After a fucking awful day yesterday I had Scott Walker ' Bish Bosch' on repeat all night. Perfect.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 27, 2017)

You are welcome.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 27, 2017)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Oct 27, 2017)

Ruffa ruff O:

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

Perfection.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

Tune!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)

One word for this: *GENIUS!*


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Oct 29, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## starfish (Nov 3, 2017)

Listened to 2 of their albums today.


----------



## cybershot (Nov 3, 2017)




----------



## starfish (Nov 3, 2017)

Listened to 1 of their albums today.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 4, 2017)

Donald Byrd....charming as hell...he was supposed to play trumpet for Monks famous Town Hall concert in 1959.... really keen to get involved but fairly booked up. Monk goes well, if you aint free for the rehearsals i can get Lee Morgan to play instead. Donald instantly cancels his other appointments and made all the subsequent rehearsals...haha, .a true funk meister WAY ahead of his time, although to this day, unappreciated


----------



## Humirax (Nov 4, 2017)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 5, 2017)

And I'm weeping like a child, as always.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 7, 2017)

Probably the greatest Hip Hop record of all time.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 7, 2017)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 7, 2017)

I didnt think I'd like this....but I do.
Something very natural and honest about his rendition...


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Fedayn (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## albionism (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 8, 2017)

albionism said:


>



I ticked like but it made me frightened, it is SOO close to when I worked for these mad fuckers...

Set up the stage etc, helped with all those the runners deliveries to the rich and needy during the eve
ETA, Healy was just as stupid a cunt irl life as he appears here.....


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## Fedayn (Nov 9, 2017)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 10, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Nov 11, 2017)

Hot Rats by Frank Zappa. Not on youtube!


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 11, 2017)

Murderbot - Knockin boots mix


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2017)

Ravel's tribute to a previous great French composer.
Something I didn't know before is that each movement is dedicated to the memory of a friend of the composer (or in one case, two brothers) who had died fighting in World War I.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Nov 11, 2017)

Just found a very beautiful set from Super Furry Animals on YouTube. I may be a little biased as a huge fan, but something about the simplicity and gentleness of this is quite brilliant. As simple as Super Furries can get anyway.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 11, 2017)

Lovin' these tracks at the moment (thanks to 6 music).


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## Humirax (Nov 12, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 13, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 16, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2017)

Apparently this is crust punk, although apart from maybe the vocals, it sounds pretty metal to me:



A friend on Facebook brought linked to it and I thought I'd give it a try. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm Spotifying the new Charlotte Gainsbourg album.  Been loving her 'single'.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 18, 2017)

I've got one of my Spotify mixes on... this is on rn


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 18, 2017)

Donna Summer.


----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## 1%er (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 21, 2017)

This is sublime


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 21, 2017)

Blast from the past...thanks to sealion for provoking memory lane with his recent new Vinyl Purchases...


----------



## sealion (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)

There is a dub mix too - great stuff.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> Blast from the past...thanks to sealion for provoking memory lane with his recent new Vinyl Purchases...




Love this...go back a bit further and down a few BPM and this has always been a gem.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


>




A great song, no doubt. But for me, it is this:


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)

Stevie is not an artist I would generally consider being safe to cover - but this - it was gorgeous, and still works well.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)

In which Arthur and John demonstrate their skills  - elevating beyond.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)

If that doesn't move you then nothing will.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)

For the 'Youtube' DJs here on Urban  - you know who are, and who you pretend to be.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 22, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 23, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)

That scream tho


----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2017)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 27, 2017)

I've got a mental image of Dre telling Snoop he'll be blown away by the man from Uncle


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 28, 2017)




----------



## Silas Loom (Nov 29, 2017)

Today is Magyar Posse day.


----------



## Siouxsie (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## Fedayn (Nov 30, 2017)

I  love this song



One for Pickman's model to enjoy.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> I  love this song
> 
> 
> 
> One for Pickman's model to enjoy.



An auld favourite


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 30, 2017)

Fedayn said:


> I  love this song
> 
> 
> 
> One for Pickman's model to enjoy.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2017)

My fave singer with a Cocteau Twin!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## albionism (Dec 1, 2017)

O.Children


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 1, 2017)

Joy Division with out the joy


----------



## 8115 (Dec 3, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 3, 2017)

Thank fuck for music and genius brains...


----------



## hipipol (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 5, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 6, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 8, 2017)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



do u therapist no bout dis........


----------



## hipipol (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 8, 2017)

The bride snoring on the sofa. I'd record it but it would ruin the thread.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 8, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 8, 2017)

eatmorecheese said:


>



Best album they ever made, tunes, soooooo good it hurts
Still got me original vinyl............


----------



## hipipol (Dec 8, 2017)

friedaweed said:


> The bride snoring on the sofa. I'd record it but it would ruin the thread.


Sorry geeze. how ever glorious her snorty love sleep may be
Wrong place for such an event
We want this


----------



## sealion (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## jakethesnake (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Humirax (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 10, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## dilute micro (Dec 11, 2017)

been getting into boston lately.  They had something je ne sais quoi.  That and I've come to love the 70s. I use the think the 80s spawned out of nothing but that's wasn't the case.


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 11, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 12, 2017)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 12, 2017)

Oh the memories when I listen to this...


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 12, 2017)

Watch Blondie And Joan Jett’s Apocalyptic “Doom Or Destiny” Video

They are slightly different. I prefer the first but the video is great


----------



## sealion (Dec 12, 2017)

fizzerbird said:


> Oh the memories when I listen to this...


----------



## RhymnRzn (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## jusali (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Dec 14, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 15, 2017)




----------



## Corax (Dec 15, 2017)

Sure, the first one's vaguely familiar, but than that I don't think I've really come across OPM properly before.

Fucking love it.  Deserves more appreciation.

And that ginger dude playing inoffensive beige on a guitar is a multimillionaire.  FFS.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2017)

TP greatness, and laugh at the Communards.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 16, 2017)

New Scuba EP


----------



## Kesher (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 16, 2017)

Just discovered Yelawolf - really enjoying the album Love Story.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 16, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 17, 2017)

A new album from Shpongle. Holy shit.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## NoXion (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Dec 17, 2017)

Massseduction by St Vincent. It's great.


----------



## NoXion (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 17, 2017)

NoXion said:


> A new album from Shpongle. Holy shit.



Haven't heard any sphongle in years. Ta


----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Humirax (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## Humirax (Dec 18, 2017)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Siouxsie (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## hash tag (Dec 20, 2017)

I need chill....


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 20, 2017)

Noel Redding solo LP from 1976. Features Eric Bell of Thin Lizzy (and "Whiskey in the Jar"). Not sure if I'd actually spend money on it, but certainly not bad at all.


----------



## Kesher (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## seeformiles (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 21, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2017)

its easy easy to forget what a force of nature Johnno was


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## sealion (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## blairsh (Dec 26, 2017)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 26, 2017)

Bjork Debut. Forgot how good it was


----------



## ddraig (Dec 26, 2017)

great mix


----------



## NoXion (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Dec 27, 2017)

ddraig said:


> great mix




Kept me happy for a good couple of hours last night 

Nice mix of familiar and not so familiar. Mat stick it back on now.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2017)

cool girl


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 29, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Kesher (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 31, 2017)

NYE warm up tunes time...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## dessiato (Dec 31, 2017)

Masseduction by St Vincent. Not sure about it on first listening.  I'll need to try it a bit more.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Dec 31, 2017)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 1, 2018)

Blimey. 10 years already!



Underrated this one IMO.


----------



## Kesher (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 2, 2018)

"Same old cliché, is it woman is it man" ....If we had a fiver for every time that comment has been directed to/at Mr. S... we would be comfortably off! 


Obviously nothing compares to Bob Seger. but I do love this version.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 2, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2018)

Mornin all, have some brekky uplifts




Getting early enuff to turn the system on an have a wee dance


----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2018)

Last one before the roast lamb breakfast - I refuse to accept this binary night and day bollocks....


----------



## MochaSoul (Jan 4, 2018)

hipipol said:


> Mornin all, have some brekky uplifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMG! John McRae! I can picture my mum and dad dancing to the sound of this when I was but a little girl. OMG! OMG! Just... thank you. And then jumping to my adolescence with Robin S. Hahahaha Brilliant
I'll add a song later. I'll be savouring this for a while longer.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2018)

A couple for the old life that age (and a multi fractalized head) has now rendered closed to me:-


TBF I am happier not staggering thru freezing unknown streets wondering how and when I might get home....
Anyway, good tunes, the roast is ready, I'm off for a bit


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 4, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 4, 2018)

I'd forgotten how much I loved 'Jagged little pill' there was a time when it was never far from me.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## fishfinger (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 7, 2018)

For obvs reasons to some...again...


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 7, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> For obvs reasons to some...again...




Good remix of that one:


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 7, 2018)

Love this on headphones...loud!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)

Tune.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 8, 2018)

Dancing Perfected


----------



## Kesher (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Favelado (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 8, 2018)

Rockers/steppers brekkie


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 8, 2018)

One of King Crimsons perfect progg  jazz moments


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 8, 2018)

I'm toking and having a Carroll Thompson Session...sorry Voley !! 



" Coz when we are as one"  'tink' 
"Oh I feel as though" 'tink'
"The world is mine" 'tink'


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 8, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## nogojones (Jan 9, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 10, 2018)

Rehearsing for a show later that day.


----------



## Humirax (Jan 10, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jan 11, 2018)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 11, 2018)

Feeling a bit low today.


----------



## Humirax (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 12, 2018)

[


----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2018)

Night night.....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 13, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


>



Niiiiice  ^^

Remember everyone body popping to this below when it was released. Still sounds good 34 years later!


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

kalidarkone 
I need to speed things up a bit i think


----------



## kalidarkone (Jan 14, 2018)

sealion said:


> kalidarkone
> I need to speed things up a bit i think


I agree


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)

What go's up - must come down


----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## MochaSoul (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## moose (Jan 14, 2018)

Pizzatramp


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 15, 2018)

Morning Raga


----------



## hipipol (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Jan 15, 2018)

Bit of vintage Terry & Gerry for Monday.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 15, 2018)




----------



## MochaSoul (Jan 15, 2018)

Scorpions - Lady Starlight (original - studio)


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)

This is very nice indeed - a nice set opener.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 16, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 18, 2018)

On a loop... trying to work a breakcore remix

Shaved Women= women who shave/ nazi collaborators (who were shaved to shame them)


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 18, 2018)

coming down from the ahmen beats and crass chaos so i wacked this on... blast from the past


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 18, 2018)

The moment I hear Ecstasy of gold the hairs go up on the back of my neck....Metallica are not far away, it's one of the best feelings in the world..anticipation, excitement, just letting go 


I miss Jason


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 18, 2018)

Not bad, don't really rate Bruce post BitUSA (and even that's a push compared to the earlier stuff) but it's better than I thought it would be...


----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2018)

Nelson Riddle with arrangement by Quincy Jones


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2018)

PURE Slackness..........


----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 18, 2018)

Shostakovich's 5th symphony. It's really very good.


----------



## Kesher (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 18, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## D'wards (Jan 20, 2018)

I always thought Dexys were a singles band. No! They are an albums band


----------



## Cheesypoof (Jan 20, 2018)

Bjork's Utopia! shes one of my favourite artists - and i think one the greatest of our times - i have met her before and even travelled to Iceland to see her in 2011. Great album so far.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 21, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


>




That is a superb track!


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 21, 2018)

Eat that.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 21, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## rekil (Jan 23, 2018)

Only a month late.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 23, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jan 24, 2018)

A blast from the past


----------



## sealion (Jan 24, 2018)

Switch


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

one day, there will be enough arsedness. Not that we're doing bad.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

So MORE Westlife? FFS guys I can't keep up.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

I've bit off more than I can chew. Is this alright? Sorry.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


>




Nah


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 24, 2018)

Each to their own


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

Taking the piss here


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


> Each to their own



Its your thread as much as anyones.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

bah.. this


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

ohh i'v'e got a good one


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 24, 2018)

Criticism is nothing new, I'm very much used to it 
Musical taste is just like beauty, it is in the.....


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

ok you will like this


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

noo stop it


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)

i can't postem anymore sorry


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 24, 2018)

That's a shame


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 24, 2018)

sealion said:


> A blast from the past



how weird - I founda box of old Yoshi Toshi over the weekend....


----------



## NoXion (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## dilute micro (Jan 24, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 25, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 25, 2018)

Had an unexplained flashback, had completly forgotten this record, always had a soft spot for it.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 25, 2018)

One for Cheesypoof.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 26, 2018)

Siouxsie said:


>



Rumour has it snakes are being sick of being featured in videos like this. "Play something we know, like Daniel Boone"


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 27, 2018)

This morning I am listening to Broadcast.

Right now this one:


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 27, 2018)

Lets raise a cup of tea to Trish Keenan, mentioned in this song for which there is no working YouTube link


----------



## Kesher (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## bimble (Jan 27, 2018)

FFS Kesher do you actually listen to this shit or just look at it?


----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 27, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## andysays (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2018)

wtf happened there?


----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 28, 2018)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 28, 2018)

Anarchy in the UK just come on the Radio!

Re-airing of an interview etc with Mark E Smith.


----------



## Humirax (Jan 28, 2018)

Squarepusher


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2018)

nino_savatte said:


> I only had the early singles to begin with. They should have been much bigger.
> 
> I used to work with Tony Potts, their film-maker, once upon a time.


He's working with us again!


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 29, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


>



Lets do lunch, in that new Rockefeller Centre.....elusive Campari Lifestyle in Sepia mode..


----------



## hipipol (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## Archimage (Jan 29, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 30, 2018)

bimble said:


> FFS Kesher do you actually listen to this shit or just look at it?


The choreography though


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

Fucking ace.........


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

Swamp boys... different there... mangroves and nutters......

when was 16/17 my man Chet used to come over in a battered Chevy (58 coupe, not the 53...)Hey Pauls, whats happenin? Wanna go get fucked up?".  His old man worked for the USAF, Dad, got called back, so Chet get call up for Nam
Still about him, totl non t=racist Good Ol Boy, best kind of man you could ever meet
Tho he claimed his Cajun was really French - what a fuckin accent - French friends, open mouthed stunned at the mangling 
Still all loved Chet
Miss him still -


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

Catfords Finest.........


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

[


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

Morning Raga




Leave it playing then I'm the shower, top the hill for dawn........
Clear skies, best yam the substances then........


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

well that failed.....


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

Opened up 4 old boxes of vinyl, lots of shit,but, oh man,house music make sense agin!!
Hurragh


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

More Pills Vicar?


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 30, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 31, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jan 31, 2018)

new song: a velvet one this time


----------



## Kesher (Jan 31, 2018)

serene


----------



## Kesher (Jan 31, 2018)

choreography


----------



## Hollis (Jan 31, 2018)

I've been listening to Daughn Gibson the last few days... Fantastic find c/o Spotify.. ''All Hell" is of a similar ilk to Nick Cave's last couple albums and just as good.


----------



## Humirax (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 1, 2018)

Working my way through this:



Think they’re up to vol. 22


----------



## Humirax (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 1, 2018)

Kesher said:


> choreography




The production across the three songs is really interesting, very much orientated by late 80s and early 90s bubblegum 'R&B'. SWMBO was struck by the dancing and camera work - but thought that the style of dancing was not best suited to their body types. I do listen to the stuff that you post up - I don't know much about K-Pop - but I am fascinated by the blend of musical styles and influences that it brings together.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)

Building


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 1, 2018)

One for hipipol


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 1, 2018)

Which of course led to this:


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 2, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 3, 2018)

Big Room House nonsense....


----------



## Humirax (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 3, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 3, 2018)

I just noticed the similarity between :-



and :-



is it just me ?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 3, 2018)

Just heard this yesterday, played it about ten times, yeeeeeeaaaaaah


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 4, 2018)

People have enough trouble dealing with their own bodies for goodness sake


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 4, 2018)

Enjoying NERD's newest album quite by accident, TUNES.


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 4, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2018)

blairsh said:


>




Thought it was a D&B remix of this................


----------



## NoXion (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2018)

Whether or not you like this, originals are rarer than God's Mum


----------



## hipipol (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 5, 2018)

"Shalala lalalalalala lala la"


----------



## nogojones (Feb 5, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2018)

Oh my big soriies , youse getting me old dig out tines.....


----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2018)

Long time etc......


----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 6, 2018)

This actually Billy Connelly singing with the Dubliners, why he says "I have a Brother from Glasgow", instead of the original, Partick


----------



## Humirax (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Feb 8, 2018)

This is more about the video


----------



## hipipol (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 8, 2018)

Tune


----------



## sealion (Feb 9, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Tune



Kind of stuff i listen to on the beach. You can just drift off, lovely.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2018)

Goodfellas? They suck their nan's feet.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2018)

Sounds good


----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 9, 2018)

I want the English translation, it doesn't usually disappoint


----------



## NoXion (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 9, 2018)

Is Urban ready for Hip Hop from the schneck though? I know, not many people are.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 9, 2018)

But it's ok, we know we are shit too


----------



## Casual Observer (Feb 9, 2018)

Right now I'm listening to CD4 of the Stooges' Funhouse Sessions box set, 14 versions of TV Eye and a few other bits and pieces. Each version slightly different to the last. Ron's soloing never sounded better, he's in the zone and it's just flowing out of him.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 10, 2018)

One for morale.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 10, 2018)

A bit less handsome than Jesus.


----------



## Kesher (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 10, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Feb 11, 2018)

Bertine Zetlitz


----------



## Humirax (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 12, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

Dubwise


----------



## jusali (Feb 13, 2018)

drone, shoegaze?


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

One my son sent me. He's got the bug already


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)

sealion said:


> One my son sent me. He's got the bug already



Just sent you?????, this been around from time....did you just lose yer glasses for a couple o mins and he found it in the box for you?????

Just in case you really aint heard that before....


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


>



Mad but slow
Luv it
But now I don't pill
What do I know?


----------



## sealion (Feb 13, 2018)

hipipol said:


> Just sent you?????, this been around from time.


Yeah i know, just bigging up my son who's just starting out. I'm pleased he has listened to his old man and gone back a few decades to get some knowledge. I sent him this gem in response


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)

Shes is SO brilliant


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)

Kiss me teeth..
Man a gwan


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)

oh fuck, tooooooo good to miss..


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)

The Lee Perry mix for U-Roys Stur Gav Sound

Proper Plate


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)

Paid a fucking bundle o notes for this, Jamdown mix and release


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)

Soferno B

Fuckin sound, for I discovered Saxon.....


----------



## hipipol (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)

Great record - with a great break too.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 14, 2018)

Happy Valentine's day


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 14, 2018)

Valentines tune


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 15, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (Feb 16, 2018)

Stream Angele David-Guillou's Stunning ''Mouvements Organiques' EP


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2018)

Autoplayed after Tangerine Dream live at Coventry.



I learned today that Lisa Gerrard's vocalisations are called "Idioglossia" .


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 16, 2018)

I'm listening to my housemate's idiot babyfather blaring shit 90s American punk music.

I'm sure the lyrics to the last song were actually 'waaaaaah life is so unfair for white people from California'


----------



## blairsh (Feb 16, 2018)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 17, 2018)

Humirax said:


>



Theres a really great but downbeat version by Thomas Feiner, totally changes the mood of the song


----------



## moody (Feb 17, 2018)

right now, listening to the ever great Huey show on 6music.

he plays a real broad selection with boots full of attitude.

it always lifts me up for what ever Saturday has got in store for me....


*you can catch his show on the 6music archive too.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 17, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Ld222 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Ld222 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Ld222 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Ld222 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Ld222 (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 18, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)

LOVE this.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)

So let's begin.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 20, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 21, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 21, 2018)

King Crimson is a band you either love or hate. The sequence after 9 mins is just wonderful jazz really


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 21, 2018)

Ld222 said:


>




One of my all-time faves - emotional!


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 22, 2018)

Tho I loved and respected him
He is an obv a gitty-wank, cock bigoted self obsessed shit, based on Lyrical Expression
Great Voice
AND
Sharp Suits
Miss him mind.......


----------



## hipipol (Feb 22, 2018)

Where he came from...


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 23, 2018)

new album out today


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 23, 2018)

Check the synth at the  start and the breakbeat. This came out in 91 , a year before Sweet Harmony


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 23, 2018)

Fuck you Madonna. At least Malcolm Maclaren put Willie Ninja in the video


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 23, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Feb 24, 2018)

We're out to blow the trumpet
to wake you all from dyin


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 24, 2018)

Bit of a geek out.... but this is really great. The concert is wonderful too. Friday the 13th and Off Minor - superb.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Feb 24, 2018)

some very funny stories here: 'Our engineer loused up.'


----------



## hipipol (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## tommers (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


>



Nice version here


----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2018)

Stick with it...



Gets the house work done...well in between doing the flamenco that is...


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


>



Same rhythm as this chill out number. A must for the beach


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



Reminds me of this although it's slower


----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)

Dee c lee  I had quite a crush


----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)

I'm smiling to this one rather than listening. It has it all, shit fake tans, shit miming, shit dodgy clobber, a litre of hair lacquer and a shit tune.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 25, 2018)

sealion said:


> I'm smiling to this one rather than listening. It has it all, shit fake tans, shit miming, shit dodgy clobber, a litre of hair lacquer and a shit tune.



I was born too late for the age of punk synthesists! That's what they are though, one handed chords, single finger melodies, and SWAGGER! I would have been amazing at that.


----------



## sealion (Feb 25, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> I was born too late for the age of punk synthesists! That's what they are though, one handed chords, single finger melodies, and SWAGGER! I would have been amazing at that.


Would you look the part with a fake tan ? and have you got 'the stare' ?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 25, 2018)

sealion said:


> Would you look the part with a fake tan ? and have you got 'the stare' ?


Ah I could do the stare but I'd be super peely-wally


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 25, 2018)

Judge ye not, Rachmaninoff would love the drama in this tune


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 26, 2018)

In 1977 Rick Nielsen of Cheap Trick was irritated about all the ABBA songs hogging the radio. So he picked up a guitar and as a joke tried to show how easy and simple it was to make an ABBA song on the spot. That joke song evolved into a hit.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 26, 2018)

dilute micro said:


> In 1977 Rick Nielsen of Cheap Trick was irritated about all the ABBA songs hogging the radio. So he picked up a guitar and as a joke tried to show how easy and simple it was to make an ABBA song on the spot. That joke song evolved into a hit.



Yeah but he didn't churn out hits at the rate ABBA did eh? Eh?


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 26, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Yeah but he didn't churn out hits at the rate ABBA did eh? Eh?


No.  ABBA was one of the greatest.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 26, 2018)




----------



## petee (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


>



Lovely


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 27, 2018)

sealion said:


> Lovely


Thanks I can be but what do you think of the tune?


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> Thanks I can be but what do you think of the tune?


I set them up and you knock em down  The tune is shit  (only joking)


----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Feb 27, 2018)

Steppa


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 27, 2018)

I always liked this - great tune.


----------



## dilute micro (Feb 27, 2018)

Didn't know these guys were american till last week.


----------



## fizzerbird (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## ringo (Feb 28, 2018)

Got this recently, killer horns


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 28, 2018)

Filmed at the end of my road. This lad is ace


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)

Still so relevant now, even in this very forum


----------



## krink (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)

krink said:


>



CLASSIC


----------



## krink (Feb 28, 2018)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> CLASSIC



I love his voice, real shame we lost Colin Vearncombe at the start of that terrible year 2016, he was only 53 and he could still sing beautifully.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)

I am not sure what I am supposed to do with my bass during the chorus! do any Bass players have this problem? Haha


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)

I FOUND MY MUMEEEE I FOUND HER IN RAGS


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)

Goddam


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Feb 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 1, 2018)

Goodnight Urban


----------



## NoXion (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2018)

Jazz reggae - Ruby Too Good?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 3, 2018)

Just played on Kool, still makes me  and brings lots of memories of good times!


----------



## Corax (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 3, 2018)

Before the film hits here in the UK.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2018)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 4, 2018)

Vision Radio just played this, big tune!


----------



## Casual Observer (Mar 5, 2018)

Here's a song so great it probably deserves its own thread and maybe even its own website. This Texas band's name is Obo Reed and their sole 7" single released sometime back in the late 60s. Tuneful garage punk with a hint of psychedelia is the order of the day. The flip side (Dime Novel) is no slouch either but not in the same class as the A-side. Not the cleanest vinyl rip you'll hear but good enough to feel the magic. From the top please lads...


----------



## dilute micro (Mar 5, 2018)

This song was on the B side of a single for the Four Seasons.  The Tremeloes made it a hit.  The lyrics always struck me as a little heavy for a doo wop song.  Cant get this song out of my head. I've been singing this at work and was told by my coworker to shut up.


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 7, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 9, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 10, 2018)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## mao (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 11, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 12, 2018)

I loved Ragnar for his madness!


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## toblerone3 (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 13, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 14, 2018)

I love this film and soundtrack


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 14, 2018)

Last one...for now


----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## dilute micro (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 14, 2018)

Summer soon come


----------



## sealion (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## fishfinger (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## rekil (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 15, 2018)

So many of these lovely people are sadly no longer with us ....love the video but it makes me sad. Very bittersweet.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2018)

saw him twice, may have been a bit Shona nutter, Mugabe's me dad headcase, but writes a good tune, if I spoke Shona prob horrified - second tracks about "burning traitors" as he said from ye stage, whitey middle class gut clench moment, but he was SOOOO real, eh?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2018)

Thomas Mapfumo - Wikipedia


----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2018)

Oh Lordy, wanna be able to play guitar like him.......


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 16, 2018)




----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2018)

Clap your hands now


----------



## sealion (Mar 17, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 18, 2018)

Direct line


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 18, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 19, 2018)

Louder harder mix....


----------



## hipipol (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Mar 19, 2018)

This DJ Created A Sleep Album & It's The Lullaby You Never Knew You Needed


----------



## Siouxsie (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



I used to love dancing to this!


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2018)

sealion said:


>



smooth


----------



## sealion (Mar 19, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> smooth


I've been sorting through my library for some stuff for a wedding i'm playing at.Those two are in the box


----------



## sealion (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 19, 2018)

I'm loving yer box sealion


----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> I'm loving yer box sealion



It's not even full yet


----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)

Samples from Cherelles- Saturday love


----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 20, 2018)

Listening to the new David Byrne album, and it's pleasant enough. I'll give it more listens. 

It's a bit earnest, and some of the lyrics are a bit simplistic, and plain daft, but I am still really looking forward to seeing it live in June.


----------



## Humirax (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)

Very nice.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)

MONSTER track.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 20, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 21, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 23, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 24, 2018)

Should of been bigger than they were imo


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Corax (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Corax (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Corax (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Corax (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 24, 2018)

One of my Porthuese friends inroduced me to this. Its Brazilian apparantly.


----------



## Kesher (Mar 24, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Mar 25, 2018)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Mar 26, 2018)

My friend put this on facebook yesterday and I woke up with it going round my head


----------



## leohartmann (Mar 26, 2018)

I am listening to Rammstein - Mann Gegen Mann


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 26, 2018)

Amazing band was The Slits!


----------



## pieandmashfirm (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2018)




----------



## ddraig (Mar 27, 2018)

this mix by some mates
Stereoripe and Tribal Dubs Dubwise Mix


----------



## moody (Mar 27, 2018)

pissing down with rain but never mind....


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 27, 2018)

ddraig said:


> this mix by some mates
> Stereoripe and Tribal Dubs Dubwise Mix


 nice  x


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 27, 2018)

I remember hearing this in the car on the way home from a rave.  I couldn't work out what was going on


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



The singer Corinne Drewery also sang on this :


----------



## Humirax (Mar 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 29, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 29, 2018)

Always reminds me of the night they got the new lasers at Heaven. These guys would have been popular there 

But please, hands in the air for the break


----------



## Cheesypoof (Mar 29, 2018)

More brilliance from The Slits, very Syd Barrett-ish sounds with the playground whimsy and harmonies. Just finished Viv Albertine's book - brilliant!!


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 29, 2018)

Love this one on a Monday morning drive to work


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Corax (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

The39thStep said:


>



Nice! Reminds me of leftfield


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

Switch


----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2018)

dipping back into me wafty cuddle bugger pseudo hippy self...liking it....


----------



## hipipol (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

hipipol said:


>



Tune mate. happy times


----------



## Corax (Mar 31, 2018)

Given the enduring popularity of this thread, I don't really understand why Fishco doesn't get more love.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

For hipipol


----------



## eatmorecheese (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> Given the enduring popularity of this thread, I don't really understand why Fishco doesn't get more love.


Is it easy to play on there ?


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2018)

Corax said:


> Given the enduring popularity of this thread, I don't really understand why Fishco doesn't get more love.


I agree...but then feking about as dancing creatures whilst djing in a chat room full of urbs isn't everyone's cup of tea...


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2018)

sealion said:


> Is it easy to play on there ?


I do it so it must be lol


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> I do it so it must be lol


I will have a look tomorrow.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)

When you hear voices endlessly seeking validation by way of a music thread - this is for YOU.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)

Just sayin'.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)

Just sayin' Ska Invita...


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> When you hear voices endlessly seeking validation by way of a music thread - this is for YOU.


That's a bit cryptic at this time of night.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)

Just sayin' Ska Invita...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)

sealion said:


> That's a bit cryptic at this time of night.



You know what I mean - loudest voices and emptiest chambers.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> You know what I mean


I don't and i don't think this corner of urban is the place for digging someone out.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)

sealion said:


> I don't and i don't think this corner of urban is the place for digging someone out.



There comes a point when you have to reply and call someone out on their bullshit.


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> There comes a point when you have to reply and call someone out on their bullshit.


Use the pm function with that poster then. Please don't piss on this thread.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


>




This was such an important moment - and was played endlessly on pirate radio before it hit the mainstream / commercial airwaves. Kurtis Mantronik on production - and Joyce as a song writer. Perfect.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## Corax (Mar 31, 2018)

sealion said:


> Is it easy to play on there ?


I'm masturbating right now.

It's also very easy to queue stuff up fromYouTube.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2018)

sealion said:


>



I had this on my play list for tomorrow evening...what is it with you and Fez909 

On the FISHCO theme...it is easy to queue them from youtube but there's an unwritten 'guideline' that we all try to keep to which is not exceeding tunes of approx 5-6mins in length (correct me if I'm wrong Fishco King Fez909 ) which I find the most challenging thing about the fishco experience! But you can always bounce off the decks or get booted off after that time


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> I had this on my play list for tomorrow evening...what is it with you and Fez909
> 
> On the FISHCO theme...it is easy to queue them from youtube but there's an unwritten 'guideline' that we all try to keep to which is not exceeding tunes of approx 5-6mins in length (correct me if I'm wrong Fishco King Fez909 ) which I find the most challenging thing about the fishco experience! But you can always bounce off the decks or get booted off after that time


How does it work ? I have tried but no luck


----------



## fizzerbird (Mar 31, 2018)

sealion said:


> How does it work ? I have tried but no luck


You're not trying g to do it on your phone are you? 

I'm at work else I'd have coached you through the process! 

Call out to Fez909


----------



## sealion (Mar 31, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> You're not trying g to do it on your phone are you?


No laptop


fizzerbird said:


> Call out to Fez909


He's trying to help thanks Fizzer


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 31, 2018)

Charlie Parker's version of 'In the mood for love.' I never realised this was such an old tune. He twists it wonderfully.


Spoiler: In the mood for love


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 1, 2018)

Today is the 34th anniversary of Marvin Gaye's death on April 1st 1984. Tomorrow would have been his 79th birthday.


----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 1, 2018)




----------



## stethoscope (Apr 2, 2018)

Dejavu FM just played this, so long since I last heard it


----------



## Humirax (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 3, 2018)

Ace selection FizzaQueenLass, gives me an open invitation to drop some old geezer riddim, I have been savaged by weed, I may have misjudged some the ingredients in me cake, still waste not eh?




The pic on the Pablove Black (should be Pablov....) is actually Augustus Pablo, not yer man himself...
One last from the maestro....



Ps this had taken me yonks to find and list  the above, kept forgotten what I was supposed to be doing...


----------



## hipipol (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 3, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 4, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 4, 2018)

It certainly is!


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 4, 2018)

Yes I should've...


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 4, 2018)

Come on...hurry up summer!! 



"Sunny days
Purple haze
We chilling in the shade, oh
I can feel myself getting a rush
Oh I'm so high"


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2018)

Bill Broonzy


----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Apr 8, 2018)

Moaning .


Wakey wakey. I love being a fucking crusty and living on site... where else could I wack this out at 1k at this time


----------



## Humirax (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 9, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Apr 9, 2018)

Only just found this


fair play boyz


----------



## Humirax (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Apr 11, 2018)

YO !


----------



## NoXion (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## rekil (Apr 12, 2018)

The Gordons (1981)



Spoiler


----------



## Ralph Llama (Apr 12, 2018)

I like Tipper, he has top sequencing skills.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 12, 2018)

The Very Best of Jackson Browne CD2 Track 8 Lawless Avenues


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Apr 13, 2018)

Have it you filthy slags.


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 13, 2018)

I'm listening to the Mrs typing. It's very calming


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh well


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2018)

If any guitar players want a go the tab is online. The technique to play up with the thumbstroke.Its hard though so wouldn't be the first country blues.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2018)

On the other hand this is fairly simple.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 15, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)

REALLY like this!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 18, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2018)

This is good


----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2018)

Masterpiece


----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2018)

Talented group


----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2018)

Feel free to call on me cos I'm gonna call on you


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## 8115 (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)

T La Rock meets Bob James.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 20, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 21, 2018)

And as an alternative:


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 21, 2018)

I always felt massive solidarity with Karin despite not being entirely sure what she was going on about, this release cements that


----------



## Humirax (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2018)

It is a Tim Buckley - Happy Sad, Saturday afternoon for me. Always in my top 10.


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 21, 2018)

Another top 10 for me. It is my day off. Stoned, drunk, headphones...



A brilliant, forgotten masterpiece of it's day.


----------



## blairsh (Apr 21, 2018)

I love Jehst,i have always rated SJ...


----------



## hipipol (Apr 22, 2018)

Blindin day, Peckham, well fucking done letting the bussey run ting, sick day on the concrete.....

Hope Southwark keep it good, but this tune gives a small vibe, it was well happy, smiley and ace


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 22, 2018)

I know what "Easter bun" is, but they couldn't get no (canned) cheese ./..  but then "they started to sneeze" ?


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2018)

I rate this


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Apr 23, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 24, 2018)

Just because I forgot how shit it is:


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)

With a liberal use of Mantronix - 'Scream'.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Apr 24, 2018)

we need imports like this for the high percent of whack music that goes round here - its asking too much to  have frequent quality dance sets in any and all major cities it seems


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)

A tubular rave tune.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 24, 2018)




----------



## ringo (Apr 25, 2018)

Got my crate of 80's hip hop and 90's Wu Tang out of the loft and we had a great weekend going through it. A big chunk of it came from a car boot sale in 1996. Spotted a big pile, almost all 80's twelves with the little import sticker on and most of the big early hip hop albums, the woman running the stall only wanted a tenner for the lot. As I left she told me it was her son's collection and it drove her mad so she was selling it while he was away. Nearly gave it back, but the next person along would have taken it, so I gave it a good home. Can't imagine how annoyed I'd be if my Mum had done that to me!

This Cold Cut remix was the one that finally had the neighbours complaining


----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 25, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)

guitar breaks so good on that as on so many of hers


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)

Possibly my favorite Woody


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)

You may be a barroom gambler...


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)

Good bit of 12 string


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)

Early blues.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)

Give it a chance you Bob haters.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)

Not actually a cowboy but still good


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2018)

This is simply a literary/folk classic.


----------



## jusali (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2018)

Following someone coming out with a Only Fools and Horses quote at work yesterday when I fell over ... thence to David Jason on "Weekending" ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2018)

I didn't know before about the Martha and the Muffins connection ...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)

Looking at you Ska...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)

Beautiful.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 28, 2018)

I have had some fantastic news today ....


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 28, 2018)

Some folks find the captain disturbing- Good!! he is the greatest.


----------



## Cheesypoof (Apr 28, 2018)

Fantastic. get sexy on this.


----------



## Humirax (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## a_chap (Apr 28, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 30, 2018)

More Indian Hemp, Vicar?


----------



## hipipol (Apr 30, 2018)

Ace


----------



## Humberto (May 1, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2018)

- original JA mix on this....


----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 3, 2018)

...this and on so many levels


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 3, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 3, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 3, 2018)

Dubwise


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 3, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 3, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 3, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 3, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Hollis (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Hollis (May 4, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 5, 2018)




----------



## 8115 (May 5, 2018)




----------



## a_chap (May 5, 2018)

Blimey. Jo'burg has changed since I was there last.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 5, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 6, 2018)

Dope.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 6, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (May 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


>




Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


> Tuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuune!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 7, 2018)




----------



## bimble (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)

The original mix - brilliant.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 9, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (May 10, 2018)

Reminds me of mid/late  Talk Talk, which I am a sucker for


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 10, 2018)

Still a tune.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 10, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Reminds me of mid/late  Talk Talk, which I am a sucker for




Ooh yes, that's lovely that is. Yer man's playing a telecaster deluxe too, a guitar I've long coveted.


----------



## Humberto (May 10, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 11, 2018)

I suppose this 'piano' will do for now. 



Not really.


----------



## Humberto (May 11, 2018)

I suppose this 'song' is 'good', if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## souljacker (May 11, 2018)

Purely out of interest, I thought I'd give the new Arctic Monkeys LP a spin. It's fucking awful.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 11, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (May 11, 2018)

Not a fan of vocals generally but when two of my favourite collaborate, I'm happy.


----------



## hipipol (May 11, 2018)

Old but weirdly today......


----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (May 12, 2018)




----------



## rekil (May 12, 2018)

The Locust - Plague Soundscapes



Spoiler


----------



## hipipol (May 12, 2018)

Spent the last 2 weeks digging thru old record boxes, prob some 5,000 bits of vinyl, yet to complete mind, but found this un opened from some ancient shopping event -double pack where my fav mix is not on Ytub - this is the closest, now virtually glued to the deck


----------



## Infidel Castro (May 12, 2018)

Eat Static - Dead Planet


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 12, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)

Still rocks.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)

Without T La Rock (and Special K) this would not have been possible.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 14, 2018)

For Rutita -


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 14, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (May 14, 2018)




----------



## RhymnRzn (May 15, 2018)

"too much babylon"


"if ye think ye can have it all you're insane"


"we know where we're going"


"gre-ase yer wheels mon"


----------



## The39thStep (May 15, 2018)

Understated Scandi slowcore


----------



## The39thStep (May 15, 2018)

This is delightful


----------



## Humirax (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

sealion said:


>



Rutita1 meant to tag you on this one  My phone rang and i forgot


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Rutita1 meant to tag you on this one  My phone rang and i forgot



Nice one, I saw your post anyway. I love it. On my second listen just now.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> On my second listen just now.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

Oh the memories


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2018)

sealion said:


> Oh the memories





Heh! was downloading these the other day... I am a sucker for old soul/street soul. 

Back to the Amadou track...around 5:50 in...proper snaking and chest popping in my seat. Boom!


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> I am a sucker for old soul/street soul.


Can't beat it. It reminds me of being down the Old kent road in the 80's. There was some great clubs /bars down there then, all playing that genre. A proper Saturday night out!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)

One for the sofa dancers


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 15, 2018)

Probably the best remix of the song - and for those unaware of it - likely to feature in future sets.


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 15, 2018)

Night _Fred_.


----------



## sealion (May 15, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 16, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2018)

sealion said:


>



I used to bomb around Bristol in my little fiesta with these songs blasting out . Even if I'd arrived at my destination, I'd drive around the block until the tunage had finished!


----------



## fizzerbird (May 16, 2018)

sealion said:


>



Love moloko. ..I have a soft spot for ' sing it back' that tune helped me recover from my second cancer operation.  I'd developed a lesion inside where new op scar had began sticking  to old op scar.  Wiggling to this tune helped recovery and pain management!


----------



## Humirax (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Treacle Toes (May 16, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 16, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 16, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (May 16, 2018)




----------



## rekil (May 16, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (May 16, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 17, 2018)

All I really want ...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 18, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 19, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (May 19, 2018)

House music addixion back and fierce


----------



## hipipol (May 19, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2018)

A collection of their B-sides and non-album singles.


----------



## Humirax (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 19, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 20, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2018)

I was 15 when this album (SSDH) came out, I played the feck out of it! My neighbours hated me.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 22, 2018)

To my brothers, sisters, and common folk.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 23, 2018)

Everytime I here this It reminds me of sparkling singing along to it in the car! Good times!


----------



## sparkling (May 23, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> Everytime I here this It reminds me of sparkling singing along to it in the car! Good times!



Oh yes! I still like this album. It changes from chill to dance. 
To think I knew all the words of by heart lol


----------



## frogwoman (May 23, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (May 24, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 25, 2018)




----------



## mwgdrwg (May 25, 2018)

Well, I never expected this from Mark Ronson and Diplo. An absolutely fucking banger of a tune


----------



## yield (May 25, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 25, 2018)

This below i believe is the original version


----------



## elbows (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Old Gergl (May 26, 2018)

This is my current distraction from real life:



It'll be the motorcycle song next.



_You've gotta sing it with that kind of enthusiasm, like you just squashed a cop._


----------



## fizzerbird (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## sealion (May 26, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 27, 2018)

Now with a new video.


----------



## blairsh (May 27, 2018)




----------



## yield (May 27, 2018)




----------



## rekil (May 27, 2018)

Kate Wolf - Like A River.



Spoiler


----------



## frogwoman (May 28, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 29, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 30, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (May 31, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (May 31, 2018)




----------



## ddraig (May 31, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 1, 2018)

Slide down too


----------



## Humberto (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 1, 2018)

This is just fucking excellent!


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 1, 2018)

When i was younger ,,,,,,


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 1, 2018)

rubbershoes said:


>




That’s great!

So much good music around these days.

Went to a gig by Mr Ben and the Bens last weekend, tiny band from Lancaster, lovely guys and really good sound. Happy to be here.


----------



## sealion (Jun 1, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)

That's me done


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 2, 2018)

sealion said:


> That's me done


Blimey! 

You've just taken me back to a whole heap of my younger days AND given a few new tunes to add to my gym playlist.


----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> Blimey!
> 
> You've just taken me back to a whole heap of my younger days AND given a few new tunes to add to my gym playlist.


----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## nogojones (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jun 2, 2018)

The strings on this


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 2, 2018)

sealion said:


> The strings on this



I have a version of this on my gym playlist...Its very difficult trying to flamenco on the treadmill...but I try!


----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2018)

Definite soft spot for Robert


----------



## Humberto (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 3, 2018)

Sad this stuff died out


----------



## Humberto (Jun 3, 2018)

For some reason they lost confidence, reckon it was just that (they all died out) , then Lennon and co came back with it. What might have been?


----------



## Humberto (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyway, its still good


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## ringo (Jun 4, 2018)

Never got a release on 45 but this downtempo lament by Al Brown from his Here I Am Baby LP is doing it right now
*Al Brown - Up From The Ghetto*


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 4, 2018)

I've got a thing about music from Iceland


----------



## krtek a houby (Jun 4, 2018)

I know it's an easy target to sneer at but when I finally got it for 99p... it's wonderful


----------



## Humirax (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 4, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 4, 2018)

This is not helping my abstinence...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jun 5, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)

Great cover version.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 6, 2018)

Perfect.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## nogojones (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 7, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 7, 2018)

Every crime in Oklahoma was added to his name 



i


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 8, 2018)

Overjoyed


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 8, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



innit


----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jun 8, 2018)

New Lykke Li album...


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 8, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> innit


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 8, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


>


Song title- reference to myself


----------



## blairsh (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 8, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)

Still possibly my favourite bit of music - certainly the one that changed my relationship with music for ever.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)

Youtube just offered me this as a segue - very nice indeed


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)

Got this off someone's dating profile.



There's a (house ?) tune half in my head now that sounds a bit like "All Night (Extended Club Version)" and it's messing with my head.
(Add a bit of Dutch band Focus yodelling)

Darn, this is worse than an earworm


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)

With bonus imagery :-



The first track has Lisa Gerrard singing on it in not-actually-Breton ... - not sure who's playing the uilleann pipes...

Edit :- of course it's Davy Spillane 

It was apparently used in a film...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)

Why can't they make "pop" music like this these days so I don't have to suffer all that autotune / millennial whooping when I'm out and about ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 10, 2018)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 11, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 12, 2018)

credit to B&P


----------



## Humberto (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2018)

Still on the 90s dance tip.
In my head I dance like the dancers in these videos


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)

A different take - this is sublime.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)

Love the original, so here we have a recent live performance.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## stavros (Jun 14, 2018)

I'm going to a wedding later this summer where we can request songs to be played at the reception. I'm thinking of this, over _Brassneck_.


----------



## ringo (Jun 15, 2018)

Got my most wanted tune this week 

I Am Free - Joe White (Sugar 7", 1970)


----------



## Humberto (Jun 15, 2018)

Nobody yet done this yet with loads of distortion


----------



## Humberto (Jun 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 15, 2018)

just because


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## Yossarian (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2018)

Met this man recently, really like him.
couple of his songs.


----------



## Infidel Castro (Jun 16, 2018)

Swastika Eyes.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)

Ballad of Frankie Lee and Judas Priest


----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)

It seems unlikely but he didn't give a fuck


----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2018)

got to have this


----------



## hipipol (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 18, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2018)

Boy's in town now, check him


----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2018)

Top man, in town for a month, check him out if you see the name


----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 19, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Jun 20, 2018)

The fan on my PC


----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 20, 2018)

friedaweed said:


> The fan on my PC


Omg! I love that tune! Not listened to that for years!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 20, 2018)

I'm being thick.

What is this music ?


----------



## fishfinger (Jun 20, 2018)

Bass ^^^^


----------



## Shechemite (Jun 20, 2018)

Nodding off to Amon Amarth


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 21, 2018)

How they can make a seven minute song with only one chord in it fly by like this I'll never understand.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 21, 2018)

Probably the greatest record ever released in Hip Hop.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 22, 2018)

Too much crops


----------



## Humberto (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 22, 2018)

Good bass on this


----------



## Kesher (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Jun 23, 2018)

New track from Beak is brilliant.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 23, 2018)

I love this tune. Olsdschool FTW !


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 24, 2018)

The DJ Producer - Futurepast


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 24, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm being thick.
> 
> What is this music ?



Shazam identified it as "Dub Zap" by Jingle Punks.

I feel sure it was used as title music somewhere ...


----------



## blairsh (Jun 24, 2018)

Just for the beat & Jehst's verse


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 24, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Jun 25, 2018)

sasha fabric 99


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## danski (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 26, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 27, 2018)

Interview with Jeff Horton from the 100 Club


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jun 27, 2018)

These,only just heard em for some reason


----------



## cozmikbrew (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 27, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jun 28, 2018)

Beats & Pieces said:


>



That is absolutely beautiful


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Jun 28, 2018)

YAY its the IT`s innit... protest work horses to be fair.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 28, 2018)

Love cures all, etc


----------



## hipipol (Jun 28, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 28, 2018)

night, night


----------



## ringo (Jun 29, 2018)

"Give me little love, let me rub and scrub"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2018)

My noisy young neighbours are playing eminem and related.
My huel-eating voice coach next door neighbour is doing whatever it is he does ....

It's hot and I just don't care ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 29, 2018)

Was just having a nice hot shower toa mix of me youtubes and this came on again...



Piss wet thorugh, pissng mesen and flying across the landing


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 29, 2018)

TUNE!!!


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2018)

Shite video


----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2018)

For my friends over the Atlantic


----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2018)

My heart fell at your feet


----------



## Humberto (Jun 30, 2018)

Invent a style of music. Even if it is too good.


----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## fishfinger (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 1, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## fishfinger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Thaw (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Beats & Pieces (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 3, 2018)

One day they will be allowed not to be bombed. As well as vote/drive.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Jul 3, 2018)

Such a good track!


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2018)

.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2018)

quite loud


----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Jul 5, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2018)

also not hardcore


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 7, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2018)

Fucking lost now its all over. Promise to fuck em up tommorow. Double.


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2018)

John Lennon's jukebox. Mad story he had a collection of records. Carried them around with him.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2018)

go to you tube link etc


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2018)

May as well have some of this.


----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 12, 2018)

"if any of you sons of bitches, got anything else to say, now's the FuCKING time!"


----------



## blairsh (Jul 13, 2018)




----------



## mao (Jul 14, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Yogibear (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 21, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Jul 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Bxtgun (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Jul 24, 2018)




----------



## Yogibear (Jul 24, 2018)

Carole King


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 25, 2018)

Tunes, story, commentary, history...


----------



## ska invita (Jul 26, 2018)

Rutita1 said:


> Tunes, story, commentary, history...



wonderful interview

giving Barringtons radio station that he mentions a try Listen to Roses FM on TuneIn ...currently playing country - replete with rewinds


----------



## Yogibear (Jul 26, 2018)

Eno and Jah Wobble - Spinner


----------



## blairsh (Jul 27, 2018)

The lve 76 one ont yountube,  but it wouldn't let me embed that.

Wasted.


----------



## blairsh (Jul 27, 2018)

jungletrain.net/home


----------



## MBV (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Jul 27, 2018)




----------



## Yogibear (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 29, 2018)




----------



## Yogibear (Jul 29, 2018)

For Geraint Thomas - well done


----------



## flypanam (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 31, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 31, 2018)

Drums


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 31, 2018)

Anyone for Canadian disco


----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 1, 2018)

Faust, on radio 3


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 2, 2018)

Stunning video


----------



## Yogibear (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Aug 2, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Yogibear (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 3, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 4, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 4, 2018)

Jungle always have such good dancers in their videos


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Yogibear (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 6, 2018)

Just released  (defines vibrant).


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Aug 7, 2018)

Back in da day,,,,,


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## lodza (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## lodza (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 9, 2018)

Because @exitentialist reminded me of this...


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 9, 2018)

First new track in a decade.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 9, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 11, 2018)

A bit of Jazz


----------



## stavros (Aug 11, 2018)

One of his best remixes. I particularly like the Father Jack sample.


----------



## Humirax (Aug 12, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 12, 2018)

blairsh said:


>





I cannot hear this without chuckling anymore!


----------



## Humirax (Aug 13, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 15, 2018)

On Point


----------



## Kesher (Aug 15, 2018)

Colours, dance, song


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 16, 2018)

Anarco-Punk-Gabba FTW


----------



## Kesher (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 18, 2018)

I am having an Shitmat revival loudly ATM


----------



## Humirax (Aug 19, 2018)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Aug 19, 2018)

This made me laugh lots - captain hotknives - POSH MUNTERS ON KET


----------



## Ralph Llama (Aug 19, 2018)

LOL."Zanders in a K hole" ..He`s still got it ! So true.


----------



## MBV (Aug 19, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2oj55


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 21, 2018)

New Kamasi Washington album.  Had been putting off listening to it, but damn it's good so far - instrumental tracks much better than the vocal tracks I've heard on the radio.


----------



## Kesher (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 23, 2018)

I meant to post this but fair enough

rod stewart i don't want to talk about it - YouTube


----------



## Humberto (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2018)

What a relief I managed to track down my earworm - sampled on an R&B song I heard in a shop earlier ......


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2018)

I think this was the song ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2018)

I think I may replace my ringtone with part of the original - to replace the first track off this album :-



I used to love riding fairly fast home on the local railway path after a couple of hours chilling in the sunshine ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 25, 2018)

This is my current earworm.  Saw Lyla Foy supporting Mercury Rev earlier this year.  I'd never heard of her before, but, just her and an acoustic guitar, she was spellbinding.  This track is from her forthcoming album and features vocals from Jonathan from Mercury Rev.  It's sweet.


----------



## yield (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## rekil (Aug 26, 2018)

Ellen Foley - Theatre Of Cruelty



Spoiler


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 28, 2018)

Tuesday (really 'Monday') morning vibe...it may help the mood?


----------



## Kesher (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Aug 28, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2018)

As remixes go this is very good imo


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2018)

Portuguese band , never heard of them , dont understand a word but I like the cut of their jib


----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


>



I like the TCoy like sample


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Aug 29, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 30, 2018)




----------



## Hollis (Aug 30, 2018)

This 'early' Pulp song, was, I feel, a sign of things to come.. great song.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Toast Rider (Aug 31, 2018)

trying to decide if i like the Flower Kings, or buy another Wobbler album.

Prog rock is god


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## rekil (Aug 31, 2018)

Leroy Bowman - Graveyard. This would be good in a fillum. 



Spoiler


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 31, 2018)

Journey....


----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2018)

Classic (imo)


----------



## rekil (Sep 1, 2018)

Blind Idiot God and Henry Rollins - Freaked. From the fillum Freaked. 



Spoiler


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2018)

He's done some other interesting and sometimes amusing covers - Norweigian apparently ...

Frog Leap Studios

Chapman Artist Leo Moracchioli


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2018)

And Mary Spender appears to be rather talented too :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2018)

Not sure why Youtube showed me this ... been seeing WC Fields a lot recently too ...


----------



## Kesher (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Ponyutd (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## Humirax (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2018)

Favorite singer like


----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2018)

Hank is well holy, I've got all his recording, the volume and quantity he something else. I may as well post em


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Sep 3, 2018)

A clock ticking; they're loud fuckers, aren't they?


----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2018)

For your enjoyment


----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2018)

This also is holy


----------



## Humirax (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2018)

Neil Young again..
I'm entering a mellow phase of my life - albeit tinged with regret ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2018)

And the Latin thing is always there ... I was listening to Chick Corea and Flora Purim earlier


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 5, 2018)

How can I not have ever heard Neil Young's earlier incarnation ...


----------



## sealion (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 6, 2018)

Impressive debut


----------



## Kesher (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Riera (Sep 6, 2018)

Little Feat - Feats Don't Fail Me Now


----------



## sealion (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 7, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 7, 2018)

Poor old Johnno. Murdered at 27, what a fucking shame.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2018)

always rated this


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2018)

He didn't sell his soul, he worked fucking hard and became superb. End of debate.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 8, 2018)

It's been years since I've had a decent blowback...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 8, 2018)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 8, 2018)

The new Spiritualized album.  Read some good reviews, but finding it dull so far.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2018)

Jesus does love and holds an place with the thing what the man said


----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2018)

At least hank knew

Men or women


----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2018)

Video is suspect


----------



## Humirax (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 10, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## rekil (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 11, 2018)

Pitch Perfect


----------



## Kesher (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 11, 2018)

Choreography


----------



## jusali (Sep 12, 2018)

ITAL TEK   Bodied vinyl at Juno Records.

Ital Tek bodied on planet Mu.
Superb on my sound system!


----------



## hipipol (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2018)

I've been off this thread a few weeks and am disappointed no-one  has put up any hurdygurdy music


----------



## Hollis (Sep 12, 2018)

My current favourite band.


----------



## yield (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2018)

Salsa time


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2018)

more salsa


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2018)

And now for something completely different


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 13, 2018)

rubbershoes

You and the Mrs have been going to those Salsa dance classes in your village aintcha! 

Personally I'm quite liking the Bachata vibe at the mo...


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 13, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> rubbershoes
> 
> You and the Mrs have been going to those Salsa dance classes in your village aintcha!




If only.


----------



## Plumdaff (Sep 13, 2018)




----------



## TruXta (Sep 14, 2018)

Dio - Holy Diver


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)

Moar cowbell !!!!


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)

I seem to be re-taking ownership of my late teens ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2018)

Souvenir by OMD. I fell in love with this song as an 11 year old. I like & love lots of other records but this just has something extra. Its beautiful & i love it as much today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)

crumbs ... I'd forgotten there was more than one


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## starfish (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)

Wow. Why have I not got more Glenn Underground in my collection ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)

Youtube offered this to follow ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)

ooooh thank you Youtube


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2018)




----------



## rekil (Sep 16, 2018)

They Might Be Giants - The Communists Have the Music



Spoiler










> I got handed an Ayn Rand sandwich
> straight from a can it tasted so bland
> I asked a lass to pass me a glass
> of Engel’s Conditions of the Working Class


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2018)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## planetgeli (Sep 17, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


>




This is class.


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 17, 2018)

planetgeli said:


> This is class.


Excellent isn't it


----------



## planetgeli (Sep 17, 2018)

You sent me on a Hempress Sativa kick and that is no bad thing.


----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)

Slow to start


----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2018)

yield said:


>



Tune


----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 17, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 18, 2018)

This:
"Sometimes a mystery, sometimes I'm free
Depending on my mood or my attitude
Sometimes I wanna roll or stay at home
Walking contradiction, guess I'm factual and fiction
A little crazy, little sexy, little cool
Little rough around the edges, but I keep it smooth
I'm always left of center and that's right where I belong
I'm the random minor note you hear in major songs
And I like that
I don't really give a fuck if I was just the only one
Who likes that"


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Sodapop (Sep 19, 2018)

The sound of silence, not the song, but because it's the middle of the night


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 19, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 20, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 22, 2018)

A fine MV


----------



## Kesher (Sep 22, 2018)

First-rate  MV  compliments its quirky, catchy song


----------



## Kesher (Sep 22, 2018)

Bubblegum


----------



## Kesher (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2018)

oh well poor fuckers ain't we


----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2018)

Townes knows


----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Hollis (Sep 23, 2018)

Currently exploring 'power electronics'.  The cat ain't enjoying it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2018)

Not a spooky as you would imagine


----------



## hipipol (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 24, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Sep 24, 2018)

Love this!


----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 25, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 25, 2018)

The band look like they're having a jolly good time.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 26, 2018)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 26, 2018)

Our dog died, rip Goose.


----------



## rekil (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2018)

You can never have too much of this track :-


----------



## yield (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 27, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## yield (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## dilute micro (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 29, 2018)

From Way back


----------



## sealion (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## sealion (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 29, 2018)

sealion said:


> From Way back



I seem to remember hearing this very recently


----------



## sealion (Sep 29, 2018)

fizzerbird said:


> I seem to remember hearing this very recently


----------



## sealion (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 29, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 30, 2018)

Listen to DnB Girls Podcast #01 - Distinct & Mizeyesis by DnB Girls #np on #SoundCloud


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 30, 2018)

kalidarkone said:


> Listen to DnB Girls Podcast #01 - Distinct & Mizeyesis by DnB Girls #np on #SoundCloud


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 30, 2018)

Martin Hannets perfect pop punk production


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 30, 2018)

Listen to DnB Girls Podcast #05 - J.F. Killah & Lovelace by DnB Girls #np on #SoundCloud


----------



## GreatGutsby (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 30, 2018)

Madlib's beats on that album are fucking awesome.


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 30, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2018)

Choreography: Yes


----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2018)

Choreography: Yes


----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2018)

chewed all to pieces by water moccasins


----------



## moody (Oct 4, 2018)

daft 80s records mainly....


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 4, 2018)

Dunno who they are but very listenable and relaxing. A nice comments thread (from what I looked at), which is a bonus


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 4, 2018)

krtek a houby said:


> Dunno who they are but very listenable and relaxing. A nice comments thread (from what I looked at), which is a bonus



Great album


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 4, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 5, 2018)

This, which is disappointingly wet so far  Must be the thin air... edit: aaaand it never kicked in. 29 minutes only.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2018)

A particularly smooth collection of UK Garage, but at the time I bemoaned its replacement of traditional house and garage - maybe I've tuffened up in my old age.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2018)

I will definitely be returning to that UKG mix ...
I will need to segue out of this next mix before I completely zone out for the evening ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2018)

I keep returning to this ...
I can't find any other tracks that I like - I certainly liked what Neil Young and his mates went on to do ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## LiamO (Oct 5, 2018)

Just heartbreaking. Every time.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2018)

http://direct.francemusique.fr/live/francemusiqueocoramonde-hifi.mp3?ID=f9fbk29m84

I'm going to have to look up their playlist for the beautiful Hindu hymn they just played.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2018)

After a pensive bit of koto music, my thoughts turned to my adopted country ...



I even found myself looking up the price of a Breton schaum (bombarde) ... I was a useless clarinet player and always secretly hankered after a dual reed instrument - if nothing else, as a gardener i will at least be able to learn to grow and make my own reeds


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2018)

Fucking hell


----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2018)

Do you believe in Rock 'n Roll?


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 6, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 7, 2018)

Don't know what he's on about. Nice any way.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 7, 2018)

GreatGutsby said:


>



Have you ever seen the film This Must be the Place ? Soundtracks written by David Bryne but its about an aging goth who becomes obsessed about a Nazi who tormented his father.Its a brilliant bizarre film


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 7, 2018)

The39thStep said:


> Have you ever seen the film This Must be the Place ? Soundtracks written by David Bryne but its about an aging goth who becomes obsessed about a Nazi who tormented his father.Its a brilliant bizarre film


Not seen it, no. Might have to try and find it, cheers.


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 7, 2018)

Gary Numan - I Die You Die (HD)


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 7, 2018)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 7, 2018)

Rare bonnie use of bagpipes


----------



## ddraig (Oct 7, 2018)

Best of Fela Kuti


----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)

Its not Jimi though, Steve Ray Vaughan


----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)

Jimi version if you like


----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 8, 2018)




----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Oct 9, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 9, 2018)

Choreography:


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)

I make no apologies - fromage / sac de main with class


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)

et en plus ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)

I am known locally as "the walrus" ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)

Full Priscilla..


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)

Before we consider the talent - that first instrument is £1000 worth ..
By all accounts it takes a lot of puff ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)

speaking of taming comparatively primitive wind instruments ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2018)

The working people liked Jesus. The rich condemned him. I wonder why?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2018)

Now you might not like it, but he was murdered. Why? 

OK if you don't believe its real. In which case Shakespeare should bow down to a superior piece of literature. During Roman times.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2018)

here you are


----------



## albionism (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 11, 2018)

Part one


----------



## Kesher (Oct 11, 2018)

Part two


----------



## Kesher (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 11, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2018)

Keeping it mellow ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 12, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2018)

One of my busking covers.


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 13, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 13, 2018)

Dexy's are so much more than Come On Eileen and Geno


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 13, 2018)

The smooth sound of Jungle with some light skittering DnB.  What's not to like?


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)

Little Hank song


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)

Elvis and John Lennon and Hank


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)

One friday


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)

Yiz


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)

Devil is b atch


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)

I fight 10 satans hungover


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2018)

nice blues


----------



## Kesher (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 15, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## yield (Oct 16, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Oct 17, 2018)

Totally Hypnotised by this......


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 17, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 18, 2018)

Off with the motley !


----------



## flypanam (Oct 18, 2018)




----------



## dilute micro (Oct 19, 2018)

Written in 1953 by a 15 year old Maurice Williams from an actual experience.
It's one of the greatest all-time doo wops.  I was brought up on this stuff from my dad singing it to me.


----------



## albionism (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 19, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Kesher (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 20, 2018)

Saturday night is hurdy gurdy night


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 20, 2018)

this one really shows what a hurdy gurdy can do


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2018)

If you don't watch this I will batter ya


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2018)

American


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2018)

Strange days


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2018)

That's good actually.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2018)

cheeky chappies


----------



## moody (Oct 21, 2018)

this, random youtube suggestion but really cool tune.


----------



## GreatGutsby (Oct 21, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 23, 2018)

editor has got me obsessed with fitting a solenoid-operated cowbell on my bike ... though it may initially just be a doorbell ...


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2018)

With a bit of editing this could be a cracker


----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2018)

Yours and yours alone


----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2018)

Kesher said:


>



This young girl fixation is getting creepy now, so you're banned from this thread.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 25, 2018)

editor said:


> This young girl fixation is getting creepy now, so you're banned from this thread.




I did always feel that If i watched his vids I'd be put on the register.

But aren't they just how k pop vids are?  it's a type of music i know nothing about


----------



## moody (Oct 26, 2018)

this imo is really cool and funky indie sounding tune, but like dfa sounding.


----------



## moody (Oct 26, 2018)

GOOD MORNING.

& what better way to start the weekend than taking a trip back to 80s (when else?) germany?!!


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 26, 2018)

Play loud , play faster slower.


----------



## keybored (Oct 26, 2018)

Fucking _finally_. Edan is back! I'm well chuffed.


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Oct 27, 2018)

¡Camarón!


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2018)

Kesher said:


>



The next video you post up showing underage girls will see you banned from the site.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 28, 2018)

Oh boy


----------



## Humberto (Oct 28, 2018)

The Ranger's command


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 29, 2018)

Tom Waits' Way Down In The Hole, but in Polish.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2018)

speaks for itself


----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2018)

has to be version 2 though


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 30, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2018)

Or at least I probably will later this evening ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2018)

In the time of the influenza


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2018)

A hard man


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2018)

Worth looking the lyrics up if its hard to understand


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 1, 2018)

New Beirut track


----------



## Dandred (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 1, 2018)

Happy Thursday.


----------



## splash (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 2, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 2, 2018)

splash said:


>





Love that


----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Poi E (Nov 3, 2018)

nunsexmonkrock. Still an awesome album after all these years.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks to David Byrne for introducing me to this song about slavery.


----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Nov 4, 2018)

GreatGutsby said:


>






GreatGutsby said:


>




Really like those GreatGutsby


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 4, 2018)

This one's for all the Trade babies


----------



## ddraig (Nov 4, 2018)

U.K. Ragga Hip Hop Mix


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 4, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 5, 2018)

Sucker for this sort of coldwave shoegaze stuff


----------



## splash (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2018)

clever and classless and free I am


----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2018)

Well that was shite


----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2018)

Well this is atrocious. I'd ask forgiveness but its its so disgusting and obviously unforgivable


----------



## Humberto (Nov 7, 2018)




----------



## ringo (Nov 8, 2018)

Colleague who is into K-Pop was telling me about some J-Pop rooted in traditional Japanese techniques and instruments. Bit rocky for me but interesting to see what else is going on.


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## splash (Nov 8, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 9, 2018)

PippinTook said:


> Really like those GreatGutsby


Cool. Glad you did.


----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 9, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## Threshers_Flail (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## splash (Nov 10, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 11, 2018)




----------



## splash (Nov 12, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 14, 2018)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 16, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2018)

ya fackin mappets


----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## moody (Nov 19, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2018)

Do not think about tommorrow


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2018)

Partly to wind up my voice coach neighbour


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 21, 2018)

one of the best orchestrated songs ever tbh.


----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2018)

In combination with Winamp's "milkdrop" visualisations


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## 1%er (Nov 22, 2018)

Brahms symphony number 4 which it is said he composed while up a mountain, why he was up a mountain at the time I've yet to read, it was his final symphony so maybe he didn't make it down in one piece. Oh it is on youtube so you too can listen to it


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 22, 2018)

The wife shredding


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 22, 2018)

Thursday is for turbofolk


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 22, 2018)

with the world's most bored drummer


----------



## splash (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Nov 25, 2018)




----------



## moody (Nov 25, 2018)

blapsin'


----------



## jusali (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## GreatGutsby (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2018)

They do this sort of thing so well 'oop north ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2018)

I like what Youtube offers me


----------



## brogdale (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 2, 2018)

This must be the nearest thing to a  spaghetti western version of a love song. Epic


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 2, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> They do this sort of thing so well 'oop north ...




Gods knows whats in the water in Iceland but I love their semi classical stuff with strings and pianos .Germany has a few good artists  as well.
Dont know if you have heard this combination of Sigur Ros and Hilmar orn Hilmarsson ?


----------



## eagle (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 4, 2018)

Benny Golson - I'm always Dancing to the Music


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 4, 2018)

Bar Kays - Open Your Heart


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 4, 2018)

DJ Pulse - So Fine (omni trio remix)

94. what a year for jazz/soul jungle. ska invita


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 4, 2018)

Baby Huey - Hard Times


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 4, 2018)

Rose Royce - Magic Touch


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 4, 2018)

Meters - Sissy Strut


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 4, 2018)

Mary J Blige - Reminisce


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 4, 2018)

Denzel Curry - Story: no title


----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2018)

1. 



2.



3. I was going to do like 10 but it might be a bit much as I'm not much of an aficionado


----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2018)

Develop an app and become a billionaire


----------



## yield (Dec 5, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 6, 2018)

Gary Bartz - Winding Roads


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 6, 2018)

Patrice Rushen - Remind Me


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 6, 2018)

Yaby U - Ja Vengeance


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 6, 2018)

Keith Hudson - Be What You Want To Be

Fucking love the textures on this album i do.


----------



## rekil (Dec 8, 2018)

Baba Commandant & The Mandingo Band - Waso



Spoiler


----------



## rekil (Dec 9, 2018)

Haruomi Hosono - Bon Voyage Co.



Spoiler


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2018)

My favourite track from this year


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 9, 2018)

Sunshine anderson - Heard it all Before


----------



## Humberto (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## jusali (Dec 12, 2018)

Laaaaavely!


----------



## Humberto (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## yield (Dec 15, 2018)

Emmanuelle - Italove


Spoiler: youtube


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2018)

A Certain Ratio's slab of Manchester post punk funk


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## yield (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 17, 2018)

Wait for it...

A great track with (eventually) some Gents No. 1 Ordinary Breakbeat


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 18, 2018)

Current earworm:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2018)




----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 20, 2018)

Two songs that will always remind of an outstanding woman, so sadly, heartbreakingly, missed.
RIP Lindsey.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 20, 2018)

I demand more laundrette videos


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 20, 2018)

Her upstairs. I love it when she walks on her heels


----------



## marty21 (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2018)

There is a house wth a fountain, things that kept me satisfied .........


----------



## blairsh (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2018)

Jesus , I used to have a crush on her when she released this album in 2004 as A Girl Called Johnny 


This isnt as good but its delightful and I still have a crush on her , seen her in a different light.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Dram in hand...go on...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2018)

Top up?
Don't mind if I do...


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Dec 30, 2018)

War Lullaby

Here's to a New Dayton Peace Accords....


----------



## pesh (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## rutabowa (Dec 31, 2018)

dialectician said:


> Denzel Curry - Story: no title


I am really into the Ta13oo album he put out this year, just catching up on it.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 2, 2019)

Gary Davis scares me


----------



## Humberto (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Jan 3, 2019)

rofl


----------



## zahir (Jan 5, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Jan 5, 2019)

Lebanese singer Abeer Nehme singing in Aramaic


----------



## zahir (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 7, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)

His followers true and brave


----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)

If you don't love this you will never Woody


----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2019)

He was an very hairy man ...


----------



## moody (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## eagle (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## eagle (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 17, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 18, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## yield (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## planetgeli (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## planetgeli (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Jan 19, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## blairsh (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 20, 2019)

*Aketi Ray - From Ever Since*

Contains very good percussion and melodica.


----------



## NoXion (Jan 20, 2019)

Fear Factory - National Panel Beating (Body Hammer)


----------



## zahir (Jan 20, 2019)

Yiorgos Dalaras - Tou Kato Kosmou ta Poulia


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 21, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Jan 24, 2019)

Praise be for the return of Lowkey


----------



## Argonia (Jan 24, 2019)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 24, 2019)

Ming said:


>


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 24, 2019)

It's January, it's cold, it's dark at half three. So this...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 24, 2019)

8115 said:


>




That's a really emotional track. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Humberto (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 28, 2019)




----------



## Anton (Jan 29, 2019)

dont like the man, but not a bad song.


----------



## RhymnRzn (Jan 29, 2019)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatio Talk


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 29, 2019)

Hasn’t aged! It’s the synth


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 29, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> That's a really emotional track. Thanks for posting it


Yeah it was. I’m not from where it was made, but it made me think of Inverness, the more rural landscape around it then the very pleasant 7 years running we spent at T in the Park off our faces on MDMA. Changed days eh.


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 30, 2019)

herb-tastic


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## 1%er (Jan 31, 2019)

Mana's set from Rock in Rio


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 31, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2019)

some


----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## rekil (Feb 1, 2019)

Hank Williams III - Life of Sin



Spoiler


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Feb 1, 2019)




----------



## petee (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Feb 2, 2019)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 3, 2019)

14 and a half minutes worth watching.


----------



## Ming (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2019)




----------



## petee (Feb 4, 2019)

please stand by ...


----------



## Ming (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## flypanam (Feb 5, 2019)




----------



## yield (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 6, 2019)

my manager


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2019)

Everyone needs a bosom for a pillow ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Feb 7, 2019)

Titina and Nancy Vieira with a song written during the war by Cape Verdean songwriter B.Leza. Nancy Vieira is the one singing in English.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 7, 2019)

I finally found you!


----------



## NoXion (Feb 7, 2019)

friedaweed said:


>




Shame we don't get to see the full performance, that was very good.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 7, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 8, 2019)

Martin Hannet production as its finest the sound of the drums centre almost seperate and everything else with a touch of reverb/echo. '_a certain disorder in the treble range_...'


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 8, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 8, 2019)

best played loud


----------



## Fedayn (Feb 8, 2019)

Just because.... Just because it is fucking brilliant....


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 11, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 12, 2019)

Stop wrecking the fucking song


----------



## Humberto (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Feb 15, 2019)

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatio Talk


----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2019)

A budding Bob Dylan


----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)

Never heard this before.
I'd forgotten how good they were ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)

Annoyingly they've removed the perfectly good M-People tracks


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## WWWeed (Feb 16, 2019)

Radio on Break Pirates


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2019)

Sanaphantastron Musik

I'm not altogether sure what this is - the source code doesn't reveal anything to me ...


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 16, 2019)

The Tallest Man on Earth


----------



## Micro (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 17, 2019)

Somewhat of its time

I can't imagine George Ezra doing the worm in his next vid


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Micro (Feb 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)

Good people


----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)

Possibly a the greatest


----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)

Great socialists in that Hitler beating generation


----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)

Ancient wisdom is the best


----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)

CC Rider - Leadbelly


----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2019)

That's it out of respect. Never brake the first rule


----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2019)

kiiinel


----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2019)

Off his cheesebox


----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2019)

on cake!


----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2019)

Genius


----------



## spellbinder (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2019)

I swear my next bicycle feature is going to be a cowbell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## danski (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)

Having an 80s night... 
Lol...


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)

1982 to be precise....


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Feb 22, 2019)

1982 was some year...


----------



## Ming (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Feb 23, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Having an 80s night...
> Lol...


I met a person this week who didn't know who Madness were. Made me feel very old.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)

We all love dogs, cats and horses ...
This is definitely horse music


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)

My heart is steadily being drawn to Brittany - I hope I manage to pick up at least some of the language.


----------



## Reno (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2019)

louder this one


----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2019)

This is a good one. There aren't many like this.



He could rock as well 



But I'll leave you with this heartfelt lovesong. I want to say its an anology too, but its just to be enjoyed.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Feb 25, 2019)

Without understanding the language at all obvs massive commercialising of protest going on here but at the end of the day I’m a massive pop fan, so I’m easily pleased


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 25, 2019)

Listening to the new Lil Pump album because it's been popping up all over the place. Not as bad as a lot of the mumbly trap crap that's inexplicably popular right now, but it's not doing all that much for me.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2019)

*blub*


----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## rekil (Feb 27, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Without understanding the language at all obvs massive commercialising of protest going on here but at the end of the day I’m a massive pop fan, so I’m easily pleased



Yes it's about violence against women. 

Lucía Pérez: Mar del Plata court acquits 3 men accused of gruesome rape, murder
Ni Una Menos releases alarming statistics, reports 13 femicides in first 15 days of 2018


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 27, 2019)

Just copped me a copy of this new one from Peter Youthman,


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2019)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 28, 2019)

New Bob Mould album, _Sunshine Rock
_
It's bloody good


----------



## rekil (Feb 28, 2019)

S☼I said:


> New Bob Mould album, _Sunshine Rock
> _
> It's bloody good


I wish he'd send that strat to guitar hell.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 28, 2019)

copliker said:


> I wish he'd send that strat to guitar hell.


It's bloody great


----------



## zahir (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Mar 2, 2019)

copliker said:


> Yes it's about violence against women.
> 
> Lucía Pérez: Mar del Plata court acquits 3 men accused of gruesome rape, murder
> Ni Una Menos releases alarming statistics, reports 13 femicides in first 15 days of 2018


Thanks for the info, very much appreciated.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 2, 2019)

I like Simply Red too - so bite me


----------



## spellbinder (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)

6 billion vews


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)

gawdbless ya


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)

oh I've got one. Mister Charlie


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)

When you hit a good vein


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)

lightnin hopkins baby please don't go


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 4, 2019)

Just found em all again buried ina a well old box.....one white label looks much any other, took me ages to figure out what they were


----------



## 8115 (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 4, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 4, 2019)

Rest in anything but peace Keith


----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2019)

clever this


----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2019)

this is good i think


----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2019)

desmond dekker


----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2019)

Mississippi John


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 9, 2019)

Bit flamboyant.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 9, 2019)

Back of the net!


----------



## Sodapop (Mar 9, 2019)

An awful lot of snoring noises


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2019)

Theresa May's to-ing and fro-ing to Brussels made me think of this :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 12, 2019)

Blame this on my colleague today picking this out on his acoustic guitar ...
I wanted it to be "Don't Fear the Reaper" so I could do the "Moar Cowbell" thing


----------



## yield (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2019)

Where the action isn't ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## zahir (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## yield (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## dilute micro (Mar 15, 2019)

RunningmanZ tune


----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2019)

76 billion now


----------



## hipipol (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2019)

Sadly appropriate lyrics for our times ...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2019)

I'm in need of a bit of the headspace I enjoyed in the 90s ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## yield (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## yield (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## yield (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2019)

They are all much of a muchness. Not that anyone cares. That's yer lot anyway.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2019)

Big future ahead of this fella


----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2019)

.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2019)

Someone fucking with me nm


----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2019)

Last go - it's not hard


----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2019)

Talked shit sometimes but could see play. I rate him highly.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 21, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)

Grâce à FIP Paris ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)

Grâce à Youtube


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)

Vive La France, Vive l'UE


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Mar 22, 2019)

Just saw this and wished I was young so I could learn the words and do it at karaoke
(Skip the video intro, song starts at 1:10)


----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 22, 2019)

This is a fucking ace way to start the weekend:


----------



## Humberto (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Ranbay (Mar 24, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Mar 26, 2019)




----------



## Sodapop (Mar 26, 2019)

My latest client loves 80's music so we're having a sing along at 6 am


----------



## petee (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 27, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Mar 28, 2019)

3 hours of DLR. One of the comments is 'cocaine gets high on David Lee Roth'. My hero.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2019)

Very Important Plastic,indeed.... got the top, not the second, prices gone mad lately, not parting,but WHY?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2019)

Carroll Thomson, only non Lovers track, try mix this with Guy Simone , so when the arse chat My Baby, you can cut Carroll saying its too late just after.......
Guy, wot a tosser, Carroll, mega Clintoris, one shot a kill.......


----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2019)

Grime 19 years early eh?
Where he wedge?


----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 28, 2019)

Carroll,vocal...


----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 28, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Mar 29, 2019)

Loving a bit of melancholy melodica 

NME Cassettes ...... Redux


----------



## Part 2 (Mar 29, 2019)

Bourbonese Qualk...they're fucking ace.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 30, 2019)

rich capitalists are the future thank god


----------



## Humberto (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 30, 2019)

I could murder a bourbon though


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2019)

I'm all chilled out


----------



## Humberto (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 30, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Mar 31, 2019)

For the guitar solo. From 2:00


----------



## Ming (Mar 31, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2019)

Ming said:


> For the guitar solo. From 2:00



wow !


----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## yield (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Saunders (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## yield (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 4, 2019)

wowzer


----------



## Ming (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2019)

Tears streaming down my face now


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks to an earworm from another thread.
 I actually bought the album for this b side which I used to put on jukeboxes all the time..


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 5, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>


I had remembered this as a harpsichord piece ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 10, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Apr 11, 2019)

I was at this gig and it was amazing. The support bands Kiev and Bear Hands were great too but foals just rocked. 
(eta). Just noticed the guitarist walked on with a huge joint, exhaled and passed it to someone in the front row. Very cool. Recreational weed is legal here in VaanCOOVER.


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 11, 2019)

Behind all the silliness is a great tune


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 13, 2019)

Have this on a "Sounds" 1976 compo I think.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 13, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


>


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## Skin1 (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## petee (Apr 13, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 14, 2019)

*The Mysterious Death of a Tenor Man – Wardell Gray and the Moulin Rouge*


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2019)

Having taken all the drugs and slept on the balcony I commend this song as an example of dam building


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2019)

I'll do a trio of woody's since that it my thing


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2019)

appendage not one of the trio 

Outlaw song. Different versions.



I ride an old paint.


----------



## fishfinger (Apr 14, 2019)

This still gives me goose-pimples:


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 15, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Apr 18, 2019)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 18, 2019)

Matmos Finds "Audio Gold" in Plastics, In-Studio | Soundcheck | New Sounds


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Apr 19, 2019)

Best live video on you tube ever


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Apr 19, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 21, 2019)

I love this song but they got the arks mixed up


----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2019)

No, how many beers have YOU had? On our lords day too. 



Like this


----------



## petee (Apr 22, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> I love this song but they got the arks mixed up




an all-time fave of mine


----------



## petee (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 23, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2019)

Good intro that


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2019)

tough guys


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2019)

Suppose I should leave with a crooner/ get to the humunculus of Rawalpindi





And I'm dead (a bit)


----------



## Humberto (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2019)

Slovenian trip hop


----------



## Cid (Apr 26, 2019)

I was watching a Robert Johnson thing on Netflix, and somehow meandered myself back to Mississippi Fred McDowell... Reckon one of the more under appreciated bluesmen.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2019)

The song that defines my fondest hope for the future.


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 28, 2019)

takes a 10 dollar shoe to fit my feet. Is a good line.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 28, 2019)

Bit rude


----------



## Humberto (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 28, 2019)

Dizee Rascal recomends Ladbrookes  On the you tube


----------



## Humberto (Apr 28, 2019)

I definitely did see a Dizee what's his face Ladbrokes advert but it appears I imagined it.

Soz to that.


----------



## rekil (Apr 29, 2019)

Katiny Slezki from Yakutsk in Siberia.



Spoiler


----------



## Humberto (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 30, 2019)

Harry Redknapp tells me to gamble. The geezer.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 30, 2019)

So Harry Redknapp tells ya to get a bet on. Funny funny funny shit.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 30, 2019)

Fucking Guy



Excellente tay


----------



## Humberto (Apr 30, 2019)

triumvirate


----------



## Humberto (Apr 30, 2019)

Is the best word eveh


----------



## Humberto (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 1, 2019)

Humberto said:


>




Superb. It was part of the music of our courtship.  (We've been married 44 years this year.)


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 1, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


>




The album is 'The lady's Not for Sale', it is all there on Youtube as individual tracks. Well worth a listen.


----------



## Ponyutd (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)

Rate this.


----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)

left my home down on the rural route. Whatever that means


----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)

And a good intro:

oh wow they've got it: see next post


----------



## Humberto (May 2, 2019)

Jimi hendrix - Henrix Hendrix Hendrix by Hendrix of all people


----------



## gentlegreen (May 2, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2019)

Where it all started for so many of us ....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Ming (May 5, 2019)




----------



## Ming (May 5, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2019)




----------



## petee (May 6, 2019)

petee said:


>




i can't stop listening to this.
so i bought the album.


----------



## petee (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 7, 2019)




----------



## Ming (May 8, 2019)

New one's out! Spotlights...Love and Decay.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 8, 2019)




----------



## petee (May 9, 2019)

49 years ago.
this isn't even music, it's on another level.


----------



## Humberto (May 9, 2019)

I've got that in the collection (Band of gypsies phase) and thought a lot of it. It doesn't play from some bullshit regulation here (England). It's good stuff though. Worth seeking out.

I like this a lot though feel slightly ... concerned that it is exploitative. Still, it's fucking great stuff.


----------



## Humberto (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 9, 2019)

It comes from a time (not so long ago) and place where you could be hanged if your 'superior' class of neighbours could decide they didn't like you. Then you had these geniues. And cunts who miss it and perpetuate it

Anyway, before I get told off I'll sneak in this one.


----------



## Humberto (May 9, 2019)

I'll just do some favorite Leadbellys


----------



## Humberto (May 9, 2019)

Bourgeois blues



Rock Island Line



Buffalo Bill


----------



## Sprocket. (May 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)

Released the year before I was born say no more. Sadly my parents were Uber-square and it was decades before I heard it.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 9, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Released the year before I was born say no more. Sadly my parents were Uber-square and it was decades before I heard it.




Yes, but then it is all the better and meaningful when you hear it, especially the first time.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)

Poignant for several reasons right now....


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)

Couldn't resist...


----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2019)




----------



## billy_bob (May 10, 2019)




----------



## blairsh (May 10, 2019)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 10, 2019)

The Walkmen - The Rat. Missed this lot when this was released. Reminds me of Rod Stewart meets The Wedding Present meets 00s new-Indie.


----------



## Humberto (May 11, 2019)

two classics


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2019)

For no other reason than I couldn't believe someone here recently dismissed them as shite:


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2019)

And because I have exceptional taste.*











*More to follow, maybe, when I'm more/similarly pissed.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 11, 2019)

A (good) few years apart.




I didn't realise until fairly recently (a few years ago) that she was married to Lou Reed 
I love Laurie Anderson. 

And another magnificent singer who transcended the decades.


----------



## Ming (May 11, 2019)

Footage from that gig i went to. I was about 20ft to the right and about 5 rows back.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)

(i mean you know a gobshite couldn't play this/ 

: Dizzy rasclas , Redknappp 

That isn't even the best one


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)

never mind


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)

I realise I have the same video 5 times: How about:


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)

Found it.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 14, 2019)




----------



## Ponyutd (May 14, 2019)

Jump jump
The Mac Dad will make you jump jump
Daddy Mac will make you jump jump
Kris Kross will make you jump jump


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2019)

Ponyutd said:


> Jump jump
> The Mac Dad will make you jump jump
> Daddy Mac will make you jump jump
> Kris Kross will make you jump jump



highly influential on the likes of PJ and Duncan and that Mmm Bop


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2019)




----------



## mwgdrwg (May 15, 2019)

This is a great song, and the video is fucking incredibe!


----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2019)

Ebenezer Scrooge


----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2019)

Can't have a music thread without these:


----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)

too good for this post


----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)

Humbly request your Bob Marley's. There all good ones.


----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)

Post what you like, obvs that's the idea, but I'll start with this. i'm a turn the other cheek man btw, that's for love of Jesus of Nazerath.


----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)

let your backbone slip


----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)

You fucking hammers


----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)

Song for the lovely hammers


----------



## Humberto (May 20, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 21, 2019)

As far up my street as you could be in 1992


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

Youz heavy metallers are Satan enthusiasts

Sorry to spoil your fun as I am


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

here comes the build up youz guys.


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

Hence the humunclus


----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2019)

Surely can't be shit


----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)

No. Where's YOUR global investment opportunities?


----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)

oooooooooh


----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)

In fact its a gas


----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)

Humberto said:


> let your backbone slip




FFS. Nobody?


----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2019)

1-2-3


----------



## Riklet (May 26, 2019)

This comes on, and i'm straight back in Colombia.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2019)

Spoiler: lyric



Don't interrupt the sorrow
Darn right
In flames our prophet witches
Be polite
A room full of glasses
He says "Your notches liberation doll"
And he chains me with that serpent
To that Ethiopian wall
Anima rising
Queen of Queens
Wash my guilt of Eden
Wash and balance me
Anima rising
Uprising in me tonight
She's a vengeful little goddess
With an ancient crown to fight
Truth goes up in vapors
The steeples lean
Winds of change patriarchs
Snug in your bible belt dreams
God goes up the chimney
Like childhood Santa Claus
The good slaves love the good book
A rebel loves a cause
I'm leaving on the 1:15
You're darn right
Since I was seventeen
I've had no one over me
He says "Anima rising-
So what-
Petrified wood process
Tall timber down to rock!"
Don't interrupt the sorrow
Darn right
He says "We walked on the moon
You be polite."
Don't let up the sorrow
Death and birth and death and birth
He says "Bring that bottle kindly
And I'll pad your purse-
I've got a head full of quandary
And a mighty, mighty, thirst."
Seventeen glasses
Rhine wine
Milk of the Madonna
Clandestine
He don't let up the sorrow
He lies and he cheats
It takes a heart like Mary's these days
When your man gets weak


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 27, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 28, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 28, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 28, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 28, 2019)

Got to be the Red Jerry mix


----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2019)

Fuck jazz


and aaron Bastoni


----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2019)

Yes sir.This is fucking good


----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2019)

well i  SPOKE TO Aran  and he send i 

NO

WHICH IS GOOD TO KNOW

 THANKS


----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2019)

SO bAstani?

off you fuck

have some of this in the meantime (non-sinister)

Have some

Fucking dick head


----------



## Saunders (May 30, 2019)

(Thanks to the Brewdog thread, I keep getting this as an earworm)


----------



## rubbershoes (May 30, 2019)

Pure piano house.


----------



## rubbershoes (May 31, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 31, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 31, 2019)




----------



## crossthebreeze (Jun 1, 2019)

This got everyone on the dancefloor and going off at my mate's 50th birthday party last night


----------



## petee (Jun 1, 2019)

george thorogood is it


----------



## petee (Jun 2, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 5, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 7, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 10, 2019)

"Keep hope alive"


----------



## albionism (Jun 10, 2019)

The new Underworld "DRIFT" series has some amazing stuff.
Right now, I'm being blown away by this.
DRIFT Episode 2 - Underworld


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 10, 2019)

Discovered this singer/group completely at random on Spotify, but I've come to really like them - nice mixture of styles, great attitude


----------



## dilute micro (Jun 10, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

May have mentioned this before


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

ooh yes I'm beginning to enjoy myself. Played loud.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

Janis and jimi giving hippies a bad name. Teh bloos


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

A women can be tough. Who knew.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

Fuck it i can't top that


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

FUCKSAKE  It only half past 60


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

yooz are boring. I don't undrstand yas


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Jun 11, 2019)

BBC World Service, a programme about risk-taking.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

Gorgeous bastard. i swear allegiance to the U 75. My friends,


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

eta * fiends not fiends


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

no fiends I meant


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2019)

yes it is about cock


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 11, 2019)




----------



## Saunders (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## teqniq (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## blairsh (Jun 14, 2019)




----------



## izz (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Jun 16, 2019)

Big fan of the rhythm section.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2019)

Before they became stadium rock pop stars ...


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 23, 2019)

I'll keep banging on about him but he's so underated


----------



## Fedayn (Jun 25, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 27, 2019)




----------



## kalidarkone (Jun 28, 2019)

Listen to Serfs Up! by The Fat White Family on #SoundCloud


Just the best Album I've heard for a long time! I think The FwF are fucking geniuses


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

Fuck with my friends and I will etc.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

Al Queada said this was (not really I donated tu UN




Biffa is a big heemasex


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

How does it feel?


----------



## Humberto (Jul 4, 2019)

I fucking love yous


----------



## Irwin Winton (Jul 4, 2019)

Teedra Moses  Be Your Girl I Like It-Grand Puba Remix


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2019)

Listening to "Sultans of Swing" almost inevitably led me here :-



I'm sufficiently ancient to be allowed to like this


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 5, 2019)

... and inevitably here :-

More. Fucking. Cowbell.


----------



## flypanam (Jul 6, 2019)

A couple of lads from Bucharest who I stumbled across when I was there in April


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)

gaww


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)

Thats surprising 

Was heavy metal. in Paul.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)

If noone entertains me I will just, stab president Gorbychov.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)

Or more likely his underlings


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)

The Beatle I will. How dare he.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)

I hate the Beatle


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2019)

BAGPIPES That's what this thread needs !!



Quite good


----------



## blairsh (Jul 8, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 9, 2019)

Perfect for a Tuesday night at home


----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 9, 2019)

Fuckin ave some


----------



## Hollis (Jul 9, 2019)

Discovered this lot last night on spotify.. nice bit of psychedelia..


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2019)

Triumvirate forthcoming


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2019)

Not much a video, but pure Hank, the big Christian


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2019)

I know everything is a bit more shiny now.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)

I know I fuck about but if you can't eat that then I don't understand


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)

sssssaucy


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2019)

Gerald


----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## flypanam (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 13, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 13, 2019)

For Steph. You know the score. See you soon x


----------



## hipipol (Jul 14, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 15, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

You naughty boys forgot ya P.E kit


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

Anfield is great. But you've gotta south Liverpool. Toxteth.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

sorry thats not what I what I meant. Wait a sec.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

Remember to revise on your on your Oxford and Cambridge


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

Remember when the PRESIDENT wasn't an evil bastard?


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

I can't remember. Was there a time?


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

desmond dekker fu manchu


will this work?


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

Offs I actually have to type into this database. I hope you wake up with scrofulas


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

crofulus


----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2019)

Torys, are anti working class. What a shame


----------



## pardon (Jul 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2019)

devil, is more powerful than mere man. God is stronger. devil can read all thoughts. You are basically being experimented on by God. possibly unfair.  I feel you. Devil hates the good.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2019)

The devil is scared to death of heallfire.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2019)

The devil can't send you to hell. god can, Therefore he is scary the devil is not. Don't worry about the devil. He fucks up the world but he is doomed. You have to be against. Your either for or against. You have to be against.

The devil is against god though. He will murder you, deceive you etc.

I don't have a perfect understanding. Who does? Basically the devil is begging you to join him, because he knows where he is headed.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)

American awesomeness


----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)

eta: off the thread

ornery critters with their stuttering vids.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2019)

It stutters at the beginning for me. There MUST be mistakes 1!!


----------



## dilute micro (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 19, 2019)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 21, 2019)




----------



## isvicthere? (Jul 21, 2019)

Hildegard von Bingen, very calming in a Sunday morning.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2019)

Little Richard. 87 now. Musical trailblazer and innovator. And massive nutter.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2019)

Was a preacher who went from rock and roll, orgies, to baptist preaching and back again.  It worked though. Legend


----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2019)

Good friend of Mr Richard Penniman


----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2019)

So have that


----------



## Argonia (Jul 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)

And the old stand-by for the non-believers


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)

sigh...


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)

12-string guitar sound


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)

Texas blues.



This was his 'mentor'. They all had 'em. No one emrges from a vacuum.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)

Another Texan and disciple Lemon


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)

If that's too many to listen to just listen to this.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)

Just one and an un-electrified (acoustic) guitar


----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2019)

Very good. Listen to this if your not bothered about the rest.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 25, 2019)

Getting ready for a hard BJJ session and this shit is making me 
Life is good..


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 25, 2019)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2019)

Still love this song


----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)

Didn't know much about it but I read Little Richard Wiki and apparently this was his thing


----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)

wawaweewa


----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)

gloygen


----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)

i can't find any more I'm very sorry


----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)

.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)

videos mawkish, soz, i will change it


----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2019)

Thats betteh!


----------



## fiver (Jul 27, 2019)

..


----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2019)

I feel sophisticated just listening to it.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 28, 2019)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 29, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 29, 2019)

Thinking about someone...

This song and video sums it up.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 30, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Good friend of Mr Richard Penniman


----------



## Humberto (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 30, 2019)

by accident


----------



## Humberto (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jul 30, 2019)

.


----------



## Argonia (Jul 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2019)

There you go. You may as well listen to this as not. That's yer lot.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2019)

If you can't make it through the Hanks you need to knuckle down and take this thread more seriously.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 31, 2019)




----------



## gosub (Aug 1, 2019)

Reggae owes me money - Ragga Twins (quietly though - my mums got cancer treatment in the morning)


----------



## 8115 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

If you are going to take 'drugs' then please listen to this message first.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

Tap dancing is the thing to get off the drugs


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

Orrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

Thread /


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

i reckon the hippies produced more important sweatshirts, or 'sweaters' than 

powpowpow



If anyone can play this and sing this 20 percent as good I will rob a bank


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2019)

still the same


----------



## nino_savatte (Aug 2, 2019)

Dr Alimantado - Best Dressed Chicken In Town


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 2, 2019)

love this bloke


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 2, 2019)

I love her timing. High and Dry was such a pretty song.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 6, 2019)

Don't listen to the first one, it's rubbish.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Sodapop (Aug 6, 2019)

Fleetwood Mac and dancing in the living room
Some things you can buy..other things are priceless


----------



## Humberto (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 6, 2019)

I believe this is what the kids now refer to as 'gangster rap'. Awful.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## a_chap (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## petee (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## ginger_syn (Aug 7, 2019)

Proms on radio 3, sci-fi film music.


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 8, 2019)

In the spirit of post whatever the fuck you like, I've always loved this.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 8, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 8, 2019)

[


----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)

This was the one I meant with 'soul' in the title, although


----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2019)

.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 9, 2019)

Definition of Sound - Riva Starr

oooff


----------



## Anju (Aug 10, 2019)

This

And then this on repeat in my van from Deptford to Elephant and back. Stressing my poor little under seat sub.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 10, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

Yous of likkle faith


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

We should have some sort of George Formby smilie in the new forum.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

Is he 'cool'?


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

Even just an attempt at a George Formby smilie would work. Imagine the possibilities. That would really cock a snook at the powers that be.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

The powers that be won't allow it of course.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

I don't know if this good on what yobs call 'drugs'. Bu t i expect Broritz , Boratz


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

Boorish. 

Boorish Johnson.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

If that catches on I'll excommunicate Tony Hart and Neil Buchanon


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

In fact I'll fucking excommunicate all your nans


----------



## Humberto (Aug 11, 2019)

Just to clarify


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 11, 2019)

This was a band back in the 60s. They were pretty good.


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 11, 2019)




----------



## Argonia (Aug 12, 2019)

DRONE!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 12, 2019)

been listening to this since last Wednesday.
so excited.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

Punk ass bitch ass punks


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

That is pure filth.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

Mister Charlie -


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

You love it you bitch ass punk ass bitches

or something

Shit, I forget my buss pass


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

Just in case you wanted to be a bad ass blues character


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

'I can't be arsed trying to say something funny'


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

What a sham and a sad indictment of your ability to suggest a song:


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

No wait, don't be sad


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

Who remember the ronnettes


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

You will love this. Thought I would make you a crisp butty, and leave you with this.

Answers in the morning if you like.## Love yas


----------



## Humberto (Aug 13, 2019)

Sorry, bonhomie is a hell of a drug.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 13, 2019)

a car alarm going off outside in perfect harmony


----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)

stay off the gin


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)

I was hesitant. I am not big hearted. I'm just saying what my eyes and ears and those of the people I talk to claim. An explosion in the numbers of the destitute. Hank had a way with words so fuck it.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)

========================================================================================================================================================


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)

nm


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)

.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)

.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2019)

Stream of nonsense deleted


----------



## hipipol (Aug 15, 2019)

Anju said:


> This
> 
> And then this on repeat in my van from Deptford to Elephant and back. Stressing my poor little under seat sub.



I was just playing that w r e mix last night, tatty paper bag white label luv it, blessins selecta


----------



## hipipol (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)

Just been reminded of this - another life cut tragically short ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Fedayn (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)

Don't drink yourselves to death.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)

Hooray.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)

Mr Marley again


----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)

This next song though. You get it.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)

Handsome bastard


----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Aug 17, 2019)

This was played on 1BTN last week, & Giles Peterson played it today on R6. I’m absolutely loving it!


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Aug 18, 2019)

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saunders (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Aug 18, 2019)




----------



## a_chap (Aug 18, 2019)

.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 19, 2019)




----------



## ice-is-forming (Aug 19, 2019)

*


----------



## hipipol (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## Gaia (Aug 21, 2019)

This. Again (well, the live version thereof).  - absolutely scrumptious acid techno. Well, I was, couldn't post whilst I was still listening. It's just over an hour, but it's that good, it seems a good deal shorter. I have to say I do love a good slab of acid techno. It's a dying sub-genre, though, sadly… Still trying to find somewhere to get my psytech fix, at the moment all I'm managing to find is bits and bobs on SC. DI won't create new channels unless they're guaranteed to be popular (it ditched four of my favourites back in January. They've been replaced by yet another EDM channel (YUCK!). 

I posted it to the new techno thread last night, but it came up on DI's Oldschool Acid channel again this morning.


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## a_chap (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Aug 22, 2019)

Silence.  This is the best part of the day just sitting in absolute silence.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)

Orrr

even better (just the dancing alone)


----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)

noooice


----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)

I love it too


----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)

coming in your ears


----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Sputwang (Aug 22, 2019)

Thought of this just now while looking at a_chap's giant mushroom on the foraging thread. But didn't want to possibly derail the thread.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 22, 2019)

(Danish acid techno producer living in Malmö, just in case you'd not come across him (I hadn't, until DI started playing him. Yes, his producer name means exactly what you think it does (not that he's wank, because he's not, but you get what I mean)).

Oh and prior to that this classic acid hardtrance gem (which I can't find on YouTube): Solar Quest - A + B = C in D# Harmonisation (I can find the entire EP, but not the single track). I always hear weird shit in this. Sadly, I don't really have the energy for it anymore.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 22, 2019)

this one nails it


----------



## Maggot (Aug 22, 2019)

The Cure's B sides  are better than most people's A sides.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2019)

leadbelly where did you sleep last night


----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2019)

Shit


----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2019)

just to re-iterate, I 'dont' think it's shit.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2019)

Uncle dekker says gan to bed ya big heemasex


----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)

Made me think of this


----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)

I prefer the un-remastered stuff


----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)

this forum will have to be re-mastered


----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2019)




----------



## Gaia (Aug 25, 2019)

- new acid techno from one of my very favourite producers -  Accentbuster aka Frank Wirth. Think BristolEcho will like this.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 25, 2019)

made in 19


----------



## a_chap (Aug 25, 2019)

Better when played very loudly


----------



## RhymnRzn (Aug 25, 2019)

Reminds of the old zelda adventure of link soundtrack

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 26, 2019)

from 1981 and sounds like 2010. was there a more criminally underrated 80s band?


----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 26, 2019)

Miles Davis Rated X.

Miles is on organ on this one.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 26, 2019)

Herne Bay's finest...with Syd.


----------



## dilute micro (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 26, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> from 1981 and sounds like 2010. was there a more criminally underrated 80s band?



Them and The Chameleons


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

you know you like it too


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

This is a thread of learned doctors, if you haven't paid your dues then wind your necks in and jog on.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 27, 2019)

Humberto said:


> This is a thread of learned doctors, if you haven't paid your dues then wind your necks in and jog on.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 27, 2019)

DI's Oldschool Acid channel. A most excellent acid techno set by Johan Nielssen Lecander.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

Gaia said:


>



Just joshin


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Gaia (Aug 27, 2019)

The39thStep said:


> Them and The Chameleons



I always thought that The Woodentops didn't get the recognition they deserved, either, or Fraser Chorus (nobody seems to remember them). Oh and what about The Bolshoi…? Sunday Morning still has to rate as one of the creepiest tracks I've ever heard.

ETA: Flesh for Lulu. I was gutted when Nick Marsh died, 53 really isn't any age to cark it, is it…?


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

This guy. Fucking invented rock and roll. Worth a thread to check that. Really though, can't go wrong.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

Get it


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

This guy was making his come back before the Beatles were starting out. This is what he was known for though, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## RhymnRzn (Aug 27, 2019)

Like cloven tongues of an infolding flame with great grace

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gaia (Aug 27, 2019)

There weren't many US bands I was really into (well besides Sparks, Devo and the B52s), but I was a massive Wall of Voodoo fan. I remember some US punk outfit covering Mexican Radio and, because they were vegans, changing 'eating barbecued iguana', I forget what to, but it really did ruin the entire song for me. And then there was this:


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

Gaia said:


> There weren't many US bands I was really into (well besides Sparks, Devo and the B52s), but I was a massive Wall of Voodoo fan. I remember some US punk outfit covering Mexican Radio and, because they were vegans, changing 'eating barbecued iguana', I forget what to, but it really did ruin the entire song for me. And then there was this:





FOOOOOOOOOOOOOOKaf


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

Urgent AND slimey!


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

HAHA


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

A ha HA HA


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

so dysfunctional I'm afraid. 

Never mind try again tomorrow


----------



## Humberto (Aug 27, 2019)

It could be next weak, that's what I wouldn't do.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 27, 2019)

Oh I do love me a good Wank.


----------



## Gaia (Aug 27, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Urgent AND slimey!



You're not exactly sober, either, are you…?


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 27, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 27, 2019)

Sunny day.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2019)

Here's to the hearts and the hands of the men
That come with the dust and are gone with the wind


----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2019)

55 billion views!


----------



## Gaia (Aug 28, 2019)

The welcome sound of rain. And a catfight (it'll be Luna again, always is. No wonder that poor little silver tabby is so petrified!  I want to snuggle it…)


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## petee (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 29, 2019)

Almost unbearable, in a good way.


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Aug 30, 2019)

Copped this a few weeks ago - but have left the flat's decks at a friends following a party, need a car to move them back. Since I am a rubbish man I don't have one of these. I could take no more and have rigged an old denon up to the amp and this is a cool story bro.


----------



## rekil (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Aug 31, 2019)

Beloved, i wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------



## petee (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 1, 2019)

A bluesman, a very good one amongst other things.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## The_Reverend_M (Sep 2, 2019)

Drum and the bass.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 2, 2019)

petee said:


>



I really like this slow live version as well


----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2019)

Soon your soul will be mine


----------



## stavros (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## fishfinger (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## petee (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Sep 5, 2019)

Just bought fIN by John Talabot. Never heard him before. Halfway through track one and it's right up my alley


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Sep 6, 2019)

New Bat For Lashes record.


----------



## petee (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Bxtgun (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## yield (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## yield (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## yield (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 7, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)

Didn't expect that did you


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)

Saint Michael will save u


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)

All you have to do is ask


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)

I've just spoken to DCI Burnside and he said this thread is now closed. I'll have a word and try and pull a favours but I'm not promising anything guys.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)

Good news! DCI Burnside was nobbled. Fucking prick.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)

I might even listen to this one at some point!!!


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)

Fresh air. Seriously just ask.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2019)

To help your ears.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 8, 2019)

Sandman frenzy


----------



## hipipol (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2019)

It was about being heard on street corners


----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2019)

You Tube is evil though. Capitalist hairy cocks.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2019)

This is about Rob's young wife that died.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2019)

I'm eager to keep entertaining people


----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2019)

sorrows


----------



## Humberto (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 11, 2019)

Ah that time of year again.........
Enough, but had to put her up.....


----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)

I think they put all the naked women on youtube to put off women from actually being properly interested in music #thepatriarchyatwork


----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2019)

TRYAGAIN

Won't work


----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2019)

i hope like you don't mind if I (god willing) check out in a bit.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2019)




----------



## a_chap (Sep 12, 2019)

It's **years** since I last heard this...



...I'd forgotten how good it was


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 14, 2019)

This was in the CD player


----------



## brogdale (Sep 14, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Sep 14, 2019)

Magpies squawking in the trees and the dish washer bleep telling me it's done.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 15, 2019)

misty crystal glitter etc


----------



## Humberto (Sep 15, 2019)

That old jack 'o diamonds is a hard card to play.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 15, 2019)

this is not shit


----------



## Humberto (Sep 15, 2019)

Is it just me or are adverts really aggressive. Bellends.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 15, 2019)

No


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Sep 15, 2019)

Cars passing by.
Happens here between 3am and 3.45 therr are loads of them. 
Shiftworkers in the local factories at the industrial estate up the road.


----------



## petee (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 16, 2019)

synthwave/pop
minimal synth
electro-pop
minimal wave


----------



## petee (Sep 17, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 18, 2019)

noiiiice


----------



## Humberto (Sep 18, 2019)

the guy as well


----------



## Humberto (Sep 18, 2019)

I feel like a bad hippy, but then remember our friend Bob must have felt like a bad hippy.

tldr


----------



## Humberto (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm in awe of Bob, his music and all he stood for.


----------



## albionism (Sep 18, 2019)

Today, I Are Mostly Listening To Kontravoid.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 19, 2019)

This original mix is the tops


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 19, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 19, 2019)

Love this

Doubt they ever printed the lyrics in Smash Hits


----------



## a_chap (Sep 20, 2019)

Thanks for posting that rubbershoes I haven't listened to Einstein on the beach for years 

I'll dig out my copy later. And probably 1,000 Airplanes on the roof and Satyagraha and The Photographer and Glassworks.

Oh, my wife's going to absolutely _kill_ you...


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 20, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Thanks for posting that rubbershoes I haven't listened to Einstein on the beach for years
> 
> I'll dig out my copy later. And probably 1,000 Airplanes on the roof and Satyagraha and The Photographer and Glassworks.
> 
> Oh, my wife's going to absolutely _kill_ you...




It would be amazing to see it live.  It's on in Nantes next month but I don't have enough holiday left.

If you see it on any where next year let me know


----------



## a_chap (Sep 20, 2019)

I've twice been to see The Philip Glass ensemble perform Koyaanisqasti live and one time to see them perform various pieces. Spellbinding stuff.

You can see all the upcoming performances (including performances by other artists) on Glass's web site:

Events for September 2019 – Philip Glass


----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## Hollis (Sep 20, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 21, 2019)

a_chap said:


> Thanks for posting that rubbershoes I haven't listened to Einstein on the beach for years
> 
> I'll dig out my copy later. And probably 1,000 Airplanes on the roof and Satyagraha and The Photographer and Glassworks.
> 
> Oh, my wife's going to absolutely _kill_ you...




 Akhnaten as well i trust


----------



## a_chap (Sep 21, 2019)

Nope, not one of my favourites. Have been playing Etudes quite a lot tho


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

posted ironically. or something


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> posted ironically. or something



No, post that with genuine awe. I love this.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> No, post that with genuine awe. I love this.



It's a good version I reckon


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> It's a good version I reckon


You think the hook isn’t going to happen.... and then it finally does


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> You think the hook isn’t going to happen.... and then it finally does



You know


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

This went down with the vicar I must say



Don't know what this is:

(next song if there is one)


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

From when adverts tried to persuade you to buy fishfingers, not global investment opportunities.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

Which was also shit, but come on


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> From when adverts tried to persuade you to buy fishfingers, not global investment opportunities.



Haha! Those were the days. Or Nescafé


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> From when adverts tried to persuade you to buy fishfingers, not global investment opportunities.



A great song to play on yer cheap Yamaha keyboard with 21 different styles. I really should have busked with a selection of those.... ironically of course.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

I'm bad for these. Always posting shit on here.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> A great song to play on yer cheap Yamaha keyboard with 21 different styles. I really should have busked with a selection of those.... ironically of course.



Do you play something?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Do you play something?


When I was a child, I played keyboards like the school stuff. Those sort of songs and The Beautiful South and other ballads worked well, I got piano lessons which were stopped cause my mum got skint again. 
I  have  played bass since I was 15- which I’m alright at once I get past the “haven’t played in months” barrier. 
I do a bit of guitar but that’s awful unless I get a run of days in a row playing.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

I've thought about getting good enough to busk but I reckon someone would just put their boot through my guitar


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> I've thought about getting good enough to busk but I reckon someone would just put their boot through my guitar


Nah they won’t.... buskers get away with loads  

Seriously though, try it. Or record stuff for yourself. Whatever makes you happy. 
My uncle from New Zealand is seemingly amazing at the piano but he says “i don’t play in front of people, cause it’s too stressful so why would you?”
I like that attitude cause it’s a statement of fact rather than making out it’s a failing on your part.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

fucked that up


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> fucked that up


Wot is it


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Nah they won’t.... buskers get away with loads
> 
> Seriously though, try it. Or record stuff for yourself. Whatever makes you happy.
> My uncle from New Zealand is seemingly amazing at the piano but he says “i don’t play in front of people, cause it’s too stressful so why would you?”
> I like that attitude cause it’s a statement of fact rather than making out it’s a failing on your part.



This is my aspiration and is actually do-able, basic open chords (been picking guitars since I was 19).


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


> This is my aspiration and is actually do-able, basic open chords (been picking guitars since I was 19).



If you think that is doable y r u not busking? I thought I was pushing the boundaries picking out Radiohead’s StreetSpirit with my fingers


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> If you think that is doable y r u not busking? I thought I was pushing the boundaries picking out Radiohead’s StreetSpirit with my fingers



Thanks


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

Humberto said:


>



Kinda makes me think of the Scottish trad stuff. Like this, I’ve had a go at it as it’s far easier of course


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Kinda makes me think of the Scottish trad stuff. Like this, I’ve had a go at it as it’s far easier of course



I use my fingers on this not a plectrum it’s much nicer


----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 22, 2019)

Slow there


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 22, 2019)

You’ve done it now! If only teuchter of Urban started all his posts: HEIDRUM HO!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Bxtgun (Sep 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 25, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 26, 2019)

nah, mistake


----------



## Humberto (Sep 27, 2019)

haha great thread guys!


----------



## Humberto (Sep 27, 2019)

This is the correct song. In fact it's a gas.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 27, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 27, 2019)

I love this, every time I pick up my guitar I.... well.... I bastardise it


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Sep 28, 2019)

They look so young.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 28, 2019)

Full album, might have to follow the link if it doesn't play the rest on here. Lovely.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 28, 2019)

Got bored in the end.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 28, 2019)

nice though, a lot to recommend.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 28, 2019)

Only I am allowed to listen to this. So go away.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 28, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> I love this, every time I pick up my guitar I.... well.... I bastardise it




I can play this, it's dead easy.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 28, 2019)

Can't play this


----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2019)

Classic though


----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 29, 2019)

Going through a Cleaners From Venus phase again, after seeing the new documentary on Martin Newell a couple of days ago:


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Bxtgun (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## imposs1904 (Sep 29, 2019)

Still obsessing over Martin Newell:


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Sep 30, 2019)

I can't get enough of this Burial track.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

What d’ya reckon Humberto ? I love this especially the synths like.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> What d’ya reckon Humberto ? I love this especially the synths like.



It’s not even about shagging or anything it seems to be about chasing The Man and that


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> What d’ya reckon Humberto ? I love this especially the synths like.




I like it for sure. A lot. Even my own contributions I get a bit bored of but I didn't want that to end. 8.6 out of 11.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

This makes my brain feel nice.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

Humberto said:


> This makes my brain feel nice.



It’s lovely! Here’s the aftermath.  “Same thing we do every night”


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

Weird place by all accounts.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

Best


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

I always end up back to this guy.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

How the fuck?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

You get obsessed with a musicians talent eh. This is mine(her politics is awful, long other story) but no other pianist is as good.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

Again, how the fuck?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

Da fuck?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Again, how the fuck?


Oh right how they play? It’s mad isn’t it. And not only does she have the ability of those classical musicians that do the rounds but she plays it with madness and passion too. She’s probably from Mars.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Oh right how they play? It’s mad isn’t it. And not only does she have the ability of those classical musicians that do the rounds but she plays it with madness and passion too. She’s probably from Mars.



Yeah the dexterity and accuracy. They are making us amateurs look bad.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Yeah the dexterity and accuracy. They are making us amateurs look bad.


As if we didn’t look bad already haha


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Da fuck?



Enjoy Nina Simone getting her Bach on here. Don’t worry if you can’t play it man, all the cool kids just point out references 

​


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Da fuck?



Tonight’s Da Fuck...
The guy on the left is my son’s uncle. On his Dad’s side- not mine, our crew the MacGregors are famous for awkward running, awkward movement generally and if all walking down the street we keep crossing each other’s paths. Chaos. The concentration on this though! (Stick with it till they turn off the lights and it all happens then)


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

ta. I'll have a go of that in a bit


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 2, 2019)

Not the mix i was wanting but it'll do


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Tonight’s Da Fuck...
> The guy on the left is my son’s uncle. On his Dad’s side- not mine, our crew the MacGregors are famous for awkward running, awkward movement generally and if all walking down the street we keep crossing each other’s paths. Chaos. The concentration on this though! (Stick with it till they turn off the lights and it all happens then)




Clever that. Quite mesmerising when the lights go down.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Clever that. Quite mesmerising when the lights go down.


It’s great, I have huge pride despite being nothing but his brother’s baby mama haha


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> It’s great, I have huge pride despite being nothing but his brother’s baby mama haha





Did they win?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 2, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Did they win?


Good question just asked his mum.
Meanwhile: I would struggle to get my guitar to sound like a keyboard

ETA: I love how low she is on guitaring despite being a genius. Pop first! I can live with that


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2019)

Well this how to play


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Struggling on the virtuoso front but this is great, and I love the lyrics. My favourite Alasdair Roberts vid


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)

Quite an eclectic selection there.  Enjoying it.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Quite an eclectic selection there.  Enjoying it.


I’m enjoying your stuff too! Last piano piece was lovely


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Bisbee Arizona.... like the Deep South stuff as it reminds me of Orkney and the western isles, they have missing teeth to boot


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Bisbee Arizona.... like the Deep South stuff as it reminds me of Orkney and the western isles, they have missing teeth to boot



Although Arizona ain’t the Deep South though, it’s a bit south


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Bisbee Arizona.... like the Deep South stuff as it reminds me of Orkney and the western isles, they have missing teeth to boot




that's really good.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> that's really good.


They both died during the course of a Doug Stanhope podcast, being mates of Stanhope, Bingo et al. She died of liver damage and he killed himself the next day. Awful, but that aside I love the Doug Stanhope podcast as it seems to be one of the few  places people are just being real- sometimes uncomfortably real, not saying offensive things to shock but at the same time not trying to keep up with the boring right on conversation for likes. If that makes sense. Love them, and they always speak back if you tweet them haha.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)

This guy died at 30 or something. Good singer too. Used to read shit comics aimed at teenage girls for ideas about song lyrics.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 3, 2019)

U2 - _Rattle and Hum_


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)

Good song this


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> This guy died at 30 or something. Good singer too. Used to read shit comics aimed at teenage girls for ideas about song lyrics.



Ha! great idea, the soaps are a good inspiration too! 

Speaking of missing teeth... I present Peat and Diesel. Forget Runrig, here’s what working class “head below the parapet” “graveyard of ambition” Highland and Island’s looks like


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)

good, don't get me wrong, but a bit of a nutter (in a good way) 

Anyway it rocks.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> good, don't get me wrong, but a bit of a nutter (in a good way)
> 
> Anyway it rocks.


He is! I love it


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> good, don't get me wrong, but a bit of a nutter (in a good way)
> 
> Anyway it rocks.


I spent 3 years in Orkney just drinking in their bars  before I had my wee boy and that song to me is precisely what any of my favourite characters would have put down if they had been given a guitar, which is why Peat And Diesel have a big following up here and elsewhere yesssss


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)

sounds like a good time


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> sounds like a good time


It was, the best.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> It was, the best.



How are you at the moment?


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


>



Holy shit Humberto! I had no idea the Bird Man had put that much energy into being The Bird! Hero! 
I share this because it might reach similar levels of surreal!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> How are you at the moment?


Not the best, and pubs in Orkney have been taken hostage by people wanting to kick locals out and attract tourists. But I’m getting better, we are organising Orkney’s first Pride, interesting


----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Not the best, and pubs in Orkney have been taken hostage by people wanting to kick locals out and attract tourists. But I’m getting better, we are organising Orkney’s first Pride, interesting


 
xx


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Humberto said:


> xx


Back at ya sir x


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 3, 2019)

Goodnight urban x


----------



## petee (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## petee (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## seeformiles (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 3, 2019)

Listening to Welwyn Garden City's finest.


----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 3, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 4, 2019)

if yer feeling a bit funeral this hits all angles. Purcell hits the spot.


----------



## dilute micro (Oct 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 5, 2019)

Ouch


----------



## Humberto (Oct 5, 2019)

Henceforth i call you friends. Only toking


----------



## Humberto (Oct 5, 2019)

shut it you wally


----------



## Humberto (Oct 5, 2019)

Note guitar players the slide goes on the little finger rather than the index.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 5, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## Gaia (Oct 6, 2019)

I don't think he's done anything I've not loved. His collabs with Aes Dana as H.U.V.A. Network are well worth checking out too. I must stick some of his ambient/psybient stuff in bellboid's ambient thread.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 6, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


>




That video is quite _brilliant _in its sheer _awfulness _and even manages to get _worse still_ towards the end!

It deserves some sort of award...


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## seeformiles (Oct 6, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


>




The video editor was a bit of a perv  and I just knew the presenter was going to be French (as they’ve got form for this sort of thing)

see this video that starts off OK but soon turns into an “upskirting” extravaganza:


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2019)

seeformiles said:


> The video editor was a bit of a perv


I found myself wondering if any Top Of The Pops camerawork was quite as obvious as that !


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 6, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> I found myself wondering if any Top Of The Pops camerawork was quite as obvious as that !



I think totp was quite subtle by comparison - certain other countries didn’t (& still don’t) even try to keep up the pretence. Mrs SFM was watching it with me and commented “How many times are we going to see her tits?”


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 6, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## savoloysam (Oct 7, 2019)

Mp3 Shuffle says "R.E.M The One I Love"


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Hollis (Oct 7, 2019)

Watching some Sabbath videos this evening...brilliant stuff fom 1974:


----------



## hipipol (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 9, 2019)

Some sort of magic


----------



## Humberto (Oct 9, 2019)

1 2 3


----------



## Humberto (Oct 9, 2019)

Let your mind absorb this


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 9, 2019)

JUst picked up some of my records from  storage. First on this record. Cos thats how they came out.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 10, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2019)

I have feelings for this song.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2019)

Best lyrics ever.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 12, 2019)

Belting version of Schizoid Man . It was an incomplete recording made before the first album ( 50 years old) with the horns and guitar recently recorded and added.  Just listen to the drumming and the big jazz influence.

You'll have to put up with a spoken intro though so go straight to 02.29


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 12, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 12, 2019)

Lets get some Ivor Cutler out. 
The message in Morse Code is “here I am” by the way; I checked. So it’s true that the Scots invented everything including putting actual morse code in your tunes, not a first from the makers of Inspector Morse.


----------



## a_chap (Oct 12, 2019)

Just in case you needed cheering up....


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 13, 2019)

Still as powerful as when I heard it first


----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2019)

shit cunt gambling adverts everywhere


----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 14, 2019)

brand new hit


----------



## Humberto (Oct 14, 2019)

There is some magic going on with his right thumb.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 14, 2019)

Another blind man in the times before a welfare state. Anyway. A hero of mine. 



Sneaking a bit of God stuff in


----------



## petee (Oct 14, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Lets get some Ivor Cutler out.
> The message in Morse Code is “here I am” by the way; I checked. So it’s true that the Scots invented everything including putting actual morse code in your tunes, not a first from the makers of Inspector Morse.




i wanted to upload "two balls" here, but youtube has made it  unavailable in my country.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 15, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Lets get some Ivor Cutler out.
> The message in Morse Code is “here I am” by the way; I checked. So it’s true that the Scots invented everything including putting actual morse code in your tunes, not a first from the makers of Inspector Morse.



This is a bit earlier from 1967



It spells out F U C K during the chorus.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> This is a bit earlier from 1967
> 
> 
> 
> It spells out F U C K during the chorus.



Haha! He surely heard that one then


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)

a noice noise


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)

If you can't handle the hatred of the bass notes and the backwards irony of the miniscule lyrics then I suggest you find a more dumbed down thread.


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 16, 2019)

the best of Sheryl Crow:


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)

i'm ras ta


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

Humberto said:


> If you can't handle the hatred of the bass notes and the backwards irony of the miniscule lyrics then I suggest you find a more dumbed down thread.



I sort of appreciate the noise Humberto but as a bass player masel my heart lies with this sort of chat


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> I sort of appreciate the noise Humberto but as a bass player masel my heart lies with this sort of chat



Yes it’s the easiest to play but I love it the most.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

Humberto said:


>



Yes


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)

i love you!!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

Humberto said:


> i love you!!



You should totally check out The Orkney Blues Festival!
I know what you’re thinking- the Orkney blues festival.... wtf.... and it’s not even held in Orkney’s main town....
But nah I live in the hometown of the OBF and honestly I’ve been proper blown away by many a performer home and away over my last 11 years here. And the atmosphere can’t be beaten.  A must see


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

MAIR FAIR.... port


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)

Yeah i would like that a very lot


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)

Rastas know I don't know how otherwise to say it.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Rastas know I don't know how otherwise to say it.



Hello General Levy! He helped us survive school in breaktimes with a radio


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

MIA seems to have a significant following among Orkney’s working class.
I get Orkney’s love of country but this trend needs more investigation not that I’m complaining, she’s the best.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

Classics on noo


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

Another


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

Last of three


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm a rasta.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2019)

Favourite producer ever, seen him live in the ABC - Glasgow. Out of this world.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2019)

Be wise as a snake, innocent as a dove


----------



## Limejuice (Oct 16, 2019)

This.

It's become one of my favourites because I know a lot of the references first-hand.

Mark Knopfler had a Saturday job as a copy boy for the Evening Chronicle in Newcastle. One of the sub-editors was a grumpy old type called Basil. It turns out he was the poet Basil Bunting.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 16, 2019)

A driving 4/4 beat with 'sad' lyrics, 2 minutes of pure northern soul bliss.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 18, 2019)

This is my self favire


----------



## Humberto (Oct 18, 2019)

See me in my office


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 18, 2019)

I'm in love with this:


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 20, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2019)

I'm still waiting Harry Redknapp and Jo ohhh fuck it


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2019)

Is taking lots of drugs good?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2019)

Not loads


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2019)

Get a million pounds free at Tombola. Furthermore if you bet 20 Jesus's you get 60  Jesus's to pledge and give all your pounds to a rich man's cock!!

woody guthrie jesus christ


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Detroit City (Oct 21, 2019)

i'm listening to _Straight Outta Compton_ by N.W.A.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 21, 2019)

Detroit City said:


> i'm listening to _Straight Outta Compton_ by N.W.A.



I was listening to that while doing yoga yesterday!


----------



## Detroit City (Oct 21, 2019)

Virtual Blue said:


> I was listening to that while doing yoga yesterday!


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 21, 2019)

...the perfect track.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 22, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 22, 2019)

Suns out here bit of chill breeze and the windows are open. 
Timeless


----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2019)

Gorgeous bastards


----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 23, 2019)

Re-found this in an old Mentalist box of records, can get it off the decks now........


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 23, 2019)




----------



## petee (Oct 25, 2019)

HoratioCuthbert said:


> Another




where is that? 
they're using the wrong side tracks ffs.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2019)

No YOUR naughty


----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2019)

This really happened lol


----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2019)

A statue please.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2019)

petee said:


> where is that?
> they're using the wrong side tracks ffs.



Could be Hong Kong then. They drive on the left there IIRC.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## Saunders (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 27, 2019)

Some boiler rooney


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 27, 2019)

*adjusts glasses* I hear your 'London' is very nice at this time of year?


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Humberto said:


> *adjusts glasses* I hear your 'London' is very nice at this time of year?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 27, 2019)

Marty1 said:


>




liked cos will listen later


----------



## Humberto (Oct 27, 2019)

ninja boi


----------



## Humberto (Oct 27, 2019)

Impressed fucking DJ sent by god.

See me


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 27, 2019)

Humberto said:


> Impressed fucking DJ sent by god.
> 
> See me


----------



## Humberto (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2019)

If you like soundscape type compositions this is fantastic , you just wonder where its going to lead you. Based on samples of Robert Wyatts Cuckooland


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 27, 2019)

This is so good I'm posting another track .


----------



## hipipol (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 27, 2019)

Humberto said:


> *adjusts glasses* I hear your 'London' is very nice at this time of year?


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 28, 2019)

They have a template/formula that seems to be designed to fit all.....

Similar to that used by Mr Solo when he partnered Brockie
Not saying I dont like it mind......


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2019)

Three earworms from my past that I streamed on my phone earlier at work :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 28, 2019)

I'd never troubled myself to look up "gnossiennes" before ... Satie apparently made it up from "gnostic" ... and not being classically educated, I hadn't know that Knossos comes from the same root.


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 28, 2019)

hipipol said:


> They have a template/formula that seems to be designed to fit all.....
> 
> Similar to that used by Mr Solo when he partnered Brockie
> Not saying I dont like it mind......




This one is a bit different


----------



## hipipol (Oct 29, 2019)

rubbershoes said:


> This one is a bit different


You kid not Bruv!!!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## a_chap (Oct 30, 2019)

Not at all influenced by The Cure. No way.


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## Cloud (Oct 30, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2019)

These Russian ambient deep house mixes have been the mainstay of my cycling music for many years now - makes a change to listen to one of them through speakers 



Deep Mix Moscow Radio


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2019)

https://www.mixcloud.com/nicolemoudaber/


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2019)

They put a *lot* of work into this one :-


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 31, 2019)




----------



## starfish (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Idris2002 (Nov 2, 2019)

Yes, Tales from Topographic Oceans.



It's actually really good, I never realised.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## petee (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Jay Park (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## yield (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## dilute micro (Nov 3, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 4, 2019)

I'm the guv nor.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 4, 2019)

Bernard Matthews is the 'guvnor'


----------



## Humberto (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 4, 2019)

no YOU want more


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 4, 2019)

New album out January 2020 apparently, 14 years from her stunning first one.Girl has class written all over her.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Nov 6, 2019)

I know it's a bit fish in the barrel but what a song.


----------



## Ming (Nov 6, 2019)

And as it's page 666...


----------



## Humberto (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Detroit City (Nov 7, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


>



Aretha was a big loss for Detroit


----------



## Humberto (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Nov 7, 2019)

Again. But it's a great performance of a great song.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## bimble (Nov 7, 2019)

This is probably my favourite song in the world.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 11, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## tomtraubert (Nov 17, 2019)




----------



## petee (Nov 18, 2019)




----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 18, 2019)

Black power funk from Eugene Blacknell.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2019)

Shine your shoes?


----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2019)

Everyone is scared of me. 

But I yooz my power for posisitivity


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 19, 2019)

Its a long one but hypnotic.


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 19, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 19, 2019)

11am at trade mix


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 21, 2019)

In preparation for tonights gig at the 100 Club.
Got a spare ticket if anyone fancies it.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 21, 2019)

Listening to Josh's latest album and it's fucking good.
Underrated.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 21, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

semi on at least


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

Fixed it. never give up. God's kingdom to come.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

BUY DETTOL


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

Out of Georgia. Good singer


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

Theres a whiny and frustrated aspect that works well. But he knew that. Here we are again.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

It's well raining


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

This one is important for people


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

Brought to you by Harry Redknapp and Jose Mourinho


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

*explains joke - both get 10 of millions for getting sacked for being shit chancing football managers. The punchline is they front gambling adverts, encourage you to donate your money to rich men. And I hate them.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

Posted it 3 or 4 times. A man after my own heart.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)

member when there weren't many rough sleepers and people had money to give them?


----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## tomtraubert (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 23, 2019)

Proving, again, that less is always more -=>


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Nov 24, 2019)

double post


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Skin1 (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## MBV (Nov 24, 2019)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 25, 2019)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Nov 27, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 28, 2019)

oy ve a reward


----------



## Humberto (Nov 28, 2019)

Shot in the head  My man


----------



## Humberto (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 28, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## tomtraubert (Nov 29, 2019)

The Jimmy Castor Bunch - Troglodyte (Cave Man)


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 29, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2019)

You loyal mints


----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## tomtraubert (Nov 30, 2019)

*Ronnie Hawkins & the Hawks - Need Your Lovin*


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 1, 2019)

This and way to much Leonard Choen stuff for a Sunday....


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 2, 2019)

Note one of the most untypical and uninterested crowds for a Feelgoods performance that I have ever seen


----------



## petee (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## red & green (Dec 2, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 2, 2019)

Echoplex utopia


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2019)




----------



## Ponyutd (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Anju (Dec 6, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 7, 2019)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm listening to the dog snoring, and a cat clawing at the bedroom window.


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 8, 2019)

Wind


----------



## Saul Goodman (Dec 8, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Wind


https://www.amazon.co.uk/Wind-Eze-G...58394&keywords=windeeze&qid=1575783609&sr=8-1


----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2019)

Im having a Roxy Music and similar frenzy


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2019)




----------



## Cid (Dec 10, 2019)




----------



## MrCurry (Dec 10, 2019)

RIP Marie Fredriksson, 1958-2019


----------



## hipipol (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 12, 2019)




----------



## Ming (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## stolinski (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Yossarian (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## tomtraubert (Dec 13, 2019)

Nick Drake - Parasite


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 13, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2019)




----------



## tomtraubert (Dec 15, 2019)

The Handsome Family - So Much Wine


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## petee (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## stavros (Dec 16, 2019)

One of the few occasions where noodling sax solos are permissible:


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 17, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2019)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2019)




----------



## tomtraubert (Dec 19, 2019)

Etta James - I'd Rather Go Blind


----------



## tomtraubert (Dec 20, 2019)

Hawkwind - Goat Willow


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 20, 2019)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Dec 21, 2019)

Hey Humberto do you like this box player? These guys are from my hometown or the outskirts yeah


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2019)

I'm a sucker for Carol King type Girl Called Eddy /Aimee Man type compositions, this is right up my street


----------



## Humberto (Dec 22, 2019)

Good old Harry Redknapp and Jose Mourinho. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 22, 2019)

no no joe


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

soul man


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

Bob Marley and the Hank Williams experience


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

louder!


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

I love my black neighbours. Plus it's the only community. And swear on my life.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

love yas


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

love you


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

100 x


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

your nan's fanny


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

if you ask me about Robert Johnson I'm yer man


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

all teh beers!


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2019)

poor jews

who do I know?

tps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96rC4X_KWl4


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 23, 2019)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2019)

There's a lot people saying they would be better off dead

Keep on Rockin'


----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2019)

This breaks through. I' d murder them all.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2019)

Not sure what car wreck mc plane wreck happened to department Ccc


----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2019)

658x


----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2019)

In short the original rock and role players were murdered


----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2019)

now you want to know why?

ok, i'll tell you.


////////

/If you have something someone wants, they will take it from you.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2019)

Desperate Journalists.Post punk, post Smiths , almost post The Organ.  Didn' t know people still made music like this, superb.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2019)

Russian post punk/new wave


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## petee (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)

A great anti war song written and sung by Billy Connolly


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## JuanTwoThree (Dec 29, 2019)

Tidying music


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Dec 29, 2019)




----------



## tomtraubert (Dec 29, 2019)

AC/DC - Let There Be Rock

Saw them at the Glasgow Apollo two months before this was filmed. What a night & memory.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 31, 2019)

Best tune of 19


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Dec 31, 2019)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## morning light (Jan 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Qntal - 1) Obscure; 2) Levis; 3) Entre Moi Et Mon Amin.



Obscure





Levis





Entre Moi Et Mon Amin


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 1, 2020)




----------



## Baronage-Phase (Jan 1, 2020)

Some day...I would like to go to Vienna to see this. I've watched it every year since I was a dot. It's a lottery to get a ticket but I can hope.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2020)

Just found him...not sure about a constant, but....


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 4, 2020)




----------



## Maggot (Jan 4, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


>



Just listened to this, which is a relevant as ever:


----------



## tomtraubert (Jan 5, 2020)

Quincy Jones - Manteca


----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2020)

He wasn't playing games tbf


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 6, 2020)

💿


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 6, 2020)

The Cure - Wish


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Jan 9, 2020)

Wire - I Am The Fly


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2020)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 9, 2020)

Best


----------



## Fez909 (Jan 10, 2020)

Polish funk playlist on Spotify - sounds nice so far


----------



## tomtraubert (Jan 10, 2020)

Neil Young - Cinnamon Girl


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 10, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Jan 10, 2020)

Alabama Shakes - Hold On


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 11, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 11, 2020)

Soul metal. Somebody make this a thing, NAO.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 12, 2020)

No skills in this new ting, give up better


----------



## Humberto (Jan 12, 2020)

copy and paste the address


----------



## flypanam (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Jan 13, 2020)

John Martyn - Just Now


----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2020)

Humberto said:


> copy and paste the address


Tried that, just  dropped on the page like, but somehow failed, suceeded by using "Insert" then selected media - tbf am now back using me old tried and tested ex work desk top Dell Windows 7 beastie, as of today apparently soon to be besieged by baddies - better get the hang of ye Apple tingy quick then.....


----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 13, 2020)

Throat singing from Mongolia


----------



## hipipol (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 14, 2020)




----------



## rekil (Jan 15, 2020)

Amazing but ludicrously reductive tune.


----------



## Marty1 (Jan 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Jan 16, 2020)

Richard Thompson - Beeswing

I think this is top notch songwriting because I pretty much fall in love with the girl he is singing about every time I hear it, even aching for the memory of her!!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 18, 2020)

The internet will be big one day. Mark my words.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 18, 2020)

Stealing Super Hans lines.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2020)

The reverend Blind Willie talking about the prophet Samson from Samuel or something


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2020)

shave my head clean as your hand


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2020)

call him up, pray. The power of an atom bomb the, the subtlety of O'Sullivan, pababararbaababarab


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2020)

The afterlife is like a dream.



A good one. Unless you love the son of the god.

Or if you are Hitler.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm well naughty.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 19, 2020)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 23, 2020)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Jan 24, 2020)

.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)

Bow tie muthafuckers coming round here wit their parsnips. I was hiding parspins and wearing bow-ties while you were still learning to assemble parsnips.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)

I stole every Townes Van Zandt recording from the internet in one big file lol. Don't really know where to start though.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)

tears I can't hide


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 25, 2020)




----------



## JuanTwoThree (Jan 25, 2020)

This:



			SomaFM: Heavyweight Reggae Song History (Recently Played Tracks)
		


Nothing I don't like


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2020)

Good Celtic supporters


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2020)

Still hope Stevie does it


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2020)

Lovely this. Heartfelt John Lennon song about his mum.


----------



## starfish (Jan 26, 2020)

Was in a box of 45s we got for free.


----------



## Threshers_Flail (Jan 26, 2020)

Velvet Underground - Loaded

My favourite feeling sad album. It cheers me up, not before making feel all sad and introspective.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 27, 2020)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 27, 2020)

Loving this new song by Ani Glass, it's perfect...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jan 27, 2020)

dp


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## Cloud (Jan 28, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 31, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Jan 31, 2020)

Neil Young - Too Far Gone


----------



## Detroit City (Jan 31, 2020)

Jimi Hendrix - _Electric Ladyland_


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2020)

son house


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2020)

Willie Brown


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2020)

Proven: none of you can rock like Willie Brown.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2020)

Fuckin melodies from this guy. You can't make his words out. Anyway, an American Native/ Black mixed race man with the tune (Patton) and then Son House turning up with his fierce preaching, this is where the music came from.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Feb 3, 2020)

Dr Feelgood - Roxette


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## izz (Feb 3, 2020)

I can't do this fancy 'include a linkything' thing so I shan't, I'll just say I'm listening to the first bit of the St Matthew Passion. Stonking.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 3, 2020)

izz said:


> I can't do this fancy 'include a linkything' thing so I shan't, I'll just say I'm listening to the first bit of the St Matthew Passion. Stonking.


You simply have to copy and paste the link


----------



## izz (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2020)

Originally by Herbert Merkin


----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2020)

Play it safe


----------



## seeformiles (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Feb 4, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Originally by Herbert Merkin




It was written by Jack Bruce, Eric Clapton & Pete Brown. What am I missing?


----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2020)

tomtraubert said:


> It was written by Jack Bruce, Eric Clapton & Pete Brown. What am I missing?



Just found the name Herbert amusing at 1 in the morning, didn't realise anyone was arsed.


----------



## tomtraubert (Feb 4, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Just found the name Herbert amusing at 1 in the morning, didn't realise anyone was arsed.



Well, 'arsed' is not how I'd describe it. I'm interested in music more than most things and less well known original versions is an area I enjoy. I'll remember to take my pinch of salt with what you say in future though


----------



## Humberto (Feb 4, 2020)

Yes I do arse about on this thread a bit too much. 🎸


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm in love with this woman . First new album in 16 years .Great Pretenders influence


----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## extra dry (Feb 4, 2020)

Just this


----------



## RhymnRzn (Feb 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## rekil (Feb 5, 2020)

Liturgy - Aesthethica. Excellent tasmanian deviling to cover up the schoolboy poetry.



Spoiler


----------



## tomtraubert (Feb 5, 2020)

Jeff Beck - Cause We've Ended As Lovers from Blow By Blow


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 5, 2020)

Child in time from Deep Purple in Rock.



Awesome drumming.

I like people who actually play the drums, rather than just bash them.

Have a listen to these:




This may be a first, certainly I've never seen it before. 




The whole BJH Berlin concert. I was there. 250,000 people. It was beyond awesome.



'In August 1980, they played a free concert in front of the Reichstag in West Berlin, with an estimated attendance of 250,000 people. They were the first Western rock band to perform in an open-air concert in East Germany (after Glasnost had begun in the Eastern bloc but over two years before the Berlin Wall fell), playing in Treptower Park, East Berlin on 14 July 1987 to a 170,000-plus audience. '


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 6, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> Child in time from Deep Purple in Rock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cant beat that three drummer line up in KC


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 6, 2020)

Always loved the drumming in this, understated great rythym.Jazz drummer who moved to rock


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 6, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Doe (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Feb 7, 2020)

Gidon Kremer playing the Astor Piazzolla composition Oblivion


----------



## izz (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 7, 2020)




----------



## tomtraubert (Feb 8, 2020)

Etta James - Tell Mama


----------



## tomtraubert (Feb 8, 2020)

Betty Wright - Clean Up Woman


----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 10, 2020)




----------



## petee (Feb 11, 2020)

as good rock as you'll ever hear, from toronto


----------



## hipipol (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 11, 2020)

Had forgotten about the mighty Zimmermann. Modernist with 'sampling' included.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 13, 2020)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## Saunders (Feb 14, 2020)

Bell ringing practice (I live near a church) and Loudon Wainwright.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2020)

ho, ho, ho, no comment


----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 15, 2020)

Couple of new purchases today, the albums these came from


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## dilute micro (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 19, 2020)

The39thStep said:


>



A very underated band. Plenty more where that came from, and all anyone can ever remember is Come on Eileen.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 19, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


> A very underated band. Plenty more where that came from, and all anyone can ever remember is Come on Eileen.


I think that album is the most underated of them all


----------



## Detroit City (Feb 19, 2020)

Eric Clapton - _Behind the Sun_


----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2020)

To sleep, perchance to dream....


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 20, 2020)

Groucho Marx's daughter apparantly


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 20, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Feb 21, 2020)

Ruby is so slick and perfectly balanced


----------



## planetgeli (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## planetgeli (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Feb 21, 2020)

Rock!


----------



## hipipol (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Feb 21, 2020)

No Marty1 .... Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo !


----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2020)

Hopping on the devil's balls


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## butcher (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 24, 2020)

This rather violent classic:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 25, 2020)




----------



## Saunders (Feb 25, 2020)

Just had this three in a row on Spotify shuffle. Felt like Damon Runyon for ten minutes.


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## imposs1904 (Feb 27, 2020)

From 2018:


----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2020)

how to bend a string


----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2020)

Can Trump do this?


----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2020)

so who is greater? Jimi or Trump?


----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2020)

some of music _titter_


----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2020)

bass overload


----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2020)

not quite big beat manifesto but it's alright


----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 29, 2020)

when it catches up and bites you


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 29, 2020)

A whole bunch of covers by angel-voiced Swedish folk siblings First Aid Kit:

 <== they're just kids here, already exceptional

 <== in front of Paul Simon - no pressure

 <== made Patti Smith cry

 <== not a cover, but it made Emmylou cry anyway


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 29, 2020)

<== the inevitable Dylan cover

 <== The Kinks, from a cupboard at Radio 2

 <== and out of the leftfield here's SABBATH


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## albionism (Mar 1, 2020)

One of Australia's best young bands, in my humble opinion.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 1, 2020)

This is a quite good remix imo


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 1, 2020)

A weird sort of meditation


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 1, 2020)

Beatles cover band in a holiday hotel.

grim.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2020)

This man can


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2020)

look out


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2020)

'watch'


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2020)

Jesus's cup anyone?


----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2020)

i wonder how they invented blues


----------



## Virtual Blue (Mar 4, 2020)

how the fuck did i ever miss this?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Saunders (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2020)

YEAH


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 5, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2020)

No platform these hippies


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2020)

The whites will see sense one day


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2020)

All joking aside: any black British person who doesn't feel safe or welcome this community is real.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Humberto said:


> All joking aside: any black British person who doesn't feel safe or welcome this community is real.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 8, 2020)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


>




Wow, was literally just listening to this and about to post it.

What are the chances?

Great track.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2020)

What the hell is THIS? And 2.75m views?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2020)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


>




Excellent album.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 9, 2020)

Came across this underated gem on another music thread in another dimension.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 9, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


>




There's a blast from the past.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 9, 2020)

Been listening to John Coltrane ‘Live at Birdland’ and ‘Crescent’ today, on repeat, in memory of McCoy Tyner. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2020)

Some voice tbf


----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2020)

danny la rouge said:


> Been listening to John Coltrane ‘Live at Birdland’ and ‘Crescent’ today, on repeat, in memory of McCoy Tyner. Wonderful stuff.


I sent a link of the Birdland album to my girlfriend's son and he really enjoyed it.


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Mar 11, 2020)

Came up on the Spotify track radio stream for Drowning Pool's _Bodies_.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2020)

All deaded by the CIA


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 12, 2020)

I'll start with your toes


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2020)

Pinball Wizard from the whos


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## londonkid (Mar 13, 2020)

Marty1 said:


>



Used to love these guys back in the time of raving and not sleeping for days


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 13, 2020)

I could be a soldier
Go out there and fight to save this land
Be a people's soldier
Paramilitary gun in hand

I won't be a soldier
I won't take no orders from no-one
Stuff their fucking armies
Killing isn't my idea of fun

And they want to waste my life
They want to waste my time
They want to waste my life
And they've stolen it away

I could be a hero
Live and die for their important cause
A united nation
Or an independent state with laws
And rules and regulations
That merely cause disturbances and wars
And that's what I have got now
All thanks to the freedom-seeking hordes

And they want to waste my life
They want to waste my time
They want to waste my life
And they've stolen it away

I'm not gonna be taken in
They said if I don't join, I just can't win
I've heard that story many times before
And every time I threw it out the door

Still they come up to me
With a different name but the same old face
I can see the connection
With another time and a different place
Now, they ain't blonde-haired or blue-eyed
But they think that they're a master race
They're nothing but blind fascists
Brought up to hate and given lives to waste

And they want to waste my life
They want to waste my time
They want to waste my life
And they've stolen it away


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 14, 2020)

RUN AWAY


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## waxoyl (Mar 15, 2020)

My friends' first new record came out on Friday 13th. Follow Your Dreams. Maggots. Manc hardcore.  I'm the old geezer in the red and black shirt in the video. playing guitar
badly. Ear plugs needed.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2020)

Humberto said:


>



I heard this one first........


Original an' best non the less, well done sir!!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2020)

WE wuz warned, the Sky Fairy Geezer nah like we wild ways.....


Surprised we aint seen more of the demented preachers tellin us we wuz askin fer it like


----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2020)

Comes in loud


----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2020)

Try harder


----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 17, 2020)

There's _still adverts_ lol


----------



## Humberto (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 17, 2020)

good luck


----------



## brogdale (Mar 17, 2020)

released 42 years ago today....ah, 1978..😍


----------



## hipipol (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 18, 2020)

Here's Syd Dale, perfect soundtrack to the times,"Walk in a nightmare - Syd Dale" =>


----------



## Marty1 (Mar 18, 2020)

waxoyl said:


> My friends' first new record came out on Friday 13th. Follow Your Dreams. Maggots. Manc hardcore.  I'm the old geezer in the red and black shirt in the video. playing guitar
> badly. Ear plugs needed.




Yes!


----------



## pardon (Mar 19, 2020)

Relentless happinesss


----------



## Numbers (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)

Perhaps the local rave scene will get rediscovered when we emerge from this shit ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 19, 2020)

This is from last year, wonder if Strike, or their producers get a decent cut from the sample?

ETA :-Oh fart testicles, wrong agin, seems its Donna Allen

I got the info from a site I have never seen before, cant vouch for how clean it is, Whois lookup says its been about since 08, yet to mess this laptop up, etc
At your own risk, its actually well fascinating









						Borai and Denham Audio's 'Make Me' - Discover the Sample Source
					

"Make Me" by Borai and Denham Audio contains a sample of another track. Listen to both tracks on WhoSampled, the ultimate database of sampled music, cover songs and remixes.




					www.whosampled.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## xes (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Mar 20, 2020)

Churches have mad acoustics


----------



## brogdale (Mar 20, 2020)

Having a bit of a retro Zero 7 morning...


> When I'm weak, I draw strength from you
> And when you're lost I know how to change your mood
> And when I'm down you breathe life over me
> Even though we're miles apart we are each other's destiny


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2020)

Hugh Laurie?


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2020)

This is wicked


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2020)

It builds to a state of bliss


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Cloo (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 21, 2020)

Just put on Hybrid Theory as loud as I dare(feeling energised, alive, rocking, abandoned.....)
not bad for 07.30 and just finished a week of night shifts. Yeeeeeeaaaaahhhh


----------



## RTWL (Mar 21, 2020)

chill out man .


----------



## AMusic (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## dilute micro (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2020)

This one is delightfully indolent and lush


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 21, 2020)

Decent remix


----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## AMusic (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## AMusic (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## marty21 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)

Randomly ...

This is competent stuff - sometimes you want something from simpler times ...
The 80s mostly passed me by culturally due to being trapped in an impossible relationship when I should have been out dancing ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)

AMusic said:


>



I would have loved to have danced to this when I was 15, but it was 20 years before I learned to dance with any competence - when I was 15, excess alcohol was involved - 'nuff said


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)

More. Fucking. Cowbell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 23, 2020)

Voice coach neighbour randomly sang a bit of this (I think) or Deep purple.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## petee (Mar 24, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 25, 2020)

petee said:


>



The drummer from them became the drummer in Durutti Column


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 25, 2020)




----------



## starfish (Mar 25, 2020)

The The - Soul Mining. On vinyl, finally. ms starfish got me it last week for my birthday but it had a scratch right through Uncertain Smile so we returned it. New one arrived today. Fucking hell it is a masterpiece.


----------



## rubbershoes (Mar 25, 2020)

New one from Bicep


----------



## petee (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2020)

Agnes Obel meets early King Crimson


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2020)

Just needs a bit more of a push....


----------



## RTWL (Mar 26, 2020)

cant get enough of this :


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2020)

heavyweight


----------



## ska invita (Mar 26, 2020)

uk rarity - wicked second half dj piece


----------



## RTWL (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> heavyweight



Since I threw the comb away  - I have loved these people
They aint changed principal


----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

hipipol said:


> Since I threw the comb away  - I have loved these people
> They aint changed principal



totally with you


----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2020)

ska invita said:


> totally with you



Not so sure about them at Channel 1, as this sounds, well Junjo Laws mitts on the mix style


----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2020)

Phase 1?
Now u talkin!!


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2020)

More rabbit stuff


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 27, 2020)

Lyrics making me smile
Living off music and loving it


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2020)

Jerry Burns , Scottish singer , one great album produced by Blue Nile , and EP and then nothing .


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 28, 2020)

Randomly found this. You have to admire Gahan for making a career from very little. Now he's cleaned up he's able to deploy what he does have convincingly.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 29, 2020)




----------



## albionism (Mar 30, 2020)

On repeat....


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 30, 2020)

Dieselpunk2000 said:


>



OK, I'll admit this a is a good song 

edit- I was actually referring to the Hurricane by Bob Dylan. started playing after this for some reason.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 31, 2020)

Jesus, I'm in love withis womans voice


----------



## Humberto (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Part 2 (Apr 1, 2020)

Cable Ties


----------



## yield (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## yield (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Fez909 (Apr 2, 2020)

This is great. Feels too good for such shit times, though


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 2, 2020)

It's only when you're stuck at home "working from home" aka updating your inventory of music that you realise you have a track with such a fantastic name.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 2, 2020)

This


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 3, 2020)

This is bugging me now - which of the great Russian composers is this ?
I was sure it was Tchaikovsky - but it could be Prokofiev ...

EDIT:- Prokofiev Romeo and Juliet -


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 3, 2020)

streamed live yesterday evening



performance at 12:26


----------



## hipipol (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## yield (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## yield (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Apr 4, 2020)

Streaming live now: Bill Brewster & Ray Mang:









						Sign in
					

16 Loop is an online space for like minded people into their dance music. A community where you can share, promote, follow, network, enjoy and discover.




					16loop.com


----------



## dilute micro (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Apr 5, 2020)

Thats the kind of commercial culture turd that makes me actually want to kill people ^



Don't make me destroy you.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 6, 2020)

Being obliged to b chillin me yard like.......this helps.....


----------



## hipipol (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 6, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2020)

Cool chap here hope he doesn't get eaten by alligators


----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2020)

Outlaw songs


----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2020)

Sort of a cowboy. HAD THE HAT!!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 7, 2020)

Whatever you think of Dylan- this is a great song.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Apr 7, 2020)

Back to the 90's - saw this lot loads back then.


----------



## Favelado (Apr 7, 2020)

It's rare for me to like a reggaeton song, because most of it is awful but I LOVE this.

It's got a really tight sound to it, and she's got a way of delivering funny lyrics.

_"Tengo el secreto para la tristeza - un poco de perreo un poco de cerveza"

"I've got the secret to curing sadness, a little bit of twerking, a little bit of lager".

and

 "Voy a ir al doctor - Que me duele el culo de tanto reggaeton"

"I'm going to the doctor because my ass hurts from so much reggaeton".

_


----------



## RTWL (Apr 7, 2020)

Just got the £400 off the money grabbing bastard of a farmer who was trying to blag me so ....


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


>



BRILLIANT!


----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 8, 2020)

The39thStep said:


>



He's totally unique n bonkers is the Upsettter, but even by his standards thats well mad


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 8, 2020)

the futureheads


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2020)

DJ Yoda killing it live on instagram !


----------



## Ranbay (Apr 8, 2020)

DJ Yoda (@djyodauk) • Instagram photos and videos
					

14.8k Followers, 221 Following, 1,026 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from DJ Yoda (@djyodauk)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## ska invita (Apr 9, 2020)

Just stumbled on this tune...i remember hearing this in the 90s a few times, giles peterson or patrick forge maybe, havent heard it since
amazing record..1967...quick check on discogs and Letta has made a ton of albums, must be worth a dig into


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 10, 2020)

Starting the day with a bit of Frank


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 13, 2020)

It's a weeper, prepare to blub. Needed that.


----------



## seeformiles (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2020)

From the soundtrack to Fantômas


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 14, 2020)

Actually that was 5 minutes ago now I'm listening to:


----------



## planetgeli (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## TopCat (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 14, 2020)

sadly, i am working my way back through theivery corporation as WFH background


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 15, 2020)

not-bono-ever said:


> sadly, i am working my way back through theivery corporation as WFH background


Quite like them tbh, you are right most of it is background music


----------



## hipipol (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## Ponyutd (Apr 15, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 17, 2020)

still think this is bad ass 

sorry


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 18, 2020)

i have arrived at japanese dub reggae, via a canadian ska / reggae station on the interwebs


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## bmd (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2020)

She can do that with a COLD???
Respec well large etc


----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2020)

Brainfeelz


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 19, 2020)

Maybe this guy ain't so bad after all


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## fishfinger (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Apr 19, 2020)

killa drum sound on this, old hip hop track originally from '72.


----------



## xes (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 19, 2020)

Dub-tastic - a sort of less intense Banco de Gaia.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## steveo87 (Apr 20, 2020)

I know there's a fair bit of controversy about Spotify, but without it, I'd never have found this beast:


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 20, 2020)

This is great


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 21, 2020)

Beat them sober!


----------



## Humberto (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 21, 2020)

There are no threads about Bob Marley on this site!


----------



## Humberto (Apr 21, 2020)

Canonical confused:)


----------



## sunnysidedown (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 21, 2020)

Some history


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## bmd (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2020)

flowers


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2020)

Much believers was added unto the Lord;



Bob


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2020)

I'll save every one of yous. That's my duty


----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2020)

Apart from Jose Mourinho. Absolute gobshite


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)

Suitably dystopian ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)

... perhaps not quite ... not sure things are grim enough for diamond dogs ... perhaps later ....


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 24, 2020)

DJ Slavine - live isolation mix 

24hrs non stop.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## Part 2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Forgot how amazing this is.


----------



## Marty1 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2020)

More wobbly bass, wi Ketti Horse vocals....


----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2020)

RIP, TdV, miss ya


----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 27, 2020)

Hard (house) Nite 2 nite


----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 28, 2020)

This is all over 6 music at the moment.


----------



## zahir (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## zahir (Apr 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2020)

hipipol said:


> Hard (house) Nite 2 nite




can I take the piss and just quoute my main man here?


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2020)

i has can of beer so your ok for an hour of music


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2020)

I be delighted to accompny you to the church dance at half past 6


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2020)

Apologies for all the bonkers stuff on this and other threads. I should be a lot more sensible henceforth.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Apr 30, 2020)

SLAVINE is back - live - Hard Russian Bass 



Day 36.


----------



## Humberto (May 1, 2020)

Fucking show off


----------



## xes (May 1, 2020)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 1, 2020)

This really brings back memories. Someone posted it earlier on the British Military Hospital Berlin group.

In Stuttgarter Platz in Berlin, there is a club called Mon Cherie. At various times during the evening, the stage slid back, and a clam shell bath filled with warm soapy water appeared, whereupon a couple of the women working in the place would persuade two of the male audience to undress and join them in the bath. The event was signposted by the music switching to 'Automatic Lover'. 

A ward night out always went the same way, dinner, Hofbrau House then Mon Cherie. On one occasion, we persuaded the Captain in charge of the ward to go in the bath (vast amounts of alcohol always involved), somehow, his clothes disappeared. It takes cojones to wander round a packed club starkers, looking for your clothes. 

On one of our trips back to Berlin, my mate and me went back to Mon Cherie, they had remodelled it and tarted it up, completely ruining it. It was empty, bar us and a portly gent who spent the entire time in the bath with two women. 

From my memory box:







The bottom is serrated because the entry fee of 5DM (about £1.20) included two drinks, the drinks chits were on the bottom of the ticket.


----------



## yield (May 1, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 3, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (May 3, 2020)

I am seriously considering buying an Amiga 500 and installing octamed after watching this ..... that commodore sound chip ! My brain still remembers where everything is on it... would love to play a live set with it now ....  using the number keys to mute/solo tracks .


----------



## Sprocket. (May 3, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 3, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (May 4, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (May 5, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (May 5, 2020)

Possibly the best song on the album.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 5, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (May 6, 2020)

Kevin Rowlands knicked/assimilated the entire sound for the Dexys second album


----------



## gentlegreen (May 6, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (May 6, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (May 7, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (May 7, 2020)




----------



## dilute micro (May 7, 2020)




----------



## xes (May 8, 2020)

Because I do love a bit of mind numbing acid in the morning


----------



## Marty1 (May 8, 2020)

Tondo


----------



## Marty1 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (May 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 8, 2020)




----------



## bmd (May 9, 2020)

Here you go The39thStep, put this on straight after that.


----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (May 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (May 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 10, 2020)




----------



## bellaozzydog (May 10, 2020)

And when I get up early for sunrise


----------



## bellaozzydog (May 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 10, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 11, 2020)

Don't blame me ya gobshites


----------



## Humberto (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 11, 2020)

i think by popular vote this is one of this thread's favorite songs.


----------



## Humberto (May 11, 2020)

I'd die for this song


----------



## Humberto (May 11, 2020)

I'd die for Jesus.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 11, 2020)




----------



## red & green (May 11, 2020)

spotify erykah badu vs jill scott playlist after the legendary instagram broadcast on Saturday


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 11, 2020)

Stay alert and die, drones...


----------



## The39thStep (May 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 12, 2020)

A new song from Bob Dylan


----------



## Humberto (May 12, 2020)

Fuckers still got it


----------



## albionism (May 12, 2020)

Getting New Order, The Cure, Joy Division vibes from this Belarussian trio Molchat Doma


----------



## chainsawjob (May 12, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2020)

I like how this one works.


----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2020)

Holy _fuck_.


----------



## NoXion (May 12, 2020)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 13, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 13, 2020)




----------



## yield (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 14, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2020)

His dick is a cucumber though? I mean nice one.


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2020)

Seriously who is this cucumber dick?


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2020)

Cucumber are massive lol


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2020)

Who do you trust musically ?


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2020)

Guys got a ten pin bowlin pin _drools_


----------



## The39thStep (May 14, 2020)




----------



## yield (May 15, 2020)




----------



## yield (May 15, 2020)




----------



## yield (May 15, 2020)




----------



## yield (May 15, 2020)




----------



## yield (May 16, 2020)

Shot in Salford


----------



## yield (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 16, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2020)




----------



## zahir (May 16, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (May 16, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (May 16, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (May 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 18, 2020)

Can't believe my ears sometimes with this guy


----------



## Humberto (May 18, 2020)

It's alright


----------



## Humberto (May 18, 2020)

Weird boys didn't even like the blues or the blues players.


----------



## Humberto (May 18, 2020)

Robert Johnson didn't even have a cigarette in  his mouth in that picture for instance. Why put it there, weird.


----------



## fishfinger (May 18, 2020)

The Residents with Black Francis of The Pixies - DIE! DIE! DIE!


----------



## petee (May 18, 2020)

alot of early fall recently.


----------



## Humberto (May 18, 2020)




----------



## zahir (May 18, 2020)




----------



## zahir (May 18, 2020)




----------



## zahir (May 18, 2020)




----------



## petee (May 18, 2020)

speaking of being so lonely you could ...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 19, 2020)




----------



## zahir (May 19, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 19, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 19, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 19, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 19, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 20, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 20, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2020)




----------



## zahir (May 20, 2020)




----------



## mwgdrwg (May 21, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (May 21, 2020)

I don't know what reminded me of this drag-queen classic.  Happy memories of gay clubs gone by...


----------



## Humberto (May 23, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 23, 2020)




----------



## starfish (May 23, 2020)

About an hour ago along with many hundreds other


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)

Music of the zoomer generation



Listen to this at your own risk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 23, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (May 23, 2020)

Are DJing clebs all crap? Er no..well not Idris....


----------



## Aladdin (May 23, 2020)

Always, always makes me cry. 😢
Maria Callas was truly great.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 23, 2020)

Maybe it's lockdown but this track springs to mind. Slowdive maybe opium for the middle classes but sometime you need them


----------



## Fedayn (May 24, 2020)




----------



## blairsh (May 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 25, 2020)

hipipol said:


> Are DJing clebs all crap? Er no..well not Idris....




This'n. One love.


----------



## Marty1 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## albionism (May 25, 2020)

Right now, I totally love what this duo Xibling are doing.


----------



## Marty1 (May 25, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 25, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 25, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 25, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2020)

Love this.


----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (May 26, 2020)

Some proper classics in there.


----------



## Roadkill (May 26, 2020)

Loving this album atm, and this is the track I keep coming back to.  This and Kraftwerk's The Man Machine have been my lockdown soundtrack really...


----------



## The39thStep (May 26, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (May 27, 2020)

Listening to something a bit different to my usual, I find it stops my brain from turning to mush.


----------



## The39thStep (May 27, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 27, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 28, 2020)




----------



## petee (May 28, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (May 28, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2020)

Another black American legend. There's so many!


----------



## danski (May 30, 2020)

Was a summer album for me <3


----------



## cozmikbrew (May 30, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 1, 2020)

Banging classic.


----------



## xes (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Hollis (Jun 1, 2020)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## Hollis (Jun 2, 2020)

Just discovered this recording of the 1st Dylan gig I went to... I remember going away disappointed... but the set list was amazing and 2 songs stood out - which I'd never heard before:  Err. The Ballard of Hollis Brown at 7 mins, and even more so the acoustic version of 'The Lonesome Death of Hattie Carroll' at 40..


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 3, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)

Atmospheric drum and bass for my 60th birthday ...
entertaining the neighbours under the influence ...



			http://144.217.129.213:8702/stream


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2020)

Cant stop playing this, on a loop at the moment
Australian vocalist over jazzy dnb shuflfing beats
in 12/16 time!
Excellent soulful DnB


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 4, 2020)




----------



## fishfinger (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Jun 5, 2020)

A bit of Maddy Prior's set from 2008 or thereabouts, in the old BBC Electric Proms, specifically the bits with a couple of special guests.



I think this was the first time Tim Hart and Maddy Prior had sung together for more than a decade, and Hart's last ever performance.  He was diagnosed with lung cancer a month or so after this, and within a year he was dead.



Maddy Prior and June Tabor: the Silly Sisters reunited for the first time in years.  They still sound glorious together, although it has to be said that Prior's dancing hasn't improved as the years have gone on...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Jun 5, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 6, 2020)




----------



## purves grundy (Jun 7, 2020)

I was born with a bottle in my mouth 
Now I’ve got six so I’ll never run out


----------



## alsoknownas (Jun 7, 2020)

Topical hype:



I've always had a soft spot for this


----------



## Marty1 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 8, 2020)




----------



## petee (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 9, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 10, 2020)

I dont know where I got this playlist from. I suspect here, but my neighbours are currently loving this.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## moody (Jun 10, 2020)

been hearing some killer tunes from radio 6music.

right now, i'm listening to domino by nicole atkins, never heard of her before but this tune has some groove and the bridge is sweet.


----------



## moody (Jun 10, 2020)

loving this by steely dan.

it was on a flletwood mac playlist at my last work, never really listened to them before but I have a softspot for anything mid tempo.


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 10, 2020)

moody said:


> loving this by steely dan.
> 
> it was on a flletwood mac playlist at my last work, never really listened to them before but I have a softspot for anything mid tempo.



Reminded me of this...


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 10, 2020)

One of my all time favourites...


----------



## moody (Jun 10, 2020)

PaoloSanchez said:


> Reminded me of this...




shady remix


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 10, 2020)

moody said:


> shady remix


Yeah it does sound a bit dodge.
It's one of those that I wasn't supposed to like but found my toes tapping. 

#DontJudgeMe  😜


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2020)

Hippies and old people _like_ this stuff apparently.

Arghh can't stop taking the piss.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 11, 2020)

Day and a half. Not bad.


----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## PaoloSanchez (Jun 11, 2020)

Anyone old enough to remember the Windows 95 CD....


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 15, 2020)

happy music


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 15, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)

East St.Louis is like America's Jaywick.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)

One of my favorite songs.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)

There's so much great American history


----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)

My burden is light


----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)

Believer ^^


----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2020)

1-2-3


----------



## RTWL (Jun 17, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 18, 2020)

New single from Manchester poet ArghKid about racism


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jun 18, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2020)

ACR rework of Maps-The Plans We Made


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 19, 2020)

Perfect lockdown music


----------



## Mation (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## petee (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## DexterTCN (Jun 20, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 23, 2020)

go on then the internet


----------



## Humberto (Jun 23, 2020)

Its


----------



## Humberto (Jun 23, 2020)

Triffick!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jun 23, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2020)

I reckon he only had one take,,,!


----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2020)

They do all things with the videos your boomer types to make him look dangerous/hard.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Jun 24, 2020)

Calypso is this? Mento? Never quite sure on these early styles - bit its a killer
Prince Buster Production - Val Bennet on vocals


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 25, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## newbie (Jun 26, 2020)




----------



## newbie (Jun 26, 2020)

The39thStep said:


>



wow, it's decades since I last heard that


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 27, 2020)

newbie said:


> wow, it's decades since I last heard that


I saw a Twitter listening party advertised and thought the same. Gave the album a relisten and I'd forgotten how good it is.


----------



## newbie (Jun 27, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> I saw a Twitter listening party advertised and thought the same. Gave the album a relisten and I'd forgotten how good it is.


I think the one song is enough for me tbh.  I have the occasional nostalgia fest but mostly don't look back, I like what's being made now.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 27, 2020)

Have just managed to get hold of a copy of this and slung it on to the CD player, first time I have heard it in years, superb.
Released in '73, it predates CD's!!!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 27, 2020)




----------



## petee (Jun 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 3, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## zahir (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Jul 4, 2020)

Soul assassins Mugs + Bambu = ace


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2020)

Django - Speevy


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2020)

__


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2020)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jul 9, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2020)

.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2020)

Such a good song


----------



## plurker (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)

before we fuck America off


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)

Leadbelly about a great long time


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)

True Blue


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm tired of warning you brother


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)

I'm surprised there isnae a specific Chicago thread for Housisms.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2020)

Baltimore



Detroit


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 12, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Jul 13, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2020)

splendid 🧐


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 14, 2020)

Drab City must be under the radar because their whole album is here.

Drab City - Good Songs for Bad people


----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)

Before the thread gets upgraded to Premium Only content.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)

How classy is that for rebelling.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 15, 2020)

This is old but brand new.


----------



## manji (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## manji (Jul 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 19, 2020)

Iron road for a dose of Manchester industrial revolution folk


----------



## Marty1 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 19, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 22, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


>




I'm listening to that now!


----------



## seeformiles (Jul 22, 2020)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 22, 2020)

Michael Moorcock also performed with Hakwind. On the album Warrior at the edge of time, the track The wizard blows his horn is him.

He was also a prolific author, I had over forty of his books at one time.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2020)

beach boys and nothing after elvis see me b-


----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jul 24, 2020)

Discovered this artist thanks to Tom Ravenscroft...

This track is beautiful.  (Soundtracky/spooky music.)


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2020)

Loving this atm


----------



## gosub (Jul 25, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Jul 25, 2020)

who said crass wernt cheerful


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## RTWL (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Bollox (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 26, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Jul 28, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## yield (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## yield (Jul 30, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 30, 2020)

Humberto said:


>



Something I've never understood about this song- why would the people shout "Gay!" as woody sings here? It doesn't make any sense to me.


----------



## hipipol (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Jul 31, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 1, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 2, 2020)

Right now I am listening to the shipping forecast. 

Don't ask me why, just can't be arsed to change channels.


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## gosub (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 2, 2020)

you can see why Talking Heads said they were inspired by them


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 3, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Aug 4, 2020)

Oscar Brand doing an updated version of 'Love me, I'm a Liberal' at the memorial concert for Phil Ochs in 1976.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 4, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 5, 2020)

This rather good imo


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 5, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 6, 2020)




----------



## petee (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 9, 2020)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2020)

I found a Cocteaus tune I don't know, and it's a beaut.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 9, 2020)

Oh my fucking god this is too perfect:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2020)

I'm obsessed with these guys at the moment.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Aug 11, 2020)

e2a - YouTube is being a pain. It's Marc Almond's 1992 cover of 'The Days of Pearly Spencer.'


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 12, 2020)




----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 12, 2020)

Alfred Brendel Beethoven Sonatas


----------



## hipipol (Aug 12, 2020)

From the teuchter lands that feed the Granite City, my Grandad used to sing it to us when I was really small, my sister and I could could barely understand his weird Eberdonian - nae an a init - he attempted to teach us - lovely bloke who disguised his love of the soft southern life in Perth by bemoaning the lack of true songs and singers that had "back hame", ie a very isolated farm near Ballater.  4 ft of snow was a "good" winter. This is what cheered tham on. Does it make you feel ye can gae eh coos a haun, ken fit?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 13, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## danski (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## BlanketAddict (Aug 14, 2020)

Seagulls on the flat roof across the road.


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2020)

BlanketAddict said:


> Seagulls on the flat roof across the road.


Now that's actually rather unusual.
Mine are quiet until 4 in the morning


----------



## BlanketAddict (Aug 14, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Now that's actually rather unusual.
> Mine are quiet until 4 in the morning



Ah I've got the 24hr party people variety round my way. Proper urbanites!!!


----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## yield (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)

Stuart Baggs 'The Brand' recommended this to me.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## tommers (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)

Samson superhero.


----------



## stethoscope (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 15, 2020)

check out the album.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)

Just because a thread is obviouslly better off for it


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2020)

Anybody remember this from the last series of Byker Grove?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)

hello


----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)

Don'#t say hellos!


----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)

big mistake


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## danski (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 16, 2020)

No idea who he is,no bio details, but he's farking brilliant

Oh bugger - seems he died in 2018 - An authentic African troubadour - Farewell Ronnie - Piranha Records
Still brilliant tho....


----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2020)

Love it.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 16, 2020)

Wow, only just found all these magic things - Youtube a cruel careless custodian
This guys also superb.....she brill too,,,,,,,


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2020)

.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2020)

I was going to post a Pink Floyd but it went all rhubarb.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2020)

This descant (?) recorder apparently costs 1350 euros !


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 18, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Aug 21, 2020)

keep it light - steven adams & french drops (ex-broken family band)


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2020)

> YarnSafetyGoggles
> 2 months ago (edited)
> 
> I knoweth not
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2020)

The thing with Charlie is nobody can parse the words, it's a moment when you can a bit though.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2020)

Fuckin son of god shit


----------



## Humberto (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 22, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 23, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 24, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


>




*TUNE!!*


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 24, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 26, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2020)

up yer bollix


----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 28, 2020)

Love this track.  Here's the 1 hour version


----------



## Humberto (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Jay Park (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## danski (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 29, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## petee (Aug 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Detroit City (Aug 31, 2020)

Pink Floyd "The Dark Side of the Moon"


----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Aug 31, 2020)

Radio Five Live are asking what songs you listen to whilst working out, so...


----------



## Marty1 (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 31, 2020)

The most unsettling single ever made


----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## Novatt (Sep 1, 2020)

After all this time? 
Always.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 1, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2020)

deeeeep deeep house ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 2, 2020)

Some proper chewy tunes in this mix ..


----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 4, 2020)




----------



## Numbers (Sep 4, 2020)

Don’t ask.


----------



## D'wards (Sep 4, 2020)

What a man. What a performance


----------



## Humberto (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## Jay Park (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 5, 2020)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Sep 5, 2020)

(I know, but anyway)


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2020)

Soulful house


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 7, 2020)




----------



## Thaw (Sep 8, 2020)

Phoebe Green "Reinvent"


----------



## Thaw (Sep 8, 2020)

Oscar Lang "Get Out"


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## danski (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## wayward bob (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 8, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 10, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## danski (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 12, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


> Soulful house



Ace - most remakes are crap, this better than ol Sydney Youngblood......what ever happened to him????


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm not a guru of funk, but this is the album for me ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 12, 2020)




----------



## petee (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)

.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2020)

A blast from the past. One of the first actual "dance" tracks I heard after my introduction via Aphex Twin and Orbital ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Dieselpunk2000 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Sep 15, 2020)

Utterly sublime


----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 15, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2020)

There's your 8, send the invoice to the invoice of invoices. Go Away.


----------



## Jay Park (Sep 16, 2020)

The ‘click click.... click...... click click’ of my S.O. working from home


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)

The Doors here. Took themselves seriously. Fucking talented though.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)

Beat that Beatles or other supeband


----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)

He's even better. Gordon Bennet!


----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)

Ripyard Kipling!


----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)

Michael Fish!


----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)

Optimus Prime!


----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2020)

stig inge bjørnebye

of course Rudyard


----------



## NoXion (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 19, 2020)

downtown


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2020)




----------



## petee (Sep 19, 2020)

i'm having a nostalgia




(the first comment  )


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 21, 2020)

The new recording of Tea For The Tillerman.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Sep 21, 2020)

Sasaferrato said:


> The new recording of Tea For The Tillerman.




The original.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 21, 2020)

5 for a £1


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 22, 2020)




----------



## petee (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 23, 2020)

Extraodinary new footage of Hendrix in Maui- Hawai



amazing quality


----------



## NoXion (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## NoXion (Sep 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 25, 2020)

Youtube's been taking me down a delightful melodic techno-house trail recently


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 25, 2020)

Up there with Das madman as best band name and best thing out of portland


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (Sep 25, 2020)

Fake Fine....Robert Grace

I like this a lot. 🙂

Twenty-seven, life is Armageddon
I've got clinical depression 'cause my mind's an imperfectionist
I fall asleep, wait, I don't wanna wake up
But I never wanna take another pill to make me fake fine
I'll get some help
Sit down with my therapist
To try to teach me lessons
But I forget just what the question is
'Cause I'm a fuck-up
Stuck here with my hands cuffed
Behind my back, tryin' to keep myself intact
I'm feeling great like Carole Baskin
Hope you know it's all an act 'cause
It's so much easier to lie, woo
Bad luck, if you're someone like me
Got your head above water
But you still can't even breathe, it's a
Pandemic, it's a fucking disease
And it's following me, woo
Bad luck, if you're someone like me
Got your head above water
But you still can't even breathe, it's a
Pandemic, it's a fucking disease
And it's following me
You hide your problems
At the bottom of the bottle
You forget it all tonight
But it's just twice as bad tomorrow
'Cause when you're sober, you just wanna stay at home
But all your friends they call you up
And they convince you to go out again
These days it's cocaine and a nose ring
Get your fake lips just to fit in
And all your friends think they're the shit
But they're no different
'Cause none of them ever feel better
They do so much drugs, and they probably regret it
And they act all cool as if they are the the realist
But we know that they just don't deal with their feelings
It's so much easier to lie, woo
Bad luck, if you're someone like me
Got your head above water
But you still can't even breathe, it's a
Pandemic, it's a fucking disease
And it's following me, woo
Bad luck, if you're someone like me
Got your head above water
But you still can't even breathe, it's a
Pandemic, it's a fucking disease
And it's following me
It's like a movie, it's not the real me
Oh, maybe next time
But for now, I'll pretend that I am fake fine
It's like a movie (it's like a movie)
It's not the real me (it's not the real me)
Oh, maybe next time (maybe next time)
But for now, I'll pretend that I am fake fine
Bad luck, if you're someone, like me
Got your head above water
But you still can't even breathe, it's a
Pandemic, it's a fucking disease
And it's following me, woo
Bad luck, if you're someone, like me
Got your head above water
But you still can't even breathe, it's a
Pandemic, it's a fucking disease
And it's following me


----------



## Humberto (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 26, 2020)

I visited many shoe-shops back in the day. But this is probaby in the top 8.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 26, 2020)

The first ever recorded Blues song, recorded 100 years ago.


----------



## Marty1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## petee (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Hollis (Sep 26, 2020)

Song of the day..


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2020)




----------



## yield (Sep 27, 2020)

On Robert Evans "It Can Happen Here" podcast


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2020)

Amazing how he makes an alto sax sound so clarinetty ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 28, 2020)

and inevitably ...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 28, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2020)

Early stuff


----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 29, 2020)

A homeless farmboy in the greatest tumult of the American Century (Great depression followed by having to defeat Nazi Germany and fascist Japan)... Was the best speaker. The most humble, the most human.


----------



## The39thStep (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## purves grundy (Sep 29, 2020)

Beethoven's 6th. There isn't much music I can listen to whilst writing, but I can with this one.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


>



thats quite amazing
first i laughed
then i realised its doing it!
would be a fun party that played this and it dropped


----------



## Cloo (Oct 1, 2020)

Been doing work to this yesterday afternoon and this morning:



Life affirming stuff - I don't know much about Gilels, but he was an amazing pianist


----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)

😘


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)

.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)

Sorry goes all weopon and was just noise.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)

Paedo excusing aside:


----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2020)

May as well:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Lazy Llama (Oct 2, 2020)

Don't think I ever saw the video for this at the time.


Video is a bit different to the Wipeout 2097-based Atom Bomb..


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 2, 2020)

Flashback to OGWT and "Film Finders"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2020)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 3, 2020)

Dat bassline:


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 4, 2020)




----------



## Detroit City (Oct 4, 2020)

Annie Lennox -_ Diva_


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 5, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2020)

Don't ask me i only live here


----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2020)

cats be crazy nowadays


----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2020)

You're still fucked


----------



## Humberto (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 7, 2020)

Proper lovers - lets hope he manages to survive the recent cull of reggae stars


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 8, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## PTK (Oct 9, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Don't ask me i only live here



Thank you for this.


----------



## PTK (Oct 9, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Don't ask me i only live here



Thank you for this.


----------



## blairsh (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Oct 10, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


>




I get silence from that video for some reason.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 10, 2020)

Cracked out the stripe!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 10, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2020)

Andalucinaton


----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2020)

.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2020)

.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 11, 2020)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Oct 11, 2020)

Crossposted but fuck me.


----------



## Aladdin (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## Smangus (Oct 13, 2020)

The new John Lennon box set , Gimme Some Truth 


Always preferred his solo stuff to the Beatles.


----------



## yield (Oct 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 14, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2020)

Still the guv'nor always will be


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2020)

Me I'm the guvn'or


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2020)

Of fighting


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2020)

.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2020)

i'm shiiting it now cos nmoones writ anything cos I'm the governor and have to go and do Roy Shaw in


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2020)

Roy ya blertkeks


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm not the guvnor of anything, I'm unwell. I'll be ok, I just need to stop this. So long.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## Detroit City (Oct 15, 2020)

Annie Lennox - DIVA


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2020)




----------



## savoloysam (Oct 15, 2020)

Love this woman's vocal.....


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 15, 2020)

gentlegreen


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


> gentlegreen



That is very clever


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## izz (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Oct 16, 2020)

This drone really cleanses my mind.


----------



## Argonia (Oct 16, 2020)

Go New Zealand tomorrow!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Fruitloop (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## Micky D (Oct 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)

Landed gentry via Public School


----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)

Satan's gimp:


----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)

I'll stay up; 

everton are shit and :


----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)

How shit are Eveton?


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 19, 2020)

come on its Eveton


and i know fuck all about football


----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)

Next song then?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)

IRON LION ZION


----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 20, 2020)




----------



## Elpenor (Oct 20, 2020)

Jose Padilla, died the other day


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 21, 2020)

OGWT 1973


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 21, 2020)

"Raise your voice and raise your fist/Troublemakers, your time is coming".


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2020)

24/7 dark ambient


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 21, 2020)

No darts


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## Detroit City (Oct 21, 2020)

Peter Gabriel - So


----------



## Marty1 (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 22, 2020)

Johnny in fine form for the Mad Professor - propa Sarf Lunnun riddim dis


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 22, 2020)

so good party funk
early Chuck Brown I guess - I know him from 80s Washington Go Go Sound




hipipol said:


> Johnny in fine form for the Mad Professor - propa Sarf Lunnun riddim dis




brilliant tune
i wonder if being able to switch over to a falsetto has ever saved anyones relationship?


----------



## hipipol (Oct 23, 2020)

+++++++++++++++++++++++
Joe Gibbs orig label


----------



## Numbers (Oct 23, 2020)

The opener for Friday evening shenanigans at Casa Numbers.


----------



## yield (Oct 23, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 25, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 26, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


>




Fuck, yes


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 27, 2020)

doesnt get more ragga


----------



## Argonia (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## Roadkill (Oct 28, 2020)

I've had this stuck in my head for days:



For my money it's one of the most beautiful songs ever written, and I can't quite believe that when he wrote it Richard Thompson was just 19, but it isn't exactly cheerful.


----------



## The39thStep (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## petee (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 29, 2020)

ska invita said:


> doesnt get more ragga



Classic JA early techo ragga - mean while back in UK, we were having more melodic stuff


----------



## hipipol (Oct 29, 2020)

It says Treasure Isle, but the FX on the mix sounds more like later Pottinger era Sky Note, ie after Dukes death... still..a Tune eh?


----------



## izz (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Oct 29, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks to Youtube as is so often the case ...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2020)




----------



## petee (Oct 30, 2020)

i'm all over this guy now


----------



## gosub (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 31, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 31, 2020)

I know Sting is hated around here but I was thinking about past relationships...


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 1, 2020)

Mornin all


----------



## ska invita (Nov 1, 2020)

hipipol said:


> It says Treasure Isle, but the FX on the mix sounds more like later Pottinger era Sky Note, ie after Dukes death... still..a Tune eh?



nice Peckings revive


----------



## hipipol (Nov 1, 2020)

No version excursion merely a horn sample extension.....


----------



## hipipol (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 1, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 2, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 3, 2020)

this is theraputic
**


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Part 2 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 5, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2020)

I'd forgotten what a cracking song this was ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2020)

On a similar theme ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## [62] (Nov 6, 2020)

Public Enemy, specifically Brothers Gonna Work It Out and Who Stole the Show.

I've been into them since I heard You're Gonna Get Yours on John Peel as a kid thirtyfugginyearsago, and eagerly bought the classic albums even though I'm generally not a fan of rap, but I'm having one of those moments where you really stop and think and listen again and go 'fucking hell, this is genius!' Those layers and layers of noise and Chuck's booming voice and razor-sharp lyrics. Christ...


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2020)

The39thStep said:


>



Love that. Shame Matt Johnson is a knob.


----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## yield (Nov 6, 2020)




----------



## Gaia (Nov 6, 2020)

Right now I’m listening to a psytech set on Soundcloud.


----------



## Detroit City (Nov 7, 2020)

The Doobie Brothers


----------



## flypanam (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## Gaia (Nov 7, 2020)

DI’s Prog Psy channel. Not that I’ve got the energy to be listening to owt.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 7, 2020)




----------



## plurker (Nov 7, 2020)

Getting a bit obsessed with the track 'Morning Star' here, and wishing there was a physical release; I don't (know how to) _do_ digital...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## PursuedByBears (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 9, 2020)

The Earthbound OST. Damn this soundrack is so good; have it on when I'm working often.


----------



## nogojones (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 9, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 10, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 12, 2020)

Actual play RPG podcast
RQG 1 - Hello!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 12, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 13, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## izz (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## Detroit City (Nov 14, 2020)

Oasis - Champagne Supernova


----------



## Argonia (Nov 14, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 14, 2020)

Marty1 said:


>





Gotta say I prefer this reworking


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 14, 2020)

I was a bit young for Bauhaus but if I'd been at this gig in London'82 I think it would've blown my mind.


----------



## savoloysam (Nov 15, 2020)

Sugababes

<link banned>


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## flypanam (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (Nov 15, 2020)

Only because I've had a Lord of The Rings weekend.  
And I love the music for all three films.


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 15, 2020)

And Enya


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2020)

From what I read, it was like a rivalry so the likes of Johnson Son House then Howlin Wolf would play with their backs to the audience so they could keep their techniques secret.


----------



## Marty1 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Nov 18, 2020)

I like LeytonCatLady's choices


----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 18, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Hearse Pileup (Nov 20, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


>




I think bardcore might have been the single best thing to come out of 2020 lol.

Do you know Hildegard Von Blingin?


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Winot (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Winot (Nov 20, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2020)

This is what I'm listening to right now, thanks for asking.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2020)

not bad


----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2020)

Like Jota's detemined runs


----------



## Aladdin (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2020)

Jimi has to be the nicest most chilled and talented guy. Feel free to suggest your own.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Jimi has to be the nicest most chilled and talented guy. Feel free to suggest your own.


The outro music of antiques road trip (ive timestampled the vid on the relevant tune)


always reminds me of Up From The Skies


----------



## Humberto (Nov 26, 2020)

There's probably quite a stable of British musicians making our 'shit' daytime programmes watchable with their musical interpretations.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 26, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 27, 2020)

Know these men too often


----------



## petee (Nov 27, 2020)

pardon the interruption ...

_Arlo Guthrie's rambling, spoken-word tune “Alice's Restaurant” is a Thanksgiving Day tradition on radio stations across the country. Over the course of about 18 minutes, the folk singer unfurls a true tale involving himself and his hippie friends in 1960s Western Massachusetts.

Now — more than 50 years after the iconic song hit the airwaves — its namesake has fallen on hard times. _









						Arlo Guthrie's 'Alice's Restaurant' Is A Thanksgiving Tradition. But This Year The Real Alice Needs Help
					

More than 50 years after the iconic song hit the airwaves, its namesake has fallen on hard times. So Alice's friends have launched a crowdfunding campaign.




					www.wbur.org


----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 27, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 30, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 30, 2020)

must go nouveau  Icelandic


----------



## Argonia (Dec 1, 2020)

The famous one where Donita Sparks got her vag out


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 1, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 2, 2020)

video was blocked


----------



## Marty1 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 3, 2020)

/dessner trilogy


----------



## Argonia (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 3, 2020)

E2a I drank for the first time in years the other night and pressed play on this for the first time since it came out; I hadn't heard a single bar of it til the other day.
I fell asleep before the end 


I am loving it and cursing them for continuing to narrate my life through album titles- the one before was "sleep well, beast", and before that was "trouble will find me". It did. "I am easy to find"? Ffs.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 3, 2020)

That's me done on this thread  for the rest of the day. 
Beware "what lyrics are you listening to"...


----------



## Argonia (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 3, 2020)

Breaking my earlier promise.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 3, 2020)

LeytonCatLady - if I'm right, we knew each other a million years ago !)- sorry for back then, and I hope you're doing ok.

I still have a tindersticks angel from union chapel the night I licked stuart staples face. Thank you for that evening x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 3, 2020)

Ach. Going through a former first date playlist..


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 3, 2020)

Tinnitus


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> LeytonCatLady - if I'm right, we knew each other a million years ago !)- sorry for back then, and I hope you're doing ok.
> 
> I still have a tindersticks angel from union chapel the night I licked stuart staples face. Thank you for that evening x



Not me as it happens, but thank you for the gesture!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 4, 2020)

Healed the sick and raised the dead.

Anyway another Georgia bluesman:


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 4, 2020)

Kiss the sky/ Kiss this guy


----------



## zahir (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## Hearse Pileup (Dec 4, 2020)

I grew up with a couple of the lads from this band, really talented:


----------



## Argonia (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)

I saw these live at the brudenell in 2018and fell in love with scott just from hearing the album  beforehand. - I didn't know his frightened rabbit stuff,  and didn't know about his connection with The National.. I sat on the floor at the front with a pint of water and it was my best ever gig. I broke a bit when he died. I deliberately didn't meet him afterwards at the signings because I thought I'd probably lick him or try to kidnap him or embarrass myself in another way.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 4, 2020)

Trotskyist's  greatest contribution


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)

This was on my first date playlist with Sam, (RIP) who I later made a hilarious video with about the state of his feet, having been on the streets for 6 years at age 26, and how rough sleepers need foot files and foot powder.

I'm going to have a whisky where he collapsed before I leave Leeds,  and stick up a little plaque at the brudenell where I had my second best ever date (they ok'd the idea when I went and met my friend and got drunk there when I found out he died and broke a bit more again)  . He was a bit of a bastard, but nobody should go that young.

His funeral happened before I knew he'd died. I haven't finished grieving or processing all the chaos yet; this is helping a little bit. At my neighbour's funeral last year they said grief is just love with nowhere to go, and I think that's about right.

It was the hardest ground that I had ever walked on
And just like everybody I kept on walking on
There was a man in the park and he was lying down
Oh, he could have been dead
Oh, he could have been dead
But just like everybody I kept on walking on
Pretend not to notice the body on the lawn
I could have gone that way I had gone
And just like everybody he could've kept on walking on
Walking on
He could have kept on walking on
And I thought to myself 'hey there was probably something I should have done'
Oh, and I still walk with the fire
It's not the one that's burning inside her
And she came to me, on pages and stolen stationary
And she told me she was sorry
That this was some strange irony
That we got so astray
Yet ended up in the exact same place
The exact same place
Ended up in the exact same place
And I just wanted to say that I only wanted to be like you, because, sister I admired you
And you gave up and said
'You know, I'm sorry for everything I've done'
And sometimes I don't wanna see my friends
It don't have to mean anything
Feel the slow acceleration, feel the heavy implications
Of skin on skin
Did you notice it when you grew into me like I grew into you?
And I'm surrounded by loneliness
And you said something along the lines of 'I love you'
And I probably took it the wrong way
And you came back and said
That I was looking for a reason to live
And it's you
And it's you


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 4, 2020)

off to bed


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)

Last fucking wobbly post
Here lies the body  came out the day they found scott h  and my phone wouldn'tstop sending me notifications about the album being released.

It was on my first date soundtrack; sam told me his nickname was "wolvey" and then the track about wolves started glitching and looping 
I was supposed to go see them and coax them into  recreating the party on video in the brudenell pool room , but was having emotional grenade times so didn't.
I still can't listen to the title track.

Stupid technology.




We knew we’d never last
We couldn’t even start;
[just the odd top secret text
And a crack across the heart,]
And then you’re gone
But cracks like that don’t heal, they hide away

And now it takes so long
To even look alright
[to hide the wear and tear
Is a daily, dirty fight.]
I think you’ve won
But nothing could conceal what your eyes say

[You’re just another man,]
You’re just another wife;
[all we need just for tonight]
Is to live another life
And then I’m gone
But lives like that don’t die, they haunt and fray


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)

....


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 4, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

I ran out of decaf coffee on Wednesday,  but have not let that stop me from drinking coffee as my default


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

Cocaine? I meant raisins caffeine


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 5, 2020)

tufty79 said:


>




Jesus I've listened to this about 50 times today and yesterday, I'm addicted.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

The whole album's mostly fucking ace. Who knew I'd be a ts fan once I hit my 40s? 

I love _she had a marvellous time ruining everything_


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

So if you wanna fuck up with a beer bottle in your hand
Then so do I
And if you wanna cut up the blueprints and the plans
Then so do I
You wanna get messed up and make a final stand?
Well, so do I


M Craft is just too gorgeous.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

Sounds like canyons.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

And this is just ridiculous.  He anagramised (?) all the titles from blood moon, then de/re constructed the album.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

So this  
...


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

...became this




I made so many noises when I first heard blood moon/blood moon deconstructed.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

Jesus, Argonia that takes me back to my co-op kitchen in 2012 and someone I really miss.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

Paris, if you're out there...

Falling out of touch with all my
Friends are somewhere getting wasted
Hope they're staying glued together
I have arms for them
X


----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)

I've been doing bugger all...


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2020)

Charlie Parker, Savoy and Dial recordings.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 5, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2020)

For all


----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2020)

Auntie-pleasing prick


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2020)

All my hose


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)

We woke up this morning to bad news
I woke in my clothes. I woke in my shoes
Though we all saw this coming, it’s so sad to say
But this is the debt we all must pay

We died in the kitchen. We died in the hall
If you look closely, you can still see the blood on the bedroom wall
See his eyes now closed. See her arms now crossed
Her heart was weak. His mind was lost

Here lies the body, the body of us

So come now hear the women wail
Come raise a glass, come tell a tale
We’ll sing of woe, we’ll sing of love
A decomposing turtledove
The kist is closed, the mortcloth laid
The bell is rung, the Parish paid
Our bucket’s kicked, we’ve gone for good
To leave behind a broken brood

Here lies the body of us
___

Tako takoti o takoti sman yamba takoti
Tako takoti o takoti sam don't you go psychotic
Which one of your gypsy wives am I?
                  was my best misheard lyric.


Done. Later, sam - I'm closing pandoras box for a bit and hoping you found peace.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 6, 2020)

"Its comin on Christmas they're cutting down trees...." perfect Crimbo as Misery music....


----------



## hipipol (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh bugger than, get up!!!


----------



## Argonia (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 6, 2020)

More lively slackness....


----------



## hipipol (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)

Its a one woman (and her cat) disco in this house tonight...


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)

❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 6, 2020)

^ This is lovely The39thStep , but seems to be sending downstairs' dogs crackers..


----------



## Humberto (Dec 6, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)

I like the sound of this.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)

That's Billy on the right and I think Pat Garret.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)

You trying to get my attention?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)

Great stuff tufty79 thanks


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

You're welcome. I wasn't trying to; I did like the blues stuff but I really dislike Dylan. I'm off on a bands that remind me of bands that remind me of bands thing this evening.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

Omg I did not know this existed


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

^ this is the original. I made a gig for my 28th birthday in 07 and they kindly played for beans and petrol money from Manchester.  The glockenspeil on an ironing board was my fave bit. 

They are beyond cute.
And the original is better.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

I roped these in too. From what I remember,  I had a great night


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

That's it for mapping ls6 gigs of yore.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

I've not been able to listen to them since Halloween 2018. Think I can manage it again now.

(I am aware that I'm just babbling into the ether).


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

I rarely do the separate the art from the artist thing; I'll make a concession tonight.

"Oh, it's always when you stop, you gotta celebrate
Getting through, getting past
Getting all this out your system
I gotta celebrate
All my pros
Feeling like this isn't prose, just static resistance
There's nothing wrong with being fragile in life

False hope forever"


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

Ffs. This are the vids I meant to set out to find before I got distracted by the thread filling band family tree rabbit hole last night


----------



## Argonia (Dec 7, 2020)

Welsh hip hop


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

I love the caffeine verse


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

My old musical friend who made this 



 turned into an MRA....
Fucker.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

How Long Can You Listen to this Men's Rights Anthem Before You Tear Your Ears Off?
					

God, you guys, you know what sucks? How men are responsible for all human achievement (except, uh, actually making other humans) and women just shit all over them. But now, thankfully, the Men's Rights movement has found a musical prophet fit to deliver the message that men are fed up with the...




					jezebel.com
				



^ this is brilliant though.

E2a fucking HELL at his blog.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

Most unusual berninger gig setting yet (about 23? min in)


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Fedayn (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)

One of another videos to revisit and maybe come back to again in future. Trigger warning/poetry warning 
The guy who wrote it seems decent enough and I like his words, even if they make my amygdyla kick off at the bits about fists that look like doors, and knowing where all the exits are.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2020)

It's only a 4-5 chord sequence, I don't know how he does it.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

Robert Johnson,  you say?
New tangent ahoy..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

40 years fly by.. sorry, mr cynthia.












						The Quietus | Features | A Quietus Interview | North Sea Scrolls: Coughlan, Haines, Mueller Present New History
					

Messrs Luke Haines, Cathal Coughlan and Andrew Mueller are currently chasing Hawkwind's hot air balloon to the Edinburgh Festival in search of the true history of Britain. Ben Graham investigates. Portraits by Al Overdrive




					thequietus.com


----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

I always try to say it carefully
When language Isn't breezy that
We need some new equation for us now


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

Taylor flipping Smith again...


----------



## Argonia (Dec 8, 2020)

I've only listened to this about 35,603 times today.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

This has  been my earworm all after noon, but I hadn't pressed play til now. 
Fiery women


----------



## Argonia (Dec 8, 2020)

I had a dream the other night that I went back in time to a high school where the future members of Minor Threat were studying and I told them to form a band and told Lyle Preslar he would be a great guitarist.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

Gettin festive round here..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh no! I've been out of the loop for a bit..








						Aidan Moffat & RM Hubbert announce split with closing track “Cut To Black”
					

Aidan Moffat & RM Hubbert have revealed their plans to go separate ways, as well as sharing their closing track "Cut To Black".




					www.thelineofbestfit.com
				







"much like the brief encounters and doomed dalliances of our songs, we have decided it’s time to part ways. The heart can only hold so much".

I think I have something in my eye.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

Oh my, The39thStep - that is GLORIOUS. Not heard of them though now,  I didn't know I needed more conspiracy in my life.....


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 8, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> Oh my, The39thStep - that is GLORIOUS. Not heard of them though now,  I didn't know I needed more conspiracy in my life.....



Great band , very sad he passed away soearly


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 8, 2020)

I've got them on my find out more about list - thank you. The good ones always go to soon, no matter their age.


Meantime,


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## krtek a houby (Dec 9, 2020)

Heard this first time the other day. Marvelous.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

My first band love back in the 90s.



Hearing this at 14? 15? has a lot to answer for.


----------



## Jay Park (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

David shrigley, just...just stop transcribing my inner monologue ffs. I missed this off when I last sourced the album years ago.


And it is not in the devil you know
It is in the devil you don't know
And it is not in the pie filling
_It is in the pastry _


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 9, 2020)

Bought the Yankee 12 of this decades past only just found on Uwank


----------



## hipipol (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 9, 2020)

A big Hippy era hit for the Northleach boy - he used to have mini-festies in his fields back in ye olden days - but he was 17 when he wrote this, was 18 when it hit No1 in UK and States


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## yield (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

^
->


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

Word association but YouTube


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

This song kicked off the beginning of a cross- decades unrequited love affair, and was one of the causes (ish) of a seven year disastrous one.




You're walking taller than you should
The air is thin around your beautiful head
You're saying things with your mouth to me
That I don't recognize
You're aware of yourself lately
Redefining yourself
Designing yourself
You haven't looked at me forever
Got a diagram of your associations
A strategy
You're weighing your options 


Do not tell me I've changed
You're just raising your standards
Do not give me away
I am the same
I am the same



_shouting at offline souls who aren't from round these parts _


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

<3



^ includes the first and only stripper , male or female, who's (whose?) act I've enjoyed.


----------



## yield (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

->


->



->



->


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

^
->



Christ that was difficult to chronologically post


----------



## Humberto (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 9, 2020)

I think butchersapron is  namechecked in the second one, but I don't think he really goes out committing Acts of Morris.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 9, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)

I want you to know
I'm a mirrorball
I'll show you every version of yourself tonight
I'll get you out on the floor
Shimmering beautiful
And when I break it's in a million pieces
Hush
When no one is around, my dear
You'll find me on my tallest tiptoes
Spinning in my highest heels*, love
Shining just for you


*1460 doc martens, as per the last  25 years


----------



## Argonia (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)

Time to get off the internet for the length of this at least


----------



## hipipol (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)

Argonia another batch of shiny new songs are about to land...   


And she's made a song with the national.  Never in my wildest dreams would I have predicted that at the beginning of this year

I have so much love for the Dessners etc and how they've weaved musical phrases between songs and bands over the last 20ish years. If I'm not still up at midnight (5am uk time) I'm tempted to set an alarm


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)

Argonia said:


>




I tried unsuccessfully all day to find this because it doesn't usually come up on google when I try the song/artist plus "scary bear"  . I logged into an ancient YouTube account and it was in my 2013 favourites



I've not really been doing music until recently (depression/MH stuff)- thanks all for letting me dump my internal jukebox on here.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 10, 2020)




----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)

Approximately good


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)

^ I think that has just reignited the mild obsession I had with trying to draw cabbages a lot of years ago.












[


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)

I give loads to charity me


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)

Loads not you


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)

More than Everton


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)

I'm gonna hate-wank myself to death and I don't care cos I love it.


FAR AWAY!!


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)

Anyway as you were.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)

Careful with the death grip..


----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 11, 2020)

Them a loot them a shoot them a wail


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)

I did set an alarm after all for 5am, listened to this, then went back to sleep.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh, tay-tay <3


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)

Never be so kind, you forget to be clever
Never be so clever, you forget to be kind


Never be so polite, you forget your power
Never wield such power, you forget to be polite



There ends my first listen commentary


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 11, 2020)

Luv them tunes, not the violence.....still lick wood posse luv em ...hhmmmmmm


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


>




I used to mishear that as "Yo! SYLVAIN!"
I bet I think that song is about me...

Unless I do this on karaoke and just sing songs about myself


----------



## hipipol (Dec 11, 2020)

gentlegreen said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2020)

Forever Fades Away by Tiger Army.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## hitmouse (Dec 11, 2020)

tufty79 said:


>



Sleigh Bells are one of those ones I totally missed when they were actually new and I've only been catching up on them this year, that whole first album is full of bangers. Crystal Furs do some very good pop music, if anyone else is into "tunes that came out this year but sound like they could be 60s girl groups".


----------



## Argonia (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 12, 2020)

hate the bowie, love the jones


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 12, 2020)

perching gently back in the thread - i think i needed a cloth over my cage the other day - sorry


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 12, 2020)

i keep finding stuff i've not heard for years. sorry 




<3


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 12, 2020)

^ oops - was thinking about the last one, not the one before. both good though.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 12, 2020)

all the new (to me) things


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## ska invita (Dec 13, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


>


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 13, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> I did set an alarm after all for 5am, listened to this, then went back to sleep.




That's good, who is it?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 13, 2020)

Taylor Swift featuring The National, Sasaferrato
Their guitarist and other members worked with her on her last album, folklore and her new one - i absolutely love the combination of these people.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 13, 2020)

this sits well as a sister? track in terms of duets involving the national's singer, i guess.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 13, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> Taylor Swift featuring The National, Sasaferrato
> Their guitarist and other members worked with her on her last album, folklore and her new one - i absolutely love the combination of these people.



Thank you.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 13, 2020)

no worries. i'm adding this to the list of conversations i never expected to have


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 13, 2020)

more baritone dreaminess


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 13, 2020)

Count Cuckula said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 13, 2020)

i can't listen to the twilight sad song on tiny changes, so i've gone for this instead. i'd love to see them live again.





and on next up:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 13, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)

i am here to inform the thread that youtube is broken.
despair or rejoice at my ability to post videos right now 

otoh, links on here seem to be playing..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)

'uncut americana 2004' arrived today.  i'd forgotten this existed and.. well... blimey.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)

^wrong year and not on the compliation, but it should be (rules of time and space not withstanding)


----------



## Argonia (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)

had to google to remember what this was - all i had in my head was the shaking chorus (stealth hypo o'clock, not sneaky hypo -i've just had to also google to remember and edit in the right terminology there)
i'm just digging myself into an anxiety hole now.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 15, 2020)

having a full blown haines rabbithole morning. i think i might love that man, despite his wrongness.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 15, 2020)

Days of wandering, years of failure
They could all be redeemed
One more mile downhill

None will question you, none will argue
You'll be whoever you say
Just one more mile downhill

What's the time? There is no time
What's the time? There is no time

The dreadful facts must be recorded
Out of reach of fire and flood, go forward:
Lemmy, Stacia, Dave The Badger,
their torsos exchanged due to chemical factors

What's the time? There is no time
What's the time? There is no time



e2a: its the narration across the whole album that does me in


----------



## Argonia (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 16, 2020)

tufty79 have you listened to evermore?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

<snip>  distract me please


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

Argonia said:


> tufty79 have you listened to evermore?


no. if you would like to feed me some in large quantities, please feel free to do so.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 16, 2020)

I haven't head it yet either tufty


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

ohhh sorry i thought for a moment you were talking about a band, not the taylor album 
good call. i've listened to it and loved a few tracks; i prefer folklore so far.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

thank you Argonia  - seriously. the brain grenades are subsiding, i'm a bit more grounded than i was ten five minutes ago and i'm managing to drown out his shit music - extra bonus.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> the violent misogynist fucker from downstairs who's been on remand since june (for stuff against other women, not me)
> has just popped up again this afternoon.
> i dont understand how because he's meant to be in the middle of his trial.
> i am having a super bad brain meltdown ptsd Episode and dreading what he's going to get up to against his girfriend again - she stayed here while he as inside. distract me please



Sorry to hear that tufty79 , I used to have a neighbour like that! I hope he goes down for a long time.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

STAND DOWN i think i have recovered from mentally looping into scaredness
thank you LeytonCatLady and Argonia 

i knew i knew the name polaris but couldn't remember why. they remind me of the for carnation a bit. will do some finding more of their stuff - ta for that x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

i called my cat pete kitten; i couldn't just call her pete because my neighbour below me at the time was one of my best friends and also called pete. seeing both petes together was always lovely; at one point we named pete kitten Transgressive Pete because she kept running into his flat just to piss him off - it was the Forbidden Place.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 16, 2020)

There are three Polarises that I know of!









						Polaris (Australian band) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				











						Polaris (American band) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				







__





						GRINGO RECORDS - ARTISTS - POLARIS
					

Gringo records artist page



					www.gringorecords.com


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

they do say good things come in threes!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

one of the gentlest men i ever knew gave me this when i first got diagnosed with ptsd in 2008?9?. i completely forgot about it til now - i suspect my posting trail will actually have all the default calm me down stuff from that time that i can't remember.  right. all my support women have got back in touch with me - i picked the worst time to give up having a working phone and then lose all my numbers when i replaced it 
thanks for being stand in support women, as it were, you two x


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 16, 2020)

Crazy P live on Mixcloud


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

^ mixcloud can't find that content - repost?
e2a: oh. i see what you're doing. again. fuck that.

chuffing brain tardises. i upgraded from ptsd to complex ptsd in 2013. i'm resisting the urge to pack up my house and run.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> i called my cat pete kitten; i couldn't just call her pete because my neighbour below me at the time was one of my best friends and also called pete. seeing both petes together was always lovely; at one point we named pete kitten Transgressive Pete because she kept running into his flat just to piss him off - it was the Forbidden Place.



Awww! It suits her - Pete kitten the puss. My childhood cat was called Paddy. I still miss him.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 16, 2020)

I remember this so well from magic mushrooms in Amsterdam in about 1998. Remember coming up to this and looking in awe as pictures of politicians started dancing in newspapers in front of me.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


>






i'm going to make a loooooooong playlist consisting of only these two tracks.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

rubbershoes said:


>




this is a visual representation of what this thread does to my brain and my computer.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

^ "i am good and i am grounded; davey says that i look taller"


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)

repeating another bands lyrics inside your own is a new thing to love


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 16, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 17, 2020)

Calgon, Cillit Bang, Crest, E-cassai immunitas your boys took a hell of a beating


----------



## Humberto (Dec 17, 2020)

Calgon though, fucking muppets


----------



## hipipol (Dec 17, 2020)

TUNE!!!!!
Years to find etc........lurvs it


----------



## hipipol (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 17, 2020)

Forgive the genre jumping, but I woke up in the morning!!! Still stunned by daylight...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## petee (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 17, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2020)

Class act.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2020)

Just 21 and bursting with talent!


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2020)

And I fucking love this. Great post-break-up lyrics too.


----------



## moody (Dec 18, 2020)

this,

used to smash this one, it's from the 'one night in berlin' compilation

just randomly found it again.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2020)




----------



## petee (Dec 18, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


>




holy shit


----------



## petee (Dec 18, 2020)

hipipol said:


> Forgive the genre jumping, but I woke up in the morning!!! Still stunned by daylight...




_Her first single, "Walkin' My Cat Named Dog", became an international hit in 1966, peaking at number 22 on both the U.S. Billboard Hot 100 and the UK Singles Charts, and #3 in Canada.[8][9][10] Tanega's impetus for the song came from living in a New York City apartment building that did not allow dogs; instead she owned a cat which she named "Dog" and took for walks. _


----------



## MBV (Dec 18, 2020)

I reckon my neighbours are sick of hearing this


----------



## purves grundy (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Marty1 (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 19, 2020)

Gotta be amongst my favorite Octopus songs.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 19, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 19, 2020)

Tories be like 'you are discourteous to us on social media'

God's son/ a great prophet/ a righteous man - 'your going to die forever in a furnace because you are against the truth and justice'


----------



## petee (Dec 20, 2020)

petee said:


> _Her first single, "Walkin' My Cat Named Dog", became an international hit in 1966, peaking at number 22 on both the U.S. Billboard Hot 100 and the UK Singles Charts, and #3 in Canada.[8][9][10] Tanega's impetus for the song came from living in a New York City apartment building that did not allow dogs; instead she owned a cat which she named "Dog" and took for walks. _


----------



## Humberto (Dec 20, 2020)

Sneaky bastards won't even let you copy an advert


----------



## Humberto (Dec 20, 2020)

Patrick Stewart btw


----------



## Humberto (Dec 20, 2020)

See also Jose mourinho, Harry Redknapp


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 20, 2020)

Thanks to the word association thread


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 20, 2020)

Carl Mann who died on Wednesday. (1959 single on one of Sam Phillips' labels).


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

I'm loving Taylor Swift's new album


----------



## Part 2 (Dec 20, 2020)

A late contender for song of the year.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm loving Taylor Swift's new album



Which one?


----------



## Argonia (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## zahir (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2020)

Something topical.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 20, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 20, 2020)

Don't ask me about the videos to any of these btw, just after listening to me songs.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 21, 2020)

infect the masses....


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## magneze (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 22, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## retribution (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## steeplejack (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 23, 2020)

New track from Burial


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 23, 2020)

Aiming for Christmas number one


----------



## Argonia (Dec 23, 2020)

Saw Stalingrad in the late 1990s in Brighton. The singer was wandering into the crowd yelling into people's faces. Fucking intense.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## hitmouse (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## seeformiles (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 24, 2020)

Stewart Lee in full gammon mode with ADF:


----------



## Hollis (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)

I'm listening to the dead. I went and had a drink where he died yesterday, I haven't been able to go near it for two years. It was fine.

Bye, Sam Hanitizer, you beautiful but beyond broken man x





Your last mixtape x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)

2020 anthem


Cheers Taylor for making it all about me


----------



## Argonia (Dec 24, 2020)

Tufty is back!


----------



## Argonia (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)

i can't stop laughing about the ginger bloke in the art shop that keeps me calm when i'm panicking at being in the outernet, and we ramble about art and books and plants we like.
we've  talked about certain places in leeds that are portals to Weird - life always goes a bit odd inthese spaces, and with the people we meet in them. 
we decided the packhorse is one, and we suspect the art shop might be vaguely portalish... i tried to find a video by the national about portals today, and we ended up down a giggling youtube wormhole. i've not done that for a while 
i spent a bit of time  trying and failing to find the video for 'exile vilify' with a portally theme that i half remembered. i've just worked out i was using the wrong search terms - it's actually 



oh


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> i can't stop laughing about the ginger bloke in the art shop that keeps me calm when i'm panicking at being in the outernet, and we ramble about art and books and plants we like.
> we've  talked about certain places in leeds that are portals to Weird - life always goes a bit odd inthese spaces, and with the people we meet in them.
> we decided the packhorse is one, and we suspect the art shop might be vaguely portalish... i tried to find a video by the national about portals today, and we ended up down a giggling youtube wormhole. i've not done that for a while
> we spent a bit of time  trying and failing to find a video for 'exile vilify'with a portally theme that i half remembered. i've just worked out i was using the wrong search terms - it's actually
> ...





oh yeah - i went to drop his xmas card off today, but didn't put his name on/in it because i didn't know it.


no guesses as to what it is....



i can't stop laughing even more at how ridiculous that is.


----------



## Argonia (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)

<3


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)

in the great 2015 unwell how to disappear completely debacle that i still have chunks of missing, my old  neighbour told me a little bit about surrealist art (and was still reminding me about weird shit from 2015 that i didn't remember, a couple of years ago).

i remember really liking the surrealist stuff he'd done in the 60s that he showed me in december, and around that time, i think i just thought fuck it i'm just going to surreal myself into another reality that i feel safe in and make some art as i go along 
i think i might have been fed Ideas  - i caught this on the radio the other night about arthur cravan, and couldn't stop going 'er, this resonates a bit....'
BBC Radio 3 - The Escape Artist, The Art of Hating


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)

vintage the national from a time before i met Comrade Alpha in person, and had only bought his zines in the mid nineties/written to him a bit. i saw them twice before i met him, i think.

2001-2005 were actually pretty ace (best friend's death excepted), til l got introduced to my teenage hero.





Did you dress me down and liquor me up
To make me last for the minute
When the red comes over you?
Like it does when you're filled with love
Or whatever you call it

^ the cork is out the bottle


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 24, 2020)

ooh that's a strange link.

right. i'm off to sink into this and try spot myself in the crowd.... the manchester date in either 05 or 07 was the best nights of my life thanks to whisky, donnie darko, violins, the drummer letting me have a go on the drums, and then a lift in the van to the train station with donnie darko playing on the dvd thing , and they lent me £20 for the all night caff while i waited for my train*
i've unexpectedly spent xmas eve with loads of old friends in one way or another, and it's the best one i've ever had.

merry xmas in 13 minutes, thread  x





*i might have told that story before  

e2a: i hugged my laptop at 45 minutes when i think i saw myself in front of the violinist, which was my instinctive safe space to stand nearly every time i saw them.  i bought him a whisky after the first ever national gig i went to with about twelve people there 
i'm delighted that he was my whisky gateway - i'd thought for years that it started in 05. cheers padma x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Portalling briefly back to this century...

Can't really have sweets, so resorting to listening about them instead..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

YouTube autoplay suggest thingy is my DJ and is serving me well with stuff I didn't know existed


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Loops portals and Other Sams or Another Sam...

Ive been triggered into going a bit Unwell a few times offline when people called me "other <my name>" irl when there was someone else with my first name in the group 



Looping states of mind.....

DaveCinzano - this is not a malicious tag  this actually is something I DO have to be grateful to That One for - he introduced me to this band as a cure for PTSD symptoms I was experiencing because of what he was doing for years.

Flip side : this week I haven't stopped laughing at how much I swallowed over the years and how bad a gaslighter he is.

The songs good, the video is better than shrigley. :Eek:


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

I heard the lyrics before I saw the title first time round when it landed, then laughcried


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Taylor knows


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 25, 2020)

More weight lifting music...


----------



## Argonia (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Top exercising music Argonia  💓
I ain't gonna hit seven feet, but  swinging with Taylor ATM


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Being fifteen again with terrorvision

E2a I'd forgotten how good it is


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

^ OHHH


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 25, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> ^ OHHH


Its good isn't?  Prob one of my fave video  tracks this year


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

It's ace and it's getting saved - ta for that!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 25, 2020)

tufty79 said:


>



Reminds me of a mellow  Julie  Driscoll and Brian Auger


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> Reminds me of a mellow  Julie  Driscoll and Brian Auger


To the YouTube search batcave!


----------



## blairsh (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

The39thStep said:


>



Well that got me slack jawed and cackling by the first verse.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Omg I forgot about capt hotknives


----------



## blairsh (Dec 25, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> Omg I forgot about capt hotknives


Never forget.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

I made the portal shop guy watch this yesterday








He promised to check out this later (thinking rationally, its the worst but most horrifyingly hilarious thing I could have suggested, given the context)







I hope he finds this though.




And I hope he never ever finds this thread 

E2a when I grow up I want to be D. Millard. I fucking love his passion.


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Much paris
 |->


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 25, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> Being fifteen again with terrorvision
> 
> E2a I'd forgotten how good it is



They're a _very _underrated band!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

For Karen (I was enforced holidaying on the 23rd). This got me through December 2002.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Crispin bloody hunt. Lots different now to when I interviewed him for my zine in 95, lent him my blue nail varnish, and he talked about running naked across the Moors howling as a form of emotional freedom thingy. He has a lot to answer for. Not in a bad way though


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Stop me before I regress to posting therapy? tracks


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Fuck it. Packhorse portal - Iggi the melon gave me my first copy of Gravelands in the early 00s and I'll always love him for that.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

OH
Penny just dropped about the whisky I was drinking mindfully/microdosing on last night - there's still most of a single shot left that I poured last night. It kept kicking me into PTSD/posting constantly on here as some kind of distraction/thinking catalyst (and because something was making my brain ITCH) and I couldn't work out why.

 I always referred to it as whisky madness - I've just realised it's because whisky was almost always involved in really traumatic times with people who like whisky and the national that I've not picked apart properly for years and that scare me to bits still.

Cheers, The King (and iggi, and my brain) for the weird connection






Spycops like the dick that got my details on here in _a cd swap_ , I am coming for you from a police complaint angled furious fireball and am prepared to stand with whoever you fucked over that I have to, in love and rage (with extra love to everyone off here/ their loved ones who have been impacted by this over the years) 
That's you and hopefully not but statistically probably the people I shout at a bit too much, if that's ok, DaveCinzano
The undercover inquiry defense side doesn't know what's about to hit it.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

And breathe.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Time to run across some Moors howling....
(Edited for the right link)


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Thank u YouTube autosuggest. I think this one can wait.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

This one can't


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

I think I'm just going to restart from the mid 90s, before I got politically agitated, but still felt safe enough (outside of my home).





My first girlfriend put ^ this and blue aeroplanes on a mixtape she gave me (that she'd recycled from her last girlfriend  ) and I keep meaning to listen to more than these two tracks. Thanks, Jo from 94! Who knew they'd be great for today?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

It's been a while, but this is for all the fishcothequers

Raising a cuppa to you all


This is for Kennedy et Al. 


I fucking love tea. Bet you all a tenner that Rob Harrison doesn't like hot drinks - it's often the mark of a wrongun.. :Hmm:


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

And this is the best dancing round the room til yr dizzy song, combined with a hilarious bittersweet video x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 25, 2020)

Ooooh. Coming back here has really helped me aim my dander in the right direction, eventually.  Thank you thread for the space and time and brain TARDIS music therapy 💪💪💪👀☕🍺🍻🥂🍾🥊👑❤️❤️❤️❤️❤️♀️🎵🎶🔉🔊💃🕺🕴️👭


E2A guess who just found the emoticon bits on me phone? 



weltweit said:


>





I used to think that the main lyric was 'who's in the house'?


----------



## weltweit (Dec 25, 2020)

Love this video / tune, reminds me of good times down under .. serious message though.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank you for giving me this rollinder xxxxxx


----------



## weltweit (Dec 26, 2020)

Classic Hendrix .. 

for some reason wherever I start on YouTube these days I end up with Vietnam War Rock compilations of the Rolling Stones and the like :/


----------



## weltweit (Dec 26, 2020)

weltweit said:


> wherever I start on YouTube these days I end up with Vietnam War Rock compilations of the Rolling Stones and the like :/


And here I am .. 


Quite a good compilation this one ..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Thank fuck I switched from walkley clogs to doc martens- The Family were lovely to me when I was fifteen, but it all feels a bit tooooooo tribal 
I have so much love for Bradford






E2a: FFS. One of NMA was part of the furniture when I was a packhorse regular 
Fucking portals


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Ummm


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Ok, internal jukebox, enough.
All the portals :s


I talked to portal sam about the gig I made in 2007, but couldn't get my brain to remember this or any band's name who played  

His and the Hanitizer's name is on bunting, FFS 
We got onto terrible poetry, it escalated to D Millard, and fuck knows what happens next


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

"there's a million little battles that I'm never gonna win anyway; I'll be waiting for you every night with ticker tape"
<Loop closed>


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 26, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> It's been a while, but this is for all the fishcothequers







tufty79 said:


> Ooooh. Coming back here has really helped me aim my dander in the right direction, eventually. Thank you thread for the space and time and brain TARDIS music therapy 💪💪💪👀☕🍺🍻🥂🍾🥊👑❤❤❤❤❤♀🎵🎶🔉🔊💃🕺🕴👭





looks like plug dj is still functioning.  there was a vague idea of doing fishco again when lockdown started, but we never quite did.  maybe i'll see if it is still working tomorrow and maybe start a thread see if we can try again...


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

I'll get the laptop charged! Maybe.

❤️

^ I don't normally football or Amanda Palmer, but when I do...


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Eep.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Yay! It's National Boxer (and other albums) Day


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

I named my apple tree after Kate stables
TITK are always exactly what I need when things don't make sense.



^^^ especially given last night's brain landmines.











We are (were?) both not enough and too much


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh. My. god.
I always thought the tenth line of this was '*she came from Bradford ', *not 'she came to breakfast' 






You came close
Close but no cigar
You didn't miss by far
You know you came this close
Close but no cigar
Some people sing love songs
Everybody's got one
This isn't my love song
It's more like my love gone wrong song
She came to breakfast
And stayed a week
But the lie detectors
Broke down each time she tried to speak
Broke down when she said:
"You came close
Close but no cigar
You didn't miss by far
You know you came this close
Close but no cigar
No matter where you are
You know you came this close
Close but no cigar"
I remember, I remember, I remember
The promise in your eyes
As black as the night I drove you to the airport
And I remember, I remember, I remember
The wide Brazillian sky that swallowed you, you, you-hoo
Then I hit thirty
Guess I can't complain
But I must have been lonely
The night I bumped into Lorraine
She came for coffee
And stayed all night
But the lie detectors
Broke down every time I tried to smile
Broke down like the story of my life
And each dream I missed by half a mile
Broke down when I told her:
"You came close
Close but no cigar
You didn't miss by far
You know you came this close
Close but no cigar
No matter where you are
You know you came so close
Close but no cigar
You didn't miss by far
You know you came this close
Close but no cigar
We're better off by far
But you know we came this close
Close but no cigar



Hi. I'm tufty79, and I've been getting hilariously confused and thinking songs were about me since 1992


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

QUICK! TO THE TINDERSTICKS EMOTIONAL SAFETY BANDWAGON!





And remembering that eating mints ground me and I've run out




Have I mentioned I have word/taste synaesthesia? 

'word' is mintolas, incidentally.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

New stuff has been making me rediscover the postal service 






and these have something in common with the other two that I can't quite work out, musically.
Handclaps, maybe?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

The twang were from rollinder x I gave I love it when I feel like this to hanitizer when he got a hostel space and a phone that could music (which got nicked the next day. Someone replied to a text montha later, and it and been bought in a pub in Dewsbury). This album that I didn't know about is going to be an interesting ride..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

!
THIS was the song we both agreed was Important and we could both love on our first date (black country roots all round). I'd forgotten all about it.
We'd both been accused of being Satan by people we'd loved who were experiencing psychosis, and it terrified both of us (the devil in me bit).

When he warned me not to get involved because he was a massive bastard, I just cackled and said I was an even bigger one. He was a born again Christian.
He made me feel stronger and fight harder and loved more than I ever have ever, even if i was just in his temporary reality before he got Unwell and then portalled off to the next me.

He promised to debate with Satan whenever he died, and told me to never ever again use him as a higher power to look after him (I don't do religion or pray, but I asked Something to keep him safe - when I was basically asking him to just keep himself safe) when I couldn't cope or find him, because I was perfectly capable enough to be my own.

Portal days of yore, heavy weight lifting and unexpectedly resilient emotional muscle gain. He was right.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

If the dancefloor wasn't already clear except me, it would be soon.
Sorry all X


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

That is precisely what I was about to post


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

These days I try not to sit on cornerstones, tbh, nor count the time in quarter tones to ten


----------



## brogdale (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## purves grundy (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## nogojones (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

This would be a love song if my family weren't fucking terrifying


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Six hour track of the same song on repeat?



Done


----------



## Argonia (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

I only found out last year that this is literally about a plane crash.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## gosub (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Hollis (Dec 26, 2020)

Julian Cope, in his prime.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)

Sorry. I'm an ex fan, as it were..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 26, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)

1971!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

GIL! SCOTT! HERON!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

^ not a title dig btw, I just wanted to piss my neighbour off by having a legitimate and valid reason to bellow Gil Scott Heron at an ungodly hour


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

No god's, no masters
 


Unless they are the national or Taylor Swift.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

OH! IS this s brain tardis time? I wasn't around in 71..


----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> ^ not a title dig btw, I just wanted to piss my neighbour off by having a legitimate and valid reason to bellow Gil Scott Heron at an ungodly hour



No it was much enjoyed


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

I first heard this when I went to see Baxter Dury live the other year. It was then that I decided I loved him.

And when he did this. And everything else.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Humberto said:


> No it was much enjoyed


Phew!
Thanks for keeping me company!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)

oof


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)

for some reason i'm listening to my halloween playlist again 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

**


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Absolutly bitter


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)

Don't like the cardigans but quite like the song. Why am I wrong>?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Don't like the cardigans but quite like the song. Why am I wrong>?



So. Much. Yes.
No you are not wrong


----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> So. Much. Yes.
> No you are not wrong



Yeah I was right the first time.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Humberto said:


> Yeah I was right the first time.


Personally I love a good cardigan


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Nope


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)

* *


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> Nope





my current favourite band (now sadly defunct with this lineup)...


----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Septimus Rufiji said:


>



Oh MY that is good. Best breakfast music I could have landed on


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

LESSONS FROM CAMP COPE 4 LIFE


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

THIS IS THE SONG OF MY PEOPLE


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Ahahaha



tufty79 said:


> haven't dared watch the video yet, but been listening to this on heavy rotation since the album came out...





tufty79 said:


> i have just dared to watch the video.
> 
> the first time i heard the song was when my life was breaking. i literally howled, dissolved, and was terrified by my reaction to it. it made me want a cuddle from my mum, for the first time in a fucking long time.
> 
> ...







tufty79 said:


> more steve mason. because he can genuinely make everything alright again. and has said he doesn't mind me calling 'monkey minds in the devil's time'  'my breakdown soundtrack album'





 I'm in the crowd down the front in this  I'm the tiny head in front of Steve's right leg. I think I might have had a cup of tea in front of me by the monitor, but I'm not sure


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> SpookyFrank, i am very, _very_ scared that i might know you irl



Ffs


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

STEVE KNOWS


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Kathleen also knows


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

And so do American Music Club

I always mishear this as I will not bring you another morning with caffeine, not Kathleen


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

im just going round in circles now


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

❤️


----------



## Argonia (Dec 27, 2020)

Looks like a pretty wild show

**


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Humberto said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

i never want to go to Glastonbury.

I wouldn't be able to do the opposite the violinist down the front safety mechanism. And he doesn't tour/play with them any more afaik. And That Twat is always in the crowd.
I'd go see them in Amsterdam though, mind.

I am determined to drink whisky with and lick the faces of and be looked after by strangers who I see as my friends again before I die, even if I have to go to Brooklyn and mallacoota to do it.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

I followed Bryce and Padma around the UK in 05? when their band Clogs toured with The Books. The first night was at a venue called The Shed in Malton, which was gorgeous. I spent the week mega bussing round Britain, crashing on floors with and without The Twat. (I went back to Malton this year for the first time, on the way to Whitby for my first holiday since 04; I had lunch by the river while waiting for the best bus ride ever, and Reclaimed The Fuck out of it as a space without him).

I spent a week listening to friends play this and then whiskying with Bryce, Padma and all of the books afterwards.

I want to relive all of that.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

I cried every time this got played


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

It's a love song about Buddhist metaphysics, not love.  or something 
I think cheesypoof still has my lost and safe t shirt


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Can anyone tell me what genre this comes under, please? I got a bit obsessed with it in 07.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Ged Lovely McGurn, my 07 cake and wine buddy and turner up in strange times,  popped up at chapeltowns weird portal bus stop last year 
And at Yo La Tengo at Church Leeds (RIP) in 2018 . That place has been an Oddness megaportal for decades


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

And so have yo la Tengo


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

All out glory days blow out.

I used to DJ a night called all the wine. We had a Proper Support Slot once at the cockpit.

We supported these lovely guys. The singer Josh is from Halifax and is the cousin of Matt berninger from the national


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> All out glory days blow out.
> 
> I used to DJ a night called all the wine. We had a Proper Support Slot once at the cockpit.
> 
> We supported these lovely guys. The singer Josh is from Halifax and is the cousin of Matt berninger from the national



PLOT TWIST:

Western suburbs were supporting The National.

I spent my set drinking with Padma, fucking up balance/fading with passion and determination, and writing down the music I was playing that he hadn't heard before and wanted to keep.

It was either the alligator or boxer tour 




I have licked berninger's face with full permission in the past. I bet Taylor swift and Obama have too


----------



## Mattym (Dec 27, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> Ahahaha
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love this remix of it......


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Argonia said:


>



My lovely Leyton cat lady friend who isn't LeytonCatLady  gave  me her copy of no more shall we part; I accidentally trod on it years ago and it's broken in half


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

No sadness needed  Argonia  she was and hopefully still is a lovely gingery goddess witchy braintwin and I'm glad I knew her 
I love miserable music


E2a nick cave singing about kittens - what more could a girl need? ❤️


----------



## Argonia (Dec 27, 2020)

Sadness provided for the album being broken in half Tufters, not the Leyton cat lady element


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Ah got you! I've still got the two halves stuck on my wall with blu tac, slightly separated


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh dearie....dreams of a man in old age are the deeds of a man in his prime - virtual relive of MDNAtastic New Years - waesels ate me cheese - more Pills Vicar, old joles in the head - sweaty faces over sunrise fires - sad for me no longer, still....what a fuckin Rush??????


----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

hipipol said:


> Oh dearie....dreams of a man in old age are the deeds of a man in his prime - virtual relive of MDNAtastic New Years - waesels ate me cheese - more Pills Vicar, old joles in the head - sweaty faces over sunrise fires - sad for me no longer, still....what a fuckin Rush??????



I was going to post that next, I love it so much!


----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2020)

Smoke drifts accross the beach, Titos when it still reached to the beach., Jan 1 19999, a sweaty Mr De Souza an I watched the shadows on the palms shrink....


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Oops! Was actually thinking of this


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

^ well. that last video I posted triggered a slightly confusing thought pattern


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Oh! This is what triggered me off into screaming pointy screamery last night; when I changed my name to something that had Al as a shortened version in 2015 after internet weirdos who had my name and address happened..., either I or whoever I was introducing myself to would usually end up referencing this... Being told at that point yesterday to shut up kind of sparked a roaring mouse  thing.


Well done brain. Well done.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Got it


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Blimey. Boy done good.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

At least I didn't write the Xmas card in green crayon


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2020)

The sound of angels


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

The39thStep said:


> The sound of angels



Contains 100% pure comfort.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

As does this


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2020)

C'mon the viking


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

I v rarely feel safe listening to nick Drake, but today's an exception


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

Time to dance around the front room and then replay and see if I can spot myself in the audience. Christ that was good.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 27, 2020)

They used the Palast Der Republic as a musical instrument ffs, the glorious mad bastards.



E2a 3:20 is where it stops being noise and starts being beauty


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 27, 2020)

The end of the affair


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 28, 2020)

I am just letting YouTube take me where it will, at the moment it is playing :


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Was looking for something else but got ! by this


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

This is what I was actually looking for


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


>




 ❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> ❤



Brilliant isnt she?


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Brilliant isnt she?





Sugar Kane said:


>



Bookmarked!


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2020)

Other version


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


>



OMFG 💔💘


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

I've been told that 'king' used to be a gender neutral term


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2020)

Last one from me...for tonight.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


>



Fucking HELL


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Sugar Kane said:


> Last one from me...for tonight.



Thank you so much for the swords and morning stars for my mental health toolkit  

Sleep well!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Yay for tonight's inadvertent ladyfest

💪♀️🔥❤️


----------



## weltweit (Dec 28, 2020)

Don't know if I will listen to the whole album ..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Note to self: find and post somewhere the sadlers wells apparently PTSD related madness which popped up on BBC4when I just turned the telly on. Whoever made this has got it spot on.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

BBC Four - Betroffenheit from Sadler's Wells
					

A boundary-stretching hybrid between theatre and dance by Crystal Pite and Jonathon Young.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Created by Crystal Pite and Jonathon Young, the award-winning Betroffenheit is a boundary-stretching hybrid between theatre and dance that explores the psychological states of trauma, grief and addiction. The title of the piece is a German word that simply translated means shock, bewilderment, dismay and is based on Young's own experience - his teenage daughter, niece and nephew died in a fire whilst on a family holiday in 2009.

Combining tap, salsa, spoken word, song and puppetry with Pite's emotionally charged choreography, Betroffenheit is an ambitious yet witty and tender-hearted exploration of disconnection, isolation and what it means to come to terms with such a tragedy 



Timing.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## VfromtheG (Dec 28, 2020)

I just can't get enough of L.A. Filipino hip-hop


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Turn that frown upside down, my friend!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Spotted a new braintwin future husband target in the crowd who is definitely dancing like nobody's watching


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

So much love for this video and these vessels
I sunbathed at the front during their 07 latitude set and borrowed their gaffa tape to make a crown and they were all fine with my weird 
The drummer reassured me in 2018 that it was fine to bring a flask of tea to their gig as a reasonable adjustment for disability (cptsd) under the EA 2010 in a venue you couldn't bring drinks into 

I sat on my own on a picnic table mesmerized throughout the whole thing, save anxious glances at my friend who was also there but about 20m away. We always ended up at the same gigs that year, and I called him my accidental emotional support peacock because he kept me feeling safe when I was hypervigilant and an emotional time bomb at gigs. We're still in touch and bump into each other at weird times. He's a bit of a portally peacock 
I love having something that is both happy nostalgia and is happiness for now and the future.

/Brain unravel


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Had breakfast. Found this for a first listen ❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

You tube suggestions algorithm for things I haven't heard before seems to be channeling psychic TV.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

! Autoplay


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

I've run out of decaf ground coffee and reverted to dirty full caff instant since yesterday.
Later thread/braindump space X


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Oh bollocks. Emotional flapjack o'clock.
I'll live with sticking to tea for the rest of the day and aiming for just the garden if I can


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ok, universe. No. Just no.  

I was looking for this when my phone just died; thought I may as well stick the telly on for calming distraction via the world of Scrubs

It was playing in the fucking background of the scene.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Fucking Episodes 

At latitude no less


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

^ brassland are a consistently  brilliant label that unleashed the national. I made a hilariously wrongly tagged photo of my ridiculous artish interpretation of "where is her head" off the newest national album on Xmas day, and got a like from them. I am unreasonably delighted x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

I think I'm getting back down to earth...


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks, Gigantic of Leeds c. 20 years ago!


----------



## Argonia (Dec 28, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> I v rarely feel safe listening to nick Drake, but today's an exception




Why don't you feel safe listening to the Drake, Tufters?


----------



## Argonia (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

A Very Fucking Bad man introduced me to his music and I usually asked him to play some to calm me down immediately after horrifically traumatic stuff he did


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

It just makes me so sad that we loved the same thing, and I can't unattach him from the soundm


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Argonia said:


>



That has just made me dissolve but not in a bad way. I spent two years being too scared to cry - this thread unlocks that and that is not a bad thing. Thank you for holding my hand x

E2a I don't mind crying, it's the panic attacks and flashbacks and fear and rage and agoraphobia that cptsd delivers regularly and i can't cope with that are super bad ar the minute


----------



## Argonia (Dec 28, 2020)

One of my exes was mad for Nick Drake so I associate it with listening to him in the late 1990s in Chiswick with her. Good memories.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

I need to claim the drake, i think. And Julian cope. And the cowboy junkies. And the church.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

I am on yr boards stealing yr memories  Argonia x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

just remembered this


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

<pulls the rabbit I was trying to figure  out out of my scrambled brain hat with a proud flourish and wobbly gymnast recovery pose>


----------



## Argonia (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

->


----------



## Argonia (Dec 28, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> ->




Wow my ex who loved Nick Drake was mad for this song as well!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ummm
This was what I was just about to post 
Is there some kind of musical invisible string portal stuff going on today or something? 





You're not called Sam too are you, Argonia  ???

E2a magic spell was playing when I unmuted a live set on telly and I googled the first two words to identify it - I only know moonshine freeze well.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

I appear to also have an unidentified weakness for people called john


----------



## Argonia (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Oh no. god help you


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Managed to get to the  bus stop portal, 

I just arrived at the town stop and nearly missed it because I was typing this.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

And I forgot my fags. I socially distancedly got given a roll up by a really gentle random with good boots who got why I was freaking out at waiting around for ten minutes. My ticket was due to expire a minute before the bus was due 

I finished my fag, swapped names and we live round the corner from each other 

The bus came five minutes early. I'll see him again at our stop in a bit but think I'll leave him in peace


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Argonia said:


>



This always went on mixtapes for people I loved, from the day I first heard it a million years ago.

Best bus song ever - ta! x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune I didn't want to post this on the hunting thread, bit I had to post it SOMEWHERE


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Clair De Lune said:


>



BRAIN TWIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANK YOU!
despite the capitals, that's calmed me right down and I'm only 2 min 50 in


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 28, 2020)

Trainspotting on telly, init


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2020)

*gurns


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Timing


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Sorry about going weird about you the other week just before and during your holiday btw Humberto - I hope we're both a bit more ok x my over triggering mechanisms over triggered themselves


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> Sorry about going weird about you the other week just before and during your holiday btw Humberto - I hope we're both a bit more ok x my over triggering mechanisms over triggered themselves



No problem here dude


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Late night delayed anxiety resolution. I ran out of tobacco and that makes me really edgy. I'd just about reconciled myself to the fact I won't have any til tomorrow and to suck it the duck up, and felt weirdly ok with that.


I've just found this morning's ashtray of half smoked fags . Needs must when the devil drives... I'm getting a nicotine inhalator tomorrow. And having a faaaag. God, nicotine is evil.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Posted expecting the title to be 'a joy'


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Another banger from my first girlfriend's mixtape recycled from her ex


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2020)

No *you can't type 'yopu tube' in

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb*


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2020)

Is Sam Allyrdynce allowed on our thread or not? I say yes, Should Mr Allyrdyce tturn up we should welcome him.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

I know nothing about him but Google say he's a Sam with something to do with the black country/brummiejum . I say if he turns up, I would just say kipper tie and then spend ten minutes snickering to myself.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

woke up to SNOW outside, and my downstairs downstairs neighbour's text saying he had a breakfast rollie for me 

Then he told me that he thinks our mutual neighbour has moved out because the shouting and dogs has stopped the last day or so - I hadn't noticed because I've been filling my flat with sound to drown his existence out.

Don't care if he's right or not about the moving - the moment of sheer joy while I contemplated his permanent absence was brilliant - the squeaked, jumped, clapped and everything 

Have I mentioned that our house/street is historically a documentable mega portal going back to the 1850s? It's history is brilliant. Someone actually did a PhD on it once


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

~where love lives~


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Carin at the liquor store, I can't wait to see you
I'm walking around like I was the one who found dead John Cheever
In the house of love 


Note to self: find out who John Cheever is


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Brain: ooh I know what to listen to next!
Me: really? Are you sure:
Brain: yeah, they'll love it....


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

(((lone ladies in houses of love unite)))


----------



## Argonia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Prepping self to try town again. Going to try walk it and distract myself taking photos for the random mundane pics of the north thread that I forgot exists


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Group hug?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

This is why I can't Manchester any more - I went there for a glorious zine fest in 2018and giddied all the way home


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Take 2 of yesterday but with sensibility and timing


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ooh look
I CAN cope with Julian cope after all.  My Julian cope mug got smashed in 2013 and I think is in a cupboard somewhere.

Normally I would just go for camp cope and save the emotional hassle.

This is a good bus song though.

Sorry about the now deleted shouting out of nowhere the other night Hollis  x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Now playing on the shop hi fi when I walked in.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

I burst out laughing again and asked what it was because it was the perfect song.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

I'm outside, standing on the ex /garbled post posted too early because see below


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Strange days. This is now a love song



Glad I left the house


----------



## Argonia (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

NOTHING BUT TOTAL RESPECT FOR ANNIE LENNOX


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

For my never wife who looked after me while I looked after her for a bit today. Her partner died two months ago opposite the weird portal space where I met Sam h.

We took YouTube turns in the graveyard in town. Apologies to any passers by who witnessed two mad women  rolling on the graves (socially distanced of course), one in a Leeds scarf, the other in kitten ear muffs, bellow singing, crying laughing and kicking their heels in the air.









Then she proposed, I said no, and we parted ways 

.

Then I finally went to the bookshop and asked Sam (who said he had been waiting for me ) f he'd like a quiet drama free cuppa at some point outside of portal world. We talked zines, joining dots that don't need joining, personal art history, safer sex education, shop work and soup while he closed up.
 I think I might suggest the brudenell if it's still open.

He can't get out of it even if we don't find somewhere suitable  - I know where he works and I own a thermos flask.there is also an in store tea machine, and a gallery with sofas upstairs  

/Oversharey post that I might zap, but fuck it. Today's been hilarious and cute with rough edges.i think I've just fallen in love with Leeds again just when  trying to run away from it.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh and I Bonded with the other sober woman of the group who is sharp as a pin and trauma informed. 

We're a bunch of broken women with baggage and dead men.  They're all making sure i'm safe when I'm in town, im making sure I keep my wits about me and my boundaries up, and that's fine by me


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Gonna start the zine I didn't start in 18 👍


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Oh nice


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

/Curated wavebrain post -ive just realised what and why I post like I do.

I've only had four fags today  and need to eat tea and insulin.
High blood sugar = high weirdness IME, in all contexts and makes my mental health a bit odd, it's taken me really hard lessons to work find that out, and my eating is a bit bollocksed at the minute which means so is my taking insulin and controlling my sugars.

Talking to other people about what they are eating prompts me to eat even if I don't think I can. I don't have an alternative interactive prompting source that doesn't already know me, iykwim.

I need to revisit the what's for tea thread. Also a bunch of HRS-based things that I don't want to "invade" at the moment with my stuff that I'm not getting good enough, relevant or consistent support from anywhere at the moment . This thread and urban in general covers everything I can't post elsewhere - I've only just clocked that.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Insulin took, dinner et.
I keep forgetting that my dosette box has a new bedtime section - apparently I'm on stations and something else to reduce blood pressure, reduce sugar levels and prevent kidney damage. I think I heard mutterings about heart stuff last month when I nearly had to go to a and e because I was far too sugary (twice my normal high) for my own good and full of keytones. I was panicking a bit to take it all in. My hba1c is twice the height of a normal human  stress, distress, underfunded services and isolation and not feeling safe all make it rocket. Covid hasn't really changed any of my years long symptoms and triggers, and I'm not reacting as madly as I have in 1979 to 2001/6/7/11/13/15/18.

I've had a difficult 2020 as have all of us in different and similar ways, but it's been so much better and easier since I came back here. I know there's a lot to forgive, understand and contextualise, and that might be asking too much from some people, but that's completely fine. I'm always going to react extremely sometimes because I've been living in extreme situations with emotionally and mentally extreme people since birth. I'm hoping to be able to jump through the hoops to access proper trauma informed therapy, not just helplines, for the first time since I lost my art therapy space in November? 2015 at the midpoint of a breakdown with a cracked rib and possibly codeine?. Which I've just remembered sends me fucking crackers - hospitals always give me an allergy bracelet for it because of my notes. 2015 processing therapy is absolutely go if my pip gets renewed - that triggered a crisis while I was offline this month because the fuckers want to phone interview me and I cant cope with interacting with them. I might just link them to the Search facility on here for extra supporting evidence that I don't manage my condition well, if the bundle of medical evidence I sent them in October wasn't sufficient. Seeing me fucking implode and explode in my language should tick all their boxes in if they don't get my gp's or cmht's dialect and narratives.

This whole post needs to be somewhere else, but I have no idea where 


Here's to an easier 2021...

I'm moving NYE forward to tonight, just because I can. And every day is a new start, right?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

edited after immediate afterthought and song change 


I'm fine, fed, a happy bunny and wondering what I've done with my glucose testing stripes.  I loved this before I even met Him. I saw them live in 07 with him, a bit more of a dick of a woman than me who ended up being my housemate and next of kin until 2013, and a spycop - I was a goosebury in a poly double date - and met margo backstage and had a chat without recognising her 

I still have my diary for that year, with the pass stuck inside the cover.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## MBV (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 29, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ada put the sounds of your house in a song
Try to be speechless for a minute


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I've been too absorbed by sound vision and a temporary dash of overwhelming and anxiety for a bit to tidy my house 



i had tickets for this but a stupid meltdown two days before meant that one of public service broadcasting was kind enough on the day to either arrange for my  me plus one free disability reasonable adjustment safe space companion(formerly of these boards)'s tickets to be recycled, or the cost to go to tiny changes.
i think I need to apologize to the national for having access to twitter, and all points east need to provide mental health first aid courses for their twitter interns and warnings about private messaging women in crisis, if they haven't already  

i think some gently but strongly worded emails might be overdue to the latter. Prevention are a way better band than the cure, right?


----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> This whole post needs to be somewhere else, but I have no idea where



in case you haven't spotted it, there is a thread about pip assessments here, there's a huge thread somewhere on ESA assessments which for some reason I can't find. it's late. i'm tired.



tufty79 said:


> I'm moving NYE forward to tonight, just because I can. And every day is a new start, right?



in which case i'll wish you a happy new year now.  

🎆 🎆


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Thank you! X and HNY to you too! Xxx


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Someday? Really? 

I've been there, done that, made the tshirt with gaffer tape, performance poetry, and finger paint.
And signed up here.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)

Big Joe was the originator of the blues standard. Bit of an inventor. Literally, had a 9-string guitar.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 30, 2020)

How did they come up with this ??


----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)

Always thought it was some American 'frat boy' thing, don't know why, love it though on lots of levels.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Maybe astounding foresight, clairvoyance or access to a tardis and getting a sneak peek at the royalties to come?

I was laughing so hard at the memory of this thing, that autocorrect misread my thumb's version of family guy as faily git


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)

gREEZ


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Posting without having pressed play yet and without comment


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Humberto said:


> gREEZ


----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)

yOU COULD BE WATCHING EVERTON! 

tEH PEOPLE'S CLUB


----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)

tufty79 said:


>



wOODY GUTHRIE SAYS 'GREEZ' INSTEAD OF GREASE. nOT REALLY WORTH EXPLAINING


----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 30, 2020)

Radio 3, very relaxing


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Humberto said:


> wOODY GUTHRIE SAYS 'GREEZ' INSTEAD OF GREASE. nOT REALLY WORTH EXPLAINING


Oh! My Humberto->tufty79 dictionary mistranslated it for a mo as HUUUURGH in that's just the way it is


----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeah I don't know about their philosophy as such, but I guess it sucked for them in that Thatcher/Reagan era, just how it will become now. Or _moreso._


----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)

Anyway I may be talking at cross porpoises


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

For the next person I  let  lift me up so I can touch the ceiling, or rugby tackle me onto a giant beanbag on request or be around me while I sleep. Those possibilities are light years away in the future, I hope.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

If the porpoises are cross, just tell them to listen to their fishish brethren.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## 8115 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

mwgdrwg said:


>



Omg yes


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh god this is still brilliant


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I've been trying to find this video for years and just hit the Google keywords combo jackpot 💌

Happy new yr again!



For/from the 2015 ReginaldPerrin me X
damn you popular culture internalisation. At one point I thought I was channelling Alhambra from the accidental by Ali Smith. Tbf I kind of was


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Humberto said:


> wOODY GUTHRIE SAYS 'GREEZ' INSTEAD OF GREASE. nOT REALLY WORTH EXPLAINING


My chemistry teacher used to do that. It was like fingernails down a blackboard


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> My chemistry teacher used to do that. It was like fingernails down a blackboard


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

For Mrs Elizabeth Brooke in the 90s.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh bloody hell 

ive just had a chat with an official support woman drake fan about the drake sadness, and she was upset that I've been finding his music difficult and we talked about how here is helping get it back


I am fine listening to this - an ex called pet lived in his shed for a month and chronicled it for a month 



There is also a link with urbanite names - two sheds , have you ever lived in any of your estate?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I found a baby bluetit in Pete's mouth a couple of years ago, rescued it, kept it in the bath overnight, and put it out the next day  I nicknamed it bluey for short


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

But






Lots of thinking and rethinking to do


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I forgot that I've been squirrelling away £20 a month into a loqbox account for the best part of a year in a vague attempt to create a credit rating- I blew my emergency fund on a working YouTube and internet and photo capable phone on Xmas Eve and was panicking a bit as the last installment was due tomorrow.
Remembered yesterday I could just close and unlock it 

It's all just been refunded into my bank and I've done a coop quick doorstep delivery thing for everything I need from the corner shop, so I don't need to buildings or people (I'm a shielder who forgets about covid when experiencing PTSD and panic attacks outside my home that I've had since 2013 and in town since 2018.

If I'd thought of that sooner, I wouldn't have had to double dash into town/emergency cash converters missions yesterday and the day before 

Money might be the root of all evil, bit it's also a source if stability, safety leek soup ingredients and decaf.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

^ just to double check.. this is not a love song, right?


I've got my sensible feet on and instead of heading to the bookshop with a new year homemade card with my friend's photo on the front and a flask of tea, I'm just going to email the shop with a YouTube link and this picture my friend took that made me squeak and confuse him by speaking in excited Tufty language and having to translate when he responded with bafflement. He got it straight off  


Yay social distancing, good technology  and remembering The Rules!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I have two rationed allowed squares of high cocoa dark chocolate and some sugar free mints 
I think I'm doing diabetes right again? Stress reduction, self care and being relatively sensible/practical?


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



Wooooaaaaaattttttrfhhdfkfeukhccsrpptgghdxhgh


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

^tr: nice one!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

this isn't what I was trying to find but it'll do.


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I have just found what I needed - a my sided playlist of the night that I'd met Sam and we swapped music. It was during the last song that he passed out and our first date transferred from my doorstep to a and e .

'in the city I didn't make a sound til I fell over and cracked my crown' was the point where his head hit our hall floor...



^ full list link that may or may not work


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

I also haven't listened to this for a couple of years. It literally saved by life just before I met Sam ,- she gave me a sneak preview of the talk and asked for feedback.
I gave it to Sam as a suicide prevention tool. We agreed if one of us didn't make it, the other would legacy the fuck out of them and ourselves by Keeping Going.


Looks like it's down to me - I needed a Purpose 

Contains multiple trigger warnings about sexual violence, state distancing, spiking and suicide.

Thanks again Emily x


It's a video that deserves a Thread❤️💪❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Is this that enlightenment moment where I realise nothing has to make any sense anyway, and keep going despite it possibly being in the wrong direction? Who knows 🤷‍♀️


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

My one of my favourite favourite favourite poem is Bradford Again by Joolz Denby. As is root and branch.


My never wife the other day is from there too - she suggested we could move back together.

I laughed hollowly inside because I'd said never again, but...


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

This is where we love


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



I think if I popped up, it would kill my mum - she's in her 70s and in a shielding category if she's still about. I haven't had contact with that lot for over a decade thankfully


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> I think if I popped up, it would kill my mum - she's in her 70s and in a shielding category if she's still about. I haven't had contact with that lot for over a decade thankfully


Sorry, immediate response to the first verse 

I think Amsterdam would be unwise too


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 30, 2020)

Not a widely heard tune, but a good one.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 30, 2020)

Leading me down the Mercury Rev rabbit hole..


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Johnny Vodka said:


> Leading me down the Mercury Rev rabbit hole..






(I couldn't not post it  )

Chuffing rabbit holes


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Dec 30, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> (I couldn't not post it  )




Yes, I heard that version for the first time the other day.  I like it, but not sure anything will quite beat the original!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

V true!


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

Oh , back to that Emily hunt link - my Big Purpose isn't to change the law or get proper justice or anything.

I just have three small but big zines I'd like to make and sell in the bookshop/art/zine/weirdness repository in town,  and there is a gallery above it I'd like to hijack.and I'd like a (my definition of) quiet, joyful life with my cat while I do that. Just picking up 2018s dropped stitches


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 30, 2020)

New rabbit hole <3


----------



## two sheds (Dec 30, 2020)

tufty79 said:


> There is also a link with urbanite names - two sheds , have you ever lived in any of your estate?


Fraid not - they're full of ... stuff ... 

Ta for Nick Drake song, hadn't heard that, did love Five Leaves Left back in the day.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 30, 2020)




----------



## UrbaneFox (Dec 31, 2020)

Strange, squeaky, clanking stuff on radio 3, Night Waves.

Like a reel to reel tape been rewound quickly, and simultaneously downed in soapy water


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

'tiny leaves' right now seems ok enough...


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

UrbaneFox said:


> Strange, squeaky, clanking stuff on radio 3, Night Waves.
> 
> Like a reel to reel tape been rewound quickly, and simultaneously downed in soapy water


Ah, it's presented by Hannah lovely Peel! 
Thanks for the heads up - the last song playing now is perfect x


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

^


----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2020)

I'd rather listen to this with the hiss that doesn't matter than 10000 'auto tune', and that's why no one likes me.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

That's 'Hiss and crackle', if you don't mind. Two of my favourite musical noises


----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2020)

^^


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

Lemon sherbet bubble bath ftw. And small episodes of quiet


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

Particles In Space - Hannah Peel
					





					smarturl.it


----------



## 8115 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## VfromtheG (Dec 31, 2020)

This album is so amazing ...production, lyrics, attitude and social relevance .


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## ginger_syn (Dec 31, 2020)

Radio three again


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

My neighbour and his dogs not being here, for reasons unknown and irrelevant.


It sounds like this:


----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

New year's resolution: more peace, more quiet, and challenge Sam to a tea duel (where you dunk your chosen biscuit weapon and then wave it at The Enemy: the loser is whoever's biscuit is too soggy too soon and falls into their tea. Coffee is forbidden, but people with dietary requirements or requiring reasonable adjustments under the EA2010 can do herbal 'tea'/water/lemonade/vodka etc, I guess) and a dance off via the interwebs 


Happy NYE all - enjoy the silence I'm going to continue with after my date with a divinely remixed ms Orton. Xxx


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Argonia (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

...


----------



## Argonia (Dec 31, 2020)

Not enough tyrantcore around these days...


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## tufty79 (Dec 31, 2020)

A 'series of revolving obsessions', eh, Russell?"


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## weltweit (Dec 31, 2020)

Might have posted this already .. 
Anyhow I like it ..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Slightly belated happy new year again, loves!

Who says tradition has to be followed perfectly or religiously?

Last bad habit  reclamation:



May 2021 bring us all we deserve xxx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

I've been resisting playing that offline all day! 

Have a winning smile in return x



E2a tune


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Men without hats? They know


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Time for a bit of Bob and Veronica, you say? Ok!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Or am I reading the room wrong?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 1, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Or am I reading the room wrong?



No I'm enjoying this part of 2021 thanks to your awesomeness


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

BYO to the party! X


----------



## Humberto (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I've been resisting playing that offline all day!
> 
> Have a winning smile in return x
> 
> ...




Edie Falco gets around.


----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Yay 2020 me for forgetting to cancel or hit 'skip' on a flower subscription that money was unexpectedly available for in the bank, and  showed up yesterday - AND it's lily free!
And this cover/video is epic gorgeousness


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

And despite the rest of the world having a fucker of a time, 2020 was the best year I've ever had. Especially the last month or two - mainly because  bring loved and held and kept safe by you lot on this thread. And it doesn't matter here if I make too much or too little sense. And my mental breadcrumbs are so fucking useful to reflect on and learn from.


Thank you xxx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

And this an all - both the original and the variant


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> And this an all - both the original and the variant



Easter egg apology and request:
Actually, is it ok if I start an 'untangling my past, brain and returning here' thread in HRS or community please, editor ?
I know I don't need permission, but I'd rather not start one and then panic and stress you out.

Since my return implosion/s
I'm calmer, safer and less of a volatile post timebomb - the chaos you had to sweep up last week was the thing I was most scared of doing if i came back.


I've done it now and got years of pent up anger out at someone who I link with all the everything who posted just as my perfect mental storm was brewing. We were all in the wrong place and time when it broke, each time. Lesson learned - apologies I had to repeat the module.

If I ever make it back to Brixton I will find you, hug you and buy you a pint.

Same for FridgeMagnet , Lazy Llama and aqua , I can send vouchers or do online spoons ordering if you're not sw9/2 based 
Same for DaveCinzano if I ever Bristol.


Edie beware - if I stay in Leeds (everyone I bumped into on my neighbourgood scamper last night told me not to leave cos they've got me) I'm gonna get you for a cuppa and a cackle one day x

Onwards and over it I guess, but still trying to work out the bits I've forgotten and interpret exactly what sent me batshit and terrified in 2015 .


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Now, I've only got the Best kind of fear  I'm not scared of my home, my neighbours, my community, my old connections, my past, my future or myself or anyone except the dwp. We got this 👍👍👍

For each a road
For everyman a religion
Find everybody and rule
For everything and rumble
Forget everything and remember
For everything a reason
Forgive everybody and remember
For each a road
For everyman a religion
Face everybody and rule
For everything and rumble
Forget everything and remember
For everything a reason
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R.
F.E.A.R.
Final eternity arouses reactions
Freeing excellence affects reality
Fallen empires are ruling
Find earth and reef
Fantastic expectations
Amazing revelations
Final execution and resurrection
Free expression as revolution
Finding everything and realizing
You got the fear
You got the fear
You got the fear
You got the fear
You got the fear
F.E.A.R. (You got the fear)
F.E.A.R. (You got the fear)
F.E.A.R. (You got the fear)
F.E.A.R. (You got the fear)
Fantastic expectations
Amazing revelations
Finding everything and realizing
For everything a reason
F.E.A.R. (You got the fear)
F.E.A.R. (You got the fear)
F.E.A.R. (You got the fear)
F.E.A.R. (You got the fear)
You got the fear
You got the fear
You got the fear
You got the fear


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Tell me ten words that you'd use to describe the world
*2018: Ham Sanitizer*

*Sam Hanitizer*

*2019: Ham Sanitizer

Sam Hanitizer 

2020: Hand Sanitizer***


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Perfect! It's prompted me to breakfast by the applesauce rap


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



^ was the perfect track for now. Thank you for reminding me to practical self care and battle my over sugariness manifested in diabetes x youre all the best  stand in  support women a girl could ask for x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'm not there yet

But I'm trying to reset

To a kinder, cleaner, better version of my self x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

I am so glad 2020 knocked me into remembering all the email and YouTube and urban access passwords or reset emails. This was a cracking list for a really bad day x haven't dared look at it til now

Playlist for a really bad day for both of us


----------



## Argonia (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

two sheds  - did you know people have been filming in my brain and your shed estate without our knowledge or consent and putting it on the internet?  

I'm remixing my 2013 personally catastrophic traumatic event impact into something that I reacted badly to once and mistakes I won't repeat but am unfurling... .... thanks for that brain trick weltweit  x


----------



## two sheds (Jan 1, 2021)

How did they get in my shed?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Long story - I think I might make a zine with a curated YouTube accompanying playlist to try and explain...


----------



## two sheds (Jan 1, 2021)

Love the tracks, really laid back - I've not been listening to a lot of music recently, and I should. Last bands to take over my listening were Massive Attack and Chumbawamba which dates it somewhat


----------



## Argonia (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

I'd completely forgotten about that link and request 

I'm still stuck in a million different years of my life regarding up to dateness. This is embedded in my musical youth though - my dad's a formula one and Fleetwood Mac fan, with a fucking good hifi, speakers, and telly link wire. Happy memories  - thank you for unintentionally prompting those


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

*





*
Music has basically been an inbuilt emotional coping mechanism all my life.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Buggerit I'm feeling safe enough to open the mini cooking white wie and source some diet lemonade and a lemon.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Fireworks, sirens, traffic, arguments cold air and now this and breathing it all in under a clear sky


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> And now this



Ok!

Yep, this now calms me down again



Thanks, (x).
 You were actually useful for something. That and the guided meditation of a field with blue sky and fluffy bunnies you gave me. You were my original Highland Cow , and I mashed up your visualisation to include a glittery blue Highland Cow happily chewing cud. I abandoned it years ago and remembered it the other day when I was talking to the bookshop Highland Cow about zines and trauma and rebalancing skillz.
I got this.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

I really fucking have


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

two sheds you have inspired me to remember local heroes and lyrical perfection and a reminder that I owe Alice nutter a reply from 2018


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Got the foods and the dosages prepped for this week 

No proposing to randoms though - I've just renewed my self monogamy vows.



I wouldn't necessarily say no to someone else one day though....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

New year present from the klf


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

💌


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

I don't know who you are or where you're from or what you do when I'm not around ....



Over-cher-ing, as ever


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Meatloaf was one of my first crushes


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Oh Marvin Lee Aday, you were always there even when I forgot about you


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

I learnt the 🦇s out  of hells songbooks off by heart on the piano and really annoyed my home, because I wasn't the musical genius they had hoped for    it coming out was a great start to a great 1993.

Gonna get a second hand keyboard this year, and - depending on how nice my next upcoming neighbours are - use headphones

There's community piano's in town in Normaller times


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

hope my recent posts aren't coming across in the way that the level42 loving spycops mixtape did - which is awful people with awful taste doing awful things afaik 



Have I got that right, DaveCinzano ? Please let me know if I haven't.
And sorry again x


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 1, 2021)

Then Jerico


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

-> YESSSSSSS


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

I didn't open the wine btw


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)

Right. Gonna layer up and take a flask of decaf onto the doorstep, and pick up where I left off with the noise I'd brought in the new year with, and ended up falling asleep to last night x
If you want to get how I work, just ask Russell - he narrated my thought process and ideas in the first part 




If there's anything you don't understand, just ask me


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

Doorstep coffee in snow lineup list


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

The 'more I see' video has a really nice meal scene - I've just insulinned, breakfast dosette boxed, and am about to toast 


SELF FUCKING PROMPTING SKILLS UNLOCKED.  for today, at least


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2021)

Wrong thread, sorry about that!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

New to me



Full album


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

This is what I was looking for and enjoyed finding.


----------



## platinumsage (Jan 2, 2021)

This New Year Carol, apparently about a Welsh custom of taking water from wells on New Year's Day and going around houses blessing people with it in exchange for cash.


----------



## Argonia (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


>



OH YES


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

The flowers from NYE are blooming 

And Frida's brain tree is holding up well


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

~put the flowers you find in a vase~


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

Pull me up and rein me in if I start repeatedly posting Donnie darko clips, esp about the fear and love dichotomy. That and repeats of this specific shrigley. They're always a sign that I'm spiralling back to basic comforts and am In Trouble.




I've been really  at the Russell hoban stuff I've been posting because I realise  he sussed the love/terror / terror/love thing 5 years before my a level teacher gave me a copy of riddley walker. I used some of it as linguistic analysis coursework.

His light/dark/art themes are 
I'm literally in the middle of finishing a rainbow painting collection and decided to include white as well. Not black though, and his lecture talks a bit about black as a colour 

I've had so many copies of RW over the years that I've given away, and my remaining one has missing pages. A neighbour sold the vintage rare copy I lent her with a promised return in 2016 to cash converters 

Cheers again hitmouse for re-jolting one of my safer revolving obsessions' on NYE 

I've ordered two new copies, and am going to explore his other works next giro day - the head of Orpheus sounds brilliant.

Therapy in 2021 is going to come with a playlist and a green crayoned 3D Haynes type manual for my brain 


/Jumbled nonsense explainer.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

. 




E2a: this and hiss and crackle 



Ooh! Visual lunch prompt! 👍


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

Argonia said:


>



Innit


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

platinumsage said:


> This New Year Carol, apparently about a Welsh custom of taking water from wells on New Year's Day and going around houses blessing people with it in exchange for cash.



A local "character" tried to charge me a tenner in 2015, just before _and_ after I exited from here, for sprinkling flaked sea salt from my kitchen round the corners of my house


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

->



E2a: I wasn't in Paris, but I WAS at this...



			Reviews Archive | The Shed®
		


two sheds I think you'd like that venue  . If it's still going, so would I - it's the changing point between the train from here, for the bus over the Moors to Whitby 👍

E2a I love the directions 



			Directions | The Shed®


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

👍


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

Having a Luke Kelly night...


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

And me ma's favourite 🙂


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 2, 2021)

The one that makes me cry my eyes out...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>



Just catching up... I used to walk down a raglan road every day, before I moved away from Leeds and after I first came back


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 2, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Sugar Kane

You might or might not like this  .


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

I still bloody love Mr Philip Jeays <3
The massive silver fox 

He's not just comedy, btw


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

one more time for my lol brain (from the first Jeays boat happy extravaganza I attended)


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

E2a the foxes are playing out and shouting in the garden again - I think I might have s cautious decaf cuppa on the doorstep ...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Meh to revenge (but not the song)


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 3, 2021)

Always makes me think of  D.A.V.E


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

This reminds me of my 2nd fave D a v e



E2a and this is complete drew de la rave. The scamp put a YouTube playlist of one of my least favourite songs on repeat when I was too drunk to stand up, and then fucked off to the pub


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

And this makes me think of gyp on a beach in London 


I think I can only link to this one 








						D Millard  -  Drugs vs Sport Gullible Mix | Musique Approximative
					

Youpi de retour sur musique aproximative!! Cette longue absence était justifié par le fait que la configuration pour l'upload était sur mon poste de boulot, et comme du jour au lendemain j'ai arrété de bossé la-bas, et bah... plus d'ordi. Mais bref tréve de blabla, voici un morceau bien qui...




					www.musiqueapproximative.net


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Christ I feel old  I refuse to go gracefully though.
Time to rein in the giddy for me


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 3, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> This reminds me of my 2nd fave D a v e



Have a cup of tea, have another one, have a cup of tea.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

fishfinger said:


> Have a cup of tea, have another one, have a cup of tea.


Ok!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

Footballers need a reasonable re-education. But are nevertheless the bad guys now?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

mind you the Germans have it nearly right already. No helicopters and cigars for the chairmen there.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Oh no.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

Partner in crime here


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

Commiting crimes for the sake of it. That's how comitted I am to crime.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

I hope Arsenal Spurs!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

I really don't recommend watching this 
Listening is ok though


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Commiting crimes for the sake of it. That's how comitted I am to crime.


Come on then, smooth criminal. Chuck us some tunes, Chuck


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

<opens the tropical goth historically disastrous vortex>


----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

Good times


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Good times


Ok, you've converted me back to Dylan


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Auto response from the past? 
(I got given this as a stay strong song)


His shoes were too grim and my feet too small to consider swapping. We swapped clothes all the time instead ❤️


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Ok, you've converted me back to Dylan



There's no escape now


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

What happens when I reevaluate everything i thought I knew?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

his song was his own name


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

power stance!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

Preach this


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Aha! That's what/who i was trying to remember


----------



## Humberto (Jan 3, 2021)

pretty boy or not 800 years the remembered Robin  Hood


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Making joyful noise unto the thread


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Mildred  ❤️❤️❤️❤️💪💞


My first drummer crush and favourite ever girlfriend ❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

NEVER APOLOGISE NEVER EXPLAIN


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

eus keus -> Cornish for "will there be cheese"?

Full Cornish-> English translation:

People of Falmouth, Hayle and Helston
People of Lostwithiel, Newlynn and Liskeard
People of Porthleven, Penzance, Mousehole
People of Looe and Bodmin – there’s one question left to ask

Is there cheese?
Is there or isn’t there?
If there’s cheese, bring cheese
And if there isn’t cheese – bring what’s easy!

People of St. Mawes and Padstow
People of Perranporth, people of St. Buryan
Rock, Porthcurno, Polperro, Port Issac

Launceston and St. Agnes – there’s one question left to ask

Is there cheese?
Is there or isn’t there?
If there’s cheese, bring cheese
And if there isn’t cheese – bring what’s easy!

Saltash, Sennen, St. Austell, Roseland

People of Newquay, Callington, Camborne
People of Delabole, St. Ives, Minions
People of Zennor, Penryn and Redruth,
People of Par, St. Germans – there’s one question left to ask

Is there cheese?
Is there or isn’t there?
If there’s cheese, bring cheese
And if there isn’t cheese – bring what’s easy!




__





						Gwenno - Eus Keus? lyrics + English translation
					

Translation of 'Eus Keus?' by Gwenno from Cornish to English




					lyricstranslate.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Theres a glorious video somewhere of Beth jeans Houghton doing like a prayer

I can't find it though.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Sunday service innit


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Today's perfect enough, whatever comes next is just a bonus. I've slept well, eaten and injected all the prescribed things to stop me being too sweet and mad and panicking, had a decent breakfast and.. I'm not entirely sure what happened but I zoom churched a service at the same place I went on Xmas day. 

The vicar lit a candle for Sam and me with a prayer, i cried everywhere forgetting that my big snotty face was visible, there was a sermon about *rewilding our lives* with environmental justice leaflets about living thrivefully, I've been invited back, and at the end I realised two local people i usually bumped into in the shop (but haven't for ages - I've been trying to find them without success) were in the congregation (I nearly called it audience) 

Don't think i'm saying hi to God again (raised in an extreme abusive religious family, who told me from a young age that I embodied Satan when I was 'bad', and meant it  it's still not exactly been deleted from my psyche  i ran away from faith at 14 and them at 18), just finding really simple peace, solace and people from round the corner that I love, and who I can grieve, hope, fight alongside and live with. I don't think it actually matters why it is, just what it feels like.

I really want to run around a village hall being four, buying peppermint cremes from the cake stall, have nice old ladies ruffle my hair, and sit in the green squishy nice smelling plastic seats in the entrance with a dilute orange in a plastic beaker and a rich tea.
I loved church when I was little 

And stranger things than today have happened to me on the internet before 



I am taking this and running:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Back to tongues in cheeks, i think.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Right. I'm off to go for an amble to the BEST set of three swings in my neighborhood. With headphones.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Correction: there are AT LEAST FOUR sets of swings in the area, plus probably more that I just haven't found yet


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

^^ ooh! Thank you!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

I need to find this somewhere




__





						Western Suburbs | The Borough of Western Suburbs
					

Review of The Borough of Western Suburbs by Western Suburbs on the Leeds Music Scene website.




					archive.leedsmusicscene.net


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2021)

second half reminds me of what it's liek coming down off of Es after being out for 48 hours.


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

hipipol said:


>



Omg that is brilliant

I don't know the original 

Thanks for the new to me band tip


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


>



I also need to hear more perfume genius.  I only really know the national cover that happened


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


>



A Scottish folk version of that was my favourite song when I was about 5 - our first school head had all kinds of records playing every morning when we came into assembly


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Time to go back to my biblical routes, if Mr cave is my preacher man


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Time to go back to my biblical routes, I'd Mr cave is my preacher man



I'm teaching myself that one on guitar!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

biblical, or time to go back to Old Ways?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

I made a zine in the 90s, mainly for meeting my fave bands, and getting free gig tickets and free promo CDs from a bloke called Ian cheek productions and hall or nothing and others 
ive been trying to remember these songs for a couple of years


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Suddenly, out of nowhere...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

I love Danny Dyer


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Chuffing Highland cows and hormones 

E2a : "the whisky sent her screaming?" 

Now that I've worked out what, why and how it does to me, I might venture a drop again


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)

Fuck me that's a fiery mouthful! I'd stick it in with some pepsi max, except I don't have any.


I was taught that I could only drink it neat with no ice because sacrilige - balls to that , even if it IS an American oak aged The Glenlivet 

Time to random up some perfume genius...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)

From my favourite series ever.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

Mornings all! XXX



Goin to spend this morning catching up on sugar's rush 💥🎉💪🤠👍❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

Breakfast interlude first...






I sense a Theme emerging


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

Actually I've gone down a full on Lang rabbit hole


^ the jacket!!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

That's fantastic!

I'm enjoying the continuing silence of a people and furniture and dog free flat underneath me 👍

And this


----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

New cr...cro.. croissant?
I forgot lunch  fixing it now, thanks Fruitbat and Jim Bob!
And Argonia


----------



## Argonia (Jan 4, 2021)

It's 18.21 Tufters!  Lunch is long overdue!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

I know!!! I need to get into a proper regular three meals a day beating habit again fast. At least I don't need to wait today til after midnight for my last meal/insulin dose, which had been going on for months .8 hour gaps between meals and doses are a bugger if I sleep extra long and need to sort out my sleep pattern as well. /Overshare


I got mixed up about which way round I needed to eat/insulin this morning, and was halfway through breakfast when I realised I'd forgotten to inject ten minutes beforehand 

Lunch is easy, it just needs a tablet alongside it.




I was concentrating more on keeping a bit of serenity before going for my state sanctioned daily exercise, and wondering why I was feeling a bit off


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)

Nut and chocolate (dark, 2 sq) for pudding


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

LeytonCatLady less than jake are reminding me of this, in a good way


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Anyway. Karaoke anyone?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> LeytonCatLady less than jake are reminding me of this, in a good way



 I love ska punk!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Apparently I do too


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 5, 2021)

Currently obsessing over The Blue Ox Babes. The lead singer, Kevin Archer, was in the original Dexys line-up, and co-wrote Geno and There There, My Dear:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

That's cracking 💌


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>



Oh god this is beautiful. I'm doing my catch-up


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>



I thought it was going to be this, which I also heart bigly


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>




Autoresponse internal jukebox:
This one unfolds my brain and feels like serenity




Spoiler: words



Sometimes I feel like I can't even sing (say, say, the light)
I'm very scared for this world, I'm very scared for me (say, say, the light)
Eviscerate your memory
Here's a scene
You're in the backseat laying down, the windows wrap around (say, say, the light)
To sound of the travel and the engine (say, say, the light)
All you hear is time stand still in travel
And feel such peace and absolute
The stillness still that doesn't end
But slowly drifts into sleep
The stars are the greatest thing you've ever seen
And they're there for you
For you alone, you are the everything
I think about this world a lot and I cry (say, say, the light)
And I've seen the films and the eyes
But I'm in this kitchen (say, say, the light)
Everything is beautiful
And she is so beautiful (say, say, the light)
She is so young and old
I look at her and I see the beauty of the light of music (say, say, the light)
The voices talking somewhere in the house, late spring
And you're drifting off to sleep with your teeth in your mouth
You are here with me
You are here with me
You have been here and you are everything
Sometimes I feel like I can't even sing (say, say, the light)
I'm very scared for this world, I'm very scared for me (say, say, the light)
Eviscerate your memory
Here's a scene
You're in the backseat laying down, the windows wrap around (say, say, the light)
To the sound of the travel and the engine (say, say, the light)
All you hear is time stand still in travel
And feel such peace and absolute
The stillness still that doesn't end
But slowly drifts into sleep
The greatest thing you've ever seen
And they're there for you
For you alone, you are the everything
For you alone you are the everything



E2a the studio version has better cello tbf


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Oh bollocks. I think my laptop might have an extended cash converters holiday - I don't think they'll be open over lickdown for me to get it back?




It begins....




They're telling me to continue accessing my usual care. They mean this thread, right?


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

seeformiles said:


>




^ I watched this at Bradford IMAX when I was about five or six  ❤🌌🚀👩‍🚀🌌


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 5, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> ^ I watched this at Bradford IMAX when I was about five or six  ❤🌌🚀👩‍🚀🌌




I love the Bradford IMAX - haven’t been for years but saw a really cool 3D dinosaur one that had kids screaming and jumping out of their seats (sort of poor man’s Jurassic Park which was out at the time 🙂)


----------



## magneze (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

❤🍟

❤💭💅
🖍 💌📲 💥 🎵🎧
✍📳💌 ♀🔥👥💪👏✊


⚒🔨🛠🚀🙃👍🧠🎉❤


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Cookies 




Ta, DN x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 5, 2021)

Amazing to think that Slowdive track is 28 years old - where the fuck has time gone???


----------



## Argonia (Jan 5, 2021)

Have only listened to this 454,291 times today


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

I've been too busy remembering to do important things and forgetting  lunch til now to music properly today 



Argonia said:


> Have only listened to this 454,291 times today




Shit, I've not had any of my Swifty million a day yet.

Cheers argonia, I'm going to put this on repeat while I eat to the beat.

Sweet.


----------



## Argonia (Jan 5, 2021)

Neat.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

It takes two rotations of Swift for me to inhale a massive tagine that I didn't cook 👍


----------



## Argonia (Jan 5, 2021)

You inhaled a tagine? Didn't that hurt your nose Tufters?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

I hoovered it into my gobby gob


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



I love this - I'd forgotten about it completely!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

I swear blind I took this into town last time I went in. I checked my pocket when I got home and assumed I'd lost it or bundled it in with some change.


(It's a Whitby lucky duck, in disco effect)


I think that's my first Flat Oddity since I moved here. I'm putting it down to overexcitation.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2021)

Slovenian trip hop


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2021)

Americana from Greece


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

I actually had an odd Sam moment in Whitby too, on his deathiversary. 
I came home with three lucky ducks and a full horse's worth of shoes for me and my neighbours 


All things considered, I am a Very Lucky Duck.


E2a I'm halfway through starting to sand the windowsill, and stripping the wallpaper. It was going to be to make it decent enough for the next tenant; however, I've decided to make it decent enough for me because I'm staying, now that our terrace block has a newly vacant flat 
I don't think I'm biting off more than I can handle....


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2021)

Twin Peaks from Estonia


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2021)

Portuguese  something but its a belter. Cutting a rug


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2021)

Portuguese but inspired by Balkan and Ska


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Twin Peaks from Estonia


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)

I have been at an absolute loss as to what to listen to next for ages- that doesn't Normally happen 
Thanks, Count!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2021)

The correct answer: 💂‍♀️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

this is what I needed and failed to find last night.

Have I mentioned that I developed a stress related earworm this year? A couple of bars of piano that were the end of something that i don't know is real or imaginary. I couldn't shake it for months,
And it was CONSTANT.

COMING BACK HERE made my earworm first of all change to something different, then get triggered to something different as a response to other people's posts onthread and elsewhere...
I don't have one anymore that I can't dispel easily., Normally by posting it onto here 

Last night when I couldn't think of what to listen to, it wasn't kicking off in the basement of my brain; I just had silence around and inside me and it was Good Weird.




💪😐


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Classic Americana Compilations “UNCUT Presents: Americana 2004”
					

Magazine cover discs come and cover discs go, sometimes there’s a track or two that sparks an interest – I first encountered The Decemberists via a disc from Word magazine, that was a g…




					americana-uk.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>



The name of the band reminded me of this


----------



## Argonia (Jan 6, 2021)

I met Brian Eno and his family at a political event in 2005. They were lovely.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> I met Brian Eno and his family at a political event in 2005. They were lovely.



I like decent decent people 

Video link:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Spoiler: I can't even



Keep your legs from shaking, fill your eyes with new tears
Don't ask questions, you don't know your name
Something for everyone, try to win prizes
Stay young and quiet
Tall Saint, I'm devoted with a glass of champagne to you
Bubbles to the chandelier
I'm in your hands tonight, Tall Saint
Stay behind me
Don't tell everybody at the table about your dreams
They're too amazing, it'll melt their minds
Take 'em to Hollywood, cut out the good parts
Become millionaires
Tall Saint, I'm devoted with a glass of champagne to you
Bubbles to the chandelier
I've been looking for you all night, Tall Saint
Stay behind me now, Tall Saint
In my city, I didn't make a sound
When I fell over and cracked my crown
Heard a woman say
"Stay down, Champion, stay down"
Tall Saint, I'm…


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

I  want my friend who I need to contact's band to cover this, except with the lyric "what time is lunch?".



And I need lunch and better bread - the type I've got in spikes my sugars which can mean hypos or hypers and a bit too much giddiness going on, and  haven't got my sugar meter to hand 


I have now lunched and tableted


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 6, 2021)

This psychedelic ambient jazz mash


----------



## Argonia (Jan 6, 2021)

Bangers and mash


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

. . . i have no idea why other than jazz induced madness, and assumed this ^ only contained the theme tune 
Jazz always makes my brain go a bit odd so I usually avoid it.





....



My doors of perception need bolting enough as it is,no additional psychedelics needed


----------



## magneze (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

magneze said:


>



Thank you! You found the jazz madness antidote I needed


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Bangers and mash


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>



I love the music of Brian Eno. And he seems like a nice bloke too. Great choice.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



That popped up on YouTubes suggestions of things created solely for my delight ten minutes ago 
The algorithm pixies and this thread never lie, and I'm about to press play


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Everything has happened in the wrong order today. I need to go out for my daily scamper while there's still light 


Chuffing unsynchronized synchronicity


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

.....



Right. I'm finally ready and nearly out my flat. Careful now, neigh-bourgood x


----------



## Argonia (Jan 6, 2021)

Saw the Strap live in Oxford in the late 1990s. Moffatt was even more pissed than I was.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

💥🧠▶️↩️↪️➡️💍🙃


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Roadkill (Jan 6, 2021)

Found myself listening to this album a lot again recently.  I'm sure describing a Jethro Tull record as a work of genius opens me up to unmitigated piss-taking, but it really is.


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

**


----------



## Argonia (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Can/do you drive, Argonia ?
Just idly wondering for no particular reason


----------



## Argonia (Jan 6, 2021)

No Tufters me no drivey. For safety reasons - I would be the world's worst driver.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Same! 
Do you like dodgems and arcades?


----------



## Argonia (Jan 6, 2021)

Dodgems and arcades fill me with fear


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh no ☹


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 6, 2021)

Do you follow Moffatt at Twatter, Tufters?





__





						Loading…
					





					twitter.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Do you follow Moffatt at Twatter, Tufters?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I used to; I don't have a twitter any more because I don't trust myself with it


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Aaaaaghhhgg I clicked.

I will set a new one up just for the bearded love defective amorphous amorous deity's feed . And pictures of kittens. And possibly more Stuff 

/MoffattEnchantment


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



❤️🙃


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

....am i listening to "the best of the cult" in disguise?  this lot scare me a bit


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

..... The guitar on this sounds a bit like the guitar on this


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

On a happier note


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

Oh, KC, I hadn't heard this and I don't think you rule ok any more


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

👍


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Our house is not their house, which is getting In Order



Don't gather round, we've got wolves on our side is my fave imaginary REM lyric


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

^ the most important meal of the day 
Anyone for breakfast? <Beguiling smile>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Timing 

Posted this a minute ago..




tufty79 said:


> Am I going to have to learn lucid '75hivemind dreaming and just invite myself over?



Half remembered that Thomas truax might have done a song called "in dreams". Went to YouTube, saw this new to me title, and clicked play


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Today, it seems, I am mostly channeling David Lynch.


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 7, 2021)

Listening to too many cars on the road outside for a level 5 lockdown 😡


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Headphones time? x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

New to my ears


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


>



Braindancing to your tune Chilli.s !


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

....








Small brain tangent trilogy. Sorry


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Wrong thread/space/place/time, I know, but I don't want to forget this.


The best conversations I have are a bit like an errant tapestry - it's all regular and linear purple and green until a gold thread pops up out of nowhere, and keeps recurring randomly and uncontrollably throughout the work, disrupting the pattern.

My support worker told me that ?analogy? worked for her, could also apply more broadly to my life, and then asked if I know that I AM THE GOLDEN THREAD IN MY OWN LIFE TAPESTRY?
Ffs 

might weave that into textile reality one day.
.



Decaf time  step away from the brain:1h processing service in process


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

We Are All Didi Bloome Now. I love the narrative behind his history.



I can shut my brain up by staring at the berninger's glorious mesmerising arsewiggle. It has the same effect on me that danny la rouge has on dogs


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

🧠🎉🚀🌜❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

seeformiles said:


>



Who do I think I am? I have no fucking clue but it's fun finding out 

I think I might be Matt berninger's alter ego's alter ego, if I try to define myself before breakfast


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

seeformiles said:


>



Back to earth 

I heart the et ❤️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

❣️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Bangers and mash


My first memory music reflex when I  looked up a relavent tune last night was this




I didn't even search for it to listen to because it triggers really bad impulse control and wanting the biggest thing I love/d that will kill me if I indulging myself or it.
It's Mashed potato. It is the worst kind of potato I can have as a diabetic , I think the sugary/GI science has something to do with the more exposed potatoey surface area there is, the higher the sugar spike impact/GI.
I can have four whole boiled baby potatoes in their skins without sugar unbalancing, so I still have them in my life a bit, just never mashed.


Yay science


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 7, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> My first memory music reflex when I  looked up a relavent tune last night was this
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My mum went out with the Bodger and Badger creator's brother at university


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Oops mixing up my drake there


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Brutality v brutalism...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

I Am A Star I Am An Angel
					

Ambulance - song - 2004




					www.deezer.com
				












						21 Seconds
					

Ambulance - song - 2004




					www.deezer.com
				












						Hey! Beat Takeshi
					

Ambulance - song - 2004




					www.deezer.com
				




No idea if these links will work 

V2 of the first one:









						I Am A Star I Am An Angel
					

Ambulance - song - 2004




					www.deezer.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

note to threadself: lunch and glimepiride achieved.
Plane levels out.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

.. oh no...


----------



## Argonia (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Wait, what?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 7, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Brutality v brutalism...




Not nearly enough Sovietwave around these days


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

.... I don't think I've seen this ^ yet


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Good times


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Ugh. Sorry, my brain snapped there for a bit.

Apologies all


----------



## killer b (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

killer b said:


>



Ohhhhh thank you love x


----------



## killer b (Jan 7, 2021)

It's a great comp, you could download it from the internet archive if you like



			Internet Archive Search: lesbian american composers


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

Phew


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)

I had my NHS responder shielding volunteer, Hadyn, go out on a full on mission for me earlier. The oddest thing I asked for was string; he did well. I'm making a mapped type diagram thing and needed some picking up 
He was dead good at finding out what I needed - he asked whether I meant cotton thin string or butchers string. I'd never heard thick string called that before.

I promised I'll credit him as a minion whenever I finish it.




When he was clarifying string girth, I really had to bite my tongue






I think I've walked off the weird now.

I saw a fox on my head clearing ramble 

Thanks again killer b for swooping in with impeccable timing and sound and distraction. I have no idea how or why, but ta.

I saw this and thought of you


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Thank crunchie it's...


Yesterday was too weirdly timed for ... words? and i completely missed these being released into the wild 










						Stream Taylor Swift's deluxe edition of 'Evermore', featuring two bonus songs
					

Taylor Swift has released the deluxe edition of her album 'Evermore', with two bonus songs, on streaming services.




					www.nme.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Sorry again for yesterday LeytonCatLady . It went a little something like this ..



i mixed up king blues with the Smith Street band in my head for a sec. Smith Street have history with camp cope, who wrote Meaningful Songs in response to them.



Then I remembered that I mix up Smith Street and King Blues because of the commonalities of Allegations and my brain reflecive response was to shove some camp cope on here to counter the blues.

I really liked the KB song, by the way, then had a moment of being unable to separate art and artist and remembered the time I trusted the singer from hookworms to be a decent ally and then found out he was riddled with Allegations 



i still find the music that "saved" me and whose creator seems to be a shitbag difficult to hear, now thaty perspective has radically shifted.

I justify it to my brain  by telling myself his bandmates were hopefully decent 

That makes sense to me and not many other people and I don't like how I lost a bit of self control there at your expense when it wasn't anything about you.

Let me play you some songs of my/our people to try and Apologise and Repair my weirder brain landmines and be communally accountable x

Also it is snowing, which means there's a snowy theme going on somewhere...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

In fact this is a better version than the live one



Lov from the walking facepalm brain of this leedscatlady , briefly of Leyton parish in 2008?, after a good nights sleep


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Sorry again for yesterday LeytonCatLady . It went a little something like this ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's all good Tufty. You can't boycott every artist who says or does something problematic or you'd never listen to anything! For instance, I can enjoy both Rancid and Distillers despite Tim and Brody's acrimonious divorce without taking sides, and Foo Fighters even though Dave Grohl was a fucking idiot to deny AIDS. Musicians are flawed human beings too, and we have to separate the art from the artist.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

New adventures in WiFi

This has been out for THREE MONTHS and I have not seen it yet. I think I need whatever Taylor is wearing 

If I still did my DJ night, I'd....
Wait a minute! I AM still doing my DJ night, continuously, on here! Hurrah!

You're not like the regulars....❤
LeytonCatLady thank you for the wise words  I like your way of thinking 





my flat is full of broken light reflections


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Also; re: call (out)response inter band wars and/or dialogues.... Camp Cope v Smith Street
I'm a can't cope?->camp cope?-> can cope! Cheerleader. This song needs a triggers me warning - contains discussion of sexual violence, and some bloody good advice from some cracking Sheilas from ver Aussie sisterhood x


ps 'done' reminds me of Sam Hanitizer. Before I met him, it remindede of my lovely gingery goddess Leyton based cat loving emo and ska punk and TINDERSTICKS adoring your clothes wearing friend, Uncle Beasey, who I initially thought was you  we 
met temping at the general dental council (which I find hilarious, considering the state of my teeth). We went to the internal courtroom thing for a fitness to practice hearing for one specimen who'd started a cult and sexually exploited his female patients for years.strange days.


We used to liberate the red and black hardback notebooks from the stationary cupboard; I was an equalities champion for our team but didn't get a crown or tiara 
'and she wrote to me on pages of stolen stationary' 

I probably mean stationery.

Thanks for being a stand in uncle Beasey, LeytonCatLady x





Ouch. It's like reading my brain. Bit cathartic.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

It's FRIYAY IM IN GLOVES


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Geese


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Geese



geese


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> geese



GEESE 

ITS GEESE, NOT GEEKS, FFS


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

I have an umet and unattainable need for my laptop from the Currently closed cash converters and a copy of this.

I knew this was going somewhere.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

<honk>


----------



## Argonia (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

And they said "There goes the last great American goose dynasty"
Who knows, if she never showed up what could've been
There goes the maddest goose this town has ever seen
She had a marvelous time ruining everything

Taylor knows  🎉🦉


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 8, 2021)

not a brit pop fan, but these warmed the cockles of my nineties heart a bit


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Picking up yesterday mornings breadcrumbs..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> not a brit pop fan, but these warmed the cockles of my nineties heart a bit



That is love and hope in action on record ❣️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Thanks again killer b for swooping in with impeccable timing and sound and distraction. I have no idea how or why, but ta.
> 
> 
> > So.... yesterday began with Thomas truax, hive mind madness, synchronicities that were awfully ridiculous... And I ain't seen nothing yet til I press play on this, ...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

^^ oops - found that when I thought dirge was called drone


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 8, 2021)

For lockdown 3.0...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Bookmarks for twenty minutes after the recommended snack and lunch plan for soonish


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Pkxgchiictour I dropped my flat door key somewhere while out. Waiting for the emergency licksmiths


----------



## Argonia (Jan 8, 2021)

Oh no Tufters! Bad luck on the door key!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks! It's not bad luck, just disorganisation skilz.
 I'll be fine. Pete kitten can hear me in the hall and is shouting 
I've been promised I won't have to sleep in the hall. I'm installing the key safe tomorrow that I've put off for six months


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>



It was inevitable.
I'm gonna conserve phone battery til my door gets battered down or artfully picked or whatever happens


----------



## waxoyl (Jan 8, 2021)

Jah Shaka lion’s share of dub.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 8, 2021)

This just popped up on shuffle and totally caught me off guard. Not heard it for aaages and had a nice shuffle round the kitchen to it, such a wicked tune.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

A very nice man is picking my lock 
I am just grazing on red pepper hummous and carrot sticks having a dead nice night and thinking about where my keys might be so I can take out my rubbish


----------



## blairsh (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2021)

Key situation sorted yet, tufty79 ?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 8, 2021)

Yep! I have FIVE new flat keys, and can borrow spares for the basement til I get more cut 
I've retraced all my photos from my walk, and think I might know where the lost ones are if they don't get eaten by foxes or something  overnight 👍


----------



## Humberto (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

The39thStep said:


>



Ohhhhh!

Buenas Dias, I think?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 9, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Ohhhhh!
> 
> Buenas Dias, I think?


In Portuguese Bon Dia.  That Sheep in Fog Collective  EP is great


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> In Portuguese Bon Dia.  That Sheep in Fog Collective  EP is great


I will get hunting for more 

When I'm not shielding, I have a tendancy to babble at one of our local shop workers. Every single time, he reminds me that he doesn't speak much English and is Portuguese.  I'd like to be able to have a basic conversation with him - I've got English, russian and French; he's just got Portuguese.

I was hoping you'd come back to the thread mostly for the music, but also for language tips 

An ex was going to buy a vineyard in Portugal and fuck off there for drunken retirement. Dunno if he ever did. When I drilled a bit further down into his solid future plans, I found out he's never even been to Portugal; he just liked port and the pics from holiday brochures


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 9, 2021)

You can start with 'Bom Dia' -Good morning, 'Boa Tarde' -Good Afternoon and which ever one you use  follow it with 'Tudo Bem?' which translates as 'everything ok ' but its like saying 'hallo, you good'.
He might say 'Como esta' which is how are you.
When you go just say  'até logo' (pronounce a teh logo) which is see you later or 'Tchau' ( pronounced chow) which is goodbye


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Reminder to self: diabetes shockingly high  hba1c feedback sermon at 12 with the purty eyed consultant


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

And INSULIN AND BREAKFAST REMINDER


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Meet my favourite alarm clock 

She jumps on the other side of the bed squeaking for fusses every morning and gets me up to make a cuppa and feed her. She's starting to get into a good sleep cycle setting, I'm having fluffy dreams instead of recurring nightmares.
She's my favourite start to the daym

Sweet, Pete!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

To do list written, insulinned.

And I am posting this anthem on the actual right day for a change.



I think today is going smoothly and I'm engaging decaf mode. Now.

panpete the Saturday song makes me think of us, mate  xxx


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Meet my favourite alarm clock
> 
> She jumps on the other side of the bed squeaking for fusses every morning and gets me up to make a cuppa and feed her. She's starting to get into a good sleep cycle setting, I'm having fluffy dreams instead of recurring nightmares.
> She's my favourite start to the daym
> ...



Awww, she is cute.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 9, 2021)

i dont know why, this song always makes me cry.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

I've got this lined up for my pencilled in planking/ swinging sesh with headphones later to work out why it makes my eyes leak


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

And this


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

This too, even though it's a fucking obvious one




NOTE TO ANYONE READING: NEVERvEVER TAKE THE ADVICE PROFFERED IN THE CHORUS


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Spoiler: Lyrics



Graceless
Is there a powder to erase this?
Is it dissolvable and tasteless?
You can't imagine how I hate this
Graceless
I'm trying, but I'm graceless
I don't have the sunny side to face this
I am invisible and weightless
You can't imagine how I hate this
Graceless
I'm trying, but I'm gone
Through the glass again
Just come and find me
God loves everybody
Don't remind me
I took the medicine and I went missing
Just let me hear your voice
Just let me listen
Graceless
I figured out how to be faithless
But it would be a shame to waste this
You can't imagine how I hate this
Graceless
I'm trying, but I'm gone
Through the glass again
Just come and find me
God loves everybody
Don't remind me
I took the medicine and I went missing
Just let me hear your voice
Just let me listen
All of my thoughts of you
Bullets through rotten fruit
Come apart at the seams
Now I know what dying means
I am not my rosy self
Left my roses on my shelf
Take the white ones; they're my favorites
It's the side effects that save us
Grace
Put the flowers you find in a vase
If you're dead in the mind it'll brighten the place
Don't let 'em die on the vine, it's a waste
Grace
There's a science to walking through windows
There's a science to walking through windows
There's a science to walking through windows
There's a science to walking through windows without you
All of my thoughts of you
Bullets through rotten fruit
Come apart at the seams
Now I know what dying means
I am not my rosy self
Left my roses on my shelf
Take the white ones; they're my favorites
It's the side effects that save us
Grace
Put the flowers you find in a vase
If you're dead in the mind it'll brighten the place
Don't let them die on the vine, it's a waste
Grace
Grace
Put the flowers you find in a vase
If you're dead in the mind it'll brighten the place
Don't let them die on the vine, it's a waste
Grace





Community in action


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

And were off 

Love is the drug. And sugar. And cortisol. And dopamine. And this thread


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

I am a poor show jumper. I either refuse or just run through obstacles cackling like a ... Goose?



Gospel.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

👍🎉


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)

Heading down a Bowie road for a few hours


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


> Heading down a Bowie road for a few hours



Go for it  ❣️


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Public service broadcast; I am safe and well enough to post this without triggerin worrying obsessions


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Woah brain, woah. Further bombproofing training needed for this skittish filly...


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

EL VY Covered David Bowie’s “Let’s Dance” on “Colbert” Last Night
					

EL VY (the project of The National's frontman Matt Berninger and former Menomena member Brent Knopf, who also records as Ramona Falls) performed on The Late Show with Stephen Colbert last night.




					www.undertheradarmag.com
				



❣


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)

Speaking of covers..


----------



## Aladdin (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

String theory?

Oh no...



i had a ball of string with me last night in the key loss labyrinth 

I found a spare basement key earlier. It was on this 

With a gold thread attached to the whole ensemble 
My old neighbour Pete used to come home with yellow sticker Harvey nicks goodies he thought I'd like - candy kittens bags and keyrings were recurrent themes . There is so much hilarious synchronicities from last night, I don't know where to start 


🎉🧠🙃


I haven't opened the stars that he gave me just before his unfortunately hilarious  brain tumour adventure disaster in 2018 - after which he took me off his Xmas card list, erased my pencilled in contact details from his diary, and moved around the corner. His closest friends still send Xmas cards from overseas to here, I pop them round to next door to to pass on whenever he visits  he and next doir both lived here since the mid 90s, just Pete escaped my gooosiness in 2018 for good reason at the time....



<Honk>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

One time, two times...










Talkin' bout a resolution (sounds like a Wispa)

LUNCH!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

Home in time for tea


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

The keys weren't findable, but
I just found a spare basement one.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

My nan used to read tea leaves, I'm told.

 I use teabags just in case.. I'm fairly sure the leaves would spell LOL otherwise.




tufty79 said:


> ^^ oops - found that when I thought dirge was called drone






YouTube algorithmic madness just  recommended ^^^


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

In Focus: Tricky  7th January 2021
					

Playing Spoken Word, Trip Hop. Raised in the Knowle West area of Bristol, Tricky began rapping in the 1980s, as a member of The Wild Bunch, which eventually evolved into Massive Attack. He provided vocals on Massive Attack's seminal 1992 album




					www.nts.live
				







🛀
💉🕥
🍲


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 9, 2021)

Rumours.

Before that Led Zep III

Before that *Big Generator by Yes* 

Flame me


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> Rumours.
> 
> Before that Led Zep III
> 
> ...


No way will I flame anyone for that.


I've harnessed my inner music kneejerk dragon, I think   : 💖


----------



## Jay Park (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)

... fables of the deconstruction...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 9, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

string 










Oh


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

Oh no.
I just puked cheddar


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 10, 2021)

Soundgarden. Superunknown. Epic in parts but really too much of a good thing for the ears to take a 4AM


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 10, 2021)

4AM. Gotta be time for that mike oldfield song


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

I was trying to find a ?bundle? dance, but this will do.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

I think today is calmer : phew:


I slept well once I slept, then Pete kitten woke me up


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

^ I'm down the frint in the usual position squeaking


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

Insulinned. Waited. Breakfast and dossetted.

2 Wholemeal 400g size slices of Warburton's, with Aldi foodie market crunchy no palm oil salt or sugar peanut butter







Oh RM, you brain genius nimble fingered redhead x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

Radio 3:Words and music


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

Séance Centre  6th January 2021
					

Playing Folk, Psychedelic Folk. Canadian record label, publisher, and distributors Séance Centre conjure timeless music from the past, present, and future.




					www.nts.live


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 10, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Insulinned. Waited. Breakfast and dossetted.
> 
> 2 Wholemeal 400g size slices of Warburton's, with Aldi foodie market crunchy no palm oil salt or sugar peanut butter
> 
> ...




Love Autumn Sweater. Need to listen to more Yo La Tengo


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 10, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 10, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> Love Autumn Sweater. Need to listen to more Yo La Tengo


We all do


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

I might buy a motorbike


----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

John Cooper-Clarke tangent!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Humberto said:


> John Cooper-Clarke tangent!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

I never realised he was Frank Sidebottom.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

Fair play to him for coming on late 80s early 90s saturday morning telly. I found him scary. Is the fucker still alive? Yes, Just like Little Richard was last year you well cool nerds.


Fuck I'm chanelling him now.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

He championed a duo called thick Richard in 05ish. I think you might like them if you can find them, Johnberto.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

tufty tufty give us a song !


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I never realised he was Frank Sidebottom.


I don't think he did either


----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

It's gotta be


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

I expect a trail of tunes awaiting when I wake, please.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I expect a trail of tunes awaiting when I wake, please.




Ok mate


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh no


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

The Do!! You!!! Breakfast Show w/ Charlie Bones  11th January 2021
					

How Do You feel this morning? Different? Me too.  Do!! You!!! Whats going on? Who knows! Lets ask. Hang loose with Charlie Bones, and guests.




					www.nts.live


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I never realised he was Frank Sidebottom.



Soz not true


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Humberto . Mate. Where are my tunes to wake up to?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)

I need to knuckle down


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

You do.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



DELIGHTED HONK

I LOVE THIS BUT HAD NO IDEA WHO OR WHAT IT WAS


----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Holy moleys


 Wavebrain


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

hipipol said:


>



This is the only sing of theirs I remember hearing until just now   🎧🌍🧠🎉❣

I think I got it at fishco



I've been trying and failing to remember who or what it was this week


----------



## Argonia (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

lunch


----------



## Argonia (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 11, 2021)

shepp herd


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> i can't stop laughing about the ginger bloke in the art shop that keeps me calm when i'm panicking at being in the outernet, and we ramble about art and books and plants we like.
> we've  talked about certain places in leeds that are portals to Weird - life always goes a bit odd inthese spaces, and with the people we meet in them.
> we decided the packhorse is one, and we suspect the art shop might be vaguely portalish... i tried to find a video by the national about portals today, and we ended up down a giggling youtube wormhole. i've not done that for a while
> i spent a bit of time  trying and failing to find the video for 'exile vilify' with a portally theme that i half remembered. i've just worked out i was using the wrong search terms - it's actually
> ...






I sent the poor shop owner an off spec tifty style no time to explain just get in Stanley unwin channelling type email last week. He has not replied yet 

Hilariously, I need to chase up my overdue shielding brain food online order from them.

I don't think I can do it without offering my services as a workplace complicated goose, as the Xmas temp should have finished temping by now 




well done, unrealised internal brain goose. Well done.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Coincidence and confirmation bias make me laugh til I asthma


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> shepp herd



It sounds like spaghetti, which I cannot has


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

^
 I was looking for something completely different :hmm;:
Gonna press play and let glorious nonsense unfold


----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2021)

Hot off the press - looks like its a House day agin


----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

I have been eating twiglets again and going out for my daily brainshake scamper/gallop/chaos


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

I bought this at a church institute/soup kitchen jumble sale about 3 minutes before I found out Sam had gone


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh no
(X) didn't end his tenancy! 

.


Fucksake

I need to go back outside asap


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

13 minutes from wobble to recovery without moving  getting there..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

Esprit d'escalier HONK HONK HONK


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

.

It  is going to be a fun new neighbour relationship 
And busy.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 11, 2021)

The39thStep said:


>



bom momento! 
_a canção perfeita!_
I found out my Portuguese vineyard  hankering ex sold his house and moved to.....















....round the corner 

E2a he was the one who lived in his own shed for a month for the  hell of it. I hope it moved with him


----------



## Humberto (Jan 11, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Humberto said:


>





tufty79 said:


> Oh no.
> I just puked cheddar
> 
> View attachment 248090






hitmouse do you know any cheesepunk?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 12, 2021)

Great minds and that


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Don't tell me you're on the red Leicester too


----------



## Humberto (Jan 12, 2021)

Nah vegan Ginsters


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Nah vegan Ginsters


I bet I'd love those.
Can't pastry though


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

~i wish.. my face were full of pies...~


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Chair; check
Drink: check




*Sigh**
It's been a long day and I need sleep


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

My bedroom is freezing. I want a TARDIS to buy a hot water bottle half an hour ago


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Morning all


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Hooold on
What have the mystery jets been up to since the early 00s?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

....








Shut the front door,boys


----------



## dessiato (Jan 12, 2021)

I’ve been listening to a lot of 1970s folk rock. There’s a lot of memories resurfacing.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>



💌🛎🕊


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Selected cuts


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>



Oh.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Housing support woman batsignal sent and received 


She was a bit unsettled in a good way when I phoned - she was listening to Taylor Swift's two most recent albums, by my recommendation,  via Google home on shuffle

She loves 'august' best.
What a time to be alive


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Another one off the list...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

And the third and final one done.
All my battles have backup, so they're not mine to think about any more 




Lunch!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Temporary 90s film blip


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Mindful tidying


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

....
Let me sing you the song of my people 
It has a dance as well 




farmerbarleymow  is this your furry/disco outfit?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Spoiler: The theory



Where crybabies cry
In the united states
Bright white on both sides
Like a plate
Nobody listens
Nobody should
It'd be a waste of attention
Not enough money
To buy a PC
So I come in this weekend
Asleep on my feet
And if I forget you
Ill have nobody left to forget
I guess thats what assholes get
Traded my day light
For a career
But I need you to disprove
My theory of the crows
Pouring my fingers across the keys
Will someone review my salary please?
Im selling my time to the man who sells style
That time should be mine to waste on you
Ill suck off investors
Ill suck off VCs
Im losing my posture from time on my knees
They treat me so well
Cause I'll do anything
Its in my nature of service
But ill need you to disprove
My theory of the crows
Kids of the wealthy are raised by the poor
You send daughters to los angelos and new york
I need mine to see me
When I wake up
I need mine to know
That im what they come to
When they come home


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

North sea Scrolls - the whole show.

On my telly.

Loudly.

Cackling


Bye-bye, Gomez, bye-bye 


youtubelist=OLAK5uy_n3oK3DMmJtf_Ty1HlJXwqG0hvgVHz5INk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Radio 3: free thinking

Bloody hell. my brain is being narrated by Bonnie Evans??? and (bloke) is now talking about a film in 1981 and photographic memory and what it feels and smells like 









						BBC Radio 3 - Free Thinking, Autism, Film and Patterns
					

From Rain Man to Atypical. Matthew Sweet looks at autism on screen and in everyday life.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Tudo bem, The39thStep ?


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 12, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Tudo bem, The39thStep ?



Sim esta  tudo bem obrigado


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Sim esta  tudo bem obrigado


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

Free Thinking - Individualism and Community - BBC Sounds
					

From Enlightenment conscience to New Deal USA to carers and refugees. Anne McElvoy hosts




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

->


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)

->


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Back to radio 3 til more lnzndrf drops


----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2021)

Save yourself.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2021)

Need a Tory payback day/decade


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Save yourself.



I'm the only one who can


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

I hear this has got a good beat 

I have an appointment with a vicar and some good music tomorrow/later today


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Pfft. This pisses all over that ^


----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2021)

mercy


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Pfft. This pisses all over that ^



I suspect this may piss all over ^ that, but I've not seen last tango in Paris and might be mixing up fetishes in unseen cult films there.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Humberto said:


>



It's the teeth, isn't it?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

"if you want another kind of love I'd wear a mask for you..."


----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> It's the teeth, isn't it?



You!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You!


 ....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

wait what


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> ....View attachment 248605


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You!



Me!
You?



 
This is all hedging too close to the chuckle bros for my liking...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh no..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Bed


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

🙃


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I have an appointment with a vicar and some good music tomorrow/later today


Oh no....






I gave him full context for everything he needed to know and we talked a bit about creative compound swears and things and then I accidentally booted myself out of the meeting for the second time .



I got him to honk in solidarity and hold love and hope for the church of urban X


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Oh no....
> []
> 
> []
> ...






One more time for the wider context congregation at the back


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Today has been surrenderer to the surreal


I just had a socially distanced outside chat with the guy next door, and realised we don't know each other's names despite being neighbours for over a year now.





It's a three letter word, and a covid type rescue app thing.  I'm named after the Zoe app ; I keep seeing the two names together out of context and honking ...


Sam, innit. Another one


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

I can't even


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

I went out for my state sanctuary sanctified exercise.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

old fashioned shrines?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> offering my services as a workplace complicated go
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Workplace compliance goose. Fuck you, autocarrot


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

For nobody from here


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh ! The39thStep    ! I broke shielding for a tangerine 

I saw Portuguese Man From Portugal, whipped out my phone, greeted him and...






Just before i got Sam I Ammed.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I saw Portuguese Man From Portugal, whipped out my phone, greeted him and...


Oh no  
I 



,


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

i need to text my favourite Paul


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

->




Is for stripey 'oss

Righty oh


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

💖


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

lol


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Get. Out. Of. My. Head.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 248761
> 
> lol








Spoiler: Stream_of_flashes_of_brilliance



One of those fucking, awful black days
When nothing is pleasing and everything that happens
Is an excuse for anger
An outlet for emotions stockpiled, an arsenal, an armor
These are the days when I hate the world
Hate the rich, hate the happy
Hate the complacent, the TV watchers
Beer drinkers, the satisfied ones
Because I know I can be all of those little hateful things
And then I hate myself for realizing that
There's no preventative, directive or safe approach for living
We each know our own fate
We know from our youth, how to be treated
How we'll be received, how we shall end
These things don't change
You can change your clothes
Change your hairstyle, your friends, cities, continents
But sooner or later your own self will always catch up
Always it waits in the wings
Ideas swirl but don't stick
They appear but then run off like the rain on the windshield
One of those rainy day car rides, my head implodes
The atmosphere in this car, a mirror of my skull
Wet, damp, windows dripping and misted with cold
Walls of grey, nothing good on the radio, not a thought in my head
I know a place we can go and I'm falling
Love so hard that you wish you were ten
Lets take life and slow it down incredibly slow
Frame by frame
With two minutes that take ten years to live out
Yeah, let's do that
Telephone poles like praying mantis against the sky
Metal arms outstretched
So much land traveled, so little sense made of it
It doesn't mean a thing, all this land laid out behind us
I'd like to take off into these woods and get good and lost for a while
I'm disgusted with petty concerns
Parking tickets, breakfast specials
Does someone just have to carry this weight?
Abstract typography, methane covenant
Linear gospel, Nashville sales lady, stocky emissary
Torturous lice, mad Elizabeth
Chemotherapy bullshit
I know a place we can go and I'm falling
The light within you shines like a diamond mine
Like an unarmed walrus, like a dead man face down on the highway
Like a skunk, eating it's own tail
Steam turbine, frog farm
Two full closets burst open in disarray, soap bubbles in the sun
Hospital death bed, red convertible, shopping list, blow job
Deaths head, devils dancing, bleached white buildings, memories
Movements, the movie, unfeeling, unreeling, about to begin
I know a place we can go and I'm falling
Love so hard that you wish you were ten
I've seen your hallway, you're a darn call away
I've hear your stairs creak, I can fix my mind on your yes
And your no, I'll film your face today in the sparkling canals
All red, yellow, blue, green brilliance and silver Dutch reflection
Racing thoughts, racing thoughts, all too real
You're moving so fast now, I can't hold your image
This image I have of your face by the window
Me standing beside you, arm on your shoulder
A catalog of images, flashing glimpses then gone again
Untethered to the posters soak in me, every clear afternoon now
I'll think of you, up in the air, twisting your heel
Your knees up around me, my face in your hair
You scream so well, your smile so loud, it still rings in my ears
I know a place we can go and I'm falling
Love so hard that you wish you were ten
Imitation, distant, tired of longing, clean my teeth
Stay the course, hold the wheel, steer on to freedom
Open all the boxes, open all the boxes
Open all the boxes, open all the boxes
Times Square Midday, newspaper buildings
News headlines going around, you watch as they go
And hope there's some good ones, those tree shadows in the park
They're all whispering, shake some leaves
Around six p.m., shadows across the cobblestones
Girl in front of bathroom mirror, she slow and careful
Paints her face green and mask like
Like my cheese, portrait with green stripe
Long shot through apartment window
A monologue on top but no girl in shot
The light within me shines like a diamond mine
Like an unarmed walrus
Like a dead man face down on the highway
Like a snake eating its own tail
A steam turbine, frog pond
Two full closets burst open in disarray, soap bubbles in the sun
Hospital death bed, red convertible, shopping list, blow job
Deaths head, devils dancing, bleached white buildings, memories
Movements, the movie, unreeling, about to begin
Oh, great by me
Yeah? Mine were alright, wasn't my best one but who cares?
That's the spirit


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Spoiler: Stream_of_flashes_of_brilliance
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PricelessTrifle  have you ever had anything to do with the cribs' singwriting process?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Ah, the glorious naked summer of 2007 and living workshy in an empty flat on moorland road


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Ah, the glorious naked summer of 2007 and living workshy in an empty flat on moorland road



I thought for a second I'd dreamed this version


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 13, 2021)

Radio 3 with a fox  x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Last song


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Play it again, sam... :Hmm:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

fishfinger said:


>



Brief palpitations that were just anxiety. I mix that up with love a bit too often, yay propranolol


----------



## fishfinger (Jan 14, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Brief palpitations that were just anxiety. I mix that up with love a bit too often, yay propranolol



Sorry, didn't mean to give you a scary! 

</still looking for my brain/>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

It wasn't a scary exactly; it was a WHO IS THIS MAN AND WHERE CAN I FIND MY BRAIN TWIN moment  and then remembering I've got two others over there to visit one day  and that one day I might actually go there and unleash my chaos magic at them


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Do you think the following would be okay for the bandwidth thread, anyone? :


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

^ + ->


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

No idea, weird search results



Actually yes


----------



## hipipol (Jan 14, 2021)

The sun, sheepishly peering thru the murk, will be there, even if we cant see it....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Warmup
It's a triple dishwashing fix moment. Will I leap? Or refuse?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Coffee (full caff): check


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Insulin: check


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Third course?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Edit: invisible emoji translation: fox theatre the national


🦊🎭🏞️
🧠🎉💥🙃


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Slightly long playlist help please...


How does Spotify artist radio work? Is it just an algorithm?

Or do the artists just make a playlist and whack it on?


Who made/curated This, and how did they get in my head?

Answers on a postcard with an SAE to the tifty club secretary, 123 Heron House, Space.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

..




I'm taking this personally and want to write a stern letter to whoever is responsible. With badges


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

No dancing? One for the informational informal anarchist actions thread. Yeahhhhhhg.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Chilli.s said:


>



 💘


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Small question: .?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Anyone?
No?





No worries, I'll work it out


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

P-rallel  14th January 2021
					

Playing Hip Hop , RNB. Up and coming hip-hop producer and DJ from West London… One to watch.




					www.nts.live


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Oooooo











						645AR  13th March 2020
					

Playing Experimental Hip Hop, Soul, Hip Hop. 645AR stops by the LA studio for an hour playing unreleased material and music he grew up on.




					www.nts.live


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

🙃
Cheers Devendorf/s/Lanz/LNZNDRF whatever the chuff just introduced me to this


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

....
what


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

...


Absolutely no Apologies for this

Explanation: first listen to so lots of things on the haunted LNZNDRF radio thing.  Alive streamed unboxing reaction, if you like, while I gently and carefully plan my own next nocturnal  informal anarchist local actually action for The Local Womyn.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



I've been deliberately not posting the nirvana mixup for a week


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


>



❣️


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)

That's worth a break from astonishment X




Sasaferrato said:


>





E2a: blimey. You actually really saved me there. I insulinned ages ago but got so distracted that I forgot about the Linda mcc sausage in the oven.i wasn't gonna burn down the house -  they're pretty much indestructable - but i absolutly forgot to eat post injection. That's never good 


Then I had to look away from hurt because decaying food makes feel weird, and then 💡🌭🌭🌭🌽🥕🎰

Ta, Sasaferrato 
Can I call you Sassage?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 14, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> That's worth a break from astonishment X
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

....


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

well weird these:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Humberto said:


> well weird these:
> 
> []



Shut the front door. My favourite Donna and me  reconnected yesterday out of nowhere after a multi year gap.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Humberto said:


> well weird these:



Oh.   OH!


❣️


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

YOU!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>



Oh no. I met a full on brilliant mickey earlier


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

See what happens when you Google the name you know someone by? 🙃


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

I might learn this just for fun but I can't sing


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh no


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I might learn this just for fun but I can't sing



That has NEVER stopped me


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

What's your guitar called?

Mines called


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

"you wrong"


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

not you everyone else


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Humberto said:


> "you wrong"





Humberto said:


> not you everyone else


Well d'uh


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Humberto said:


> "you wrong"



Oh that is GOOD


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Oh that is GOOD



yep


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>



Oops


Studio edit


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

reckon you can't beat the Wolf


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Reckon I have and I did


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Oh no
I've just remembered my neighbours story about the one time she tried mushrooms in her sixties, and turned into a witch in the mirror while her husband turned into a werewolf


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Oh no
> I've just remembered my neighbours story about the one time she tried mushrooms in her sixties, and turned into a witch in the mirror while her husband turned into a werewolf


Oh...no? No. Okay.

This played at her funeral last year while we all bunched together.


Ange was class, was Ange. Ex model, ex pool champion, ex pirate... 
I'm so glad she was my temporary mum.


"Grief is just love with nowhere to go"
This was her funeral finale tune and I nearly burst out laughing 




Ok, emotional tangent done! Back to wherever we were before my brain went odd(er)....
Please?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Ah! I can do that myself...


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

I don't know whether to get maudlin or rock it out though


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

_i like this already 15 seconds in_


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

very very 

Check this out, (no women in it I don't know why it was a long time ago if that's any reason,)

Anyway it's still a show


----------



## Humberto (Jan 15, 2021)

I just gonna drink and get into this one again


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Humberto said:


> very very
> 
> Check this out, (no women in it I don't know why it was a long time ago if that's any reason,)
> 
> Anyway it's still a show



I get mixed up in my head between Wilson Pickett and Wilson Phillips. And the Flying Pickets 

I may join you.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

I AM joining you.    HELLLLLLLLL.   YESSSSS.  MASHED POTATOES AND ALLIGATORS


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

]










oh?

OH.
[]

🌠






Oh?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Isn't life funny? 

Thrice upon a time...












Then I laughed my head off and had a lovely sleep and we will all live happily ever after.



Morning all. Just another Fri.......
Oh!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

^ Pete Kitten's fam from found the corner

^ SamMewWell was going to be caught and live with the Hanitizer, in a ideal world.  Bet SMW is having a great life in the alleys


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

hipipol said:


>



So much ❣️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

*Golden threads*


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Nnnnfhgh brain fizz on unplayed potential...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

^omg yes


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Towering power
With flowers, natch



Artistic process explanation, tifty style. It is dark at the beginning and then gets bryter later 🐾🐾🐾🐾😎🔨🔥💯


It's the finest video I have ever ever made and I have made a lot of them trust me
You get my dulcet tones and absolute bewilderment and my asthma cackle and EVERYTHING


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Jan 15, 2021)

In memory of Rosa Luxembourg and Karl Liebknecht, murdered by anti-working class reactionaries today in 1919.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2021)

Watching a few videos of an acoustic set by the Oysterband at the Union Chapel in 2009.  I must have been near enough next to the camera. A brilliant gig.  A pity I didn't go the following year, though, since it looks to have been better still.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Hell yes roadie :❣️


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Hell yes roadie :❣



They were _so_ good live around that time. 

This is the only video I know of from another of their gigs I was at, part of the encore from their set with June Tabor in Exeter Cathedral in 2013.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

....



I've not heard this band before
 I really like them









Like, really like them.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

For the skater cow


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

Pink rabbits


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

My love is not a Monkey but she's got a tangerine





....and then I said, what a time to be alive! you know, technology is Amazing. ! It goes up to eleven, and you don't even need Duracell - it charges with a mad plug free magnet thing. It was the best thirty quid I ever sp....



/TooMuchC*next?





























Sorry not sorry


----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Jan 15, 2021)

featuring the happiest drummer on the planet


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



💯💝❣️⚡🧠🧠🧠🧠🧠❣️💡💡🌠🌠🌠🌠🌠🌠🌠🌠


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

DBL bill


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Jan 15, 2021)

Not music, but a performance of sorts


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

If you're listening to it we're dancing to it


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

First thing YouTube brought up in a search for "what"


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 15, 2021)

honk


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

💖


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Dark sleepy music .


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

I can't even



OH. OH NO.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

OH NO






OYES





Maybe?




Oh! Right! Got it:


Sure? Sure.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Spot on?
Go on.


Go on go on go on go on  go on go on go on go on go on go on

 go on



Cake, father? It's got cocaine in it

/Channelling The Doylelc





Oh, you!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

🙃🖤💖✌️🥳🙊🐦🎶⚡😁

2921 is funny as fucks


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

I've been pulling in the push door for 41 years 


Off to wolf like me via TV on the radio next


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>





tufty79 said:


> I can neutralise the evil\ banality with Johnny cash doing Sam hall, one, or almost everything else if that would help?
> 
> <Helpful face>
> 
> ...





Where is our heads?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Where is our heads?


Clearly thinking alike, as great minds should!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Clearly thinking alike, as great minds should!




Ping!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Nice brass, guys
Edited to add

<HONK ❤❤❤<HONK<HONK<HONK<HONK<HONK



Suddenly Everything becomes obvious


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Nice brass, guys
> 
> 
> <HONK ❤❤❤<HONK<HONK<HONK<HONK<HONK



Quick! The39thStep ! No time to explain, just get in...







What





.

☕🚬🧠🤫🕊️☮️🍑

💡


🍊


🙃


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

breathe in

.
.
.
.
out
.
.
.
.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

``


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

I dunno when I chose the title for that; maybe it was in my sleep last night, they've always spoken fluent Tufty thoug h


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Shut the front door 5 min 35+


tufty79 said:


> I dunno when I chose the title for that; maybe it was in my sleep last night, they've always spoken fluent Tufty thoug h




It's ye/he/me/we


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I dunno when I chose the title for that; maybe it was in my sleep last night, they've always spoken fluent Tufty thoug h



9:13

I am sat here in tears with an gobsmacked open mouth because holy cow nothing makes sense while making complete sense and I'm not even having a panic attack this time



[]



Oh (x)

Credits where credits are due...



Deep breath


Handheld

I'll explain everything to the geeks/Greeks/geese, but we're all singing from the same hymn sheet anyway. Obvs.






tufty79 said:


> []
> 
> I
> 
> ...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Tiny changes x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

big ones too


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

/ live unravelling reravelled


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

#letsdance


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Thinkin bout...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Haaang on a minute


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Ghosts in the machines

Via Spotify haunted  radio first listen


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

The39thStep said:


>



I don't even need to press play to know you've completely got me with a song I don't know x


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 16, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>



That track was on the NME cassette Pocket Jukebox  . Heres the playlist if you open it up in Youtube


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

To me to you to me to you to me to you2tribute.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## Voley (Jan 16, 2021)

From an album I don't listen to often enough, I've decided:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Get out of Mine HoussssseShutTheFrintDoor


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Voley said:


> From an album I don't listen to often enough, I've decided:



It's ye!



🍑💘💋
Do not think about pasties




Do not think about pasties
Do not think about pasties
Do not think about pastiesohno


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Boom


Half bird half mini cheddars




🧠🙃💣


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

OH!






 


:Hmm:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>




Get off my stereo


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

Right.

Eaten



Walk.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

With snacks


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 16, 2021)

"Can we show a little discipline?"


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

🧠


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

12-string slide guitar, why not?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

slide goes on little finger always I reckon


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> 12-string slide guitar, why not?



🎸🖤🌊


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

It appears I really fucking like drenge.
Gustatory synaesthesia/drenge=ginger nuts


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> It appears I really fucking like drenge.
> Gustatory synaesthesia/drenge=ginger nuts



They are epic. Don't understand how they didn't catch on. Some of it sounds retro new wave/goth which is no bad thing IMO.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

More of it (12 string slidey)


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

video helps


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

I think Woodie Guthrie might be an actual saint. Cos there are pre church and extra church saints. I think that is where the action is in recent centuries, and me of course.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)

Loving the leadbelly love!


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)

This song is like an ancient calling from a forgetten past or something. Sticks in my head for days.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> This song is like an ancient calling from a forgetten past or something. Sticks in my head for days.



I don't know where it comes from.  Let's get lost


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I think Woodie Guthrie might be an actual saint. Cos there are pre church and extra church saints. I think that is where the action is in recent centuries, and me of course.


Oooh!


Also things just weirded again. I


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I don't know where it comes from.  Let's get lost



In intergalactic punk rock hip hop


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

This was Sam Hanitizer
I think just need a just Sam [no affix]from somewhere 

[]


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)

Forgot the link ^


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Oooh!
> 
> 
> Also things just got Sam weird again. I think you're the fifth now, savoloy....View attachment 249499



Fucking hell!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I know, I keep going on about him/me/we/they/us/youse weird


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> In intergalactic punk rock hip hop



Oh ffs


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 17, 2021)

I have no idea whats going on although that could be me on any day!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm the guvnor as well as a saint.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

See


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> I have no idea whats going on although that could be me on any day!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I'm the guvnor as well as a saint.





Humberto said:


> See


Yes guv





...


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

TUFTEh!!¬!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

Smile ya face


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Slow down 🤠I'm busy taking pictures of one of my many 🎩🧢👒


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Aaaaand I'm back in the room and smashing the edit button


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

People who have worked hard and managed to survive coming from whatever have done the right thing. But It doesn't matter, it doesn't, so why would I go for that?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

Tribulation at 90 + % always


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Check the piano and chord structure mirror


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Tribulation at 90 + % always


And trials?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> And trials?



It was good enough for good people that went before us


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

So if you don't Satan will give you a trick riddle.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm gonna save you!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> It was good enough for good people that went before us


Ordeal by choice the other night



I chose.... us lot? 




: confused:


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

What does Jesus think of do you do you think? You don't have to answer too deeply, just for fun


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I'm gonna save you!


You'll have to find and bind me first 🤠🐄♀️🎩〰️🐽🕶️🗞️🌹😬





I'm put together beautifully
Big wet bottle in my fist
Big wet rose in my teeth
I'm a perfect piece of ass
Like every Californian
So tall I take over the street
With high beams shining on my back
A wingspan unbelievable
I'm a festival, I'm a parade
And all the SCHLOER is all for me


ghost context


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> What does Jesus think of do you do you think? You don't have to answer too deeply, just for fun


She'll have to find me first too


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

Ok - Jesus is better than Marcus Rashford


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

He's even better than Tony Blair Tony Blair Tony


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> What does Jesus think of do you do you think? You don't have to answer too deeply, just for fun



She's an old childhood friend who told me my favourite stories



And why wouldn't she want me for a sunbeam? She loves me.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

*Schroedinger's Jesus, obv


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Oh no

Did I clear the dancefloor again?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

you either do or do not want to discuss Jesus with me (btw I love it


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> you either do or do not want to discuss Jesus with me (btw I love it


She loves you too


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

It's just one big old Humberto trinity love in tbh


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

[]


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

so Jesus  lived or it reasonable to say a man called Jesus lived?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yep


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

Round the time of Roman occupation of Palestine?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Prolly


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I will happily take it to pm if you want to talk theology  further


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

[]



[]





tufty79 said:


> Haven't really remembered any specific people dreams that recently, just the recurrent dreamscape ones where I'm finding the best house for my needs in a nice place
> 
> 
> Except last night I dreamed about someone I have weird trouble recognising when I see them our of their usual context/setting. While i was still up,  I saw them unexpectedly online completely out of context under a new name, joined a million right dots that have been bugging me for weeks, and then felt ready to just _sleep_
> ...






			
				tufty79 said:
			
		

> my aim was SLIGHTLY out, as always, and I was thinking about the second most obvious thing instead of the first.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



[]


----------



## hipipol (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 17, 2021)

Version excursion


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Balance. repetition. composition. Mirrors


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

https://youtu.be/zGsYK3xSkio




https://youtu.be/zGsYK3xSkio


https://youtu.be/zGsYK3xSkio thank you SH for holding my hand xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I need loud Loud speakers


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Firebombing bridges again


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Ok


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

and adding eyeliner, piercings and sharp teeth and claws


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I was a worm, I was a creature
I get on the ground the second I'd see you
You cannot command your love
I wasn't a catch, I wasn't a keeper
I was walking around like I was the one who found dead John Cheever
Hand and glove
So blame it on me
I really don't care
It's a foregone conclusion
I see you in stations and on invitations
You'd fall into rivers with friends on the weekends
Innocent skies above
Carin at the liquor store, I can't wait to see you
I'm walking around like I was the one who found dead John Cheever
In the house of love
So blame it on me
I really don't care
It's a foregone conclusion
It wasn't so bad, I wasn't that sick
Got taken by love, I wasn't that quick
Foregone conclusion
It's gonna be different after tonight
You're gonna see me in a different light
It's a foregone conclusion
So blame it on me
I really don't care
It's a foregone conclusion
I'm already seeing stars in the air
It's a foregone conclusion


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Pitch black


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Songs for little boys


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

When those who loved you now hate you and it hurts




more than anything ever before and evermore


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>




Love this!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Love this!


Love you.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you for Saving me - I need more than a handhipd from ghosts and edgelords.


I missed church this morning and really needed to be there. Not for god, but for people who know and get me x
yl


Effing gingers.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Do you know any Borges or Palmer?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

Note to self: stop trying to 'save' people


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I am everyone's screeching crash and they're all just an ambulance at the bottom of a cliff




I'm so tired of sellouts


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Note to self: stop trying to 'save' people


Same same time


Cheers for giving me an oxygen mask though, I hope you didn't need one yourself x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

You know, I thought I'd found my friend the other night. Regardless of whether I was right or wrong about their identity, I was mistaken about their integrity and compassion skillz. They were trauma informed in person and then just another guy when I asked if I'd got mixed up about who they were because they'd curated my brain and replicated the arts I've been making literally since before they were even





And my stupid little heart died. Online, offline,vandbin the places beyond our ken


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

]


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Can you play me something good? I don't know anything unfer that category any more x

I'm lost as hell


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Thank you. I couldn't find a studio version of what I thought were appropriate meds


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

You ok tufty?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


>



Rinse/repeat


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You ok tufty?


Not rly


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I don't know what the point of me is any more. I thought I'd cracked it til just after I woke up.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

You on meds? Been taking them?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I don't know what the point of me is any more. I thought I'd cracked it til just after I woke up.


The point of me is shit, according to trusted reviews


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> You on meds? Been taking them?


Yep and yep


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Just started to trust humans again and it turned into an immediate cat crash as fucking always


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

Take it easy


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Take it easy dude.


I can't.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I want a mum


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I hope you don't brememer me and I hope you're not alone


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

Tufty mate, maybe take it to health and sexuality forum. Unfortunately sympathy and social skills aren't my strong point.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Got you. Thank you for getting me x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

seeformiles said:


>



Thank you Mr miles  🌹


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 17, 2021)

Was humming this, went on to Youtube to find it. It is fifty years old. FFS! Fifty years!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

seeformiles said:


>



-> 

E2a not you guys, I love you all to bits x

The swamp is draining xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> Was humming this, went on to Youtube to find it. It is fifty years old. FFS! Fifty years!



Oooh thank you for getting me to harden my resolve to make it to fifty. I feel like I've been on unreasonablyon  borrowed time for 41 1/2 years.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Oh!


THE LIGHT WITHIN ME SHINES LIKE A DIAMIND MINE, LIKE AN UNARMED WALRUS 

The Sam Hanitizer got it, the Sam I thought I got this year didn't.

I think you all kind of might?


Opening all the boxes is scary shit


One of those fucking, awful black days
When nothing is pleasing and everything that happens
Is an excuse for anger
An outlet for emotions stockpiled, an arsenal, an armor
These are the days when I hate the world
Hate the rich, hate the happy
Hate the complacent, the TV watchers
Beer drinkers, the satisfied ones
Because I know I can be all of those little hateful things
And then I hate myself for realizing that
There's no preventative, directive or safe approach for living
We each know our own fate
We know from our youth, how to be treated
How we'll be received, how we shall end
These things don't change
You can change your clothes
Change your hairstyle, your friends, cities, continents
But sooner or later your own self will always catch up
Always it waits in the wings
Ideas swirl but don't stick
They appear but then run off like the rain on the windshield
One of those rainy day car rides, my head implodes
The atmosphere in this car, a mirror of my skull
Wet, damp, windows dripping and misted with cold
Walls of grey, nothing good on the radio, not a thought in my head
I know a place we can go and I'm falling
Love so hard that you wish you were ten
Lets take life and slow it down incredibly slow
Frame by frame
With two minutes that take ten years to live out
Yeah, let's do that
Telephone poles like praying mantis against the sky
Metal arms outstretched
So much land traveled, so little sense made of it
It doesn't mean a thing, all this land laid out behind us
I'd like to take off into these woods and get good and lost for a while
I'm disgusted with petty concerns
Parking tickets, breakfast specials
Does someone just have to carry this weight?
Abstract typography, methane covenant
Linear gospel, Nashville sales lady, stocky emissary
Torturous lice, mad Elizabeth
Chemotherapy bullshit
I know a place we can go and I'm falling
The light within you shines like a diamond mine
Like an unarmed walrus, like a dead man face down on the highway
Like a skunk, eating it's own tail
Steam turbine, frog farm
Two full closets burst open in disarray, soap bubbles in the sun
Hospital death bed, red convertible, shopping list, blow job
Deaths head, devils dancing, bleached white buildings, memories
Movements, the movie, unfeeling, unreeling, about to begin
I know a place we can go and I'm falling
Love so hard that you wish you were ten
I've seen your hallway, you're a darn call away
I've hear your stairs creak, I can fix my mind on your yes
And your no, I'll film your face today in the sparkling canals
All red, yellow, blue, green brilliance and silver Dutch reflection
Racing thoughts, racing thoughts, all too real
You're moving so fast now, I can't hold your image
This image I have of your face by the window
Me standing beside you, arm on your shoulder
A catalog of images, flashing glimpses then gone again
Untethered to the posters soak in me, every clear afternoon now
I'll think of you, up in the air, twisting your heel
Your knees up around me, my face in your hair
You scream so well, your smile so loud, it still rings in my ears
I know a place we can go and I'm falling
Love so hard that you wish you were ten
Imitation, distant, tired of longing, clean my teeth
Stay the course, hold the wheel, steer on to freedom
Open all the boxes, open all the boxes
Open all the boxes, open all the boxes
Times Square Midday, newspaper buildings
News headlines going around, you watch as they go
And hope there's some good ones, those tree shadows in the park
They're all whispering, shake some leaves
Around six p.m., shadows across the cobblestones
Girl in front of bathroom mirror, she slow and careful
Paints her face green and mask like
Like my cheese, portrait with green stripe
Long shot through apartment window
A monologue on top but no girl in shot
The light within me shines like a diamond mine
Like an unarmed walrus
Like a dead man face down on the highway
Like a snake eating its own tail
A steam turbine, frog pond
Two full closets burst open in disarray, soap bubbles in the sun
Hospital death bed, red convertible, shopping list, blow job
Deaths head, devils dancing, bleached white buildings, memories
Movements, the movie, unreeling, about to begin
Oh, great by me
Yeah? Mine were alright, wasn't my best one but who cares?
That's the spirit


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 17, 2021)

This is something you have never heard before. It's a ditty written and performed by my neighbour's daughter Eilidh, and her friend Milly.





__





						Collaborations – Eilidh Davidson
					





					eilidh.studio


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> You can change your clothes
> Change your hairstyle


Anyone got a spare wig? I appear to have rage fully arted me bonce, like I did when I broke in 2015, and in 2018 when I found out Hanitizer was dead, the stupid kid, months after he died.


I don't do well with being left out of loops, by mistake or intent. If I'd known about being involved in undercover coppers from here when it happened in 2018, I might have had sufficient distraction to avoid a despairing last stand suicide attempt and consequential lack of trust in anything with less than four legs.

I still don't get what happened, the big boys won't even engage with a dialogue about it, and we've got new undercovers in the hood that I'm too annoying and shit to bother listening to, because I'm obviously an unreliable narrator following the breakdown where I faked my own death to escape the still welcome trolls on here... 

I became Alhambra Amber Marks when I couldn't cope with having to continue being me and coping with gaslighting misogynist enabling cunts (sorry, I only use female genitalia as a curse when I'm molten furious and flowing and dissociating because that's my only survival technique on here around Them).



Ohhh
 Catharsis


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

There's a theory that some types of men will only bother helping potentially fuckable women



I have gone the extra miles over the year's to deliberately make myself unfuckable, hence 12+ missing teeth over the last five years. 


I haven't changed, personally. Just visually.

 the boys on here are same as ever. Once seen it can't be unseen etc.  I've seen shitbags attacking my "sister" just cos and I am in fucking candescent


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

If I get banned for all the accumulated everyday misogyny rant unharnessing, dies anyone want my insta? :Hmm:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> This is something you have never heard before. It's a ditty written and performed by my neighbour's daughter Eilidh, and her friend Milly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🙃

Oh 

I feel drawn.



Genuine thank you, I are about to click. Love ye, Sassidge 🌹


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> This is something you have never heard before. It's a ditty written and performed by my neighbour's daughter Eilidh, and her friend Milly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait what



♥️🧢👁️〰️🎩🕶️🤠♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️✴️💎🏮💡🏡✴️◾⚫♀️♀️♀️♀️♀️♀️♀️♀️♀️♀️♀️🐄🐄🐄🐄🐄🐄⚫


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sasaferrato  please give    Eilidh and  and her collaborative gorgeous Milly a bear hug from a little sister? Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

You've fixed me, damn you all!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

DAMN YOUR EYES was my fave drink catchphrase in 2005+


Especially when I was dj'ing and shouting along with my "shit Americana"  ™ as described by the barflies


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

VIVACIOUS HONK


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I have written s formal restrained email to the zine repository, apologizing for any distress caused to their staff who wouldn't confirm or deny if they were who i thought they were, cancelled my sixty quid still undespatched order, and formally retracted my surrealist artist statement CV thankinf them for bringing me peace whenever I was in their shop. The fuckers
 I should have learned by now that men that undertake Visible Performative Concerns For Vulnerable Women Among Bad Men are all about being seen to be a Good Guy, ego and exploitation, not help or compassion.

If you know of any genuinely decent politically active male artists send a saw to...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

*SAE, not saw


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Btw, welcome to drunk, angry, resilient me. I forgot briefly that I existed


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Sorry Pete kitten for making you too scared to even come near me all day; I promised that would never happen in this house and I feel like a terrible cat mother x


You're a forgiving kitteh, thank you for looking after me for the last five+ years mate x


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



I heart you and Uncle Beasey.
Thank you both for the oxygen masks xxxxx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Thank you Mr miles  🌹



Hope all’s good with you 🙂


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

It is now, thanks to requested urban intervention xxxxxxxx


And I hope you're good too. I think you are


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 17, 2021)

Theymade this in ninety eighty five 
Nineteen eighty FIVE y’all!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Theymade this in ninety eighty five
> Nineteen eighty FIVE y’all!



I do not have the words, but my current palpatations are frimlove, not Terror.


Thanks SheilaNaGig  xxxxx


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I do not have the words, but my current palpatations are frimlove, not Terror.
> 
> 
> Thanks SheilaNaGig  xxxxx




Innit...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

This has floated in somewhere and is perfect xx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> Innit...


It is


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 17, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> It is




It’s


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> It’s


You just did the raverdrew repetition response that I Pavloved into him


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

#Skytrash #HamSanitizer#SamHanitizer#HandSanitizer#GoodMenWhoAreActuallyCunts


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

I got okay enough to feel safe enough to make an art! A proper linear curated one for 
Humberto ! I trashed The WasteMan's reading list purchases!!!    ♥️♀️♀️♥️🦊🦊🐾🐾





...








Ta kids x meet you all down the front one day irl, I hope xxxx







You collaboratively saved this daft punk squirrel from getting super unlucky permanently xxxxxxxxx





🌰🥜🐾♥️🐈


----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Thanks


No...Thank YOU XXXX



Stop me before I get ridikalously British and start a thank you/no, thank YOU quote loop





/heartmelt


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Yes. And.................?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

What are you listening to right now? v2.0
					

I don't think this thread has been resurrected since the advent of YouTube embedding.  I'm listening to this: Kai Tracid - Conscience (Energy Mix) from an old mix   What are you listening to, find it on YouTube or wherever and post it up with a video tag so everyone else can hear...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Brain 


. ...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

Oh no! I YouTubed Arthur cravan


What have I unleashed?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)

And why, exactly, did you all fail to inform me about night chancers coming out while my head was elsewhere?


There will be Words.







Green crayoned ones.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 17, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

'ning all!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

#BraceYrsen


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

.....












						LNZNDRF - Brace Yourself | LetsLoop
					

Listen to Brace Yourself by LNZNDRF with YouTube, Spotify, Deezer, Vimeo & SoundCloud. Stream more from LNZNDRF and connect with fans to discover new music.




					letsloop.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Me: why is this earworming me?



Brain: tee hee!




♥️🧠🐱♀️👷‍♀️🧠♥️🐱👷⚡🌰


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

And this one goes out to 5t3IIa 





Sorry, me head's gone into username association mode 


Its been a weird 24h tbf.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

OMFG


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Rung they bells that still can ring, reject their perfect (burnt burning Man) offering, there is a crack, a crack in everything, that's how the light gets in


#HolidayInStLeonards#DeadKennedys#Anthems


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Wait a fucking mement


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Golden fable were formerly the Tim and Sam band with Tim and Sam and occasionally sim and tam


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Hanitizer was aka wolvey/wolvo


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh no 










						Tim's music's joyously unhinged
					

WHEN most adults start talking about their imaginary friends, they'd usually be advised to see a psychiatrist. Tim's for real, Sam isn't ... but that doesn't stop him getting equal billing in this band. David Sue investigates.




					www.manchestereveningnews.co.uk
				






*Tim's music's joyously unhinged*
WHEN most adults start talking about their imaginary friends, they'd usually be advised to see a psychiatrist. Tim's for real, Sam isn't ... but that doesn't stop him getting equal billing in this band. David Sue investigates


*Tim's music's joyously unhinged*
WHEN most adults start talking about their imaginary friends, they'd usually be advised to see a psychiatrist. Tim's for real, Sam isn't ... but that doesn't stop him getting equal billing in this band. David Sue investigates


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Lol 








I have a Sam relate parcel to pick up from Montreal avenue later 😶🌝😵😎🤓🔥


👻✌️👊❓💝🏥🚑
💥


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

The original samthem


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Oh


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Rightyy oh


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Bingo


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

It wasn't SUPPOSED to be an invitation for Cohen invokation earlier but oh well here we all are.   Pickman's model ?  ⛏ 💃🕺👯👯‍♂️👯‍♂️



You dancin ?or am I asking the wrong person the wrong thing at the wrong time in the wrong place in the wrong language again? 



Timing is an essential DJ skill. So I'm told.








						What are you listening to right now? v2.0
					






					www.urban75.net


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

... I have just been in touch  for the first time in a couple of years with my lovely lovely long term friend who used to be a radical witch midwife and wrote my fave ever zine about post apocalyptic online lesbian dating and would you rather break an arm and a leg and stuff.




We're still good, it's like 2019-20 never happened 👊❣️🕺✋💝💃💣🤜💥💥😎


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

What


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

One of my other always sanity fixing  queen's


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

]


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

xxx


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)

Bath

?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 18, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

So I was walking into Starbucks the other day and some guy asks me 'why have you got such a good body?', so I turned into an American and made a You Tube advert about it and made $millions.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

bro true story


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Bruh


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Humberto said:


> bro true story


Come with me, man of fortune.....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Treats


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

Tremendous player and singer. Speaks for its self really.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

More! now!again!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

I'd ban the shit, tories treat us like a herd. Make them struggle they love it. 

THAT'S DRINKING TALK


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Careful now!
I'm back on the tea. I ran out of tea and nicotine facilitation yesterday just before I met my perfect storms and spent bthe day in a PTSD meltdown thinking I'd lost my mind simply because I believed my gaslighters for half an hour.


Lesson learned. Never ever run out of tea again.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm on tea fuelled fury firing out <pew pew pew> at the local patriarchy with poison fuelled memes 

Nobody trolls trolls like the formerly trolled


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh and I forgot to say that my hair after yesterday looks fucking wicked. Because I'm more than worth it


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

And this may be triggering but it's the saddest drinking sing I've ever heard.  Keep safe please x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Ps divination by kinder egg. Ready?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

No I'm iron Lion Zion


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

Was gonna Townes Van Zandt but I'm not sure.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Wtf I thought it was a apocalypse horse, at first not a stripey 'oss 


That's fine. I've got black country roots, as had the Hanitizer.


Wait a minute... 




 🙄


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Ping!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

People' faces are weird and that now that nobody smokes


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Policemen are getting younger every day


....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

What do you call an explosive monkey? A Ba-Boom!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

*dies


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

^bad taste in reflection. oops


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

It's a bit wholesome.  God spede your love!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

Needs a broken nose but it's not compulsory.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Good




Best


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

You know what? When I slept last night, I dreamed really nice stuff that helped me work out what had gone on  and woke up for the first time ever after a tired and emotional day with 0% hangover 
Which was nice.





sleep time soon


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

told you I'm the guvnor


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Guv guv guv guv guv...


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

Well i know it ain't all about me but i haven't even tried yet


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Ooooooh


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

Aye I guess I should do another political term of it since people seem to appreciate it?

We never fucking win though...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Small acts of rebellion band minor victories add up, my friend 
x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

By the way...
Click for 



Spoiler: Wtaf








If you can go to nark moble's main page and click on the highlights and quizzes, yr mind will 💣💥💢🔥⚽⚽⚽👼


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

The hammers?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Apparently. I just found the account during a rabbit hole click fest when I was looking for the Charming Australian I found and lost in 2015; Similar asl and made my cry laughing.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

I know naff all about Footie except that they look like ballet dancers when they flow 
The Instagram mark noble highlight is just a trollfest, and if you turn the sound on its just doubly stupid


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

That's correct. Let them do what they want. Fuck the managers.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Humberto said:


> That's correct. Let them do what they want. Fuck the managers.


Informal anarchist actions is everywhere 


I did LOADS of small community ones  tonight


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

Mark Noble is a legend


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Mark Noble is a legend


Nork mibble
Are YOU him?  I mean, you neve really know who anyone is really, do you?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

How you doing Tufty?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

I'm Stevie Gerrard in real life me


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Oh nice. Who is he when he's at home? 


And I'm good ta, just self referential humour


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Actually wait, were you just doing a Joey  from friends impersonation?


----------



## Humberto (Jan 19, 2021)

Yes


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Wait a minute while I stick a turkey on my head...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

I think you've got a little bit taller since I saw you; I wil..

Oh, (((((((berninger))))))



It's so easy to set off
The molecules and the caplets
They all have something against me
Nothing I do makes me feel different
This one's like your sister's best friends
In a bath calling you to join them
Can't avoid them
This one's like your mother's arms
When she was young and sunburned in the '80s
It lasts forever
The more level they have me
The more I cannot stand me
*I have helpless friendships
And bad taste in liquids*
This one's like the wilderness without the world
I'm gonna miss those longs nights with the windows open
I keep re-reading the same lines always up at 5am every morning
Like a baby
It's just the lights coming on
It's just the lights coming on
*I have no positions
No point of view or vision
I'm just trying to stay in touch with
Anything I'm still in touch with*
The sky's getting white
I *can't find a lighter anywhere I'm going crazy
But I'm not crazy
Put your heels against the wall
I swear you got a little bit taller since I saw you
I'll still destroy you*
It's just the lights coming on
It's just the lights coming on


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Happy soup


----------



## magneze (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

magneze said:


>



->  on acid


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Mischief afoot!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

O hai! 💝🎷


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Pow! X


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

Good timing Kate stables and me.  I had just messaged explaining the this is what you did kid, then boom!!! She shared this and it's beautiful


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

**


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

I 
He


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

I know the script and repetition and balance and composition and mirrors off by 💖


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

,













and why. That's ok, right?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 19, 2021)

wtf


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

.....








eep


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Crying X the good sort


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

I'd like to speak to the manager please

Now.
















Wait for it



Boom. That's me in the corner, that's me in the spotlight. Actually no that's me out of shot mostly  it's all about my best dead good friend Karen w, y'see, and our Amsterdam loliday. I think I introduced her to the national just before she died, but my timeline memory is a bit jumbled.

Today has been good.



#wakeupyoursaints #assumetehposition #memorybookmarkchapterandverse


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Mark Noble - @mark_noble16
					

See Instagram ‘Mark Noble’ highlights from Mark Noble (@mark_noble16)




					www.instagram.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

my old corps emailed to say they are sad about bring called out and it's very sad for them and they are sad about not being able to recruit .

I have sent a kind reply referring them to my advocate
nark mobble










						Mark Noble - @mark_noble16
					

See Instagram ‘Mark Noble’ highlights from Mark Noble (@mark_noble16)




					www.instagram.com
				



^

Click for his insta showreel reaction, and turn the speakers on full 

Orang Utan here have a beautifully no context post for breakfast


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

^ #iUsedToBeCarriedInTheArmsOfCheerleaders. #AreTheseMyJets #IWon'tFuckUsOverImMrNovember (noble Mr)


It's a tribute meme national vidio made by brain twins years ago 

^


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Crying with my homeboys


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Boom goes my little heart in the best way.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

If I ever lose my point again, just redirect me to Emily's and mine and Sam's and our and my legacies

Ping 💌💖❣⚡


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 20, 2021)

I allow myself to listen to this corker once a month.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

I haven't listened to this since summer 2018

[.....]


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

...?


----------



## Thaw (Jan 20, 2021)

Suburban Lawns - Janitor (Original Video) - YouTube


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

A festival a parade are a good band. I was told they're a tribute to something but I can't think what that might be


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

The mark nobational or something? :


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Now THIS is a man who knows all about portals


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

__





						<i>Parallel Worlds, Parallel Lives</i>
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Oh!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Delete this


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Tribute


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

[]


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)

Full context: 2018 playlist date collaborative compilation


^ it wasn't me


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 21, 2021)

Something in the moonlight cacthes my eye...


----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)

I'll probly just watch this for a bit


----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)

Nuclear meltdown in the good sense


----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 21, 2021)

And she is!

The most blatant plagarismo of The Stones of All time.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 21, 2021)

Prince's heaviest tune. Real heavy guitars laid over a some genius bass playing with swirling effects and then the guitar solo. Da man!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)

I must admit I don't get the Prince enthusiasm. But then I am an anti-social type.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)

Not that I've ever really made an effort


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 21, 2021)

A lot of people don't. Me and one other guy were literally the only people in my school that liked him. I used to get called weird and gay for liking him. Some of them eventually got into him. I remember copies of the black album going round and the skater boys jumping on it. Strange times lol


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


>





savoloysam said:


>



Oh
Find a queen without a king



S** H***** always introduced me to ppl as his wife or his king, and then told them he was my queen.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


>



...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I'll probly just watch this for a bit



Meet me at the bottom
Meet me in the bathroom
Meet me in the stairwell
Meet me in the middle
Meet me in my dreams
Meet me in my past present future pluperfect tense
Meet me in my past self
Meet me fulfilling my mother's potential checklist
We'll meet again?
Well met X


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Meet me at the bottom
> Meet me in the bathroom
> Meet me in the stairwell
> Meet me in the middle
> ...


Cool story, bro 🙃💖❤️♥️❤️👩‍🚀💥🔭💖🧠💖


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


>




Sacred days.
We sang this on stage at our leaving assembly at my second school
 I am the fox in the video


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> And she is!
> 
> The most blatant plagarismo of The Stones of All time.
> 
> []






....







....









....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

🔕🧠🔕🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔🔔👨‍🚒🔥🚒🚨🎇🎆




🛎️Get me the manager now please


I habe a formal complaint to narrate by the medium of song lyrics, titles, visuals trolls trolling trolled and the meta trolled by the original trolls, peace keeping, care taking, kindness coordinating, channelling through various channels, happy mediums, cleansing spirit, rubbing alcohol, self meeting, eye contact, memememe*meme*me , pop culture, and Arthur Cravan.

And #balance #repetition #composition #mirrors and the project that is fulfilling itself from 1998.



Blimey


















Cup of tea?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> Prince's heaviest tune. Real heavy guitars laid over a some genius bass playing with swirling effects and then the guitar solo. Da man!



....
I met princes former lighting engineer the other night when I was thinking and worrying about beesonthewhatnow and editor and everyone I love impacted by covid in any and every way
 and then I overslept when I was meant to meet him at 11:11 outside the library the next day.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

xx

Will  shortly


----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2021)

Thanks Tufty you've given me loads to catch up on later!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Disguise disguise


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Safety dance: men without hats remix


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Boom


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

IDST


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Thanks Tufty you've given me loads to catch up on later!


I've given me loads to catch myself up with too


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

...

...







:...... :


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## CNT36 (Jan 21, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> I allow myself to listen to this corker once a month.



It's a treat for sure.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Wait what


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Please hold, an agent will be with you shortly.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Hey "Joe" ...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Ergat flow


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Doom Nobl


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Mud bloom


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)

Violet  Elvi Shed

(Hi,) Violet! She lived!  💜


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## yield (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## yield (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## yield (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Perfect Timing


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 22, 2021)

Like  Sandy Denny/Fairport Convention /Steeleye Span jamming with the Byrds


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


yield said:


>





yield said:


>





yield said:


>





The39thStep said:


> Like  Sandy Denny/Fairport Convention /Steeleye Span jamming with the Byrds




If I didn't know better, I'd swear you lot had been bugging my flat last night


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

bupport subble Dirst Fate

Linear sequence of YouTube .














Nice


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

I kept shouting mark Noble and then asthma -and-crying with laughter and making him honk because i broke him with untitled goose game and we're buying it because bubbles who play together stay together, no string or superglue needed.





He brought me love hearts and refreshers and I asked if he was trying to kill me because diabetes 


Then I ate loads of his black magic and made him eat the raspberry heaven because why the fuck would anyone make anything so evil and release it into the world?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Where did you go to get that... 
Hat????


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Thaw (Jan 22, 2021)

Kordz & Giorgi Zagareli [Live at Lolita Tbilisi / 10.03.2017] - YouTube

I dont know why its doesn't show the video preview. It used to when I did this once upon a time


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Thaw said:


> Kordz & Giorgi Zagareli [Live at Lolita Tbilisi / 10.03.2017] - YouTube


Pressing that link induced comedy button mashing


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## moody (Jan 22, 2021)

listening to a few tracks by this guy, kind of electronic poppy soul, quite nice actually.

the video is very nice too.


----------



## moody (Jan 22, 2021)

another by the same guy, this one a little funkier, very unique style.


----------



## magneze (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 22, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>



Every time I hear the intro to "Mama", I half expect it to break into the _Jeeves and Wooster_ theme tune!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Just hitting next on Fringe YouTube auto-play and planning a full context while series sesh it few...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 22, 2021)

Jon Anderson is completely fucking mental. A space cadet amomgst space cadets! I love him.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Ina good way not a sleeping with the fishes way. Yay duality


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Haunted algorithm


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2021)

tufty79 said:


>




Snap! I’ve been listening to a lot of James today. That’s one of my favourites


And so is this one


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> Snap! I’ve been listening to a lot of James today. That’s one of my favourites
> 
> 
> And so is this one



Shut the front door


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Kathleen Hanna (Bikini Kill)  11th January 2021
					

Playing Pop, Post Punk. Braindead presents an NTS takeover from Bikini Kill frontwoman Kathleen Hanna, celebrating the release of a t-shirt, the band’s first collaborative merch in their storied thirty year history. All profits from the shirt will go towards feminist non-profit Peace Sisters.




					www.nts.live


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 22, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Shut the front door



???


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 22, 2021)

Man crush confirmed!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 22, 2021)

Elpenor said:


> ???


I'm not entirely sure what it means specifically, but I   was taught it as an explanation  of surprise and it pops out when weird coincidences happen. Sorry about that!
I hadn't heard that song before.


----------



## Elpenor (Jan 23, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I'm not entirely sure what it means specifically, but I   was taught it as an explanation  of surprise and it pops out when weird coincidences happen. Sorry about that!
> I hadn't heard that song before.



 Aha makes sense!

it’s a relatively newer one, Spotify keeps suggesting it and I quite like it now. Algorithm doing its job clearly!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> Man crush confirmed!



I think mine suddenly became obvious to me earlier


----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Unboxed, in order.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Local Man Ruins Everything
					

Ah, how I love this song. William Campbell and Kevin MacNeil (mentioned elsewhere on this blog – go hunt the archives!) live in Stornoway on the Isle Of Lewis. William, as a young pup, wa…




					thecroft.wordpress.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

! ❤️❣️🏆


----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Jan 23, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> PricelessTrifle  have you ever had anything to do with the cribs' singwriting process?



On one of my more coherent days, perhaps.

I jest. But do I take that as compliment, then? I quite enjoyed (the music/lyrics). Lately I’m quite down, myself; my frame of mind is the apotheosis of doomer at the moment.



Slowly realizing that I can no longer remember who I am, or rather, if I even am, any longer. It was a year ago now I was just learning how to be myself again, remembering what love was (‘love’); that lasted five months. Seems eons ago, now.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

PricelessTrifle said:


> On one of my more coherent days, perhaps.
> 
> I jest. But do I take that as compliment, then? I quite enjoyed (the music/lyrics). Lately I’m quite down, myself; my frame of mind is the apotheosis of doomer at the moment.
> 
> ...



It was a massive complement. And I will elaborate furthe after coffee.  Hope your day is ok, whichever you you are or not, and stay safe as you can,  you (lovely baby emu lookalike) PricelessTrifle princess truffle x


These are the only remaining black magics from a super special on off magical evening that I don't care if I dreamed the other day.  Including the rejected raspberry 
horror 


Tag yrself


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Limejuice (Jan 23, 2021)

Today, I am mostly listening to a neighbour's dog barking and this:


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Limejuice said:


> Today, I am mostly listening to a neighbour's dog barking and this:



Gorgeous.


Thank you X


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

!!!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Ham Sudson


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

#asthechangekicksinwearelistening #moonshinefreeze


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Place holder


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

{(B [ooo)k]MARK}NOBLE


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Boom! who knew this was out in the wild PricelessTrifle my unarmed walrus diamond mine x



Basically I have seen a lot of myself in you and vice Versa over the years. I worry about us both, and keep an eye on us both if I can


this song is REALLY sad but the video is pure joy 🐾*only watch and or listen if that's safe enough to experience without triggering chaos* x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

``


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 23, 2021)

Chumbawamba . Bad Dog


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

<smug owl face>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

^ that's a new one on me
I was trying to find some yeastie girls that wasn't "you suck" and wondered what would happen


Who knows what hilarious relevance this will hold


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> ^ that's a new one on me
> I was trying to find some yeastie girls that wasn't "you suck" and wondered what would happen
> 
> 
> Who knows what hilarious relevance this will hold



Omg


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Omg



Oh my GOD


PricelessTrifle fancy being my Gonzo attorney in a hilarious rollercoaster comedragedy road dream trip?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Me and Pete are trying things we thought we didn't or shouldn't like 



She is supervising monitor of the organise the home recycling depot caturday action


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Pupport Supple

[


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Small mutually controlled explosion solo spot being held.














***


----------



## danski (Jan 23, 2021)

African Headcharge - My life in a hole in the ground.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

⛑️❣️


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)

Yes.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 23, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 24, 2021)

Well you've got to be sad. Why of course it's The Cure dammit 

See you in three hours. Still alive


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)

I love Bob's harmonica playing generally.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

**


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)

It won't come _from _telly.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Humberto said:


> It won't come _from _telly.


It's already been prophecised by yo la tengo


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)

Such a good break "I am the ressurection"


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)

Lol at 'the devil has the best tunes'


----------



## Humberto (Jan 24, 2021)

I didn't lol though unfortunately


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 24, 2021)

She's been diagnosed by some stupid fuck.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

36 min to fill well


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

*







->->->


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

[]


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

**


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Matching musical meme  technical term


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

When there's nothing left to burn
You have to set yourself on fire


God that was strange to see you again
Introduced by a friend of a friend
Smiled and said, "Yes, I think we've met before"
In that instant it started to pour
Captured a taxi despite all the rain
We drove in silence across Pont Champlain
*And all of the time you thought I was sad
I was trying to remember your name
This scar is a fleck on my porcelain skin
Tried to reach deep but you couldn't get in
Now you're outside me
You see all the beauty
Repent all your sin
It's nothing but time and a face that you lose
I chose to feel it and you couldn't choose
I'll write you a postcard
I'll send you the news
From a house down the road from real love
Live through this, and you won't look back*
Live through this, and you won't look back
Live through this, and you won't look back
There's one thing I want to say, so *I'll be brave
You were what I wanted
I gave what I gave
I'm not sorry I met you
I'm not sorry it's over
I'm not sorry there's nothing to say
I'm not sorry there's nothing to save



sh*


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

(sh)


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

!



!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

...... 





..


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

writing a king/queen shorthand dictionary (which autocarrot put as fictionary  )


Eg
Ninja = throw
Firestick = lighter

Ninja the firestick = please could you pass the nearest lighter at your earliest convenience

Are you trying to kill me? = My blood sugars are insanely high. Confusion combined with emotional overwhelm makes this worse, and puts me at risk of an art attack and/or short term possible permanent coronary trouble, which is best avoided tbh.

I'm not calling the cops, you're calling the cops = I just accidentally headbutted YOU, you fool. Your kind offer of reporting yourself for assault was well meant, and I would have willingly lent you my phone, but I think, sir, that I am the real assailanty culprit

Mark Noble: mrknbl¥


----------



## Chilli.s (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

👨‍🚒🏆mrknbl


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

..and I said perfect timing this only goes up to 11. And then we talked strings theory and he made pluperfect past present and future tense and then massaged out my shoulder knots.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

#getluckydaughter
#everybodyknows


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 24, 2021)

Goes well with the lockdown sunday snow, the white stuff outside that is.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 24, 2021)

And continuing that theme....


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes it's true. I'm a sad prog addict


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> View attachment 251165View attachment 251166View attachment 251167View attachment 251168View attachment 251169
> []
> 
> []
> ...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

July 12 2018 : his side of an #awkwardduet


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Holy shit that's one hell of an easter egg plot twist
#orangesarenottheonlybrute
#bigcake
#happy(half)birthday
#teatime epiphany
#hamsutchinson


#queensofnewyork
#LemonEntryMyDearWatson



Shut the front door but not the top flat top one when you come back.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Hold.my.cat.



youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBx93mvRaAiO1Us7itP0yt0u9MiHdWXj8


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBx93mvRaAiPj-CkZ1wDrXqWOg6Soam1Z


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Youtube.com/playlist?list=PLBx93mvRaAiN4z0C0zGwWAWWzJVecvz87


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Unpeeling tangerines mindfully


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

Toast for tea, along with archived playlists





#RewildYrLove #YaceBrourself


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)

<- on the subject of prog rock, I always deny being a fan, then realise I'm a total yes man


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 24, 2021)

Can't wait for the full version


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> Can't wait for the full version


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

..and I kept giving him a Sharp Look because wtf was that noise in the chimney then boom! There was a fur flurry and he said yeah, I knew it would be Sam, and I SCREAMED and then he said Pete, I meant Pete, not Sam and then I showed him the film of Sam mew well in 2018 who was going to live with post rehab Sudson and then we just were quiet for a bit


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

..and I said I am a hypervigilance celibate cat lady and don't usually let humans in my home; when I do they are never men.  I don't drink.  I will sit on the futon if you take the sofa.

Can I move nearer?

This is about today and it means everything and nothing to both of us.

Why is the YouTube TV glitching?

Can I touch your hair?

Can I...?

Oh. It's restarted. You like this band, then? Is this going to be Our Song?
You say they don't know their own lyrics and it's about geese not geese? I trust your judgement more than that berninger guy's...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

We were here we were here xxxx

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

And he said I'm off shop to get ( x ) I'll be back in an hour
In 2018 I said ok and then launched a vulnerable missing persons police sweep after 12 hours and then got a surprise doorstep present after 12 hours
In 2021, I said lol see you next week, young man. I am allowed to call you that bc I'm 70s and you're 80s, but only on the cusp and really what's a year between geese? And then we ran around a bit tracing our historic footprints and flashback zones and ptsd triggers and worked out that mutual incoherence was fine if we gave each other time and space to listen, process, listen again, think, reprocess and then repeat back, to check we had understood each other correctly, which happened a lot before the controlled explosiveBoom on 21.1.21 but with everyone else around me.


Double tap.




[]

I have been driving myself mad trying to find 2 specific song's from DJ 💰👛💲s headlong into headonism mixtape gift full of songs that reminded him of me

I couldn't find this one only because I was convinced it was by mystery jets. I just googled the lyrics without the band name and ping!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

...step into a room of all p!nk hair lol


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

It's you! It's me! It's the worker's bomb!
It's u2tome2u
WAAUN(#WeAreAllUrbanNow)
PLU (#PeopleLikeUs © bluey when he put me up the first night in 07)


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

I got the key I got the secret if you need further guidance pm for a surprise

#urbancookiemonster
#maninashed
#legend


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

... favourite dress...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

...


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Breakfast tome


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Blessed by mrknbl


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

too sugary for crows


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

7 was his lucky licky number
#swift

This came up first on a search for The madness ™ 7 album


#tailorswiftseven



I keep forgetting my potential timebomb heart


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Oh ffs


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

No explanation, no Apologies.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

/secret archives


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

The Obsessive's Obsessive
					

Three former Austinites find Darryl Donaldson, 'Donnie Darko's '#1 Fan'




					www.austinchronicle.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Trolling the DWP pup automated IVR by playing this at it and it tells me it is sorry but it does not understand and I just remembered I have two phones, one to baffle and one to record and that's a bit good


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Raver Drew used to run off cackling to the pub singing bits of this at me when he wanted to mischief me up. We also had the pub chips, pub chips and a cappuccino song. Last time I actually saw him was hilarious x

I think it's safe to unlock the darko box


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

found my senseless diaries I kept for ten years later and got brave enough to peek


Spoiler: What



What

((Past me))


----------



## brogdale (Jan 25, 2021)

1993; the year I learnt to believe in beauty.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 1993; the year I learnt to believe in beauty.



Same :❤️✴️


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jan 25, 2021)

>


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

[]


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

savoloysam said:


>



❤️❣️🖤🐾💃


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 25, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> ❤❣🖤🐾💃



I just have to play Wicked Garden now, my favourite of theirs!


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> I just have to play Wicked Garden now, my favourite of theirs!


Banger!  No, seriously you just reminded me that sausage is in the oven.

I forgot to switch it off last night 



...I described fishco to him and asked what he would play Right Now to fill the dancefloor and that happened and I had to get my inhaler.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

And then suddenly






I had to Apologise (well, I didn't have to, I chose to) for fracturing his reality's the next day


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

I couldn't find my needles  so ate without Insulin  I've just found one on the settee by my dinner.

I'll just have to have two teas tonight


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

editor said:


>



I was going to ask if you wanted to dance on here editor but I was too shy.




Thank you for taking control when I lose it ❣️


----------



## editor (Jan 25, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I am a poor show jumper. I either refuse or just run through obstacles cackling like a ... Goose?
> 
> View attachment 247909View attachment 247911
> 
> ...



Can you not clutter up this thread with huge off-topic photos please?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

Oh. 
I think I just read the room wrong again. Horribly wrong.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

It's ok I have nicotine patches and a internet connection and a YouTube I'll be fine guys x


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Can you not clutter up this thread with huge off-topic photos please?


Invoking Reasonable adjustments under the EA2010 (protected characteristic: disability).

Thank you


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

*





^ is where my head earworms to otherwise unless I go on as I have been doing for weeks. I do not like it. Thank you.*


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 25, 2021)

**


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

See also: stress asthma which you know also could easily kill me, in addition to the diabetes and heart Stuff. Ta.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


>



LemonEntry! Ta Humberto x


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

Keeping ok?


----------



## albionism (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Keeping ok?


I think so. I hope so  I'm trying :
I'm keeping going, at least...


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

Good.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

I like the Haines polarity reversing universe better


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

saint


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

😇


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

I like Pope Francis and think he is a tremendous influence. But this is a saint. Why not anyway?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Here is a writing saint


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

And another.  

I am unsure about vdavid foster Wallace at the moment, so will hold back on that one.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


>



Indeed and yes and yes.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Here is a writing saint




Thanks


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

Funny fucker


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> Indeed and yes and yes.


In fact, he had me when I started screaming in the middle of the road and he didn't run.
I apparently had him from the moment I started shovelling vegetable couscous with cherries for afters into my face with my hands like a bin raccoon


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Thanks


You're welcome


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Funny fucker


I know I am  that's one of my diamond qualities, according to one of my support workers


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

I caught up with the other earlier, talked Taylor swift, upcoming appointments with weird people that I might just go full incoherent Tufty at, and it ended by her promising to Google the pigeons told me to shoplift for full context because no time to explain


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

tufty79 said:


> I caught up with the other earlier, talked Taylor swift, upcoming appointments with weird people that I might just go full incoherent Tufty at, and it ended by her promising to Google the pigeons told me to shoplift for full context because no time to explain



And she was fine with all the weird shit that troubled me the last week, as am I, I think. 



And I told her my biggest shiniest not that secret  secret that I told you last week Humberto and she was just


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


>



Don't we all?


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

You need to get grammarly!


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

if your're going to wipe your arse yo NEED Grammarly


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

I realized trying to listen to someone speak over autoplay candy crush adverts is one of my insanity triggers.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

This, on the other hand, is not. Unless I press play on every post on this thread at the same time.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

I think that


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

I can't say any more in case they get me 🤑


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)

I might do a Royal Rumble with Boris, Rishi and Rees-Mogg. Wearing an EU flag.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I might do a Royal Rumble with Boris, Rishi and Rees-Mogg. Wearing an EU flag.


I will cheerleader you on with homemade pompoms


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I might do a Royal Rumble with Boris, Rishi and Rees-Mogg. Wearing an EU flag.


Actually no need for conflict

Just 

^ (relevant instructions to accompany music)


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

The comments on all the band YouTube posts I post make my heart proud


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

[/URL]


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

One more time for the 🍋🌍🧠👊



Before someone calls the manager on my phone


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


> I can't say any more in case they get me 🤑


That needs an upside down madness smile TBF 🙃


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

The earlier baffled moment made me forget to Insulin and second dinner. Like a Pavlovian response


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

__





						Watch this story by Taylor Nation on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Oh and I walked out of church yesterday because of men who know it all and don't listen. 


Ham sutchinson / whoever that little shit is tried his damnedest to break me last week, and then stalked me there earlier in the week.


Nobody should feel scared in a church. Especially not of a ginger troll shitposter internet Artistbwho looks disgustingly familiar.


My initial appraisal of it being a sacred space was badly horribly wrong - it's a really scared space. they scare the holy crap out of me since the most recent targeted service. It's a space of terror, not love. Fuck that, god won't be best pleased. Vicars shouldn't troll or share confidential conversations with the audience via Knowingly Relevant Sermons (which were absolutely not interpolation on my part) referencing my 'confession'. 

Priests shouldn't shame individual congregation members mid service.

They're just another set of brocialists with "god on their side" and an agenda that centres the core group  and smashes anything that threatens it.  Fuck that, that house of dog  needs demolishing.
I was ten steps ahead of the  conversations all along, I just didn't let on.  Fucking cults.

Sam did say that wherever he was supposed to die (and prefixed that with  even it it was a fake death) would be a portal to hell  with a warning about plastic pastors and wider bad things., Which naturally I  ignored.



I'm building my building out of a sofa cushion fort, thank you.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Off to lick a stranger's armpit.


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)

Run


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## tufty79 (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 26, 2021)

Signors Y Senioras.....


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 26, 2021)

Love the instrumental jam at the end of the full length version  😍


----------



## tufty79 (Jan 27, 2021)

. hypocritical indignation


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 27, 2021)

What is going to happen to this thread now that Tufty has been banned?


----------



## Argonia (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## moody (Jan 27, 2021)

skewed electronic jazz bobbins, pretty funky too.

pretty strange video


----------



## moody (Jan 27, 2021)

trippy groovy 60s/70s pop sort of tune, nice.


----------



## savoloysam (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 27, 2021)

What happened to Tuffty? 

Edit: Didn't know about the ban list. 



			https://www.urban75.net/forums/banned-users-list/
		


Hopefully editor will let him/her back after a period in the sin bin


----------



## NoXion (Jan 27, 2021)

I'm not usually a fan of Eminem, but this song fucking slaps:


----------



## NoXion (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Jan 27, 2021)

Co-incidence


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## yield (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2021)

Nice feel


----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2021)

I ain't.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 29, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> What happened to Tuffty?
> 
> Edit: Didn't know about the ban list.
> 
> ...


I hope she's OK and will be back soon.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## purves grundy (Jan 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



I was reminiscing about old gigs the other day. Green Day in Hull and then at Wigan, in December 1991, is fondly remembered. They did a nativity play in Wigan, hilarious.
Couldn't listen to them after Dookie though.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## BlanketAddict (Jan 29, 2021)

I discovered the Graceland album by Paul Simon via a cheap eBay cd purchase last week. 
Benn on constant in-the-car-to-work ever since.


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 30, 2021)

He will take you by the hand


----------



## Humberto (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 30, 2021)

fuck this shit


----------



## Humberto (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 30, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> I was reminiscing about old gigs the other day. Green Day in Hull and then at Wigan, in December 1991, is fondly remembered. They did a nativity play in Wigan, hilarious.
> Couldn't listen to them after Dookie though.


Ah, I've been a fan of theirs since I was 13. Dookie was my gateway album!


----------



## purves grundy (Jan 30, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Ah, I've been a fan of theirs since I was 13. Dookie was my gateway album!


Yeah it's a great album. I'd been an avid collector of various hardcore genres since the late 80s and had picked up a few Green Day 7"s - it was clear even then, before that scene started to get popular, that they were destined for big things. Marketable talent and wit. Here's a track from that Wigan gig. Twas a few days before Christmas, indescribable fun. Familiar faces stagediving. Oh the memories...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jan 30, 2021)

one of his best


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## imposs1904 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2021)

God help us when being a socialist is officially 'anti-social'.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2021)

Or being deemed too socialist.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2021)

Foxes shagging


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 1, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Foxes shagging


 Same here, they make a heck of a row!


----------



## Humberto (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Omnituens (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 2, 2021)

Someone has dubbed over their own techno onto the Coup Aerobics class:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 3, 2021)

Is Tufty back yet?


----------



## Argonia (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 3, 2021)

Reminds me of our holidays in Turkey, it was a favourite of the various bands that performed for us. A lovely upbeat tune.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Is Tufty back yet?


I believe her ban was lifted today but she hasn't posted yet. Hope she's all right.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## VfromtheG (Feb 4, 2021)

Going out to all the working class frontline oppressed mofos who gotta work for their families food x


----------



## Argonia (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 4, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I believe her ban was lifted today but she hasn't posted yet. Hope she's all right.



Ban has been made permanent.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Feb 4, 2021)

Bit of Gareth Sager from his album on a Creeping Bent last year. Davey Henderson on vocals.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2021)

NOFX have got a new album out soon haven't they, LeytonCatLady?


----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 5, 2021)

Argonia said:


> NOFX have got a new album out soon haven't they, LeytonCatLady?


Oh yes, Single Album, due out on 26th of this month.

NOFX Announce New Album, 'Single Album'  for anyone else who's interested...


----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2021)

25 years since this came out, and 25 years since I left school and went to university.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 5, 2021)

It's so quiet in here now without Tufty


----------



## savoloysam (Feb 5, 2021)

Frankie says "Rage Hard"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 6, 2021)

Knew you would like that one, LeytonCatLady


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2021)

Danke schon Argonia ! Are you into the Bouncing Souls?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 6, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


>




One of the best albums ever made. I saw them at Hammersmith in 1979, Communique had just been released, they played all of both albums. They are terrific in the studio,. but live they had an urgency, a rawness, that was breathtaking.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 6, 2021)

Basically MM with Hawkwind.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 6, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Danke schon Argonia ! Are you into the Bouncing Souls?




Bitte sehr LCL! Bouncing Souls a new one on me, sounds good


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 6, 2021)

Sasaferrato said:


> One of the best albums ever made. I saw them at Hammersmith in 1979, Communique had just been released, they played all of both albums. They are terrific in the studio,. but live they had an urgency, a rawness, that was breathtaking.


I probably missed chances to see them live...
It's only the first album that hooked me - overlapped with the punk scene I was quite into - before I took off in other directions .... I hate that it's called "dad rock"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 6, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I probably missed chances to see them live...
> It's only the first album that hooked me - overlapped with the punk scene I was quite into - before I took off in other directions .... I hate that it's called "dad rock"



I saw them in Berlin in 1981 at the Eissporthalle 20th May. It was warm that year, and it was like a sauna.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2021)

Version etc.......


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2021)

Herb of the field will be the Healing of the Nation


----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Feb 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## VfromtheG (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Doodler (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Hollis (Feb 8, 2021)

Mid-70s Roxy Music.  Only discovered this song the other day.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)

`


----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)

SAVE ME JESUS


----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)

not jebus you 6 year olds


----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2021)

I can play this


----------



## NoXion (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 9, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 10, 2021)

I can't stop listening to this one


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Feb 10, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 11, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 11, 2021)

Reminds me of the upstairs bar at Heaven on Friday nights


----------



## Doodler (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 12, 2021)

I was also listening earlier to Filter's "It Can Never Be the Same" but I posted it in the cat thread by mistake...


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## redcogs (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 12, 2021)

Waddle and Hoddle are on BBC Five Live in a minute.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Feb 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Feb 13, 2021)

Always stops me in my tracks when it comes on shuffle.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Feb 13, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



Man there's some heavy shit on this thread at the moment. I guess people are feeling the anxt right now.

Here's my contribution, forgot how good this was:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 13, 2021)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Man there's some heavy shit on this thread at the moment. I guess people are feeling the anxt right now.
> 
> Here's mine contribution, forgot how good this was:



Oh, I've found Hatebreed cathartic to listen to and scream along with since I was an angry 17-year-old! It didn't make me very popular with my housemates at the time...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## redcogs (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2021)

That's a 12-string guitar


----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2021)

Post Buddy Holly tragedy pre - Beatles there was 'surf'. Well strange though.


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Feb 15, 2021)

some misspelling in the lyrics (and godawful font choice), but I miss this era of deathcore (roughly 2004-2010ish) so much; all the newer bands I’ve heard - and I follow a bunch of metal pages, so Ive heard quite a few - are so generic, and tedious, and a majority of the lyrics I hear may as well have been plucked straight out of a 2001 nu metal album


----------



## Argonia (Feb 15, 2021)

Saw them live in Brighton in the 1990s.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)

First ever metal band I listened to that wasn't Slipknot.


----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## redcogs (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## muvva (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2021)

I like the YouTube comment that this song makes me want to destroy everything.


----------



## Argonia (Feb 16, 2021)

Magrudergrind make me feel like an angst-ridden teeanger again.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## petee (Feb 16, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

sublime. doesn't age.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## redcogs (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 17, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Feb 17, 2021)

Always reminds me of getting ready to go out.  A big slice of cheese

Get out and take that dog with you.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Feb 18, 2021)

Do you know this one Ground Elder? Feeling this
2 minutes of gold


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 18, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Do you know this one Ground Elder? Feeling this
> 2 minutes of gold


I was going to say I didn't know it, but then I looked on Discogs and saw it was already on my wants list   Just had a look on Facebook and it seems the band are still active.

On repeat play this week round my place


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Feb 18, 2021)

RIP


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 18, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> RIP



one of the best. love you roy. not as much as i roy tho!


----------



## Fairweather (Feb 18, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm six foot eleven/that's an inch under seven/but that don't cut no ice/when you're a little short, short, short/...on love


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 19, 2021)

Righteous Brothers B Sides


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## purves grundy (Feb 19, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



Blimey, was just listening to the timeless classic Feel The Darkness the other day


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 19, 2021)

Argonia said:


>



What's Ben up to these days?


----------



## Argonia (Feb 19, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> What's Ben up to these days?



Don'r know; what happened after he assaulted that fan?


----------



## purves grundy (Feb 19, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Don'r know; what happened after he assaulted that fan?


Yeah, a nadir moment if there ever was one. I know they split as a result, not sure if they ever reformed or he went on to other projects?


----------



## Argonia (Feb 19, 2021)

purves grundy said:


> Yeah, a nadir moment if there ever was one. I know they split as a result, not sure if they ever reformed or he went on to other projects?



There was an album last year I think.


----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 19, 2021)

Paid 15 quid for the Yankee import for this mix when it come out, had it on the decks a min ago, bit o me doin singalong style, still love this...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 19, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 20, 2021)

MetalHeads radio, from São Paulo in Brazil. My new best friend 

Listen to Metal Heads from São Paulo SP live on Radio Garden

Metal Heads


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 20, 2021)




----------



## petee (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## mojo pixy (Feb 21, 2021)

Sunday morning .. time for some Radio Paysan, from San, Mali 

Listen to live San radio on Radio Garden

Radio Paysan Fm


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## petee (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 21, 2021)

YERR


----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2021)

!2-string slide and a voice


----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## yield (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 22, 2021)




----------



## dilute micro (Feb 22, 2021)

Wrote the song.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 23, 2021)

Sister Rosetta Tharpe guitar solos


----------



## hipipol (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 23, 2021)

Portuguese band


----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2021)

The rich man shall be poor, and the poor man shall be rich, in this life or the next. Said Jesus.

Now:


----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2021)

Fascists think they can make us blink.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 24, 2021)

am lonely


----------



## hipipol (Feb 24, 2021)




----------



## StillOnFire (Feb 24, 2021)

Jetstream Pony - Trapped in Amber
Fantastic band. I've met the lead singer Beth at a few AFC Croydon Athletic matches of all places, really nice person.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2021)

Cat a fe Rule...


----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2021)

Dont believe its Congo sounds soooooooo Ed Solo and Dekline - like it...but.....
Hear this, whadya fink etc........


----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 25, 2021)

Propa steppas classic....


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Feb 26, 2021)

Listening to this banger on loop


----------



## lodza (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## lodza (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Feb 26, 2021)

I am so predictable lol


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## yield (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 27, 2021)

Mornin......


----------



## lodza (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## lodza (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Feb 27, 2021)

Fucking classic this one,


----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## savoloysam (Feb 27, 2021)

Kill me


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 27, 2021)

savoloysam said:


> Kill me



used to have a bit of a crush on her


----------



## savoloysam (Feb 27, 2021)

Me too had a right teenage horn over her.


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2021)

Does so much with so few notes and words


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 28, 2021)

JAZZ FLUTE!!


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 28, 2021)

Bootlegged Cooke........


----------



## Argonia (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 28, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

Now I can't get it out of my head...


----------



## brogdale (Mar 1, 2021)

_You're a slave to money, then you die._

Economics.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Mar 1, 2021)

_**_


----------



## Humberto (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2021)

Reading 1994, back in innocent pre-pandemic days


----------



## flypanam (Mar 2, 2021)

Just got in touch with someone I used to know, haven't talked in 15 years. Asked him what he's been up to, he sent me this. He's the singer/guitarist.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 3, 2021)

Fortunately not Christian rock, despite the name.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 4, 2021)

Massive at Mingles, back in ye Hat Boy times


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 4, 2021)

Joss Stone - Midnight Train to Georgia.

Not the same as the gorgeous voice of Gladys Knight, but good.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## dilute micro (Mar 5, 2021)

These 3 are great together


----------



## petee (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2021)

Feel the greatest guitar player is under apprecieted


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## petee (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)

ooh


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)

girl likes me


----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 7, 2021)

It's not that I don't like people, (even though I say why presume?) or don't want to be happy. or take myself too seriously.

Just I wouldn't make anyone happy cos I'm fucked with mental and physical and issues. I mean it's real.


----------



## AnnO'Neemus (Mar 7, 2021)

I was just watching a film and this track featured in it, Know Your Rights by The Clash, which I really liked, albeit not my usual cup of tea.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Mation (Mar 7, 2021)

Apropos of nothing other than it popped into my head, and I love it.

Gil Scott Heron - Winter in America


----------



## Mation (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh, and this. All of this.


----------



## magneze (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)

Dropkick Murphys - "Famous For Nothing".


----------



## waxoyl (Mar 7, 2021)

New pisser 12 inch on TNS.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## Mation (Mar 7, 2021)

magneze said:


>



Like a hawk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 7, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)

Orella Negra are a really good innovative Portuguese band


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)

Ramones' "Sheena Is a Punk Rocker".


----------



## Argonia (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)

Argonia said:


>



I was away from the computer and I can't post links on my phone.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 8, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I was away from the computer and I can't post links on my phone.



My phone was constructed in about 1544 and doesn't do internet or anything so I can relate.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 9, 2021)

Daft publiuc schoolboys


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 9, 2021)

This bloke goes round filming and recording Portuguese people playing instruments or singing or speaking  then remixes  them into songs


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## petee (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Mar 10, 2021)

Dire Straights - Going Home (Theme from Local Hero).


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## lodza (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## lodza (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Mar 12, 2021)

Never heard this before and its fucking good


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## HarmonyFlow (Mar 13, 2021)

View attachment Kalani Bob & Remegel - The Cheese & Pickle EP - Deep Breath (1).mp4


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2021)

Lord daniel I will box your chin


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## BlanketAddict (Mar 13, 2021)

Arrived this morning, cheap eBay purchase. 
Had all these when they came out but lost over time. 
Re-listened to this morning, still ace. 

Maybe it's an age/reminiscing thing but my 90's collection is (re)growing and gets the most airtime, especially on the car commute!


----------



## hipipol (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2021)

45:33 by LCD Soundsystem.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2021)

"Are You Receiving" by Killing Joke.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 13, 2021)

You've all probably noticed I'm on a bit of a Killing Joke trip today...


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## yield (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 14, 2021)

Slightly different perspective - women's voice in anarcho punk.


----------



## mx wcfc (Mar 14, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



Oh god, please let me die beneath her fists!  🤪


----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## lodza (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 16, 2021)

The Bible is quite mysterious at times 





I believe it. A year or 10000 isn't my place to say.


----------



## lodza (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 16, 2021)

Superb band, heard them for the first time today.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 16, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Oh god, please let me die beneath her fists!  🤪



I like Nick Cave, but not The Birthday Party.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Mar 16, 2021)

Found this on You tube.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## petee (Mar 16, 2021)

this was their first track, on their first album. i can't think of another band that announced itself like this.


----------



## zahir (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Mar 17, 2021)

Beautiful on a Spring day.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 17, 2021)

Play this standing on me head


----------



## Humberto (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Hollis (Mar 18, 2021)

Breakfast music


----------



## Argonia (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 18, 2021)

I put Dildo Baggins into Google on a whim and came up with this.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## albionism (Mar 19, 2021)

I totally love this duo called Xibling.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## 8ball (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 19, 2021)




----------



## planetgeli (Mar 19, 2021)

Contains the excellent line "We don't trouble your banana"

But if you continue to burn up the herbs, we gonna burn down the cane fields


----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Favelado (Mar 21, 2021)

Fantastic new single. Starts out very chilled and builds into something else as it goes along.


----------



## Favelado (Mar 21, 2021)

Also new


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 21, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Mar 23, 2021)

Nice easy cover of a stone cold classic.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 24, 2021)

Mornin, rise n shine......


----------



## magneze (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 24, 2021)

Went to university with this chap


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 25, 2021)

I remember in the 1990s there was the Pearl Jam v Nirvana debate. So I am finally getting round to hearing the opposition.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 25, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 25, 2021)

Not a bad cover, little rigid, but not bad


----------



## Argonia (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 26, 2021)

Argonia said:


>



I always associate that song with Tim and Dawn finally kissing in the last episode of _The Office_!


----------



## Argonia (Mar 26, 2021)

Ah yes


----------



## Argonia (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 26, 2021)

RIP Apex


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

just finsished two months or so of listening to lalmost entirely Neutral Milk Hotel. great band


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)

let it get going^


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 27, 2021)

Listen to Insanity
					





					insanityradio.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2021)

Clocks go forward, so fast forward style and as Peter KIng says " The watch a wheh me wear a gie me good time..." yeah provided you fast forward 1 hr tonite....


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 27, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## yield (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## yield (Mar 28, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## bmd (Mar 29, 2021)

Really really love Jones right now.


----------



## Argonia (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 29, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


>



you just reminded me of a concert I'd long forgotten about. Violence in Islington. Almost 20 years ago. Fuck, forgot that night.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## petee (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 30, 2021)

completly fallen for this band. neutral milk hotel. always knew the name but never gave them a go


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 30, 2021)

hi mum!


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 31, 2021)

New York is decriminalising cannabis!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

Interesting crowd


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## blairsh (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## gosub (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 4, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 4, 2021)

was blaring from my car today. needs bassy speakers.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## moody (Apr 6, 2021)

just listened to this and thought, it's quite kate bush(ish) ... am i missing something?


----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## butcher (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## kalidarkone (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 7, 2021)

never got the beach boys. but the first song in this concert gave me an insight into why they are so loved. the energy and swagger in that first song. on my daily watching/listening list


----------



## Epona (Apr 7, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> never got the beach boys. but the first song in this concert gave me an insight into why they are so loved. the energy and swagger in that first song. on my daily watching/listening list




One of them got quite heavily involved with Charles Manson iirc.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 7, 2021)

Epona said:


> One of them got quite heavily involved with Charles Manson iirc.


oh yes, badly.

just love the energy in that song. scratch beneath the cheesy surface and there's something primal and raw there, in my view anyway. and the lead singer has the half arsed charisma thing going to a T. 

still can't make it hrough their albums though!


----------



## Humberto (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> never got the beach boys. but the first song in this concert gave me an insight into why they are so loved. the energy and swagger in that first song. on my daily watching/listening list



I've always liked them , a very uneven catalogue but there are some real gems.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 8, 2021)

The39thStep said:


> I've always liked them , a very uneven catalogue but there are some real gems.


I don't want to sound hyperbolic but I think that first song, in that concert, has something of the genius about it - just the energy and the balance of the parts. Behind the shiny vaneer there's demons and rawness.


----------



## zahir (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2021)

This is for you stethoscope xx


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 9, 2021)

At this sad time, let's have some reflective, appropriate sounds.


----------



## red & green (Apr 9, 2021)

..


----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 10, 2021)

(i'm tempted to start an 80s wtf videos thread)


----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## ginger_syn (Apr 10, 2021)

Radio 3 and a snoring dog.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 10, 2021)




----------



## petee (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2021)

I thought this was the less shit one, the music speaks for itself, whoppers spoil it a bit with their sads


----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2021)

Several photos that were obviously not Johnson I mean.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 12, 2021)

Evening Humberto


----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2021)

Hello


----------



## yield (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 12, 2021)




----------



## moody (Apr 12, 2021)

lovely bit of 80s style reggae /pop/rock

got that mid tempo feel I love.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## Septimus Rufiji (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 13, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 15, 2021)

This Four Tet song Problem has been streaming since October I think


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2021)

teh hippehs


----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 16, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 17, 2021)

Was listening to this from Babar Luck.



exceptional stuff.  Amazing songwriter.


----------



## mx wcfc (Apr 17, 2021)

mx wcfc said:


> Was listening to this from Babar Luck.
> 
> 
> 
> exceptional stuff.  Amazing songwriter.



Ok, post fail.  Google him.


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## purves grundy (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 17, 2021)




----------



## redcogs (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2021)

They used an album cover that Jimi didn't like for being misogynistic


----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 18, 2021)

The poor and the needy are selfish and greedy on her terms


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 18, 2021)

Used to listen to this banger incessantly when I lived in Cambridge in 2010 and was trying to woo a Danish woman online, was sending her love cry vibes


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 19, 2021)

I'd never seen the video before.  Worth watching unless you're a bit squeamish.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## yield (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## ohmyliver (Apr 22, 2021)

I've been _really_ caining the f*ck out of Radio Soulwax's Cherry Moon on valium mix from about 10 years ago, which is basically a mix of early 90s mostly Belgian hoover, and proto gabba tracks slowed down to 115 bpm.   Which is a much more dealable with bpm for the middle aged person who enjoyed such tracks in the early 90s.   I wish it had Horsepower on it, because _that_ oscilating bassline would sound amazing slightly pitched down and slower.

.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Apr 23, 2021)

How about a couple of Friday night party starters


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## purves grundy (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

oh jesus this harmonica solo from Bob. other worldy. stick with it


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

i love him so much.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

"That wild, mercury sound..."


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 25, 2021)

not sure if he does a line there at the end


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 27, 2021)

Filthy slag thread


----------



## Argonia (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 27, 2021)

Bet this isn't good for epileptics...


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

discovered this mob during covid and have been listening daily.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 27, 2021)

my two kids are daniel johnson converts. wailing along with him in the car. fills me with pride.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 29, 2021)

Bjork - All is full of love


----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## nogojones (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## bmd (Apr 30, 2021)

Incredible. I'm not a massive fan of piano, at least not solo but my god, she blows my tiny mind.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (Apr 30, 2021)

I would say a guilty pleasure, but I really like this LP and I don't give a fuck if it's fashionable/unfashionable. Nothing i listen to is


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Apr 30, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (May 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 1, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (May 1, 2021)

I am letting YouTube take me where it will ... OK so far .


----------



## Humberto (May 1, 2021)




----------



## zahir (May 2, 2021)




----------



## bmd (May 2, 2021)

Love this. Read the description for more. Amazing.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 2, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (May 3, 2021)




----------



## izz (May 3, 2021)

ATOMIC SUPLEX "Who Do You Love?" (official music video) - YouTube


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 3, 2021)




----------



## magneze (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 3, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2021)

giving a lot of 50s rock and roll a visit. was always a resistant though could see the value in Elvis and Buddy, etc. i think its because my dad was always on about it.

and some of it is fucking exquisite:


----------



## BigMoaner (May 4, 2021)

starting to see why Dylan was so obsessed with it. i always wrote it off as cheesy and basic.


----------



## Virtual Blue (May 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2021)

It was Jimi Hendrix - Remember


----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 5, 2021)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 5, 2021)

The saddest sound of 2021. This really hits me


----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 7, 2021)




----------



## magneze (May 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 7, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 7, 2021)

I really miss this man 🥀


----------



## Siouxsie (May 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## bmd (May 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2021)

wow wee pretty scary


----------



## BigMoaner (May 8, 2021)

forgot how god this was/is


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Mation (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Mation (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Mation (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2021)




----------



## petee (May 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2021)




----------



## magneze (May 10, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 11, 2021)




----------



## magneze (May 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 12, 2021)




----------



## zahir (May 12, 2021)




----------



## Hollis (May 12, 2021)

My favourite bunnymen song..


----------



## Siouxsie (May 13, 2021)

🥀


----------



## Siouxsie (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 13, 2021)

These red cloaks and masks are beautiful. Remind me of Eyes wide shut.


----------



## Siouxsie (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 13, 2021)




----------



## magneze (May 14, 2021)

Never gets old.


----------



## Siouxsie (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 14, 2021)




----------



## magneze (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 14, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (May 14, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 15, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (May 15, 2021)

how i missed this band back then i don't know


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 15, 2021)




----------



## yield (May 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 15, 2021)

Badass name


----------



## Humberto (May 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 17, 2021)

Fancy learning some Maori ......scream if you want to go faster  


I saw them at Download a couple of years ago, I didn't know whether to clean their faces with a spit sodden hanky or start lactating, they were sooo young


----------



## Siouxsie (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 17, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (May 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2021)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 17, 2021)

Can't believe this is 3 years old already.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 18, 2021)

I really miss Skid Row...it's not the same without Sebastian.


----------



## Siouxsie (May 18, 2021)

80s videos don't you just love them  definitely a moment captured in time.
I love Tom's  mouth


----------



## Siouxsie (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (May 18, 2021)




----------



## zahir (May 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (May 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2021)

ewan mccol song of the iron road




ewan mccol dirty old town


----------



## petee (May 20, 2021)

Numbers said:


>




WOW


----------



## The39thStep (May 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2021)




----------



## moody (May 21, 2021)

easy greasy


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (May 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 22, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## ddraig (May 23, 2021)

Melyn gan Adwaith








						Adwaith: Melyn - album review
					

Adwaith, release their debut album this month. Simon Tucker sees if they have delivered on their obvious promise.




					louderthanwar.com


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## yield (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 24, 2021)




----------



## magneze (May 24, 2021)




----------



## yield (May 24, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (May 24, 2021)




----------



## glitch hiker (May 24, 2021)

Apparently I like Four Tet. Lush is a lovely track. I'm not desperate to hear more IDM in my life but this young fella seems interesting. 

Was listening to Drokk! The imaginary soundtrack to judge dredd by Geoff Barrow from Portishead and Ben Salisbury. Really would like to hear more like that. Just no IDM.


----------



## flypanam (May 24, 2021)




----------



## flypanam (May 24, 2021)

yield said:


>



Beautiful. Still gives me shivers. I finally managed to get my hands on a cd of it.


----------



## Argonia (May 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 25, 2021)




----------



## flypanam (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2021)

They all love the Blind Lemon's the kids nowadays


----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 26, 2021)




----------



## petee (May 27, 2021)




----------



## Doodler (May 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 27, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (May 27, 2021)

loud


----------



## Humberto (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 28, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (May 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 29, 2021)




----------



## petee (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2021)

Don't know why but I assumed they were a one hit wonder type, but no


----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 30, 2021)

Wish I was on some mushrooms right now


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (May 31, 2021)




----------



## petee (May 31, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (May 31, 2021)

Should have been Icelands Eurovision  entry


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## BlanketAddict (May 31, 2021)

I realise I am nearly a decade behind the times but the album Vision by Grimes has been on nonstop. In particular Oblivion and Genesis.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 31, 2021)




----------



## petee (May 31, 2021)




----------



## magneze (May 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (May 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)

Great choices, Argonia and Count Cuckula


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



You're on fire tonight!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 31, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> You're on fire tonight!


One of my neighbours listens to this sort of music (I often hear it through the wall) and I like some of it and you posting this band made me investigate further.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 31, 2021)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2021)

.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 2, 2021)

This heat makes me want to throw someone against a wall


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 2, 2021)

Actually its the Cocteau Twins guesting again....... love her voice


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Thaw (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 4, 2021)

Primark Fm!!¬


----------



## NoXion (Jun 4, 2021)

Spineshank, an underrated band:


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 4, 2021)

Note to television directors and producers......Never TELL James not to use profanity, _especially_ just before going onstage, politely ask him if he'll refrain from swearing with it being live. And _hope_ he'll comply 
This should have been King Nothing, hence the cover of Load in the background!
Suffice to say MTV banned them after this performance


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## moody (Jun 4, 2021)

listening a lot to this guy, don't know how to pin a genre on him but it's kind of low fi slow bass heavy electronic tunes with leftfield vocals. hope that helps.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 5, 2021)

I've prob' posted this before but I do love it and it's on.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 5, 2021)

Bought this in Fukuoka, Japan, when I lived there. 21 years ago now!


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## bmd (Jun 5, 2021)

A modular synth version of Terry Riley's In C.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## danny la rouge (Jun 5, 2021)

Tinnitus.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 6, 2021)

Best recorded guitarist if you like that stuff. Not really, but it's a rich seam so I like to share.


----------



## albionism (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 6, 2021)

Reich on!


----------



## Argonia (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 6, 2021)

RIP Apex


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 8, 2021)

Music to listen to whilst setting up human civilisations on other planets.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 8, 2021)

Rocking out to Alice in Chains first album at full volume while the wife and kids are out of the house. 🤘


----------



## Argonia (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 9, 2021)

Feeling in a COOL mood this day. Have finished work early and I'm lazing in the sun soaking up some vitamin D.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 9, 2021)

Consolidated were so important and ahead of their time. They called out Reagan's Republicanism as fascism and they were bang on the money.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Feeling in another COOL mood today. Sun gonna shine and cricket's on.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Cop Shoot Cop were fucking blistering. Another critique of the hell of Reagan's America.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 10, 2021)

1969


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Coal Train


----------



## ska invita (Jun 10, 2021)

hipipol said:


> 1969



literally watched this last night - nice short documentary on the apples


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 10, 2021)

This song just makes me wanna kneebar, or heelhook people for some reason - often listen to it when before sparring.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 10, 2021)

Man these guys are ambieeeeeeent.


----------



## Virtual Blue (Jun 11, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Man these guys are ambieeeeeeent.




This is perfect.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 11, 2021)

Feeling slightly blue, But not necessarily the Blue revolution in Kuwait that finally gave women the vote in 2007.


----------



## magneze (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 11, 2021)

Just discoverd this one. Interesting line-up.


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 11, 2021)

This absolute gem.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2021)

Bring on the prancing  horses


----------



## zahir (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

Man this is like luxuriating in a very lovely hot bath with candles and a good book and some aromatherapy oils.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

My favourite Fugazi song. And that's one hell of a tough call.


----------



## zahir (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jun 12, 2021)

me:


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

There was a guy at school called Etienne who came from Armenia and he used to laugh at me for liking Bjork and said I should listen to Pantera instead. So I'm finally listening to them, 25 years later.


----------



## Skim (Jun 12, 2021)

This just makes me want to start smoking again.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 12, 2021)

Tried searching for FIRE MUSIC but couldn't find it so listening to this instead


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Tried searching for FIRE MUSIC but couldn't find it so listening to this instead



I had a track of his on a tape once, always assumed for some reason he was Scottish haha


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 12, 2021)

Gobsmacked that this was on Blue Peter


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

In 2001 I decamped to Todmorden near Hebden Bridge (where Harold Shipman did his worst) and tried to make music with two of my mates. We wanted to make a  concept album based on Ovid's "Metamorphoses" but we never finished it and I went to work at TV Tokyo in London instead. Fun times. Listeneed to Aphex a lot then.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Raised Fist!


----------



## Numbers (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 13, 2021)

^^ the last 5 songs played this morning.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

My friends, watch out for traitors.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

My punk band in my teens in Guildford, the Cervical Smears, played a cover of "Minor Threat". The 4 people in the crowd in the shows we put back literally went bananas. We were as bad as our names suggests. Golden memories in the collapsing days of Thatcherism/Majorism.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

My mate at university James Rutledge told me Peshay was too commerical when I bought a CD. So I am settling down to work out whether he was right or not.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 13, 2021)

Met Brian Eno and family in 2005. Amazing and inspirational man.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 13, 2021)

If this is stuff dreams are made of .....
Four cycles/episodes in what is probably the most  shortest/longist please don't stop six  minutes post  punk revelation .


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 13, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Just discoverd this one. Interesting line-up.



Stunningly brilliant, know/of the artists, total surprise with this


----------



## zahir (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

A pacified society in a George Orwellian world.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

This creates a zone of peace and calm and meditation. Bit like the Rothko Room in the Tate Modern. Perfect for writing.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2021)

Argonia said:


> My punk band in my teens in Guildford, the Cervical Smears, played a cover of "Minor Threat". The 4 people in the crowd in the shows we put back literally went bananas. We were as bad as our names suggests. Golden memories in the collapsing days of Thatcherism/Majorism.



The other week when shopping in Tesco, I was wearing my Minor Threat T-shirt, which caught the eye of a very impressed American customer. He exclaimed in reverential tones "Are you from _Washington_?" I said "No mate, I'm English!" He replied "And you know_ Minor Threat_? Wow!" He hadn't realised anyone knew them outside of Washington, let alone the United States! We ended up having a really nice chat about hardcore punk bands.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

Like having a beautiful hot bath with candles and aromatherapy oils and a good book to unwind before slowing down for bed time. Luxurious.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2021)

Had a pint with my friend Alex yesterday. We decided to make a Spotify blend which is basically a playlist reflecting both your tastes. So this is one of his which appeared on mine, and he's currently experiencing my Green Day, MCR and Ash!


----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

Slowdivin' in


----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> The other week when shopping in Tesco, I was wearing my Minor Threat T-shirt, which caught the eye of a very impressed American customer. He exclaimed in reverential tones "Are you from _Washington_?" I said "No mate, I'm English!" He replied "And you know_ Minor Threat_? Wow!" He hadn't realised anyone knew them outside of Washington, let alone the United States! We ended up having a really nice chat about hardcore punk bands.



What would you say if you met Ian Mackaye, LeytonCatLady?


----------



## magneze (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2021)

Argonia said:


> What would you say if you met Ian Mackaye, LeytonCatLady?


I'd say "How you doing? I don't think we've met. But I know you're Ian and you're in Minor Threat!"


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'd say "How you doing? I don't think we've met. But I know you're Ian and you're in Minor Threat!"


Can't wait to meet him myself and say a nice big thank you for all the work over the years.


----------



## zahir (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Jun 14, 2021)

Écoutez et profitez, mes amis!


----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

The workers are going hone. General Strike till we're a democracy anyone? Nice holidays in the sun till its all over for good and all?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 14, 2021)

Argonia said:


> The workers are going hone. General Strike till we're a democracy anyone? Nice holidays in the sun till its all over for good and all?



That album is a classic. One of my all time favourites.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 14, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> That album is a classic. One of my all time favourites.



Ain't it grand?


----------



## Humberto (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Saw Stalingrad in Brighton in the 1990s. The singer roamed into the crowd going right up to people's faces yelling into them and provoking them. It was fucking intense.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

I'm really loving exploring Radigue's work right now. Nothing happens. And yet everything happens.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Music to make a human civilisation on Mars with?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Rancid!


----------



## Kanda (Jun 15, 2021)

Fred again. It's a good album reflecting on the last year (as well as the big hit which i think everyone is bored of now)


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Emotive Hardocre. The sweetbabyjesus profile is first class.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Shotmaker.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Not nearly enough tyrantcore around these days. Or is there?


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Poor Julia Somerville. She got cancer didn't she? But did she recover?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 15, 2021)

Argonia said:


> Rancid!



Another favourite.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Thanks Pistols for waking up some of the fucking idiots.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## nino_savatte (Jun 15, 2021)

Little Feat - Sailing Shoes. Here's the first track.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jun 15, 2021)

I put on a Spotify radio playlist seeded with _Vitriol_ by Bluejuice, and ended up with a pretty awesome playlist of early 2000s alt.rock Australian bands that I've never heard of before - The Bennies, Polish Club, Ali Barter, Skegss, DZ Deathrays, Grinspoon, TISM and loads more.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

Buddy Bradley said:


> I put on a Spotify radio playlist seeded with _Vitriol_ by Bluejuice, and ended up with a pretty awesome playlist of early 2000s alt.rock Australian bands that I've never heard of before - The Bennies, Polish Club, Ali Barter, Skegss, DZ Deathrays, Grinspoon, TISM and loads more.




My grandfather Ian recently passed away at the age of 102. He was born in Auckland but moved to Sydney when he was 9. He commanded me to get political and get the flags and banners out. So I listened and got very poltiical.


----------



## Argonia (Jun 15, 2021)

This is the dawning of the Age of Aquarius.


----------



## Skim (Jun 15, 2021)

The original Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger:


----------



## purves grundy (Jun 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)

Argonia said:


>



So beautiful 



Argonia said:


> There was a guy at school called Etienne who came from Armenia and he used to laugh at me for liking Bjork and said I should listen to Pantera instead. So I'm finally listening to them, 25 years later.



Do you live in a hole


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Doodler (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## Crannadict (Jun 18, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 19, 2021)

New local band / rapper / singer / poet / grime and hip hop..

Denise Chaila....👍👍









And here she is at Irish Aid giving her spoken word performance "Isn't Dinner Nice...?"


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 19, 2021)

One of the absolute best voices I've ever heard.


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## danski (Jun 19, 2021)

Head banging. It's just so heavy.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 20, 2021)

The PlayStation version of Doom swaps out Bobby Prince's upbeat 80s/90s metal-inspired soundtrack for Aubrey Hodges' masterpiece of gloomy ambience.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Crannadict (Jun 20, 2021)

Dolores singing in Irish

*

*


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 21, 2021)




----------



## Hollis (Jun 21, 2021)

Great song.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 22, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## flypanam (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## flypanam (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 24, 2021)

There are times when only Beth will do and I find myself crawling back to her


----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## Crannadict (Jun 24, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



Awful


----------



## Skim (Jun 24, 2021)

The way I danced with yoooooou-oooh-ohhhhh


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jun 26, 2021)

forty years since this was released.

forty.

years.


----------



## Boru (Jun 26, 2021)

Do not go gently into that good night..


----------



## glitch hiker (Jun 26, 2021)

Underwater Sunlight by Tangerine Dream


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jun 28, 2021)

Keep thinking about the last film that I saw at a cinema.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jun 29, 2021)

Got to this via Lilyhammer on netflix


----------



## Aladdin (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 1, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>



Apparently George wrote this before, or during he White Album, which it was a some point supposed to be on. Ever heard it before?


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 1, 2021)

hipipol said:


> Apparently George wrote this before, or during he White Album, which it was a some point supposed to be on. Ever heard it before?





Yes..I heard of this. Three of the Beatles played on the recording with Lomax.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## N_igma (Jul 1, 2021)

I get very nostalgic listening to this song. Absolute bliss.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 1, 2021)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Jul 2, 2021)

Have my ears finally succumbed to too many years of Deep Purple, or is this wombling in and out of tune/key?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Jul 2, 2021)

BBC World Service


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## purves grundy (Jul 3, 2021)

A slice of history


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## Hollis (Jul 3, 2021)

Great album from Anton Newcombe & Tess Parks


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 3, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jul 5, 2021)

I'm a big fan of Gun Club LeytonCatLady 

here's the latest from my main man


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2021)

Written by Nestor Makhno


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 5, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 6, 2021)

Recorded for French TV special presented by Antoine de Caunes, of Eurotrash fame - this was v early in his career, he's prob 12 at the time
Another reaggaefied punky ting n other bits from the same event


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 6, 2021)

Spoiler: in case of triggering - Marilyn Manson mOBSCENE


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## sojourner (Jul 6, 2021)

Phutureprimitive - Kinetik


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Jul 6, 2021)

A la lumiere des étoiles. L`amour est bleu.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 6, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2021)

I wanted to share what this song means to me, but I'm putting it on spoiler in case it triggers:



Spoiler



The "City of the Damned" section (from about 1:05 to 3:40) reminds me of where I was on 07/07/2005 when I first heard what had happened. I was 18 at the time and living in Hackney. I'd gone into my local at lunchtime for a pint and saw the news footage of all the carnage and mayhem on their TV, which was on mute with this track playing on the jukebox. It was a song I already had on "American Idiot" but hadn't yet been released as a single at that point. So I don't know if someone else saw the relevance of the lyrics and decided to play it, but a shiver went down my spine as soon as Billie sang "City of the Dead". It was a track I'd listened to on _American Idiot_ loads of times but hadn't really paid attention to the lyrics until then. And of course, it was also around the time Green Day had started getting more political. Now I play this song in my room every 7th July as my own personal memorial to everyone who lost their life that day.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 7, 2021)

Someone had to


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 7, 2021)

Siouxsie said:


>



Posting Brian Warner is not ok if you ask me, after what he's done.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 7, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Posting Brian Warner is not ok if you ask me, *after what he's done.*


Allegedly done....Big difference. I'm not aware of him being convicted _or _found guilty by law. Until, or indeed, if and when, he's found guilty I stand by my posting. if the mods choose to remove it for breaching any codes, then I'm perfectly fine with that action.

I do not appreciate you questioning my integrity on a public forum, if you felt strongly about it, a private PM would have been more courteous and would have allowed me to defend my choice.  And I don't think requoting it with the offending video included was called for if you were so concerned.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 8, 2021)

Siouxsie said:


> Allegedly done....Big difference. I'm not aware of him being convicted _or _found guilty by law. Until, or indeed, if and when, he's found guilty I stand by my posting. if the mods choose to remove it for breaching any codes, then I'm perfectly fine with that action.
> 
> I do not appreciate you questioning my integrity on a public forum, if you felt strongly about it, a private PM would have been more courteous and would have allowed me to defend my choice.  And I don't think requoting it with the offending video included was called for if you were so concerned.


It's highly likely that he's guilty considering the number of women bringing allegations against him.

I really don't appreciate you being so thoughtless and insensitive and maybe others feel the same way.

Very sloppy aswell.

Portraying the US legal system as fair when it comes to victims of sexual abuse, especially women, says much about you.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> It's highly likely that he's guilty considering the number of women bringing allegations against him.
> 
> I really don't appreciate you being so thoughtless and insensitive and maybe others feel the same way.
> 
> Very sloppy aswell.


So much for innocent until proven guilty.

Thoughtless, insensitive and sloppy.....thank you.

If others are upset by anything I've posted,  all they have to do is ask for it to be removed privately and I happily will.....and just to specify, because you have such a low opinion of me, it's to keep their privacy,  not mine.
This is my last comment on the matter. This thread is for music videos not a place to take cheap digs and insult people. It's been derailed enough.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 8, 2021)

Thin Lizzy - Black Rose


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)

Never thought I'd post a Tom  Macdonald video in case I offended someone.....how times have changed.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 8, 2021)

Sugar Kane


----------



## zahir (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 8, 2021)

Siouxsie said:


> So much for innocent until proven guilty.
> 
> Thoughtless, insensitive and sloppy.....thank you.
> 
> ...


Someone who posts a Marilyn Manson video and basically claims that the US legal system is perfectly fair to sexual abuse victims (are you even aware of what just happened with Bill Cosby?) clearly dislikes women very much.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Someone who posts a Marilyn Manson video and basically claims that the US legal system is perfectly fair to sexual abuse victims (are you even aware of what just happened with Bill Cosby?) clearly dislikes women very much.


Where have I claimed that the US legal system is perfectly fair to sexual abuse victims?
And how exactly do I dislike my own gender?

Anymore of your misguided views of me and I will report your accusations.
You are the one coming across as a misogynist.......*a person who dislikes, despises, or is strongly prejudiced against women.
*


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 8, 2021)

Siouxsie said:


> Where have I claimed that the US legal system is perfectly fair to sexual abuse victims?
> And how exactly do I dislike my own gender?
> 
> Anymore of your misguided views of me and I will report your accusations.
> You are the one coming across as a misogynist.......*a person who dislikes, despises, or is strongly prejudiced against women.*


Plenty of women are misogynists, which is what you appear to be. You implied that the US legal system was fair regarding victims of sexual abuse.


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Plenty of women are misogynists, which is what you appear to be.



Leave me alone please.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 8, 2021)

Siouxsie said:


> Allegedly done....Big difference. I'm not aware of him being convicted _or _found guilty by law. Until, or indeed, if and when, he's found guilty I stand by my posting.


You implied it here


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 8, 2021)

Siouxsie said:


> Leave me alone please.


Don't post videos of nonces please


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 8, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


> Don't post videos of nonces please





Count Cuckula said:


> You implied it here


I have reported you.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 8, 2021)

Siouxsie said:


> I have reported you.


Good for you


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## prunus (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2021)

🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿


----------



## Humberto (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## petee (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 9, 2021)

I'm taking refuge from the utter tyrannical mess of contemporary British politics in the medieval period.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 9, 2021)

The benchmark of post punk


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 10, 2021)

Headed in The Right Direction, Gloria Parker 1965.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## izz (Jul 10, 2021)

I quite like this and would like more Horrors in my life - Urbsz, where should I start ?


----------



## Numbers (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Argonia (Jul 10, 2021)

I'm doing the full 10 hours of this while I sit in my own private Zen garden.


----------



## Crannadict (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 10, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2021)

Taken decades for this to trun up on U Twat



Had this for decades, still well tuff like


----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## b_eleanor__ (Jul 12, 2021)

An old song, but...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## cyril_smear (Jul 16, 2021)

I got a bit stoned and nearly had a stroke(pun intended) listening to this.

Fuck me! I’m an antelope!


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## Crannadict (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Clair De Lune (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## yield (Jul 17, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2021)

The doc


----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## yield (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## yield (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 18, 2021)

Having a full throated kitchen singalong to the entirety of Golden Hour by Kacey Musgraves  

Rebelda


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## Saunders (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 21, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Jul 22, 2021)

Love me some 👜🏠


----------



## Fedayn (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## Tankus (Jul 22, 2021)

weirdly  that  was  playing  over poundstretchers  tannoy  in  Barrybados  this  morning  

It  gave  me  the  urge  to  purchase  a  fry bentos  meaty  pud   while  grooving  my  hips  to  the  beat . 

funny how  social  distancing  comes  so easy  to me


----------



## Hollis (Jul 22, 2021)

Cracking stuff from U2:  looking and sounding very post-punk.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 22, 2021)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 23, 2021)

(?1st) UK Garage record,


----------



## magneze (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Jul 25, 2021)

Sunday am vibes.....


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 25, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 26, 2021)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 27, 2021)

The Skids - Scared to Dance
Steel Pulse - Handsworth Revolution
Bad Brains - Rock for Light
System of a Down - Toxicity
Stevie Wonder - Innervisions


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 27, 2021)

Having a Nick Drake evening.


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 27, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)

Topical.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2021)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Topical.



I remember watching that film about 10 years ago or so. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## nosos (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2021)

My walking to the park music earlier ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 30, 2021)




----------



## steveo87 (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 31, 2021)

N17
Tolü Makay


----------



## Aladdin (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 31, 2021)

FACKIN IPPIES


----------



## Humberto (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 1, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## purves grundy (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Aug 2, 2021)

Count Cuckula said:


>



I'm watching Crass videos on you tube - just watched Shaved Women and Do They Owe us a Living is next up!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## danny la rouge (Aug 2, 2021)

The extractor fan.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## nosos (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Aug 5, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 6, 2021)

Still cuts through


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2021)

Pre Vinyl - this is from the orig shellac - made fsom crushed insects - well strictly the coating/secretion exuded by the female, but the whole bigs is squished in the process of "extraction".


----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## purves grundy (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## MysteryGuest (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## N_igma (Aug 7, 2021)

Yes I know it’s cheesy as fuck but what a tune


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 7, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Aug 8, 2021)

Saw this lot at the Skookum festival in 2018 in Stanley Park here in Vancouver. Fucking totally rocked the place. Stereophonics did a killer set too. (EFS)


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## WandaRobertson (Aug 8, 2021)

I'm listening to Astronaut in the ocean.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 8, 2021)

Cats shagging.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 9, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 10, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 12, 2021)




----------



## Elpenor (Aug 12, 2021)

A 9 hour handbag house 93-97 playlist on Spotify


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## petee (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Aug 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 16, 2021)

the first 'noise' record ever, 1964, there are precedents but i think you can link this NY art scene experimentation to cultures that came afterwards.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 16, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Aug 16, 2021)

Don't ask.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2021)




----------



## Limejuice (Aug 18, 2021)

Calum Graham - Grace



After 40+ years playing and teaching guitar, I'm not worthy to string this guy's guitar.

 +


----------



## fishfinger (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 20, 2021)

he's normally dreary as fuck, but i do LOVE this tune


----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Aug 20, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## steveo87 (Aug 21, 2021)

The whole album is pretty sound, too.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

wont get many cool points for this, but do think this song is gorgous


----------



## zahir (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## NoXion (Aug 21, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Aug 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2021)

There may be better versions mind you. Rainy tommorow I expect.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2021)

Twas thus ^


----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 24, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> wont get many cool points for this, but do think this song is gorgous




From the excellent Kathy Burke movie of the same name, which also features Gray himself pre-famousness.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 24, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Aug 25, 2021)

Having a 2004 moment


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Aug 25, 2021)

😁😁


----------



## Aladdin (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 26, 2021)

classic


----------



## seeformiles (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 26, 2021)




----------



## danski (Aug 26, 2021)

STOP. Don’t bother.
This is all the music you need.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## petee (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 27, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 27, 2021)

🤾🏻‍♂️🤾🏻🤾🏾‍♀️


----------



## yield (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 29, 2021)

.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## kalidarkone (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 29, 2021)




----------



## albionism (Aug 30, 2021)

Lee Perry all day


----------



## albionism (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## yield (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## yield (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## dilute micro (Aug 30, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 31, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## krtek a houby (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 1, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 2, 2021)

Ming said:


>



Who knew that Steve Bannon could play bass?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 2, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>



David Cameron with long hair


----------



## fizzerbird (Sep 3, 2021)

Thanks to A380 🤨


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## Mation (Sep 3, 2021)

RIP Jeremy x


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 3, 2021)




----------



## petee (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Sep 5, 2021)

For all dog lovers..😊


----------



## Aladdin (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Sep 6, 2021)

Rest in power, Scratch.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 6, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 6, 2021)

contains the immortal line "i ain't run from nothing but the police"


----------



## Humberto (Sep 7, 2021)

Worth a go


----------



## Humberto (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## extra dry (Sep 7, 2021)

A friend of mine on Bandcamp listening to his creations -

 lokobe.bandcamp.com 
 unrefinedspirits.bandcamp.com

spoken word and acoustic guitar


----------



## Ming (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## alsoknownas (Sep 7, 2021)

Little Simz is working with so much freedom at the moment


----------



## atdesk (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 7, 2021)




----------



## extra dry (Sep 8, 2021)

LoKoBe  more tunes


----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 8, 2021)

Commander Tom transforms  a shitty euro trance track into something special. 

The note that comes in at 1.18 makes it


----------



## Humberto (Sep 8, 2021)




----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 8, 2021)

Has anyone listened to the Halsey album (album! Showing my age).

It's essentially Avril Levine produced by Trent Reznor and its fucking amazing.




That and Bob Vylan are my albums of the year so far.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2021)

Nice use of stereo sound.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## albionism (Sep 9, 2021)

I'm currently in tears listening to this.









						Don Letts' Culture Clash Radio - Lee 'Scratch' Perry RIP - BBC Sounds
					

Don pays tribute to the visionary Lee 'Scratch' Perry, who died on 29th August.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 9, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 10, 2021)

good grief


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## MysteryGuest (Sep 10, 2021)

casey mq & oklou - lurk


🥰


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## purves grundy (Sep 10, 2021)




----------



## petee (Sep 12, 2021)

turning bebe on to avant garde


----------



## Humberto (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Sep 13, 2021)

An updated liver version of one of souls classic songs. The glory that is Judy Street's 'What'.


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 15, 2021)

Rasta


----------



## Humberto (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 15, 2021)

https://worldwidefm.net/editorial/lady-blackbird-in-session


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 16, 2021)

🥰😍😍


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 16, 2021)

Bassline!


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 17, 2021)

Backyard Babies! You reminded me of this gem from back in the day:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## albionism (Sep 18, 2021)

The KVB, all day.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## petee (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 18, 2021)

I heard this on Desert Island Disks where Michael Holding, the cricketer was on the show. I knew I had to find out more about it so I just tracked it down. Love the sound .. 

Miriam Makeba Pata Pata


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2021)

Here's Ozzy at the Queen's 'Jubilee'


Next


----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 19, 2021)

]


----------



## Humberto (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## two sheds (Sep 20, 2021)

didn't know it but after reading this article on Nigel Kennedy (haven't really followed him) good on the man. 









						Violinist Nigel Kennedy cancels concert after Classic FM stops Hendrix tribute
					

Performer pulls Royal Albert Hall gig over decision he compared to musical segregation




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## seeformiles (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 20, 2021)

One month best blues I've ever heard


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 21, 2021)

Happy memories of Friday nights in The Goldthorpe Hotel.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 21, 2021)

Time for some more polyphonic Georgian folk

Ignore the haterz


----------



## danski (Sep 21, 2021)

An On-U Sound Recordings playlist on Spotify.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 21, 2021)

Just been listening to Galaxie 500, Hot Sun. Hadn't heard about them til fairly recently, like them.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2021)

By coincidence.


----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 22, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## manji (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 23, 2021)

This song always takes me back to 2003. I was 16, and moving to London for the first time. I remember travelling down from Brum on a Thursday to view the first room I moved into, in Hackney. The landlord asked me to come back that weekend to sign the contract and pay the deposit. Being pre-smartphone/Spotify days, I used to travel with a CD Walkman. I remember being so happy and excited that I played this track on repeat all the way from Euston to New Street until the battery was knackered! (I don't know why this track in particular BTW, it just happened to be at that track on the comp when I pressed play/Shuffle).


----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 24, 2021)

Put that in that in your corn pipe and smoke it captain birdseye


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## Fairweather (Sep 25, 2021)

A beer minus a spliff but it still rings true.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 25, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Sep 25, 2021)

__





						World Service - Listen Live - BBC Sounds
					






					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 26, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 28, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 29, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


>



Nice choon. And I recognise Margate when I see it. Used to live there.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 29, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 30, 2021)

chainsawjob said:


>



I used to play this a lot a few years back when i first heard it, great tune.


----------



## brogdale (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Sep 30, 2021)

brogdale said:


>



such a killer groove 

makes me want to hear this


----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Gin n tonic (Oct 1, 2021)

Hi all, looking for an introduce yourself thread. Fail! Listening to lynard  skynard freebird, just finished work, seems apropos.  Have an awesome day!!


----------



## Gin n tonic (Oct 1, 2021)

Having a Barbie and listening to Fleetwood Mac, I guess that's age showing! Neighbors don't care


----------



## spring-peeper (Oct 1, 2021)

Gin n tonic said:


> Hi all, looking for an introduce yourself thread. Fail! Listening to lynard  skynard freebird, just finished work, seems apropos.  Have an awesome day!!




Hi Gin n tonic

Welcome to U75.
Nice to see another American, I'm Canadian.

We found that people who do an intro thread rarely stick around.
I hope you stay.

/derail


Just listened to Todd Rundgren (SP) sing "Hello, it is me"
Facebook recommended it and it reminds me of my college room mate.

It is from the early 1970's, so there is no video.
Just pictures of the artist.
Simpler times.


----------



## Ming (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 1, 2021)

Have been so upset at the Sarah Everard trial, just so much evil and shit in the world.

Have been trying to balance that evil with some beauty.

This





How can such an evil shitbag exist in a world with these two women?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 1, 2021)

Bit pissed and listening to the Prodigy,


----------



## Skim (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 1, 2021)

spring-peeper said:


> Hi Gin n tonic
> 
> Welcome to U75.
> Nice to see another American, I'm Canadian.
> ...


 live performance


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 1, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## nottsgirl (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2021)

ska invita said:


> such a killer groove
> 
> makes me want to hear this



led me, via Cheryl Lynn to this triumph...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## nino_savatte (Oct 3, 2021)

Nuff said.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Oct 3, 2021)

Just watched the 1967 spaghetti western Day Of Anger with Lee van Cleef, fantastic score by Riz Ortolani which I'm listening to now.
I think Tarantino used some of it in Django Unchained.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 5, 2021)

Apparantly this is a 'song'? Fascinating!



gamstop gamstop do it now you won't regret it.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 5, 2021)

Oh ffs. It's 'gam stop' if you want to find it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 6, 2021)

shake fist at reddit


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 6, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)

The one ever good use of autotune ?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## pogofish (Oct 8, 2021)

This - don't ask!

Song starts @9:26


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 8, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


>






Musical sibs, separated at ???


----------



## Callie (Oct 8, 2021)

Kenny Charles house mix from 95 which is a recording of a Girls FM show ❤️ reliving the past!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2021)

Misheard lyrics ...
I was sure I'd  heard "could na get no Easter bun .... no cheese ... started to sneeze ...."

We couldn’t get no easter bun 
The whole a them a squeeze 
Them a ball like a baby 
Them couldn’t get no treaty 
Them started to see me 
Inna Jamdown


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


>



5th form; right there.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2021)

brogdale said:


> 5th form; right there.


I would have probably have been working in the chocolate factory when I bought that single


----------



## brogdale (Oct 9, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I would have probably have been working in the chocolate factory when I bought that single


Great track.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 9, 2021)

Deadsilence Live Stream
					

Live stream - Deadsilence Live Stream




					deadsilence.streameventlive.com


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## Skin1 (Oct 9, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 12, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## petee (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## magneze (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 13, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## oryx (Oct 15, 2021)

Just found this one. Love the song but have never seen this video before. It's great. Grainy, ageless and full of energy.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## Gin n tonic (Oct 15, 2021)

I'm now having to listen to free bird by the great Lynard having just posted in the bird song thread


----------



## ska invita (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 17, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 18, 2021)

The album of Help


----------



## Humberto (Oct 18, 2021)

If you must know 👆


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 18, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2021)

Had to hear this as an earworm popped in my head when answering Knotted on the 61 album thread.


----------



## Knotted (Oct 19, 2021)

Sprocket. said:


> Had to hear this as an earworm popped in my head when answering Knotted on the 61 album thread.




Not just "liked" out of politeness there btw.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2021)

Knotted said:


> Not just "liked" out of politeness there btw.


It is a great song, one of my dad’s favourites. It always reminds me of him no matter which version.
We played the version from The English Patient at our mum’s funeral.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 19, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


>



Written and dedicated to her daughter the comedian /actor Maya Rudolph.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 19, 2021)




----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 20, 2021)

This might have already been posted, but it's the music to the Ford Kuga ad. It's a proper 70s psychedelia track by a band called Aphrodite's Child. 

On keys in Vangelis and on bass and vocals is none other than Demis Roussos.... 

Try it. It's ace.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 20, 2021)

Voodoo Chile


----------



## Humberto (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Oct 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Oct 23, 2021)

^^^ as good as it gets.


----------



## zahir (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## petee (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2021)

Perfect for 8am at Trade


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 24, 2021)

Numbers said:


> ^^^ as good as it gets.



that and this


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## kalidarkone (Oct 24, 2021)

This- 'South' by Wu-Lu


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 24, 2021)

I only just learned where a particular sample came from ...


----------



## brogdale (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Oct 24, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 25, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> I only just learned where a particular sample came from ...



Wow, the cleanest possible place for the sample to be taken is at the very start, even then you got some smart editing,. filter and clipping to go to get "that" phrase correct - late 90s tech an aw that. Ace, well dug out mate


----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Oldboy (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2021)

Mellow @ brogdale acres this pm


----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## D'wards (Oct 28, 2021)

Caught a bit of this on an Instagram and googled the lyrics as her voice immediately resonated with me.

Turns out its Willow Smith, daughter of Will and Jada Pinkett.

Hasn't she got a gorgeous voice and looks great. I listened to this song about 20 times on the trot even though its quite MOR


----------



## zahir (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Raheem (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 30, 2021)

Offshore, RIP, used to rinse this massive down the arches

Tried to buy it from him in the short lived Boys Toys, no, only got one copy, is mine....    - miss the man


----------



## hipipol (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 30, 2021)

Today in Georgia


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 30, 2021)




----------



## petee (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Carvaged (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't know where in the chain the compression magic on "make Luv" is happening , but yummmmm.
(It may even have been partly my phone and headphones.)


----------



## dilute micro (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Nov 4, 2021)

Bit of fresh TTWS. With Steve Bannon still on the bass (things fell part for the poor guy after Trump).


----------



## flypanam (Nov 4, 2021)

Really got into Sacred Harp singing this year


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2021)

Another nice melodic house mix.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2021)

flypanam said:


> Really got into Sacred Harp singing this year



That's remarkable


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 5, 2021)

Autechre podcast for Dekmantel from 6 years ago. Lots of old school electro.


----------



## seeformiles (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## Carvaged (Nov 5, 2021)

I just listened to the new Abba album. Hate to say it but it's really kinda dirgey. Don't think I'll be listening to many of those again.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Nov 5, 2021)

Unfuckingbelievably good, really.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 6, 2021)

gentlegreen said:


> That's remarkable


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 7, 2021)

I somehow managed to miss Zappa... some seriously trippy claymation on this video ...


----------



## Serene (Nov 7, 2021)

Nicola Benedetti is on BBC the proms playing " Lark Ascending ". Bliss.



She is using a Stradivarius made in 1717 that is worth 2 million pounds.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Nov 11, 2021)

Aretha's sister Erma.... 😎😍


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Nov 12, 2021)

I'll be honest, I could listen to this song on repeat ad infinitum......


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## petee (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 16, 2021)

Real name of the band is Crazy Penis - were v big in Beefa back in ye olden days


----------



## Humberto (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)

There can never be too much cowbell ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)

Moar bells !!


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 18, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2021)

In the good old house tradition of making the most out of a thing, a 5 minute track extended to an hour 
My default "voguing" home from the park music


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Nov 19, 2021)

Pendant ce temps en France Julie Fuchs



Je pense que il est de la fete Aix-en-provence.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 19, 2021)

Dreamy, soulful house ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 19, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 19, 2021)

Obscure post-punk at its best . The vocals could be higher in the mix but I think its deliberate


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## petee (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## seeformiles (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2021)

hipipol said:


>



i cant find a discog for this track - any idea about release info? maybe the name is slightly different?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 20, 2021)

Hadn't heard this version before


----------



## Numbers (Nov 20, 2021)

This is in my top 5 tracks of all time.  love it.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2021)

Love Mod stuff like this


----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## weltweit (Nov 21, 2021)

BBC World Service News Hour


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 22, 2021)

ska invita said:


> i cant find a discog for this track - any idea about release info? maybe the name is slightly different?


Not a clue mate, there are so many mixs of a remix mashups and oddness round the Stantons, found it on YT while looking for other Stanton stuff, liked it a lot, but thats my only contact with it. Sorry   PS The channel has almost zero subscribers, but its run by a director of Music at Stanford Uni in the States, he's got his email up - mail him, track it down, then tell me, cos I wanna know now too!!!


----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 22, 2021)

nogojones said:


>



another serial number prefixed with EV




hipipol said:


> Not a clue mate, there are so many mixs of a remix mashups and oddness round the Stantons, found it on YT while looking for other Stanton stuff, liked it a lot, but thats my only contact with it. Sorry   PS The channel has almost zero subscribers, but its run by a director of Music at Stanford Uni in the States, he's got his email up - mail him, track it down, then tell me, cos I wanna know now too!!!


Shazam doesnt recognise it either


----------



## Oldboy (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## ska invita (Nov 23, 2021)

warm grooving on a cold night


----------



## Humberto (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## blairsh (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 26, 2021)

Thinking about this week in The Channel, brought this back. Anger and a sort of despair sums it up.


----------



## petee (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Nov 27, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 28, 2021)

Never heard of this lot but its like Stereolab with a bit of High Llamas , very good


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Nov 29, 2021)

I know it’s a pearoast but total classic (should be for Easter rather than Christmas though…Christmas is when Mary lied to Joseph about being knocked up after playing away from home).


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)

you can play bingo


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## petee (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 30, 2021)

Reminds me of the top bar at Heaven


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## gosub (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 2, 2021)

Grant Hart - Ecce Homo. ( Ex Husker Du and Nova Mob)


----------



## seeformiles (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## fishfinger (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Ming (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Fedayn (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## PricelessTrifle (Dec 4, 2021)

‘i don’t want to make this face anymore; but if i don’t that’s all.’

sad sack shit is fire,

said the doomed clown from the discomfiting comfort of his shiny rubbish bin throne

dejectedness is my jam son

_a single tear streaming down his stupid grimacing face_

that‘s a bop!

_cringey cringe go the cringing ferret court, goosebump goosebump sigh sigh sigh_

they’ll never find what they’re searching for; not here; not from me. i am not an elephant! i am not an animal! i am not a human bei…shit wait let me start over. i am an elephant!


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Dec 4, 2021)

‘and our clothes are all too often ripped; and our teeth are all too often gnashed. 

and it lasts as long as it possibly can.’



fuckin’, don’t it though.


----------



## Carvaged (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 5, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Oldboy (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 8, 2021)

makes me cry


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 10, 2021)

Space 1.8 by Nala Sinephro


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 10, 2021)




----------



## Dillinger4 (Dec 11, 2021)

Promises by Floating Point Pharoah Sanders and London Symphony Orchestra

this is a masterpiece


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## manji (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 11, 2021)

Any idea on this ? online tools have not worked ...

View attachment extracty.mp4

It#s used on this guy's mixes, but he gives no tracklistings ...


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 12, 2021)

Turned on the telly and some programme called Last Singer Standing was on. The final...apparently. not been following. But this guy was singing Zombie. And he nailed it. Brilliant. Tony Cunningham...
Big guy..with an even bigger voice..
So Off I went to aee if I could find him on YouTube and sure enough here he is...

Great voice.
Eta. Hr is an amateur so I dont know about the recording?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 12, 2021)

Mixcloud Top Buzz @ RAGE summer of 92

D A R K dark, the Top Buzz posse crew you know is well into that…


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2021)

Proper yodeling


----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 14, 2021)

Leadbely



Blind Lemon


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## gosub (Dec 14, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Serene (Dec 17, 2021)

This is a cover of the famous song.



One must put up barriers to keep oneself intact


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 17, 2021)

First proper listen to this,excellent


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 17, 2021)

thats too nice for even you puddy


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2021)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 19, 2021)

love some of those cujan sounds


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2021)

Innisfree: or under my vine and fig tree


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## Skim (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## gosub (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## flypanam (Dec 22, 2021)

More Sacred Harp


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 22, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

A more developed piece :-


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)

Human chromosome 1 turned into music -


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## zahir (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2021)

Peace and strength to all for 2022.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## fizzerbird (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 24, 2021)

ska invita ’s excelente brasilian mix


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2021)

pseudonarcissus said:


> ska invita ’s excelente brasilian mix



to be clear the mix is by Patrick Forge - UK Dj heavyweight - not by me, i just shared it


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 24, 2021)

ska invita said:


> to be clear the mix is by Patrick Forge - UK Dj heavyweight - not by me, i just shared it


Well, tell him it was much appreciated


----------



## cozmikbrew (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 25, 2021)

I seem to have gone down an earworm rabbithole .. all tunes that sampled "I Can't Go for That (No Can Do) Daryl Hall & John Oates"











						Samples of I Can't Go for That (No Can Do) by Daryl Hall & John Oates on WhoSampled
					

Discover all samples of I Can't Go for That (No Can Do) by Daryl Hall & John Oates




					www.whosampled.com


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 25, 2021)

A guilty pleasure


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 25, 2021)




----------



## dessiato (Dec 25, 2021)

Which is a posh version of Los Pecos en el Rio


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 25, 2021)

John Williams music of the movies on BBC 4, just coming to the end of the star wars bit.

It's very good.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2021)

Jarvis Cocker's Dec 24th R6 programme brought me here...and it reminds me of another song...can't remember what one:


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2021)

Getting into a bit of a rabbit hole here:


----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2021)

Sugar Kane said:


>




Neglected album by me until recently. As good as any of it.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2021)

Hello gerald


----------



## Humberto (Dec 26, 2021)

Reckon if you can hum it properly you can sing  it.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 26, 2021)

Humberto said:


> Hello gerald


"Squeak"


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 28, 2021)

"I come not to bring you peace but a sword." ?


----------



## Humberto (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2021)

AmateurAgitator said:


>



maybe his best record


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)

petee said:


> maybe his best record



Definitely


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## petee (Dec 28, 2021)

following on flypanam , more sacred harp from that series



as of two years ago the songleader was still with us









						Lucy Heidorn | Southern Foodways Alliance
					

Lucy Heidorn is a retired English teacher and a life-long Sacred Harp singer. Born in 1936, Heidorn grew up in Sayre, a small mining community in Jefferson County, Alabama. As a child, she attended weekly singings with her family. Singing runs deep in her family heritage. Heidorn remembers...



					www.southernfoodways.org


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## flypanam (Dec 28, 2021)

petee said:


> following on flypanam , more sacred harp from that series
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That’s fantastic.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## DTM_DHFC (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## DTM_DHFC (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 28, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2021)

_simper_


----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 29, 2021)

i'm going through my own mini REM revival which I do every few years. he's got a great voice and i don't know why but his songs always remind me of a kind of middle class american "good life", but combined with teen angst.


----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 29, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 30, 2021)

didn't notice before but he's quite a handsome fella.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 30, 2021)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 30, 2021)

i'm having a lapse in to 80s hi-nrg / italo this evening



video gets a    

(do we need an 80s wtf videos thread?)


----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2021)

I was gonna not 



But I did


----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2021)

Dunno.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2021)

Gotta be a few house on NYE.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2021)

Just me then?


----------



## Numbers (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Numbers (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Boru (Dec 31, 2021)

Getting emotional already..✨✨✨


----------



## flypanam (Dec 31, 2021)

Video: Mario Batkovic sessie op Le Guess Who 2021
					

Accordeon kunstenaar trekt alles uit de kast




					3voor12.vpro.nl


----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jan 1, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 1, 2022)

1966


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 1, 2022)

Lovers revival - Lovers Rock Special on WorldwideFM.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2022)

This is on first listening rather good...


----------



## seeformiles (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## albionism (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## albionism (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 3, 2022)

england 🥰 london 🥰


----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2022)

Christ crucified.



....


..

Christ ressurected. That's it. That's all I've got.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2022)

St Paul says I am determined to know nothing but Christ crucified.

1 Corinthians 2:2


----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2022)

Humberto said:


> St Paul says I am determined to know nothing but Christ crucified.
> 
> 1 Corinthians 2:2


He was a fucking chancer that Paul bloke, proper salesman/scammer, the name change from Saul was proper marketing genius, just after the road to the Damascus stunt, which was the first viral marketing campaign. A good Spanish friend of mine, who ran J Walter Thompson in Madrid - Voro Ripoll was his name - lovely crazy man, said St P was the patron saint of advertizing


----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 5, 2022)

Sometimes you've just gotta trust a hippie


----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 5, 2022)

brings back memories.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 6, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 6, 2022)

forgot just how good this mob were


----------



## bmd (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 7, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jan 8, 2022)

so beautiful i am goign to post it twice


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 9, 2022)

and feeling minor pangs of homesickness for downtown lewisham


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Jan 11, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 13, 2022)




----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 14, 2022)

Charlie Parker Complete Savoy and Dial Mastertakes.


----------



## blairsh (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## mx wcfc (Jan 14, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 17, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Diamond (Jan 20, 2022)

Ground Elder said:


>




This is great!


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 20, 2022)

Diamond said:


> This is great!


Balearic classic


----------



## Humberto (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Jan 21, 2022)

fun track. sorry about meat loaf.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## hastobefunky (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 21, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Jan 22, 2022)

this is tasty - 1988 trashhhhh


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 22, 2022)

Someone doubted my claim to have never knowingly heard "Adele" perform and I was reminded of my first music craze - courtesy of the sadly-missed David Munrow's "Pied Piper" in the early 70s...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 23, 2022)

time warp ....


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## MBV (Jan 23, 2022)

killer b - Do you know these guy? Dubby ambient techno, bit basic channelly


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2022)

MBV said:


> killer b - Do you know these guy? Dubby ambient techno, bit basic channelly



Yeah, it's Andrew Johnson from Hood/Remote Viewer - great album.


----------



## MBV (Jan 23, 2022)

killer b said:


> Yeah, it's Andrew Johnson from Hood/Remote Viewer - great album.



Yeah I'm really enjoying it. I have some distant memory of Hood supporting explosions in the sky a long time ago so interesting to find myself listening to them again.

Edit: Think I've made that up about seeing Hood live on checking with my brother.


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2022)

MBV said:


> Yeah I'm really enjoying it. I have some distant memory of Hood supporting explosions in the sky a long time ago so interesting to find myself listening to them again.


There was an exchange on one of threads recently about projects by various ex-members of Hood, there's lots of them and they're all good - I'll see if I can find it


----------



## killer b (Jan 23, 2022)

Here: Album Recommendations 2020


----------



## MBV (Jan 23, 2022)

killer b said:


> Here: Album Recommendations 2020


Thank you.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 25, 2022)

Beefheart safe as Milk. With random capitals.


----------



## Ming (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## albionism (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 26, 2022)

Joni Mitchell-Travelogue


----------



## Humberto (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2022)

And if you survive till two thousand and five
I hope you're exceedingly thin
For if you are stout you will have to breathe out
While the people around you breathe in, breathe in
​


----------



## hipipol (Jan 27, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Beefheart safe as Milk. With random capitals.



Nobody liked it when I stuck this up a few months back either...heathens.....still WE know how good it is eh?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jan 27, 2022)

hipipol said:


> Nobody liked it when I stuck this up a few months back either...heathens.....still WE know how good it is eh?


I enjoyed it. I must have forgot to give it a like.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2022)

More twelve-string blues guitar



He actually did time for murder. So running all over Fannin' street with Buffalo Bill.


----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 28, 2022)

Samantha Mumba - Gotta Tell You
Iarla O' Lionaird - I Could Read the Sky


----------



## zahir (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## MrCurry (Jan 28, 2022)

Listening to the new release from Günther just now, and it sounds like he‘s working on releasing more than just songs.

Listener discretion advised..


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 28, 2022)

This very much reminds me of a Joan Baez song, but I can't quite get it. 'Please come to Boston' is close, but not it.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jan 28, 2022)

I first heard this fifty years ago, and the lyrics have been an earworm for all that time.


----------



## The39thStep (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 31, 2022)

“She looks like Eve Marie saint in on the waterfront
She reads Simone de Beauvoir in her American circumstance”


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 3, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


>



He used to be the lead singer for the Versatiles, their biggest hit was "Push it In" for Joe Gibbs Amalgamated Records. I wont post it up, but check it out, its very funny, seriously slack/smutty and a classic of Skinhead type reggae


----------



## nogojones (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## hastobefunky (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 5, 2022)

Washington Talkin' Blues - Woody Guthrie


----------



## Humberto (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 5, 2022)

hipipol said:


> He used to be the lead singer for the Versatiles, their biggest hit was "Push it In" for Joe Gibbs Amalgamated Records. I wont post it up, but check it out, its very funny, seriously slack/smutty and a classic of Skinhead type reggae


Thankyou for the recommendation.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## MBV (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 8, 2022)

.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 8, 2022)

Humberto said:


>




Is that shite? I wouldn't really know because I don't know anything about happy hardcore.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 8, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Is that shite? I wouldn't really know because I don't know anything about happy hardcore.



happy hardcore is the genre, the track is by ‘interactive’
not my thing but the video made me laugh....


----------



## Humberto (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 9, 2022)

Today's park music...


----------



## zahir (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 10, 2022)

It was a children's home, apparently. I think this is the pathos in the song. John knew.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 10, 2022)

Jesus approves.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2022)

short and sweet ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 10, 2022)

More copyright-free lift music :-


----------



## petee (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2022)

When in doubt. Full album as well if you post here no adverts every 5 minutes.  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzEt9cATWFw😍


----------



## Humberto (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2022)

hEYY HEY


----------



## Humberto (Feb 16, 2022)

I like the Stones. Despite what I said earlier. I'm off to buff my sixpack


----------



## Humberto (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 17, 2022)

Can't decide if Jagger is a tit.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Feb 17, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Can't decide if Jagger is a tit.



Saw the Stones at Murrayfield in 2018, when he was 75. His energy was astonishing.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 18, 2022)

Compulsory Hank. Put in the hard work. Or you won't be able to join.


----------



## Humberto (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Hollis (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## petee (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 22, 2022)




----------



## pesh (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## Lurdan (Feb 24, 2022)

First single I bought. So farewell then Gary Brooker.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 24, 2022)

In flames. I, the mask Siouxsie ?


----------



## Siouxsie (Feb 24, 2022)

hash tag said:


> In flames. I, the mask Siouxsie ?
> View attachment 311698


I'll have a look at it but I don't come on this part anymore!


----------



## hipipol (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## kalidarkone (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Feb 27, 2022)

Organ adds such a weird timeless quality. Err fair play.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 27, 2022)

.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Feb 28, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


>






eatmorecheese said:


>











						Indian music
					

Any recommendations and how can I source it? I have a few bits of Bhangra and classical and it's all compliations (rough guide type stuff). What can people recommend and where can I shop for it (preference for CD's from shops). Particularly interested in Indian heavy metal as well.




					www.urban75.net
				



Thanks 🤘


----------



## The39thStep (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 1, 2022)

I know people know their stuff, but just a couple of words. Considered a master of slide guitar. Early blues with gospel crossover.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Fedayn (Mar 1, 2022)

“I am standing on the threshold of another trembling world. May God have mercy on my soul.”

Bobby Sands 1st March 1081, first day of rhe hunger strike. He wrote the song below.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 2, 2022)

Workers unite


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2022)

Oh, Im still alive, ha ha ha, Kurt you ass


----------



## hipipol (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 2, 2022)

I found this on my Spotify weekly playlist.

It's like a cross between Eels, 21 Pilots, They Might Be Giants and someone else I can't quite put my finger on.

It's lofi but for some reason it just makes me swing my pants.



He also did this which has the line "why be a killer when you can be Steve Miller and fly like an Eagle. Its just irreverent bit also amazing. Hope you enjoy.



Might have got those tracks the wrong way round, but hey... He wrote a song about empowering himself so who gives a fuck


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## contadino (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## petee (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## ska invita (Mar 4, 2022)

petee said:


>



strangely therapeutic and fitting


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 4, 2022)

Really like this  post punk/coldwave track  Compulsion by a band called Cruelty Code  ( I've copied the video at around 10.54  in case it goes back to the start of the tv show)


----------



## gosub (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm amazed no one's parodied this in respect of our Prime Mini-Brain! Also that Roger Daltrey seems to sing this in a Welsh accent.


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 4, 2022)

oops


----------



## friedaweed (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## bmd (Mar 5, 2022)

Does anyone know what genre this is and any other artists in it? I heard it on a video about skaters, the ones who use a rink.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## hash tag (Mar 5, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> I'm amazed no one's parodied this in respect of our Prime Mini-Brain! Also that Roger Daltrey seems to sing this in a Welsh accent.



Written and vocals by Entwistle. If I remember correctly Moonie did some of the vocals for this when played live.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## bluescreen (Mar 5, 2022)

Referred to in a Meduza article I read today. 

YouTube note from 2008: "One of the best "russian rock" songs ever. Yuri Shevchuk was a critic of the Soviet regime and stays a critic of Putin and his war in Ukraine. This particular song is about love to the Motherland, even though it's ugly and ruled by murderers. A very powerful piece of poetry. With lyrics and English translation." 

(re an earlier war Putin was waging in Ukraine)


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 6, 2022)

Super dupa guys, nice hustle!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 6, 2022)

Fuck it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 6, 2022)

Still their best and not loved enuff........


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 8, 2022)

Going down slow


----------



## hipipol (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## dilute micro (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## Mation (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2022)

Melodic ambient techno


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 11, 2022)




----------



## Carl Steele (Mar 11, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


>




Saw Muddy Waters in a small club in Reading in about 1970, it was amazing that he was there, we loved it but didn't really appreciate how amazing he was.


----------



## zahir (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 12, 2022)

Written by Nestor Makhno


----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 14, 2022)

Absolutely rinsing this. Soaring diva vocals, breakbeats, and that Landlord rave stab for the win


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 15, 2022)

No squares here.... 😍
😍


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## petee (Mar 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## ohmyliver (Mar 17, 2022)

just for the Detroit acid techno of it.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Mar 17, 2022)

All I know is that I don't know
All I know is that I don't know nuthin'


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 17, 2022)

Boru said:


> All I know is that I don't know
> All I know is that I don't know nuthin'



Great song. I like how Green Day also made it their own as distinct from the original:


----------



## Boru (Mar 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> Great song. I like how Green Day also made it their own as distinct from the original:



Yes, it travels well.. Green Day also play it as an encore and bring people on stage to learn and play the few chords .. it's good..


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 17, 2022)

Boru said:


> Yes, it travels well.. Green Day also play it as an encore and bring people on stage to learn and play the few chords .. it's good..



When we were about 14, a mate of mine from Brum got to see them live and he was the lucky audience member invited on stage!


----------



## Boru (Mar 17, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> When we were about 14, a mate of mine from Brum got to see them live and he was the lucky audience member invited on stage!


That's really cool, a great memory.. I know their first few tours in Ireland and UK were DIY type small gigs.. the white horse one in Dublin was very small crowd. I wasn't at it.

Molly Tuttle does a great version of this rancid song too... Tho she seems to be a country singer.. I suppose that's the hallmark of a good song or tune.. that it can cross genres..


----------



## hipipol (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 18, 2022)

Big Momma Thornton there yesterday


----------



## Humberto (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Mar 18, 2022)

Liffeybeat not Dublincore


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2022)

love this guy so much.


----------



## BigMoaner (Mar 18, 2022)

he gets it so wrong!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Mattym (Mar 20, 2022)

Boru said:


> All I know is that I don't know
> All I know is that I don't know nuthin'



Need to rediscover the Operation Ivy LP- Used to love it. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## manji (Mar 21, 2022)

hipipol said:


>



Fascist band. If you get to see the video they are wearing Stefan Banderas t shirts.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## AverageJoe (Mar 22, 2022)

Not as noisy as what I would usually listen to, but the guys got a voice like a warm bath, Its cool.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 22, 2022)

manji said:


> Fascist band. If you get to see the video they are wearing Stefan Banderas t shirts.


Possibly - a lot of the Punk/Oi nonsense in the UK, wouldnt let them in my yard as mates style, could still make a point in the short term. If the Fascist are shooting at the invaders with me, good enuff for now, we get rid of the Russ, then we sort out the nutters. Its simply a priority cascade mate, what do we need now. PS How many Punk bands wore Che Guevara or other lefty revolutionaries T's? Were the truly well versed in the politics?


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 22, 2022)

hipipol said:


> Possibly - a lot of the Punk/Oi nonsense in the UK, wouldnt let them in my yard as mates style, could still make a point in the short term. If the Fascist are shooting at the invaders with me, good enuff for now, we get rid of the Russ, then we sort out the nutters. Its simply a priority cascade mate, what do we need now. PS How many Punk bands wore Che Guevara or other lefty revolutionaries T's? Were the truly well versed in the politics?


Fucking dumb comment. And there's no possibly about it.


----------



## hipipol (Mar 22, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Fucking dumb comment. And there's no possibly about it.



it was glib and v casual as that was the level of respect your comment commanded


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 22, 2022)

hipipol said:


> it was glib and v casual as that was the level of respect your comment commanded


Well that doesn't make sense. Maybe I was a bit harsh though, but what you posted struck me as fence sitting shite.


----------



## The39thStep (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Well that doesn't make sense. Maybe I was a bit harsh though, but what you posted struck me as fence sitting shite.


Where I chose to sit is non of your fucking business. You can tell sometones ploitics by the T shirts they wear? Fuck off you simple little cunt


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 23, 2022)

hipipol said:


> Where I chose to sit is non of your fucking business. You can tell sometones ploitics by the T shirts they wear? Fuck off you simple little cunt


Fence sitting prick


----------



## Oldboy (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Mar 23, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Fence sitting prick


The world is not as simple as you seem to think - I suspect you will go one whining about thkis for ages, you really are very very stupid, now fuck off play blinfold on the motorway - are you 12 yet? Fuck off you idiot


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 23, 2022)

I am ignoring you from now on hipipol, you're not worth it.


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 24, 2022)

hipipol said:


> The world is not as simple as you seem to think - I suspect you will go one whining about thkis for ages, you really are very very stupid, now fuck off play blinfold on the motorway - are you 12 yet? Fuck off you idiot


Whats this exchange stem from?Has someone posted a Fash band??🤔@x


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 25, 2022)

cozmikbrew said:


> Whats this exchange stem from?Has someone posted a Fash band??🤔@x


Yes


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 25, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Yes


Who? when where etc?@x


----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 25, 2022)

cozmikbrew said:


> Who? when where etc?@x


It's not my job to read the thread for you.


----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2022)

both of you need Averagejoes latest song 





AverageJoe said:


> Not as noisy as what I would usually listen to, but the guys got a voice like a warm bath, Its cool.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## weepiper (Mar 25, 2022)

The whole album, really.


----------



## plurker (Mar 25, 2022)

Well, it is Friday night...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Mar 26, 2022)

Wakey, wake.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Mar 27, 2022)

About 7 times in a row now…


----------



## hipipol (Mar 27, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Yes


It seems that Billy Bragg, the man who passed on this lie first seems now to have withdrawn his Knee Jerk twat announcement that they must be Fascists cos they didnt answer a Facebook question from him - Billy Bragg and Beton speak out on Ukrainian band's use of Stepan Bandera imagery - are you still convinced you can judge others at someone elses glance? Especially a twitter based slagging process? A sudden groundless attack on me means I will look out for your other progress, you know first glimmer of thought rather than mere reaction. Until then, ignore everything I post, it will inlcude stuff you dont understand and I dont want you flipping out again


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 27, 2022)

Yeah, how could anyone possibly come to the conclusion that people wearing T shirts with Stepan Bandera's name on could be fascists? How utterly absurd!


----------



## seeformiles (Mar 29, 2022)

This always moves me to tears


----------



## PricelessTrifle (Mar 29, 2022)

Really been digging George ('corpsegrinder') Fisher's latest output - I'm pretty much a lifelong Cannibal Corpse fan, but admittedly would always find some of their music to be rather tediously repetitive at times; but this is a pretty fresh sound for Fisher, I think. I mean it's still pretty by the numbers stuff, but, this song in particular I can't listen to without headbanging and growling along like I'm 16 again.


----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Mar 30, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


>



A great band covering another! Love it.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 30, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


> A great band covering another! Love it.


Yeah, I didn't even know about this version - but a facebook friend posted it on there today.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## contadino (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2022)

Cheese eeey as fuck - blinding


----------



## Ax^ (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 2, 2022)

__





						World Service - Listen Live - BBC Sounds
					






					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Diamond (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (Apr 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 3, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 7, 2022)

A bit of classic garage ...
My neighbour pulled up outside with "Closer than Close" playing ....


----------



## savoloysam (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## hitmouse (Apr 8, 2022)

Giving Turnstile another go. I can see how the music's pretty decent, but I'm still struggling to get past finding Johnny Turnstile (dunno what the singer's called so I'm assuming he's probably called that)'s voice a bit annoying. Can anyone confirm if Turnstile's vocals get more or less annoying with repeated listens?


----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Fedayn (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 8, 2022)

Can't beat a bit of French


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 9, 2022)

If you are what you eat, Dexter Holland must've been taking a hell of a lot of blue pills...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Apr 9, 2022)

Purchased the new album on vinyl for my 9 yr old nephew for his birthday because he's ginger and a big fan of Ed but I'm enjoying it so much I might buy him some LEGO


----------



## friedaweed (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2022)

Listened to this the other night, not for the first time.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2022)

All the time time time time


----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2022)

Tiiiiiiiime.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 10, 2022)

As you were
 👨‍🎓


----------



## hipipol (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2022)

Lovely mods


----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2022)

Each Sandy Denny song hear out wins £10,000 for you and 50 friends. Text editor or Steve later for re-imbursement.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## albionism (Apr 12, 2022)

Today, I am mostly listening to the genius that is Tombeau. The words from these four tracks
are lifted directly from one of his uncle's old university biology textbooks! Fucking marvellous.

https://tombeauu.bandcamp.com/album/holy-biology...


----------



## manji (Apr 12, 2022)

Humberto said:


>



Thanks a lot for those. I have an obsessive interest in a lot of music. Anarcho Punk , Dub, Atmospheric Black Metal , US 70’s ( Little Feat ) Industrial etc but I have been finding tit bits on English Folk and have been looking for an entry album to fire me up and have just listened to Liege and Leaf. It’s amazing. I also found a superb article on the making of the album from Uncut.👍🏻


----------



## hipipol (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 13, 2022)

manji you might be interested in these guys. Appalachian 'hillbilly', blugrass etc is basically English folk tradition.


----------



## manji (Apr 13, 2022)

Humberto said:


> manji you might be interested in these guys. Appalachian 'hillbilly', blugrass etc is basically English folk tradition.



Particularly like the Carter Family. It’s the vocals. 👍🏻


----------



## Humberto (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## petee (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)

Piss stains are shallow


----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)

Ice cream van music


----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)

Rebel songs


----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)

It's from Liverpool


----------



## albionism (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm going to dump my earworms in here now


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 17, 2022)

I don't even watch Top of the Pops any more but I reckon Snoop Dogg is underrated.


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 18, 2022)

1996 - sighs ....


----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2022)

T for Texas


----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2022)

That's from like 1928


----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2022)

*

*


----------



## Humberto (Apr 19, 2022)

RINGOOOO


----------



## hipipol (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Apr 21, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 21, 2022)

springsteen occasionally hits the sublime button, this time i think


----------



## albionism (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Apr 23, 2022)

Phew !
I caught a couple of notes of this and it was going to drive me nuts until I remembered what it was ...
Luckily I thought to search for "bands like Enigma" and it all came flooding back ...


----------



## petee (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Apr 23, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 24, 2022)

ohm


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## fizzerbird (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Apr 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2022)

Jesus on the cross, AND a crown of thorns.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2022)

Crown of thorns.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2022)

Worst bit


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2022)

We need a house techno thread or whatever


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2022)

Writhing he was.


----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 29, 2022)

sublime. that ending is probably one the greatest things i have heard in music.


----------



## hipipol (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## fucthest8 (Apr 30, 2022)

Suitable waiting to go on hols music I reckon


----------



## The39thStep (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Humberto (May 1, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 1, 2022)

I seem to have ended up in a Leonard Cohen corner of youtube


----------



## fizzerbird (May 1, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (May 1, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (May 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 1, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (May 2, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (May 2, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (May 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 3, 2022)

Filthy beat


----------



## Humberto (May 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 3, 2022)




----------



## plurker (May 4, 2022)

Lo-fi chiptune dancehall. 
Niche, but very good


----------



## zahir (May 5, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (May 5, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (May 5, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (May 5, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (May 5, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (May 5, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (May 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 5, 2022)




----------



## RubyBlue (May 5, 2022)

Who else ~ Blondie plus the Velevelttes. Oh and David Bowie.


----------



## Humberto (May 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 8, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (May 8, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (May 8, 2022)




----------



## Boru (May 8, 2022)

Saw them last night.. super good.
On tour in Ireland and Europe for next month or so.. England next week


----------



## Humberto (May 9, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (May 9, 2022)




----------



## plurker (May 9, 2022)

Just heard this on NTS and got a bit blown away, so sharing the love...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 9, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (May 10, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 10, 2022)

Drum and Bass really was amazing in the late 90s ... pace, musicality, soul ... just a shame the dancing opportunities were limited where I live ..


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (May 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 10, 2022)

The 12-string


----------



## Humberto (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 10, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 11, 2022)




----------



## zahir (May 12, 2022)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 12, 2022)

Still buzzing after the Tool gig on Tuesday.

It was amazing - best gig I seen in the last 10 years.

Enjoying this guy's reaction.


----------



## Ax^ (May 12, 2022)

very cool band live saw them years back
at ozzfest 

fella at work when on the Monday and said it was also excelled at the 02 

how did you find the brass metal band support act


----------



## rubbershoes (May 12, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 12, 2022)

rubbershoes said:


>



A HAR!


----------



## friedaweed (May 12, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 12, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 12, 2022)




----------



## petee (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 13, 2022)




----------



## zahir (May 13, 2022)




----------



## Virtual Blue (May 13, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> very cool band live saw them years back
> at ozzfest
> 
> fella at work when on the Monday and said it was also excelled at the 02
> ...



 I missed them at Ozzfest!

I underestimated how shit London Transport was and missed the Brass Metal band (gutted as I thought the lead singer was hot as fuck when she pissed on that guy's face).

What a gig though. It reminded me of the time when I saw Prince live.
Can't stop thinking about Tool


----------



## The39thStep (May 13, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2022)




----------



## MBV (May 13, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 13, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (May 13, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 13, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (May 13, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2022)

Wrote to the Ombudsmen but no reply yet. 👾


----------



## Humberto (May 14, 2022)

Replied with this the wally:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 14, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 14, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (May 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## zahir (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)

Is anyone else getting Young Ones Neil vibes from singer Derek Sanders?


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 16, 2022)




----------



## zahir (May 16, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (May 16, 2022)

Radio 4 - Listen Live - BBC Sounds
					






					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 17, 2022)

cant hurt


----------



## Humberto (May 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 17, 2022)

I'll ring up Danny Dyer in a bit the muppit


----------



## Humberto (May 17, 2022)

Danny this thread is nearly 10,000 pages.


----------



## dessiato (May 17, 2022)

Concierto de Aranjuez. Charles Ramírez, and Chamber Orchestra of Europe


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 17, 2022)




----------



## petee (May 18, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


>


----------



## magneze (May 18, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 18, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 18, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 18, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2022)




----------



## zahir (May 19, 2022)




----------



## petee (May 19, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 19, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 19, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 20, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 20, 2022)

I'm annoyed now by my own video.
Can anyone please  name this tune ?
It hasn't triggered YouTube's algorithm ...


----------



## weltweit (May 20, 2022)

Just came up on my Youtube

I am not complaining, nice music



What is that thing with his balls though


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 20, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (May 21, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Boru (May 21, 2022)

King Heroin ☠️


----------



## Humberto (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (May 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 22, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 23, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 23, 2022)




----------



## nino_savatte (May 23, 2022)

Getting ready for the royal jube bollocks.


----------



## Siouxsie (May 23, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 23, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 25, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (May 25, 2022)

Secret footage of the recent Urban75 mods meeting


----------



## rubbershoes (May 26, 2022)

And the morning after...


----------



## magneze (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (May 26, 2022)




----------



## planetgeli (May 26, 2022)

And just because ^


----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 26, 2022)




----------



## magneze (May 26, 2022)

Ax^ said:


>



I wonder how many other tunes have that poem extract. Another classic here:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 26, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (May 27, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (May 27, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (May 27, 2022)




----------



## two sheds (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Mation (May 28, 2022)

Mation said:


>



Oh dear. I didn't come on here to post this, but have just listened to it.

I came on to post another tune it turns out I've already posted, listened to today immediately after the above.

This thread is, for me, apparently about a particular kind of maudlin 

Have the Ghetto, again


----------



## Humberto (May 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 28, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 28, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 28, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 28, 2022)




----------



## zahir (May 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (May 29, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (May 29, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (May 29, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (May 29, 2022)

I can't get enough of this sort of stuff at the moment


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 29, 2022)




----------



## zahir (May 29, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (May 30, 2022)




----------



## magneze (May 30, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (May 30, 2022)

Would totally benefit from being pitched right up.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (May 31, 2022)




----------



## zahir (May 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 1, 2022)

Crumb are my new squeeze


----------



## hipipol (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 1, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 5, 2022)

A nice song about love


----------



## Humberto (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2022)

Blind Willie Johnson (this song) and Blind Willie Mctell were two entirely different blues men with different and distinctive styles. However if you search for Johnson you only see Mctell pictures which is a disservice. Song speaks for its self. Fuck off memeroy hole search engine enthusiasts.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2022)

If you are one of the ten people who read this thread and have never heard this, give it a try.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 8, 2022)

Speak with a smile.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 9, 2022)

Sublime psychedelic infused surf-rock, dream-pop from Austria of all places


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 9, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Jun 9, 2022)

They can't stop you...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Jun 11, 2022)

1000 pages


----------



## zahir (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Hollis (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## twistedAM (Jun 13, 2022)

Shame about the backing vocals at times but love this:


----------



## Humberto (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Jun 14, 2022)

Not a YouTube song but a Spotify playlist for me!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2022)

This song samples a fragment of a live performance of Captain and Tenille's "Love on a Shoestring" - and it's a gem of a sample - it's a shame Douglas Foxworthy and Kerry Chater couldn't have made the whole song as good ..


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## ohmyliver (Jun 15, 2022)

Bit of Belfast hip hop.   Samples Wiley, and 808 State.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2022)

A cracking pop song - deserves a lot of plays ...


----------



## seeformiles (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## [62] (Jun 17, 2022)

Just a cracking bit of Byrdsian psych-pop:


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## contadino (Jun 17, 2022)

Hot Friday afternoon. Really hitting the spot.


----------



## nogojones (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jun 17, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


>



i saw them twice on the same tour here in nyc


----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 19, 2022)

Because of my new BT headphone arrangement I can play loud music at night now - which is just as well as I usually struggle to work out what day it is


----------



## Knotted (Jun 21, 2022)

Are you guys still on the youtube???


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Jun 23, 2022)

Loving this collaboration.


----------



## hipipol (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2022)

Fuckin' magician he was 





😍


----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2022)

Sounds like the early Wailers. Songs are John lennon's choice.


----------



## Humberto (Jun 24, 2022)

John Lennon's jukebox


----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jun 24, 2022)

**


----------



## Serene (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2022)

I love this to death.
Minnie Ripperton's original was rather too "frank" for my taste ...


----------



## zahir (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Jun 27, 2022)

Glastonbury - Sleaford Mods
					

Biting post-punk from Nottingham's finest.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Humberto (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jun 28, 2022)

a youtube channel I subscribe to has put up music by my once-favorite band


----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2022)

Healthy!


----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 29, 2022)

Kitchen sink mix :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2022)

I'm on an ambient tip so am listening to multiple streams :-

1. 
2. 
3.


----------



## Boru (Jun 30, 2022)

Building up and tearing England down..


----------



## zahir (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## izz (Jul 1, 2022)

This has just popped up on my shuffle, I thought I hated the Black Keys but may have to revisit


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## manji (Jul 1, 2022)

This lots from Bristol with a remarkably inventive collection of music.


----------



## manji (Jul 1, 2022)

mwgdrwg said:


> **


 who is this ?I like it .


----------



## The39thStep (Jul 1, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


>



always remember in the middle of pub rock and the beginning of punk we had this standing barechested against the future


----------



## zahir (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2022)

Bob Marley to Hank is a thing. Er I mean the other way. Literally verses lifted in an honourable way of course.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 2, 2022)

Best example:
Again wrong way around:

Bob: you have no heart, you have no shame,
You take true love, and given the pain (or is it 'blame'?)

Original Hank: You have no heart, you have no shame,
You take true love and give the blame.

And then both: I'm sorry for your victim now.

Bob: I Don't Need Your Love


Hank: You win again


----------



## friedaweed (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## mwgdrwg (Jul 3, 2022)

manji said:


> who is this ?I like it .



Tokyo Incidents





__





						Tokyo Jihen - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I'm going through a Sheena Ringo obsession 

I mean...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 4, 2022)

I can listen and listen to this


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## fizzerbird (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Jul 4, 2022)

begins to feel positive sharing negative news....


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 4, 2022)

This was today's park chilling music and it's lasted through supermarket shopping and dinner ...
Apparently "barber beats" is a small Japanese sub-genre where the mess around with other material.
The "type species" is apparently an outfit called "Haircuts for Men" - who feature on this mix ...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)

Rod Hull's Emu made me do it.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 8, 2022)

You don't have to work hard
Apart from that yeah.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 8, 2022)

Marking workbooks, listening to this on radio.garden...

Fluxmusic from Berlin

Techno, except techYES.


----------



## zahir (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Jul 8, 2022)

🎼 I just want ye all to know.. 🎼


----------



## manji (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## manji (Jul 8, 2022)

manji said:


>


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2022)

Baroque techno


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)

Danny Dyer confirmed this was nawty


----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## RhymnRzn (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Diamond (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Virtual Blue (Jul 11, 2022)

Its been a while since I felt like this


----------



## Humberto (Jul 11, 2022)

Virtual Blue said:


> Its been a while since I felt like this


----------



## Humberto (Jul 12, 2022)

heds


----------



## Hollis (Jul 12, 2022)

Discovered this last night ... supurb..


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 13, 2022)

Spoiler: lyrics



To be humble, to be kind
It is the giving of the peace in your mind
To a stranger, to a friend...
To give in such a way that has no end
We are love
We are one
We are how we treat each other when the day is done
We are peace
We are war
We are how we treat each other and nothing more
To be bold, to be brave;
It is the thinking that the heart can still be saved
And the darkness can come quick;
The Danger's in the Anger and the hanging on to it
We are love
We are one
We are how we treat each other when the day is done
We are peace
We are war
We are how we treat each other and nothing more
Tell me what it is that you see
A world that's filled with endless possibilities?
Heroes don't look they used to, they look like you do
We are love
We are one
We are how we treat each other when the day is done
We are peace
We are war
We are how we treat each other and nothing more
We are how we treat each other and nothing more
We are how we treat each other


----------



## brogdale (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## johny76239 (Jul 14, 2022)

I like Smash into Pieces - Vanguard.


----------



## petee (Jul 14, 2022)

I saw them play this at PS1. brilliant. bought the record going out the door, I've had it on steady rotation ever since.


----------



## zahir (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 16, 2022)

I didn't think I liked Nick Drake, turns out I do.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 16, 2022)

On a pink theme:


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)

Saw this brilliant band live last weekend. Definitely one of the best bands to come out of this country.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Numbers (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## blairsh (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 17, 2022)

I should really look up more Paul Johnson.


----------



## Humberto (Jul 17, 2022)

Chicago House isn't it. There is actually a thread, which celebrated him.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2022)

YouTube just offered me hot music.... 
Albeit I'm attempting to
imagine a cool atrium with fountains.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## dilute micro (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 19, 2022)

I was trying to find the Henry Rollins track that fitted this heat. Blues Jam of course "You Burn.... You Burn...."


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## BristolEcho (Jul 22, 2022)

Bought this today. I like it.


----------



## zahir (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## petee (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 26, 2022)

the magestic Stars of The Lid


----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 26, 2022)

What did the Romans ever do for us ...
Well almost.
Organised religion gave us this (and cathedrals and the Sistine ceiling) :-
I have very little time for Mozart, but Bach invented techno.
I bought this LP as a teenager.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 27, 2022)

New Leftfield :cool;


----------



## Humberto (Jul 27, 2022)

Redemption Song


----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 28, 2022)

I have knickers older than these lads


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 29, 2022)

Strait is the gate and the narrow's the way.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jul 29, 2022)

Radio 6 Music - Listen Live - BBC Sounds
					






					www.bbc.co.uk
				




Orbital Friday guest mix


----------



## May Kasahara (Jul 29, 2022)

The sound of gas engineers digging up the road right outside my house


----------



## zahir (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 30, 2022)

Moist trophy haul!


----------



## Humberto (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 2, 2022)

dylan in camden.


----------



## petee (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 3, 2022)

[No joy the Las


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)

Seems to me they had harmonising, good instrumentilasts, enthusiam, 'tightness' tbf, and created a 'mania' that stands up today.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)

Jimi Hendrix -Think I Better Wait 'till to Tomorrow

Surf meets blues!


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)

Nobody's caught up with him in 50 years.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)

So Jimi following the man here. A blues man basically.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)

Taught Leadbelly _in Texas. Since that's important._


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)

Play all night like a cowboy, song:


----------



## Humberto (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## NoXion (Aug 5, 2022)

According to YouTube, this is "pop music" lol


----------



## petee (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## weltweit (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## ohmyliver (Aug 8, 2022)

hieronymus bosch's arse music from hell


----------



## Humberto (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Aug 13, 2022)

😍😍😍


----------



## magneze (Aug 13, 2022)

🎛️🎛️🎛️


----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Ground Elder (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2022)

NSFW


----------



## Humberto (Aug 14, 2022)

SFW and comes with a free pen.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Oldboy (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 17, 2022)

Humberto said:


>



I love the David Lynch mash up music vid version


----------



## Humberto (Aug 17, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> I love the David Lynch mash up music vid version



I'll give that a go, ta.


----------



## Hollis (Aug 17, 2022)

Outstanding track,.. but from 6:08 👊


----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2022)

!2-string brilliance


----------



## Humberto (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## petee (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## gosub (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)

Surf + punk = Psychobilly


----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)

cor


----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)

Motherfuckers I searched the hollies for it and that's Buddy Holly.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)

Aaron Bastani wrote the bass reverb bit.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)

get up get up get up get up get up get up


----------



## Humberto (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Fedayn (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 23, 2022)

Can't get enough of Jonathan Bree at the moment..
Siouxsie feel free to dance along!!


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2022)

_Dancing like the 'tales of the unexpected' lady _


----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## surreybrowncap (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Siouxsie (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Thistlewaite (Aug 26, 2022)

Hits Radio
Joel Correy and Becky Hill - History

(It is crap song as is the radio station, I only like listening to the news recap now.)


----------



## The39thStep (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 28, 2022)

edit:
nah


----------



## flypanam (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Aug 29, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Oldboy (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Throbbing Angel (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2022)

The sounds of the Blood donation clinic. 🤘


----------



## magneze (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 3, 2022)

I was at this gig at Rochester Castle. The Beat sounded great live and did many great tunes :



The Specials also sounded great live and did more songs than available here - also the songs in this video are in a different order. Really enjoyed them though :



Hollie Cook and her band were on before the Beat and also sounded great.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 4, 2022)

I've heard better versions tbf.


----------



## Humberto (Sep 5, 2022)

Farout


----------



## magneze (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 5, 2022)

A record arrived in the post today that has this on it, I'd never heard it before (though I am familiar with a few of Ligeti's other works )

It is really quite lovely


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2022)

As mellow and as beautiful as you like!


----------



## magneze (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Elpenor (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## mojo pixy (Sep 8, 2022)

More Ligeti this evening. Requiem .. just because



(I just played it ridiculously loud with open windows for the neighbours to enjoy too .. the closest I'm going to get to respectful mourning tbh)


----------



## bmd (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## bmd (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 9, 2022)

Xmas no.1?


----------



## friedaweed (Sep 9, 2022)

Inspired by the









						Youtube Reggae Blues Dance Disco Clash
					

Hemsley Morris straight to the head of all Urban75 sound boys...




					www.urban75.net
				




Thread I shelled out on this....



Cheers ska invita top tunes.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Sep 10, 2022)

Ax^ said:


>



just listening to that now. Windows open and proper loud.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 10, 2022)

better idea than doing that at 1am at least


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 12, 2022)

And then the best remix


----------



## petee (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 15, 2022)

innit


----------



## danny la rouge (Sep 15, 2022)

Humble Pie - Performance: Rockin the Philmore.






						Видео Humble Pie   Performance Rockin' The Fillmore FULL ALBUM, Яna BormaNN ☮    [Великий Отказ]  — Видео@Mail.Ru
					

Humble Pie   Performance Rockin' The Fillmore FULL ALBUM. 1.- Four Day Creep 00:062.-I'm Ready 4:213.-Stone Cold Fever 11:554.-I walk On Gilded Splinters 18:065.-Rolling Stone 40:006.-Hallelujah (I Love Her So) 55:007.-I DOn't Need No Doctor 59:49.




					m.my.mail.ru


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Sep 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## blairsh (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Sep 16, 2022)

make mental not leave this tread alone whilst pissed


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## petee (Sep 17, 2022)

another dub of a track i was put onto on this board


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 18, 2022)

Overthrow Tobacco !


----------



## zahir (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Sep 20, 2022)

(I’ve lost my headphones and my sound card is on the fritz)


----------



## Ming (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## the button (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Idris2002 (Sep 21, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Reminds me of a mellow  Julie  Driscoll and Brian Auger


Speaking of whom:



J Driscoll & Co. on Norwegian telly, c. 1968.


----------



## zahir (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Fedayn (Sep 22, 2022)

My current earworm...


----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 23, 2022)

Working class Taj Mahal.


----------



## magneze (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Sep 23, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Sep 24, 2022)

chainsawjob said:


>



What a player.


----------



## hipipol (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## petee (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## petee (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 25, 2022)




----------



## furluxor (Sep 26, 2022)

hipipol said:


>




This is such a dope track. Thank you!


----------



## nino_savatte (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Sep 26, 2022)

Discovered via 6Music this evening - Sea Moss, “Bidet Dreaming”.



An utterly glorious wall of noises.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 27, 2022)

not a massive bon iver fan, but this tune blows me away. reminds me of my youth and my bunch of misfits, including myself.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Sep 28, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 28, 2022)

eta: full song but without subtitles


----------



## dilute micro (Sep 28, 2022)

best cover of this song on youtube


----------



## zahir (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Sep 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## planetgeli (Oct 1, 2022)

Lots of Mikey Dread actually. Which I'm sure is pleasing my tiny village in Wales.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 2, 2022)

Do one


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 4, 2022)

A lot of Robert Johnson you tubers try to to make him 'look more street'.


----------



## zahir (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 7, 2022)

Down Babylon


----------



## Humberto (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 8, 2022)

Forgot how sweet this song is...


----------



## weltweit (Oct 8, 2022)

__





						World Service - Listen Live - BBC Sounds
					






					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## spellbinder (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 10, 2022)

Rolling up the heavens like a scroll


----------



## Humberto (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 10, 2022)

Even the hairs on your head are counted.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Oct 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 13, 2022)

Ketsa - Awakenings - Free Music Archive
					






					freemusicarchive.org


----------



## hipipol (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 13, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## petee (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Fairweather (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 15, 2022)

Party


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2022)

June Carter-Cash seems unpopular. Anyway here they are the pabsutters.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 16, 2022)

The Cold Cut /On U Sound album, slept on it when it came out but its every bit as good as it sounds


----------



## RhymnRzn (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2022)

I used to listen to this when I was very young. I always wanted that dress too.


----------



## Serene (Oct 16, 2022)

Je te revois souriante


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## bmd (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 22, 2022)

Lightnin'


----------



## Humberto (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Humberto (Oct 22, 2022)

Better version


----------



## Humberto (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 23, 2022)

Nadine Dorris atm


----------



## cozmikbrew (Oct 23, 2022)

Grand Central Central Heating, sublime


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Oct 24, 2022)




----------



## Knotted (Oct 26, 2022)

This guy is so good


----------



## muvva (Oct 27, 2022)

Road to Zion, Damian Marley


----------



## zahir (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## dilute micro (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Oct 31, 2022)

Puritan pop!


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)

Plays guitar like the heaven


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)

He's not the best singer but most faith and heart


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)

Al love  round here


----------



## Humberto (Nov 1, 2022)

Alright lads


----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Fedayn (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Nov 5, 2022)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2022)

Gonna be listening to this


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2022)

Opening act was great


----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2022)

It's in French


----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 8, 2022)

Ya 10 min in little ease


----------



## Humberto (Nov 8, 2022)

Scab cat  paedo strait there.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 8, 2022)

Maidan Voyage by Antonio Farao.


----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## nottsgirl (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 11, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2022)

16 days. jESUS TAKE OUR BURDEN AND LET US FIND COMFORT


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2022)

fATHER AGIN SON, MOTHER AGIN DAUGHTER


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2022)

East St Louis


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2022)

Down Duke Street or Corporation Road. Respectable women judjing! Birkenhead that but same in...


----------



## Humberto (Nov 12, 2022)

Tough crowd jelly roll


----------



## BigMoaner (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2022)

We pray daily..


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## yield (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## RubyToogood (Nov 14, 2022)

I had this as an earworm and was listening to it...



... when YouTube decided what I really wanted to hear next was this. Which is ridiculous but a lot more fun.


----------



## dilute micro (Nov 14, 2022)




----------



## 8ball (Nov 14, 2022)

Going to see these youngsters on Friday - is it me or is it the spit of Mega City Four but with kookie indie kids and a smidge less distortion?


----------



## petee (Nov 15, 2022)

LeytonCatLady said:


>




my undergraduate band used to open with


----------



## 8ball (Nov 15, 2022)

petee said:


> my undergraduate band used to open with




That is a fucking tune.  What did you play?

Slightly embarrassing fact - I listened to Pere Ubu for over a decade thinking they were a Senegalese band (mates with Youssou N'Dour), and the singer was called Pere Ubu.
I think it was because of a mix tape I was given with Youssou N'Dour on one side and Pere Ubu on the other.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 15, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2022)

You give your gold and get bitten by swine.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2022)

It's not even hard stuff. Don't put people in concentration camps.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 16, 2022)

Kinda invented the delta blues.


----------



## Humberto (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Nov 17, 2022)

I recently came across an American artist called Kate Wolf. Very sadly, she died at the age of 44 from leukemia.

Like Eva Cassidy, a flame that burned fiercely, but for far too short a time.




These Times We're Living in​

Down by the river the water’s runnin’ low
As I wander underneath the trees
In the park outside of town
The leaves turned brown and yellow now
Are falling on the ground
Remembering the way you felt
Beside me here when love was new
That feeling’s just grown stronger
Since I fell in love with you

Now we’ve only got these times we’re living in
We’ve only got these times we’re living in

Winter wood piled on the porch
Walnuts scattered on the ground
And wood smoke risin’ to the sky
An old man comes home from work
And he hugs his wife in a sweat-stained shirt
Walks through that door to
Where it’s warm inside
And I’m walking as the wind
Rustles in the fallen leaves
My footsteps picking out a tune
My heart sings silently

Now we’ve only got these times we’re living in
We’ve only got these times we’re living in

See the roses dried and faded
The tall trees carved and painted
With long forgotten lovers’ names
The old cars standing empty
And dogs barking at me
As I walk through the quiet streets the same
If I could I’d tell you now
There are no roads that do not bend
And the days like flowers bloom and fade
And they do not come again

Now we’ve only got these times we’re living in
We’ve only got these times we’re living in


Green Eyes.



Every night we light the candle
That stands beside our bed
But sometimes the flame's too much to handle
That's what you said
That's what you said

And you should know
Because you built a fire in me and you made it burn
You followed me watching every move
Matching every turn

Your green eyes, they don't miss a thing
They hold me like the sun going down
Warm me like a fire in the night
Without a sound

You were waiting till I heard
Just as patient as that love light in your eyes
You never threw away a word
Or ever talked in a disguise

I ought to know
You were a beacon to a sailor lost at sea
I saw it in your eyes when you looked at me
So openly

Your green eyes, they don't miss a thing
They hold me like the sun going down
Warm me like a fire in the night
Without a sound

The first time I ever saw your laughter
Break loose inside and tumble out to me
My heart knew it had found what it was after
And it came so easily

We should know
After all the years of the hard and heavy times
Now, our days go by like best friends' story lines
Yours and mine

Your green eyes, they don't miss a thing
They hold me like the sun going down
Warm me like a fire in the night
Without a sound
Without a sound


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 18, 2022)

God loves you.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2022)

Swear down the sound quality improves here than You Tube


----------



## Humberto (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


>



Gold that la


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 21, 2022)

Just been shown this by Youtube and will use it as my park music ..

Fairly obvious influences...
I would have been amazed if it had been 60s rather than 70s ...


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 21, 2022)




----------



## nogojones (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 22, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 23, 2022)

Incredibly only one shot


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 23, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Incredibly only one shot



I do like to spin this video when I am on a Tube loop or if I need a pick-me-up 👍


----------



## hipipol (Nov 24, 2022)

Truly unfortunate name to chose to advance your career, also fair to say, sadly short of talent too

He rips part of his lyrics from Papa Levi, from Mi God, Mi King - a massive tune, so many, many peeps would know it
Truly, utterly  awful with not a shred of a hint of a sliver of anything good about it.
Sorry, had to post it as I have rarely come across anything so awful


----------



## nogojones (Nov 24, 2022)

More SW freeparty 4x4 and bassline


----------



## Humberto (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 24, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## petee (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## seeformiles (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 28, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 29, 2022)

Teh joos


----------



## fizzerbird (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 29, 2022)

Died at 29, but a true legend. Apparently he used to rip his love story woe riffs from popular teenage girls' pulpy magazines.


----------



## pesh (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## pesh (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## pesh (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## pesh (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## pesh (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2022)

If you can't pay us we won't obey.


----------



## pesh (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 30, 2022)

Artist is Nadah El-Shazly


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Nov 30, 2022)

Electric Ladyland. No adverts if I play it here.


----------



## zahir (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## keybored (Dec 1, 2022)

Falco - Einzelhaft


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 1, 2022)

Today's park music.
Gentle urban vibe ...


----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 1, 2022)

the music to Scanners, by Howard Shore.

So I can emulate the prophet 5 patches


----------



## zahir (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 1, 2022)

Humberto said:


> Electric Ladyland. No adverts if I play it here.



Apply Adblock to your browser.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 1, 2022)

And here we are. Tom Jones and John Denver singing a James Taylor song... badly.



cf



And 30 odds years later.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 1, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 2, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## petee (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## flypanam (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## pieandmashfirm (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 4, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 4, 2022)

Blackbraid is a solo indigenous black metal project from the depths of the Adirondack wilderness, USA. I don't usually like Black Metal but tbh I thought this sounded pretty good. Just a shame that a Varg Vikernes video has now been recommended to me on the youtubes.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 4, 2022)

One of my all time favourite songs.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2022)

Not actually right now but I have it ready for if I feel like an old school pagan marking of the solstice.
This week's descent into winter may be the trigger.
This style of music was my first craze as a teenager.


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 5, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


> Blackbraid is a solo indigenous black metal project from the depths of the Adirondack wilderness, USA. I don't usually like Black Metal but tbh I thought this sounded pretty good. Just a shame that a Varg Vikernes video has now been recommended to me on the youtubes.



Well it is copping the Burzum style.
I can subjectively take music and recognise it for what it is rather than putting barriers up in my head as to what I should or shouldn't listen to.
I have some burzum albums on vinyl. It doesn't make me a Misanthropic nazi. It makes me someone who is interested in why he is a misanthropic nazi. It's also a good example of norwegian black metal of that period.
I also have some death in june albums. Because I want to understand that fearful fascist mindset and I also want to be aware of where I hear that influence now.  I deliberately bought a copy of the brown book when I came across it whilst crate digging. Because if I have that copy. It's not going to be used to spankbank material by knuckledraggers.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 5, 2022)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2022)

Pure luxury ear balm:


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 6, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## platinumsage (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## Karl Masks (Dec 8, 2022)

Firestarter OST (the drew barrymore movie) by Tangerine Dream. 

Come at me, it's one of their best


----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 9, 2022)

want to hate this, but i love it.


----------



## zahir (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Dec 10, 2022)

The band Guns and Roses wished they could‘ve been.


----------



## zahir (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## contadino (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Hollis (Dec 11, 2022)

Just listening to  Nick Cave/Warren Ellis - Carnage..


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 11, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 12, 2022)

AmateurAgitator said:


>



I do enjoy a bit of Billy Childish


----------



## zahir (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 15, 2022)

Outlaw song!


----------



## kalidarkone (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2022)

All her merchants stand with wonder, 
What is this that comes to pass: 
Murmuring like the distant thunder, 
Crying, “Oh alas, alas.” 
Swell the sound, you kings and nobles, 
Priest and people, rich and poor:

Babylon is fallen, is fallen, is fallen,
Babylon is fallen to rise no more.


----------



## scalyboy (Dec 15, 2022)

Extended version!


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 15, 2022)

"we've got to learn to reject all leaders and the passive shit they feed us."


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 15, 2022)

A brilliant track from a brilliant album



Sorry about the Simon Bates


----------



## Ming (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Ming (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2022)

Robert Johnson


----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2022)

After coming back from Hamburg must have been 17/18.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2022)

i keep dying but surviving


----------



## Humberto (Dec 18, 2022)

Swear I flew down the stairs and took the varnish off the steps. Awake one minute and come to with teeth missing.


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 18, 2022)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 19, 2022)




----------



## magneze (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Dec 20, 2022)

Memories of the specials..


----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 20, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)

Jungle


----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)

This song fucked my life. Highly Recommend.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)

God is real it's all true.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Ranbay (Dec 21, 2022)

fuck the tories on 24/7 stream in a hope to be Griftbaby this year


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 21, 2022)




----------



## Ax^ (Dec 21, 2022)

fucking mood


----------



## Boris Sprinkler (Dec 22, 2022)

MOrning


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Dec 22, 2022)

Newtown Neurotics - Living with unemployment - Solo solstice sing along..


----------



## zahir (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 22, 2022)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 23, 2022)




----------



## Serene (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## Serene (Dec 24, 2022)




----------



## rubbershoes (Dec 25, 2022)

This was in the fab 6music mix at lunchtime today.  Perfect gravy making gravy music


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 25, 2022)




----------



## zahir (Dec 26, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2022)

I worked harder


----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2022)

4 gyms a week. road work, sparring. The boxing lads know. 

Super fit.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2022)

Not me like I get out of breath making the bed.


----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 27, 2022)

Wa


----------



## petee (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## petee (Dec 27, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 28, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 29, 2022)




----------



## Boru (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Humberto (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## petee (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 31, 2022)

Don't know if it is the point in the year, but I find this immensely apposite. I had a real 'Ask the older generation, shit! I am the older generation' moment earlier. It left me with a tremendous sense of loss.

We used to never say never
Used to think we live for ever
Flying free beneath the sun

Days go running and hiding
The weeks are going slippin and sliding
Years leave quicker every time they come
Remember when we were young

Look back to the best of days
Collecting all yesterdays
As they build up one by one

How we beg and we borrow
Say we'll do it tomorrow
But tomorrow never seems to come

We used to never say never
Used to think we live for ever
Fying free beneath the sun

Days go running and hiding
The weeks are going slippy and sliding
Years leave quicker every time they come
Remember when we were young

When we were boys on the beach
Everything was in reach
I know it's hard to remember
But oh how the years they vanish
I always wanted to learn Spanish
And travel round South-America

We used to never say never
Used to think we live for ever
Flying free beneath the sun
Days go running and hiding
The weeks are going slippy and sliding
Years leave quicker every time they come

Remember when we were young


----------



## hipipol (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## MrCurry (Dec 31, 2022)

Loving this track at the moment

 

cheesy sentimental claptrap, no doubt.


----------



## hipipol (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## hipipol (Dec 31, 2022)

Saturday night - time for some Jungle


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 31, 2022)

friedaweed said:


>



From vinyl too. 

I bought that album in Inverness on the 14th of December 1976. It was the day I signed up.


----------



## Boru (Dec 31, 2022)

As the blue of night descends...


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 31, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> From vinyl too.
> 
> I bought that album in Inverness on the 14th of December 1976. It was the day I signed up.


Great album. Love Leonard.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## Aladdin (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## friedaweed (Jan 1, 2023)

As I do every new year to remember my place on this earth...


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2023)

Listening to this band a lot atm , Thus Love , pleasingly retro


----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 1, 2023)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Humberto (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## Johnny Vodka (Jan 2, 2023)

Willing in the summer.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 2, 2023)

absolute beast


----------



## petee (Jan 4, 2023)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## hipipol (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 5, 2023)

great for concentration, relaxation or even sleep imho.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2023)

I'm not sure if he would have approved, but it's well done IMHO...


----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Indeliblelink (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## rubbershoes (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## The39thStep (Jan 5, 2023)

8 mins of a Talk Talk rehearsal of Eden shortly before it was recorded


----------



## bluescreen (Jan 5, 2023)




----------



## Ax^ (Friday at 10:30 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 5:58 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 6:00 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 6:02 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 6:58 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 7:00 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 7:57 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 7:59 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 8:57 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 9:00 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 9:03 PM)




----------



## Orang Utan (Saturday at 9:30 PM)

This:

I first heard this at World Unknown in that arch club in Loughborough Junction - they had a massive wall of speakers on one end (I think it was a soundsystem designed for dub IIRC), DJs on the other and a dark dank dancefloor in between, with no lights but a seizure-inducing strobe, and the overuse of a smoke machine. The bass on it is extraordinary, impressive even on my weedy Bluetooth speaker


----------



## rubbershoes (Saturday at 9:40 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 9:57 PM)




----------



## LeytonCatLady (Saturday at 10:00 PM)




----------



## petee (Sunday at 6:08 AM)

a dub version


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Monday at 9:38 AM)




----------



## magneze (Monday at 1:35 PM)




----------



## Thaw (Monday at 2:26 PM)




----------



## Sasaferrato (Monday at 3:05 PM)

First heard them over 50 years ago. The sound is pretty accurate on this, despite their being but one of the original band left.


----------



## AmateurAgitator (Monday at 3:34 PM)




----------



## magneze (Monday at 4:30 PM)




----------



## Koknbul (Yesterday at 10:48 PM)




----------



## AmateurAgitator (Today at 12:54 PM)




----------



## magneze (Today at 1:50 PM)




----------



## Boru (19 minutes ago)




----------



## Koknbul (4 minutes ago)




----------

